# Creative Light and Motion



## slotcarman12078

There's a new shop opening in town..... Custom lighting effects are our specialty!!! I figured just about everyone else has one, why not me??? 










[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/Creative%20Light%20and%20Motion/?action=view&current=b17c9bfe.flv]







[/ame]

I bought a little circuit board called a tiny cylon that has 8-9 different light cycles on it. This is the slowest, probably most realistic light cycle on it. It won't work for mobile applications, but for a static model it is pretty cool. I'm half tempted to get a couple more and redo my IRS on fire as it has a function that does look like it'll work good for that.. The guy who invented the board is named Dale Wheat, and sells them direct and through a couple sellers. (I got mine on the Bay). For what I payed, it's a cool little set up.. Minimal soldering experience is required.. I'll be using this thread for my customs now, and the LED 101 thread for updates on technical stuff.. Figured it was time for my own shop, and keep the customs separate from the how to things...


----------



## WesJY

AWWW MAN!!! that's sooooo COOOL!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Great looking shop and lights. I just don't hear any tools or compressors running.  rr


----------



## bobhch

I am digging that building and spot lights on your Creative Light and Motion sign. Far Out!

Bob


----------



## yankee_3b

That is very cool! The spots really set it apart from all the others. Noth'in better than a brand new spank'in clean shop opening up down the street. You can just tell it will produce some mighty fine work.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Great job joeLED. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy

too cool!


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see a new shop in town. You picked the perfect name for the shop! The lighting sets this shop apart and the video shows the creativity! Great Shop!! ...RL


----------



## win43

Great shop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do you do black light and strobes :freak:

AAAAhhhh the colors the colors.

Love the overhead lights.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!!! Yes we do strobes.. Black light...errrmm... maybe!! :lol: I spent another day under the table trying to get my new pair of RR Xing gates to function correctly, and was bummed when these weren't working right either.. I'm going to have to go into fabrication mode and make my own system to get them to work right.... The problem is transferring a sideways motion to a vertical motion and getting the length of travel and speed correct. The cables that came with the set up are like bicycle brake cables but very small (like guitar strings) and I've cut them too many times with the other set of gates.. I'm going to try engineering my own set up this time with heavier wire and L shaped levers.. Only time will tell...


----------



## T-jetjim

Slotcarman - excellent display. I was waiting for the crickets to start chirping in the background. Very realistic looking. If Randy had those lights at his shop, just think what he could turn out!
Jim


----------



## Guidepin

Slotcarman, Very creative shop blinded by the light! Great Work. :thumbsup: ..GK


----------



## Bill Hall

Super cool and very convincing Ujoe!

Got an arc welder setting on that doodad board?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here's a you tube link to see all the cycles in action.. The board is way smaller than the project board shown.. The actual circuit is about 1 1/2" square. 






I'm pretty sure one of them sequences would work for an arc welder. The thought did cross my mind to have a random arcing flash for when I'm "electrocuting" myself in the shop...:lol: I have conversed with this guy, and he will be happy to program one for me.. I need the random eye on 4 legs and then a crazy arc welder jump in from time to time.. I an also investigating the possibility of some of his other boards which can be computer programmed to do cool stuff.. I just haven't got the funds to get them at this time..


----------



## Coyote Red

I'm spending entirely too much dam time on ebay. But I did come across this nice drill press for your shop.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-64-TH-SCALE-D...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Coyote!! I do need that, but I want the whole set. The tool box, engine hoist, etc. In fact, I'll probably need 2 sets. One for the table and one for interior views. I'll just have to wait until it becomes a bigger priority..


----------



## Omega

Shop looks great. :thumbsup: Did you build it from scratch? I have most all the parts I need for in the shop I just need to put one together but not sure what to use.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

As I recall it was a pikestuff HO scale firehouse in a previous life. For interior views there are options you can utilize.. Search 1/64 barns, or shops, in diecast for a building you can assemble with a lift off roof. Other options are cardboard boxes, and sheet styrene (in many forms) for making your own. The HO scale stuff is 1/87th so you have to think big to make it look like what you want. My gas station on my table is pathetically small. I'll be looking for some sort of replacement eventually... Another hint, search for the member "Pearl" here on hobbytalk. She has a cool building listed in one of her threads, and she does astounding diorama work. She's posted here in slots and in diecast, and goes into detail on what brand and model it is. I haven't seen her here in a while, so I don't know if she's still active. Hopefully, the threads and pics are still around..


----------



## slotcarman12078

I did a little searching and found this Omega.. Hope it helps!! It is a bit big for setting up on the table, but if you are looking for a "shop" to dio the interior and have room to move this one is cool!! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229924


----------



## smalltime

About twenty years ago I met a dude that was into drag racing HOs. They had a really cool settup that featured an AFX starter track, and a tree, along with a gradstand full of people.

He had a machine switch that rotated and turned on forty switches with cams. Real old school stuff, he ended up using this to operate the tree, and the starter track and had about thirty switches left over.

So he planted a bunch of grain of wheat bulbs in the crowd. When the cars left, the flashbulbs went off. 
It was the coolest thing I've ever seen in an HO layout, but this is a close second. I think you could work this into all kinds of stuff, tailpipe flares, computer monitors, even a jumbotron could be attempted.

Great idea, keep us posted


----------



## 22tall

Knightrider possibility? Awesome shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Why thank you all!!! The new shop has been planted on the table now, and all in all, didn't come out bad!!  I tried to tone down the spotlights on the sign tonight.. They are a bit too bright, and in an attempt to keep the sign from getting dirty, I covered it with mailing tape. It creates a glare on the sign making it impossible to see with the camera. I can see the sign no problem. I also felt inspired to plant some grass and trees today too!! I was smart this time and prepped good. Pulling off masking tape and newspaper is way easier than bypassing it and having a disaster on the track!! :thumbsup: What was I thinking last time??? :freak: :lol:


----------



## SplitPoster

Uther Joe, you are raising the bar! Landscaping too, gotta keep posting pics! Love to stuff moving through a realistic layout!

I have seen the flashing arc welders on train layouts a few times, bright bluish flickering light. Would be so cool to see it in your shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ask and ye shall receive!!*

OK.. Here's an update on todays landscaping work.. Pic intensive, be patient!!










First off, the shop got planted, rewired and is now basically a permanent fixture on the table. I wish I had set it up a little differently. Next time around I will. It would have been cool to have one bay highlighting the next vehicle coming out of the shop, with a teaser in the other bay, kinda like hilltop does..









I learned my lesson well after the first round on 'scaping!!! Taping and papering is sooo much easier to clean up!! 










I'm chewing up trees like crazy!! Them china trees look kinda sorry, but they'll have to do!










Who doesn't have a Squatch on the table?? LOL!!









Mine's got a girl friend though!!









Getting there.. one section at a time!:thumbsup:

One more thing, though a tiny thing.. There's one other LED that's on the cylon that really didn't show up well in the first vid, so here's the shop mounted on the table.. shot from across the street. If you look at the car way inside the shop, you'll see it, kinda coming from the front of the Falcon.. Sorry I didn't have any cars running.. The track was kinda dirty and the first attempt to get something rolling failed miserably..

[ame]http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/CLM1/?action=view&current=d237a326.flv[/ame]


----------



## resinmonger

Wow! There is so much going on in the video you have to watch it a few times to catch everything. There's a train running behind the shop. The front lights of the Falcon light up the inside of the shop. It's just too cool!

You are the lightmeister, Nuther Joe! The train track is looking good as is the race track and scenery. Rock on!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## roadrner

Great video! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot

Very neat SCMan!


----------



## Coyote Red

64th scale press on ebay. I'd just post a pic, but ebay doesn't allow such links, and I'm not hosting it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-64-TH-SCALE-S...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Coyote!! Those come in a set of shop tools. I'm just going to get the set, as the piece prices and additional shipping fees for one at a time will cost ya!!


----------



## bobhch

*Heck those trees are just fine...did you get them from Trees "R" us?*

Ujoe,

Man oh man you have been keeping busy with the lights, installing your shop, landscaping and video also. Busy little beaver you are. Light up the ho world you will.

Squatch and his girlfriend...ahahahahahahah that is a Hoot! :lol:

Bob...ark welding in the rear of the Camaro ( that isawfull close to the gas tank) be carefull!!!!!...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Who doesn't have a Squatch on the table?? LOL!!


I thought that was Bob...I got a new driver...zilla running through the woods... Great work on the landscaping!!! Sometimes you gotta make a mess, just like the 1:1 guys building a road or a repair job. I likes that shop building... Looking good Sltman...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Simply stated....*










Lookin strong!!! nd


----------



## win43

Looking good Slot. Love the woodlin creatures :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Cool my first custom finally getting posted for my shop!!*

Here's a few shots of my Bad Dawg Little (not) Red Wagon..




























Sorry to be repetitious, but it's all I got right now!!!


----------



## WesJY

yeah! looks like you are all set to go to the beach!!!! cool truck man! 

wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The new shop looks awesome uJoe! Have you got the water turned on yet?


----------



## resinmonger

Hey man, like pick me up on your way to the beach man! I'll turn in my pop bottles for some gas money, man.


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic, Ujoe! :thumbsup:
The boards are a cool twist on this truck!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Go with what you got Sltman!!! ... RM


----------



## yankee_3b

California here we come! Nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

sixby lurking!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good eye Mr. Bill!!! But it's no longer a 6X!! It's now an extended wheelbase chassis for my next little project.. A lindy bus with a chassis mounted front axle.. Luck would have it that the 6X back tandem set-up makes the WB perfect for the bus!! :thumbsup: I have another project chassis in the mental planning stages also.. I'm not sure if you or someone else suggested it's possibilities, but I want to use an arm or pinion gear for an idler and shorten up the 6X a bit. I figure since I'm still having trouble getting tail lights milled out without screwing up bodies, I may as well get some use out of the mill vise and drill press.. It's use should make the job almost a piece of cake!!


----------



## roadrner

scman,
Great looking van, where are the wheels from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are Vincent Fuchs, RR. The wider Tjet variety.. They pop up on the bay, but the seller is out of Germany, so it's an 11-13 day ship. For some reason, this seller's tires are on the dry slippery side, so They aren't as big a bargain as I thought when I bought them. MEV sells them (make sure you order chrome if that's what you want) and from what I've heard, MEV's tires are way better.


----------



## win43

"Let's go surfing now.............................."

:thumbsup: Cool looking truck :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sometime I have a little memory lapse and completely forget doing something.. Here is a perfect example!!! I was digging through my picture files and ran across this.. I honestly don't remember recording it. :lol: This was in the midst of LED sleds and shows a couple sleds..Jerry's and TJR's going at it.. TJR I think had a slight advantage magnetwise if I recall correctly.. been a while.. enjoy!!

[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/Duelling%20LED%20sleds/?action=view&current=3552a099.flv]







[/ame]

You'll notice by the one thing I manage to utter in this vid that they were no longer cars.. but people driving them.. :tongue: Pity I didn't wait til night fall to shoot it.. The tail lights would have shown up way better..


----------



## tjd241

*Nice flick....*

Beauty joeLED :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... nd


----------



## JordanZ870

Great vid, Ujoe! I love seeing the two racing! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

COOL !!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> COOL !!!!!!!


Yeah what Jerry said, COOL !!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*About time I got off my butt and did something!!*

I finally got the nerve to try a project that has been staring me in the face for too long. A while back I showed a couple guys in chat a bus I really wanted to get but missed the auction by 5 minutes and lost a great buy. Well, 30.00 and a few weeks later I picked up a more generic version of the same bus. (The good one retails for 46.00). I am now trying to structure my day a little better so I get my slot time in, and while I didn't rip into the bus with a dremel yet, I did get the chassis straightened out. 

Here are a few shots of this monstrosity!!!





































This was originally a 6X chassis designed to power a norscot Peterbuilt, but after assembly I determined it sat too high. Then an elongation project was undertaken to attempt powering a diecast greyhound bus, but the body proved to be way too heavy. Sadly, with the cash I spent on the diecast stuff, and the cheaper version bus I bought, I could have had the cool purple one. Some day I'll wise up!! It probably would have been easier to use a stock chassis and add the front of another one, but this 6X was already messed with so I stuck with it. 



















I will need to radius the wheel wells a little to use the truck wheels and tires. I think there's enough room around the wheelwells that a little trim won't be noticeable. 










This would have been a really fun project if I was able to dig into it back when I wanted to. Having so many flops, mess ups, and human errors did a number on my confidence. *The good news is, 3 more days and the kids are back in school!!!!!!*


----------



## resinmonger

All I can say is


----------



## tjd241

*WTG joeLED...*

... That'll work!!.. Can't wait till ya buzz that baby open and put some power in it... Want I for to send ya a can opener??  nd


----------



## yankee_3b

Great video! And the Bus...it's going to be really cool! I'd like to see that baby negotiate the inside of a 6" radius turn


----------



## JordanZ870

Heck yeah. U-joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Hop on the bus Gus...there must be 100 ways to stretch youre t-jet*

This is a great suprise...way to go U-Joe!

Bob...ding, ding this is my stop driver...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Swing Away enroute...*

C'mon open up that tuna can and git'er in motion.  nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well I wish I could say it'll be done today, but I need to go to my nieces house for a cookout... Due to the cost of this bus, I will tread lightly and take my time. I can't afford to mess it up. I do plan on lighting it up once it proves to be track worthy.. The body is lightweight so that won't be an issue.. The smallest curves on my track are 9"-ers and it looks like it'll negotiate them ok. The only issue as far as running will be a minor conflict if something tries to pass it in a curve. I set it up intentionally with the pin right at the wheels because of the long frontal overhang to avoid two issues... clearing guard rails, and maintaining power through the dips in my screwy track. I do have most guard rails set back so I should be ok there..This has been sitting on my desk for a month now so one more day isn't going to kill me! If this one works I have a school bus or three to do next.. Now if I can only figure out a way to make the red lights flash on it when it stops... :tongue:  :tongue:

Thanks for the encouragement guys!!! Cross yer fingers!!


----------



## tjd241

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now if I can only figure out a way to make the red lights flash on it when it stops...


We'll promote you to Super Genius if ya can pull this off Wile E. :thumbsup: Enjoy the day Joe... Scarf a few down fer me. nd


----------



## Bill Hall

*Tub it!*

Power issues? No reason ya couldnt reconfigure the frontal chassis morph to use two sets of pick ups and shunt them together...or worst case scenario a set of drag braids can be adapted into the werks. A re-morph might also allow for other guide pin locations should you run into steerage issues. With a little light blade or dremel work you could locate the guide pin pocket any where along the central raised comm ridge. Heck, if yer careful there's already a coupla usable holes already. Remember that Aurora flipped the guide around on the early Cobra.

The rear wheel fitment might could be worked out by shaving the outside of the rear frame rail by half AND minimizing the gigantor mumbo lip/flange on the rims. Just sand the extra off. Keep in mind that one could also true the backside of the inner tire flat; as well as the outer side of the inner tire and the inner side of the outer tire where they meet. Only yer hairdresser would know fer sure and a few thou may be all you need to spare those precious wheel wells!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There is room for wheel trimmage.. and the thought of tire shaving never crossed my mind! Due to the location of the wheels VS. the pick ups I really can't do much to the front wheels other than shave the inside of the rim a bit, and then take an equal amount off the axle. I'm taking it slow..one step at a time. Plans changed and I'm still home. I wasn't moving fast enough for the TM and she had a hissy fit. :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Slowly moving up to super genious status!! LOL*

I finally got the courage to do a little grinding and cutting today. These Busch buses are constructed a little strange, and after my first few cuts all I could do is stare in disbelief.. How in the world do they put these things together?? :freak: The way they are molded is still a mystery. There are bars going across the bottom that are part of the body.. Anyway, here's a few preliminary shots as she sits right now. I only had one OOOOPS and accidently zipped the corner of a rear wheel well. It will sit a bit lower in the rear after I tinker with the wheels and wells..














































I tried my best to retain as much of the interior as I could. After looking at this opened up I don't know if lighting will be an option, at least not without completely pulling the interior out.. I haven't given up hope yet. It's going to be a lot harder than I envisioned before I got into it, is all..










German engineering at it's finest. The detail on this body is really good. The problem is the detail's delicate nature. Them wipers won't be around long! Gonna take a break and then start on the wheels..


----------



## Bill Hall

*Just take lil' bites til it all fits!*

Take the wipers off and re-installem!...along with whatever else gets in yer way or pisses ya off!~hahahahahaha!

Ya got me all riled up with this cool bus project Joe, and the ideas are dancing across my mind. Nuthin sez that you couldnt carefully slice one of those front tires down the middle, re-true/shape the inner sidewall roll, cut the back of the rim away and bond the skinnied up tire back to the backshaved rim...all yer really after is the frontal or facing ribbed detail any how ?....no?

Nuthin' sez ya couldnt take a few thou of a scoop out of the pick up shoe either!!!....or maybe bevel the backside of the rim on an angle for shoe clearance/avoidance.










Obviously I had to take a little nibble out of the pick ups on the Project X
brass rat. The upward shoe travel rubbed on the rocker panel relative to the forward cowl area that I REALLY wanted to keep. Dont hurt it a bit.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How much is a round trip ticket to upstate NY please??? Looks great, even though it's a lot of work!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hilltop Raceway said:


> How much is a round trip ticket to upstate NY please??? Looks great, even though it's a lot of work!!! RM


Actually, the summer saver fares are still in effect until mid September!! If the TM doesn't adjust her attitude I just might be heading south!! :lol:


----------



## CJM

Frankenbus! I love it.


----------



## ParkRNDL

you know every time i open this thread i think...








--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

I had no idea these buses had wooden floors until I did some research.. Always wanted one converted into a motor home.. Someday, maybe...


----------



## tjd241

Looks great so far Joe... Last night in chat, as we talked about the bus, I had no idea you got this far!!... I thought the cookout and _"other things"_ took up your time and I didn't check the thread until now... Good progress. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> German engineering at it's finest. The detail on this body is really good. The problem is the detail's delicate nature. Them wipers won't be around long! Gonna take a break and then start on the wheels..


So you're gonna light it. Are you gonna make those wipers work?

Too Cool Joe!

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sure Rich!! Heck I'm even thinking putting a smoke generator in it!! You know these buses can't take off without dumping a ton of diesel smoke in the air! :lol: 

Actually, due to the way these buses are put together, I don't know if I can light it. The body sides are constructed in 2 sections, and then held together by the ends. Front and back are single pieces. The sides of the body are very thin and flex too much without the bottom there. Part of me wants to pull the interior out, lightly tint the windows and light it up. Part of me is afraid to go any further for fear I really screw it up and have to start over with a new body. :drunk: I wish they sold these in kit form.. It would make things so much easier!! I guess I'm going to sit back for a while and ponder the situation. Pinesol won't fix any booboos with this one!! :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

too cool man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the encouragement guys!! I did a little chassis shaving, wheel sanding, and the back wheels are still a bit too wide. I did a bit more trimming on the body and decided to rip the interior out. Lighting it is feasible again!! If I can figure out a way to do this, Busch makes some cool paint variations of this bus, and while expensive, they are so cool it will be hard not to want to do a couple more. Sad reality is, they fall in the 35-46.00 range each and I'm not made of money!! 

I am currently trying to get the guts up to drill some holes and get started on lighting this bad boy up, and there is still some trim work needed around the wheel wells to allow a little more clearance. I have the front wheel set up trimmed up pretty good now with just minor body trimming required. As for the back, the tires are clearing the outer silver panel, but the inner red section is interfering. I can take a few more thousandths off the wheel sets and maybe the same off the chassis but I don't want to go much further or I'll run out of axle splines.. 

It has been suggested I light the interior of this bus too, and as cool as it will look there are issues that would need to be addressed. The body's light weight nature has it's downside. It will glow worse than a flame thrower if I try to illuminate the inside. Without a total disassemble and some silver paint I don't think I could block all the light from leaking through the roof and the sides. As it is, the head and tail lights will be needing special treatment to avoid any issues. 

As is stands now, the game plan is to install the LEDs for the head and tail lights, maybe salvage the front section of seating with a gnome driver (my signature driver) behind the wheel, and then fill the rest with sheet styrene painted black to give me a solid base for posts to mount the chassis and hide the emptiness of the body. It will also stiffen the body back up so it won't be a rattle can running around the track. I am proceeding cautiously with this one and hopefully the next one will be smooth sailing as I can use all the intel I gathered from this one on the next. Once I get her all together I plan on some advertising panels on the side and back.. maybe the theater, Hooters, Coors, Pete's Meats?? Who knows what I'll come up with.. :lol: I'll pop some pictures up when I have something new to show.


----------



## tjd241

*No go on the wipers then??*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't think I could block all the light from leaking through the roof and the sides. As it is, the head and tail lights will be needing special treatment to avoid any issues. I'll pop some pictures up when I have something new to show.


Sounds like a plan Joe. ....Kidding on the wipers though... _unless you think you can of course ???_... Naaah... No worries just kidding... really  this time. It's gonna be cool. nd


----------



## DesertSlot

This one has only been sitting dead for a few months. Maybe you could get a deal on it. It's Mint, Sweet and Nice! (Needs work).


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh jeez Dave, you sure know how to hurt a guy!!! That there is a solid example of what I would want!! I'd need a few life altering changes to make anything close to that a reality though.. Maybe someday that wish can get fulfilled, but lately, the lottery Gods don't seem to like me very much! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another one rides the bus!!!*

I bet you're wondering what's been going on with the big red monster.. I know I have! :lol: As stated earlier, I got the guts up to remove the interior which has opened up the possibility of lighting this bad boy. Doing this raised another situation. With the clear glass the chassis is in plain sight when looking in the windows. Also, removal of the interior left me no alternative for post placement. There was one obvious solution. A flat interior must be made to support the posts and hide the chassis. This gave me the chance to put my favorite driver (my roaming gnome buddy) in the drivers seat, and he even has some of his clix buddies on the ride with him!!























































I know the platform is crooked in there.. It's not attached to anything at this time. I'm still debating whether or not to light the clearance lights up top. It's not looking very favorable now.. This would require an LED mounted top side and running the fiber optic inside the roof. I can hide the clearance light LED in shrink tubing and the only thing I would have visible would be the the small wires running to down below. It's anybody's guess which path I'll take, as I still haven't made my mind up.. I do know the 3 clearance lights in front and back center will be a pain due to their small size. The outside ones would be a bit easier, but I'm not sure if it's worth the risk of a mistake.. Only time will tell.... Apparently, I will need to invest in a container of testors window glue. The "glass" extends down to just above the wheel wells, and I hate to obscure the view of my passengers!!


----------



## WesJY

AWWW MAN thats awesome !! I like it!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I think I'll take a cab!!! Bus looks great on the outside, just not sure about that crew on the inside  ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! A thought just occurred to me. I might be able to do a little side gearing and have one of the passengers do one of those Amityville Horror head spins.. Then again, maybe not!! :tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot

Very, very nice! Is that the Toxic Avenger in the middle?:hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope. That's Harold. He works at Pete's Meats as an apprentice butcher.. :lol:


----------



## tjd241

Diggin it.... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch

*Get on the bus...*

Crimenelly that bus of yours is coming along great. Gnome driver and passengers! This is a great bus build up thread you got going here slotcarman. Building what yah want no matter what it takes. Yeah Baby!

Hope you win the lottery...seriously it would be great to see you get a couple more buses to mess around with like this! :woohoo: 

Ginger, one of her friends and I went to the Movie theater way back when. We were trying to pick out a movie to see when we got to the theater & couldn't decide on one. Finaly we just picked "Get on the Bus". LOL it was a good movie but, we learned what it was like to be a minority. hahahahaaha The theater wasn't that full but, we were the only White Crackers watching the show. 

http://video.google.com/videosearch...a=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=10#

This movie was a heck of a lot better than Sandra Bullocks Neeeeeeeeeeew Steve movie...that dang thing put Gingers Sisters Husband and me to sleep Friday night. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Bob...if you win fly down and buy me a Jimmy Johns sandwich please...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Can't help but smile when you look at that Bus! Very cool and is going to look great running around the track.


----------



## win43

Now That"s Cool


----------



## JordanZ870

The song "Magic Bus" comes to mind, Ujoe.
The Who got it right and so did you! :thumbsup:
I am still laughing over the driver and passengers!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys, but a clarification needs to be made. This is not the magic bus!! This is public transportation for Stump City.. The Magic Bus will be a Lindberg school bus body transformed into a 60's hippie camper complete with cosmic light show inside.. Kinda like an acid trip on wheels!! If it comes out as envisioned, Jerry will go into "COLORS" overload!! :lol:

The biggest issue I had to work out was the multi color flashing LED on a chassis. This is the same LED that resides in the bar. I got it working, but I still need to correct the resistance for the head lights as they tend to dim down at low speed. There's also the challenge of fitting it all in a cramped space. For you guys not familiar with the body, the passenger compartment is about the same length as an AW 63 chebby. Add on the hood length again and that's how long it is. It stands a little over an inch high. My first 6X chassis will reside in it, minus the front drives. The wheelbase worked out perfect on it!! 

What's holding me back on it is the need for certain things that I keep forgetting to buy until the checking account dips below a usable level.. I need window cement for 2 projects now, and I still need to experiment with methods of painting the glass so the flashing LED is diffused. I also need to tinker with methods of making the cosmic hippie paint job. Just decals won't cut it, and speaking of decals, I need to remember decalset too. The few decals that will be the start of the decoration need to cover a number of ribs on the bus sides.. Thanks for your patience Jerry.. You've been waiting a long time for this one!! :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hooray!!! I found my metalcast paint in yellow, but it's not gonna be cheap with the shipping! Jeg's carries it and sells it on the bay. They offer a decent shipping discount if I buy more than one. Next week for sure I'm grabbing more. No telling how long it'll still be available, as I suffer the same problem as Rich. When I like a product, it surely will be discontinued!! :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Been a rough week for sure!*

I don't know what's worse.. The insomnia or the after affects.. Three nights this week I found myself having three hours or less sleep, and being a zombie all day because of it; and then making up the sleep deficit costs me another day of productivity. Sadly, there's not much news to report on the bus as I was either too burned out to touch it or sleeping the day away trying to recuperate. I do have a couple things to post up though. A ways back Jerry (win43) sold me a few MEV bodies.. I finally got to one of them. 




























Totally out of character for me, I decided to leave the body alone and leave it basically unpainted, other than the bed cover, tail lights and grill. I also decided lighting it wasn't a possibility because the tail light's location makes it near impossible. I still need to spot the snaps on the cover, but have been too shaky to try.

Also, I've been toying with another project this week, and it's still in pieces, and kinda rough. I still need to tinker with the tandem axle mounting, and figure out a way to tie it all together. Here's a peek..





































I still have a ways to go with it.. At the rate I'm going it should be done by next June!! :freak:


----------



## WesJY

Aww Man thats one sweet looking dump truck!!! That ford truck looks good too!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm a liking that dumpster truck!!! Those wheels look great on there, need to make a note... Yellow Ford makes a nice crusier also, just leave it a daytime driver, no lights needed...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Just another nice piece for your action-packed layout. There's all kinds of action everywhere you look. I love it! And, the Bus is way cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Great Dump Truck and Pickup there U-Joe! Yeah what yankee said, these are going to be a perfect on you very cool layout man.

Bob...everyone loves a truck...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Popping in from the TM's puter!! Shhhhh!! LOL*

I have figured out one thing.. Without my computer operational I do get a lot more done. The dump has been finished in the standard Stump City blah yellow, got the back tandem set up pretty good using a hunk of chassis from a donor chassis.. (thanks again hojohn!!) I even had it almost all decaled up but I chewed up my extras and have to print out more. I'd love to put up pic's but my computer is off line for now. We had a problem with our linksys wireless set up and they want money to tell us how to fix something that shouldn't be broke in the first place. We're done with the wireless junk, we're each getting our own routers so we won't need to screw around anymore with the wireless junk! 

Also, the magic bus (not the Stump City Transit bus pictured) has been started. If all goes well it will be the coolest thing on 6 tires!! Sadly, the lack of funds thanx to NY Unemployment screwing me up, has prevented me from buying the yellow metalcast paint I need to get back on the project. Hoping the $$$ hits my account in the morning..  Been broke since Weds and going nutty!! 

I have got a little done on the S.C. Transit bus, but nothing major. I did remove the extra gears and re-stretch the chassis. There was just too much monkey motion in the chassis and it constantly ran hot. The bus's driver is in place now. I still need to fire up the soldering iron and get to lighting it. Once that chore is done, I can get to the chassis mounting and get'er done!! That's all the news for now. Wes, I'm not having much luck casting the lightbars. Let me know if you find something else. Worst case I can light them as is and BMF the top of the light bar..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sooooo close and yet soooooo far..*

Well, the $$$ finally showed up today, and it was off the wally world for my own personal modem. Got it all hooked up and found out we can't share the internet this way.. We would have to pay for each internet connection. So, the modems(one for the kid too) got packed back up and returned to Wallyworld. However, now after all the cash we spent on our old wireless system, we find out we could have got the wireless set up from them for no charge. It figures.. Wednesday AM my computer will be back up and running. In the meantime, I've been trying to stay occupied and am slowly making progress on some of my projects. The transit bus made it's maiden voyage this afternoon. I have to do the LEDs still, and the posts are temporarily held on with poster putty. She made the whole circuit on my track with only a few slight issues. I need to move one guardrail in a little, and trim a little plaster cloth on one curve. As long as the chassis is, it does handle the inside lane on a 9" 1/8 curve, and 12" 1/4 curves without a problem.. :thumbsup: Sorry, pics will have to wait until Weds..


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking good, Ujoe! :thumbsup:

I also know how frustrating projects can be when you have the answers but not the materials, yeah? It looks to me that you are making good progress with very little. Good show!
I can hardly wait to see the new pics!


----------



## slotcarman12078

While not as perfect as I wanted, progress was made today on the magic bus. This hippy trippy rolling light show has been officially "colorized", and the clear coat is drying.. (walk away, as Zilla would say). Still need to decal the heck out of it, and assemble it. It's almost guaranteed to be a cosmic experience!! I'm relatively sure the recipient will suffer flashbacks :freak: the minute it hits his track!! :lol: I still have a bunch to do on it, and I really don't want to spoil the surprise any more than I have already.. All I can say is.. Peace, man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Joe....*

Need any hippy decals?? Just say the word. I got'em and don't need'em. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Dave!!! I got it covered..(Literally :lol I might just have to make one of these for myself though once I get it all together.. The psychedelic paint job wasn't as I envisioned it, but for what I used it came out pretty good. Bic came out with a line of permanent markers and I spent most of the day coloring and decaling.. Trying to paint it with the airbrush would have delayed an already way overdue project, and the results I fear would have been really bad! The real treat will be in the dark anyway, so the paint really isn't the real appeal to it. New wireless service gets installed tomorrow AM. Crossing my fingers it works!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Back on my computer finally!!!*

So happy to be back on my own keyboard!!! 

OK, as promised... I got a few things to put on here.. First off, Stump City Water Dept. purchased the dump truck as soon as I got it finished!! The paint was barely dry when they slapped their lettering on it..



















The rear tandem is the rear clip from an XLerator. I was a tad concerned as the crown side flared a bit when I screwed it on, but it worked great. It has to be one of the smoothest running chassis I have, and I don't want to mess my luck fiddling with it.




























Mud flaps are made from iron on patches cut to size.. All in all a fun quick conversion. The bed dumps and gives access to the chassis for oiling. Now the cold patch brigade can go fill a few pot holes!! :tongue: 

Stay tuned.. more to come!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The magic bus!!*

Don't look Jerry!!! You'll spoil the surprise!!! I guess it's time to get started with the introduction of the magic bus. Sorry if I confused some of you. There are two bus projects on the bench. Jerry and I discussed quite some time ago the possibility of a freaky, far out, super shagadelic hippy school bus conversion. I have dragged my feet on this project for way too long, and it's about time I got off my butt and did something..



















Lindberg made this nice Ford bus back in the 70's and I think into the early 80's. I was toying around with the first 6X chassis I made and just for giggles measured up the chassis with the bus, and with the added idler and drive just happens to be the correct wheelbase!! I pulled the front drive and it's PERFECT!! That solved one problem. Next one to address was the hippie dippy paint job. I have accumulated markers, flourescent paint, glow in the dark nail polish and more trying to think up a way to make this bus look far out!! Masking all those colors would have been a nightmare. The airbrush wouldn't be precise enough to control what paint went where... So the markers came into play. I decided the day glo, and the glow in the dark stuff wasn't really needed, as this cosmic transportation will carry it's own light show. 





































I did manage to get a good start on it. I still need to light her up. The bus interior will feature the same light show that the bar on my table has. Plus head and tail lights too. For some reason I've been avoiding the soldering iron.. It's time I got it fired up as this and the other bus are in need.. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Not super yet.....*



tjd241 said:


> We'll promote you to Super Genius if ya can pull this off Wile E. :thumbsup: Enjoy the day Joe... nd












Oh, the transit bus!!!! How I love the transit bus!!!! Cruising right along with catch up, as I mentioned, the bus made her maiden voyage around town.










[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/transit%20bus/?action=view&current=100_2568.flv]







[/ame]

I still need to secure the posts with something a bit more permanent that poster putty, but for the quick video, it was good enough!! LOL


----------



## kiwidave

Very Cool stuff! The dump truck came out excellent!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> :freak:


The markers give it that perfect "We painted it at my bud's pad while we were high, man" vibe. A slick paint job wouldn't work for something like this so I think you nailed it.


----------



## WesJY

Awesome job on that dump truck and the bus!! I love it!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dude!!! You got paint on my joint!!!! :freak: Dude you got weed in my paint!!! :lol: Pass the brownies!! :hat::hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's awesome dude. Can you make smoke come out of the bus windows?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


That's a good looking dumper!!! That could pass for a Tonka truck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

Joe I didn't look ...... well almost didn't look ....... OK maybe I took a peek ....

THE COLORS

Where was I ????? ....... OH YEAH ....... pass the brownies please .......


----------



## slotcarman12078

It looks way better holding on to it than in macro, Jerry!! I came across a discovery that I hadn't noticed until I did some testing. The LED in the bar flashes green, blue and red, and I thought it only did those 3 colors. When I put a white paper in front of the windows, I realized the quick succession of flashes were actually color combinations. This led me to a flashback from my youth... 

My oldest sister's first husband was a corvette driving hippie dude. He also liked fiddling around with my dad's tools out in the garage. Besides making his own chess boards, he would make these things he called magic boxes. A simple 1" X 10" X 3' pine box frame with a masonite + divider inside. The back was masonite, and the front was frosted plexiglass. Inside it he ran a string of Christmas lights (the C7 variety) with all twinkle bulbs. When first plugged in it would look kinda blah, but once the bulbs warmed up the flashing randomness would kick in and it was really cool. Color combos and the occasional completely dark section. I may have only been 4 or 5 when he made these, but the whole building design intrigued me so much it has been stuck in my mind for all these years, and one of these days I will have to make one for myself. A wall of these behind a band stage would be pretty awesome!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Your new dumper came out of the paint shop at the right end of beautiful, Ujoe. It's funny. I generally don't think of dump trucks as "beautiful".....but YOURS sure is! :thumbsup:

I enjoyed the heck out of the bus video. It scoots pretty good! Your on the right track with that one. heh! (go ahead...work out the pun. :lol: )

The hippy bus has me playing funny sitar music in my head. Blink-bloink-bloink, blink-bloink. Gonna oil it up with patchouli and make it smell like "dirty hippy"?  It looks way far out, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow, that transit bus looks great, and runs much better then I would have thought.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It didn't run good for the longest time Ed. The arm was on the tight side, and that chassis ran hot as heck. 2 laps and almost too hot to touch. I figured it out though, after I ran an exacto under the arm gear it loosened right up and runs sweet now. Thanks for the kind words guys!! Hoping to hit the solder today and get some lightage done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

love it!


----------



## slotcarman12078

A little progress was made today with the Magic Bus. I did have to grab the most complicated one to start with.. Here's a preview of how the light show will look when it's done..

[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/magic%20bus/?action=view&current=100_2569.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## bobhch

*hippy bus............uh huh.....oh yeah!*

U-Joe,

Fantastic is what first poped into mind when I came here and saw your latest works of GENIUS!!

C'mon that dump truck is off the hook. I agree with Joez it is beautiful.

How about that hippy multi colored Lindberg bus...Crazy Kewl man!

Seeing that vidio of your bus moving around on your layout with ease is great news. Glad to see all the work and thought you put into it paid off BIG TIME.

Bob...busy, busy, busy & cool, cool, cool (you done good !)...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, Awesome Dump truck and great work on both buses!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!! MAN I love what you did to the bus lights!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

dig THIS magic school bus:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furthur

http://www.nofurthur.com/historic.html

i think yours is actually a really good representation... :dude:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! I did run across the Further and No Further buses as I researched this project. The much smaller canvas made it hard to put any detail on the cosmic "paint job". Adding to the stress was the memory of someone's recent attempt of using a sharpie to color tail lights and having it bleed when the future hit it. I was hoping for a little bleeding and blending when I clear coated it, but had none.. But then I didn't use Future.. I misted it with decalset..

By the way, the link I put up last night of the interior light show was a dud, so here is the correct link. I fixed the other one, but going back a page and scrolling is a pain..

[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/magic%20bus/?action=view&current=100_2569.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## tjd241

Top-frack'in shelf joeLED.... Here you are tell'in us about you're being stuck in slow motion... I beg to differ. You pretty much finished these at will ! ! ! wtg :thumbsup::thumbsup: dm


----------



## kiwidave

Dude that light show is awesome!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

fireworks in a can


----------



## bobhch

*Blinkity, blink, blink, blink Kewl man...*

Those lights Rock! That bus looks so KEWL on your street under the street light. You sure know how to make some fun stuff.

Bob...blink, blink, blink...zilla


----------



## win43

WOW


I'm having "flashing" backs :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Finally made some progress!!!! The transit bus is done!!!! 



















Had a heck of a time with the tail lights. Had to replace them 5 times before it was all said and done!!!


----------



## coach61

way cool pics! I was running for it for about a foot and half then got winded and relzied it wasn't real...


Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Awesome joeLED....*

DONE!!!.... great job.... I wish you'd post a vid or two or a few stills on the layout thread.... so what the whole deal ain't done... set up some of the scenes that are... like vignettes... its good examples for the guys. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch

*run coach...run..............huff, huff...LOL*



coach61 said:


> way cool pics! I was running for it for about a foot and half then got winded and relzied it wasn't real...
> 
> 
> Dave


hahahahaha...Yeah Coach that Bus does look real but, what are you doing in out in a bad neighborhood like this after dark? Oh yeah I forgot you are a tough Texan with a pistol.

Bob...nice pics U-Joe ( very real looking indeed )...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Speaking of this....*



bobhch said:


> run coach run hahahahaha... Bob...nice pics U-Joe ( very real looking indeed )...zilla


Can a lighted Good Humor or other manor of Ice Cream truck be far behind? nd


----------



## Bill Hall

*I hear banjo music*

Has to play the song!!!! :thumbsup:

Put one of those darn greeting card units onboard. Gotta find the right tune, but couldnt be too awfully hard given Ujoe's tenacity for installing the unique and the available space in the ice cream truck. 

BTW: Great buses Joe, try and enjoy them a little before ya start the next project we've Tom Sawyered up for ya! :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I scream, you scream..... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!*



tjd241 said:


> Can a lighted Good Humor or other manor of Ice Cream truck be far behind? nd


If I can find one in the right price range I'd do it.. I missed the boat on the AW release. It'll have to be a yellow snow cone mobile though.. I got the slotrod65 decal set.. That AW release sold out way too fast.. 

I should have a short video posted up shortly, I need to do a bit of editing.. It wasn't running as well as it was before I did the lights and had to keep it at full tilt just to make a lap. The dirty track didn't help. Neither did the dirty pick up shoes.. :lol:


----------



## win43

slotcarman12078 said:


> If I can find one in the right price range I'd do it.. I missed the boat on the AW release. It'll have to be a yellow snow cone mobile though.. I got the slotrod65 decal set.. That AW release sold out way too fast..


:wave:Joe I think I have a extra (well it could be an extra) AW light blue Good Humor Truck. I might be persuaded to part with it.

WAY COOL CITY BUS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

COOL BUS MAN!!! :thumbsup:

Your layout looks so real in the picture!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

Amazing.... Stunning... I Want One!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks again guys!! I did notice after getting it all together that it's a bit more top heavy than it was. Between the passengers, the LEDs, and the hot melt glue holding it all together it doesn't handle as good as it did in the original video. This is partly the reason why the 2nd video is delayed.. Once it warms up it does chug along OK, but at full tilt cold it gets tipsy. :drunk: I just picked up another one (red again  ) along with a couple other goodies to mess with last night. 

I made a little progress on the 59 chebbie tail lights, got a new grill on it and redrilled the head lights. The black lacquer rustoleum I sprayed on it is holding up alright, but is prone to showing fingerprints and really needs a coat of future. I have been having a rather difficult time getting the trim painted silver ( the sharpies just aren't cutting it) so I'm not sure if I'll try doing it one more time.. If I wasn't so darn shaky!!! 

The magic bus got tinkered with yesterday too. The posts have been figured out, and I started formulating a plan for the wiring necessities. Cleaning up the bench did help a little!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Feeling fairly good today so work will resume on both of these!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ghost Rider's new ride!!*

Well, after the "dare ya!!", things happened. I'll refresh your memories, as mine is toast too. I can't remember what I did yesterday half the time, and this was months ago. I'll give you the abbreviated version...

1. Ed (Sethanddaddy) makes a sweet ghost rider hot rod and makes it his avatar.
2. Bob... I want that hot rod... Zilla somehow manages to aquire this same hot rod.
3. Bob... "It's good, but I'll make it better"...Zilla makes it rusty and super cool looking.
4. I see it and comment how super cool it is and say something to the effect "Didn't someone make a clear version of that body? I wonder if......"
5. Someone (RR I believe) says "Go for it!!!!"
6. Bob... I have one, well he used to have one... Zilla sends the body to me.
7. It sits in it's baggie waiting for TODAY!!!

OK, wasn't that refreshing?? :lol: Today, I started the preliminary work on the flaming ghost rider hotrod. (finally) ahem.. I started with a couple coats of adhesion promoter. I then shot 2 coats Metalcast yellow inside and out. Then I made a cute little flame mask from a sheet of paper and shot some flames in orange, red, and purple. They didn't come out as good as I was hoping, but the effect worked ok. I had done a little pruning on my buddy ghost rider so his rear don't get chewed in the gears, and since he is such a hot head I did a little surgery on him. 





































The surgery looks like this. 










Believe it or not, this piece (including the motorcycle) is cast in clear and painted by what the heck process I don't know, but it has to be time consuming!! Since his head is a lovely fireball, and the rest of the car will be lit afire, I thought his head should be also. I surgically implanted a fiber optic pipe in him to feed the flames aloft!! Here's a really bad picture to demonstrate the fiber effect on his head.. This is with a green LED. The 2 midship flashing LEDs will be orange, yellow, or red. 










I plan on lighting the whole body with 4 or 5 flashers, and maybe 1 steady LED in the nose. I won't know until I try how this is going to turn out. As usual, I'm out on a limb and you're running through the process with me. If it flops, well... I'll look kinda silly..


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking flame work, Ujoe!:thumbsup:
I think your plan sounds really cool!


----------



## bobhch

*go, go, go Ghoooooooooooooooost Rider!*

When I came here and saw this I just thought WOW!!!!!

Holy aPPLE pie CRUMbs U-Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not seeing Silly at all...( well I did giggle a little but, that was because, this is such a fun idea ) What I see is a very neat idea of painting a clear body and it looks great! These pics are burned into my brain now...KEWL!

Bob...that is like 5 Kazillion LEDs so far right?...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWWEEEEETTTTT!!!!!  


Wes


----------



## kiwidave

That's a very cool effect. 4 or 5 flashers would look amazing!!!!!


----------



## win43

Sweet HOT ROD


----------



## roadrner

SCM,
Looks damn good to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Something old, something new...*

As I mentioned in the Model Murdering thread, here are a few shots of the Bill Hall Atlas hotrod that made it's way from Washington to my house yesterday. I was completely caught off guard when this parcel arrived, I failed to see who sent it, and only saw WA. Shock and awe were the results when I opened it up. This lil rat rod is perfect!!!! Thanks again Bill!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:




























I kinda gave away the something old in them pics. The green US1 dump was an early lighting project that was in sore need of new shoes. Thanks to Bob at slotcar central for having repops of those shoes!!! I snagged 3 sets at the Richfield slot show. It was a great running truck until the shoes wore away to nothing, as this truck was my "track cleaner". So glad to have it up and running again!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Ratlas Disclaimers*

Gotcha! 

Ya know I should probably mention that the windshield is a display item only.

It was a size bigger (taller), but I rolled it hard during testing and snapped the pegs offen' it. Naturally I just cut it down a size to pull the build off. 

...and ya might want too at that. The "Ratlas" comes with a red devil arm and AFX magnets under the hood. I run at 22v here and she had plenty of giddy up. Problem is the Atlas Ford even in roadster form is a bit top heavy and wants roll over rover when ya get too greedy. 

This was actually a redeaux car Joe. I was never satisfied with it and kept after it 'til I finally nailed it. Funny part is that the original down and dirty faux finish took 5 minutes to blow down...and matching the new rear fenders to it a year later took an hour....hahahahahaha!

She's one of my favs cuz initially it just fell together, then stalled, and roared back in the end. Still in all, when I looked at the Ratlas I knew there was only one suitable home for her and that was Stumpcity. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

I love the paint job on that car, I just hate that driver, he looks like he's bathing in a swimming pool.


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome Ratlas. Wheels,tires,wheel arches,worn paint! All perfect!!! Looks great on the track.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nah, Ed!!!, the driver is perfect!!! He's laid back and chillin', because he knows he got what he got unner the hood!! Most won't figure that out until they face up with him at the line and race him to Dinosaur Curve... Exactly 1/4 mile from the Stump Theater. 

Ran it for a few dozen laps today, Bill, and it's a strong runner. While I don't baby customs, I don't run them recklessly either. Them tires stayed firmly planted, and she ran like it was glued on the track.. Are those PVTs?? I need to get some if they are. I like 'em!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> I love the paint job on that car, I just hate that driver, he looks like he's bathing in a swimming pool.


Funny Ed, Even though you mocked his svelt features, he still had nuthin' but nice things to say about you!

Joe: Yeah those are PVTs on the rear. Due to circumstances beyond.... or directly related to my control....LOL... the fronts are O-ringed. You cant go wrong with tires from Penn Valley Hobbies. I wont run anything else. 

Grindable-stretchable-cutable-affordable- What the heck took ya so long?Thanks to Nuther Dave I've been a PVT convert for some time now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

YES I agree - PVTs are the shiznit. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> YES I agree - PVTs are the shiznit. :thumbsup:


Yeah they are good tires and just ordered an assortment to figure out which ones I will be using more of in the future. 

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm

Just like slotcarman a suprise has been know to show up in Gretna with some PVTs on it. Kewl now I am in the in crowd! :thumbsup: LOL

I like my Green Tyco Trucks too. Fun to run and look great also. Yours is kewler with those lights but, I'm O.K. with that :freak:. I picked up a couple of them early this year to run on the track and found out that one version is painted Lime Green and yet another version is molded in green. :wave:

Bob...That Atlas Hot Rod is Kewl ( Lucky!! )...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


 Looks like some R & D work in progress. Great engineering of a different kind!!! I likes colors!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*If it ain't one thing, it's another....*

Just when I was starting to feel better from this nasty cold I've been fighting, I had a strange experience that literally knocked me off my feet. Well into my 2nd cup of coffee, I took a swig and it went down the wrong pipe. I remember coughing twice. The next thing I know I was lying on the floor with the TM standing over me and it felt like I got bashed with a 2X4 across the upper back. :drunk: I guess I'm not as good at crash landings as I used to be. I definitely messed up something in my upper back. I can't turn my head, can barely lift my left arm, and it hurts between my shoulders if I try to take a deep breath.  Just when I was about to get CLM back into action too..  I imagine it'll take a day or two for my back to get back into place... Hopefully not more than that.


----------



## JordanZ870

Owwweee, Ujoe!

I am sorry to hear that you have taken an injury. Hope you make a speedy recovery, brother!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang Joe! 

Get better soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm laughing about it now, but it hurts to do so. The good thing is, I now get to drink my beer with a straw, as I can't quite get to the bottom of the can!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*If I was a Wizzard I would give your pain to a Crack Hoe & make you better...*

U-Joe,

Dude pain sucks...stay away from it if you can...oh dang. 

Dang you stop it NOW & heal up buddy...HEAL, HEAL, HEAL I tell you!!!

Take 2 straws and call me in the morning...

Bob...I feel your pain...zilla


----------



## win43

Slot hope you are feeling better by now. I would send ya some pain meds in the mail BUT last time I tried that a stoned out drug enforcement dog showed up at my door looking for more ........ mmmmm I didn't know they could read. :jest:

GET BETTER SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Omg!!! Rotf!!!*

Yes, Jerry.. Getting a little better daily. I think I finally shook off the cold, and it feels good to not be hacking constantly. Upper back is almost there, still hard to take a deep breath, but forcing myself to do it. My neck on the other hand is still giving me trouble. I have some motion back, but it hurts like heck to look down or up for more than a few seconds. I am starting to do a little work here and there though. Pictures will be posted later today of the stuff I'm tinkering with. 

I did get some red glue sticks in yesterday and they are semi translucent so this is promising.. They are more of a burgundy color in stick form, almost too dark for tail lights. I won't know if they'll work until I get another hot melt glue gun. The lindy wrecker is back on the bench too. I finally ordered the styrene channel so I can make the bar for the lights, and filled the holes in the roof for the strobe lights that lindberg put in there. I also ditched the AW chassis for a T jet with truck wheels, but I'll need to redrill the front axle holes to lower the front of the chassis. The pick ups don't even touch the rails as it sits now..  Hope today I can be productive!!:roll:


----------



## sethndaddy

Bad thing about being an original slottard, we're all getting old.

Get well Joe, I like seeing your lighted up customs cruising around.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Back in the saddle.. for a little while...*

As promised, although a little later than I envisioned, here are a few spy shots of a couple of projects that have been back burnered for a while..

First off, you might remember the mini lindy tow truck I was messing around with last fall.. Well I finally ordered the styrene U channel to make the light bar for behind the cab. Since the strobes will now be mounted on the light bar, the holes needed to be filled in the roof. 










A little JB, followed by some testors putty did the trick. Won't know for sure how it'll look until the primer goes on..










I scrapped the AW chassis for a T Jet. Got it running smooth, and then swapped out the wheels for the truck set up. Because this body was trimmed from an extended WB to a LWB, I will need to JB the original LWB holes, and re-drill new ones for the truck hole height. The pickups don't touch the rails as it sits now. 










I also filled in a gap on the top of the tow body where the dolly wheels used to sit. They have been relocated to a spot about centered over the back wheels. Hope it all looks good when the paint gets squirted!!! 

Also, I did a little tinkering with a 55 chevy that has been slowly simmering since spring!! The body has been drilled, and the tail light recesses have been vacant for months as I stewed over what I could use for lenses. I have a project for Wes simmering using an AW charger Popo car, and he sent me a bunch of light bar lenses to use on it. I went and got another MD Sheriff car as a back up. I was staring at that light set up and it hit me the individual lenses would be about the right size for the 55... I'm hoping the new red hot melt doesn't let me down!!!




























My fingers are crossed!! I just wish my neck would relax so I could get more done!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Holy, Holy, Holy...*

slotcarman does it again...Holes every place! Plug them up and light on baby!

Bob...Crush Velvet seats, lah, lah, lah...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thats so cool! cant wait to see it done! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Wes' popo car.....*

Due to higher voltages run on Wes' track, I'm starting to lean towards battery power for his Charger police car. The more I think about it, the more I like it. 44 volts makes for really big parts. I would need to upgrade all the electrical components to 100 V capacity for safety reasons.. In most cases, this means bigger... Because this car will be operated by a young one, the battery power for the LEDs makes sense. One thing I'm wondering about it how to switch the power on for the lights. Since it is a snap on body, I'm thinking of trying a reed switch to power the flashers, using the motor magnets as the trigger. Body on, lights flash; body off, lights off. Somewhere around here I have a very tiny reed switch.. I guess I need to clean my desk again.. It's buried in there somewhere.... :freak:

Hang in there Wes!!! I will sort this out..


----------



## XracerHO

Sltmn, Great projects & look forward to the finished tow truck!! Really like your lighted Led Sled at Richfield & Hope you feel better soon.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I'm liking this project!!! Gotta show this one to the boys!!! You already know I like the 55!!!...RM


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!! tow truck !!!

Hoping the lenses work for that 55


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Big Daddy Ed on vacation in Stump City???*

A ways back when ED (sethanddaddy) was doing that large scale thing, he put a sweet Claus made Mercury up on the bay. Having drooled over this body (the car, not Ed's) since my first visit to HT over a year ago, when I saw it up for grabs, I had to have it!! This car is "Ed" when it's on the track, as many of the customs I have received from fellow Hobby talkers are associated with the cars they have sent me. Well, about a month ago, I won a model RR lot on the bay, and it included a couple Air stream trailers with a campground. I do recall nuther Dave saying they are kinda small, but my gut said try it anyway!! 

I finally got a chance to open one up today and survey the situation. While the wheels are on the soft side, they didn't stay on the rims very well. They were also on the small side. Sooooo, Parts Pig to the rescue!!!! I received pull back wheels and axles from Dennis as freebie goodie bags with previous purchases, and the T jet sized front axle was just the right width. I did have to open up the axle spacing, and narrow the camper base to fit the wider wheels, but it was worth the effort. It would have been a quick easy project if I had pulled the instructions out and actually looked at them. Things went together upside down a couple times before I figured out what went where!! 
Moving the axle positions and narrowing the base meant I needed to find a new way to mount the axles. I ground down slots into the base, and captured the axles with a simple slab of styrene..

Also, with this project, I needed a trailer hitch. I had picked up a jewelry kit for the odds and ends it contained, and it contained a wire with a loop at one end. Just the right size for a T jet screw. Any hoo, here's the pics..


















You can see the difference in wheelbase here. Pay no attention to the big blue blob!!! It's ballast to keep the tongue down.. Once I light this puppy, it will no longer be needed!! LOL














































"Sure U Joe.. looks OK, but will it make it around the track???" How'd I know this question would come up??? LOL

[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/Ed%20comes%20to%20Stump%20City/?action=view&current=100_2692.flv]







[/ame]

Yup!! Handles great!!! And the top is just sitting on there too!! I still need access to light it. I wish I could figure out why my camera makes the video look so fast !?!?!?


----------



## Bill Hall

Another great slice of Americana Joe!

I'm surprised at how well it tracks. You sure ya didnt sneak a guide pin onto it?


----------



## kiwidave

Looking forward to seeing the truck done. That trailer is just too cool.


----------



## bobhch

*Groovy trailer...*

U-Joe,

That trailer is so 50s & 60s...that's a good thing! I can see you pulling into the camping sight and making all the VW Van owners wishing they were you. 

Homer Simpson would could be kept in a trance with that shinney thing forever.

Bob...doh...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That turned out great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Cool little trailer.. LOL that wagon must have a cobra jet in it.. moved to fast to see the NHRA member decal in the window..... 

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh heck!! I barely had it at 50%!! Just fast enough to avoid the typical stalls my layout is prone for!! The video makes it look like a silver bullet!!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241

*nice joeLED...*

WTG. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> That Air Stream looks right at home behind that wagon!!! Makes you wanna hit the road!!!...RM
Click to expand...


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Due to higher voltages run on Wes' track, I'm starting to lean towards battery power for his Charger police car. The more I think about it, the more I like it. 44 volts makes for really big parts. I would need to upgrade all the electrical components to 100 V capacity for safety reasons.. In most cases, this means bigger... Because this car will be operated by a young one, the battery power for the LEDs makes sense. One thing I'm wondering about it how to switch the power on for the lights. Since it is a snap on body, I'm thinking of trying a reed switch to power the flashers, using the motor magnets as the trigger. Body on, lights flash; body off, lights off. Somewhere around here I have a very tiny reed switch.. I guess I need to clean my desk again.. It's buried in there somewhere.... :freak:
> 
> Hang in there Wes!!! I will sort this out..


hey !! no rush man!! I am a tyco power!! LOL!.. thanks for the updates.

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

You have put together a real beauty, Ujoe!
i love the way the wagon looks like it is hanging in the back under the weight of the trailer. Very realistic! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great Airstream :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait to see it lit up


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thanks CJ!!!! Thanks Bill!!!*

While I sit here slowly chiseling away on a Willys flip hood a thought occurred to me. This just might be the way to open up them GTO tail lights I've been dreaming about lighting all this time!! The idea is still in the mental stage, but I think the knife method, coupled with the red hot melt glue sticks I just got it might make it a reality!!! With so many other projects to do, how did I let myself get suckered into doing this one? :lol: I don't care now, because one thing lead to another, and them GTO tail lights just may work!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sorry JoeZ!!!!*

Can Joez ever forgive me for sacrificing a pinkie for the flipper project?? :lol:



















I just might repaint it pink.. That'll cheer him up!!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Ya'll make it look easy!!! The boys are taking notes!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ya'll make it look easy!!! The boys are taking notes!!! RM


Step back from the edge Randy....you're too close to the vortex! :freak:

You'll get sucked in for sure!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Actually Randy, it was really easy!! The first cuts with the blade are crucial. They need to be right on the money. Once the first cut is there, the plow method pretty much stays on track. Watch the curves, and your fingers!! This Willys took less than an hour to cut, and was done while watching vid's on you tube. Totally painless so far!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Told ya... JOE:thumbsup:

Randy ,, that noise you hear, is not a train,, not a tornado.. it's the Vortex of the Flipper project... 
CJ


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, Great Airstream & great cut job on the Willy's Flip Nose!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

some amazingly great work goin' on here!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*This project is turning into an F5!!!! AAAAAGGGHHHH!!!!!*

Thank god for the macro setting!! I'm giving my eyeballs a break today and got my glasses on, which limits my close up vision, and throws off my depth perception and perspective terribly!! The ability to put it up on the computer gives me a better sense of just how messed up my little tornado has become!! I tried looking for a suitable engine donor at Wally World today and came up empty handed. I do have an engine I snagged off a die cast long ago and have made modifications to try to accommodate it in the plan. I still have a ways to go, but I figure it being Friday I should post some pics up just to liven up the discussion tonight in chat.. :lol:





























This engine sat way too high due to the blower and scoop. Hopefully it can still be classified as a gasser with a blower. Just goes to show how much I know about drag racing!!  I have lowered the back of the motor since the pictures. That was the first problem I noticed after loading them up. I had to drop the rails down or the valve covers wouldn't clear the hood. I like engineering stuff, but I'm having a hard time with my X ray vision. It's not that easy seeing what clears what through the body, and I have yet to find out if the blower belt will be an obstacle I can't get around. I still need to fabricate the hinge (oh goody) and figure out a way to route the exhaust.. The hood cutting was the easy part!!  Someday, I just might get this finished!!


----------



## kiwidave

My eyeballs suffer also! Really nice work. Going to be a real tough looker.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Is the cut tilted the right way?  Doesn't it need to be angled to the front? Or am I just thinking wrong?

Looks like a neat build-up going on  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*New guy at the speed shop!!*

The engine is leaning funny because I haven't got the tranny in it yet!! The speed shop sent me the wrong pressure plate!! :lol:

I just have the puzzle pieces stacked up Doba. Nothing is attached yet. I saw the evil tilt of the engine after I loaded the pictures and took another chunk off the back of the engine. I'm having a hard time working with my "beer goggles" on, and hope to have my contacts back in tomorrow. :freak:


----------



## win43

NICE!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, it's about time I got this back to the front page.. Some new projects have jumped onto the pile, and sadly, no old projects have been done. Seems like every time I'm getting in the mood to inhale solder fumes, the TM has a project or a need for a chauffeur get in the way. By the time I get back to the task at hand, I either have to make dinner, or some other carp has to be done. Soooo.. I'm putting a deadline on myself!! 

Wes, your police car WILL be done and delivered in time for Christmas!! 

Jerry, the magic bus will be there in time too!! 

CJ, the willys has to wait!! :lol:

I also want to get the airstream trailer lit, and working before the track comes down. (2 weeks away)

Naturally, The TM is making herself busy... making me busy!! She has plans for me already tomorrow!! :drunk:

I really wanted to get video of the RR Xing working with 4 lanes, but the circuit board has been acting really strange and while the gates work half of the time, they don't the other. It might be a bad sensor, loose wire, or something out of whack. I have to make at least one more attempt to rectify the problem, because I really want the video shot. 

Also on the bench (as CJ puts it), I have 2 55 Chevies to light, the milk truck to light and paint, a MEV Caddy to paint, The Ice cream truck to light, paint and hopefully make a little "musical", a cool laguna I got from Dobato paint, and quite possibly light, the flaming hot head Ghostrider is getting a bit ticked I haven't worked on his ride, and the lindy wrecker needs some fine detail work before the paint gets squirted and gets assembled, and a special project for nuther Dave that he has only little tidbits of info on what it might be... 

I promised Doba I'd get some pictures up of the laguna and completely forgot they were in the camera, so I got them loaded up on the bucket. It's kinda hard to see the body as it's very white, and the florescent lighting on my desk makes it whiter.. By the way, he sent me a bunch of sweet die cast wheels with the body..




























Doba has come a long way in his casting abilities since the monte's he did earlier this year. The resin is a lot more pliable, and a lot less brittle. Hardly any air bubbles and you can tell by looking at the body, he did a great job making the mold. Sits great on a T jet, and I'm pretty sure an AFX will line up well too!! :thumbsup:

I am the maker of my own misery yet again..  I have to say NO to new projects until I get the bench cleaned off!!!


----------



## bobhch

*this won't happen in your lifetime...zilla*

U-Joe,

The bench cleaned off...yeah right. My Grandpa always used to say, "It is better to have to much than not enough." 

Bob...great Willys and Doba casting...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

Nice work Sltman, that Willy's going too look sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I don't wanna cause no fuss..Can I drive your magic bus??*

Well This thread smells like mothballs!!! :drunk: It's about time I got back in motion again. I unearthed the ole Magic Bus while cleaning off the bench, and one thing kinda lead to another! I managed to get the head and tail lights installed today, and got the body on the track for a little testing. I'm far from finished, and I'm not happy with the chassis either. It still runs very hot, and I'm assuming it's the extra gears, and the sloppy drive axle causing the fuss. But at least I have some video...


[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/?action=view&current=100_0275.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## win43

VERY COOL BUS !!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like a party inside!


----------



## Bill Hall

Back on your horse.

Good deal Joe. Bench time is always good whether it's productive or not. Nice to see ya got the former.

If you have decent motor magnets, try a different arm if your satisfied with the loosification of your drive train. Sometimes an arm that works reasonably well gets grumpy when you add some more load to it. I've seen many that will putter around reasonablly well as a stocker but start to fizzle and sizzle when you start making heavier demands on them. 

The scenario always seems to be a downward performance spiral (the fizzle) and the end result is all the smoke escaping from the windings (the sizzle) followed by a "kerplunk" sound as I toss another one in my core box.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool light show Sltman!!! I like the multi-color party action. The controller laying on top, may be slowing you down!!!  How's it run chassis only??? Still may need to try that train chassis set up idea, for some slow speeds...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Chassis only it makes it around the track alright, but after about 15 laps the arm gear and the bottom of the chassis are hot to the touch. I think I need to replace the back chassis bottom, as that seems to be the binding spot. If I remove it, I can hear a big difference in RPMs. Sadly, as I was doing the final fidgeting, I broke off the rear post. A fresh application of JB gummed up the ground wire and needless to say, I fudged it. I've got to start from square one on the lighting and I think a bigger capacitor is needed. The few laps it made had the flasher stuck on red. Back to the drawing board. Again!


----------



## WesJY

Joe - you ll get it!! dont give up! its one cool a$$ bus man!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

U-Joe the magic bus is gROoVy MaN...fAr OuT dUDe!

Blinkity, blink, blink baby! 

Bob...Keep on Busin'...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

You really need to be playing the theme song from the Monkees tv show, while that vans lit up.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dusting off this thread*

Been a while since I posted up anything here, so I snapped a few pics for you guys.. I finally dug into my Optimus Prime Pete, and got it motivated..


















There's a ton of grinding to fit a chassis in there!! I put an X traction under it, and finally listened to the voices of reason. Thanks to everyone who suggested the use of step shoes on that chassis!! It made a huge difference!!
Since I did Optimus, I figured I better get Brawl moving too. Can't have a war without an enemy!!! Brawl sits on an older T jet chassis. I do need to trim the posts a bit, but can't until the bridge tracks go. He needs a bit more clearance on my current track.



















I haven't even started the detail work on the Peterbuilt yet, except for one thing. Just for laughs, I tried the grill from a Norscot Pete, and it lines up great! It won't be as durable as the original, but it sure looks pretty!!










A fun project (other than the head full of plastic shrapnel from all the grinding!) and the kids love it!! By the way, that big old trailer does make it around the track with a little cheating. It'll track across the inside lane on my 12" curves, and will drift nicely around the 15"ers..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Cruise night at Mel's!!*

The local Charger car club held it's first annual cruise night at Mel's Drive in last night. A few owners made the trip for the show. Strange time of year for a cruise.


















I'm not sure where this "rare" black charger body came from... The kids think it's worth $8500.00 though!! :lol:









Thanks to PP for the SCJ version!! I'm liking these cars this week!!!

And thanks to Ed (sethndaddy) for the pinkster!! 









I had a blast getting this bunch together!! Most of them are sporting JL chassis with brass gear upgrades, and run great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, agree a LOT of grinding on Optimus but the flames on the cab make for a nice truck! The Chargers really look good at Mel's Dinner and nice mounting job on Brawl (tank)! Great work, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 22tall

Love the conversions,the way the light reflects on the Charger and of course the Vincent wheels. 

Did you ever get around to ordering any power caps?


----------



## tjd241

*one question.....*

*GOT ANY CHARGERS??? *:lol:... Yup!!!... Good stuff joeLED. That's keep'n busy in the Winter doldrums. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

22tall said:


> Love the conversions,the way the light reflects on the Charger and of course the Vincent wheels.
> 
> Did you ever get around to ordering any power caps?


Not yet.. I'm almost recovered for mechanical work on my car, and then this month's round of bills. Next week or two, I'll be trying some. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

All cool stuff Joe. You can never have enough Chargers!!! Great looking cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking Chargers!!! I thought the black Charger was suppose to be so rare. This make 3 I've seen in 2 months, what's up with that??? Nice big rig Sltman, like the cruise in pics very much!!! RM


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Not yet.. I'm almost recovered for mechanical work on my car, and then this month's round of bills. Next week or two, I'll be trying some. :thumbsup:


You have a pm


----------



## bobhch

Hey U-Joe Mels has it going on, the Tank is a great slot conversion and the Semi is very cool too!!

Bob...love your hedges...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hedges are easy peasy!!! All they are is slices of foam insulation board covered with ground cover. (glue first, of course) I used pins to mount them in the foam base, or hot melt glue works too..


----------



## win43

Slot,
TANKS for the pics :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see you're CHARGERING ahead. :tongue::jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Been a busy bee this week. I'm worked on a few back burner projects, one I keep forgetting to snag a couple pics of, and one top secret one I started a year ago. I'm still waiting for stock I ordered to come in, so while I was waiting, I figured I'd throw a few final pics of the magic bus here for a more technical look at the wiring. 














































The posts are 1/16 brass tubes, which I tapped for T jet sized screws. They are soldered to brass bar. The back is tapped on both ends making a good connection point for the negative juice to go back to the chassis. All that brass plus all the LEDs makes for a heavy body, so a red devil arm and JL magnets make it run nice and cool. The motor was running hot before this swap. She runs quiet and smooth now. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*More news!!!!!*

Hey slimline fans!!! I was at Wally World yesterday, and found this cool little Ford woody in a box of Maisto diecasts. I took a huge leap of faith spending the big .88 cents for it. I tore into it today wondering if it can be done, and after some grinding, and a bit of slimline chassis torture, I can positively say it was worth the effort!!! I have been daydreaming about full fendered 32/33 fords for a long time, and this fits the bill perfectly!!!!




































Not a bad fit at all!!!! The only killer I faced was butchering a slimline chassis to get it to fit. Basically, the entire bars that hold the front axle was shaved completely off, leaving just the flat section where the pin goes and the shoe hangers live. I finagled a front axle holder out of brass tube and rod for the axle, and a couple nylon spacers (thanks PP!!) to keep the wheels off the pick ups. The nylon spacers are a bit thicker than the tube, so it can't accidently short out the shoes. The fenders are plastic, and the hood and wood are a very thin diecast. The rear post had to be cut off but it was no match for a saw wheel. Total time for the conversion...about 2 hours. Most of that was fiddling around with different methods of reattaching the front axle. She looks cool cruising around the track!! :thumbsup:

One note... This was the first and only of this model I've seen at Wm. The brand is Maisto. Part number is 15044. They might be available on the web at www.maisto.com/freshmetal :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work Sltman!!! I saw that and had to have one too. I thought the fenders might come in handy someday. Never thought about a slimline, doh!!! RM


----------



## win43

Sweet WOODIE "Everybody's gone surfing .......... surfing USA" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Well?... SOMEBODY had to say it...*

Better to hear from one of us than some stranger..... Joe don't look now.. but you got wood.  ... nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Awesome diecast conversion Joe!

Great fit, great stance...and of course.....GREAT WOOD!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry, that link is a dud. It just goes to an advertising page with little info. I did find a few on the bay, but they aren't .88 cents... Thanks guys for the good words!! The TM is sure happy I'm sharing my woody with everyone!!! :tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice diecast conversion on the Woodie and great wiring job on the Magic Bus!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Dslot

What a great shoehorn job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

[GRUMPY RANT] 
It just points to the *crying need* for a new, more powerful Slimline chassis, with a narrow, flat front, rounded rear, beveled top and no fat running boards. 

Whole new vistas would open up. Instead the 95th iteration of the CobraVetteChargerGT, we could have Bentleys, Bugattis and Rileys, unbloated Offenhausers, Vanwalls, Cunninghams, mid-engined Auto Unions, street rods, Big Daddy Roth customs, and skinny '60s F1s. 

Oh,yeah, and all that new stuff the young folks like - those vacuum-cleaner cars and front-finned airplane-looking things with too many ad stickers ... I guess ... If we have to.
[/GRUMPY RANT]

Anyway, terrific woody wagon, Joe. It makes me want to put on my skimmer and motor out to the railway station to pick up Aunt Thusnelda. Or wax my board and head down the coast to Wipeout Point. One or the other.

-- D


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreeing with grumpy rant.

They wouldnt know a cool car if it bit them right on the ...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I guess one of these days I'll actually need to pull it apart and get a pic of the massacred chassis for show and tell purposes!! :lol: Tried to keep at the latest couple projects, but life got in the way a couple times today.. Maybe tomorrow I'll have something cool to show


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Prepare for picture bombardment!!!!!*

I've been a busy bee since Saturday. I can't explain the complete lack of sleep, but at 4:30 AM I was sitting at the bench. I gave up trying to fall asleep, and decided to get busy. I got the bench completely cleaned up and organized (finally) and went into attack mode on stuff that had been sitting on the back burner for way too long. I came across 10 NOS chassis and promptly went to putting them to use. And I finally found the Bad Dawg wedge truck I promised NTx last spring too!! LOL. so without further ado, here's the show and tell pics!!

First, a progress report on the long overdue Lindy wrecker that has sat in a dust covered cocoon for most of last year. I got the light bar set, and fabricated a tow sling out of brass and twill iron on patch material. So far, so good. I still need to figure out a plan of attack on the LED gumball machines for the light bar. There is a slight electrical problem using 2 flasher LEDs, and so far the only solution I've found is completely separate circuits...



























The sling swivels and pivots up at the bottom mount just like the real thing. The twill fabric is a bit more stiff that I would like, but the real deal aren't exactly flexible either....

Next up is an old AFX Trans Am I had snagged off the bay months ago. I had an idea that I finally got to try this week. The back bumper and taillight panel are a separate piece, and I made a quick silicone mold of it. I then cut off the tail light section and popped the bumper back in the mold. A quick shot of red hot melt glue, and a quick pop in of a red LED made for some fast simple tail lights. I used to have an '81 Trans Am turbo in nightwatch blue, so the crap white paint had to go. 




































I am still experimenting with AFX style snap on bodies, using copper tape to transfer the juice from chassis to body. No success yet, but I'm not giving up yet...
More to come!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*More, more, more!!!*

Win 43 (Jerry) sold me a bunch of MEV bodies over the past few months, and with that fresh stock of chassis, I dug them out... Pics say 1000 words, so I'll let them do the talking.





































The ice cream truck is in the process of getting lit up. I had to give up on the idea of a musical greeting card chip for a little musical entertainment, as as small as they are, they don't fit in the body. Liver and Onions, anyone?? 

Continuing with the AFX type bodies, I got a Challenger body done up. I had to cheat on this one, using a T jet chassis for power...



























I'm not impressed with my work on this car. The head and tail lights aren't as bright as I would like. The warm white LEDs I used for the head lights are too yellow for the model car. I also somehow messed up the AW paint on the driver's door. Guess the kids can tear this one up...LOL!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yes, still more!!!*

As mentioned earlier, I promised a wedge truck to Rich (NTx) last spring when I put out all them LED sleds. I finally got to get'er done!!!


















I decided to try the circuit board approach on this one. 3 resistors, a full wave bridge rectifier, and a capacitor all fit nicely in the cavity under the cab. 









Got it all together quite easily once the board and flasher were installed.

[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/?action=view&current=100_3024.flv]







[/ame]
There is something about that corner on that track that Xtraction shoes just don't like!!! If I swapped out the pickup shoes with T jet shoes, it would cruise through no problem!! LOL!!!

PS I had a small issue with this body when I went to put the chassis in. The mounting tabs were a bit too long, and flexing the body to mount the chassis put a lil crack in the side. Sorry, Rich. Nothing is perfect in this world!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*yup... more!!!*

Joez made me a cool clamp for holding bodies for my milling vise on my drill press. I have yet to figure out a way to hold a body in it without the body slipping around.. (My faulty design, not his!!! LOL) To return the favor, I promised him a 59 chevy for his time. Well, it's almost done! I had an idea of using brass tube over the factory posts to bring power up from chassis to body, but the tube took up way too much room. I used the small brass tube and made my own posts instead...


















It's getting there joez!!! I just need to fine tune and test the LEDs so I know they won't crap on ya!! 


Tom Stumpf gave us Xmas exchangers a sweet 37 Ford kit this past christmas... I bought a handful more so this is one of them...


















I had other plans for this car, but the color didn't look right, and the decals crapped on me. Maybe the next 2 will come out better... Nope, I didn't light this one.. Maybe the next one...

Doba sent me a few sweet Monte Carlo bodies last winter, and I finally got a coat of paint on one!!! This has to be one of the sweetest bodies I ever painted. Duplicolor silver Lacquer, with Metalcast red over it, and 2 coats of future.. The other 2 are Bad dawg bodies. All 3 are scheduled to be lit soon...



















Last but certainly not least, I have a MMII 55 chevy in the works for a special slothead.. I think we can guess who... This is going to get lighted too, if I can figure out the tail lights....



















Whew, that's a lot!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Plenty of stuff going on there! Looking good Joe


----------



## WesJY

SWWWWWEEEEEETTTTT CARS!!! Love them all!!! :thumbsup:

Keep them coming!!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

ha Ha!

I thought it had been far too quiet around yer shop Joe. You have been a busy boy. They all look great!

My personal favs: 

The blue fiddy fie is sooooo sweet...nice paint job!

The goldvert '37 is now one of my favorite renditions (we've seen a few) of that paticular model. Very classy and understated.


----------



## XracerHO

SLTman, Awesome collection of cars & trucks - great work on all of them! :thumbsup: X 12 or more!! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*dang sir build alot....*

hEy sLoTcArMaN,

Light ups are Rocking man. Blinkity ramp truck is very Kewl. Then the Wagons, pickup, Firebird, 55, Monte, Tow Truck and on and on...WOW!

Gonna keep on, keep on, keep on building...Yeah! Nice shot of slot car building action here. I'm lovin' it!!

Bob...you have been a busy Beaver...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey ujoe!love that lindy wrecker!really great job on the tow system!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm still looking at the Tow Truck!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice sling you made there Joe...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow Joe, a whole smorgasbord of stuff going on here! That roll truck looks way cool...
I also like that tow truck. Cool stuff!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Got it today Joe!!! Thanks a miliamp!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope you enjoy it Rich!!! Sorry it took so flippin' long!!! :drunk:

Having dealt with enough Walmart drivers and their trailers at my last job, it was only natural I make a Wally truck out of an AW semi. Things got held up a bit with my computer down, but now that I'm back on line I was finally able to get all the decals made. I added LED head lights, tail lights, and fiber optic clearance lights. I need to buy some better fiber optic before I attempt another one of these. Even after flaring out the ends of the fiber, they still don't transmit enough light. The yellow trailer lights don't even show up, and the tractor top lights only appear lit when looking at them directly. Still, for my first AW custom semi, I'm happy with the results!!!














































Power for the trailer LEDs is transferred through the "air lines" at the front of the trailer. Sadly, as flexible as the wire is, it proved a bit too stiff for tight turns. I think I'll need to go with straight hoses from now on... Also, to keep the tractor and trailer as a unit, I drilled a small hole in the trailer pin, and screwed the two together. This keeps the wires from accidentally getting yanked out, and makes the trailer a bit more stable. Operation was smooth like this, the wires are what killed the maneuverability. Trial and error is my specialty!!! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> I like this big Rig Sltman, lookin good :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... That's a lot of decal work, side and rear!!! RM


----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - awesome work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Very realistic!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

I can imagine the amount of effort put into this build! One of the best trucks I have seen! I am impressed!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Hey nice work slotruckman...*

U-Joe,

Yeah all the time and effort you put into this Wal Mart truck paid off as it is Grrrrrrrrrrrreat!

My mind would have been frazled half way through this kinda detailed BIG RIG build. :freak: Nice job man!!

Bob...53 even...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! that wal mart semi truck is tooo COOL!!! I like it alot!!! awesome job on that! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Rig & Fantastic lighting work!! You are the LED Wizard. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice rig Joe!

UHHHHHHH...????? No twilight shot?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. twilight might be somewhat possible..working on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*By request... twilight semi shots!! LOL*

Here ya go Bill.. I'm not quite ready for Hamburg, DE but I'm improving!!!














































I need to revamp my light pipe methods. The yellow trailer lights barely show up. Apparently there's some light leakage from the red back there too. Every one gets a little better. I do need to find a better sealant for the LED backs. There's way too much light leakage there. I'm not giving up, not by a long shot!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Before Christmas, me and the TM picked up some RPM transformers cars. I keep forgetting to snap a few quick pics, but I finally remembered tonight!!..



















Assorted chassis.. whatever fit the best. I believe I had to modify the wheelbase on a few to get them to work right.. 

Also, finally on the front burner are these...



























Liver and Onions, anyone??? This is drilled for lights, but I need to work out a few details before I start...



























Jerry sent me this Divco dairy delivery a ways back. It's gonna get the LED treatment too!!! It's a tight fit on a T jet.. got my fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great twighlight pix....very convincing!

Thanx for indulging me Joe.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I agree with Bill, I like the twilight pics!!! I like yellow truck, jus gotta pass on the liver and onions, (the food), yuk!!!  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Aw!!! You don't like liver and onions either?? LOL!! This is Stump City we're talking about!! There ain't nothing appetizing about Stump City!! (New City Motto!!) :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nano technology??? Well...almost!!!*

Since I got the supplies in yesterday, I figured there's no time like the present to dig into my new supply of circuit board material and diodes! Little by little, the pieces parts that make a lighting circuit tick are getting smaller. Pictures speak louder than words, so here we go!!!









I started with a blank canvas. A 3" X 5" raw proto board. I scored off the approximate sizes I needed for the boards. Then I put the components on and checked to see if my rough 3:1 draft was even close to what I was looking for...









Then I went to work etching the excess off. I wanted to use a milling bit on the drill press, but it was taking off more than I wanted. I ended up using an exacto #2 to cut the copper away from the undesired areas. Then came the undaunting task of soldering parts that are 1/8th the size of my iron's tip. There's a trick to getting them just right!! I just wish I knew what it is!! :lol: 


















I was pleasantly surprized by the results!!! I didn't expect it all to work right the first time!!!


















The fit is great, and it works!! It really works!!! 

http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/CLM1/CLM2/

I still need to work out a few lil details, but it's a big step from the big resistors I have been messing with!!!


----------



## rbrunne1

Wow Joe - you're an LED wizzard :woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Joe you are Dr. Franken-frikkin-stein I swear! - lol Great Stuff!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*In Joe we trust...with Liberty and LEDs forever!!*

U-Joe is wiring the t-jets of the world with Neat-O LEDs...Kool man!

Bob...man even his money is old (1957) lol...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the kind words guys!! That penny is my lucky lottery ticket scratcher, Bob. The TM is vintage 1957 also!! :tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69

great stuff again!can't think how you can put those little circuits together with out blowing a circuit yourself!tiny tiny...yer a far more patient man than i!great job on the wally truck too!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Quite a ways back I made a failed attempt at lighting one of the tightest of bodies ( for lighting purposes anyway ) and it sat on the desk looking rather sad for all these months. I decided to try something different to light it up. Thanks to track goop, this little project has a new life!! First, I had to give it a squirt or two of paint. Since it was a doomed project from the beginning, I decided to be a bit adventurous. I had ordered some flame masks last fall and never tried them.. It would have to be one of the hardest bodies to flame too..




























OK. Someone is bound to ask, so here's the skinny... The body is a Bad Dawg AKA traxxs Willys pickup. The paint is Duplicolor silver T-191 Ultra silver. Over that is a coat of Metalcast Yellow. Then I masked off the flames and shot Metalcast green. That gets us to the next problem. How to light it, especially the back? This is where the goop comes in handy. Goop is not conductive, and therefore makes a great insulator. The taillights started off looking like this:










By gooping the back, and then folding the Anode on one LED, and the Cathode of the other, I was able to make a pair of very small tail lights. The goop prevents the shorts from occurring. Once installed, they look like this:




























I still need to touch up the back around the LEDs, as I fudged them the first time around.. The problem is getting paint to stick to goop.. It really don't like it around here! LOL!! More to come!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

OK you trailer truckers!!! My order came in today, so show and tell continues! I took a chance on some HO train type items and am very much pleased with the results. The catch as far as HO is concerned, slot cars vary wildly from 1/64th to 1/76 or so.. But the trucks are so close to HO 1/87 it isn't funny. Me being an old trucker myself only makes these that much more appealing. I haven't done much with these, other than a few laps with each to note handling and do-ability. One thing is for sure. I need 13'-6" clearance for my underpasses! LOL









AW semi (airfoil removed and hole filled) on a bare make your own truck frame. This was just for testing purposes, but looked so cool I had to snap off a pic! I bought the frame to make a jig for a brass chassis one of these days type of project.. but since it's here, well...









The cabover sitting on a step deck trailer...








Bull wagon trailer.. I thought these were cool! I had to get one!!








Moving van trailer. I never "bed bugged" but what the heck!!








Finally, Optimus gets a new hat. These air foils are cheap, and easy. It's a little big for a short bunk, but all they had. For the price, I'm happy!

OK. here's the good and the bad about them... 

Bad: The pin is not a great fit for the AW semi. Way too big for an AFX semi. The hard tires tend to ride the rails a bit, and make a bit of noise (similar to a US1 truck). I will be looking into a way to pin the back of these. 

Good: They look flippin' cool. Pins can be modified as can 5th wheel holes. It was an easy modification, but a permanent one. The tops lift off both the bull wagon and the moving van for easy painting and lighting (I'm sick, I know!) They are basically one of a kind, so you'll be the first on your block to have one!!!


----------



## bobhch

U-Joe,

Nice flame job on that Willys Pickup! Love the colors you choose. So much so I stopped at Napa last Friday and picked me up a can of Blue Metalcast. That 55 Chevy mm t-jet car you did got me hooked on that smooth blue look you pulled off. Can't wait to try some in my airbrush pretty soon as it is warming up....knock on wood.

All those Semi Trucks showing up at your house...bet you went bonkers on the excitement level. [email protected]@K at all that fun stuff!!!!! oooooOOOOH & look at all that work you have to do now. 

Bob...I know you will get-er done...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Dang - you are having alot of FUN!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes that green on that Willys!!! Man you got a lot of simultaneous projects going on, talk about multi-tasking!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

And this is why nothing ever seems to get done! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

That's awesome trickeration Joe!.... build yer own tail lamp bucket from the existing housing. I'd be nifty skippen'!

"I am so smart...S.....M......R.....T !" (homer j)


----------



## tjd241

*Never gets old....*










:lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> :lol:


Uh, I was afraid to ask!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*half done is beter than undone...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> And this is why nothing ever seems to get done! :lol:


lol...yeah right...lol

Bob...what's a Snausage anyways...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope!! Not Snausages!!! Those are over sized cheese doodles left over from the "The first thing you will need to do" track thread!! 

Well, it took me way too long to figure out a way to do it, but I done did it! Doing a 55 Chevy's tail lights and have them look even remotely realistic has been a thorn in my side for well over a year! This car contains the newest circuit board, and features removed trim, and a sweet candy blue paint job. 









Zilla commented on the paint, and I have to agree, the Metalcast stuff sure comes out pretty!!





































I really miss having a scenic'd layout to highlight my cars... This car will be heading to Mr. 55 himself. For all you do, Tom S., This 55's for you!!! :thumbsup: One more day of testing to make sure the LEDs aren't gonna take a dump and it'll be on it's way!!


----------



## Bill Hall

SSSSSSSSHIVER!

Thats cool!


----------



## WesJY

SO FRICKIN COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool stuff dude!!! That 55 is a stunner in more ways than one!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is awesome!


----------



## 706hemi

yep, that looks sweet!!! great work,


----------



## tjd241

*joeLED...*

Now you've outdone yourself... in more ways than 1... fine build... fine new owner you selected. Top shelf on both counts. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

btw: Glad you like the color.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! The color was by request... I hope I remembered right!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool engineering work!!! Tailights look good, worth the wait. Somebody's gonna be happy...RM


----------



## bobhch

*55 bottles of beer on the wall, 55 bottles of beer, take one down pass it around....*

Those are some mean looking tailights.........  !!!

Bob....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Awesome!!!!
CJ


----------



## partspig

That's spiffy Joe!! really spiffy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

Spiffy? Haven't heard that word in QUITE a while, so it must mean very, very good.

Geez Joe, these are looking realistic enough that I am expecting to see little bulbs in sockets. Nice car, nice color!


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, you are the Wizard of LED's!! The 55 is Awesome and really like the paint on the Flamed Willy's PU!! Great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the Bull Wagon too! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The really big truck.....*

I like trucks, especially big trucks!! But I really, really like really big trucks. Having driven semis for years, and literally lived in a truck for more than a few of them, I know what it's like to be crammed in a small bunk for months at a time. One of my fondest memories from the road was the week and a half my truck was tied up in the shop, and I got to drive a real monster of a truck. I believe the bunk on this monstrosity was in the 10-11 foot long range. While it made for a challenge in the maneuverability department, it sure was nice having space to do stuff! 

So needless to say, if you were paying attention to the stuff on the last page, I decided to mess around with something out of the norm for me. I have my doubts it will work, but I've been thinking about this for over a year so I have to try. If I fail miserably, so be it. Maybe I'll learn a few things from it. If it works, that's just icing on the cake. 

I have been messing with brass for the past few weeks. All this talk recently about brass chassis made me wonder if I could pull it off. Mind you, the pics of the truck are it in it's rawest form. For the most part at this stage, parts are tacked together, and what isn't tacked is poster puttied in place. I will most likely take the frame apart again and re-solder it, and instead of simply butting the joints together, I'll groove the frame and have the cross members go through it. I know... You're a visual bunch!!!! Here's the pics...Remember, it's a mock up at this point!!!
































































Kinda rough, I know. This was my first trial and error using goop too. I will most likely redo the bunk as it came out just crooked enough that I had to mess with it (that's the reason for the goop on the front). Bondo probably would have been faster, but goop I have, bondo I don't. If I can pull this off, I have a couple large cars (Peterbuilt and Kenworth) to mess with next. Oh, and yes, the cab on this will tilt! Boxes under the bunk will fill in the rest of the gaping hole too.


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, Great work on the brass frame!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep on truckin. Hey, you always learn more when you try! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> I


I like the engineering Sltman!!! That's gonna need one long drive shaft!!! Here's a thought, Since you got those big fuel tanks, you might could slide a T-Jet chassis in backwards, let the front wheels do the pulling with a little weight added to the cab. Swap the magnets around and run front and rear guide pins to keep her in rail contact, just conceal the rear of the chassis as a tool chest or remember those wheel brushes UPS used to detour water on the trailers. A track brush maybe??? Not sure about making turns with the trailer, may need to call the Highway Dept.  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys for the encouragement!! This is totally new to me, so this will be an on and off again project. I had tossed around the backwards T jet or slimmy concept before, but in order for the other trucks I have planned to work the brass is the sanest way to go. They get rather narrow in spots, and while the OEM plastic frame is sort of do-able, the motor fitment kills the idea. I'm no good at major monkey motion gear trains which I had initially planned for this. The original game plan was to have double gear reduction with the motor up in the sleeper, but fitting the bigger gear inside the frame proved too difficult. Hopefully, the gear reduction at the crown gear will be enough. If it goes through the wall at the first turn, it'll be back to the drawing board. :freak: It could be worse, as it could have no roof and have propeller propulsion!! :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

That's some serious engineering going on there!!! Good stuff dude!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> If it goes through the wall at the first turn, it'll be back to the drawing board.


What!!! You gonna let Honda take the first lap???  RM


----------



## 706hemi

hey slotcarman, thats some big truck man! looks like some monster race rig, i might have some john force racing castrol truck decals that may just fit this bad boy if you want them, looking foward to the finished deal, take it easy, tony


----------



## Bill Hall

Huge-mongous! Will that navigate a nine inch radius?

Nice to see you burning your fingers Joe.

Instead of eight miles of jack shaft, how about you go vertical out of the rear unit and drop the pinion through the deck? In lieu of the can motor, you could even hide a whole t-jet up in there and extend the pinion shaft a skoshe to make ends meat.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is what happens when I don't look far enough ahead into a project! This is most definitely a "running with scissors" exercise!! Not much in the line of forethought went into it. I will give it a lot more thought next time, this being a guinea pig for testing purposes. I like the idea of the top drop pinion, and with the space allocated I could run the can motor from up in the bunk mounted vertical. I ordered the correct size brass today so I can start frame number 2 and if things look positive scrap frame #1. Obviously, I need to do a bit more mental figuring before I start hacking and grinding!. As far as will it navigate a 9" curve??? Well, prolly not!, but all I have on the table are 12's and 15"ers. If I'm lucky enough for a next table, I might go even bigger on the curves, and routing my own has not been totally dismissed yet. That will depend on if, when, and where... oh, and how! In the meantime, I'll play around with this, and see if I can come up with a proper gear drive line. I do have 1/16th rod, and a bunch of different size tube. Maybe make my own brass gear plate? I'm too sloppy to get gear mesh right on the money, so this might be tricky!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

Looks like you are busy as normal U-Joe. I like the large Sleeper idea because, if you gotta be on the road you might as well be able to Party like a Rock Star in comfort. :hat:

After talking to CJ last week about gas consumption on these big rigs I predict this would get about 2 to 2 1/2 miles to the gallon? In 1/1 scale?

Bob...filler up please...zilla


----------



## partspig

Hey Joe, I got another idea for you! How about if you use a t-jet or johnny chassis with the back half cut off. Glue the back half of the chassis you cut off where the rear drive axle should be. Put a pulley on the arm shaft and the pinion shaft and use a rubber band to transfer the power. Cool! A whisper jet powered semi! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

partspig said:


> Hey Joe, I got another idea for you! How about if you use a t-jet or johnny chassis with the back half cut off. Glue the back half of the chassis you cut off where the rear drive axle should be. Put a pulley on the arm shaft and the pinion shaft and use a rubber band to transfer the power. Cool! A whisper jet powered semi! :thumbsup:


Funny you should mention that. I just happened to be looking at just that sort of stuff today!!! There's a guy in the UK that works with brass repowering N scale trains, and he has an assortment of brass pulleys and belts that would be perfect for that sort of thing. He ships to the US, and the prices for what they are are decent too! He also has an assortment of motors, including a nice small 12 volt that I'm interested in. He even has brass sleeves to step small .8 mm motor shafts up to 1.0mm and 1.5 mm. 

Now, to put things in perspective, I did a little measuring on this truck, vs. an optimus prime semi with the same trailer CJ is pulling with his O.P., and an AW semi. Here's the stats... (lengthwise, that is!)

AW Semi 2 3/4".... AW trailer 4 1/4.... total length hooked together 5 3/4
Optimus 3 3/16... Norscot tri axle trailer 7 1/4... total length hooked 9 3/4
Brass 4 7/8.... Moving van trailer 6 5/8... total length hooked 10 3/8
I will say this much Bill. The brass chassis is about 3/8" shorter over all length than the city bus, and that runs great on my present track. The wheel base of the city bus is about 3 1/4", and the steer axle to front drive on the brass is about 3 5/8". If the bus can do it, the brass should make it too. I am trying to avoid pinning the back of the brass, so I'll find out if I ever get it moving!! :lol: I have the back of Optimus' drop deck pinned. It navigates my 12" curve's outside lanes no problem. It handles the inside lane of my 15" curves no sweat. As I said, this is an odd ball, and I don't know if it'll even move on it's own power. Consider it a brass adventure!! If and when I have a real table again, if I go L&J I'll be making adapters to Tomy so I can use some of those nice sweeping 18" curves. There will be some tight running in places, but this truck just like a real one won't have any business running on those areas. I have a few junction turn offs so a nice tricky back road can be used by the cars, and let the trucks run the big road and the main drag. Am I wasting my time with this?? I dunno, but it's sure fun trying!! :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

Your time is worth nothing, the fun is priceless!! Looking forward to your progress. Now you have me thinking trucks!!!!


----------



## Dslot

slotcarman12078 said:


> There's a guy in the UK that works with brass repowering N scale trains, and he has an assortment of brass pulleys and belts that would be perfect for that sort of thing. He ships to the US, and the prices for what they are are decent too! He also has an assortment of motors, including a nice small 12 volt that I'm interested in. He even has brass sleeves to step small .8 mm motor shafts up to 1.0mm and 1.5 mm.


Hey, U-Joe,
Have you got a URL for this guy?
-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes sir I do!! Here's his home page. He has a bunch of stuff for re-powering N scale trains. If this little motor works out, it'll be a cool little power plant for stuff you would never think of getting a motor in! At 10mm dia and 12mm long, and rated for 12 volts it just might make for some cool little cars! And, the gear sets (worm gears) and belts and pulleys might make whisper jet chassis a breeze. The only issue with them is the bore hole on the pulleys and gears are in mm's and probably a bit small for a T jet armature/ pinion shaft.


http://www.nigellawton009.com/VeeTipper.html


----------



## Dslot

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes sir I do!! Here's his home page. ...
> http://www.nigellawton009.com/VeeTipper.html


Wow! Thanks U-Joe. Amazing site. Tiny coreless motors half an inch long and even smaller for $12. Sidewinder AFXs, anyone? Convertibles with full-depth cockpits?

But do they have enough power for an HO slotcar (or truck)? Can they take sustained running at high revs? Will the 1mm shafts hold up to racing?

Can't wait to see what you think of the first one.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll let you guys know when it arrives. You read my mind D!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got a response from the guy in the UK about the 12V motor today. I'm not sure how this will relate to other motors out there, and he recommended another motor on his site for slots, which he says might fare better. The issue with that one is it's a 6 volt motor, and he suggests using a resistor for 12 volt use. Here's the one he suggests...
http://www.nigellawton009.com/MidiMotors.html
Here are the only spec's he has for the 12V.










That's a lot of RPMS!!! Dang!! I am guesstimating it's a good thing I got the worm gear and the pulleys for a double reduction!! Delivery should be about the middle of this coming week. This lil project will keep the R&D Department busy for a long time!! :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, so far the lil motor was a bomb. At least for what I was shooting for it was. The pulleys and belt couldn't handle the friction of all the gears and getting it all set up perfect is beyond my capabilities. I ended up using a can motor and some T jet gears to get it all connected. The crown and worm gear did get used with decent success. I am having a bit of a problem with keeping the wheels on the axles without splines, so I need to grab some me some loctite. The brass semi is on hold for now, as I have other back burner projects to mess with. 

I neglected to post up my new acquisitions and I'm sorry to those who might have felt bad about my stupidity!! So, without further ado, here they are!!!




































A ways back nuther Dave sent me a sweet yellow alfa that had the misfortune of being run by someone shorter than me. She suffered some serious damage, and was nearly decapitated. ND asked for it back for a restoration, and all I can say is it's flawless!!! She sits on the top shelf now, and I told the kids unless they want to go through life without their hands... well, you know!! Thanks again Dave!! 

I won and or bought these Zilla originals recently... 




































I also got a wicked cool TYCO powered hot rod that I forgot yet again to take pics of!! Doh! Bob's pics are usually better than mine so check it out on the win win thread. Wicked nice BZ!!! 

More to come. stand by!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Flipper in the works again!!*

I started messing around with this old project again. 





































I can't just do a simple flip nose.... Nooooo!!! I have to commit to a lighted flip nose!!! :freak: So far updates include:
1. The bump on the trunk for the plate is gone.
2. Push bumper gone.
3. Engine scarfed from a HW 56 ford panel.
4. Hood cut to accommodate said engine.
5. Chassis set up with XT pullback wheels.
6. Head and tail light holes semi drilled.

Still a ton of work to do on her. The engine will sit a little lower once I have the circuit board in place. I still need to come up with headers for it. I am in search of either someone who can etch my circuit boards, or a kit to do them myself. Cutting the boards is tedious and time consuming, and not very pretty looking. I have a ton of stuff backed up, mostly waiting for boards and nothing much ever seems to get finished. The last batch of boards I made stink.

I hope I can have at least one finished project for show and tell done one of these days!!!


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!!!!!! I have one flip nose charger project i havent got to it yet!! maybe in 5 years LOL!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Nice flip nose Willy's project!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can wait for you to finish, understand so many projects & too few hours to work on them. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I like what I'm seeing!!! I'll let you and CJ do all the ground/leg work, then I'll show it to the boys...RM
P.S. Send Joez camera back to him please, where is he anyways???


----------



## bobhch

Flippy-ity-dipp-itty-do-dah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

U-Joe this is gonna be one sweet Willys. It is great to see these before pics as you move along. Slow or Fast we will all be here as you go.

Bob...This is flipping Cool...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Spy shots!!!!*

Someone snuck into the CLM prototype garage and managed to get a couple shots of a work in progress!!!! Luckily, they only managed to shoot a couple photos before they were scared off by the alarm system. Rather than having some cheesy artist's renditions of the prototype show up from some disreputable source, here are the shots taken by the perpetrator with the camera he dropped as he made his getaway....



















Security has been beefed up since the break in, so don't even think of it!!! Louie and Vito know how to take care of these things!!! :dude::beatdeadhorse:  :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

That's some slick detail work there!!!


----------



## raypunzel

*Now thats worth looking at!*

I am digging that phone co. work van....ALOT! I have appreciated all the work thats been shown here over the past years, but when ideas like this put into play I enjoy them all the more. The more obscure the better! 
Like 1:1 cars, mustangs, vettes, 57 chevys , camaros and willys are nice but theyyve been done almost to death. Gimme an obscure car done up with a new twist and I am in awe.
RAy


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Ray!! My focus for slots is geared more towards their original intent, basically moving scenery for HO trains...or my trains are scenery for my slots. However you want to look at it. :lol: The more mundane, regular everyday stuff you would see on the street is where I try to concentrate my efforts. I'm not, nor ever really have been a racer. While this one isn't for me, I will most definitely be making another one soon. I have plenty of ideas brewing, and I have only just begun!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> That's some slick detail work there!!!


What kiwi said.....love it!! BZ


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> What kiwi said.....love it!! BZ


Yeah I agree with BZ and Kiwi!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Almost finished!!!!*

It's been a while since I posted up something done, but I managed to just about finish something today. When I was doing the touch up painting my right hand couldn't hold much of anything, so if the details are sloppy in macro, that's why!  

I started with a Bad Dawg Willys Pickup body shot with silver Duplicolor lacquer. I over coated with yellow Metalcast paint, flame masked it and shot it with a couple coats of Metalcast green.
Then I modified the chassis to transfer the power to the posts for the LEDs. This time I used .010 brass sheet for the chassis end of the mounts. The wires were soldered to the brass sheets, and then they were CA'd on to the chassis. This makes it really easy to line up the body when assembling. The circuit board is soldered directly to the front post, which is JB Welded to the body, as is the rear post. Positive flow up front, negative in the rear. Power goes through a small full wave bridge rectifier, and then into SMD resistors an on to the LEDs. 

Something happened to the paint on the tonneau cover, so that will have to be fixed when it all dries. I used enamel over enamel, but I may have put a coat of Future on. It's been a while since this car was on the burner, so I can't recall. :tongue: 

This circuit board is one of the 5 I made a couple weeks ago, and is a bit over sized so it didn't fit inside the frame rails as I envisioned. However, I hand etched a new double sided board today that should fit completely inside the front rails of the chassis, and have room for a larger capacity disc capacitor and 3 resistors so the stuff with blinkie LEDs can be powered from one board. (Etching the board is what really tore my hands up!!!) 

So without further ado, here's my latest nearly completed car...



























I'm in the process of bidding on some wide whitewall hot rod tires, hop I win!!


----------



## Super Coupe

That looks GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRReat.


----------



## XracerHO

Just Fantastic, Joe!! Really like your Willy's PU - Great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Bell van looks cool too!! Going to miss you at the Richfield show. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like that Willys, you got some cool colors squirted on there!!! The lights just add to it!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

You picked the right colors for this bad boy! Wiith a Flame job & lights...Woaaaaaaaaah baby!

This is a looker man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Willy Kool Man...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work. Like it! I'm working on one of those bodies as well!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Way to go Joe - verrrry nice!

Maybe one day slots will come fitted with LED lights and look as cool as that.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

Just WOW!


----------



## WesJY

Joe - just amazing!!!! i like it all! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## jack0fall

"Something happened to the paint on the tonneau cover, so that will have to be fixed when it all dries."

Aw, and I thought you were doing that for 'real effect'. That is exactly how my tonneau looks when I park it under the ornamental apple tree and the robins come a callin... :thumbsup:

Great looking Willie.

p.s. love the leds...

Jeff


----------



## kcl

VERY COOL :woohoo:


kcl


----------



## slotcarman12078

*This post is giving me the willys!!!!*

I've been feeling a little better lately, and actually made a little progress this week! Here's a few things for show and tell...

I was looking at the green Willys pick up and wasn't too thrilled about the amount of chassis showing, so I made a little addition to her. I took some aluminum tube I had sitting around and bent up a pair of side pipes. Then I grabbed some polishing compound and the dremel and buffed them up to a decent shine.


















This pic shows the circuit board too, so you can get an idea of what I've been doing to light these. The next board I made is even smaller and fits inside the frame rails!




























The Willys flipper is coming along too!! I am experimenting with Parma acrylic paints now (finally getting some airbrush use!) so it looks a little dull. I haven't sprayed the clear on it yet. 


















Partspig Willys in lime green!! Great color choice Dennis!! For his first time casting, he did really good!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*More experimentation with Parma paint...*

Not everyone cares for AW's Avanti. Personally, I think they gerfed up the front end a bit by deleting the valance panel. One of my first model kits was an Avanti, so the body style sort of has a nostalgic meaning for me. I thought it was kind of cool being the only car I knew of at the time that didn't have a grill. Because of these reasons, I had to get one for the collection, but split pea soup green wasn't going to cut it. 

CAUTION!!!!!!!!!

*If Avantis turn your stomach, feel free to skip by this post's first couple of pics. I don't want to be responsible for your bellyache!!*





I was really stumped at first by the black pearl acrylic. In the bottle the gold pearl was exceptionally prominent, to the point of excessive. When I sprayed it on the car, it looked more like black primer than anything!!










Where did the pearl go??? Dang!! A couple of dunks in future and the pearl showed up nicely!! This will get lighted,and the holes are already drilled for it. 










Parma recommends spraying clear enamel over the paints when using with stuff other than lexan. The flipper will get that treatment just to see how it works. 

A ways back, Doba sent me a care package containing a sweet Laguna body, and an assortment of cool die cast wheels and tires. I finally got the color I wanted to shoot it with in my last paint order. I still have some work to do with it, like make the glass and detail it out the rest of the way. Down the road this will probably be lit up too.



















That's about it for now.... Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*He means me*

No worries Joe....

I sprinkled some Dramimine on my Cheerios and used Pepto Bismol instead of milk. :tongue: I think I'm gonna make it.

Nice paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I like this color package!!! Cool work with the airbrush Sltman!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Will it be Ok if I show this to the boys??? RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Pimpin' Laguna - hehehe . . . Coool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

By all means Randy!! Magenta pearl with translucent purple are the basic colors. I could give you the proper names, but I don't think you want to switch to airbrushing acrylics! 

Yes Doba, as we discussed, the richest man in town (besides the mayor and a fairly corrupt police chief) is Snugg E. Bear, the town pimp. He's got the newest car in town!!! I think I'll have to make a TV antenna for the trunk, and rig up some curb feelers!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

'sup with that green Wilbur peaken' out?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pics on the previous page Bill. That greenie is a partspig Willys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Those look great....nice color choice!


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff!! Like the black pearl paint! Partspig Willys looks great!


----------



## bobhch

Holly Smokes!.....Lots going on here & see that you are Airbrushing at will now. Love the faded Willys & that green PP special is looking good too!

Bob...light up you shinney Diamond...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

All the projects (Laguna, Avanti, Willy's) look Great from the fade to the lighting panel on the Willy's! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great work. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The adventures of Maggot Man and Zombie Boy!!!*

A while back Bob Zilla was in resin casting overdrive and was popping out bodies like crazy. I was the lucky recipient of a few of these little creations, but I was at first unsure of which path I should take with them. One idea after another fizzled as I pushed these back and forth from front burner to back. Finally the picture came together as I sculpted partial ideas from this concept and that. I believe the final result is an almost perfect reflection of the master, with a few points taken off for sloppiness on my part. I'm just too shaky in the hands to get the small details perfect. 


Once I had the drivers picked out and gruesomely sliced and diced, I had the idea of painting the bodies black and shooting glow in the dark nail polish over that. The polish is on the translucent side, so I was hoping to get the glow effect without changing the colors of the bodies. Sadly, the nail polish proved way too thick and clogged my brush on the first shot. So, in the true Zilla style, I decided rust was the way to go. I used Bob's dry brush method with cheapie Walmart craft dept. acrylics, mixing brown and black with a couple drops of Parma translucent purple and pink for a dash more color. All in all, a great textured effect!!! The wheels still show the glow in the dark idea attempt. They do glow in the dark, though short lived. I have tossed about throwing a green and orange LED in the respective noses of these cars, but nothing set in stone yet...



Thanks Bob for all the inspiration!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Nice bodies in those bodies...*

Joe,

Dude those look Groosomly Goulish man! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Love the shifters and how one hand is on the shift ball and the other muscular shirtless goul is holding onto the stick shifter shaft for some speed shifting obviously. That rust looks great and those drivers are perfect for those Indy cars.

I don't have any of these casted up right now but, did make 2 more molds for my second run that are still good to go. Just not right now as it is almost painting season in Nebraska again. :woohoo:

Bob...Glad you could use them...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Green zombie dude looks like he got tree'd at the light judging from his facial expression - lol!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, it's hard steering with a stump!!! :lol:


----------



## WesJY

LOL!! Joe - you need more blood and gores on them!! body parts etc..!!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

look at both their faces, they both say "AHHH COME ON ALREADY"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I'm not quite done with them yet, but I figured I'd pop the pics up now just in case I screw them up! :lol: I little zombie blood would be a good addition, and I'm thinking his missing hand should turn up somewhere. I just haven't decided where yet. I do have a couple ideas... Mounted on a piece of fiber optic so it can bounce around on the hood, or on Maggot Man's dashboard (a souvenir from the race. Zombie Boy should have never tried to grab his shifter when he was passing him). Not sure where they'll end up yet. I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*They called him Flipper, Flipper, Flipper...*

What a nightmare!!!! I hate doing things three times...four times is hell...the fifth time was the charm though!!! 

As seen recently, I took on the challenge of making a flip nose Willys, and me being the sadistic type, decided just a flipper wasn't enough. I had to commit to lighting it too. This little job had been staring me in the face, half finished for too long!!! 

It isn't perfect, but it's so close to done I can't smell the JB Weld anymore! The wiring was a royal pain in the butt, as was getting the hinge set up. Some minor adjustments are still needed to line up the hood the rest of the way. Some of the wires had to be soldered as many as 5 times, and in very tight spots too. It is a wonder I didn't melt anything!!! Without further ado....


This is what I started with today. I had to redo the back post as there wasn't enough JB holding it on, and when I went to unscrew it, it peeled off instead. 

















This time I wasn't fooling around. I tried a new method of mounting, and feeding power to the brass post. Thanks to honda27 and Park Lane Hobby for the brass screws, and the 2-56 tap!!!! What's nice about this set up now is you can back out the screw to take off the body, and the brass on the chassis is threaded too so the screw stays put. It makes assembly a snap!!









I used an alternate hinge making method. Rather than a single pivot tube, using 2 made it easier to solder on the board. It also lets me remove the hood to solder wires 5 times!! LOL









Yes, it flips!! And, yes it lights up!!! :thumbsup:



















A little more tweaking is needed to get the hood completely lined up, but I have to chill until the JB fully cures. It was a long ride!! Thanks for coming along!! :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

What? No third brake light? 










j/k Looking AWESOME DUDE! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's Awesome!!!


----------



## bobhch

*How many solders does it take to get to the center of a flipped slotcarmans Willys?*

once, twice, three times a lady...

fourth, fith times a Willys...

Bob...neat-0...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Better add a few more. The headlights just took a dump on me!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Better add a few more. The headlights just took a dump on me!!


Check the high/low beam switch. Probably in the floor on that model, if it had one??? Did they have em back then??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not sure!?!? I got the hood back off and trying again. Learning from my mistakes too. I found for some reason the LEDs were glowing a little through the hood directly over them, so hopefully I can correct that issue at the same time. I'm also trimming just a tad from the post so the hood can tilt a bit more. I put the LEDs in the opposite way ( Anode on the inside) to make soldering them a bit less of a hassle. The last time I soldered the headlights it took an hour of shaky hands gingerly poking a 700 degree soldering iron through the hole in the hood to get headlights wired in. Maybe I can trim that time to under 5 minutes???  I can only wish!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hey little cobras!!! Part 1.*

For your listening pleasure, I have supplied a link to listen to as you check out the next batch of pictures I've posted. 






Sometimes things work out great, and sometimes they don't. Here are 2 somewhat similar projects that are of basically the same body, but the paint took different routes, and sadly, as it looks now very different outcomes. Since I want to end this on a high note, I guess I'll start with the not so good.. It ain't over, by the way. The next coat of paint might make it all better.. I won't know 'til tomorrow.

Started with an AW/JL snake eyes...


















A coat of silver to stop that annoying LED glow through the fenders..









Then a couple coats of Metalcast green for the stripes. Everything is going along good to this point. 









This is where it stands now. The white pearl acrylic just doesn't give a good coverage over the green. Another coat or two might do it, but by then the paint will be too thick next to the stripes... Like I said, I don't know how this will turn out. I may have to start over on it..

Oh, and yes, my bench is that messy!!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hey little cobras!!! Part 2.*

Ok, now that the apparent dismal failure is out of my way, here is the bright side!!! 

This ones starts with a Dash unfinished T jet cobra kit. 


















This one got a coat of black for light deadening. Why black, you say??? Well...


















Because this one got a coat of Alclad!!! I wanted to experiment with a different base under the Metalcast blue I was squirting on next! 


















I wish they all could turn out this good!!


















I still got a long way to go on these cobras. They are both getting lit up, the chrome bits and seating details are still ahead. It's hard to do much when my fingers are crossed, so if you can cross yours for me!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thank God for acrylic!!!*

Well. it was becoming more and more apparent that the acrylic white pearl wasn't going to cut the mustard. Another coat went on way too thick, and there still wasn't very good coverage. Thankfully, the forgiving nature of acrylic paint saved my work, and a quick wash in the sink washed all my pearlescent troubles away! Way in the back of my paint stash, I found a can of white enamel, and held my breath as I gave it a couple light coats. Success!!! 


















Good save!!! A little white got under the mask, but it cleaned up ok. Tomorrow I'll start putting the chrome bits on, and then I can start making the boards for (at least) these two. I still can't get over the blue one! The pics don't do it justice!! :freak:












Just a teaser pic. for giggles I threw the chrome on...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks fantastic!


----------



## tjd241

Who was that masking man?


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome paint work!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Cobra, Cobra....Whooooohooooo :woohoo: !!!!!!!!



tjd241 said:


> Who was that masking man?


Now you are known as "Masking Man" Alah Other Joe. lol

Bob...our laptop computer ( & Ginger  ) are now back from Las Vegas...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool color package on the Cobra Sltman!!! Looking good with tape work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## SplitPoster

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Check the high/low beam switch. Probably in the floor on that model, if it had one??? Did they have em back then??? RM


High beams? I expected the car to have turn signals too. What's next, an animated driver? Auto-opening hood? Enjoying the paint and body work as well as the electronics! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

No news is good news? . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm still waiting for circuit boards to be designed. Just when I was about to give up hope, I got a PM from the guy who said he'd help me. He's been backed up at work, and had some bugs to work out on his boards too. Hopefully he will get back to me by the next deadline. If that tanks, it's back to hand etching. It doesn't help I'm in a major slump right now. As much stuff as I have piled up to do, I just can't find the motivation to do any of it. I did manage to get another transit bus cleaned out and about ready for the custom stretched out chassis. Stressing over $$$$ is causing some messed up sleep patterns, and I'm leery of touching anything that cuts, grinds or gets exceptionally hot when I'm lacking my 8 hours. Last night was a good example. Couldn't fall asleep until 2 AM, back up at 6:30 AM. Crashed on the love seat (ow, my neck) for 4 hours this eve. 


I did manage to get the battery out of the car today to give it a full charge. Then I can resume testing and see what the scoop is...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yep, life happens once in a while. You'll break your duck and get another homerun soon.


----------



## bobhch

SplitPoster said:


> High beams? I expected the car to have turn signals too. What's next, an animated driver? Auto-opening hood? Enjoying the paint and body work as well as the electronics! :thumbsup:


lol split don't forget the slot car alarm...Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.rrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bob...your door is a Jar...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, I'm a slacker!!!!! I had to go back 5 pages to find this!!! So glad to be gearing back up again, some for way over due projects, and some out of desperation. Having a checking account in single digit land has motivated me to the bench. First up, for those who have been following my little circuit board drama, I took a stab at making my own again, by hand, and only one at a time. Not so bad this way. I'm really psyched up that the kids only have one more week of vacation left too, which will make life way easier around here. So, seeings you guys are a visual bunch, I'll throw the pics here, and see where it goes!!









Top side. The rectifier and capacitor will provide a nice surface for the JB to hold the board to the body.









Bottom side. Nice and low profile, with a smaller capacitor, I can flip the board around for really low profile stuff. I might have to modify my wiring to do that though.









Testing, testing.... 1,2,3!!!









I'll be darned, it works!!!!! 

The biggest thing about these boards is getting the post hole drilled square to the board. crooked hole = crooked post!! I pulled the milling vise off the press to do these, just to make sure. Due to the fact that it's 2 sided now, there's plenty of room for everything, and vehicles without flashers can have a smaller capacitor too.

I'm not giving up on the concept of professionally made boards yet. I just need to find someone who can work with an exceptionally goofy program called Eagle. It not only draws out the board blueprint style, but also has all the coordinates for a computer aided machine to do the work. The etching, drilling, and silk screening all get done mechanically. Someday!!! 

Since I'm in cash raising mode, I grabbed one of my long standing conversion wannabes and broke out my favorite dremel! LOL




































This little guy, and his white brother have been taking up space in the display cabinet waiting for today!!! I'm still working on him; I need to straighten out the chassis a bit. (I soldered it a lil bit crooked) It's a new concept in chassis extension in the prototype stage for me. So far, it's done about 20 laps without the body, and is a bit light in the nose as is. This truck has an easy to get at interior, so maybe a driver will make an appearance. It's still waiting for posts and might get lighted too. They did a decent job with the details on this truck, but sadly, the light bar isn't clear like my old fire truck. Might just do the head lights/tail lights thing.


----------



## bobhch

*When you get board it is different from the rest of us...*

you are the slotcarman....Man. 

Rescue 205............Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Gotta love Emergency vehicles. With Lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Awesum chassis stretch too...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WOW! thats a awesome firetruck man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

The extendo-chassis is Mega Awesome, Joe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

that stretch is amazing. i love it.

for some reason, i've always resisted the idea of a divorced front axle to make a longer wheelbase vehicle... in my head, slot car wheels are all supposed to be attached to the chassis. hanging the fronts off the body violates some weird unwritten rule for me. that right there... that's just amazing. heck, i could do my Furthur bus that way... or a stretch limo...

ok, where's my old junk MT chassis at?

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Joe! Clever stuff.


----------



## XracerHO

Sltmn, Very clever chassis extension & lighting plus the yellow rims and tires match the Fire Truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

That's da bomb!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I think I would go crazy!!! Some cool engineering Sltman!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## joegri

hey joe ...i just figured out that this is yer shop(wow i,m bumb) the paint job on the willys is way cool! keep going man i like to watch.


----------



## scratch

Cool shop cool lights . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Just when things started getting good.....*

Mother nature turned the heat back up!!!! I am making progress, be it slowly. I am proceeding cautiously with the cobra, because it is so cool, and I haven't had an "OOOOOPS" yet with it. I'm trying to double and triple check everything because ripping stuff apart to do over is where most of the major blunders occur. While I'm at it, I'm trying to document some of the stages for my own benefit as well as others. 









Plenty of clearance under here. I might redesign the board after all. Saving space is a big thing to me, as the smaller I can get it all, the more room for the LEDs. 










Checking ride height. Not bad considering the wires are kinda over the chassis in spots. Once all the soldering is done, it might sit a tiny bit lower. 









Headlights mounted and tested. The chassis is running on 12 volts on the clamp by the way..










Man, the Metalcast blue over Alclad is sweeeeeeeeeet!!!









Just before I JB Welded the board and rear post in place. Fingers are really crossed now, because if something is messed up, the board is a total loss... That's all for today!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Check that keyboard Sltman, hit that key: pause/break Come back tommorrow...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

This was shot during my break!!! ROTF!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The keyboard is telling you something . . . lol


----------



## bobhch

Your Cobra looks Primo and lighted to boot. I gotta try some of that Metalcast paint. I picked up a can of blue a while back after you mentioned it.

Slotcarman I can't remember if this was mentioned before or not? An Electrician Service Van lighted up would be a cool project for you. Doh...like we all don't have enought projects on the board already. lol

Bob...your lights are so bright...gotta wear those shades...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BREAK TIME!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## joegri

slot cman i agree the blue does look nice ! do you spray the alcad with an airbrush or can and where can i get the alcad ?


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> slot cman i agree the blue does look nice ! do you spray the alcad with an airbrush or can and where can i get the alcad ?


Here is a link...check the HOME also

http://www.alclad2.com/buy.html

Bob...airbrush...zilla


----------



## slotto

very impressive. This gives me an idea for my short bus


----------



## slotcarman12078

UPDATE!!!!... It's alive!!!!! I got the details all painted up, head and tail lights functioning, chassis mounted and running, and my tip swapped on my iron for smelting the bits and pieces in place. By tomorrow, this lil puppy will be track worthy!!! :woohoo:


----------



## resinmonger

I can feel that Corbra shakin' all da way out here in Lala land!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

resinmonger said:


> I can feel that Corbra shakin' all da way out here in Lala land!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


They've said CA was going to fall off into the ocean someday, any reports from FL??? I think my keyboard moved a little  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Woooooo hooooo!!!!!*

I'm about ready to call this one DONE!!!!! Just a little more testing to loosen it up and make sure everything keeps working!!!! 




































Thanks to the incredible mold design that Dash did on this body, the wiring nestles nicely inside of it. The fenders inner design made me lots of room for hiding it all!!!




































I really wish Stump City was set up now!!! I'd love to have some pictures of this baby cruising Main Street!!!! More projects coming!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That bad boy looks great with those lights shining the way. "Just keep your eyes on my tail lights boys" :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

TOO COOL! i just got a few old HP7s with working lights, wish they looked anywhere near this good...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

ww!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Frickin AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Perspective, persistence and preserverence.

Wow Joe! .....we know this one fought you a bit. 

She's quite a sight!


----------



## SplitPoster

That is a prime hunk of slot car Joe, beautiful job! If there is a "concours" show at one of those sales shows up your way, that one needs to be entered! Big time showpiece!


----------



## kiwidave

Paint,wheels,lights, waaaaaaaaaaay cool slot car!!!!


----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - Very Cool :thumbsup:

Bob B.


----------



## Rolls

Joe - I couldn't imagine improving on the Dash Cobra, myself, but you take it to a whole 'nother level with that color combo and of course, the killer lights!


----------



## tjd241

Joe... fantastic... STRONG finish... And the new design is 2 pcs now and works??... WTG.... That's a *triple* Happy Hat score... :hat::hat::hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes ND!!!! The chassis removes pretty much like any other T jet...Actually easier!!! The brass squares on the chassis are CA'd on, and are threaded. Back the screws out about 1/2 way, and the body comes off like a regular T jet. Can't lose the screws that way!! Easy on / easy off!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

Cobra, Cobra.....Yeeeeea Haw! :woohoo: A woohoo and 5 Stars here!!

This is truely the King of Cobras in my book...Sweeeet!

Bob...you worked your little hiney off on this man...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic Lighted Cobra!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

SWEET COBRA


----------



## joegri

its,the paint man! that color makes me weak in the knees.there is alot of work in that car and it really shows yer skills. as for the light work you got that down to a science looks cool under power. thanx for the inspiration!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Land Ho!!!!!*

Well, I done finished anuther one!!!! Nice cool weather, and the kids leaving me alone today helped get one finished up and off the bench!! 














































It's about time this got buttoned up!!! Next in line is the rescue truck, but due to technical difficulties, I'm jumping on a white rescue truck instead of the yellow one I posted up here. Them details are nice, but when one falls off, good luck finding it!! 

Little by little I'm getting caught up. Maybe by 2012 I'll be able to start something new!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman,

Hey Dude don't plan on anything happening in 2012 as the calendar ends............Bzzzzzzzzzz Time out. lol

Man the white with blue stripes looks Super Fine too....Woah baby you got some lights, action, camera going on now!

Bob...Go Joe Go...zilla


----------



## tjd241

... wow joe.... unreal. Looks bitch'n times 10. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*wow!*

That is one incredible job!
And thank you for sharing it all with us!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! Bob, you're monitor is off!!! :lol: That's white with green stripes!!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks guys!!! Bob, you're monitor is off!!! :lol: That's white with green stripes!!!


No my monitor is on I just need new glasses....

Bb


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL.. it's metalcast green over a duplicolor silver. Next two cobras I do will be Dash versions, and going to do the Alclad again, but red and green for the color coats.. Man I got plans... I need to get cracking! Lots of projects to do!!


----------



## resinmonger

Awesome work, SCMann! You never fear power outages - light the house with a battery and one of your slot creations! Cool! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Rolls

You know I love your Cobras, scman! Another great one, there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Resin's comment got me thinking, though. I'm conjuring up a picture of a winter scene in a remote corner of your track. It has a pond or lake - frozen over. There are ice skaters and it's nighttime. Your LED fleet is parked on the banks around the frozen lake, lighting the entire deal for the skaters. Sweet (or maybe I just need to get some sleep!). :freak:


----------



## kiwidave

I'm waaaaay impressed!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

resinmonger said:


> Awesome work, SCMann! You never fear power outages - light the house with a battery and one of your slot creations! Cool! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


Cool work Sltman and good idea Russ!!! When we were on vacation, waking up in the night to go to the bathroom in unfamiliar terriority can be a problem. I used my cell phone to light the path and dodge the obstacals. Just keep that little Cobra in your jammie pocket or on the night stand, might not want to start the engine!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

UJoe,you da man!those cobras look unreal!looks like yer coming right along with your wiring issues aswell!way to push the ol learning curve!nice and neat everything tucked away good and proper!you'd think they came that way from the factory!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

anyone that can make these lil cars light up like that are very talanted! joe you got it man. the night shots look cool !


----------



## SplitPoster

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool work Sltman and good idea Russ!!! When we were on vacation, waking up in the night to go to the bathroom in unfamiliar terriority can be a problem. I used my cell phone to light the path and dodge the obstacals. Just keep that little Cobra in your jammie pocket or on the night stand, might not want to start the engine!!! RM


Randy, spare the Cobra, carry a nightlight with you and plug it in before you turn out the lights! I am bad about sitting on glasses and stuff when travelling - I would never want to risk one of uJoe's lit creations! Those Cobras are over the top!


----------



## yankee_3b

*Cobras*

You are the Man! The Cobra's are so cool!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!!! I'm gearing up for a few more once the bench is... ahem... cleared off a little.. :lol:



Rolls said:


> You know I love your Cobras, scman! Another great one, there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Resin's comment got me thinking, though. I'm conjuring up a picture of a winter scene in a remote corner of your track. It has a pond or lake - frozen over. There are ice skaters and it's nighttime. Your LED fleet is parked on the banks around the frozen lake, lighting the entire deal for the skaters. Sweet (or maybe I just need to get some sleep!). :freak:




Rolls, you have a great idea there!!! I'm going to definitely file that in the memory banks!!! My warped vision for my next big table (part of my bucket list) is either going to progress through the four seasons, with maybe a cruise through Frankie Valley :tongue: , or at least through my two favorite seasons. Fall and winter must be covered!! I'm planning on late October through New Years for the setting, so the car lit ice skating rink is an awesome idea!! I'm afraid the only way I'll see this plan to fruition is to hit the Mega Million or Powerball, and Lady Luck never seems to smile on me.


----------



## Rolls

Glad you like it. It just popped in my mind after reading resin's post and the image of your cars lighting a lake-full of wintry night skaters just made me smile. I shared it kinda half-jokingly, but I'll tell ya, the more I think about it the more it could be executed really, really well. See? Your off-the-charts skills at car lighting are positively inspirational!


----------



## Bill Hall

Let there be light...and then there was Joe!


----------



## WesJY

Man the car looks so real! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Nice A/C


----------



## 706hemi

hey joe, gotta go with wes, those night shots look like a 1:1! great work mate, take it easy, tony


----------



## scratch

Impressive to say the least:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thanks guys!!!!*

I'm starting to feel a little better this week. Last week was awful, and sad too because I had really started to get some momentum going and kinda ran into a wall. I got a lot of it back though, and I'm finally getting stuff done again!! Here's a project that was stalled for more months than I care to count, and I'm really happy I almost have it done!! Macro does show how cockeyed I am doing stripes and decals, but looking at it from even a short distance makes most of the boo boos go away! LOL









































































Nuther Dave's dad, and my brother in law both worked for Southern New England Telephone back in the day. Once I found out about this the idea hit me to make this van... I wish I could test this, but ND set up the chassis (same with the cobra) and his pins are too long for my track. As soon as I get it buttoned up and find the money for postage, they'll be on their way Dave.


----------



## WesJY

FREAKIN AWESOME!! JUST LOVE THE WAY YOU DONE IT. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Joe, you are the lightmeister! That is one way sweet van! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

(Now I got ELO's _Telephone Line _stuck in my liddo brain... :freak


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing light job and very cool concept!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work van Sltman, I like those decals!!! Reminds me of Ma Bell and our telephone service trucks of yesteryear...RM


----------



## tjd241

*That's just too cool Joe...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Nuther Dave's dad, and my brother in law both worked for Southern New England Telephone back in the day. Once I found out about this the idea hit me to make this van.


I'm floored... On both counts... Cobra and SNETster. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Funny too... My dad had to travel upstate at one point for training. Union agreement provided for transportation... SO, one afternoon my mom was looking out the front door and said good lord... what the heck is this???.... A Chevette in that EXACT wht/green color scheme rolled into the driveway. Emblem on it too. What a pile that thing was...lol. 

Thanks Joe... these will assume a place of high honor in my stable. You have a PM too btw. 

*... AND CLIP THE PINS AND RUN THE DAMN THINGS>>> That's half the fun. I can put new ones on easily. I ain't got nuthin but time. Can I get an AMEN from the board on this ????? *


----------



## Rolls

AMEN, brother!! What a great van. Cool and original concept, masterfully executed. 

A sweeping tip of the hat to ya', scman!!


----------



## kiwidave

Amen dude!!!!


----------



## resinmonger

Amen! Clipeth the pin and runnith van! :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## tjd241

*Do we need go on?*

Start clip'n and.... Let's roll. :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow awsome truck. 

BTW, Where did that van body come from??


----------



## joegri

jeez sltcardude i have a soft spot for vans i drive 1 everyday. but that one is way cool.yer lighting tecniques are superlitive! great photos too! is the van set up on a t chassis? i want 1 gotta get 1 great job man.


----------



## bobhch

*A rotary cell phone.....never happen....LOL*

Nuther...my Dad has a Mint1/1 scale 80 Chevette sitting in his garage with 60,000 some original miles on it. LOL He always took great care of his cars. To bad it isn't what Bill Halls Mom has.....Vette with no "Che"

slotcarman I think you gave us a blast from the past with this neato phone van....Sweet Dude!

Bob...I rememeber phones with cords...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I answered in chat, but I'll answer here too for those who are interested. Bad Dawg makes this body ( listed on his site as a 60's van) for AFX type snap mounts. This particular body I used was a mini lindy Chevy van ( what the new Bad Dawg bodies were cast from) that I made to fit a T jet. The mini lindys are getting hard to find, and when I was grabbing all I could find, they would pull close to 25.00 each for a MIB/NOS version. The version Bruce makes is really nice!! The glass is a bit more flexible than the 35 year old lindberg glass, which is almost always cracked or missing) and the resin is way more forgiving too. He put a ton of effort into what has to be the wildest mount I've ever seen for a snap on body. It's like a 2 stage mount, very secure,and right on the money wheelbase wise too!!! Because I light 99% of what I make, a T jet is the way I go. It's way easier to make posts out of tapped brass tube, and that's what transfers the power from chassis to body for the LEDs. I tossed around ideas for snap on bodies, but so far haven't found something reliable to make the circuit, and allow the body to come off easily. Maybe some day I'll find that magic formula...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ooooooooooooh!!! Nuthing like a nutherized chassis...or two!!!*

I got the track all cleaned up, rails sanded, vacuumed, very lightly WD-40 wiped down and wiped down a couple more times. Nice and shiny clean.  Then I did a little snipping on a couple pins..... I ran the phone co. van first, and it ran sweet!!! Not too fast, it'll tip a bit if you push it, but plops right back in the slot and off it'd go!! Then I put the cobra on the track... Holy crap!!! I don't know what the gearing is on the cobra chassis, but that sucker flies!!!!! It was a bit sluggish at first, but within 2 minutes it was flying around the track, smooth as a Swiss watch, and quick as all get out!!! Amazingly, even with a little WD on the track, both cars stuck like glue!! I don't know how he does it, but a nutherized chassis is a mechanical work of art! 

I'm not tickled with the sunshine white LED head lights on the van; they're just not bright enough to light up the track, so I'm planning on swapping them out for warm whites. These should be ready to send by the end of the week! 

Hitting the bench now for a little LED trickery, and a trip to one of my brother in laws is planned for this weekend. He just bought a single wide mobile home a few weeks ago, and when cleaning out the shed found a box of slot car track... You know what I'm hoping, but I think you know what I'm expecting to find too...


----------



## videojimmy

what are the red wires on the outer part of the body for?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those were a boo boo Jimmy. From what I've been told, some cars when they're being used in races where there are similar cars competing will have stripes painted on so spotters can distinguish theirs from the rest of the pack. The 1:1 car I used as my model had them, so I did the same. Sadly, I misjudged the thickness of the striping mask I used to make the stripes out of, and they do look wire-ish. I would have been better off masking the body, shooting a coat of clear on, and then removing the mask and hand painting the stripes on, using the lower uncleared stripes the mask left as guides. 




















This is the picture I used for my model. I just didn't realize the stripes would be as lumpy as they are. Close, but no cigar, as they say...


----------



## Rolls

Pit stripes! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Beautiful (well, breathtaking, actually) 1:1 Cobra, btw.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> I answered in chat, but I'll answer here too for those who are interested. Bad Dawg makes this body ( listed on his site as a 60's van) for AFX type snap mounts. This particular body I used was a mini lindy Chevy van ( what the new Bad Dawg bodies were cast from) that I made to fit a T jet. The mini lindys are getting hard to find, and when I was grabbing all I could find, they would pull close to 25.00 each for a MIB/NOS version. The version Bruce makes is really nice!! The glass is a bit more flexible than the 35 year old lindberg glass, which is almost always cracked or missing) and the resin is way more forgiving too. He put a ton of effort into what has to be the wildest mount I've ever seen for a snap on body. It's like a 2 stage mount, very secure,and right on the money wheelbase wise too!!! Because I light 99% of what I make, a T jet is the way I go. It's way easier to make posts out of tapped brass tube, and that's what transfers the power from chassis to body for the LEDs. I tossed around ideas for snap on bodies, but so far haven't found something reliable to make the circuit, and allow the body to come off easily. Maybe some day I'll find that magic formula...


thanks for the nice review. I am working on a T-jet version of the Van as we speak . Also wonder if you saw the translucent bodies I did on the green hornet/batmobiles and wondered if this concept would work with cars you light up .


----------



## Rolls

Yep, that was the first thing I thought of when I saw your translucents this morning... I scratched my chin and thought, "How could scman put just a touch of soft light under that so it'd give off an otherworldly electric glow?"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. glow in the dark bat mobiles??? It would be interesting... and in different colors too???? LOL

Just to show that I'm actually doing something, I felt a need to post up a progress report. I found out the hard way that the little details on the rescue truck are very fragile, when I lost both popsicle lights on the front fenders in one shot! I won't tell you how pissed I was about that!!! Due to that snafu, I decided to move the project to the white one I had. I'm not completely tickled with the way it's coming out, and I might have to redo it once more to get it to a level I'm satisfied with. Here's where it stands now...









I made the board, different from the cars mostly because I had to configure the post in a different place.









Same gizmos as the small ones, just laid out a bit different.









Tail lights are in and I'm not thrilled with their performance. Doing double lights with a single LED means the LED must be perfectly centered. This is darn near impossible when you're shooting hot melt glue in the body, and then quickly trying to put an LED the size of half a piece of rice into the hot melt glue before it cools...all while the body is squirming around on the bench!! LOL









Post JB Welded in place. I had to trim the post after the fact. I did find out it was a bit top heavy once I took it for a test drive.









All lit up and no where to go... This is the second pair of LEDs for the head lights. The first set I had were of the 2.0mm variety, and interfered with the front wheels. It all fit right when I started... I swear!!!









Tons of light leakage from the back of the head lights. I want to make sure they work right before I seal them up. So far I'm not thrilled with their looks. I do have 2.0 mm warm white LEDs coming, but they will have the same fit issues as the ones I took out. I really wish I could find the head light LEDs I need; small like a 1.6 mm, but shaped like a 3.0 mm (like a dome) maybe in a 2.0 mm diameter. I would like them in sunshine and warm white too. The ones in this rescue truck are pure white, which end up looking a but bluish. They have a glow similar to the new wave of headlights out now, which is sort of out of place on an early 70's truck. Anyhoo, that's what I've been up too. I have more projects underway, but nothing picture worthy yet. More Dash cobras in the works, and a special surprise project for a certain cave man too!!


----------



## resinmonger

Looking way gnarly, SCMan. I need some shade for the lightage!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

If she's a bit top heavy, try adding some weight inside the rocker panel - balance her out... :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do have to put a piece of the original base back on, that may help it some. The other unforeseen issue is it's a bit noisy, like a T jet mustang, only louder. The body is a big echo box! Now that I've put way smaller LEDs in the front, I might be able to sink it back down a hair. I can only go down so far in the back.


----------



## resinmonger

I found s guy to estimate the value of this truck when it's complete...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Better than this chick did!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I saw that the other night and cracked up!!!


----------



## joegri

hey scman nice rescue! i always enjoy yer builds.i always wonder howd he do that?i dont think i,ll try it just watch yours( i know my limit)


----------



## Lype Motorsport

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. glow in the dark bat mobiles??? It would be interesting... and in different colors too???? LOL
> 
> Just to show that I'm actually doing something, I felt a need to post up a progress report. I found out the hard way that the little details on the rescue truck are very fragile, when I lost both popsicle lights on the front fenders in one shot! I won't tell you how pissed I was about that!!! Due to that snafu, I decided to move the project to the white one I had. I'm not completely tickled with the way it's coming out, and I might have to redo it once more to get it to a level I'm satisfied with. Here's where it stands now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the board, different from the cars mostly because I had to configure the post in a different place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same gizmos as the small ones, just laid out a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tail lights are in and I'm not thrilled with their performance. Doing double lights with a single LED means the LED must be perfectly centered. This is darn near impossible when you're shooting hot melt glue in the body, and then quickly trying to put an LED the size of half a piece of rice into the hot melt glue before it cools...all while the body is squirming around on the bench!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post JB Welded in place. I had to trim the post after the fact. I did find out it was a bit top heavy once I took it for a test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All lit up and no where to go... This is the second pair of LEDs for the head lights. The first set I had were of the 2.0mm variety, and interfered with the front wheels. It all fit right when I started... I swear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of light leakage from the back of the head lights. I want to make sure they work right before I seal them up. So far I'm not thrilled with their looks. I do have 2.0 mm warm white LEDs coming, but they will have the same fit issues as the ones I took out. I really wish I could find the head light LEDs I need; small like a 1.6 mm, but shaped like a 3.0 mm (like a dome) maybe in a 2.0 mm diameter. I would like them in sunshine and warm white too. The ones in this rescue truck are pure white, which end up looking a but bluish. They have a glow similar to the new wave of headlights out now, which is sort of out of place on an early 70's truck. Anyhoo, that's what I've been up too. I have more projects underway, but nothing picture worthy yet. More Dash cobras in the works, and a special surprise project for a certain cave man too!!


 Hi Joe
The truck is lookin great! Love the way you can "light up" these little cars & trucks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like innards of the space shuttle under there. Why not add some space age sound deadening insulation material too?

Very cool Joe!


----------



## scratch

_Nice _lights treatment. What do you use to mask the light bleed?

Jas


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks, guys!!

Jas, so far, the best I've found is JB Weld. The biggest problem though is it's on the sloppy side when applying it. 

Larry, I hope you like how it looks. I'm a bit disappointed with the way it handles so far. I'm going to swap out the JL hypno gears with some brass to make it a little more controllable, and I might redo the back post cross member so I can sink the arse down a little more. It's one squirrelly SOB as it sits! LOL


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Joe
I knopw I'll love it! I have a "super secret" chassis setup for it to make it handle, too  BTW, I love the "HID" headlight look, ya know emergency vehicles need the brightest headlights available for those emergency runs! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## WesJY

Sweet looking rescue truck! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Joe
> I knopw I'll love it! I have a "super secret" chassis setup for it to make it handle, too  BTW, I love the "HID" headlight look, ya know emergency vehicles need the brightest headlights available for those emergency runs! :thumbsup:
> 
> Larry


They look bright Larry, but really don't light up the road ahead like I want. I'm contemplating one more attempt on them. The clear hot melt glue makes a real mess of things, you only really have one shot, and too much really diffuses the light getting emitted. If at first you don't succeed.... 


I have a ton of stuff on the bench now. 3 cobras, a ghia, a VW bus, and an old ? resin body plus a couple stragglers that have hung around for a long while. I did manage to get one done so far this weekend. The bench time is killing my back, and even alternating 2 hour shifts on and off leaves me hurting. The more I am at the bench, the faster the back pain comes back the next time. By the 3rd shift, my hands were getting shaky again too. Not good with a soldering iron and plastic bodies....














































Traxxs makes some cool bodies!!! This one went together sort of quick, but I had done one for NTx a ways back, so I knew what I was getting into before hand.


----------



## Rolls

Looks great, SCMan! Love the yellow light up top!


----------



## resinmonger

*Ramping up...*

...the voltage! That truck is siZZllin', Joe-man! Keep hittin' 'em over the fence! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Hey...............Got a Light?*

Joe,

Man the lights on the ramp truck are cool man...like Rolls said the yellow light...Love it! 

Dropping in some shadow on the rear diamond stretched ramps realy gives it that real looking depth look. Oooooh and the color and decals are great for night driving fun...go Joe!

Bob...can almost hear the tools rattling around in the side boxes...zilla


----------



## WesJY

KEEP THEM COMING!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

whoa !! a race ramp truck wow thats cool scman/joe. the back hurts but, the mind an hands keep going. keep on truckin they might be gainin on ya !!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Joe,
Thanks again for that ramp truck!!!
I get a kick out of it, and it makes me wanna light up some cars.
I just haven't run cars as much lately.


----------



## slotcarman12078

My pleasure Rich!!! You'll get around to it one of these days!! Maybe in between diaper changes and feedings you and lil TYCO can turn a few laps!! :lol: I have no time for laps myself lately. Between the bench and the back recovery time in between visits to it I have little time for running, other than an occasional test lap or three. The whole lighting process is time consuming. I'm pushing myself for tighter tolerances, more even drilling, and forcing myself to look at things more like Bill Hall does. I even dragged out my files and am doing the last few stages of light holes with them. It makes it take longer, but it helps keep things symmetrical, and I'm less likely to bugger something up. Off time is spent searching for the holy grail of LEDs, the one that will be just bright enough, in the colors I want, in the size and shape I want, and if I can find the first parts, at a price I can afford. 

Tomorrow I'm going to try new head light LEDs I picked up a few months ago for another project. These lil guys are about the same size as the resistors I'm using now... Go back a page or two and you'll see them; smaller than 1/2 a 9 tooth Aurora pinion gear. :freak: It's worth a try...


----------



## XracerHO

Just AMAZING how you "light up" these little trucks! Awesome job on the emergency vehicle & ramp truck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Off the back burner...*

Still plodding along trying to get stuff done... I pulled this off the back burner a ways back after fixing a gerf I made on the hood. I made another boo boo while painting it and shot too heavy a coat of clear over the Alclad base, making it more of a gun metal gray than the chrome-ish look I was after. A couple light coats of Metalcast red over that made an interesting look. All gerfs aside, I think this lil gal came out nice!! I originally got this body in a box of goodies from win43, and it had sat in my resin bodies box for like... 2 years!! LOL Glad it's finally done, and it's heading for it's new home in western NY!! Partspig sent me a big box O' stuff for my next yard sale, and it's the least I can do to show my appreciation!! By the way, the next sale is coming up soon, so save a few bux, will ya?? :lol: 















































Thanks Dennis!!!

By the way, the 2 cobras are drilled and getting painted, and should be in the assembly line by the end of this weekend. Thanks for your patience!! 

Also, Larry, don't give up hope on the rescue truck, and I'm sorry it's taking so long!


----------



## kiwidave

Dude!!!! That is just waaaaaaay cool!!! Top class!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

That's a great lil coupe Joe...

Skirts and a mashed lid...extra cool!


----------



## SplitPoster

Rode through Biloxi today, Cruisin' the Coast this weekend. That Hot Rod would fit right in with the best of them! Great job Joe!


----------



## joegri

that thing just ooozes sex.nice man nice !!


----------



## Rolls

The color is gorgeous. The shape shows it off nice, too. The lights are super well integrated, too. I know you got to that finished paint by way of an unplanned turn, but I hope you can duplicate that color!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks, guys!! It did turn out a sweet color, for sure!! I bet I can screw up again some time and replicate it!! LOL I wish I knew who was responsible for the body, not only to give credit for the nice job, but to maybe see if more were available. 

Now, it's back to the bench for more fun and back torture!!!


----------



## resinmonger

Dooooooood... That is one sweet ride! Ain't no foolin. It's got me droolin! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Hot Rod Sltman!!! Love that color!!! Looks like a shortend Hot Wheels Tail Dragger...RM


----------



## scratch

bobhch said:


> Joe,
> 
> Man the lights on the ramp truck are cool man...like Rolls said the yellow light...Love it!


Like he said, liking it a lot . . . :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Metalcast red is looking HOT on this lighted Rod of yours Joe!!

Bob...will have to push my Metalcast buton someday...zilla


----------



## slotto

Very nice sled.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Well, I thought it was just my sinuses...*

Been sick as all get out since Friday, and it slowed me down a bit, but it didn't stop me. I really wanted to get more accomplished this weekend though. 

Here's one from the back burner that I managed to get finished... A Bad Dawg Nova done up in metalcast green. By the way, my camera doesn't like green very much, and these pics are evidence of that. It is a medium green candy color, not aqua... lol
























































I done ran out of enamel model paint so I can't touch up the trim work like I want to. This and the wedge truck are heading to swap and sell along with a few other things so I can raise some money for bills... Yes, it's that time of month again... 


Still plugging along on others.. I have 1 cobra almost lit, and 2 more right behind it. Also a couple odd balls in the mix too!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That Nova turned out really sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes them Nova's!!! Cool light work as always Sltman!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## DesertSlot

Very nice Joe!


----------



## resinmonger

Lights! Action! Nova! Sweet lookin' Nova SCMan!!! :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup::dude:

Oh, NASA called and they want their Super Nova back...


----------



## Rolls

You made light work outta that Nova job!

More great stuff from the SCMan! Sweet.


----------



## joegri

sltcman i,m fellin the green of the nova. very fresh joe !


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nothing worse than a cold.. except for the flu... *

Here's a peek at what I've been up to... Coming soon if I can ever keep my head straight long enough to solder stuff without melting plastic!!




























The cobras seem to get the most interest, so I'm trying (for as long as the bodies and chassis last) to focus my attention on them. There's only a few more I can play with before I'll need to start looking for more...









I had this chassis sent up for nuther Dave's phone van, and he sent me a nutherized chassis for the project. Then I had the chassis under a Willys woody that 1scalevolvo sent me, but the caps just screamed VW, so it took a detour!! 









This Monte will be heading to the caveman who cast it as soon as I scrounge up a chassis for it. Things are getting tight here!! I'm still having a bit of trouble getting the tail lights right. Squirting hot melt through a little hole inside, getting the tail lights to fill right without too much material in the tube is the challenge. I need 2 more hands!!! LOL That's all for now... Maybe by Friday I'll have something done...


----------



## joegri

whoa that ghia has big potential!! nice paint joe


----------



## ParkRNDL

man i LOVE that year nova. i'm just sad JL has only had one release of it so far. SCM, your lighting work brings a whole new dimension to it... kinda brings it to life in a way that just detailing can't. amazing stuff...


----------



## roadrner

Damn, I need to take it to another level.  Great lookers with lights.  rr


----------



## WesJY

AMAZING!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

OOOOOOH that Monte Carlo... Just noticed it, I had one like that but green with a black vinyl roof. Can't wait to see that one lit...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry about that Rick. I accidentally uploaded a double set of pics on the bucket and when I deleted the extras the Monte shot and the group picture went screwy when I first posted them up here. 

Plugging along on the cobras.. The black/red stripe is almost done. I forgot I have a green/silver stripe on the bench too. It was hiding when I had the camera out. I wish there was a way to do the lighting part before paint because they get handled so much. It's hard as hell keeping the outside pretty when it gets so much abuse.


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome stuff Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks KD!! By the way, I have a few more of those Monte bodies. The only problem I have with them is the glass is molded in, and I'm no Bill Hall when it comes to window fabrication! LOL That acrylic sheet I used is looking pretty shabby in macro! :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup::thumbsup: COOL JOE COOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait to see that Monte!


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> AMAZING!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


What Wes said.....look at all that detail!!

Bob...woah baby!!...zilla


----------



## win43

Very nice!!!! I especially like those caps on the Bus.


----------



## Rolls

Gotta agree with win43 on those caps - awesome!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, I can't believe it's been this long since I did anything constructive. Between feeling like crap, and my back and neck giving me problems I just can't seem to get to the bench. I finally got to making a board today for one of my next wedge trucks and noticed something really goofy, and for the life of me can't figure out. 

I made up a board and set it up with a full wave bridge rectifier, a 150 pf capacitor, and 4 resistors. The next generation wedge trucks are coming out with 4 tail lights instead of 2, hence the extra resistor. I set up the circuit for the roof top blinky as I always do, and put an extra capacitor at the base of the LED. Then I hooked all the LEDs up for a test. On my 3-12 volt adjustable power supply everything works fine. Then I attached the circuit board to a chassis, hooked up the power and it all worked fine again. Here's where it gets goofy. I put the chassis on the track, and the darn flasher don't work. Huh? WTF!! I bench tested it again and it works fine!!! I grabbed a 9" straight, plopped it on the bench, hooked the supply it, put the chassis on not 1/2 inch from where the power feeds, and no blinker!!!! What the heck!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I am using basically the same components as the pre-made ones I get from Evans, so what am I missing here? I went through the same issues with the charger police car I made for Wes, and ended up giving in and buying the pre-made for that too. I'm a self professed mental midget when it comes to things electrical, basically skimming the surface of electrical knowledge. Do we have a smart guy here who can explain what's going on here? Why can a flasher LED work with a chassis hooked directly to a power pack, but if there's a piece of track involved, it won't work?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Did you change the current flow, as which way the vehicle is traveling. LED's are tricky with current flow...Try putting it on the track backwards. Just a thought...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

The rectifier fixes that Randy. It's got to be something though. I've been struggling with this since I first started lighting stuff 2 years ago. My first 2 fire trucks were the same way. They worked on the bench, but the second a piece of track was introduced the whole shebang got totally messed up. I went as far as trying to hook one wire to a pick up, and the other to the track, and same thing. But if I put a flasher like you have in your ambulance on it, it works fine. I'm soooooo confused!!! :freak: 

Possibilities.... They have a magic shielded shrink wrap on the pre-made LEDs... Ummm... The wire they use has special molecular properties.... fairy dust... I dunno... I guess I need to sell something else and reorder more pre-made blinkies..


----------



## Slott V

Hmm, most flashers require a certain level of resistance to blink. To build resistance you need good strong current flow, i.e.; good connections. Maybe the chassis connection from pick up shoe to power is too weak to fill the capacitor. What if you tried soldering shunt wires from the shoes to the LED supply?


----------



## slotcarman12078

That makes sense slott, but what truly has me befuddled is the premade ones work with out a hitch. http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/bl-213-f.html The only things I can figure might come into play is the extra wire, the fact that the rectifier/capacitor/ resistor have heat shrink, or that their set up works because it has it's own rectifier set up. I'm just going to have to order more... Heck, I have a rescue truck in process now that needs 5 blinkies! I'm going to have to give up on the flasher circuit, until I can make heads or tails of the problem.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yeaaaaaaaa!!!! I finally got something done!!!*

For all you do Mittens, this one's for you!!!!





































It took a while, but I think I can call this one done. It's impossible to test here, because the high rail height on my track just kind of makes it stick in place, and when it finally breaks the magnetic hold, flies off at the first curve ( Kinda like the way honda27 races! :lol: ) I hope you enjoy it JoAnn!! :wave:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Nice touch with the Refrigeration unit on top...*

Hey slotcarman,











Yeah I bet Mittens loves this nice Ice Cream pink Boop truck you built for her...I do!
The fade job is very creamy looking. 

Hope you figure out your blinky problems Dude. 

Bob...I screeeeeeeeeam (Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ding Ding Ding Ding...."Mom, Can I have some money? The icecream van is coming!!!" Cool work Sltman...RM


----------



## Rolls

Betty Boop ice cream truck is one cool creation, scman!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys. This was my first attempt at using white decal paper instead of clear. The edges of the decals aren't quite as pronounced in real life as they are in macrovision, but for a first time thing I'm happy with the results. I went as far as taking a picture of the van side and laying the graphic over it in windows paint so that the fade would match up.

I really need to specify black resin bodies for these projects. This one went through 6 tail light installs before I got rid of most of the light leakage through the resin. I said it before, but it's worth repeating... Bad Dawg Bruce really did a great job on this body!!! For being a box on wheels it's not very top heavy, and the side panels are cool for all sorts of designs. 

I just wish I could run it on my track. The SRT chassis just doesn't like my L&J. :lol:


----------



## slotto

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Those round tail lights are bad a**.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I guess that isn't the clearest picture!! LOL Oooops!!!











They're more rectangular than round. Looking at it in macro vision I guess I need a little more filling in the right tail light!! Amazing what looking at things magnified can reveal. Thanks slotto!!


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, looks like the refrigeration unit is set to high, the bottom of the van is frosting up!  Nice fade paint job & great light work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job Joe! Lucky you mittens.


----------



## win43

Swweeeeet Ice Cream Van boop boop be doop.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'll have a toasted almond for my ma and a vanilla pop for my dad and i'll have a creamsicle.

I have some ice cream....I have some ice cream...(With a melody)

You have no ice creaeem, pause.......



cause your fathers on the welfare!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!! Eddie Murphy!! I haven't heard that one for years!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

"igot my ice cream an you cant have none cuz your on welfare n your fathas a alkkaholic" jeez i just laughed at this cuz i taunt my wife with that song when i come home with something i bought for myself . she just looks at me with discust and walks away!! skylark joe hit it out of the park with that one.....i,m still crakin up.


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah... maybe not the best line considering were trying to help those in need this Christmas? Not exactly appropriate...


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah... maybe not the best line considering were trying to help those in need this Christmas? Not exactly appropriate...


You dropped your Ice Cream, you dropped your Ice Cream...

Lighten up Clairance...

Bob...somebody has to be the BIG TOE...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Bob. I just got off 2 years of disability and 6 months of Welfare, not by choice. I have a job now, unfortunately it's not full time, but at least my wife is now off maternity leave and back to work about 2 days a week. We are making ends meet, and my kids are getting treated royally this Christmas because we are backing off on our gifts. I 'm not looking for a hand-out , but some respect. I realize it's a quote from a comedic movie, but I think I have a right to voice my displeasure with something that offends me. I'm not trying to shut down the party, but after all the work everyone is doing and the help thats being raised, I BELIEVE it was inappropriate.


----------



## WesJY

oh LORD...... you have no idea!! everything that goes on here on hobbytalk we would joke for fun we never mean any harm.. lighten up. 

Wes


----------



## Crimnick

It's ok...Bob's wife is a bigfoot!

GOONEY GOO GOO!

*snicker*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Crimnick said:


> It's ok...Bob's wife is a bigfoot!
> 
> GOONEY GOO GOO!
> 
> *snicker*



LMAO!!


I din't mean to offend. I think you know that plymouth.:wave:


We ALL have to do whatever it takes to make the ends meet some how and totally understand where your coming from. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Bob...somebody has to be the BIG TOE...zilla


BIG TOE!!!! Another fav of mine!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Get a grip*

Yer sense of humor... dont leave home (or come here) without it.

A lesson in humility I'm reminded of every time I DO leave home without it...ya know?

I've known Bobzilla for some years now and have enjoyed his friendship immensly. I also know that he AND his entire family have suffered during these trying times. So you'll not really be able to play that making ends meet card on him. He knows EXACTLTY what you speak of. He has the edge....because through everything; he always has a contageous up beat attitude, inspiring words and good humor towards his fellow man; all the while laughing at himself. He wouldnt hurt a fly on his worst day, and I'd stake my grandaughters head on that....she may come back with a two-tone metallic candy fade hair-do, but I'm ok with that :tongue: Puuuuuhleeeeeeze ! Zilla intentinally hurt or offend someone?....hardly!

Most all of us took Skylark's Murphy joke as it was intended. He's a good egg complete with humor and enthusiasm. If there is a bone to pick, I suggest y'all go after Eddy Murphy, or the flawed system that qualifies the whole foundation behind the joke in the first place; rather than lashing out at those nearest who might be seeking a little relief in humor, misguided as it may have been. It is the holidays after all. A good time to reflect on the idea (s) that:

"It aint all about you"... and..."It is all about you" ...all at the same time!

The trick is knowing which one applys where... AND when to apply it.

This message brought to you from my father and the Ghost of Xmas past.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ok... nuff said!! Consider that I've been out of work since Sept. 08, and haven't had an unemployment check since August, and I found it funny!! I've been surviving by parting with things near and dear to me, and still trying to maintain my charitable side. To those I promised stuff to, (like Doba) they'll get there. I just have to get my body to catch up with my heart... it's about 2 blocks behind, and out of breath. :lol: I do have something for show and tell, but part of me says wait for the unveiling at Santa's house. I'm gonna snap off a couple pics, but unless there's a riot, I'll be tempted to keep it under my elf hat. :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Me and plymouth are rock solid. No worries here. It's all good and in fun. He is totally aware and gets it.:thumbsup:

It's all good and Merry Christmas to us all and a healthy New Years for all our families.:dude:

I love this place.:freak::freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Peace on Earth to all man kind...*

Bill,

Ooooooooooooooh a 2 tone Metalic hair fade! 

Hmmmm first a silver base coat and then some Transparent Orange....Phsssssht-ing

Next the Candy Red for the bangs and the ends...wait some white yarn braided into a Candy Apple Red pony tail....that should about do it!

Crimnick you tell my wife she is a Bigfoot...hahahhaha lol :tongue: It's going to hurt when she steps on your foot...OUCH 

Thanks for the back-up everyone but, most of all I want to say this...
plymouth71 I hope there are no bad feelings between us...Seriously!!

The Skylark via Eddy Murphy Quote of song phrases just came out from a part of his brain and everyone else remembers it as funny also.

Warning to all Polish people: You may find this clip below offesive....sorry in advance.

http://www.tvland.com/video-clips/all-in-the-family/two-strikes-for-being-polish

Oooooooooooooh and the theme song. This show would be taken wrong by todays youth and would not be considered PC...DOH 

http://www.tvland.com/video-clips/all-in-the-family/all-in-the-family-theme-song?playing=8

Kinda like the All in the family bit with Archy and Edith. c'MoN sing it everyone "I remember when we were young............THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!"

It was not meant as a dirrect attack on anyone. It was funny back when Eddy told it and is still a great bit today...CLASSIC Eddy. Man when he talks about his MOM throwing her shoe like a boomerang...WACK :freak:...lol

Bob...didn't mean any harm...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

I'm sorry Bob. You hurt me Bad... I don't think I love you anymore.  Lets just be friends ok? :thumbsup:

p.s. you can still send me presents... I think you have my address. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Merry Christmas everyone!!!*










Sorry, same card from last year!!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still trying to play catch up. Sorry Larry, not the rescue truck yet. I'm getting close to buttoning something up, and since this thread was buried, I figured I'd give it a bump before honda does! :tongue: A ways back Mittens asked for something special, and since she is such a special person, how could I refuse? She's a Bears fan, and wanted something done up in their colors. 




























Decals are in the works, and it needs the little details painted on still. Hopefully by tomorrow night, it'll be done and ready to take a ride to Park Lane!!  Thanks for everything you do Mittens!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETT!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

da Bears.


----------



## bobhch

*Hienz 57...an-tis-the-pation it's making me wait*

I know Mittens is gonna like this one U-Joe. That is a real neat set up!!

Bob...how do you play catch up...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Looking good Sltman!!! Cool color combo!!! I like these 37's :thumbsup::thumbsup: Park Lane Hobbies is gonna have a bunch of slotcars!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

Too bad Da Bears lost yesterday... I was cheering for local boy Israel Idonije.


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, Great work on the 37. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great job & color combo on the 37 Ford !! Why was this discontinued ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I guess sales were slowing down Neal. Bob Beers has the remaining stock now..

Making progress on the 37.




























I have a few more details to get done, like the windshield pillars and a coat of clear. I'm still tossing around what to put on the trailer top. I have something I had planned on using, but it's the wrong color. I guess it'll have to be a surprise!


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the '37. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Boy slotcarman,

That thing is all ready for game day! 

Cook up some dogs baby...it's a tailgate party! :hat:

BZ


----------



## win43

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:Great job & color combo on the 37 Ford !! Why was this discontinued ?
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Bob Beers has the remainder of the 37 Roadsters.

SLOT Love the 37 color scheme. Too bad i'm not a Bears fan :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, I had to do some digging to find my thread!!!! I finally felt up to some serious bench time.. I hope it doesn't come back and bite me!! Here's a peek at what's been cooking on my bench...





















Mittens has been patiently waiting for this mustang. Just when I was getting somewhere with it, my back went on the fritz and I had to take a little time off. It looks done, but there's still stuff to do. One of the head light LEDs is a dud, and only works at higher voltage. On the track one stays bright, and the other dims down at low speed. Also, the chassis is running on the hot side, so I need to either replace it, or figure out what's binding. It's kinda weird... the rear axle rolls free with out the top plate on, and the gears spin free on the top plate when it's off. Might be I need to shave a couple thou off the crown gear... Also, as seen in the second pic, a preview of my Hooters panel wagon... all drilled, tail lights in, and ready for a circuit board and chassis. Same with the Cobra... If I can keep at it, both should be done this week. 

Also, I've been working on this...




























This lil Dash Ghia is closing in on it's maiden voyage. It's just about ready to get the board and post JB welded in place. Hopefully some time this morning it'll be ready for some test laps!! Honestly, I never thought I'd fit everything inside it. I need to work on my JB weld application!! I had to grind a bit back out again!! LOL By the way, that board in the chassis is made with a new process. They come out way better!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEETTT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Good to see you setting the photons flying again. Nice work!!


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Joe the Mustang is outstanding! I can forgive it for having "Pink bits"! Mittens is very lucky! I truly admire your skill considering the scale you work in!


----------



## bobhch

*Always a fun visit at Slotcarmans bench...*

Holy Smokes that Mustang of yours Joe is Far Out in every flame, paint and lighted way! Mittens is going to have some fun track time with it for sure.

You know I'm digging that two tone orange and white Hooters panel van...Ooooooh Yeah! It looks right at home on your busy bench next to that Candy Red Cobra! 

Everyone loves a tiny Ghia but, you gotta be racking your brain to get all that stuff to fit under that body. If anyone can do it, you can.

Bob...keep grinding on Dude...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## videojimmy

inspired work!


----------



## joegri

so glad yer able to clock some serious bench time . nice slots all joe.i,ll be awaitin by the box patiently. its joe g 51 woodridge rd thanxs joe. whaa u guys thought he was gonna send ,em to u noway dude! keep,em commin creative light bender!


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, LED wizzard, Great work on all the cars (Mustang & Ghia). :thumbsup: The candy Cobra looks good too. ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Don't know how you do that little work dude.

I can't even see that circuit board!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's the big component side Joe.. The resistors are even smaller!!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's the big component side Joe.. The resistors are even smaller!!! :lol:



HUH????


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is what's on the other side of the board, Joe, and yes, I do lose them on my bench if I'm not careful!!! :freak:










Which reminds me... One of these days I'm going to need to restock this stuff...I'm thinking of dropping a little ohms in my next order.. 820 and 1000 are a bit too high. I think 750 and 910 ( or there abouts ) would keep the LEDs brighter at lower speeds..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Your like a mad scientist bro!!!!!

My eyes allready hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*While most of us are looking for a Dagwood Sanwich...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Your like a mad scientist bro!!!!!
> 
> My eyes allready hurt.:thumbsup:


slotcarman is a mad scientist Skylark...Mad I TELL YOU...MAD...lol 

Bob...slotcarman is looking at teeny tiny LED stuff...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Wings!!!!! Delivered please!!!*

In spite of all the complications I'm having, the situation I'm in has me pushing to get stuff DONE!!! Three days of busting tail and then Friday I have carpal tunnel surgery on my left hand, which will put me out of commission for about a week. Needless to say, things are moving on the bench, so I can get a bunch ready for swap and sell. Running out of necessities, and Car ins and registration are due at the end of the week! Too much stress!!!! Yikes!!

first one to roll off the bench this week is a Greg Gipe body I've had for a while. I'm not sure if he still makes these Ford Panels... 





































Mounted on a pretty much NOS T jet chassis. It runs decent, a little tail heavy but I was expecting that. Some skinny sili's might help..

The VW bus is next!! Stay tuned!! Should be done tomorrow early afternoon!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That is bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Those taillights are really sumpthin' Joe. Juuuuuuust right.

Very cool!


----------



## Rolls

That baby's creamsicle smooth and beeeyoooutifully lit. More SCMan master craftsmanship!!


----------



## bobhch

HOOTHERS! :thumbsup:

Hey slotcarman that is a neat Wagon with the backdrop Hooters building in your first picture. 
It gives me that right at home feeling. 

Bob...50 wings please with 4 Ranches on the side...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like that 2 toning Sltman, makes the Hooters stickers pop out!!! Yea. like the background shot too...:thumbsup::thumbsup: The LED lighting makes it come to life ... RM


----------



## slotto

I dig that wagon. nice


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Veeeeeeeeee Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!*

I got another one buttoned up, but like the panel, it's on hold because of the resistors.





































I pulled the Hooters panel off swap and sell because I didn't like the way the head lights dimmed down at very low speed. I'm in the process of trying to scrounge up lower ohm resistors, but unfortunately, my source doesn't have the ones I need in stock. Looking at a 4/25 restock date, and I can't wait that long! I tried going to higher wattage resistors and found the prices quadrupled for those, and they're a little wider. I'm kinda between a rock and a hard place at the moment.. lol I need the funds, but I want to put out a better working product. I'll look some more tomorrow, and maybe find some elsewhere.. where I don't have to wait 7 weeks. :freak:

In the meantime, this lil guy is going to get a Future bath...


----------



## slotto

That bus is killer!


----------



## bobhch

Perfect color and caps for your lighted bus slotcarman!

Bob...Holy Cam-oly that is neat-O...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking mellow shade of green there Sltman!!! Those glowing lights look so cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: One of these days I need to hire an electrician for the shop... RM


----------



## 706hemi

hey joe that bus is sweet!!!!!!!!!! take it easy


----------



## Bill Hall

Great build! Very clean and to the point. A perfect candidate for "creative light".

Shedding a little tear here Joe. 

I took my drivers test in our family's VW bus...coincidentally white over Seafoam green. The old man bought it new in 1964. 20 years and half a million miles later, I sold it to some starry eyed kid. If only it could have talked....ya know?....er ....well maybe not....LOL!

Spicoli had nuthin on us :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

SWWWEEEEEEEETTTT!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

The Ford Panel & VW bus look Great lighted! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Luck & speedy recovery from the carpal tunnel surgery. ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Great build! Very clean and to the point. A perfect candidate for "creative light".
> 
> Shedding a little tear here Joe.
> 
> I took my drivers test in our family's VW bus...coincidentally white over Seafoam green. The old man bought it new in 1964. 20 years and half a million miles later, I sold it to some starry eyed kid. If only it could have talked....ya know?....er ....well maybe not....LOL!
> 
> Spicoli had nuthin on us :tongue:




Now that is a classic post Bill  :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes it is!! Stories like that inspire me! 

I'm home from the hospital now. Typing one handed as my left hand is still completely numb and barely moving.


----------



## win43

Sweet bus. Another homerun slot.


----------



## tjd241

*Go easy Joe... you'll get back to it...*

You'll want to avoid this situation entirely....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Great build! Very clean and to the point. A perfect candidate for "creative light".
> 
> Shedding a little tear here Joe.
> 
> I took my drivers test in our family's VW bus...coincidentally white over Seafoam green. The old man bought it new in 1964. 20 years and half a million miles later, I sold it to some starry eyed kid. If only it could have talked....ya know?....er ....well maybe not....LOL!
> 
> Spicoli had nuthin on us :tongue:





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Now that is a classic post Bill  :dude:



Just so happen to have Fast Times on my DVR and was ahem, in the mood thanks to Mr BillHall!!!!

Here it is!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There I was wondering when my hand would stop being numb... 6 1/2 hours later and now I'm starting to wish it was again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Hope your feeling better Joe! The van came out very cool. Love the hubcaps and whitewalls!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ouch, ouch, ouch!!!*

Well, the surgery for my right hand happened yesterday. I really wanted to get a few cars done before it happened so I had a little cushion in my wallet to hold me over. I believe the reason I couldn't is a good thing though. My hands got a bit too shaky to do anything because I went from 3 packs of cigs a day to nearly none! For the past 3 days, I've smoked no more than 2 cigarettes a day!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: It wasn't as bad as I expected. I don't have the cravings I thought I'd have. 

I'm not sure how long I'm going to be down this time around. My left hand didn't swell up as bad as my right hand is now. I do have stuff on the bench waiting for me to get back to work on, and as soon as I start getting a little dexterity back I'll get busy. It also is a lot of work to type right now, doing it all one handed, so I'll be doing a lot more looking and less talking in chat.... :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Glad your on the road to recovery Joe.

Health first dude.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope it's just a temporary setback Sltman, and gets you back going without the pain!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know ND, today this is pretty darn close!!!


----------



## win43

Slot glad the surgery went well :thumbsup:. Now you have to give the hand LOTS of time to heal.

:wave: I'll be glad to take over in chat for you tonight if you need a rest.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Jerry!! I'll be in chat tonight if the meds let me!! LOL I'm not gonna be typing too much though. It wasn't bad when my left hand was down, but typing left handed only is not fun!! :freak:


----------



## alpink

best vibes to you for a complete and quick recovery. take some time to heal properly and let your mind think up some more creations. always a pleasure to see your newest. al


----------



## WesJY

Take it easy ! 

Wes


----------



## Gear Head

That episode of family guy was freakin hilarious. 

I hope you heal up quick.



slotcarman12078 said:


> You know ND, today this is pretty darn close!!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman,

Dude glad the surgery went well for you!

Well I know if you are looking around more than Typing that you will have a ton of ideas for future customs when you are back 100%

Here are the letters you have available on your left hand below & 123456...

Bob...asdfgzxcvbqwert...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hang in there & get better soon Joe!


----------



## Rolls

Recover well, SCman! And keep those smokes down in the zero-two per day range, so we can have fun with you for years to come!!


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, Glad the surgery went well & wish you a speedy recovery. ..RL


----------



## joegri

joe idle hands are the devils playground. this works pretty good for me. i call it stare repair.just kinda look at yer stuff and think of what yer gonna build next. get well soon master of light and motion!!


----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - Best wishes for a speedy recovery 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## slotcarman12078

My hand is getting a little better every day!!! And so far today we're both tobacco free! That little urge is there still, especially doing certain things, like driving, so I have to be on guard when I go anywhere. It wasn't the battle I expected it to be, but it's still tough to shake completely. I should be messing around with light duty stuff on the bench tomorrow. I have to keep active to keep that cloud away from me. ( the cigs )


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman12078 said:


> There I was wondering when my hand would stop being numb... 6 1/2 hours later and now I'm starting to wish it was again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Reminds me of when I got a 10" plate in my leg. Stupid Suzuki footpeg. Left the hospital thinking this isn't bad at all. I forgot to consider that like a good lab rat I learned I could hit the self medicating morphine button every 11 minutes. 

Glad to hear you are doing better. Since it looks like been there done that you should know what not to do. 

Did you try the power cap yet?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm still chicken 22!! About the only thing I can think of that it will fit in T jet-wise is a van. I guess tomorrow is as good a day as any for a little electrolysis! LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> My hand is getting a little better every day!!! And so far today we're both tobacco free! That little urge is there still, especially doing certain things, like driving, so I have to be on guard when I go anywhere. It wasn't the battle I expected it to be, but it's still tough to shake completely. I should be messing around with light duty stuff on the bench tomorrow. I have to keep active to keep that cloud away from me. ( the cigs )


Good going Joe!

I'm very happy for you.


----------



## WesJY

SCM - Good for you! Take it easy!

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Great work on the snuffing out the cig habit, scman! Good for you and good for your boy, too! Keep it up. Very impressive.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow.. Talk about a buried thread!!! Things are slowly starting to happen here at CL&M. It's been a rough road. The two carpal tunnel surgeries really stopped me dead in my tracks. As someone else told me that since he's had it done, he's reminded of the surgery all the time. I know what he means!!

Another wrench got thrown in the works.. (Two actually) First off, digging up an old post of mine from11/03/09...




slotcarman12078 said:


> Just when I was starting to feel better from this nasty cold I've been fighting, I had a strange experience that literally knocked me off my feet. Well into my 2nd cup of coffee, I took a swig and it went down the wrong pipe. I remember coughing twice. The next thing I know I was lying on the floor with the TM standing over me and it felt like I got bashed with a 2X4 across the upper back. :drunk: I guess I'm not as good at crash landings as I used to be. I definitely messed up something in my upper back. I can't turn my head, can barely lift my left arm, and it hurts between my shoulders if I try to take a deep breath.  Just when I was about to get CLM back into action too..  I imagine it'll take a day or two for my back to get back into place... Hopefully not more than that.


Well... I found out why I've felt so lousy since this occurred. Apparently, when I coughed, I kinda tore the left side of my diaphragm. This is what is called a hiatal hernia. There's things in my rib cage that just don't belong there, like my stomach.. and intestine. I've been running on 4 cylinders in the breathing dept. No wonder... 

I'm gonna be working as hard as I can to get stuff done this week. I'll have to work around doctor appointments), and on the 21st I go in for the operation to rearrange my vital organs and get my diahpragm stiched back together. 

The other wrench in the works revolved around personal transportation. My junker car blew a transmission. Sick of continuous car repair issues, the TM finally stepped in and said we can finance a real car. No more crap in our driveway!! It's nice.. real nice.. Now I just have to figure out how to pay for it. :freak: 

I have one LED Sled just about buttoned up. Pictures coming.. after I do the dishes.. :lol: The other one I had on the bench suffered a wardrobe malfunction when stupid me accidentally knocked over the lacquer thinner.. Oops!! Glad it didn't hit the Novas. More to come soon!!! Stay tuned!!

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow you must have been hurting bad dude. For a freaking while no less!!!!

Glad they finally figured you out bud. Best of luck and hope they get you back ahem 'In Line' so to speak lol.


----------



## TBI

Good to see you back at the shop Joe! :thumbsup:


Good luck on the surgery, I had it done last Oct - not too bad as far as surgeries go, and felt MUCH better after 

(just don't sneeze for a few weeks) :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or cough!! I'm looking forward to it actually. I've been out of sorts for way too long.


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or cough!!


You usually have a split second or two to "brace" for a cough, but some of those damn sneezes have ninja skills


----------



## slotcarman12078

I still have to get the root cause of the cough fixed. There's a sensitive spot in the front of my throat that likes to send me to unreal coughing spells. Looking back at the whole mess, it was that "spot" that got hit that morning, most likely when the unruly swig of java took the return trip out. It gets me coughing so hard, I nearly black out if it gets hit with any liquid. Talking to the Dr. tomorrow. Time for the throat specialist to take a look.


----------



## bobhch

*Get Well Quick...*

U-Joe,

Hey Dude I will be praying for you on the 21rst that everything goes smooth and the operation fixes you up all good and stuff.  

Sounds very promising that you will get back to feeling good again!! :woohoo: 
Have know you for a long time and you are good Folk and have only the BEST of wishes for you Man. 

With a New car maybe you could get a job Delivering Pizza or something? You have lots of REAL pizza places in your neck of the woods and Delivery has to tip good right? 

Bob...Maybe a Taxi driver/Pizza Delivery job (lol)...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Joe, best of luck to you and your surgeon. Remember after it is over to take it easy. Stay away from power tools, electricity and sharp objects.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Actually, Bob, The pizza business here isn't doing too good. Since my old manager got canned, and 3/4 of the staff walked out, Pizza Hut is dead here. I did think about it, but this new (to me) car has to last as long as the payments at least. 5 years is a long time...

I asked the taxi driver who brought us to the dealership if they were hiring, and he told me there isn't much money in it. 12 hour shifts and he's lucky if he makes 60.00 a day. 

From what I was told by the manager at the Chevy dealer I bought the car at, GM is rebuilding their dealership. They're going to be hiring lots of help. This is promising!! I'm not much of a salesman, but there are other positions they'll be looking to fill, so maybe that will pan out. If need be, I can always go back to honking freight down the big road. I wouldn't mind it, but the kid wants me around.


Oh man, there goes my hobby 22!! :lol:


----------



## alpink

hope your surgery helps and you can get to the root of the cough reflex. in the meantime, try to keep some generic Halls Mentholyptus(sp) cough drops around. I carry a few in my pocket always. they work for me. if you haven't tried them, go ahead.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I tried the Halls Al. As I am trying to quit smoking I picked up another bad habit. I'll chew through a big bag of lifesavers ( or cough drops ) in a day. My dentist is already pissed off at me! LOL I never chewed hard candy before.. Now a life saver has a life span of about 45 seconds once out of the wrapper... LOL

Feels good to finally be doing stuff. This one sat for a long time, and luckily escaped my clumsiness when I dumped over my lacquer thinner.. Whew!!! Done up in Ultraviolet Pearl... One of my last two Bad Dawg Novas...

































































If you hurry, you might catch this in chat swap and sell!! HURRY!! LOL

Still a ton of stuff on the bench.. I have the Nova's sister ready to light coming up next, and a totally different custom painted sled too.. Lots going on here... if I can keep at it!!


----------



## TBI

Good to see you back at the helm Joe, that little Nova is sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Love the Nova, SCman! Looks great!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like them Nova's!!! Cool electrical engineering, not to mention the painting Dept.!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Nova. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

if the Nova didn;t sell, PM me


----------



## slotto

My-t-fine


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry Jimmy. I wasn't in chat swap and sell for 3 minutes Saturday night and it was gone!! I have another Nova in the works, in candy red, along with a tri color fade LED Sled. I was hoping to get both of them done by this afternoon, but that didn't happen. Going in for the operation on my herniated diaphragm tomorrow morning. Hopefully the recovery won't be so bad and I can jump right back on my projects..


----------



## alpink

Joe, Best wishes and Best Vibes for your surgery and quick, complete recovery. I got the LED Sled today. what a cool car. THANK YOU. al


----------



## videojimmy

not sweat buddy.... take of care of yourself and get well soon!


----------



## alpink

V jimmy better have lots of green if he expects to buy that Candy Red Nova. LOL. ROFLMFAO ! ! !


----------



## dnybsbl

Nova has found its new home in NY. Awesome car...thanks Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hope you can have some fun with it Don!!! Back home from the hospital tonight, gonna be a hurting puppy for a couple weeks.. Glad to be back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Glad ya found yer way home slot man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Joe, best vibes on a quick recovery


----------



## Rolls

Best tjets and AFX on the quick recovery, too!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL Rolls!!


----------



## WesJY

Joe - get well soon!! Take it easy!

Wes


----------



## 22tall

Joe,good to hear you are home. Get lots of rest.


----------



## joegri

joe doctors orders no squat thrusts/ sit-ups /crunches no wathching and following along to yer hip hop abs video either!!! there are lots of led,s that need burning out so just heal up a bit then have at it. all the best


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I hope you can have some fun with it Don!!! Back home from the hospital tonight, gonna be a hurting puppy for a couple weeks.. Glad to be back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:












Bob...Ouch...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slowly getting back to the bench.. I finally got my latest sled going... Silver base by Duplicolor, Candies by Metalcast...




























Hard to do much when you can't sit up right! LOL Nova coming soon!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Beautiful fade job.Looks Great.
>Tom<


----------



## joegri

wow joe that came out really cool!! whaaaat no sparks comming out the rear? the fade came out perfect.


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> wow joe that came out really cool!! whaaaat no sparks comming out the rear? the fade came out perfect.


hahahaaha...no Sparks comming out the rear...ahahahahha:lol:

Bob...Yeah that is a way cool Mercury Dude...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Nice fade on the lighted sled & speedy recovery. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool color mixing Sltman, smoooooth transition, I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I've got an idea for the next batch of sleds, but I have to see how it pans out before I spill the beans. Let's just say it might be a viable way for a couple of these to race in the dark and be able to tell them apart. 

The red nova is about 85% done. I just have to put the board and rear post in and solder the LEDs in place. The shaky hands are slowing me down, as is my lower back which just doesn't want to loosen up. I really don't want to accidentally melt something. 

There's a backlog of new stuff that's piled up on my desk waiting for a good day. Hope it comes soon!


----------



## WesJY

WOW !! I like the colors on that Mercury! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Like Wes said...GREAT color choice! 

Nice touch man. A good fade takes the touch of a butterfly and knowing the exact moment to fly away. (the bobzilla rule)

Digging the slight reveal on the rims too!


----------



## slotto

Nice tail dragger scm. I like the choice of rims!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! There's no real secret to the wheels.. Four gear fronts with a dab of JB Weld and a couple of those wheel covers Cadillac Pat was selling in the die cast side. I trimmed a bit off the back of the wheels so they sat right in the body..

I am getting close on the Nova... All that's left is soldering the wires to the LEDs. Due to the fact that I'm still a little shaky in the hands, I've been putting it off. One little slip and I melt a fender wouldn't be a good thing. 

A ways back, Jerry posted up a picture of a 37 Ford in chat, and Mittens liked it. We talked about it and I done made one for her. 





































This and the Mustang will be heading her way soon. I also have 3 other projects to light for her, but I need to order LEDs first. Every time I think I can swing them, something comes up and screws it up. 

In other news, I've decided on my CBP rat rod project. This lil 55 chebby is gonna get gassy... and ratty!! Scope out the CBP rat rod thread for updates!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking 37 Ford plus Mustang & 55 Chevy project off to a real good start! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## dnybsbl

LOVE the paint on that sled


----------



## bobhch

*Look at me I'm Sandra Dee.....Pink & Purple On!!*

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat Flames!

Oh boy a Mittens project-tile 37 in pink...Kewl Beans!

Hey slotcarman did you get a discount on girly color cars or something. lol :jest: just kidding yah...

Bob...I feel pretty so, pretty...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well.... I felt pretty too!!! Especially with pink and purple fingers!! :lol: Making progress on the rat rod.... ever so slowly. I had to buy primer tonight, and screwed up and got (YUCK) enamel flat black. I shoulda read the can at the store.  Oh well, .99 down the drain... This does put a wrench in the works, as I really wanted quick dry black primer, and that's all I could find. Me and enamel just don't get along. Maybe I'll just stop at ruddy brown and call it a day..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Guys, not meaning to steal any thunder or hi-jack. But lookie what I snagged on eBay yesterday for $10.








...would you call this color- Purple ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks purple to me!! What's getting me is those wheels!! They look cool what ever they are! Nice snag for 10 bux!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Ralphthe3rd that is a great find for the doh, ray, me....la, lah. laaaaaaaaaaah!!

Some day all the Purple 37 Ford slot cars will rise and destroy the world as we know it....as it is written.

Quote: Bob 1:13 "and they will rise up to destroy the world" :beatdeadhorse:

Bob...still working on my beatdeadhorse world record post count...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm almost having too much fun on this CBP rat rod project!! Most of my decals are old and decrepit, so finding some decent enough to use proved a challenge. In the end, the concept worked out, at least so far. There's an awful lot of body handling to light one of these up. I've got 2 coats of future on the driver's door. I hope it's enough! 





































I still have a little wet sanding to do, and then I can detail out the rust holes a bit. I also need to trim out the chassis so the engine sits properly. It's still tilted a bit to the front.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That looks awesome Joe!


----------



## Rolls

Wow, SCman! Incredible. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nicely weathered Joe!


----------



## partspig

That's pretty spiffy Joe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

nice joe. i like the front rake on that chev. yer movin along pretty good ya got till labor day i think yer almost there. i likes alot


----------



## partspig

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Guys, not meaning to steal any thunder or hi-jack. But lookie what I snagged on eBay yesterday for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...would you call this color- Purple ?


I think that those wheels are Vincents. Kinda look like Halibrands??? Just guessing.......... pig

Nope guessed wrong, they are called Ford Wing Hub! Here's a link - http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/product_info.php?products_id=151


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do believe you got it pp. The angle of the shot threw me off a bit.. Once I blew up the picture, it was as you say!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Guys, although I don't actually have that car in my hand yet, I really don't think those wheels are the Ford Wing hub.....IMO- it looks like my wheels only have 5 holes or a wide 5 lug pattern on them, although they appear to have a hub center- I don't think it has a three bladed spinner hub ? I let you know more after the car arrives in a day or so


----------



## partspig

That photo leaves a lot to be desired. I had to blow it up to see the details on the wheels. I am pretty sure they are Vincents. I don't think RRR makes anything like that ay all. And that can't be checked cause his site is still offline. pig


----------



## joeslotcar

Those are "Ralleye" SS wheels originally found on the Nurora 1969 Camaro Z-28 and now sold by RRR as part #809. The '37 Rodster bodies are available from Mr. Aurora Bob Beers. He bought out the remaining stock. 
-Joe S


----------



## slotcarman12078

*CBP update*

Hey gang! Just a few update pix from the CBP rat rod build...




























This lil project is cruising along nicely. I'm trying to stop smoking yet again, and I wouldn't smoke one until I got something decent accomplished. Then I'd hit the bench and force myself to keep at it until another milestone was met. Then my stinky reward.. LOL It did help me cut way back today.  

In case you're wondering, since the left tail light lens and trim was missing when this was dragged out of the woods, and the rear quarter was rotted out so bad from all those years of sitting, I guess I was lucky that left rear light bulb still works... :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Red Nova.... DONE!!*

Okay, I've given myself the cattle prod enough today!! This lil Nova is finished!! It took me long enough to get there, but I made it!! 























































This Nova is sporting a JL/AW chassis. Paint by Duplicolor (Silver base) and Metalcast Red top coat. A couple coats of future give it the shine. This is the last of my Bad Dawg bodies too.  Sadly, the grille didn't fit as nice as the other two I did of this body style. There is just a little glimpse of light between the fenders and the grille/ head light surround. I'll leave the details to the next owner. I'm still a bit shaky...


----------



## 22tall

Excellent as always Joe. It was great talking to you and LEDs have been ordered.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Steve!! I am going to try to make some boards tomorrow, and if I'm steady enough I have a little lighting job from piggie to take care of. I also have one of the light ups I did for Wes to repair. Other than a 2 PM Dr's appointment, I'll be chained to the bench again. LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool stuff Joe. The 55 is coming along nicely!!!

Now, the nova is hot too. But I have your original Nova right up in Sky High Drag Strip buddy!!!!!:hat::hat:


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work on the Nova Joe. Nice detailing work and as you know I like that paint! The 55 is shaping up as one of your best. Very cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like that Nova Sltman, especially the color!!! That rat'ified 55 is looking better and better...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on the Nova. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Rims*



joeslotcar said:


> Those are "Ralleye" SS wheels originally found on the Nurora 1969 Camaro Z-28 and now sold by RRR as part #809. The '37 Rodster bodies are available from Mr. Aurora Bob Beers. He bought out the remaining stock.
> -Joe S


 Hey Joe, you were correct, they ARE the RRR Rallye SS wheels.








For now, I've had to mount tyco 440 "Front" tires on the rear rims, coz the old RRR tires were so old, dried out and cracked, that they just sat there and spun on the track, and when I tried to pull them off- they just broke apart 








*BTW- does anyone know of a good silicone tire to fit there RRR Wheels that will also fit the small wheelwells on this '37 Ford. For now the 440 Tires are doing a good job, but they are a tad too wide and hang off the rims. And fyi- they rims are alot taller than OEM T-Jet or JL/AW Rims....so if you know of a silly Tire to fit, please let me know- TIA.*


----------



## slotcarman12078

I suppose you could snag a set of lo pro tires from RRR. The regular tires are too big for the 37 ford wheel wells. Another option would be a set of tires from Mike Vitale (MEVs Originals. Are the back wheels wider than the front, or the same width? I know the tires MEV sells are a little stickier than the compound Vincent sells if you buy direct. MEV does sell a set of 4 skinny tires. The set from RRR might be a wide and narrow set. It's been a while since I bought them, so my memory is a bit fuzzy...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*RRR Tires*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I suppose you could snag a set of lo pro tires from RRR. The regular tires are too big for the 37 ford wheel wells. Another option would be a set of tires from Mike Vitale (MEVs Originals. Are the back wheels wider than the front, or the same width? I know the tires MEV sells are a little stickier than the compound Vincent sells if you buy direct. MEV does sell a set of 4 skinny tires. The set from RRR might be a wide and narrow set. It's been a while since I bought them, so my memory is a bit fuzzy...


 OH- you mean the standard RRR tires are even too big for the '37 Wheelwells ?! Oh yeah, I just noticed they made a set of wheels and tires specifically FOR the Nu-rora '37 Ford, so those are the low*pro -eh ? BUT, I prefer not to use standard rubber tires like what was on these wheels. 
Oh yeah, all four wheels are the same size/width.
Does anyone make silicone tires for the tyco 440 front wheels ? I guess I could cut and narrow them down, but they might be a tad lower profile than what came on these RRR wheels ? But I'll tell you, it really handles pretty good with they ultra wide 440 Fronts on the back 
PS- only drawback to this car so far, is that the body is pretty heavy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

More progress on my bench clearing.... About a year ago I painted up an Avanti body, and it sat up until yesterday... I finally got around to it, and considering how long it sat around, it still looks fairly decent. 




























I kinda have regrets about my color choice. I think a brighter color would have looked sharper. But then again, anything was better than split pea soup green... :lol: I guess the black pearl isn't that bad... 

Work should resume on the 55 gasser ratty rod thingamajig tomorrow.. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Hey! i think it's a NICE LOOKING CAR!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Yeah black under the Neon lights on a weekend cruize will pick up all those great reflections just like a mirror.

Bob...Great Avanti light up!!...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking lighted Avanti. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! The Avanti was one of my favorite cars when I was a kid. As I recall, one of the first car models I tried to assemble was one of them, and though I had never seen a real 1:1 version at the time, the body styling just kinda stuck in my head. 

I don't know if the putrid colors JL painted them up in were factory colors, (they just might have been ) but they also had decent colors to choose from. It kinda makes me want to slap someone at JL upside the head for the colors they picked..  I think I have one more of these bodies in the JL box to play with. Next time it'll be a brighter color...


----------



## joegri

yea joe the avanti lives!! i like the lines on that body too. been wanting 1 in the recent past and as luck has it i was able to get 1 from parts pig at the swap/sell/chat last saturday nite.yer lighting trick really makes it a 1 of a kind! very nice joe very cool.


----------



## Bill Hall

Like a fine wine Joe,

Properly aged!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks great in black Sltman. The only problem with black, you just can't see em on the track, but since this one has lights, problem solved...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree Randy. The catch with this black is the gold pearl, which when viewed under decent lighting almost looks more of a root beer color.  Made some serious progress on the 55 today... Pictures at 11:00!! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Well, it's 11:00 somewhere..*

Ratrod 55 is done!!! Sorry, these are duplicates from the CBP thread...





































Now I believe it's time to make something bright and shiny!! It's been a fun ride with the CBP!! Time to get back to work now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Slotcarman, not really wanting to pick favorites, but your 55 Ratrod is one of the coolest custom HO cars I've ever seen. I just reminds me of half the low budget Drag Cars I saw growing up in the late 60's and early 70's back in N.J. 
Totally Awesome-Man :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Awesome '55 build Joe...*

... you're back ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I plum forgot to throw the "innards" pix in here.. So here's a couple more shots...



















I've also finally got back to this project for Larry Lype... God bless him!!! He's been more than patient waiting for this project to get together.. While I was laid up, the solution came to me. I needed a way to mate the front half of the truck to the back half , and line up the holes for all the wires, and they have to be fairly right to work. The answer was making that styrene spacer, and drilling my holes centered in it, and then using it as a template for drilling the front and back halves. 

I also swapped out the head lights from 2.0 mm ( which were dangerously close to interfering with the front tires ) to 1.6 mm. This opened up a ton of room under the hood. I am now working on lighting as much of the back lights as I can cram in there. The 2 strobe lights in the back might not be possible, but I'm trying!! They are translucent, but it's hard getting them to light correctly. I've got a couple ideas to try, but no idea if they'll work yet.











I'm happy to be back on this, as it's been close to a year since I started this endeavor! Hang in there Larry!!! It's way closer than we thought!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!! The cab on that Rescue truck is smoking hot!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's a Mack!!! Complete with Bulldog!! LOL


----------



## Rolls

What Joe65 said!! The detail on the cab is sooo cool!

Sweet work, as usual, SCman!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's a Mack!!! Complete with Bulldog!! LOL


Can't you make a mold????? That thing is amazing.

Is it from the train side of the HO world? If so, could I find them at the train shows like the buses scm made into slots??


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes Joe, it is from the HO train side... 

Here's an example... http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/dto/item140-91833.html

I would talk to mittens29, as she supplied this one. 

An observation... True HO scale cars are tiny, and much too small for our use most of the time. True HO scale trucks on the other hand are great sources for bodies. You just have to be selective as to what you try to power. What is the body made of (die cast or plastic) and will a chassis fit well in it? Athearn makes some highly detailed trucks, and they're all plastic. The trick is taking all the individual parts and making them stay put and correctly lined up on a chassis.

Also, keep in mind that a boo boo can be costly!! I fudged 2 other rescue trucks prior to this one, and the $$$ adds up quick!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, as much as I gripe about JL/AW bodies, I have to give them credit for something. The tampos they put on the bodies are crisp, clear and for the most part legible. Given the size and all, that is a pretty good trick, and adds quite a bit to the finish. It irks me having to strip and paint over all the nice touches, like the rally stripes on the Camaro. 

I mean, they just look too good to remove..




























Now if I could only figure out a way to keep the paint and still get them lit up... 










Something like this...




































Some day.... some day.... lolol


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Joe I think you got this whole lighting thing down . . . Way Awesome Camaro!


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> Joe I think you got this whole lighting thing down . . . Way Awesome Camaro!


Yeah what Doba said.....Awesome Dude!!! 

As a kid growing up in the back of a 72 VW bug I would always love the look of those round double tailights on that Camaro. Remember seeing one real sharp Camaro with red Plexiglass lenses done up real nice....never forget it.

Bob...light em' up...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

I'm in Love!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've had 2 big sheets of B.M.F. sitting around here for ages.. It's about time I figured out a way to use it!! By lining the inside of the body (where the LEDs go)with it, I'm able to pretty much stop the glow effect. I used an awl to punch the head and tail light holes in the foil from the inside. Next time I think I'll try wrapping the LEDs too. It also did help that it's a black body...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Joe!!! Camaro looks amazing!!!!!

Those 4 tail lights are smoking hot!!!!!! Can I get me one please?!?!?!


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed Joe!

The modern tampos and graphics have come light years from where they were...as has your program of enlightenment. Kudos! 

That's a GREAT car!


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey SCM, that Camaro looks SUPERB!!!! Don't worry about the light at the end of the tunnel, it's just another cool slotcarman car coming at ya. Way to go.
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Joe. Love the tail lights!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! The JL Camaro is one tight lil sucker! :lol: I really wish I wrapped the headlights at least.. that glow over the front wheels is frustrating me!!!

I've got a pile on the bench, and trying to get somewhere with all of it. I even worked at it 'til late tonight trying to get something close to buttoned up. I got the chassis squared away at least, and it's a long one!!!! How long, one may ask??? Well, let's just say it's the "_extended version_"... 

Oh, and one more thing that I noticed before and neglected to mention... The reason Ms Camaro is pulling that lil wheelie, is because she has an extra long guide pin. While my L&J track still occupies the table, my test oval of Tomy sits on top. I had no idea the slot was _that_ much deeper!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, Great work on lighting the Camaro, don't know how you got all the wiring under the body. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


That's a good looking Camaro, jus say'n...The lights just add to it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeez, you know, considering where the front parking lights are, and the fact the LEDs sits right behind them...  Maybe on the next one... The side marker lights might be pushing it though.... :lol:


----------



## slotto

That Camaro is co CLEEEN.
Love the Avanti. If you want to part with it, please let me know!


----------



## dnybsbl

that rescue truck is one of the sweetest things i have seen....very nice


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been almost a year since I started it, Don. The problem is it kind of disassembles into a pile of puzzle pieces, and to get it all reassembled plumb and square is a nightmare, especially when trying to light it all up. :freak: I'll get there one of these days. To add to the struggle, all the trial and error makes for a ton of handling, and those cool little details don't take much to break off.. So far, so good with this attempt.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

That LED'd Camaro kicks Butt ! That rescue truck would make a great prototype for resin casting !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! Slotto, that Avanti took off somewhere north of the border, but I do have a couple more lined up. 

I was so happy with the results of the last Camaro, that I couldn't help but do another one. I went with the black body because I figured out they're molded in color, as opposed to that milk bottle white we usually get. Being molded in black saves me a bunch of work as it really cuts down the unwanted light bleed through.. and that means I don't have to paint 'em, and can save the cool tampos!

Today's victim. ( actually, it's been in the process for a few days... me pokey! )


















I had some yellow fiber optic laying around from my pre-HT days. I was able to chuck it up in my dremel and whittle it down to the proper size for the front parking lights. I almost crapped when I went to JB the circuit board and LEDs in the front as I completely forgot about them. The JB could have easily blocked the light path...









Hard to see through the glare, but the darn things work, so I ain't griping!!


















Tomorrow I'll pull her apart and clean up the little excess JB, and throw a coat of black paint over the thin JB spots to stop the little light that's left leaking through. It was a fun build!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Our buddy Wes sent me a couple projects to light for him last week, and I'm making my way through the to do list. Wes has a cool kid named Toby, who just loves slot cars, and loves running in the dark!!! Here's one of the slots I am working on for Toby.














































I still need to tinker with the cab clearance lights. I tried using the hole TYCO put in the light pipe. It puts light where I didn't want it ( in the cab ) and not enough where I do want it ( the clearance lights ). Back to the drawing board!!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Very trick*

but... but what if I just want to cruise with my parking lights only....? :devil:

awesome use for the fatty FO Joe!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> but... but what if I just want to cruise with my parking lights only....? :devil:
> 
> awesome use for the fatty FO Joe!


Lmao!! Ya gotta bust his onions don't ya lol!!!


Joe the camaro looks hot and I love the tractor with the rear end kit up!!!

I need more money


----------



## WesJY

Oh MAN!!! my son is gonna LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

That Camaro is pretty slick joeLED... is the bulb out in the headliner though?


----------



## XracerHO

LED Joe, Great work on the Camaro with parking lights & Truck with tailights!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! If I was really crazy, I'd be thinking about the side marker lights on that camaro... hmmmm..  Ya know....... If I......


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks guys!! If I was really crazy, I'd be thinking about the side marker lights on that camaro... hmmmm..  Ya know....... If I......


Well now ya gotta do it!!! We Need!!!!! We Need!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

I'll be needing some lighted guages on my next 'vertible!

Are they done yet?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Easy there Joe! I have to figure out how to open up them holes without them looking like doo doo first!! :lol: My drill bits only go so small!! And I was thinking about them too Bill.. I have a nice green glowing LED that look about right for dash lights.. Though it's kinda big. :tongue:


----------



## Dslot

Bill Hall said:


> I'll be needing some lighted guages on my next 'vertible!


And don't forget the driver figure lighting up with the car's glowing cigarette lighter. I figure if you cast him from clear, then aluminize all but the tip of the lighter and the tip of the cigarette ... 

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

I tried a small batch of my old antique tubes of Devcon clear epoxy. I was really hoping it would be the answer to my light pipe problem with some cars. Some bodies have their head lights in impossible places to reach with a standard LED and I was hopeful I could use the epoxy to fill the gap. Maybe it's due to the fact that the tubes are old.. My results were not as good as I hoped. Any inclusions in the epoxy such as flecks of old JB weld from my screwdriver blade, air bubbles, and / or microscopic solids in the epoxy itself would only reduce the light output. I'm not done experimenting. The issue may have been my own doing, by using a tainted stirrer, and mixing the batch on a foam plate which may have interacted with the epoxy, or the fact that the tubes of Devcon are a few years old. My next tubes will be of the 5 minute variety instead of the slower cure stuff I have here. I've covered a lot of hurdles since I started down this road. Hopefully, this one will get solved eventually too. I wish I could find different, oddball shapes of LEDs. Longer light pipes, smaller diameters, etc. Standard sizes are so limiting...


----------



## dnybsbl

and dont forget the dome light as those camero doors were heavy and didnt close all the way sometimes


----------



## slotcarman12078

So true Don! :lol:


----------



## alpink

I drink bottled drinks with screw on/off lids. they make great throw away or even reusable epoxy mixing pallettes. soda caps, milk jug caps, lotsa places to find em. ask friends, family and neighbors to save em for you if you don't use those types of bottles yourself. sgrig and I swear by em!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great idea Al!! I've been tossing the mixing cups all this time and never even thought about it. Gatorade bottles, here I come!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> I drink bottled drinks with screw on/off lids. they make great throw away or even reusable epoxy mixing pallettes. soda caps, milk jug caps, lotsa places to find em. ask friends, family and neighbors to save em for you if you don't use those types of bottles yourself. sgrig and I swear by em!


Cool idea Al. I been using poland spring caps for a while now to put under my cars on display cause 1, they're here allready, 2, when I told my mom to save them for me, I had 100 or 200 in a couple weeks. Plus I drink 5 to 6 bottles myself everyday. So they fit under the chassis perfect without depressing the shoes and keeping the tires of the surface too. :thumbsup:

P.S. I have bags of them now and they really work great. Especially since the little chassis stands are like a buck each or 2 for a buck.


----------



## Dslot

slotcarman12078 said:


> ... air bubbles ...


Yeah, Joe, air bubbles will scatter light badly. 

Try using a clean, smooth, flat surface and experiment with different mixing styles to see which minimizes bubbles for you. If you normally mix with a stick held vertical (like stirring a pot), try holding a flatter mixer (a popsicle stick) horizontally (like a spatula) and moving it in circles to mix. Make all motions slow and even to keep from trapping air. When you pick up the stick, don't set it back down in the goo immediately; give the surface a moment to even out and bubbles to pop.

Standard overnight-cure epoxy is stronger than Quick-Cure stuff. But for light pipes, you don't need much strength. It's more useful to see the result quickly and start over or correct if you need to. I've been using new Devcon 5-Minute Epoxy lately, and I'm very happy with it for clarity and ease of use.

Best of luck.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay.. I've armed myself with a double barrel tube of Permatex 5 minute epoxy.. This is NOT the one with the removable mixing barrel. FWIW, I believe the self mixing stuff I got the first time around is Loctite, and the mixing barrel has a series of / \/ \ / \ / \ / \ / thingies inside it which I suppose mixes the 2 parts as you squeeze them through. The problem with that type is it's damn near impossible to clean out the mixing tube, and you waste a bunch of epoxy left in the tube. To top it off, I couldn't figure out a way to seal off the tubes with the sliding plug they give you. It automatically taints one side when you slide it over. That being said... I am now armed with clear epoxy!! Watch out!! :lol:



Now you may be wondering why I spent a precious $4.31 on a tube of clear...... There's good news and bad news........

























*
The holes are doable!! I had to take the eye glasses off ( I usually do anyways for up close small stuff ) and hold my dremel extension up against my chin for extra stability, but I managed to pull the little stunt off!! That's the good news!!!!

Now the bad news... While the milling out of the side markers was not a problem, like a dork I had the dremel speed up a little high. Not a major problem until dummy me tried to clear the melted plastic from the tip.. and broke it off!!  One 25.00 .015 end mill down the crapper.  At lease I still have a .020 left to play with..*


----------



## Dslot

*Saving Plugged Epoxy*



> ... it's damn near impossible to clean out the mixing tube, and you waste a bunch of epoxy left in the tube. To top it off, I couldn't figure out a way to seal off the tubes with the sliding plug they give you. It automatically taints one side when you slide it over.




I meant to post this earlier; hope I'm not too late. 

If you haven't tossed the old stuff yet, you may be able to salvage some or most of the epoxy. 

I generally use the little tubes. When the mouths plug up, or the caps set on permanently, I just cut a little slit in the side of the tube and squeeze out from there. I keep it covered with tape when not in use. If it clogs, I just cut another. I've had 5-min. epoxy last for many months with taped slits and still be good.

You could probably do a similar trick on the double syringe thingie by drilling a small hole in each barrel, side by side. (Wipe off the drill thoroughly after drilling the first hole, of course). Now when you push the plunger, you should get side-by-side streams of epoxy and hardener out the new holes. Wipe off and cover with tape when finished for the day. 

-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe your out of control!!!

This is gonna be crazy!!!


----------



## alpink

ask your dentist about the bits he uses. when they are no longer usable for him, they are still plenty usable for plastics. he will probably insist that his staff autoclave them before letting you have them. a dentist gave me a bunch one time and I still have them. very sharp, tiny, intricate bits that like to eat plastic. I did get a small chuck from Micro Mark to be able to use them. think about it. better than spending money?


----------



## Rolls

What a great idea, Al! Smart!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

And I just happen to have a dentist appointment Thursday... Great idea Al!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: While I'm asking, I might be able to snag some old dental fliles off him. I know they're in Bill hall's artillery.. might come in handy here..


----------



## Bill Hall

Wizzer bits are very handy indeed! I have a vast assortment of whirling gizmos...but... 

... IMHO, the best things I get from the dentist are the hygenists hand picks and scrapers made from high quality steel. They are kept right next to my cutting board as I use them constantly.


----------



## Dslot

*Watchmaker's Technique*



slotcarman12078 said:


> *
> I had to take the eye glasses off ... and hold my dremel extension up against my chin for extra stability ... *


Joe, if you aren't doing it already, you may want to try out the "watchmaker's bench" technique for steadying hands and tools for fine work. I decided to give it a *separate thread*. I'm guessing it might work better than the chin technique, but couldn't say for sure.



> *One 25.00 .015 end mill down the crapper.  At lease I still have a .020 left to play with..*


 Yow! Maybe try drilling a hole and enlarging it with the cheaper grinding bits and burrs. I have gotten sets of very small ones at train shows for a lot less than $25. As others have suggested, the dentist can be a good source for bits and broken tools that still have one good end.

Keep up the great work. Maybe these suggestions can make it a little easier. :thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

My mistake was not scoping out the bay for bits first. I found similar to what I had for $8.00 + change on the bay, with a reasonable shipping fee. And as I said, the error was all mine for improper speed and improper clean up. You want to run slow so you cut the plastic, not melt it! I totally forgot I bought those bits 2 1/2 years ago. Their intended purpose was for opening up 66 GTO, and 67 Firebird tail lights, but I never put the awesome jig JoeZ made for me to work. Maybe if I can develop a steady handed method, I'll give the firebird tail lights a try...

*A pathetic history lesson...or three* :freak:

I tried to set up shop up a few income tax returns ago.. The drill press I bought from Harbor Freight involved the first error, as the chuck ended up a bit crooked. Not much, but when you're messing with .015 for a drill size a little wobble is enough to double or triple the mill cut. I was never able to straighten it out. Also, the milling vise I bought didn't fit on the drill press shelf, so it has to sit at a 45 degree angle to clear the upright for the motor. And the mounting slots didn't line up from plate to vise, so I could only half bolt it down. And, to make matters worse to have the milling vise fit on the shelf under the chuck, and have room for the bit, I had to flip the shelf upside down which threw the vise way out of level. I guess I got the wrong drill press!! :lol:

Back in the mid to late 80's I worked for a company named Wiremold, makers of surface mount conduit and power poles. If you've been in an office and seen poles from floor to ceiling to bring power / communications to work stations, or afterthought power additions in garages and warehouse areas, you've probably run across their stuff. I used to run the blue print room, and help out in the model shop. I used to have a blast running the big Bridgeport milling machine. I regret not pursuing the schooling I could have had to do that sort of thing for a living now. ( Company paid for if I wanted it.. DOH! ) 
It was cool watching the model tech take a block of raw material and make prototypes from scratch! 

This was when my second round with slot cars was in full swing. What's ironic was I had the model shop and electrical test lab guys at my disposal... and never thought to learn more about LEDs from them electronics whizzes. Funny that what I had access to back then directly affects the stuff I am doing now.. The only thing missing then was the great selection of LEDs.. and the imagination I possess now... oh, and it would be another 20 years before I knew about T jets!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*No marker lights on these...*

Hey gang! I finally got around to snapping some pix, so it's time to post some stuff up. First up, I finished a candy green Camaro. 





































The front parking lights on this one came out good! Sorry the in the dark pix don't do them justice. Mounted on a JL/ AW chassis with a 9 tooth pinion. 

I also done something I had serious doubt about doing.. Before I studied the Stude Golden Hawk, I thought, sure.. piece of cake!! Well, it wasn't!! The tops of the fenders up by the head lights is narrow, and the tail lights were going to prove tricky too. I've had to pull a few tricks out of my sleeve to get the light where I wanted it, but it was worth the effort...even if it isn't a desirable car to most.





































Tomorrow I'll put a few laps on them and see how they handle. Thanks for stoppin' by!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Just the other day, I was remembering back to when this was all a dream...and then marveling at just how far your program has come. 

Beautiful work... so sweet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Bill!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's really amazing. Bill says it well.


----------



## 22tall

Joe, I just checked out a Camaro marker light with a .025 bit. It just fills the indentation. If you want to check one out let me know. They have a 1/8" shank.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a .020 Steve.. The more fudge factor I have, the less likely I'll screw it up! LOL Thanks for thinking of me!! The side marker lights will have to wait until I can get things straightened out here.. Dang CDL cost is almost 3X what a regular license costs.. I have until 8/31 to get the $$$ saved up.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> ask your dentist about the bits he uses. when they are no longer usable for him, they are still plenty usable for plastics. he will probably insist that his staff autoclave them before letting you have them. a dentist gave me a bunch one time and I still have them. very sharp, tiny, intricate bits that like to eat plastic. I did get a small chuck from Micro Mark to be able to use them. think about it. better than spending money?


FYI Al. Joe, I went to the dentist yesterday, for a re fill on an old filling and asked my dr, which is a new guy, only my 3rd time there, about the bits and he told me he will have a cup full for me in a couple of weeks!! Carbide and diamond!!!!

Great tip Al, thanks!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice!! Same with my dentist!!! Thanks for the great suggestion!!


----------



## joegri

hey scman diggin the candy green camaro! what a cool color. keep,em commin they all look great!


----------



## slotto

Killer bro!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Them lights do look good, jus sayn'!!!


----------



## bobhch

*You give us hope...to cary on...*

slotcarman that Camaro is Kick Arse Dude with those duel rear round tailights! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I like the Stude too!

Bob...you light up our lives...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great builds & LED's, Joe, on both the Camaro & Stude. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks to all!! Trying to keep busy here... I have another 10 bodies getting prepped as I type. I spent most of the afternoon with a pin vise making holes... It's time I got on another 55 Chevy ( by request), I have 5 LED sleds in the works, a couple VW buses, and a few other odds and ends too! I have to put an order in for electronic supplies, as I'm out of one component other than what I have on boards now, and I can't light stuff without them. Last week it was LEDs.. The balancing act continues. It's hard accumulating any amount of cash for the end of the month ordeal I'm facing when I have to constantly replenish supplies. :freak: Thank you all for your continued support as I try my darnedest to cover my expenses.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well it's been a little while since I posted up anything new, and today I managed to finish something I honestly thought impossible!! Way back in my early days of HT, I found a source for blinky LEDs that worked on T jets, and I did a strobe lamp replacement on a JL Fairlane. The difficult location of the head lights, and the lens solution for the tail lights yet to be found, I figured I'd never be able to fully light one up. That was nearly 2 1/2 years ago, and I've grown a bit in my craft. It's been a few weeks in the making, but I finally figured out a way to do it and have it look decent. 













































Sorry for the blurry night shots.. The camera started acting wonky... I canned about 30 pix, these were the best of them... 

P.S. Thanks to Evan Designs for the blinkie LEDs!!! This seller stands behind their product, warranties them for 2 years, ships fast, and if there ever ( once in 2 1/2 years) is a problem, makes it right!! If you're looking for Flasher LEDs for slots, pick the Flashing LEDs for for transformers from here http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html Awesome people to deal with, and outstanding products!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Fan-damm-tastic


----------



## alpink

what Bill said


----------



## ParkRNDL

a little late to the party here... all this stuff is amazing, but that Camaro with the dual taillights just made my night :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

I love police cars! Just not when there behind me!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very impressive Scm. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> I love police cars! Just not when there behind me!


Boy you can say that again...

Great police work on that slotcarman. blink, blink, blink!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob... :roll::roll: ...zilla


----------



## partspig

What can I say Joe?? SPIFFY!!!  pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Sltman!!! New York could probalby use a few more police cars after the hurricane. Hope all is well...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! So far, so good, other than not having electricity when we woke up this AM. Glad the power came back on at 10:30!!!!! Where's the coffee??? :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Wow, GREAT Police car, Joe. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Moon unit.....*

Now, while the name may bring up images of the Zappa family, she is not who this post is about. A ways back, I got an Atlas model RR step van from Mittens to play around with. While it was an extremely light weight plastic body ( good for a conversion ) the thickness of the body meant some paint for lighting it. I scrapped the original American Plumbing, and went for something a little more drag strip worthy. I've never been to a real drag strip, so I don't know if vendors actually show up at races to sell their wares, but if they did, I figured they would want their truck tricked out...



















I also figured the driver would probably want to bring his girlfriend along for the ride...


















I still have to do something with the LEDs for the tail lights.. They're kinda low in the body.. I think BMF will do the trick.


















Yes!! It works.. Not as well as I wanted, but I've equipped this van with neon. I need to order brighter LEDs for the Neon stuff, which puts the set of LED sleds I was working on, on hold until I can afford the order. The ones I got were cheap, but they just don't throw enough light to really light up the track the way I hoped.

I still have a few details to button up on it.. Parking and clearance lights need to be painted on... Shielding the tail lights... Keep an eye open in swap and sell.. This, the police car, and hopefully a couple more will be posted up!! Tuesday night is my deadline.. I had the license cost covered but had to restock on supplies...:freak: Driver's license day is Wednesday..


----------



## Rolls

Dude, you're absolutely pegging the cool-meter! Love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Mittens is gonna get Mooned!!! Cool conversion Sltman, I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Cool conversion ! Mooned out !!


:dude:Neal


----------



## TBI

Frickin sweet, very well done! The fade ties everything together...... the lights push it over the top :thumbsup:

What was your source for the wheels?




BTW- Matchbox has a stepper in plastic now, I just posted a pic in Hilltop's "Plastic Diecast" thread


----------



## slotcarman12078

The wheels are Vincent's, and the tires are RrR's . A couple other notes.. This project required an extension to the chassis.. While it was handling decent prior to the lighting, it is a tad top heavy on curves.. 6"-ers especially. Adding the driver and passenger heads didn't help handling any, but I thought they looked good in there so I went with them. Also, I used regular resistors on this build, so I was able to go lower than what I have in stock for SMD types... They light up real good on a JL chassis with standard gearing. I'll scope out that MB TBI.. Might be a viable alternative.. The Atlas version is over 13.00..


----------



## slotcarman12078

The TM decided to throw me a curve ball today.. CL+M will be moving to a new location and production will be disrupted during this time.:freak: Hopefully by the end of the week I'll be in operation again, in a new larger facility. Apparently, the kids being 12 and 13 are needing their own personal spaces, and my little shop is getting converted into a bed room. This means moving my operation to the living room, moving the living room to the dining room, and splitting up the kids bedrooms. When mama says furniture gets moved, it gets moved!! :tongue: I was hoping to get a couple more cars done by tonight, but the moving plans kinda screwed that up. 

Just to give a hint what is going on in the research and development department, I've figured out a way to mill down the light pipes on 2.0mm LEDs. I'm still fine tuning the process, but once I have it nailed the following bodies will be one step closer to reality:

JL 59 Chevy
MM 66 GTO
JL 70 Chevelle
JL 68 Firebird
JL 62 Impala
JL El camino
JL 64 GTO
JL Challenger
JL Cuda
Dash Galaxies
Dash Fairlanes
Dash Green Hornet
Dash 442
Dash 65 GTO


The problem associated with these particular models is the fact that these car's head lights are smaller than the standard 2.0mm LED size. By being able to narrow down the light pipe, I should be able to light all of these. Over a year ago I picked up a Dremel lathe at a yard sale. I am going to try to figure out a way to put it to use. It didn't come with a chuck, but it did come with a plate that you can screw a dowel on to. I'm going to try to make a jig I can secure on to that plate with the thought of milling down LEDs. The hand made prototypes i made yesterday were done chucked in an electric drill, but I couldn't center the LED, so the results weren't perfectly round. If the LEDs bases weren't rectangular, things would be easier...

Stay tuned fellow slot heads, I may be down for a few days, but there's stuff almost done that I hope will knock your socks off!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Coming soon!!










See, the Avanti isn't a bad looking body... if it isn't painted snot green, that is!! 

















This Avanti is being done by request. If anyone else wants one done up, let me know via PM and we'll discuss options..



















This particular ambulance is a get well gift to Larry Lype. Once parts piggie gets caught up with his resin cast stuff, a van body and the raised roof will be at his pen for casting purposes. Hopefully, these ambulance roofs and van bodies will be good sellers for him!!


















Easy now Joe 65!! This one is gonna take a little time!! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Dude!!! Awesome stuff. Very inspirational thread!


----------



## dnybsbl

slotcarman12078 said:


> The TM decided to throw me a curve ball today.. CL+M will be moving to a new location and production will be disrupted during this time.:freak: Hopefully by the end of the week I'll be in operation again, in a new larger facility. Apparently, the kids being 12 and 13 are needing their own personal spaces, and my little shop is getting converted into a bed room. This means moving my operation to the living room, moving the living room to the dining room, and splitting up the kids bedrooms. When mama says furniture gets moved, it gets moved!! :tongue: I was hoping to get a couple more cars done by tonight, but the moving plans kinda screwed that up.
> 
> Just to give a hint what is going on in the research and development department, I've figured out a way to mill down the light pipes on 2.0mm LEDs. I'm still fine tuning the process, but once I have it nailed the following bodies will be one step closer to reality:
> 
> JL 59 Chevy
> MM 66 GTO
> JL 70 Chevelle
> JL 68 Firebird
> JL 62 Impala
> JL El camino
> JL 64 GTO
> JL Challenger
> JL Cuda
> Dash Galaxies
> Dash Fairlanes
> Dash Green Hornet
> Dash 442
> Dash 65 GTO
> 
> 
> The problem associated with these particular models is the fact that these car's head lights are smaller than the standard 2.0mm LED size. By being able to narrow down the light pipe, I should be able to light all of these. Over a year ago I picked up a Dremel lathe at a yard sale. I am going to try to figure out a way to put it to use. It didn't come with a chuck, but it did come with a plate that you can screw a dowel on to. I'm going to try to make a jig I can secure on to that plate with the thought of milling down LEDs. The hand made prototypes i made yesterday were done chucked in an electric drill, but I couldn't center the LED, so the results weren't perfectly round. If the LEDs bases weren't rectangular, things would be easier...
> 
> Stay tuned fellow slot heads, I may be down for a few days, but there's stuff almost done that I hope will knock your socks off!!



and a '55?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes Don, you 55 is in the works too! I forgot to take a pic. It's drilled but waiting for paint. The shop is back on line, and slowly taking shape!!! SLOWLY!!! :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh man I'm a hurting puppy!! Woke up before 5 AM and got an early start. The bench was the last thing to haul in here... Then painting the kid's room, 2 coats. The painting really fudged up my hand, but the TM wouldn't let me do anything else until she could move furniture, so painting I did.  From here on it's finding homes for the mountain of crap on the slot table, which I can't get to until I find homes for the mountains of crap on the floor.... Maybe tomorrow I can get back to work. I hope my hand straightens out tonight.


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

That Mooneyes delivery truck is Outa Sight!! 

Another great paint, decal and light job with style. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The fancy red on the VW van and Avanti are Red Hot!

Looks like you have a line up of future projects to keep you busy for a long, long time.

Bob...Keep on Lighting em up Dude...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SCM - hope you doing ok?? jeez do overdo your hands! anyway your cars are soo cool. I agree with bob on mooneye truck. keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Avanti & Ambulance look GREAt & so do all the other vehicles! :thumbsup: Rest your hand & let it recover, will be better in the long run. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll be working at the bench by noon!! :woohoo: Moving took a few days ( had to repaint the old cave so that killed a day ), and finding homes for all my junk took another 3. Due to the open location, a new painting method needs to be arranged. It's not a major issue now, but once the outside temps drop and the snow is flying, I'll need to have a working spray booth. Oh... more good news!! Tomorrow is the kid's last day of summer vacation!!! :woohoo::hat::woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, yesterday did not go as well as planned.. Up way too early, felt lousy all day, and just about nothing went right. Spent five hours working on the slammed VW bus only to find out one of the tail lights is messed up, and the chassis I picked was a dud. I had them sorted and stuff got shuffled in the move.On top of that I found out my 4 year old monitor crapped for good, and it wasn't the easy fix I was hoping for. 

The only thing that did go well was I did the final touches on the red Avanti. 




































At least the day wasn't a total loss..


----------



## TBI

Pretty Nifty! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

sorry to hear about the mishaps, but the Avanti is 'toot-sweet' !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sounds like some of my luck Sltman... Looks like all's working out, judging by the Avanti!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hang in there!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow Joe that Avanti looks super!


----------



## slotto

Killer Avanti!


----------



## XracerHO

Avanti looks GREAT! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Let's go surfing now....*

Hey, for a string of mishaps it didn't come out half bad!!! Turns out the tail light issue was the slightest hint of a short between the tail lights and rear post. The paint I shot on the sides through a mask for the decals ended up too big, and I was able to fudge it back to presentable. I had to break into my supply of NOS chassis for it, but I think it was a good decision in the end. The surf boards are mixed.. One swiped from a Hot Wheels, the other one is a resin copy of a resin copy...:lol:... honed down to one board. The curtains were cut from a bandana.. Front and side decals are from the fingernail decal girl Zilla hooked us up with 1 year+ ago. The surf board decals are from http://www.flamingcolors.com/ License plate by Rob's.. RIP...  

While the boards were CA'd on the roof bars, no one in their right mind would drive off without throwing a couple bungee cords on them. Bungees are single strands of stripped stranded wire, and twisted underneath the boards. This will hopefully help keep the boards in place on the bars. 

The chassis I started with was narrowed both front and rear so a set of skinny Vincents would fit with the body slammed. I also had filled the front axle holes (with JB Weld) and drilled new axle holes under the truck holes so the fronts would be centered in the wheel wells. I wasn't too keen on the idea of doing that modification to a NOS chassis.... so stock tires it is. 
















































It may not be perfect, but considering what I dealt with, I think it came out pretty darn good.


----------



## WesJY

the van looks SOOOOO COOOOOLLL!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

everybody's learning how ....
c'mon and safari with me !

too cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, one more thing I forgot to mention.... This VW has yellow light up parking lights too.. PIX tomorrow..


----------



## 41-willys

sweet VW


----------



## ParkRNDL

late to the party here on the Avanti... man, that thing is SWEET. that's the AW one, right? i have one or two in that snarfy avocado color. must be time for a repaint. and the lighting is amazing too, as on all your projects...

Bus is sweet too, but the Avanti really grabbed me.

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't do a lot of surfing here in Middle Tennessee, but if we had some waves, I'd have to have it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys.. The bus gave me a fight.. but I fought back!!:beatdeadhorse: 

I still can't understand the logic of JL painting them Avanti's such ugly colors!! They are a detailing challenge too since the "chrome" is molded in. It was a learning experience, as I figured out you can detail with silver lacquer, and as long as you don't over brush it, it works good. It helps having a clear coat on it before doing the trim. Unlike putting enamel on, it does "burn" into the topmost coat, making it more durable, but you really have to watch how you apply it. If you move it around too much once it's on the body, it works it's way into the color coat and in this case, the silver would have wound up pink!! I have found that details painted in enamels tend to wear off quickly. Once all is done, another lacquer clear coat is applied, so the details should stick around for a long while!


----------



## slotcarman12078

As promised.. Pix of the VW surfer bus lit up...


----------



## Rolls

Sweet, SCman. Diggin' the yellow pkg lights. Very classy touch!!


----------



## TBI

*"Surfing's not a sport, it's a way of life, you know, a hobby. 
It's a way of looking at that wave and saying, Hey bud, let's party!" *

















That VeeDubb is Gnarly Dude!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great job on the V-dub Bus & Avanti ! Gotta post some pics of my "AvantiNator II " Version !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Love those buses! great job scm!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

THis is a pic of one of the slammed down BadAss AvantiNator II's that I resincast a few years back.


Neal:dude:



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=51531&d=1199329272



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=51530&d=1199329272


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks cool Neal!! I'm going to throw a couple studes in the mix again soon...

I finally felt good enough to get to the bench today.. First up I just about buttoned up a blue LED Sled..


















The paint is... fingernail polish!! Thinned down about 5:1 with lacquer thinner ( more thinner than polish! ) and shot through my airbrush. It looks better on the car than on the TM's nails, I think!! This was to be my first of a series of Neon Sleds, but the idea didn't go as planned. A series of goof ups made it take way longer than anticipated. For starters, I put the LEDs in as I always do so I don't get the + mixed up with the -. Sadly, I engineered the circuit board bassackwards.. 

I had 2 choices and shoulda made a 3rd. The first was to have double the wire going around the body, which I shot down. The second choice (which I took) was to put the board in upside down, which puts the wiring on the correct sides. Hindsight's 20/20 though. I should have scrapped the board and made a new one, because I had to trim a NOS Tjet chassis to get this one to fit. The next goof up was with the Neon. The LEDs fit between the body and chassis... until you try to shield them and attach them. The 2.0 mm LEDs I bought a month ago are not only too dim, they don't fit. I had to resort to smaller, brighter LEDs mounted up by the back pillar of the roof. It's not the look I was going for, as I wanted more of just an under glow. 



























It's not 100% done yet. It needs the caps put on the front wheels still, and it needs a couple coats of Future. I'd hit it with the clear lacquer, but the glass is already put in, and my AB is still off limits until the booth gets done. I really hate shooting bodies on the front porch, so hopefully the booth will be together this week.

Also, here's a few teaser shots of the next Camaro...



























This is almost going to plan! I figured out another trick to use for the headlights on these and other smaller head lighted cars... I had been using my drill to narrow the light pipe... But if I trim the base, which I have to do anyways to fit the LEDs, it fits in the largest size Dremel collet so I can use Mr. Dremel to shape the light pipes! This is way easier than the drill because in the Dremel they are pretty much centered and don't wobble!

The last batch of circuit boards I made had a few soldering errors on them. I'm trying to get used to a new iron (thanks pp) and a few gaps got bridged, burning up a few LEDs in the process of testing. I'll get used to it one of these days!


----------



## alpink

Joe, i just acquired some copper tape that i think is primarily used by stained glass assemblers for the solder to have something to cling to. anyway, it has adhesive on one side and is conductive. would you like some to experiment with for your creations?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Al, but I bought a roll from my local stained glass dealer over a year ago and keep forgetting to try it. :lol: Thanks for reminding me!! :thumbsup: Where I got lost thinking about it was... Heating the tape to solder to it can't be done after the tape is installed in the body. Heating it prior is an option, but I have a feeling the glue will kinda burn up when you do it. Then trying to finagle the LEDs soldered to the tape to get them in the car... I guess I can try it with a dud and see how it goes.


----------



## slotto

Love it SCM. That Camaro is off the hook.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman that surf van is Beach Ready Approved!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...look at all the pretty lights (COOL)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

The last 7 days have been horrible. Nothing seemed to go right... It got to the point I was afraid to touch anything, because it seemed everything I touched turn to crap. I managed to shake off the bad vibes today, and actually got something almost done.














































I still have a little buttoning up to do on her. I need to make a grill decal, as the primer I shot on this was directly from a spray bomb, and the grille lost all it's detail. I also still have to paint the head light LEDs. It felt good getting it done, and am glad the conceptual idea worked. Now maybe I can get caught up on the backlog of other projects that have been accumulating on the bench. :freak:


----------



## partspig

Looks nice Joe!:thumbsup: pig


----------



## Rolls

Diggin' the side marker lights, Joe. First class!


----------



## tjd241

*Marrow...*

Side marker lights... yeah that's _"okay"_ joeLED... but if you REALLY wanna capture some realism... you also need to shoot fer that ambient glow of the ciggy lighter as it gets pulled out of he dash.   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing work Joe!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work Joe!!! Lots of time in that I'm sure!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What's next, a tag light??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks, guys! No ciggy lighter.. no tag light.. I think this is about as far as I can go lighting-wise... :lol: As far as what's next??? Who knows!?!?!?!?


----------



## win43

WOWSERS

Joe,
Very cool :thumbsup::thumbsup:!! Really like the side markers on the 'maro.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay, I'm calling this done!! My decal idea turned to crap before it even got on the car.. 










Heading to a swap and sell near you!!!

In other news, my spray booth is almost done..



























I still have to make the front cover board, and the board that fits in the window. The window fan will be gone once the window board is made. As you can see from the last picture, That fan has seen more than it's share of over spray! :lol: Once the booth is operational, not only will it handle the paint fumes... It'll suck up soldering fumes too. Filters for it are fairly cheap, and I cut it to fit the opening, with enough filter left over to take care of the air inlet holes in the lower front. The filter doesn't quite touch the fans, and there's a lot of filter, so it should last a while. I just can't run the fans when I'm cutting and shaping circuit boards, or that front filter will clog fast.

I'm also seriously considering getting rid of the drill press. It's pretty much useless. So far it's sole purpose has been a rather large, pricey Dremel holder.  I'll mount the milling vise directly on the bench, and use the booth as a hanger for the Dremel. I may have a few more tricks up my sleeve using the milling vise... As it stands now, it's solely used to hold brass tube when I tap it for posts.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, and by the way, Don... Your requested 55 Chevy has been on hold waiting for the booth. I've already painted and stripped it twice... Stupid spray bombs!! :freak:


----------



## TBI

Shoot Joe, that Camaro is "Hamburg" cool! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

liken the last coupla builds there joe . the sled is a beatiful color blue! the lights on the camaro look awesome! and the paint booth is a great idea man. nice job on all!!


----------



## coach61

Joe that paint booth is awesome I used the same setup at the old house. Now I just paint the walls of the new workshop.. it works great doesn't it! and the sidemarker on the 'Maro had me actually sit back and go wow.. how does he do this stuff...I am so impressed and in awe of all you guys posting stuff right now it freakin amazing..

coach


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks y'all!! It's been a rough couple weeks... My hand is bugging me again, probably from toting the drill press down to the basement. Bench is cleaned and ready to go, though. I just started getting back in the swing of things yesterday, and the TM had me running in circles all day today. The booth is done, at least. I haven't had a chance to actually try it with anything but spraying a few shots of silver in the can top for glow deadening. Seems like it's gonna work good!! I'm hoping to be back at it tomorrow or Weds. A dentist appointment messes up my day tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I like that paint booth Joe!!!


----------



## slotto

Love the Camaro and the booth. You are an inspiration SCM!


----------



## videojimmy

I love the paint splattered fan.... I have one just like it


----------



## slotcarman12078

Once it gets splattered so much, it stops working!! LOL Sadly, the darn thing doesn't easily come apart, and you can only clean so much. I have a few things going on here, trying to play catch up with some older projects. Updates to follow as projects get completed.


----------



## alpink

woo hoo, I got the Camaro and it is too SWEET! runs great and is the envy of all that have seen it on track. the side markers and front turn signals lit up really turns heads. thank you Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

My pleasure Al, and thanks again for you continued support!! That Camaro was a fun challenge. It opened up a can of worms too, as I'm now looking at other candidates that fit the process.


----------



## bobhch

Great Camaro send off and enjoyment story alpink and joe.  

Paint Booth...Phssssssssssssssssst away!!

I see a great book in the works for you Joe. "A man & his fan" 

Bob...never wrote a book in my life...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Finally back at it..*

It's been a rough week, to say the least. Persistent migraines and bellyaching made it difficult to get much done. I think the head splitting headaches were brought on by my neck being out of whack again, so I'm back on the muscle relaxers.. I do finally have my paint booth finished, and it does a great job sucking the fumes out of the house. I also did a major break down and cleaning of my airbrush... New needle was required, and luckily I got a spare with the brush. 

Here's what's finished as of today...























































AW body, NOS Aurora chassis... I did a ton of cutting on the glass insert... Front windows are open now, and the bulk of the useless insert was eliminated for weight reduction. She handles great now!! :thumbsup: The glass mod got rid of the top heavy-ness of this body. Paint is a Duplicolor light blue, with a couple coats of Metalcast over it. The decals were another problem, and the main reason I did the airbrush overhaul. I went through 6 sets of them before I was able to get a light enough clear coat on them that didn't bleed the ink. I don't think Pete ( Bubba123 ) would want pink decals on his truck!! LOL It'll be in the mail Monday, Pete, and thanks for your patience!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got another major job finished today too. If you went back in this thread about a year, you'd see me start a rescue truck for Larry Lype. I wish I could say it's done, but it's still in pieces.  Seems every time I think I'm getting somewhere with it, another problem shows up. So, to make up for the HUGE delay on getting his truck done for him, and a reward for his incredible patience, I've gone and made him a consolation prize of sorts. 
























































Click the last picture for a short video.

This body was a modified Mini Lindy van. I opened up the roof, and gooped an AFX ambulance roof to it. The add on was modified to accommodate the LEDs. I did learn a lot from this build, and would do things a bit different if I were to do it again. First off, I would get the flasher arrangement custom made, and that would save some weight and bulk inside. Second, I would do a little more weight reduction to the add on roof section. The boxed screw post in the top just adds top heavy bulk to the body. The last thing I learned is I can't use those 6 ohm armed lighted chassis for light ups. The lower ohms of the arm makes for a quick race car, but for lighting with LEDs, even with a 90 ohm controller you barely use any trigger. Because of that, unless you're straight lining all the time, the LEDs will not get enough juice to stay lit, especially on the twisty turnies. I could use lower ohm resistors, but the life span of the LEDs would be severely diminished if someone were to peg the throttle...

Because of those lessons learned, I had to ( gulp ) put a magnet under the chassis to help it stay upright, and swap the top plate for a higher ohm arm.

Sorry for the delay with your project, Larry, and I hope this makes up for a year + of waiting!!


----------



## Super Coupe

The little Lindy Ambulance looks great and the suburban also.Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## 41-willys

great work on both trucks :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

That's one sweet ambulance!!

Wes


----------



## TBI

Sweet rigs!

Nice to see you back in the cave Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman..............does it again!!

Nice Blue on that Bubba 57 Panel and that Ambulance is Blinky, Blinky COOL also!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: & :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...they don't call him slotcarman for nothing...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Sltman with the panel & ambulance...That's some great looking exterior illumination work...Like the flashies!!! ( just not in chat )...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

Killer job on the Ambulance and the Suburban!


----------



## tjd241

Good job Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, I'm so glad the site is back up and running!! Thank you Hank for rooting out the problems and getting us back on the air!!

I've been a busy bee the past couple days, trying to get a group of cars finished and moved to the S&S area. Here's the first one I buttoned up yesterday...

























































I started with a coat of gray primer, followed by a coat of Metalcast base coat. I then shot a couple coats of Mopar yellow. I wasn't happy with the yellow on this, so I grabbed a can of Metalcast red and started throwing light coats over the yellow. Then, to finish the job, I went heavier all around the bottom. Once that was nice and dry, I brush detailed all the chrome by hand. A few coats of clear and she was done. Powered by a 9 tooth pinion converted AW T jet chassis, wheels by Vincent, rear tires are RRR fronts. ( Hey, they work and are way stickier than the Vincent tires! LOL ) More coming... including a 55 chebby rust bucket!! Stay tuned!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

So, while I was painting stuff, I grabbed a MEV Edsel body and decided to see just how good I could get it. I kicked around color options and picked a bright yellow, with a white rear quarter accent.























































Once I shot the gray primer, I shot the body in white. Then I taped off the accent spears on the rear quarters and shot a few coats of Mopar yellow. The royal pain was the silver accents, and figuring out the tail lights. Since I'm not a big Edsel fan, so I had to scope out pix to figure out which year and model I had. Considering how shaky I've been lately, I think it came out okay!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

The most time consuming project lately has been the 55 Chevy project that I've been putting off for some time now. I'm happy to report it's almost finished. I've had a long standing request for this car, and I hope the person who requested it is happy with it. I really didn't have many ideas to go on, other than it be ratty. I suppose if this isn't what he had in mind I can find another body and try again... 























































I was shooting for that " We got a barn find" look, like it just got pushed outside for the first time in 20 years. ( They had to wipe a clean spot on the windshield to steer it out of the barn ). 

I dread going into the paint details, but here goes... Sanded the whole body, and de-chromed most of the side trim. A couple light followed by a heavy coat of gray primer. Then a coat or 2 of Silver lacquer. I taped off the body except for the fender and door, and shot them in turquoise/yellow. Then once that dried good, I untaped the body, and taped the door and fender. The body then got a couple light coats of gray primer, a couple coats of ruddy brown primer, and I let it sit a day to dry completely. 

I wet sanded the whole body with 1000 grit ( with a drop of dish soap in the water ) until I was happy with the results. This was followed with a couple hundred dry brush taps with ruddy brown / thinner 50/50 mix for the heavier rust details. I followed up with another round of 100 or so dry brush taps with the same ruddy brown, with a couple drops of black added to the mix for contrast. Then I shot the whole body with a couple coats of dull coat. The bumpers and grille were also hit with the same 50/50 mix to get them crusty.

Is it too far gone to salvage? The frame is straight and pretty solid, and it never got wrecked... A little gas in the carb, and a jump start and it fired right up...:wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic 55 Chevy, a real barn find, great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice looking Edsel, are you going to light the rear tailights? ..RL


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman can....who can...he can!!

The Yellow and White Edsel looks Fabio! I'm not sure many of us would go out a buy a real 1/1 Edsel but, it's kinda a fun car and in ho land a fun one to run. 

Love how you beat up the paint on the 55! You did a Smash Up Job on both of these.

Bob...Love them...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

I really like the Edsel, you did a good job on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yellow is cool on any car!!! Or maybe I should say, any car is cool in yellow...
Lots of detailing either way and always liking a 55, one of my favorite cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## coach61

Diggin the Edsel. saw one in Wyoming similar to that last summer wife even let me turn around so I could admire it lol..Even my daughter Carol thought it was a cool car its its fuggly sort of way.. Weird how us guys dig the Edsel when the old folks ran away from it in droves lol..


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! While I've tossed around the possibilities of lighting MEV bodies, I haven't gone ahead a tried yet. MEVs are at the smaller end of the HO spectrum, there really isn't room to work in there, and the cost of even a blem body makes it even harder to want to try. Just the tail lights is possible... The head lights not as easy. My experiments with clear epoxy have been disappointing so far. What looks crystal clear to the eye, isn't to a white LED. More experimentation is required with cheaper bodies before I start chewing up expensive ones! :lol:


----------



## partspig

All good stuff Joe!!!! :thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotto

Dude, that Edsel is gonna look BOSS all lit up!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not lit up slotto.. I ain't that brave yet!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I'm calling this one DONE!*

Well, I was kinda delayed getting this 55 Chevy done. It couldn't have been managed in my new cave without the booth, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. LOL Actually, the tail lights are what made me drag my feet, because they are so small, and the margin for error is huge. It takes good timing to catch the hot melt gun when it's hot enough to melt the glue stick, but not so hot that it melts the rear quarters. Not to mention the fact that removing a boo boo usually takes the paint it touches with it. :freak:

Anyways....
































































She's riding on a basically NOS chassis ( I had to test drive...) I had planned on attempting to light the front parking lights too, but that idea didn't pan out. There isn't enough light coming out the sides of the LEDs to make any kind of glow down below them. I _might_ have been able to throw a pair of smaller yellows down there, but I'm now sure I can squeeze 3 resistors under the board, let alone fit the LEDs inside the fenders. Anyhoo, I had fun making it, and I learned a lot from doing it, but shiny is soooo much easier!! Thanks for following along!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like another winner.Great job lighting her up.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

Yeah! Looks PERFECT!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## GTPguy

Outstanding 'aged' paint job! The rust looks great, and the windsheild effect is just right.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Great work on the lighting and craftsmanship. Very inspiring!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Nifty FX*



GTPguy said:


> Outstanding 'aged' paint job! The rust looks great, and the windsheild effect is just right.


Ditto Joe!

The patina is spot on and the overall aging is uniform...high tech sorcery I say!


----------



## slotto

slotcarman12078 said:


>


AWESOME. And it's for sale too. How much Bro?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Rolls

Another scman masterpiece. You've really turned out a very authentic (and cool!) looking aging on this one. Lights are outta the park, as usual for a scman build.

Awesome!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Finally, something new!*

Hey gang!! I've been in a slump again. Seems like 4 out of every 5 projects have gotten messed up somehow or another. If it isn't paint issues, it's LEDs not wanting to cooperate. Needless to say, this guy is going to be heading right to S&S. I was running low on LEDs to begin with, and I ran into major headaches and busted 2 pair of them putting me almost out of business. lol I've started another Willys project or two, since the LEDs they use are different. Anyhoo, here's the latest...























































The pix don't do the paint justice... My camera just doesn't like green...

Here's the scoop. Paint is metalcast base for light blockage and a base coat. Then I decided to try something different, and used a duplicolor gold flake fade on the sides. Then I shot the whole shebang in metalcast green. I'm thinking next time I'll use the metalcast yellow instead of the gold for fading. She's running on a NOS T jet.

P.S. I'm trying something new on the Willys... pix when it's worthy... Hope it works!! Let's just say I did a little sculpting on a meatloaf pan...


----------



## WesJY

Dont we all hate that??!! ARGHHH!! But the car looks SWEET!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

awwww man, that is killer


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking Nova, I must say...RM


----------



## TBI

That's the Bee's knees SlotCarDudeMan!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What's cooking...*

Hey gang!! While I'm waiting for my latest LED order to get delivered, I've been hacking away on the next in line....




























I would have taken a front end shot and showed ya the intake scoop whittled out of the meatloaf pan, but I fudged the grill and had to reshoot that area. More pix coming tomorrow I hope!!

Also, a project I've always wanted to attempt but wasn't sure how to pull it off is finally getting somewhere. This poor body has been stripped 3X now, and I think I got a handle on the process. 



























If you can't guess where I'm going with this you're either too young, or waaaaay too old!!! :lol: Metalcast silver base coat for light leakage protection, Then a coat or two of basic white. Next on the recipe card was a few coats of pearl white finger nail polish thinned down about 4:1 with lacquer thinner. Once that dried really good, I taped off the " light beam" around the front half, and the rainbow section around the back. 

My initial plan was to do all the grunt work with decals, but doing wraps is too dang hard!! The angle of the front panel of the van has a tendency of making stuff twist. I learned that with the ambulance I made Hilltop way back when... Soooo, I decided paint would be easier. 

I needed a template, and my original thought was heavy paper, like lightweight packaging, but that plan got scrapped with the first shots of yellow. Something transparent for a template was needed so I could see where I was shooting. I found out transparency sheets ( luckily I bought these years ago for making windows in buildings ) were the perfect answer!! You can see where you're spraying, and they cleaned right up with thinner without fogging for the next shot of color. The pearl white really makes the colors pop, and while it's not perfect, I'm happy with the result. My one gripe about the spray booth being where it is, is I have to lean over the bench to shoot. It's not a major deal for spraying entire car bodies, but for stuff like this, and my eyes being how they are, a little closer would have been a tad more comfy.

In case you're wondering, there will be one decal per side when it's done, as I have to do the prisms. The plan is take triangles of decal paper and paint them black, and mist white around the edges. Also, I'm undecided on how crazy I want to light this. Part of me says quit at the head and tail lights, part of me says do some neon underneath, and part of me wants to do something silly like put one of them crazy rainbow flashers in the back, like there's a cosmic party goin' on in back. 


To give ya you an idea...


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there!


----------



## XracerHO

Nova is Fantastic & can't wait to see the Willy's & Van finished. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking the color ban!!! A silver prism might do the trick ??? RM


----------



## alpink

go with cosmic


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's what I was thinking too Al. I think I have a big enough capacitor laying around for the rainbow flasher. I'm going to have to think about how I set it all up, so it isn't top heavy. Should I block it so only the back windows light up, all the glass glows, or go for the whole crazy matching neon underneath? Decisions, decisions!! LOL


----------



## Super Coupe

"Let the light shine through". Go crazy!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

what Tom said
shine on you crazy diamond


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Progress report...*

Hey gang!! I got a little done today... Just going to toss up a few pix and get back to the bench..























































The more I experiment with this rusty look, the more I like it. Basically the same process as I did with the 55 Chevy, though this one went a lot quicker. The only issue I had with the paint was trying to get the grille to look the way I wanted. I took off too much paint and had to reshoot the nose. Shiny is fun, but this is a change of pace, and the best part is it's fairly easy once you have the hang of it. And to add to the good stuff, it's easy to walk away if need be and pick up where you left off!!

Sadly, as evidenced by the last two pix, there was a little lighting snafu in the left tail light. I could say I was shooting for the 1157 hanging out of the socket look.... The LED is in there, and it's lit... It just kinda shifted on me. I'm gonna take a vote on whether I should leave it as is, or dremel out the JB and do it over.... And this way I can see who actually reads, and who just looks at the pictures!


----------



## alpink

leave it. it is more authentic to what a good restoration under progress looks like. nice job.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Wait!! There's more!!!*

Dark side of the moon 1 also made a little progress today..









Clear coat is on...




























Dang!! Try again!! lol









Man, I had a heck of a time getting that prism to show up the way it looks!! The last picture kinda shows it. 

I tried the black painted triangle with the white fogged edges and just didn't like the results. I grabbed my Dark Side CD and realized the artwork I was scoping out on the web was altered, and according to the CD, the prism is white with blue kinda misted on. This made it way easy to just cut triangles from white decal paper ( always save your scraps that don't fit the printer!!!! ) and air brushed some metalcast blue on.. A little Decalset helped it settle in the door seam. I'm gonna let the clear completely dry over night and start on the lighting tomorrow... 

Oh, one more thing I did, that might not have been noticed... I shot the bumpers with Alclad, and then pulled a little stunt I learned a few paint jobs back... If you don't really clean your air brush bowl and your paint cup very good, a bit of Alclad flake stays behind. Mixed with clear, it adds a little sparkle to your clear. I like shooting clear modified this way over black, as it adds a little something special to a usually boring color..


----------



## alpink

I likey


----------



## joegri

jeez joe ya had to go ahead n make up a van!!! very cool. seems to me you were just getting into airbrushin? you,ve come a longway very fast!! when its done please send it to me...... joegri cell block #9 nicely done joe.


----------



## alpink

joegri, get in line, i saw it first!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Leave the tail lights as they are it looks very real. At first I thought that was what you were trying to make it look like.


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the van, and I can see the light on the Willy's. I agree with Al to leave the left tail light as is. It gives it the,I'll fix it when I get to it look. Actually it reminds me of my 1:1 truck. It has lights that need fixing too. Cool Beans!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay!! Verdict is in, and the jury finds the defendant guilty!! 20.00 fine for a busted tail light!! Off it goes to S&S land, and just in time too. TM is almost out of smokes and ready to throttle me!! LOL


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, have the tail light showing on the Rusty Willy's, maybe drill from the outstide so the light shows & rough a repair - give it that well used & low maintenace look! The Van looks GREAT & so does the Willy's. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

I read your post Joe...leave it in Dude. Nice Willys Rust!!!

WOW! WOW! WOW! Dark Side of the Moon!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is AWESUM Joe...Love it!!!!! What a Cool build Man...Oh Yeah it is Sweeeeeeeeeet! Pink Floyd Rules!! 

Oh and that alclad misting trick is a good idea Mr. I airbrush now! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Blown away by your van...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEETTTT......


Wes


----------



## TBI

Leave the Willys as is :thumbsup:


Really diggin the Dark side of the moon van too! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing stuff Joe. The dark side van is genius! Can you make smoke come out of the windows while doing laps?


----------



## ebi

Ahhh, shine on you crazy diamond!!
Nice design!
I wish it were here...


Regards
Ebi


----------



## slotcarman12078

I suppose I could find a smoke unit for an old train... lol 

I had a rough day yesterday, having gotten only 4 hours sleep. The few things I tried to work on were total losses and I made the choice to not screw up anything important, and forgot about the bench for the day. A ways back I bent up a pair of aluminum side pipes for a Willys pick up, thinking the additional weight would aid in handling, and hide a little of the chassis on the van. Every time I tried to bend a hook, the aluminum cracked. I think I used a larger diameter tube last year when I got the process to work. I guess I better go back in time and see what I did...


----------



## CJ53

Joe.. 
heat the tubing with a small torch or even a bic lighter. Helps to stop the cracking and kinking.. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

I tried that the second time around.. I'll give it a shot again later today. This time I'll really get it hot and see what happens. I believe I used a larger diameter tube back then.. The stuff I tried to use yesterday was small ( 1/16th ID).


----------



## Bill Hall

CJ53 said:


> Joe..
> heat the tubing with a small torch or even a bic lighter. Helps to stop the cracking and kinking..
> CJ


Annealing....yes...a must!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:How about putting a chip into your cool van that plays "Dark side of the Moon " in your cool van as it runs on the track ?



Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh heck Neal!! I have yet to find a mini speaker that will fit. :lol: And then finding a dark side playing chip?? 

Slowly making progress on the van. I don't want to fudge it up!! I had a good talk with CJ on the phone last night, and was at the bench til after midnight bending side pipes. The heating did the trick!!  I didn't slip a piece of brass rod inside it though, so I'll have to figure out another way of mounting them. I have a couple ideas though. With any amount of luck, the van should be done by the end of the week, along with maybe a Chevelle. It all depends on how I feel. I woke up about 3 hours too early again this AM, and I tend to screw stuff up when I'm like this.. :freak:

P.S. I haven't forgot ya's 22tall, Jerry, PP, Wes and ND!!


----------



## ggnagy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh heck Neal!! I have yet to find a mini speaker that will fit. :lol: And then finding a dark side playing chip??



Gut a "record your own message" greeting card? Piezo speaker might fit. 
Another small cheap speaker would be a tiny "earbud" headphone.
More expensive route.. hasn't onboard sound decoders hit N Scale locomotives yet? those would be tiny speakers.


----------



## SpiderRPM

Your work is amazing! I can just stare at each pic forever.

Someone needs to school me on wiring up lights. I have electrical 
and soldering experience..just need to witness it or do one "hands
on" to understand it. 

Again, great work!


----------



## SpiderRPM

Seriously, man. Every page I click on...I just sit in disbelief.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. Record your own greeting card, you say? The van body does offer a little more space than cars do.  You got me thinking, for sure!! A long ways back I bought a teeny reed switch to experiment with. I was wondering if when a chassis is running if the magnetic field gets larger... enough to close a reed switch when the car is moving, but positioned in a way so the reed switch is open when no power is applied. That way, I could run the sound chip off a battery, and have the music playing only when operating.

Thanks Spidey!! Sometimes I wonder how I get my fat fingers in there myself! :lol: I did it in steps, from the early days ( search "playing with LEDs") in the custom forum to see my early work.) to how I do them now. There's a whole lot of fabricating, from etching the circuit boards, to making the new posts out of brass tube and copper rod. Body prep includes cutting off the posts, drilling out head and tail light holes, to an initial coat of silver paint to stop the "Lamethrower" ( thanks for the name, Bill ) glow. I usually have about a 50% success rate. The other 50% gets stripped and redone or scrapped. You'd think I would have learned by now to check after the silver coat goes on to make sure there's no glow. :freak: 

I owe mucho thanks to you guys for helping me brainstorm issues when they popped up, and for pushing me to improve what I do!! I've come a long way, and HT has been with me just about with every step.


----------



## TBI

See you on the dark side of the moon Joe :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> , I could run the sound chip off a battery, and have the music playing only when operating.
> 
> 
> Sounds like an icream truck to me... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

So true Randy!!! That reminds me, I still have that "Liver and Onions" truck to finish up!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Feeling pretty good today! *

I hope it lasts!!! For once I felt decent today, and made some progress on a few projects..

First up, a project I'm working on for Wes.. And it isn't even a Mopar!! lol





































This is the 2nd attempt at lighting this. The 1.8mm LEDs are really fragile, as was the original light pipe I tried to salvage for the high beams. I'm not fond of lighting snap on type chassis, but Wes gives me a lot of work, so I do what I can. He also has the patience of a saint! 



















Slowly chugging along on the Dark Side van. I had a little light leakage through the paint on one tail light, so a do over was required. Once the JB goes on, that inner glow will disappear... until the rainbow flasher goes in anyways! 

More coming right up!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's about time I did one of these!!*

This car proved to be quite tricky to light. What was supposed to be an easy job, turned into a multi step process to light it without light leaking out all over the place. 














































Because of the bumpers being made the way they are, the tail lights required a bunch of steps to light up. First, I put the tail light lenses into the bumper. Then I had to put JB Weld in above and on either side of each tail light to prevent light from leaking through the sides and top of each lens. Once that cured up, I was able to squirt the hot glue in to mount the LEDs and carry the light to the lenses. Then I was finally able to JB over the top of the hot melt to seal the underside. And to think, I had considered lighting the side markers on this one!!! I'm glad I didn't now!! lol

Sadly, it was a used body, and the scratches on the back bumper's chrome didn't become evident until it was all together, so I had to brush paint it with a coat of testors chrome silver. Not as good as the real deal, but all I could do at this point. One other thing I need to do on this. Since the headlight LEDs look black when the car is sitting, I'm going to dot the high beams with black paint, so they match the look of the LEDs. She runs real good on them skinny vincents and sili's. A little squirrelly in the curves, but manageable...


----------



## partspig

NICE joe!! Real nice!!! :thumbsup: pig


----------



## Bill Hall

Very sharp Joe. :thumbsup: 

Nice color too. 

I think the bumpers look great! :wave:


----------



## 440s-4ever

You do really nice work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very nice work Joe. The van is hot! If Al doesn't get it before any of us it will be.a.miracle!!!!!

The bird looks Awsome too!!! Wes is gonna love it. 

Did you forget about the rusty old 55 you said you would make me bud??

No pressure just thought id ask.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm gonna have to scrounge up another 55 body, Joe! I totally forgot it. The boattail Riv ain't looking so hot either.  I'll see what I can dig up!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm gonna have to scrounge up another 55 body, Joe! I totally forgot it. The boattail Riv ain't looking so hot either.  I'll see what I can dig up!!




Hahahaha I figured. No biggie bud. 

Looking forward to it pal. :dude:


----------



## WesJY

SCM - oh yeahhhh that bird looks awesome! it ll be fun with race with both tyco lighted police and firebird! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Chevelle very nice, great colour & rim combination. Lighted Bandit plus Van -- WoW. Joe, your the King of LED's! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool lighting there Mr. LEDman!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I've been doing a little research into the sound card idea, and sadly, while it might almost be feasible, the cost for something small enough kills the idea. I found close, but no ceegar! http://www.ebay.com/itm/120s-LIGHT-...679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ab188977

What is cool about this is it activates by light, so it could be triggered by the rainbow flasher LED. The problem is the size, and I'm not even getting into the speaker issue. The board is by my guessitmate about 1 1/2" wide, and way too long to fit. I might be able to trim the board of the battery holders and power directly via the track power, but the few attempts I've made going that route with chip powered LEDs failed miserably, as micro chips need a clean, straight fixed voltage. I found micro recorders that would fit, but they were over 140.00 bucks to start with... I guess we'll have to be happy with the flasher only. 

This seller has another interesting item, which is also a sound recorder, but it triggered by motion. I mention this because it might be of interest of someone looking to add sound effects to their track... With careful placement, a series of these could be set up around a road course, with different car engine sounds on each, so you could have acceleration, decel, etc sounds depending on where the curves and straights are on the track. I imagine it would drive some folks nuts after a while, but thought I'd mention it anyway... :tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm gonna have to scrounge up another 55 body, Joe! I totally forgot it. The boattail Riv ain't looking so hot either.  I'll see what I can dig up!!


think i got a dash 55... email me joe ;-)
Bubba


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Most tracks I've been around seem to have enough noise from the drivers...
Put me on, Put me on, Put me back on!!! Come on man, hurry up you .... ...!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> think i got a dash 55... email me joe ;-)
> Bubba


if u need any other NOSbods,..let me know as well Joe...
Pete


----------



## partspig

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Most track I've been around seem to have enough noise from the drivers...
> Put me on, Put me on, Put me back on!!! Come on man, hurry up you .... ...!!!


HMMMMMMM!!!!! Sounds like race nite at Park Lane Hobbies!!!! Just close your eyes and imagine those words with Honda's voice!! :lol::lol::lol: pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

You can almost smell the drywall dust!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, you might want to bring a combo mask...dust & gas, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## partspig

Don't forget the goggles too!!  pig


----------



## joegri

joe i just spied out the chevelle. WOW !!! that is beautiful man. your builds are bending light n motion!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Joe!! Bending light and making colors!! :thumbsup: I wish I had another day like yesterday!!


----------



## jobobvideo

That's Incredible! :thumbsup:can't believe what you do with the lights...

got me thinking...with your skills and konwledge I figured you would be the guy to ask...with cell phones giving a real time display when taking a picture, do you think you could use the camera lens and screen to make on-track, real-time displays? Please excuse if question already asked, i did a quick search and didn't find any threads...


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's way out of my league jobob!! My electronics capabilities are extremely limited. I wouldn't even know where to start! lol


----------



## jobobvideo

I wouldn't say your electronics capabilities are extremely limited...you do so much extreme stuff that has many heads scratchin':dude:... jus thought with all those old cel phones out there, open one up seperate the lens from the case maybe keeping some of the case for mounting. wires to ccd possiblly extended then work the screen out...the problem i think would be making it stay turned on in the camera mode and powering it with somethign besides the battery...but you would know more about this stuff than I ,so I guess for now just a though...thanks for the input.

Do you have a tutorial on how to rigg and the parts needed to do the lighting your doing...I've seen glimpses of your work on the post, but still confused


----------



## slotcarman12078

I could do a play by play on a build. I don't have a cat like Gus who can shoot video like Bill Hall :tongue:, but I suppose I could do a step by step lesson in pix. I'll be starting a fresh round this week...


----------



## bobhch

Joe you are tearing up the WOW factor with all your custom builds with lights...Go Joe!

Bob...lights, action, camera...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

That would be so cool If you took the time to give us novices a play-by-play (I actullay like that version so I can study the pictures, hate having to rewind the vid...do enough of that editing:freak anything you will to give I'm sure would be very helpful:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ouch!!!*

I finally got around to repairing the storm door that some knuckle head decided to kick in the lower panel on... Grr!! My right hand is killin' me again!!! But at least I got it rebuilt. Why do people have to be such butt heads??? 

Yesterday was a fairly unproductive day, but I did manage to get something done....





































I'm not thrilled with the head light output, and already went below the recommended resistance trying to get the head lights to stay lit. I know Wes has/is downsizing his track, so I hope it works on his set up. I have a ton of 6" curves on my tiny lil table and I can keep the lights going, but there is one other issue I've noticed. The LEDs are doing that really fast blinking ( like 50 X a second fast) You'd think with the standard TYCO issued 104 capacitor, and another small cap added in line on top of that, it would eliminate that issue.... I'm gonna tinker with it a little more and see what I can figure out.

Also, a little teaser video of the van... I lined the roof with bare metal foil so the light would be reflected down. Hopefully the neon effect will look cool once I get it all together.



Click the pic for a short video...


----------



## partspig

Way cool Joe!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lesson #1 Making the board..*

You asked, so here ya go!!!









Step 1 starts with a strip of double sided medium thickness double sided copper clad board. I gauge it to the inside opening of a T jet chassis, and cut a strip off. Once I have the strip, I shove it inside a shoeless T jet chassis base and mark the location of the front post hole. That opening works with both SWB and LWB. I drill the hole to the OD of 1/8th ID brass tube. You want a close fit. 









My magic wand!! A dremel flex shaft extension with what's left of a micro bit. I break a lot of these!! I can etch a board with a full bit, but the broken ones work too. I usually break the bit by being clumsy when I put the dremel down. lol









Etching done on side 1. This is the top of the board when it's in the car. You'll note the section where I stripped all the copper off. That is done to avoid shorts.









Bottom of the board etched. Everything has a place on here, and you're limited for space, so all the etchings have to be pretty close to spec. 









Pieces parts!! The little tiny things are SMD resistors. These are usually applied to circuit boards via robotics... You need a good set of tweezers, and don't sneeze or you'll lose them for good!! 









A closer view.. These are 620 and 910 Ohm resistors. The larger black box is a full wave rectifier diode. The rectifier turns A/C into D/C, so the LEDs will work backwards as well as forwards. They also help smooth the current and protect the LEDs from reverse polarity. The capacitors are those yellow things. A capacitor is kinda like a battery, as it charges up with current when it's applied, and discharges when the voltage is interrupted. These are on the low side, and I'm currently looking into larger SMD types that are more space friendly, and have a higher capacitance.









Populating the board starts on the bottom. The resistors go in the middle two boxes, and bridge to the main feed. You want the feed isolated from the post mount or you'll bypass the rectifier/cap set up. You'll also have a short if you hook the power up backwards. Careful soldering and resistor placement is required!!









The rectifier diode in it's new home. Again, all those etchings have to be pretty close to have all the prongs hit the right places!! You'll note in the pieces parts picture there is a + and a - on the rectifier. Those are the output end of things. Make sure it's oriented correctly!!

More coming right up!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## TBI

I got a contact high watching the video :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lesson 1 continued...*

Okay. We're making progress...









Time to add some wires!! The first wire I put on is the ground from board to LEDs. This wire can be shared by all the LEDs. It's the one stripped about 3/4" from the board. That stripped section is the ground for the head lights. I also put the capacitor in at this time, because they share a solder spot. It's important to remember that the capacitor leads be soldered both top and bottom, as that's what transfers power from one side to the other. The ground is soldered on the bottom end, and that's good enough. The leg of the cap will carry the current.









Side shot showing the solder on both sides of the board...









Next we strip both ends of a piece of wire about 4" long, and solder to the two resistors. The Wires feed from the top in the section that I stripped of copper clad. Once you have them soldered in and trimmed, snip the wire. You want about 1" on the 620 resistor, and the remainder on the 910. These are your head and tail light positive feeds. Because white and blue LEDs need a higher voltage to work right, the 610 resistors are for them. Since the board is up front, they get the shorter wire.










The last wire to go on is the ground. This wire eventually goes to the back post. You want to solder it on the bottom side for strength, abut you have to also solder it from the top too, so don't shove it all the way in. Leave 1/16 exposed on top so your circuit is complete!!









Time to tap the posts!! A 2-56 tap will fit in there, but you have to work it!! Remember, use a good cutting oil, and 1 turn forward, 1/2 turn back. If you try to just plow it in, you'll be buying a lot of bits!!!









I usually tap between 1/4 and 3/8 of an inch, and cut about 1/8 above the tapped part. (You'll see it). You can always make it shorter... Once you cut, ya can't make it bigger!! This is ready to solder on. Make sure you heat up both the board and the post, and watch you don't bridge the solder across your etching! 









These dremel discs are handy. They quick change with a spring loaded mandrel, and last a long time!! I bought a 5 pack 3+ years ago and still have 1 left! LOL That's a lot of cutting!! I use one of these bits to cut the boards into strips, and to cut them off the strip after populating. WATCH THE DUST WHEN CUTTING THE BOARDS!!! Circuit boards make a very nasty dust when cutting. The crap can get in your lungs and doesn't like to come back out! Wear a mask!!!









I solder top and bottom to make sure the post stays put. You don't want to accidentally twist it out.

That's today's Lesson. More soon!!


----------



## WesJY

DANG! I am surprised you not blind yet! LOL!..

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

incredible stuff! Way out of my league


----------



## alpink

*Wow*

*WOW*  :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Interesting........ most interesting. :dude:


----------



## partspig

I have seen this kind of stuff before. It always amazes me as to what guys can do on their bench that are really good, points in case, Bill Hall and his Model Murdering, Randy and the "Crew" at Hilltop Raceway and "Glastech", Nuther Dave at Land HO, and our very own Joe LED! Of course there are many more that I have not mentioned, you know who you are!! Just want to say that when I get one of your pieces of artwork for my collection, I really do appreciate the time and effort that went into them!! Have a good day! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! It's easy to lose track of time doing this kind of stuff. So far, I have about an hour into this build... Next lesson.. Chassis prep!!


----------



## alpink

yeah, what pig said!


----------



## jobobvideo

slotcarman12078, thank you so much for the the tutorial. I've learned so much already...I'm making your tutorial a word doc, priniting and puttin into my slot car binder. I agree with pig and al you all are truely artists and there's no way I could ever learn this much about slot cars and customizing without HT and all those willing to share their talents...for that I'm truely thankful


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This takes driving with lights to a whole new world...That's some serious work/engineering Sltman. Wow!!! I think I'll just flip the light switch on. 
Thanks for the good words PP and I agree, there is a lot of cool talent on this board!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, I wouldn't have gone half as far were it not for the inspiration and assistance of my fellow Hobbytalkers!! You all gave me the reason to challenge myself to make things better, smaller, and more reliable. I've still got a long way to go, and plenty of room for improvement. I'm always looking for a better way to do things; a way to streamline the process. I just wish I knew what I know now back in '88, when T jet chassis were plentiful and cheap... Just think what I'd be making now!!


----------



## partspig

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey, I wouldn't have gone half as far were it not for the inspiration and assistance of my fellow Hobbytalkers!! ... Just think what I'd be making now!!


Ummmm, better pancakes??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

And Waffles too!! :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> And Waffles too!! :tongue:








it's amazing the stuff your kids show you on the intarwebs...

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, the tutorial shows how much work & talent goes into lighting these little cars!! Great stuff. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

#1 Thanx for including my cobblings in such great company Pig. 

#2 As Joe astutely points out, the positive atmosphere here at HT creates a great environment for slotheads. It's INSPIRING-INFLUENCING-INFECTUOUS, or "I" x 3. A place where dreams quickly become reality; yet each time the bar gets raised we get a leg up because the magic is always shared.

#3 I'd like everyone to go back and actually look at how gigantic the little aligator clip looks when compared to Joe's workpiece. Macro is a great deciever.

Thats some damm fine work no matter how you slice it!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No doubt Joe is a master at what he does. 

I have a few of his gems in my collection and hope to add lots more in the future. 

I agree Bill, if you look at his surroundings, you can eeally grasp what he is doin with this unbelievabley tiny scale !!!!!:freak:

Joe, if you need a donor 55 for my project, let me know and ill see what i can come up with. Don't have a spare currently but will find one if need be. 

Thanks:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No doubt Joe is a master at what he does. 

I have a few of his gems in my collection and hope to add lots more in the future. 

I agree Bill, if you look at his surroundings, you can eeally grasp what he is doin with this unbelievabley tiny scale !!!!!:freak:

Joe, if you need a donor 55 for my project, let me know and ill see what i can come up with. Don't have a spare currently but will find one if need be. 

Thanks:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Macro + to be exact. I'm shooting macro through my desk magnifier!! LOL The true scale will be clearer when I get to the chassis. My neck has been on the fritz the past two days. Day long head aches, kinda like your worst ever hangover, but without the fun night before.. Hoping tomorrow I can do something... actually a lot of somethings, It's the last day of school this week, and it's hard to concentrate with the kiddos around. five days..  I had to go to school the Weds before T'day!! It's just not fair!!!


----------



## dnybsbl

Joe, if you need a donor 55 for my project, let me know and ill see what i can come up with. Don't have a spare currently but will find one if need be. 



need donors? let me know. i have quite a few bodies laying around, including 3 55s now. let me know:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I could use a couple MM 55 Chebbys. I might be able to use a Dash body too. The reason I prefer the MM version has to do with the tail light area. The MM has that nice inward curve under the tail light lens, where the Dash kind of goes straight down. I think I want to do another shiny version too, maybe even a top down. And to think, I sold all the Dash 55's I had accumulated.. Doh!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I could use a couple MM 55 Chebbys. I might be able to use a Dash body too. The reason I prefer the MM version has to do with the tail light area. The MM has that nice inward curve under the tail light lens, where the Dash kind of goes straight down. I think I want to do another shiny version too, maybe even a top down. And to think, I sold all the Dash 55's I had accumulated.. Doh!!


1 Dash is on its way wed. Joe ;-)
Bubba 123


----------



## alpink

Joe, boxes and 4 DASH chebbies enroute. one is a rag top. have fun. 420 12078 9102 1501 3471 1027 9714 54


----------



## dnybsbl

Joe
As soon as I get home from working out of town, I will have 2 MM 55s, a dash chevelle and a williys coming your way.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lesson 2 Chassis prep...*

Okay, Back at the bench today, after a few days of feeling lousy. As I said earlier, the next step is readying your chassis for the board. First up, two holes need to be drilled in the chassis for your wires.










If you look close, you'll see them. There's a hole next to the upper pick up shoe, and another in the recessed area on the bottom side of the axle area. The front post will be the positive, the back will be the negative. This works out good as the left pick up shoe and corresponding carrier are handily up front, and the negative side is in just the right spot in back. The other good thing about this is the crown gear in conveniently out of the way on the other side.









Always scratch up your surface so the solder has something to bite into!!









It helps to do a quick pre-solder to make life easier. You need a hot iron, and you need to be quick!!! If you take too long, the rivets melt the plastic and you've cooked a chassis base!!









Back to manufacturing again!! lol 1/4" brass strip stock... I believe it's .060 thick. I space out the holes approximately 3/8 of an inch and it's a job I hate, so I try to do a lot at a time. Once all the holes are drilled (1/16 drill) I tap them with the same 2-56 tap. These holes have to be pretty close to plumb (perpendicular) so it all lines up fairly neat. 









The front plate gets a little more attention than the back. As you'll note, one edge has a bevel cut. This helps keep it off the front axle. You want the bevel side fairly close to the hole too. I make all the plates the same, and trim them as needed. That cutting disc in the earlier post not only cuts on the edge, but will also grind on the back side. To do the trimming, beveling, and cleaning up of these plates, I hold the lil nugget in my needle nose pliers and go to town. Eye protection is recommended!!









I think I accidentally deleted a picture, but you'll get the drift. This is the back plate, with the wire soldered on. Scuff up the area prior to soldering, pre-solder, both the wire and the plate, and them join them with the iron. It's tricky getting them to stay put. I usually zap the wire onto the plate, and then let go of the wire and grab a mini flat head screwdriver and press the wire in place... and then remove the iron. This usually keeps things where they belong. 

The front plate as seen has that angle or bevel on it. You want the wire at the opposite orientation to the back plate. As you'll see shortly, the wire exits towards the front of the plate. This allows a full solder to the wire, and keeps it away from the front axle!!

More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lesson 2 Chassis prep... continued*









Careful trimming and stripping of the wires needs to be done so you don't shortchange yourself. As you can see, the front wire comes off the leading edge of the plate, curves back and over the axle and shoots into that hole I drilled. The back wire goes into the pinion gear area and through the hole ahead of the rear axle.









I try for a neat and clean appearance, this one ain't bad.  Now we're ready for the board!!



























Now you can get an idea of the scale of things!! I can sink this board down between the chassis rails and have it completely inside it if I had to. If I had to, the reset edges of the board (behind the pick ups) can be ground back a little more. I will probably trim a little more off the post to sink the board in a little more. What body I use this set up with will determine the post length, as the board gets JB Welded right to the body, and the post length determines ride height. 


















Always check your work!!! This is especially important now, because once the board is JB'd on, it's a royal mess to backpedal!! 

P.S. I'm still hoping to find a SMD capacitor that has a higher capacity and is affordable. So far the cheapest I've located are about 3.50 each. They do get less expensive if you buy in bulk, but I lack the funds to even think of trying that. Tomorrow, the back post goes in!!


----------



## Super Coupe

That is some very nice work going on there.Thanks for the step by step tutorial.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

I am in awe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yer outa yer mind bub!!!!!! :freak:


Great stuff!!!! :dude:


----------



## videojimmy

again, way out of my league... amazing work!


----------



## jobobvideo

I just want to say thank you again. I know how much time it takes to make a step by step tutorial like this...I really appriecate you taking the time. I've already learned so much from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry, there's been a delay on the back post section. I kinda got sidetracked!!


















Specialized lighting projects need to be addressed when the ambition hits!!









I'm liking the rake!! 





















Click for a quickie video!! It's not quite done though. I made a pair of polished side pipes for it, and hopefully they help the handling a little. It is a little top heavy.. Not sure why, but it is. I also have to play with the resistor values. The blinkie wasn't working so good on the track, so I lowered the value of it. Now the blinkie is good, but the head lights are cutting out too easily. I also have to check the arm in this chassis to see what it ohms out at. Too low ohms on an arm causes a lot of issues, like the ones I'm seeing here... The chassis goes so fast you're barely using any trigger on the controller, so on a twisty turny track like mine, the LEDs barely have a chance to work, and then go out when you let off for a corner. I'm not sure what I did.. This chassis was no speed demon when I pulled it out of the case... Now it's way too fast!! lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

And another issue I just noticed.. The blue part of the blinkie isn't working either... Rats!! I guess I have to balance out the resistors way better!!


----------



## gomanvongo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry, there's been a delay on the back post section. I kinda got sidetracked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the rake!!


This is awesome! I want a real one! Can't wait to see it with side pipes!


j


----------



## bobhch

jobobvideo said:


> slotcarman12078, thank you so much for the the tutorial. I've learned so much already...I'm making your tutorial a word doc, priniting and puttin into my slot car binder. I agree with pig and al you all are truely artists and there's no way I could ever learn this much about slot cars and customizing without HT and all those willing to share their talents...for that I'm truely thankful


I agree.....jobobvideo, pig and everyone else...totaly what HT is all about!

Bob... HT makes me happy ...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Back post lesson....*

Okay, as promised, though a little late, here's the run down on the back post. This is the best, more reliable method I've come up with so far, though it is a tad bit tricky...









I start with a pre tapped post. I hang on to it basically as seen above with a pair of needle nose pliers, and zing it with the cutting disc on my Dremel. Once I have one side opened up, I flip it over and do the same on the other side. You don't want to cut through!! The idea here is to open it up to the ID of the tube. NOTE!!! It's hard to get just the right pressure with the pliers.. Too much and you scrunch the tube, not enough and your post goes whizzing over your shoulder and disappears in Neverland! 









This is how it should look. I run a awl through it to clean out the shrapnel. 









The reason for the hole is for a piece of 1/16 copper rod to go through it. I want my posts to be solidly mounted, at least as best as I can. The rod prevents the post from twisting once it's JB Welded in place. 









Solder it up good, and remember to scratch up the copper rod so the solder has a good bite on it. I say remember, because I forgot to!! lol









Time to start trimming. I shave off the top of the post as close to the copper as I can without breaking the tube.









This puppy's gonna need some serious trimming!!









You put how much pressure in the air shocks?!?!?! LOL

More in a bit!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Trim, trim, trim!!!*

Okay, so that super jacked up arse isn't going to cut it!! Time to do some trimming!!









I start by trimming the rear post. I took as much off the top as I dared, and then cut a couple good chunks off the bottom. Due to the Willys' curved rear end, I cut the post so much I had to trim the screw.

I also trimmed up the inside of the body. I hate the small grinding bit I got for the Dremel, as I've heard horror stories of it walking on the work and taking a bite out of a finger or two. I'm on my toes when I use it, and sweating for fear I didn't bust through the body!!


















I decided to quit while I was ahead!! 









Way better!! I thought of an idea tonight after the fact.. I probably could have taken a piece of brass bar and bent it in an "L". That would have let the body sit lower. Since I was going for a Gasser stance, this worked.









I did a quick solder of a pair of white and red LEDs to make sure the board was up to par. I also soldered the ground wire to the back post. I was able to check the board function through the pick up shoes, and I also reversed the power to make sure the circuit was operating properly. With the rectifier on the board, the LEDs will work even if the power is reversed.

More in a few.....


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mounting time!!*

Okay, here's the last for tonight!!

Time to mount her up!!









A blob of JB on the board. By the way, I did trim the front post too.. 









A blob of JB in the rear. You have to watch where the JB goes!! You don't want it getting in the gears!! 

Then you carefully put the body on the chassis. I usually hold the body left handed, and go in back first holding the chassis in my right hand. I don't do it with the chassis on the bench! lol









After a couple minutes I start checking for wheel position/ level/etc. I can use the brass plates on this one for a guide.









Just a touch crooked!! The JB Quick hardens up fast, so you can't just let it sit. Start holding it after the first 2 minutes, and with in 6-7 minutes it's set up good. Also, while you're holding it, if you have room to work, take a mini screw driver and move some excess JB over the pack post struts. 

That's it for now. I have another Willys body sanded and ready for hole drilling. More in the next day or so!! :wave:


----------



## alpink

I am in absolute awe of this mini machinist tech work. KUDOs to you Joe!


----------



## jobobvideo

I aggree with Alpink not only for the incredile mini/micro tech work but also the speed at which all this happens...I'm blown away


----------



## jobobvideo

On the "Any Colour You Like" van, I could see the triangle cut out and a piece of frenel lens inserted to give sone interesting side panel views, but may be the "lunatics are in my head":freak:


----------



## alpink

"the paper holds their folded faces to the floor and every day the paper boy brings more!"


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome engineering & fade paint work on the Willys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the comments, guys!!


I hear ya jobob!! That would be an interesting touch. If I was able to cut out some thin styrene triangles, and make matching triangular holes in the body side panels... they'd glow all the different colors of the blinkie. Sounds like a cool idea!! Maybe next time.  

Oh, I forgot to mention... You need to scuff up the underside of the body where the JB is going to go, so it has something to grab!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sidetracked for a moment...*

The Dark Side of the Moon has to be set aside for the moment. I accidentally bridged an etch with solder when removing a resistor, and cooked my last 2 rainbow Blinkie LEDs.  I have to order some more before I can go any further. I also need to see if I can dig up an old picture of the Magic Bus and figure out the resistor combo I settled on. 

When your mixing LEDs of varying voltage needs, you have to balance out the resistors or something won't be getting what it needs to function correctly. While on line resistance calculators are cool, they don't help you when you're mixing and matching on one circuit. It's not just voltage either. Blinkies also have miliamp requirements thrown in the mix, and are more sensitive to deviations. The mess up was all my fault though.. They just don't like getting 18 volts thrown at them when they require 3..


----------



## partspig

Hey Joe, Sounds like it would be worth the time and effort for you to keep a journal of the less common resistor combos, that you would use on a build like this. It would save you a lot of time on future builds, instead of guessing and having to rebuild the darn thing. Just a big savings for you, i.e., the waste of time for tear down, rebuild time, and procuring replacements for the toasted LED's. Just a thought for you to contemplate while waiting for JB to set up!  pig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Amazing stuff Joe!!!  You my friend have serious issues!!! Good for all of us tho!!!

And partspig has a wonderful suggestion there. I like a journal idea for future reference. Plus think of all the info you can pile into a binder!!!! $$$$$


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great stuff Sltman!!! I can see why your hands, back, neck, etc. ache!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great stuff Sltman!!! I can see why your hands, back, neck, etc. ache!!! RM



To complicate things even more..... I no longer wear contact lenses, which allowed me to wear a kick @ss pair of magnifier glasses ( the drugstore kind) which made my close up vision awesome. Now I'm working with my nose 3" from my work, and either looking over, under or just removing my prescription glasses altogether. 

Oh, and I did write down the resistor values when I did the Magic bus!!! I just can't find the paper now!! :tongue:

Got a couple things cooking, and one buttoned up... Hint: I was shooting for Candy Root Beer, and found Red Birch Beer instead...  Looks YuMmY either way!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dang it...*

I was hoping I hit a home run, and wound up with a fly ball to center field, with the bases loaded. Trying to get stuff together... tomorrow is the TM's birthday... and nothing seems to be going right. I laid down a sweet candy reddish brown on a Camaro, and the dang light is bleeding through the paint. I was thinking I had a cool lime green Dash 55 convertible ready to light, and the same problem!! Odd thing is, the one I figured would be an issue so far isn't. I'm doing another JL police car, and so far so good. I really want to do a Fairlane fire Chief car. Maybe one of these days... I bought the decals for it months ago. 

Here's a peek at what I've been working with. The Camaro is on it's second paint job... it was yellow before and I had to strip it for the same reason. I really need to check the glow when I think I'm done with the base coat. Stripping and repainting the same body over and over ain't fun. 


















I've been trying to come up with candy root beer for a while now. I'm getting close!! Whoda thunk red and green make orangy brown?? lol 

Here's a peek at the 55 raggy top...



























Metalcast green over Metalcast yellow... These pix don't do either car justice. The 55 is a lot closer to lime green than the green the pix show. I laid down the clear on them really nice too. I just hope I can block the light good enough. They aren't glowing like AW flamethrowers, but they're still not to my satisfaction. 

More in a few..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*But I did get a couple things done at least...*

I got one about ready for S&S, and one IOU for show and tell...

This one is heading to swap and sell shortly. I really wanted to make an IROC sorta series of these Sleds, something for night time racing. The interior lights up in the car color so you know which one is yours. The blue one I did went north of the border. I guess the IROC idea is on hold, since I can never get caught up enough to make a whole set to sell in one lot. Oh well....













































Metalcast red over Metalcast yellow. Metalcast base coat. It's candy red, but the gold underneath it makes it pop!! The only bad thing I can say about it is the wires do show in the windshield. I'll leave it up to the buyer if they want me to meddle with it, and reroute the wires in a less conspicuous way.

Also, I got an IOU done for partspiggy. Dennis has been sending me stuff for a long while, so I owe him this Willys at least!! I would get writer's cramp trying to list all the goodies he sends!!




























Thanks for all you do Dennis!!


This, believe it or not, is one of pp's "blems"!! A little sanding, and she was ready for paint. This one started with a Metalcast silver base coat, then a few coats of Testors Lacquer in Chrysler yellow. Once that dried up, I started misting on Metalcast red, a little heavier at the bottom. I'm really liking this pumpkin color... I am having fun experimenting with color combos. Sorry if I sound like an advertiser for Metalcast, but for spray bomb paint it has really broadened my capabilities as far as color selection. By the way, as per Bill Hall's advice, it all gets shot through the air brush, thinned about 1:1 with lacquer thinner. Most auto chains sell at least the red, blue, the silver base, and maybe purple. Jegs has the whole line, and I have most of them. They dry pretty fast, mist coats every 5-10 minutes, and can handle clear lacquer over them, as long as you start with a light coat first. What I'm really having fun with is blending colors! I was going to make a "paint chart" on cardboard to see what works good together, but the surprise method is fun too!! lol

Oh, by the way, that tail light shot isn't a reflection. Dennis didn't send any push bumpers for the body he sent me, so I improvised. If you look back at post 959, the 3rd pic in the mounting lesson, scope out the back view of the car. Those exhaust tips are from a tip I got from Hilltop. In Wally World, craft dept, they sell jewelry findings and stuff. These are from an assortment pack I grabbed a couple years ago. I think they're stainless steel, not for sure though, but they are nice and shiny! When I put them on, I oozed just a touch of red hot melt glue into them. That helped hold them in place until I JB'd them in, and bridges the tail light light to the tips.


----------



## WesJY

ALL LOOKING SWEET!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig

Looking good Joe!! I'm liking that "Great Pumpkin" Willy's more and more! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotto

Lovin' that Willys SCM!!!


----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - Awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joe your are ripping things up...go, go, go....Great Stuff! 

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, things have slowed down here while I regroup. The 55 has a little glow over the head lights and stopped that project while I try to figure out a remedy. The Camaro looks like it might have to get stripped and re-shot again.  I just can't stop the glow, front or rear. I'm going to have to really lay down the silver on these from now on, or only do black bodies. 

On a happier note, I have been experimenting with mixing colors.. A little creamy white, a shot or two of Metalcast blue and green.... stirred.. not shaken!! 









I don't have any vintage turquoise T jets to match it up, but it's gotta be close!! By the way, I'm trying something new.. Black base, then two coats of Alclad, and then the color coat. If that don't block the glow, I give up!! :tongue: Also, my good "reveal" light bulb burned out in my desk lamp, so my colors are going to be off in the pix dept until I can buy a new bulb.. This flourescent bulb sux. Back to setting up the tree.. :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Would gluing inside, some tinfoil or Bare Metal foil, then spray on a coat of clear, paint, or brush on some white glue to keep electrical stuff from touching be possible??? Would you have enough room??? RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Would gluing inside, some tinfoil or Bare Metal foil, then spray on a coat of clear, paint, or brush on some white glue to keep electrical stuff from touching be possible??? Would you have enough room??? RM


I was thinking BMF too...

Btw, I know I'm late to the party, but that lime '55 is all kinds of awesome...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I have used BMF before. That was what I used on that JL police car I lit up a few pages back. I'm not sure why the paint is acting goofy lately. Either I'm just not doing a heavy enough silver, or there isn't enough paint hitting the inside of the head and tail light holes. Maybe it's the bottom of the can blues... Most of my paints are 2-3 years old. Whatever the cause, it doesn't take much for light to get into that recycled milk jug plastic of the body, and once that starts glowing, it all goes to crap. I know I should have used BMF on the camaro _*before*_ I put the clear epoxy in. That was a big blunder on my part. It's just sad because it was such a cool color. Good thing I have the recipe! :lol:

You know, I think the issue is I'm not putting a heavy enough silver coat on. I'm pretty much shooting everything through the airbrush now, and they don't get as heavy a coat that way. Looks like I'm going to have to triple or quadruple coat the silver. I also really need to remember to check for light leakage* before* I start laying down color coats!!


----------



## jobobvideo

what a about shooting black then silver??in those trouble areas...


----------



## slotcarman12078

The last thing I painted was that turquoise cobra. I did a full coat of black, and then 2 heavy coats of silver. We'll see... I'm kinda scared to see! :tongue:


----------



## jobobvideo

The olny other thing I can think is like you said that the light is being picked up throught the edge of the plastic and transmitted throught the plastic. maybe brush in some black in the holes before spraying color????


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a bad idea. Hit the holes first with a brush, and then shoot 'em. Gonna try that! Thanks for the idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

Cool..glad I could help


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been busting my butt trying to get stuff done for the past few days/eves. Looks like it was worth it. Little by little I'm chipping away at a backlog of IOUs at the same time so needless to say I'm beat!! 



















The turquoise cobra is an experimental unit. First off, I shot it black, and then alclad in an attempt to keep light leakage to a minimum. The 2nd experiment was mixing my own colors. Now I didn't sit there with a digital scale, or an eyedropper measuring exact portions... more like 5 long sprays of this, 2 sprays of that kind of deal. So now I know that if you take 5 big shots of Duplicolor white, 2 shots of Metalcast blue, and 3 shots of Metalcast green, you get turquoise. I still have to give it a couple coats of clear...

The other cobra is one I did for nuther Dave way back when, and it lost a head light. It's getting a circuit board upgrade plus a new set of LEDs. Dave has been patiently waiting for it's return. Hopefully all that's left to do on these two is trim wires and solder them to the LEDs... Almost done Dave!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, it was rough yesterday without my HT fix. I have been busy at the bench to past few days, trying to get myself caught up. PP Dennis, I'm sorry it took so long to mail out, your pumpkin Willys hit the mail yesterday. Nuther Dave, your Cobra is on it's way too! 





































This little guy is about done. I might do a little detail work, might not. It was a good learning experience at least with the paint experiment. I just with my 3 year old can of metalcast blue didn't crap on me, as the turquoise color wasn't what I was originally going after.

More in a second or two...


----------



## partspig

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow, it was rough yesterday without my HT fix. I have been busy at the bench to past few days, trying to get myself caught up. PP Dennis, I'm sorry it took so long to mail out, your pumpkin Willys hit the mail yesterday. Nuther Dave, your Cobra is on it's way too!
> More in a second or two...


No worries Joe. I know it will get here eventually. Seems our RR internet let both of us down yesterday on the reboot of the HT system. I wasn't able to make it into chat either. sigh ...... sniff ...... WA HA hah hahhaaaa!!! What the heck am I balling about?? A day without Honda!!!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dark Side....*

I was finally able to finish up another project (thanks for the purchases guys) as I was able to order more rainbow blinkie LEDs. 













































NOS T jet chassis powered, a custom board for the electronics, hand made side pipes from polished aluminum tube (with clear tape underneath to help avoid shorts in case of a wipe out). Paint was applied as follows: First a silver base coat was put on for light leakage prevention. Then numerous light coats of pearl white nail polish (thinned 4 or 5 :1) were laid on so the colors would pop. Then I taped off the light beam around the front half, and the spectrum section around the back, and shot a couple coats of black lacquer. Once that was dry and the mask was removed, I used a template made from clear transparency sheet to spray the spectrum colors. I used a triangle shape for the sides, and a rectangle for the back, shooting one color at a time (Metalcast come in many flavors... lol) Once that was done, I shot the bumpers with Alclad, and then started on the clear coats. I intentionally left the bowl a little "dirty" with some of the Alclad flake so it would add a level of interest to the clear coat. 



Click the last picture for a quick video, but pause it and let it load or it gets jumpy..

A big thank you to all who have kept me going on these projects, and kept me out of hot water!! lol The Dark Side is in the mail Al, along with your S&S chat purchase!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL I hear ya piggie!!


----------



## alpink

I couldn't have asked for a nicer build. this is very special and I cannot express my thanx enough or properly. thank you very much Joe. you da MAN!


----------



## WesJY

SCM - SO COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Wooooooooah the blinking color lights TOP OFF this Pink Floyd Van Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pink Floyd Rules.........this van Rocks!!

Bob...alpink you are a Very Lucky Man...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


> Wooooooooah the blinking color lights TOP OFF this Pink Floyd Van Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Pink Floyd Rules.........this van Rocks!!
> 
> Bob...alpink you are a Very Lucky Man...zilla


Maybe so, but he's just another brick in the wall


----------



## jobobvideo

my favorite band of all time and my favorite van of all time:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> I couldn't have asked for a nicer build. this is very special and I cannot express my thanx enough or properly. thank you very much Joe. you da MAN!


WHAAA!!!!! 

i was going 2 ask "IF" it w/ "4 sale" :drunk:

concrads Al !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

CL&M is temporarily closed due to a boo boo.  Hope to be back in operation in a day or so. It had to be my right index finger that got sliced..


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> CL&M is temporarily closed due to a boo boo.  Hope to be back in operation in a day or so. It had to be my right index finger that got sliced..


Damn Joe, you gotta start being a little nicer to yourself! 

Here's to a speedy recovery bud!


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Van & Cobra. - Joe, take a rest & wishing you a speedy recovery!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! It's almost healed up... it's just the one finger I cut is ultra sensitive. It's been that way for a long time (35 years). Never stick your fingers in a lawn mower's grass chute... :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The van is totally Awsome!!!!

Good you feel better bud


----------



## TGM2054

Never stick your fingers in a lawn mower's grass chute... :tongue:[/QUOTE]

I'll second that! I know exactly what that feels like!


----------



## alpink

Wooooo Hooooooooooooo! I got the coolest psychedelic lit up Dark Side of the Moon Lindberg Mini-Lindy Chevy van today and I cannot wait to get to a friends track to show it off. yeah, I will BE the envy of all present when I debut this baby. can you taste the colors? THANK YOU Joe. yeah baby!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're welcome Al!! If it gives you any problems, let me know and I'll fix it. Them blinkies are touchy!!


----------



## partspig

Thanks Joe, The Great Pumpkin Willy's showed up yesterday! Just one word, ..........NICE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


> Wooooo Hooooooooooooo! I got the coolest psychedelic lit up Dark Side of the Moon Lindberg Mini-Lindy Chevy van today and I cannot wait to get to a friends track to show it off. yeah, I will BE the envy of all present when I debut this baby. can you taste the colors? THANK YOU Joe. yeah baby!


Slot on you crazy diamond! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Things happen in threes a lot of the time. Would you believe right after my index finger healed up, I sliced open my thumb with an exacto.... I'm afraid of touching power tools for fear of ending up in the E.R.!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ouch, Ouch, and.... (hopefully not) ... RM


----------



## tjd241

... look on the bright side, least ya didn't Bobbit !


----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - It sounds like you should invest in a "Cutting Glove" 



http://www.amazon.com/Harold-Imports-Intruder-Cutting-Medium/dp/B000HUX0LY

Best wishes for a speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

tjd241 said:


> ... look on the bright side, least ya didn't Bobbit !



no kiddin'!! LOL 

Good idea Bob! Might make tinkering with little parts a bit harder.


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Maybe so, but he's just another brick in the wall


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Bob...that's funny plymouth71...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Careful Joe, They only cut resistant. No Dremals allowed.


----------



## jobobvideo

that's a bad deal right there...few years ago sliced my index finger to the bone... stiches needed to stop the bleeding and a month of swelling...thought about the glove...also started using a techniques the chefs use whenever possible...press down on object /food with finger tips curled under and back edge of blade runs against fingers always cutting away from fingers...I know that sometimes it's tough to do that because it feels funny, but it's kinda like Bill Hall's polishing techinque in that you have to think to turn the stuff the right way...stuff you probably already know, but we can't have you down...I need my daily led video fix guess it's just reruns for now get well soon!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*I just cursed myself*

Well Joe, I feel for ya! 

I've gone two years without a major hydraulic leak; which given my chosen proffession is a miracle, especially when combined with my modeling habits.

Until....

just prior to Thanksgiving I gacked my right index finger but good. I no sooner sluffed the scab from that near bone hit; then garged my entire left index knuckle down to the dermis, a real flapper. Just weird ya know? Given my long run of good luck at work.

I've developed a few exacto habits for the hobby bench that appear to have paid some dividends over the years. The most important of which is the original knife rule, "Your more apt to cut yourself with a dull knife than a sharp one". 

So I change out blades as soon as I feel a lack of performance, without fail, period! Might seem costly, but I buy blades in bulk. Before y'all start sputtering about cost, first consider that the additional cost is more than off set by the savings on Neosporin, Band-aids and First Aid Tape which are WAAAAAAAAY more expensive than blades.

Secondly, I have a good cutting mat. I want something on which the blade will glide along smoothly, never kite around, skip or stick uncontrollably; but it has to be able to take a plunge cut or drill too. I prefer a desk blotter sized chunk of masonite. Masonite kinda has a self healing property that I like. 

Additionally, I always try to remember to adjust my grip, choke up, and take little bites; so I'm working with my finger tips rather than trying to muscle it or using my arm. The little knurled part is where yer fingies go, the handle is for balance...NOT LEVERAGE!

I'll probably cut my thumb off tomorrow...:freak:

D'Oh!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Funny you should say that Bill... It was a new blade, and like a dummy I was trying to whittle a window glass down to size. I had plans of trying one of your inserted glass type windshields for a pp Willys. This is what I get for being cocky, holding the glass in my left fingers, and using my right thumb as ballast. You'd think I woulda learned having the mating index cuts just days before.  Another day and I should be ready for my next accident.  I think I'm going lexan instead... :tongue:


----------



## partspig

Hey Joe, I got some stuff here that you can cut for glass with scissors. I'll send some along in the next care package.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have transparency sheets I bought years ago for building windows. That's what I'm going to use, and I think it's what the Mead bros used in their kits. Thanks for the offer Dennis! If I had done it that way in the first place and I wouldn't be short a thumb right now! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

So far, so good. No incidents yet. I'm moving ahead cautiously at slower than normal pace trying to avoid boo boo #3. lol I'm also using the extra time to plan my strategy. I am still trying to scrounge up money for track, and I really need to replenish my chassis stock, as I've been digging in the case swiping chassis from my limited collection just to have them for light ups. 

Here's a sneak peek at what's coming soon...










The 55 Chevy is in the works for Joe65. I do hope it's headed in the direction he wants. I know he mentioned something "slammed" in chat. Did you mean the 55 or the Willys, Joe?? I can try to slam this one if you want. I will have to find some other engine. Remember, the back can only go so low without serious chassis modification... like moving the axle up... and I've never done that mod before.  Just so you know, in this picture, the back end of the 55 body is sitting on the chassis. The posts were already removed. The front is elevated by a styrene firewall, and is about where it needs to be height-wise for the engine. If you don't want the hood delete option, I did get 2 MM 55 bodies from Don, so I can set this one aside and start over. Let me know what you think!!











The Willys is a Partspig resin. It's been sanded with 400 and 1000 grit for a nice smooth finish. The push bar holes have been filled. 

Why it photographs "pink" is beyond me!!! Here's an outdoor shot which is much closer to the actual color...









I am shooting for the slammed look as in the first picture.

Also on the front burner is this Fairlane. I can't guess why AW didn't do a fire chief version.. I mean, it's really a no brainer!!



















That's all the news for now...:wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, All three cars look Great & can't wait to see the Fire Chief car lighted. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Oh yea baby. That 55 ie looking great!!!!:hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A Fire Chief (looking good there)...Doh!!!
Still liking that Willys dropped down...Hey PP, how about sending a couple south for the winter???
J65, You know Tom's gonna want that 55 don't ya, jus sayn'!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Actually, Tom has my first 55... You don't think he'd want 2, do ya? :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Chugging along at a semi cautious pace, though I am getting a little braver each day, today's task was focused on the grape Willys, and maintaining the slammed ride height. Because of the lack of space for a post, I had to dream up another mounting method. A post in back just wasn't going to cut it. I was going to have to attack it from a different angle. 


The first attempt was a flop. I tried to bend a piece of brass strip that had been drilled and tapped for the 2-56 screw, but I couldn't get the bend right, it sat too high, and I'd need to bend so close to the screw it would interfere with it. 

Next idea was a good one!  I took some narrower strip stock and bent it into a shallow U shape to fit the contour of the inside of the body. Then I trimmed up a "plate", the piece I usually wire to the chassis, in a matching curve to mate up good with the brace. Here's the results...









The grape Willys actually looks grape today!! lol I had to hold it down, cause the wires were making it pop up.... This is with the board in place, and the rear mount on also. 














































I have a little more trimming to do... The cross brace is awfully close to the tail light holes. Hopefully this will be done tomorrow and I can get on the fire chief.. Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## alpink

I'm keeping an eye on that "Purple People Eater"!


----------



## partspig

WOW!!! I'm really liking that Plum Crazy Willy's! Looking good Joe! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

By the way, I forgot to mention.. The color is a custom blend of White Duplicolor lacquer, and purple Metalcast.. The first color coat was about 10 shots white mixed with about 8 shots of purple with about an equal amount of lacquer thinner in a mixing cup. That made it a medium purple. Then I started laying down coats of straight Metalcast purple (same dealio with the thinner) until I got the shade I was looking for. 

Also, rather than the square plate as seen in the pix, I revised that idea to a custom brass plate that bridges the whole inside width of the chassis so the screw can stay with the chassis when the body is off for maintenance. 

So far I'm liking this mounting method. Tomorrow might be a different story though when I try to mount this set up in the body... lol


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman,

That Purple Willys is shin-a-lin-a-ding-dong Gorgeous!!

:roll: FIRE, FIRE, FIRE :roll: !!!!...OH YEAH

55................Pure Blood, KNuCKles & DirT!! 

Awesum Dude!! Oh and you wire these little turkeys with LEDs also. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Build On Man...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rm Tom dont stand a chance in hell!!! I won't go down easy!!!


----------



## dnybsbl

i will be waiting for that failane


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Fire Chief*

The Fairlane is just about buttoned up. It should be hitting S&S this afternoon!!













































No, you're not seeing things!! lol The high beams glow red!! Oh, and the day wouldn't be complete without an accidental backing off the cliff shot..









Of all the pix I took of this view, this was the clearest back shot...

Okay.. here's the sad part... There is a tiny little bit of light leakage in the back. I guess the black, alclad, white and red paint plus an extra layer of black inside wasn't enough to block it all.  Also, I won't be using Alcad as a silver coat anymore, because I see it kinda bleeds through the upper paint layers. This is visible on the passenger side door and front fender. I also just now realized somewhere along the line I lost the passenger side fender decal.  I will be making more of these in the future as they are fun to make, and unique. Like I said, I'm really surprised AW hasn't make the Fire Chief version of this car!!


----------



## alpink

awesome Joe. looking forward to it hitting S&S!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet FireChief car!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! The Grape Willys is closing in on done. Just a couple lil things left to do. I think it's coming along nicely!  The ride height is a tiny bit higher than I hoped, but it's still respectable. I really need these to go today. We're running out of simple stuff like milk, bread, etc. This holiday vacation is a killer!! Both kids are in that bottomless gullet stage and are hungry constantly! ( Yes, I remember going through it too! :freak


----------



## partspig

Nice Joe, I likee!! Let me know if ya need more bodies of those Fairlanes, or any other sedans you would like to do. I am quite sure I can pop them for ya quite reasonably. :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Dennis!! Having the body black to begin with does make life so much easier!!

Here's a few "spy shots" of the Grape Willys...





































These side pipes were a royal pain because they are so short!! I think I polished my thumb nail better than the pipes! :tongue: There's one other surprise with it, but you'll have to wait for the last application of JB before I can show youse!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ahhh, would it be the flame throwing side pipes?


----------



## XracerHO

Both cars look GREAT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the rims on the Willy's. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

It's Joe-slotcarman Dude with a Fire Chief and Willys Sensation!!

Love the lights...totally Rad Man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...tiny little lights in slots are cool...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

No room for the LEDs for flame throwers!! LOL Grape Willys is back in the shop for some more tinkering... 

Oh, and as I said in S&S... The color of the latest pix of the Willys is off too. It's not that purple!! It does look more purple in fluorescent light than with a regular bulb which is kinda weird!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry!! Double post!! Darn internet!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, I got the Willys back down to a respectable level... But the rear mount is kinda fragile. Due to the slope of the trunk, and the little bit of clearance I have to work with back there, the slammed version will either be on the fragile side, or I need to find a better way to mount the back end. The JB isn't sticking very well to the resin. I have found that once the JB cures, if it does pull off the body, CA will work to glue it back in place. 

Also, my tail light idea didn't pan out as planned. I was shooting for the "blue dot" look, but I either need a smaller resistor for the tail light circuit ( very likely) or I went overboard with the purple paint (also very likely). 

My neck problem has shown up again, so my bench hasn't seen much action the past couple days. Only two more days and the kids are back in school...


----------



## alpink

hey Joe, relax that neck and get some rest. we all love your creations but don't want to see you in pain over it. get to feelin better, don't slice off any appendages and have a prosperous and Happy New Year.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Al!! I've pretty much gotten over my fear of cutting tools. I think I skipped boo boo #3.. I hope so anyway!!


----------



## jobobvideo

Just stay away from the "ACME" cutting tools those things never work the way you plan on them working...have a safe New Years


----------



## joegri

joe i had to back up a page to see the willys. just that hue/ tinge of the purple on the rims sets of this build!whats the price you pay for a nice set of willys headers? ya gotta pay with yer heart. diggin the color man. and a willys ...hands down the coolest car to customize in ho !


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Magic Bus II*

Well, I'm starting to feel a little better at least.. The gloomys hit me every so often, and I think I shook it off fairly quick this time. I guess I just have to accept some things not going to plan. What really picked me up was doing something that is totally different, something to distract me for a while.

Flash back to the late 60's... My oldest sister's husband liked to play around with my dad's carpentry tools to make neat stuff. I recall him making home made strobe lights, chess boards, etc; but the coolest things he made were something he called "Magic Boxes". 

I know I've told this story before, but it's buried in this thread or in my old "Playing with LEDs" thread. It is the inspiration behind this project, and a good intro to how the idea came about. A magic box was a ply wood box, as I recall somewhere around 4' X 4', though I'm sure bigger was a possibility. This square box of plywood was divided into smaller boxes, He put a plywood cross (+) inside it to divide the inside into four inner boxes. The back was covered with 1/8th luan, and the front was covered with white frosted plexiglass. Inside the box, a string of Christmas lights of the C7 variety were spread around the inside, and attached to the back. All the bulbs were colored flashers. When plugged in, the lights would start blinking and the magic would happen. since all the bulbs were flashers, different color bulbs would be lit at any one specific time, making a multitude of color combinations multiplied by however many divided boxes were made.

Okay, flash back to the present, and I'm doing the same basic concept, though I'm doing it in HO scale on something that moves.. 






































The last image is a video. Click it to watch the magic!! With my computer it's kinda jumpy, so either pause it a few seconds to let it load, or restart it about 1/4 of the way through.

A ways back I made one of these "Magic Buses" for Jerry, but this one is different. I was looking for inspiration for paint the first time, and found the "Further Bus" (Google it for pix) but this time I shot for something a little more updated. I also super magic boxed this one, as it has 2 different rainbow blinkies in it. It has a fast one like the dark side van has, and it has a slow one too. Because the 2 blinkies are so different, the number of color combinations are way up there. Playing with this bus was a major pick me up, and the trip back down memory lane helped too!!


----------



## alpink

Joe, heck the paint job alone has me excited.
how about a silhouette of a driver in the front drivers side window and against the front "glass" too?

have you given up on the Willys? hope not!


----------



## 41-willys

That is so cooool! all it needs is a tampo one the side the reads Magic Bus. Are you going to put that one up for sale?


----------



## Super Coupe

That gives a whole new meaning to "The Magic Bus". Looks great Joe. Keep up the awesome work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"I want, the Magic Bus" reminded me of a song...Cool color work indeed!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*55 for 65*

I started this project before my little gloomy slump, and once the magic of the bus occurred, I was finally able to get back to work on it. Joe 65 Skylark requested a ratty rusty 55, and I'm slowly getting it done. 

Here's a few teaser shots... certainly not nearly finished yet, but in progress shots may inspire someone to give it a whirl. 





































Paint sequence is:
Black lacquer base coat.
Silver lacquer 2nd coat.
Mask around the driver's door and shoot turquoise lacquer.
Unmask and yellow lacquer on right side, roof, and front fenders. I intentionally skipped the yellow on the trunk.
Grey lacquer primer on all but the driver's door.
Ruddy brown primer on all but driver's door. 

I didn't mask with the primer coats, because a little over spray is no big deal, and especially with the brown I wanted some on the door. Once it's good and dry, I start wet sanding. I put a drop or three of Dawn dish soap in a bowl and keep the body and the paper wet. Every so often, I'd dunk the body in the water bowl to clean off the sludge I sanded off. It's a good idea to see where you're at. 

There are a couple tricks I've picked up doing this. Because there's a relatively heavy silver coat, I was able to sand the trim edges and reveal the silver. This allows me to skip the trim painting, which hardly ever comes out looking as good.

Once I was somewhat satisfied with the wet sanding, I sprayed a shot or two of ruddy brown, and put a little black lacquer in an iced tea scoop ( I use these for most of my painting. Spraying in the air brush bowl is too messy) and mixed. Then I started dry brushing the darker brown on where I thought the rustier areas of the body would be. If you mess up, no biggie! Let it dry, and wet sand a little. If you take off too much sanding, just spot touch up the bad spot and re-sand. Once I'm totally satisfied with how the paint looks, I'll seal it with a coat or two of Dullcoat. 

That's the basic recipe... I'd love to see a few of you guys try it!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since you asked Al, I haven't given up on the Willys, though it does have it's faults. I was able to shore up the back mount to the point of not flexing. It was really weak before. Now it's fairly stable. I redid the side pipe on the passenger side so it's a bit more even with the other. I replaced the resistor for the tail lights so they're a little brighter. I was too chicken to try to remove the the LEDs and redo them for fear I'd wreck the rear mount and have to do it all over again. They glow purple, as I was shooting for a "blue dots" look, but I think I used too much candy purple on the blue LEDs. Needless to say, the tail lights aren't nearly as bright as I'd like. They are visible in the dark when running on the track, but nowhere near the intensity I usually have. Also, there were a couple of boo boos in the paint in back. One I was able to wet sand off, and the other is from a small drip of black paint I use inside the body to block glow getting on the purple paint. Now I guess you can see why the gloom hit me... 





































One other thing... One of the rear wheels is a tad loose on the axle. It's holding now where it is, but if it gets pushed in a little, it spins on the axle. I'm running low on Vincent wheels, among other stuff. I really need to push out a whole bunch of defect free stuff at a good clip so I can restock supplies again. Some day maybe... 

This one is heading to swap and sell tonight!! I'm outta smokes (hey I cut down some!! ).


Oh, and the 9 volt is getting kinda dead.. The lights are a bit brighter on the track!


----------



## alpink

I think it is dynamite. see ya over on the S&S!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Holy Bejebbers!!!!!!

The phycodelic magic bus is unbelievable. 4:20 about now fellas!!!!!!

The 55 is coming amazing and I promise to attempt this kind of a build in the future. I will try and do you proud.

The Willy's is incredible!!! The blue dots came just like the real ones dude. They were not bright on the 1:1's either if yhou recall so spot on in my eyes!!!

Glad your funk came and went as fast as it did cause we wouldn't get these crazy builds of yours Joe

Thanks for sharing :tongue:


----------



## alpink

the willys is incredible and headed to a new stable!


----------



## SplitPoster

The cool factor is over the top on both those builds!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes 41, the Magic bus will be heading to S&S, hopefully by Saturday. It will be sold auction style. Proceeds will be applied to replenishing stock, and taking care of a couple items I either got, or are being held for me. Joe65, sorry the 55 got delayed, but I don't want to rush it and mess it up, and I sure don't want to make a boo boo and have to backtrack!


----------



## jobobvideo

all 3 very cool!!! thanks for the lessons on the ratty rusty 55 another one for my slot binder. glad to see you coming out of the slum with these home runs.


----------



## rbrunne1

Cool Bus Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer

The bus is ba dd a$$:thumbsup:
BR


----------



## bobhch

I'm with everyone else here...Bus = WAY COOL SLOT CAR!!
The video just makes this thing even more WOW!

55 and Willy's...Yeah Baby! You have done some hard work and it sure paid off as they look incredible as well!!

Great work slotcarman Dude!

Bob...love your paint schemes...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Magic Bus almost finished!!!*

Hey gang!! I just about have the magic Bus buttoned up. I have to make a decal or two yet, and I'm not tickled with the brightness of the tail lights. I couldn't find my clear red LEDs when I went to do them, and gave the opaque red ones a shot. They just aren't bright enough. Good thing it's an easy fix! 







































Here's a run down on what's been done here. The body started it's life as a Miny Lindy bus. After cutting the two screw posts off, I cleaned up the body really good. I gave it a coat of black lacquer to make sure there was no light leakage. Then I shot the body with a couple coats of Alclad. Once that dried, I started with the yellow, then the orange, red, green, blue (yes it managed to work!) and finally purple. All the color coats are Metalcast paints, shot through the air brush thinned 1:1 with lacquer thinner. Once that dried I hit it with a few coats of clear. I might give it a couple more clear coats yet...



















The chassis started with a basically new JL T jet, coupled with the front half of a 4 gear chassis. I had this set up originally cobbled together with another chassis, but I had cut way too much off the front of the other chassis so I started fresh. The 2 halves of the chassis are linked together with flattened out JL T jet shoes. I increased the hook and flattened them once they were hooked through the back part, and then soldered them. The I soldered the front end to the front half. I then used the iron to melt the plastic from both chassis to bridge them together and make the chassis stiffer. 

Once I had the chassis set up, I swapped out the JL pinion for a 9 tooth brass gear. This fixes the gear ratio so it's a bit more controllable, and so the lights stay lit better at low speeds. Because it was a model, the roof is kinda thick. I tried to shave some weight out of the roof, but it's a pretty tough plastic and I could barely make a dent. Rather than risk screwing it up, I gave up. 


To post or not to post???
I took a gander at how the chassis sat height-wise, and decided to take a new approach for mounting the back. The mount plate for the back of the chassis pretty much sat level with the top of the back section. Knowing this was going to be on the top heavy side, I thought it best to try to keep the back CG as low as possible, so I made a plate from heavy single sided copper clad. I drilled out a hole for the post, and tapped it in the hole, so it fit snug. Then I soldered it on top. Then I trimmed the back bottom of the body ( the underside) so the chassis would fit in. I CA'd the clad to the top of the base. 



















As you can see, the tail lights are pretty dim. Granted, the 9 volt is pretty low, but on the track the tail lights are still hardly visible. Video coming in the next post 'cause I hit my 8 picture limit...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Click for a short moobie!!


----------



## alpink

that is one bad a$$ bus dude.


----------



## ParkRNDL

dude.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Further_(bus)

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Easy to lose track of the scale looking at pics. Amazing work Joe considering the scale you are working with. The Gasser 55 is way cool!! I've been playing around with "weathering".


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing paint, LED's & chassis work on the Magic Bus - truely Magic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know Rick, I gave the Further bus a try before I went with the rainbow bands. You might recall these...




































A few years ago, I saw a video in which this guy was painting guitars by floating paint in a 10 gallon bucket of water. He'd squirt different color paints in, swirl them around a little to make funky patterns, and then slowly dip the guitar body in the bucket until submerged. Once the whole body was in, he would move the remaining paint on the surface off to the side and pull the body back out. The above examples were done using old testers model paints and a margarine tub.

I goofed up this time though and put a bit too much paint in the tub. Also the first paint I poured was a candy red which didn't float as good as the rest. It might have come out okay if I hadn't put so much paint in... I couldn't get the excess out of the way.  So I have one more bus I can do down the road, but it's a gooey enamel mess at present. I guess it'll be seeing the Pinesol bucket.

One other note about this process. I don't recall what type of paint the guitar dude was using. The Testors square bottles in regular colors are what I used the first time. I ordered a rainbow of neon colors for test #2 and they didn't float correctly. This latest attempt was with Model Master enamels, and I really don't know the results. It looked like it was working on the way in, but the way out destroyed any chance of survival.


----------



## videojimmy

it reminds me of those old 1/32 molding kits made by Ideal or whomever, where you added a battery chassis underneath.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The bus tail lights are a done deal! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I also finally got one of two projects for Mittens29 done. 


















This was kinda tough to do. There's some delicate detail to work around. Also, there was a light leakage issue between the bumper / rear quarter that had to be addressed. This will get boxed up and sent to Mittens after my next sale.









Unbelieveable difference in brightness between clear LEDs and colored ones. Now it looks presentable!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Joe, 

How'd ya do the wheels on the Purple Willys? Is that reflection? Or did you add color? Does the insert come seperate? Fess up!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Easy peasy Bill!! I took a set of chrome Vincents, sprayed a shot of purple metalcast in the cap, and brushed it on. Metalcast is designed for tinting chrome.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Caddy lighting Sltman, those rears look great, not there's anything wrong with the front, you know what I mean...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! Oh and sorry I didn't have a more complex answer for you Bill! 

Here's a couple more teaser pix of Joe65's 55...



















I asked Joe65 how he felt about cutting the back wheel wells so I could use some good Vincent wheels and slicks, and he said cut away!! Any lower and the gear plate would be through the trunk. You still want the front axle under the chassis, Joe? I think the ride height looks good there. If I lower the front axle, the pick ups will be an issue. I can hit the non contact areas of the shoes with some flat black so they don't stand out so much...


----------



## joegri

hey thats not a skylark!! ut ah no he ditnt...a glowing hearse. joe yer letric lights are way cool.nice job man.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Stance looks great scm.

The Hearse is awsome like that bus!!!


----------



## bobhch

Mr. I stop for LEDs and put them in slot cars... these are some Neat-O slot builds.

*You are a Mad, Mad, Mad Scientist of LED mini lighting.* 

Oooooooooh and I remember those RAINBOW Dippers...Very Cool Dude!!

That is on 55 with a Good Bad attitude....Sweet!

Bob...you light up our lives, you give us hope, to carry on...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing LED work & fabrication, some nice work on the rear Caddy lights! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That 55 has a cool gasser look to it, jus sayn'!!! RM

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...l5881l0l9734l15l13l0l4l4l0l265l1607l0.5.4l9l0


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been way too cold to do much of anything the past couple days. This crappy ole house has more drafts than a beer joint. The heater doesn't shut off, and it just can't keep up the heat in low single digit cold. I did manage to finally scan a few pix from my old cruising days. SlottV inspired me with the pix of his triple black Nova, so I think it's time for some warm thoughts!!!













These two were owned by brothers, who owned a body shop. Every so often, they'd stage after pulling out of McD's.. right in front of the donut shop I practically lived at back then, and then race to the first light... 1/4 mile give 'er take a couple feet.





















I wish film and developing wasn't so expensive back then. Digital cameras weren't even thought of yet. This 32 was all steel except for the fenders, which he had safely tucked away since they were most likely to get damaged. This car was so clean, they made a mold of it for reproduction 32's. I was lucky enough to take a ride in this car, and because I'm as tall as I am, it was a bit&* seeing much anything.. I like chopped tops on a car, but not when I'm in them! 








One of the fiberglass babies!











You never knew what would be cruising the pike.. ( the Berlin Turnpike ) I seen a 4X4 BMW cruising a few times too. You just never knew what would turn up next. I've seen wacky Jacked up 4X4 Ford and Chevy vans, all done up with murals on the side, and just about every old mom and pop type cruiser there. One buddy had a 67 Ford wagon done up nice... When I first started there I was cruising in a 64 New Yorker wagon with a 413 wedge under the hood. That wagon was as clean as could be too. My second favorite car...











My favorite car.. my favorite beer... The good old days!! I really miss that car!! Funny thing, as much as I liked having the GTO hood on it, when it finally got painted, I used a stock Lemans hood. And I never got a picture of it after the fresh coat of paint! Stock 326 4bbl, I swapped out the slip and slide with powerglide for a turbo 350. She'd get 14 MPG mixed driving... This time period was the beginning of the end of cool cars. Once the fender tops got narrow and couldn't support an adult sitting on the hood, without leaving dents in the sheet metal, the days of cruising were hearing the start of their death knell. 











I think I spent pretty close to 1/5th of my life hanging at this donut shop!! I knew most of the waitresses and cockroaches by name. 

P.S. Joe 65, you see that 70 stage 1 GS in the picture???
The owner of that car is the guy who introduced me to my first wife, The bastage!! lol










Last one.. The other side of my 69 Firebird. Sadly, the shot with the open hood with the 400 dual quads got water damaged... That car was a money pit... I wasn't much of a mechanic, but I knew ponchos ( not the Sears Ponchos either). I picked up this bird for a song with a running blown engine It sounded radical running on 7 cylinders. I have what's left of the piston and rod here on my desk as a reminder.. 



I yanked out the blown 400 and shoved a Pont 350 in there just to get around. Then I ran across a 68 GTO 400 block and heads for the cost of the machine shop bill!! Needless to say i was on a building frenzy. I was going to throw a tri power set up on it, but then a buddy hooked my up with a dual quad hi rise intake and carbs cheap. She was a gas hog, and I never really got the running gear finished. The rear was weak, and the pilot shaft bushing/throw out bearing was giving me issues with the tranny. That, and the lack of frame connectors kept me from seeing what she could do. I should have gave up the M22 rock crusher for a TH350 tranny. On a pretty slim budget I did manage to completely do the whole front end... from a bare frame up. everything on that engine was new ( except the crank was turned .015 under.).

Sadly, when i got divorced, a ton of my Pontiac stockpile ended up with the ex. She wound up with 3 tri power intakes, one of which had all the carbs freshly rebuilt, and a whole mess of other stuff. Cylinder heads, aluminum valve covers, dual point distributors, trannys, extra sheet metal, not to mention my tools and tool box. 


As I was saying, I really wish taking pictures wasn't as expensive a task as it was back then. The quantity and quality of wild Detroit steel that sat in that lot at one time or another was staggering. Everything from V8 Vegas to 32 and 33 Fords, a sweet cherry 71 GTX in plum crazy... Wacky stuff like a V8 VW bug, a Honda Civic with a tube frame and a chevy big block shoehorned in it.... A Vega wagon with an Old's Tornado FWD running gear behind the front seats... We had all kinds there, plus some vintage stuff like that 32. On a cruise night ( unofficial, but word of mouth sure got around) there would be anywhere from 300-500 cars crammed into every parking lot for 3 miles of the pike! Hey!! I feel 10 degrees warmer already!! Hmm was it the pix, or was it the ex that got my blood boiling??? lol Stay warm y'all!!


----------



## bobhch

Neat pictures of your old Silver Bullet cruising days!!

Bob...great read...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool stuff Joe!!! Thanks for the trip down memory lane.
_Oh, and your LED work just keeps getting better and better._


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe Great shots indeed. My 65 is in my neighbors garage next to his same color green 67 GTO hard top. No kidding!! I had ther good lucky fortune to live 3 blocks from the guy who owned the 32 from American Graohitti and was just the right young age to get a ride on a sat afternoon years ago. The pair you have there, the brother's cars are amazing!!!!

I spyed that 70 GS Vert. Do you remember if it was a Stage 1 car? Those are the most rare of all GS's.

Oh btw, nice mug!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's been way too cold to do much of anything the past couple days. This crappy ole house has more drafts than a beer joint. The heater doesn't shut off, and it just can't keep up the heat in low single digit cold. I did manage to finally scan a few pix from my old cruising days. SlottV inspired me with the pix of his triple black Nova, so I think it's time for some warm thoughts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two were owned by brothers, who owned a body shop. Every so often, they'd stage after pulling out of McD's.. right in front of the donut shop I practically lived at back then, and then race to the first light... 1/4 mile give 'er take a couple feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish film and developing wasn't so expensive back then. Digital cameras weren't even thought of yet. This 32 was all steel except for the fenders, which he had safely tucked away since they were most likely to get damaged. This car was so clean, they made a mold of it for reproduction 32's. I was lucky enough to take a ride in this car, and because I'm as tall as I am, it was a bit&* seeing much anything.. I like chopped tops on a car, but not when I'm in them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fiberglass babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never knew what would be cruising the pike.. ( the Berlin Turnpike ) I seen a 4X4 BMW cruising a few times too. You just never knew what would turn up next. I've seen wacky Jacked up 4X4 Ford and Chevy vans, all done up with murals on the side, and just about every old mom and pop type cruiser there. One buddy had a 67 Ford wagon done up nice... When I first started there I was cruising in a 64 New Yorker wagon with a 413 wedge under the hood. That wagon was as clean as could be too. My second favorite car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite car.. my favorite beer... The good old days!! I really miss that car!! Funny thing, as much as I liked having the GTO hood on it, when it finally got painted, I used a stock Lemans hood. And I never got a picture of it after the fresh coat of paint! Stock 326 4bbl, I swapped out the slip and slide with powerglide for a turbo 350. She'd get 14 MPG mixed driving... This time period was the beginning of the end of cool cars. Once the fender tops got narrow and couldn't support an adult sitting on the hood, without leaving dents in the sheet metal, the days of cruising were hearing the start of their death knell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I spent pretty close to 1/5th of my life hanging at this donut shop!! I knew most of the waitresses and cockroaches by name.
> 
> P.S. Joe 65, you see that 70 stage 1 GS in the picture???
> The owner of that car is the guy who introduced me to my first wife, The bastage!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one.. The other side of my 69 Firebird. Sadly, the shot with the open hood with the 400 dual quads got water damaged... That car was a money pit... I wasn't much of a mechanic, but I knew ponchos ( not the Sears Ponchos either). I picked up this bird for a song with a running blown engine It sounded radical running on 7 cylinders. I have what's left of the piston and rod here on my desk as a reminder..
> 
> 
> 
> I yanked out the blown 400 and shoved a Pont 350 in there just to get around. Then I ran across a 68 GTO 400 block and heads for the cost of the machine shop bill!! Needless to say i was on a building frenzy. I was going to throw a tri power set up on it, but then a buddy hooked my up with a dual quad hi rise intake and carbs cheap. She was a gas hog, and I never really got the running gear finished. The rear was weak, and the pilot shaft bushing/throw out bearing was giving me issues with the tranny. That, and the lack of frame connectors kept me from seeing what she could do. I should have gave up the M22 rock crusher for a TH350 tranny. On a pretty slim budget I did manage to completely do the whole front end... from a bare frame up. everything on that engine was new ( except the crank was turned .015 under.).
> 
> Sadly, when i got divorced, a ton of my Pontiac stockpile ended up with the ex. She wound up with 3 tri power intakes, one of which had all the carbs freshly rebuilt, and a whole mess of other stuff. Cylinder heads, aluminum valve covers, dual point distributors, trannys, extra sheet metal, not to mention my tools and tool box.
> 
> 
> As I was saying, I really wish taking pictures wasn't as expensive a task as it was back then. The quantity and quality of wild Detroit steel that sat in that lot at one time or another was staggering. Everything from V8 Vegas to 32 and 33 Fords, a sweet cherry 71 GTX in plum crazy... Wacky stuff like a V8 VW bug, a Honda Civic with a tube frame and a chevy big block shoehorned in it.... A Vega wagon with an Old's Tornado FWD running gear behind the front seats... We had all kinds there, plus some vintage stuff like that 32. On a cruise night ( unofficial, but word of mouth sure got around) there would be anywhere from 300-500 cars crammed into every parking lot for 3 miles of the pike! Hey!! I feel 10 degrees warmer already!! Hmm was it the pix, or was it the ex that got my blood boiling??? lol Stay warm y'all!!




My bad. Stage 1 it is, but hard top car. Still an awsome mmachine. Did the guy race it?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup!! 455 stage 1 70 GS. He didn't baby it, that's for sure!! Oh, and I posted this elsewhere, but it's worth posting here...









This Riviera was owned by one of the first friends I made hanging out at that donut shop. Original equipment dual quad 425? Cross ram? I can't remember exactly... Does that sound right? I don't know Buick like I know Pontiacs. This Riv was a show car from day one of it's life, doing the one of the car show circuits. There's two other custom paint jobs under the black/gold. A candy apple, and an aqua paint job. He told me when he had it on the road, he was cruising on the highway @ 80 and punched the gas... and the back tires broke loose!!!

This kid was know for oddball cars. His daily cruiser when I met him was a 66 Catalina 2+2 convertible with a factory 421 tri power. 

The brother of the GS owner is the one who sold me the dual quad intake for my 'bird. His daily driver was a 421 powered Catalina wagon... Another buddy had a 70 GTO with a 455 HO/4 speed. 

I am so glad to have experienced those days, and it saddens me that for me at least, they're gone. It took a couple million miles of driving big truck, a bad back, and gas prices to double to knock the joy of driving out of me. At least I can still relive those days in HO scale. 

I have to dig through all my old pix. I know I took more. Sadly, they were never stored correctly, and most suffered through 7 years in FL in a storage unit with a leaky roof!


----------



## jobobvideo

Great pix and stories to go with. Donut shop pic looks like a scene from Dazed and Confused. Very cool!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool rivvy and yea it was an option. 425 with dual quads. Potent street combo. Dont forget that riv weighs about 4600 lbs!! And if it had all ther options, it was heavier lol. But it still packed a nice punch. You remember the interionr of that thing? It was all chrome and wood. Top of the line in 63 and 64. Clam shell headlights. Sweet ride.

Find them pics bro. Good stuff. Nice stash too bro!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

We hit 10 below yesterday morning!! The pipes for the kitchen froze, and I spent hours trying to that them. Thank God it finally warmed up here! Supplies came in today, so I'm back to work!  Mundane stuff on the menu today. Making posts and circuit boards... Nothing exciting about that! :lol: I did make a little progress on the 55. Engine is about 3/4 detailed now, and the radiator is made. I still have a little tweaking to go on the body aging process. Details as they become available!!

Also, my apologies to alpink!! I was under the impression the post office was closed Saturday, and didn't realize Monday was a holiday too. Your bus hit the mail today. I just hope the roads are clear by the time it starts traveling. Sorry for the delay!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Maybe he should change his name to Joe55belair??? LOL*

It ain't a Buick, it ain't a 65... but it is GM.. Joe65 requested one of these 55 Chevys a ways back, and requested it ratty and rusty. Since Joe does mostly straight line stuff, I figured a gasser would work.




































This one was tricky to wire. Three wires through the firewall, the other two loop around the headers. I tried a new approach with the chassis' back wiring too. I got some pan head screws to play with...Thanks Mittens! Rather than just a small square of brass strip out back, this 55 has a rectangle that is a fairly snug fit inside the chassis. The pan head screw works better as it doesn't try to ride the back screw slot like a flat head does. One other small variation on this wiring is I used two wires for the neg side of the LEDs. The old method used one wire for both grounds. This way is a little cleaner looking, and eliminates the doubled back wire in the fender. 

Details, details!! I don't even want to think how much time went into this build...


















I took the time to open up all the injector stack holes. Heck I even opened up the headers! 



















I hope it was worth the wait Joe65!!


----------



## WesJY

SCM - thats one sweet looking ratty car! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Wes!! A before and after picture really shows the work!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> It ain't a Buick, it ain't a 65... but it is GM.. Joe65 requested one of these 55 Chevys a ways back, and requested it ratty and rusty. Since Joe does mostly straight line stuff, I figured a gasser would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was tricky to wire. Three wires through the firewall, the other two loop around the headers. I tried a new approach with the chassis' back wiring too. I got some pan head screws to play with...Thanks Mittens! Rather than just a small square of brass strip out back, this 55 has a rectangle that is a fairly snug fit inside the chassis. The pan head screw works better as it doesn't try to ride the back screw slot like a flat head does. One other small variation on this wiring is I used two wires for the neg side of the LEDs. The old method used one wire for both grounds. This way is a little cleaner looking, and eliminates the doubled back wire in the fender.
> 
> Details, details!! I don't even want to think how much time went into this build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the time to open up all the injector stack holes. Heck I even opened up the headers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it was worth the wait Joe65!!




Are you kidding me bud? This thing is a classic allready!!!!!

Very very cool and I bet the orders will begin to pour in now!!

So folks, if you want to own a SCM Exclusive, get your orders in now!!!

Act fast cause these are amazing works of art!!!!

Thank you and YES it was well worth the wait!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, one more thing got buttoned up today too!!! A ways back, Jerry (win43) sent me a lead sled to light up for him... Said something about a "promo vehicle" type of thing for some beer company.... Anyhow, the painter just left the shop for a few more rounds at the bar. He said he was trying to see if the beer company's motto really worked. lol


----------



## bobhch

Hey that Mutts Beer Mercury is looking Sweet!

Your lighted works are Primo slotcarman!

Bob...I dig fun to run LED cars...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I forgot to shoot some video!! The Mutts Beer sled has red head lights, and twin red flashing "neon" under it. Video tomorrow.... I'm beat!! :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool sled, but I gotta go with the 55 just because!!! Like them ol Gassers...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Faux sho*

55 is straight outta the barn. Arguably one of your finest Joe. Faux finishes are some of the most difficult to execute.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome job on both cars, Joe!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The 55 detail work on the motor & under the hood is GREAT. The lighting of the sled is amazing. ..RL


----------



## TBI

Incredible SCM! I dig the beer sled, but that 55 blows me away! 

You sure you didn't just build a giant keyboard for a backdrop and use a 1:1 Chevy?


----------



## win43

HECK anyone can have a 55 (GREAT CAR) but i'm i'm getting a beer sled. 

WOOHOO

They both look great slot. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Jerry!! You know, I totally spaced out making the video, and the was sled out mailed yesterday.  

I'm having a tough time adjusting to my news bifocals, so there hasn't been much going on here. :freak: Add to that I just had a molar yanked so I probably won't be doing anything for the rest of the day either. :drunk: I didn't even get any good drugs.  I have a few things lined up, hope to get back in the swing tomorrow.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Rootbeer float?*

Hey gang!! It's been a while since I did anything (that came out good, anyway), but I finally got close enough with something to post up. This GTO started out as a chrome blue JL. After a stripping in windex, and a day of picking and scratching the left over bits of chrome, I was able to give it some color. I've been trying for over a month to mix up candy root beer from base and candy paints, and finally got it about right! 














































This was the 2nd attempt with this body. The first time it came out good, but when I took the masking tape off after painting the conv top, it took a few little chunks of paint off with the tape. Needless to say, I had to strip and re-shoot. The secret recipe, for those who dig this color and want to mix their own is fairly simple. Silver base coat for starters. Then I mixed 4 parts Metalcast red with 5 parts metalcast green together. I think I did one quick spray of orange too. Mix 1:1 with lacquer thinner and spray even coats to the shade you want. The top is another mix up, with a cream white, and about 3 quick shots of metalcast orange, and 1 lil shot of metalcast green. Again, this is thinned about 1:1 with thinner and sprayed on. The trick (thanks CJ) is to have the tape stick, but not too much! I pre-used the tape on my pant leg before masking the body, so it didn't take the paint with it when I removed it. I'm hoping this one can stay in the case... I gotta get busy here!! :lol:


P.S. Has anyone seen a 68/69 GTO with a chrome grille? I thought they were black those years...


----------



## tjd241

*Floated out on a Sundae...*

... with Vanilla on the top ! !.... Nice color Joe... Hard to get that nice rootbeer shade straight outta ANY can. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Testors has a root beer brown laquer stright outta the can.
clyde-0-mite


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks ND!! I see the candy root beer now Clyde. I don't recall seeing it last time I scoped out the Testors site. It's in with the one coat lacquers for anyone liking this color. 

The MacGyver method of only using what's on hand to get the desired results is part of the fun (and a necessity around here too). I had fun for the most part with this challenge. Now I have to see if that UPS truck I got from Bruce Gavins is salvageable. As I recall, the grille area was really thin, and a drill walked on me when I was doing the head lights.


----------



## TBI

_*C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO*_



Lookin good Slotty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Wa-wa, wa wa wa wa wa wa..." I remember that GTO song...Cool looking color, but I'd probably go the spray can route myself, too lazy...Although I do admire ya for being creative, sometimes it's the only way to get what ya need...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That root beer color looks great with the white top!!!What I would like to see is getting the hide-a-way headlights working. LOL 
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

Joe, you knew there was a rootbeer color, you just like all the fumes.:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The booth sucks the fumes right outside. I get my lacquer thinner fix through skin contact!! :lol: No really, last I checked, though it was a ways back, I didn't see the root beer. If it was available, it wasn't in stock at Park Lane, and I didn't spot it while I was perusing the color charts. The one coat lacquers are on a totally different page, so I either overlooked it, or it was added to their site afterwards.


----------



## Harold Sage

Nice work Slotcarman. love me some rootbeer.:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Car does look great, maybe some tootsie roll decals, or A&W, or Barqes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I want a rootbeer float now thanks :freak:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

I am drinking A&W now.. 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

"One Rootbeer float coming up, Sir!" stated the A&W Car Hop as she roller skated to the GTO on Saturday night.
Joe, Great looking GTO! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! It's fun experimenting!! Doing so expands my limited color assortment, and helps use up those cans of paint where you're just not sure there's enough in there to finish a project. My favorite Metalcast colors are great tinting paints, and get a ton of use now. More bang for the buck, the big cans last a long time... and they play well with lacquer.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been a strange week!! On Wednesday 2/8/12 at 10:30 AM I smoked my last cigarette. It's been 5 1/2 days... feels like 5 1/5 weeks! :lol: Somehow both of us have avoided the temptation of making that run for smokes, even though the kids have really pushed us more than a few times to almost.  Needless to say, things have slowed down here at CLM, but not stopped completely. 

This project has been waiting patiently for me to figure out, and get the nerve to attempt. 


















The head lights were a no brainer...Simple drill, insert, JB in place. The tail lights were a different story. I wanted to retain the factory tail lights and light them. I chucked up my .015 mill bit in the dremel and set it on the lowest speed I could, and bit by bit opened up the tail lights all the way through. I milled out just enough to get a 1.6 mm LED in each hole, and then I milled out a slot between the tail light and the fender on each side. I bent up the 1.6 mm LEDs in the same manner I used way back for the Willys pick up, using goop as an insulator between the anode/cathodes. Once everything was in place, I put a skim coat of JB behind the tail light LEDS to keep tham in place, and a light red hot melt on the light up side to fill the gaps a little better.


















All I have left to do now is put a dab or two of hot melt inside the bed to keep things insulated, and paint the tail light backs silver. Once I get a little cash flow and can swing the postage, this and the hearse I lit up earlier will be heading to Mittens. For now I'm laying low though.. Damn cigs just don't want to let me go, and I'm staying broke to avoid a smoke!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Great work on the rootbeer GTO! One day I will grow some initiative,get me a spray gun & finally " get off the can".I like your LED install on the 4-Gear '50's Ford F-150 p/u ! 
Keep off the stogie's ! Think about all the slot car $#!+ you can buy with the $$$$ you save if nothing else! LMK when you achieve a month of nonsmoking !You will get a prize from me .


Neal:dude:


----------



## alpink

congrats on the no smoking. it gets easier every day. many of us have gone through it. some of us more than once. you are well on your way to being tobacco free. and you will be grateful for it.
nice job on the Ford pickup. keep up the good work.


----------



## Bill Hall

No worries Joe. You got it whooped!

After 5 + days it's all mental now.


----------



## partspig

Congrats on the no smokee time Joe! Won't be long now and you can say that you are a quitter too! pig


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on installing the LED's on the Ford F-150 P/U especially the tailights!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Joe, stick with it & stay smoke free. You have done the hard part don't go back save the money & your health. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I'm really trying, but some things make it difficult. Chat is a good example... I'd smoke a pack in a 3 hour chat session, so if you guys see me in there less for a while that's why... I'm cutting back. I've also been hitting the sack earlier. Funny how stopping one thing throws off other stuff that's completely unrelated. 

Oh, and one more thing. At my last Dr. visit I got a tetanus shot... My jaw was really bugging me after getting that tooth pulled. Maybe it's just a coincidence, but since I got that vaccine, my jaw stopped hurting, and my neck feels 100% better. It was in constant tension before. Makes me wonder if I had lockjaw....  Handling all those rusty cars musta infected me! :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Quitters never win . . .

except when it comes to smoking.

Congrats Joe :thumbsup:


I just had a friend celebrate 1-year smoke free. He started when we were about 16 and he's 42 now. He did it for his health and his wife & young son. There were a few times he wanted to just roll up a couch cushion & smoke it but he toughed it out. It's all willpower.


----------



## slotto

Nice truck bro!


----------



## partspig

Hey Joe, I'm a quitter! The worst thing for me was the dang smell of a lit ciggie. Used to bring on all kinds of cravings. BUT,.. I just kept saying NO WAY!!! I quit nearly 15 years ago because I was tired of it, tired of the smell and the hacking, etc. I am sure glad I did, my doctor told me I'd be real lucky if I made it to 65!! Believe me it gets easier to stay away from them with each day that passes, so each day without is a real good day! You will also notice some changes in your sleep habits (proby for the better) and in the way food tastes. You ARE a tough guy Joe, I know you can do it! After all how long did you put up with the beast and that loose wire?? LOL Keep going Joe!!!! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

So true!! RIP Blazer.. I got stuff going on, pix as they become worthy... maybe tomorrow?


----------



## 41-willys

slotcarman12078 said:


> So true!! RIP Blazer.. I got stuff going on, pix as they become worthy... maybe tomorrow?


Yeah Slotcarman:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobhch

hey slotcar...no smoking...man great job on the Rootbeer GTO Dude!

Lighting up that pickup is kewl too! :thumbsup:

Bob...I chew lots of spearmint ORBIT gum now (10 months smoke free for me)...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Great job on quitting smoking Joe, I quit the day Seth was born. He turned 8 in November. It does get easier as time goes on. And I was smoking 1 to 1-1/2 packs a day, now I hate being near anything smokey. Gives me a headache.
I also had to take a break from slotcar tinkering, that was when I was chain smoking the most. I started back with short slot sessions, then walked away, got some ice tea, watched a movie or tv, then some more slots. It was killing me not to light up while there at the "customs table".


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear you Ed, and congrats Bob...still cool without the kools...zilla!! It's getting easier every day, and though I have the "I need 1" beat, the "I want one" is always in the background trying. I know the "just one" routine.. Been there, done that!! That first one is all it takes to get right back into the habit again! 

I am poking and prodding stuff around on the bench. I have more than a few things cooking, but still nothing picture worthy. I dug out some long waiting projects that I was long over due to messing with. I have a Hilltop wrecker, flat bed, and tanker on the bench. I'm still trying to figure out the best route chassis-wise... All 3 call for a 4 gear/specialty chassis, or a modified WB T jet some way or another. Being lit up poses additional challenges so they will take some time and some funky chassis work. 

Also on the bench slowly getting ready are a MM2 Chevelle in a cool dark metallic blue, a kinda slammed Hilltop Falcon Panel awaiting paint, a rusty Riviera, and a VW bus pick up with Bubba123's name on it. While having a lot of things going on at once makes me feel really busy, as I learned with four 1:1 rolling projects... nothing ever seems to get finished!! :lol:

I really do need to get something or two done!! My HT subscription expires today, and I want to keep that up to date!! I'm also pathetically running low on stock again, so hopefully I don't burn out anything important!! :freak:


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME GUYS!!! Ed, Bob and Joe!!! I quit smoking since 2000... I was killing myself smoking between 2 to 3 packs a day !! 

Keep it up guys!! You will start feeling really good. Now I ride bike with my son, play football , baseball and soccer the list goes on..

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Frustrating... but it's my own fault!!*

Sometimes I get carried away.... I get in a groove and plug away at something without giving it much thought. Clearly, I should have lit this darn thing before putting all the details in place... Now I have to light it and watch every little thing I touch while I'm handling it. :freak:













































I just know something will get messed up before I'm done... :drunk:


----------



## jobobvideo

your still rockin' the quality rides nice job and no smokey, smokey:thumbsup: keep it up brother...
...been doodling again what do you think...


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOVE IT!!!!! That is too cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG Joe!!!! I love that Pick Up VW Van, bus, truck thingy!!!!!!!

Ya know what wud save a lot of time bud? Next time just build 2 side by side so I can buy one!!!! AMazing!!!! I have to have one!! :thumbsup:


Loving that bubba's service Bus/truck!!!!!!!!!!

Mike from American Pickers would be blown away. He drives one reguraly!!!


----------



## jobobvideo

If you would like the original, pm you address and I'll send it your way. I couldn't figure out the best way to get multi-color lighting in the window, so I thought I'd leave it alone before I screwed it up.


----------



## WesJY

Joe - Frickin AWESOME on that VW pickup thingy!!! 

Jobo - AWESOME JOB ON THE DRAWING (BUS) !! WOW!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Ooooh yeah that VW Bubba parts hauler is Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!

That is right on with the rust and parts you added. Looks like a grungy part hauler fer sure!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great artwork jobobvideo...you captured joeslotcarmans bus in true Rat Fink form.
Kinda reminds me of the Rat Fink like artwork by Vince Crane he prints on 8 1/2" x 11" that I collect.

I can get nice wood frames with glass that size from Wally world for $3.00 each. 
Have over 40 of them that need to be re-hung on the top edge of the slot room.

Bob...I'm a VW aholic...zilla


----------



## partspig

Nice touch with the tires on the front bumper slot!!! pig


----------



## Bubba 123

look'n GREAT Joe!!!!
no hurry :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## tjd241

That's a good one Joe.... great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

jobobvideo said:


> your still rockin' the quality rides nice job and no smokey, smokey:thumbsup: keep it up brother...
> ...been doodling again what do you think...


Love the Soldering Iron !


----------



## XracerHO

Bubba's got one cool VW ride, great build! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Fred G. Sanford would be so jealous...G stands for "gooood" looking...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sometimes I get carried away.... I get in a groove and plug away at something without giving it much thought. Clearly, I should have lit this darn thing before putting all the details in place... Now I have to light it and watch every little thing I touch while I'm handling it. :freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just know something will get messed up before I'm done... :drunk:


 :thumbsup:That VW Junkyard parts hauler kicks butt ! I love It ! Never occurred to me that you can modify the AW VW bus like that !! How do you make the decals? I need to learn to pop my own decals someday !(& to "get off the can " & learn real airbrushing ! LOL ! ) That is real great for any Pick- up truck bodies in my "Project bag " !:thumbsup: I am really inspired !! That would be a great prototype for a series of resincasts !!

Neal:dude:

PS, from here on in.....your name shall be " Bubba " !!


----------



## Harold Sage

That is awesome work slotcarman12078. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That VW started from a Dash bus kit. The glass insert was a blem (it was missing a section of side window) and that inspired me to try cutting the roof. Once I got the top and glass cut, I decided to open up the bed for a more 3D effect. A little styrene left over from my shop got me the ribbed bed floor, and regular styrene for the front of the bed. By the way, the hood left over from Joe65's 55 chevy is in there, along with pieces of a 59 chebby I diced up way back when. I took a sanding drum to the hood, trunk lid, and door (not installed yet) to get them as thin as possible. I tried to keep the weight down as much as possible. I still have to finish lighting this, and I think I can trim the posts a tad and set it lower.

I have a bunch lined up still, just having a rather hard time sitting right now... Hope to be back at it soon!! I really need to! I want to renew my HT subscription for the year and I need to get gas in the car soon. And in case you're wondering Harold, your cougar is still in the mix!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, and the decal part of it Neal.. Easier than you might think. Get clear decal paper (there's good and there's cheap... I have yet to see a difference between the two) and type up or draw your decal idea on "paint" if you got a hp type computer. You will need a printer and the type of decal paper you get will be determined by whether you have an inkjet or laser. You can play with "fonts" to get different types of lettering. You can also snag images on line to print. White decal paper is also available, but takes a bit more work, and the results aren't always as good. The edge always shows with the white...

If you're printing with an inkjet, there's a couple things you need to do. 
1. Make sure you give the ink time to dry. An hour is usually more than enough.
2. Cut out the decal from the sheet. I try to set up a decal sheet to print the whole width of the paper if possible, because once you cut off a block it's hard to get the paper to feed straight. Make extra copies, because things happen!!
3. Seal your decals!! I found the best results were from clear lacquer sprayed through the airbrush. A few very light mist coats first, and then go progressively heavier. Too much clear off the bat and the inks will bleed. 

I don't think laser decals need to be clear coated.

It takes a bit of work sizing your decals, so always print them on regular paper first! Take advantage of a few tools that are at your disposal. There should be a print preview, and a page setup button from the "file" list. Do the page set up part first. The default settings are way off!! Uncheck the centering boxes, lower the values of your margins, and play with the reduction. NOTE!! This is where you want to play with the size of your print. Reducing it in the paint part will screw up the resolution and everything will come out blurry as heck! Once you've done this, then click preint preview and see what you have. The white sheet you're seeing is 8 1/2 X 11, so base the scale to that. You might have to go back and change the reduction value a few times to get it exact.

One other tip. Make sure you save your work. Name it something that'll make it easy to find. It also helps to end the saved file name with the value you reduced it at to print it... ie bubbassalvage25. The 25 tells me that to reprint the decals and have them match reduce at 25%..

It's fun, but often times frustrating making decals. Keep in mind, under normal circumstances you can't print white. White on your artwork will not print at all. The decal will be clear there.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

THanx !! :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I finally feel safe enough!!*

Okay, I've been 17 days smoke free... Time to get back to making stuff. I really was worried I wouldn't be able to resist the urge if I had any kind of money in my pocket, so things slowed down here to a crawl. I think I can say NO now! 

First up, final pix of Bubba's Auto Salvage VW pick em up.




































Now before you go callin' me Bubba... I ain't Bubba! Pete is Bubba, as in Bubba123 ( note the phone number on the sides!! ) 










Bubba has been waiting for a BP tanker for quite a while, Maybe not quite as long as Larry Lype has waited for his rescue truck that still is in a million pieces..but I'm still late on delivery. I swear "presales" are cursed things for me, and I refuse to do another!! If I can't finish it first, I ain't selling it!!

Anyhoo, Bubba made a request for this so it is decorated as is. This is riding on a modified NOS T jet chassis. I JB Welded the front axle holes and drilled a new axle hole under the truck hole. This sets the wheelbase up right. I considered lowering this a bit more, but remembered the gear plate is just slightly under the bed, so I couldn't drop too much. For being what it is, and being loaded as it is, it runs pretty darn good. Most times it'll kick the rear end out on a curve and recover. It doesn't have silis on it, and I don't know if they'd help or make it worse. It was a challenging build, and a thoroughly enjoyable experience. Yes, very time consuming, but worth every minute I put into it! 

I do have a couple more Dash VW Bus kits here, so surely more of these will follow. I have a request from Joe65 for one already...  More in a few!!


----------



## Super Coupe

The Bubba VW looks GREAT!!! But, I think the exhaust fell off.LOL. Nice work SCM.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

He don't need no stinkin' exhaust!! :lol: I think the muffler fell off about 20 deliveries ago!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Up and coming projects...*

I did have more going on besides the VeeWee. Here's a peek at what else is brewing here at CL&M.



























A ways back GlassTech made a bunch of these Falcon panel wagons, and I was lucky enough to snag one. This was shot in Ford grabber green, and hand detailed. The trim looks worse in macro.. 


















Harold Sage asked me if I could light a Cougar.. I said I'd try.. Here's my first attempt. I really wish I could engineer functioning hide away head lights.. The grill/headlight area didn't come out as I wanted. I was attempting to keep the very top of the grille over the head lights to simulate the covers in the open position. Do cougar hide away covers go up or down when the light are lit? I don't recall.. It's slowly getting there...


















The Riviera from hell is still coming along. This should be following the cougar...

Oh and one more... 









This Chevelle is drilled, and I've got a set of head lights in there. There's not as much room under the hood for the LEDs, and the board, plus there's potential interference issues with the pick up shoes. I'm not giving up, but it's fighting me.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats on the "Just Say No"...with all these cool builds, when would you have time to light one up...Now go light up one more, slotcar that is...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

You gotter' whooped now Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I sure hope so. I for sure don't need them. The "want one" feeling comes and goes, but I know all too well it just takes one to totally screw up, so I still have to watch myself. My willpower is stronger than the TM's for once!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Plan to succeed*

This may seem moronically obvious and is in no way meant as a lecture. 

Recognizing normal or day to day stress triggers AND having a preconceived notion of what your response will be is paramount now that you've kicked the physical part of the addiction.

You know it's coming! So develope a new response when your phsycological craving is triggered. Have a drink of water. Pop a Winto-green life saver and try to enjoy it. Walk out to the mail box and get a blast of fresh air. Go pet the neighbors dog. Whatever!

Last time I checked you are a VERY inventive fellow. Invent some new behaviors and implement them immediately so you have them at the ready.

In this way you'll have prepared for life's inevitable spam in the fan moments. Moments of frustration or deeply emotional episodes can derail your efforts in a milisecond. When they do come or catch you off guard; with any luck you'll have already changed your stress response. 

You were a long haul driver; so looking down the road and seeing what's coming should be second nature. It's no different than a cow in the road. :tongue:

We're pulling for you.


----------



## alpink

what Bill said.
especially " we're pulling for you!"


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> This may seem moronically obvious and is in no way meant as a lecture.
> 
> Recognizing normal or day to day stress triggers AND having a preconceived notion of what your response will be is paramount now that you've kicked the physical part of the addiction.
> 
> You know it's coming! So develope a new response when your phsycological craving is triggered. Have a drink of water. Pop a Winto-green life saver and try to enjoy it. Walk out to the mail box and get a blast of fresh air. Go pet the neighbors dog. Whatever!
> 
> Last time I checked you are a VERY inventive fellow. Invent some new behaviors and implement them immediately so you have them at the ready.
> 
> In this way you'll have prepared for life's inevitable spam in the fan moments. Moments of frustration or deeply emotional episodes can derail your efforts in a milisecond. When they do come or catch you off guard; with any luck you'll have already changed your stress response.
> 
> You were a long haul driver; so looking down the road and seeing what's coming should be second nature. It's no different than a cow in the road. :tongue:
> 
> We're pulling for you.


Alot of people could use this valuable info and plug it into different areas of their lives. short, sweet and to the point. (ok, me)


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Still smoke free!! *

Tomorrow marks day 28!! I think we beat 'em!! 

In case you guys have been wondering what I've been up to, I've been keeping busy with IOUs. Here's a peek at what the CLM shop has been messing with. Oh, and easy there Bubba123!! We ain't totally out of the woods yet!!













































Once I got to this point, I got stuck for a spell. My attempt at feeding that circuit board through the trailer was a flop, and I wasn't about to screw up fiber optics trying to force it through. I had to undo it and feed all the wires through the trailer and re hook it all up. The worst was trying to feed the 3 red ones through. I got them through, hot melted them to the red LED and fed them back into the trailer. Good thing I checked... The red one bled like crazy through the black paint and Alclad. I had to double shield it to stop the glow!!




























This bad boy has been dragging along for a while. Mental engineering don't happen as fast as it used to. Since the parts cost as much as they do, I didn't want the errors like I did with my other back burner. ( sorry Larry, it's next on my agenda!). I am truly cursed with "pre-sales", and will never ever take payment on something that isn't done and finished again!! I know an AW rig towed this trailer around before I lit it. Hope it still tows as good after!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Tomorrow marks day 28!! I think we beat 'em!!
> 
> In case you guys have been wondering what I've been up to, I've been keeping busy with IOUs. Here's a peek at what the CLM shop has been messing with. Oh, and easy there Bubba123!! We ain't totally out of the woods yet!!
> 
> looking GREAT Joe :thumbsup:
> 
> glad 2 hear u've got the cigs beat 2 :thumbsup::wave:
> 
> Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy

Good job on the butts Joe. those first 2 or 3 days are like torture, then you start getting proud about yourself, and you should, your beating nicotine, a drug I been told is about as hard to kick as heroine (i been told, not me saying...never knew a heroine addict).

And busy as a beaver on lighted cars......bring all the "dark side" cars into the light.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Almost finished!!*

This BP tanker is really getting close to done!! There's a lot of time into this, and I'm happy to say it's almost finished. Just waiting for the directions on decals and I can start messing around with the artwork. 




































In case you're wondering, this tanker trailer is a static model HO train accessory. Here's a comparison shot beside a rather dirty standard AW tanker. For what it is, it actually pulls better than the AW, and that's with the lights in it! 


Click for a short crappy moobie!! Maybe BP stands for *B*ring your own *P*opcorn??

I'd throw a set of RRR truck wheels and tires on the tractor if I had them. I think a chrome set would really kick on it.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> This BP tanker is really getting close to done!! There's a lot of time into this, and I'm happy to say it's almost finished. Just waiting for the directions on decals and I can start messing around with the artwork.
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering, this tanker trailer is a static model HO train accessory. Here's a comparison shot beside a rather dirty standard AW tanker. For what it is, it actually pulls better than the AW, and that's with the lights in it!
> 
> 
> Click for a short crappy moobie!! Maybe BP stands for *B*ring your own *P*opcorn??
> 
> I'd throw a set of RRR truck wheels and tires on the tractor if I had them. I think a chrome set would really kick on it.


WOW Joe!!!
WORTH the wait!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

oh forgot,....need a Texaco, Sunoco, Mobil, Sinclair, and a few more 2 go w/ it..... (Ducking 4 cover now :wave:....)
Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joe Keep On Truckin' Dude... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What will you light up next? 

Detail modeling and lights make this one "Way Cool Build"!!

Bob...Move on down, move on down the rooooooad...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I could see it now.....Horrorclix Zombies with green (light up) eyes, lol.


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, Great build & ligthing on the Big RIG!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep On Truckin'!! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

And to think this all started with fiddling around with headlights in an old tjet . . . Amazing how good you are at this now Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

and where would WE be without our LED burneroutter?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry I haven't been around much..My back and gut have been giving me some trouble and it really slowed me down to a crawl. I did manage to button up the BP tanker. Here's a few final shots after the decals..




































Sadly, this and a couple others got boxed up and mailed...before I looked at the pictures and realized the ladder and landing gear for the trailer are here still.  I took them off when I was applying decals and spaced them when I was finished. The ladder is no biggie as it just pops on the back and is just a visual thing. The landing gear on the other hand turns out to be a bit more necessary. It kinda worked as ballast and made the tanker a bit more stable when operated. I couldn't figure out why it got a little tipsy after the decals went on. Now I know why! They are boxed up and waiting for my next sale to get mailed out. 

Today was the first in over a week that I felt up to sitting at the bench. I have a few things close to buttoned up, and a rescue truck that is way overdo to figure out. I hope I can have a couple things done for this weekend, but I'm not holding my breath. I was happy just to be able to sit upright today. :freak:


----------



## alpink

cool tanker


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much..My back and gut have been giving me some trouble and it really slowed me down to a crawl. I did manage to button up the BP tanker. Here's a few final shots after the decals..
> 
> [Sadly, this and a couple others got boxed up and mailed...before I looked at the pictures and realized the ladder and landing gear for the trailer are here still.  I took them off when I was applying decals and spaced them when I was finished. The ladder is no biggie as it just pops on the back and is just a visual thing. The landing gear on the other hand turns out to be a bit more necessary. It kinda worked as ballast and made the tanker a bit more stable when operated. I couldn't figure out why it got a little tipsy after the decals went on. Now I know why! They are boxed up and waiting for my next sale to get mailed out.
> 
> Today was the first in over a week that I felt up to sitting at the bench. I have a few things close to buttoned up, and a rescue truck that is way overdo to figure out. I hope I can have a couple things done for this weekend, but I'm not holding my breath. I was happy just to be able to sit upright today. :freak:


WOW!!! MEGA-KEWL Joe :thumbsup:
TY, can reinstall ladder & gear :thumbsup:

this is AWESOME!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: That BP Tanker is AWESOME !! It makes me think of a few Truck build kits in my project bag !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## jobobvideo

way cool build!!! hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## roadrner

Great Tanker build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Sharp!

Cool theme Joe.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much..My back and gut have been giving me some trouble and it really slowed me down to a crawl. I did manage to button up the BP tanker. Here's a few final shots after the decals..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this and a couple others got boxed up and mailed...before I looked at the pictures and realized the ladder and landing gear for the trailer are here still.  I took them off when I was applying decals and spaced them when I was finished. The ladder is no biggie as it just pops on the back and is just a visual thing. The landing gear on the other hand turns out to be a bit more necessary. It kinda worked as ballast and made the tanker a bit more stable when operated. I couldn't figure out why it got a little tipsy after the decals went on. Now I know why! They are boxed up and waiting for my next sale to get mailed out.
> 
> Today was the first in over a week that I felt up to sitting at the bench. I have a few things close to buttoned up, and a rescue truck that is way overdo to figure out. I hope I can have a couple things done for this weekend, but I'm not holding my breath. I was happy just to be able to sit upright today. :freak:


Tanker & VW Pick Up, Falcon Delivery wagon came in 2day :thumbsup:
ALL r BEYOND AWESOME !!!!! well done on all Joe!!!
rig w/ worth da' wait 2 !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking BP tanker Sltman... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Not sure about making those 6 inch turns... RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking BP tanker Sltman... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Not sure about making those 6 inch turns... RM


It's MINE!!! MINE!! MINE!!! 
& U do-on't ha-ave 1 

ROFLMAO!!!

Bubba 123:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway




----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


ROFLMAO..Randy:thumbsup:
Bubba :wave:


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> cool tanker


"U" can say that again!!! Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Baby!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Some tampos are just too nice to delete...*

Hey gang!! You know, one of my favorite JL bodies is their version of the Boss Mustang. One thing that irks me is since those first releases, they haven't been around up until now, and instead of coming out with a new color or three, they threw those goofy flames on them. I've wanted to make a green one for quite a while, but replicating those really sweet tampos was not going to happen. My gut and back have been giving me some trouble all this past week, so sitting at the bench lighting is done in 15 minute intervals. Needless to say, this ain't lit. But it is different!!

I started with a yellow Boss body, removed the glass and chrome, and shot some Metalcast blue and green in my cup and went to town. I think I could have used a bit more blue, but I'm lucky I got what I did out of that can.... Anyways, pictures paint a thousand words, so here's a few thousand to toy with. Oh, and I'm really happy with the detail painting for once. I think it came out good. Bummer there's a couple dust bits in the paint.. This one would have been perfect if it weren't for them!!













































Yes, that is blue/green shot directly over the JL yellow. There's a few clear coats over that too. I just wish I was in a dust free environment...


----------



## WesJY

I am not a ford guy but that car looks SWEET! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

your detailing is perfect and those wheels accent the paint job nicely. well done!


----------



## kiwidave

Just WOW Joe!! Very sharp car. Color,detailing,wheels very impressive!!


----------



## tjd241

Nice Pony Car joeLED. They don't all have to light up... Lookin cool is a great substitute for that. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the kind words,guys! I'm just happy the Boss 302 is clearly legible on the sides. One funny side note. When I shot this, the trim came out blue. I need to do a practice shot on my yellow test car of straight blue (if I can even get enough out of the can ) and see where it goes. The color I'm shooting for is grabber green...


















I'm off by a mile.. :tongue: It may not even be possible with the yellow already on the car. The only other option is squirt a WL, and those are pricey!


----------



## alpink

have you considered dye? I have used RIT dye to some success. not brilliant color, but enough to change a yellow to green and so on.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I bet dye would work too. It's cheaper and faster mixing a squirt or more of spray bombs in a cup at the experimental phase. I have mixed turquoise from white, blue and green from scratch. The yellow base color is what makes the feasibility questionable. That constant I'd have to live with. Hey, it's fun trying!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking color, IMO, considering you were able to keep the tampos showings through, jus sayn...RM


----------



## clydeomite

Hobby Lobby has the " grabber Green" in the base coat clear coat Laquer paint spray can.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a can of grabber green here, but saving the tampos was the ultimate goal. I think (hope) I have one more yellow Boss in my body box. When I have a fresh can of blue Metalcast I'll experiment further. I have to give that can of blue credit though. It lasted 3 1/2 years, and I painted a whole bunch of blue stuff with it! 

I do have another project slowly coming together... I haven't restocked yet, and the chassis supply is pretty depleted. Here's a peek as it sits now ( read still in pieces). I'm hoping it's good enough to get all the supplies I need.



























It's a struggle keeping myself at the bench, but I'm forcing myself to get stuff done. I might feel a little better once I have stuff to work with again.


----------



## WesJY

Joe - i know the feeling!!! i have been struggling to get mine done its been 2 months!! ARRGGHH..

Sweet Truck - BTW! 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking Mustang and rollback SCM.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## joegri

yea joe the rims go so good with the green. car looks perfect to me. the ramp truck is way cool!!


----------



## alpink

look for the Mustang in S&S. Mustangs are not all that for me, but that is one sweet custom.


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, nice job on the Mustang & the Truck is Awesome - knew you would get an LED on top of the cab! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope Buster's is on my insurance repair list...He's doing some good looking work...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hope I didn't fudge up the bed trying to put clearance lights in it. This doing "a little at a time" thing is getting really old. It's hard to pick up where ya left off every time. It's odd too, because standing up and lying down I feel all right. It's only the sitting upright position that's giving me grief.


----------



## bobhch

*It's almost a Ghost Buster...*

All I can think of is how Cool that Truck is going to look all lit up driving around the track...COOL! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...who yah going to call? Busters Auto Body...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great looking Truck Car Hauler !!:thumbsup:That Mustang is also sweet ! I just did another 'Stang recently !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Nice job on the hauler.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I have a can of grabber green here, but saving the tampos was the ultimate goal. I think (hope) I have one more yellow Boss in my body box. When I have a fresh can of blue Metalcast I'll experiment further. I have to give that can of blue credit though. It lasted 3 1/2 years, and I painted a whole bunch of blue stuff with it!
> 
> I do have another project slowly coming together... I haven't restocked yet, and the chassis supply is pretty depleted. Here's a peek as it sits now ( read still in pieces). I'm hoping it's good enough to get all the supplies I need.
> 
> It's a struggle keeping myself at the bench, but I'm forcing myself to get stuff done. I might feel a little better once I have stuff to work with again.


Er Joe...
U "Mis-Spelled"..."Bubba's" again ....LOL!!!
wish i had the $$$ 4..1 

got da' landing gear & Ladder yesterday :thumbsup:
& some Cave-Time" 2 run some laps w/ it...
WOW!!! :thumbsup:
now i got ta's get a clear case fer' it!!!

cleaned/oiled that falcon chassis 2!!!!
another "WOW!!!"
found some removable surf boards on an H/W Easter Edit. Deora II...

will get pics w/ done of it 4 chat ;-)

U r an ART-iest !!!

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks bubba!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The landing gear act like a ballast under the trailer, so it should handle even better than it did. 

There is an explanation as to my choice of company names on that flatbed. In my cruising days ( mid-late 80's) I belonged to a car club. One of the members owned a body shop in town, and just happened to be nicknamed Buster. Buster was an auto body genius, and had numerous cool projects scattered around his home/shop. That flatbed is kind of a tribute to him, as the name of his body shop always had a cool ring to it...

Sadly, I don't believe his shop is still in business. The little searching I've done tells me he's gone from doing body work to teaching it at a tech school. It wouldn't shock me if he was still doing customs, though. Hey, anyone who can take a Dodge Seneca coupe on a dare and make a chop top sled out of it has got some talent!! I'm glad he's sharing his knowledge with the next generation.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Finally had a productive day...*

Sorry Larry! Not yet!! I need to get some gas in the car, and a little food for the house, and pronto! And I wish a few Megamillions before it's too late!!

Here's what I've been pushing around the last 2 days...













































No, it don't light up..  I wish I could have tried it, I think it could be done, though the thin white plastic would give me all sorts of headaches with light leakage and glow. What would make the job fairly easy is the fact that the hood and box screw on, leaving just the chassis and base to set up the wiring. Due to the design of this body, it is a tad bit top heavy so a traction magnet was sort of necessary. (It's got two bottom to top posts going to the roof of the box). For what it is, it drives around pretty nice on a NOS Aurora T jet chassis. Besides a bunch of cutting to accommodate the chassis, I also had to make a new front axle. The axles this truck came with are kind of chunky so I turned to brass. I soldered a 1/16 ID tube inside a 3/32 ID brass tube to fill the factory hole. Then a drilled that with 1 step up in my index above 1/16 to reduce resistance for the front axle (1/16 brass rod). I polished the ends as smooth as I could to avoid wear and binding. the assemble was roughed up on the outside so the JB had something to bite into, and the recess was filled with JB. 

I'm always leery of divorced front axle set ups, but this truck seems to not mind it. It runs (at a reasonable speed) around both lanes of my 9" curved test oval. ( It does track off the inside edge once in a while, but not often enough to be a real hassle.) 

Unfortunately, there is some discoloration on the state decals on the side, so since it looked a little dingy, I figured I'd throw a few graffiti decals on too. I can't win 'em all... More in a few!!!


----------



## plymouth71

looks good to me!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've also almost buttoned up a Giperjet Ford sled... I kept forgetting this body was stashed (thanks pp!!). I'm so glad I unearthed it!





































Sadly, pictures just don't show this paint as the eye sees it. The paint is Wet and Wild nail polishes, with the base being 224C wonder yellows ( which is a sweet non greenish yellow pearl, and then I followed up with a fade of 222C Orange, which is a orange flake/pearl mix. This was followed with a few coats of clear for your protection. The chassis is 9 tooth converted JL with a traction magnet. It was there from the car the chassis lived in in the case. (yes, I had to swipe a few more chassis.. I'm hoping for a restock very soon, or I'll be out of business.  

Anyways, the side pipes are brass tube (thanks for the annealing tips I picked up in chat) that were shot with black and Alclad. Wheels are Vincent Fuchs, and reversed (the backs are in front) for clearance and to fill out the wheel wells a little better. Skinny Vincent tires up front (for shoe clearance) and skinny RRR tires (for grip) in back. She rolls pretty good, and lights up the track nice! My LED source finally sent me the right LEDs, and they're way brighter without the blue tint.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*One more...*

One of our newer members, Harold Sage, is a Cougar nut!! (Not the older women type!) :tongue: A while back he challenged me to light up a cougar, and I accepted. Here's my very first attempt at a Cougar.. 





































To be honest, this could and should have come out better. One little slip with the end mill messed up my plan. I accidentally wiped out the top of the head light cover and it kinda went downhill from there. I want to redo this project again when I can restock a couple cougars. This one is riding on an AW?JL chassis converted for 9 tooth pinion. I had initially wanted to mount this on an NOS Aurora, but the wheels just didn't want to line up right. It's also a car that needs to be driven, as it likes to go straight when it hits a curve (I ran out of extra long guide pins, so that might help...) Kinda like honda when he races...  It got me wondering if it being a SWB car makes a handling difference? 

In fact, the thought occurred to me ((while perusing Cougar pix on line) The car, not the women!!) just how wonky the Tjet (either or, they're equally wonky) Cougar is. There is a major shortage in the door/roof department, and I think the Cougar deserves a LWB chassis too. It got me wondering how hard it would be to add a little length (cut 2 cougar bodies almost in half adding the required length to make it LWB). That would make a master for casting. A quick look at pix on line show just how much is missing on our little cars... Just a thought, anyways. 


















Thanks for stopping by!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin' the latest efforts!

The U-haul....in my neighborhood, they just dont look as clean as yours!
The sled..... I have always been a real sucker for skirts  sweet jobber on the pipes!
* Dugga Dugga Dugga BRAP! Dugga Dugga Dugga *

The Cougar is a fine effort...funny....I seem to like them in skirts too?


----------



## alpink

that Giperjet Ford is slick!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! I added the lite up pix!!


----------



## bobhch

*LED today...gone tomorrow*



joez870 said:


> *SNIP*[color]
> 
> The Cougar is a fine effort...funny....I seem to like them in skirts too?




Hahahahahhahahaha :lol:

Hey slotcarman,

Big U-Haul truck...Ungh :thumbsup:

Yellow Gipe Ford...Ungh :thumbsup:

Cougar...ungh :thumbsup:

Very Cool Cavey stuff you are doing...Digging them BIG TIME!! 

Bob...Love my "SCman" LED Slickster ( It will get raced FOREVER )...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's what I've been pushing around the last 2 days...


I'm glad you motorized it, you sound like a certain diecast guy that joins us... He pushes his around too...
Good looking stuff, liking the yellow art work the best...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## shocker36

What size lights are you using on the cougar? Maybe try using grain of rice size bulbs or something from N scale might work


----------



## slotcarman12078

The cougar has 2.0 mm LEDs in it. I only mess with LEDs for a few reasons. Leds don't make heat, are for the most part a directional light source, and don't fluctuate like an incandescent bulb does. The other thing is that LEDs actually light up the track, just like real headlights do.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*A long overdue project finally completed!!!*

Talk about a jigsaw puzzle!!! This project has been on and off the back burner for darn near two years, and far exceeded it's initial planned cost. I went through 3 model railroad rescue truck bodies before I got it finished (the (2) Ford body parts, missing a few detail parts, are still in pieces on my bench) and required 2 chassis set ups (the Fords are a slightly different wheelbase, and were initially set up on a JL chassis which proved a tad bit too fast) before I got it all together. A bunch of grinding and fitting was required to get these to sit on the modified chassis correctly. 

I also lucked out with another problem solver that wasn't available when I started. My blinkie LED source started carrying smaller 1.8 mm LEDs last fall, which solved a dilemma I had with the strobes in the back. At the time I started, the available LED flashers were just too big to plop on the back of the truck, and attempts to light the factory strobes proved disappointing. For that reason, it was a good thing I dragged my feet!! Another problem with the Fords was they came with an solid painted light bar on the cab, which was impossible to light. The Mack had a single strobe which was an easy swap for a blinkie.





































The last picture is a quickie movie.. click it to watch.

Finishing this project up takes a huge weight off my shoulders, as it was paid for way in advance. I'm sorry it took so long Larry!! I vow to never ever sell another thing before it's done!! :lol: As I said above, I still have those 2 Ford bodies to mess around with. Now that this is behind me, I might give them another shot. I will most likely have to repaint them, which is a good thing in a way. That will allow me to ditch those painted light bars for something easier to light. Also, I might be able to Alclad the grille making them a little showier. 

This, along with Mittens hearse and pick up (yes, they're still here :freak: ) will be in the mail as soon as I can get something else done and sold. I still need to come up with the 20.00 bux for Hank too.

1 more thing in a few!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another painting lesson.. playing with the base coat.*

Yes, I'm a tad lazy when it comes to taping off two tones like Randy's boys seem to do without much trouble.  So I like doing fades... It gives me a chance to do something different, and is way more forgiving than trying to match tape off lines. ( Hell, I can't seem to put a decal on without it being crooked! ) 

So let's roll back the clock a bit. Late 80's... I've got a massive 8 X 12 train / slot table, and I'm in the crawling and baby steps stage of what I am doing now. I've accumulated a small handful of slot cars to play with, and am doing my best with brush painting bodies, and yes, feeble attempts at lighting. I even bought my first LEDs at this stage, though I hadn't figured out the resistor part yet so that plan failed miserably. :lol: Things changed, track got packed up... time warp to Dec 2010...

Finally, after over 6 years, I got my stuff out of storage down in FL. All my prior Testors enamel brush painted bodies hit the Pinesol bucket. Salvaged from the carnage were 4 Tomy 85ish Vettes, and a white (I assume it was RW&B) AP Vette. This AP vette is now on it's 4th and final paint job (the first attempt after stripping was a dud). 

One more thing I must say before putting the pix up, and that is thank Bill Hall for the making this project come together. He spent nearly 2 hours in chat one night giving me a huge proper airbrush operation lesson, and his tips and tricks made this paint job what I feel is one of my best!! Also, his 3502 techniques came in handy... I sanded down the bubble head light covers on the body, as I was looking for a cleaner factory look. I used 3502 to move plastic around after sanding to smooth out the remaining plastic. It made for a much cleaner finish. I think I should have spent a little bit more time on this stage, as I missed a couple tiny spots..





































The trick with this paint job was in the base coats. I stumbled upon a sweet charcoal gray by mixing black lacquer and Alclad, and it laid out so pretty I had to do it again (that initial time I was experimenting with different mixes for light blocking, and subsequently covered it over with other paint). This time I didn't get that magical mix exactly right, and my plan for an silver anniversary (I know.. Silver Anniversary was 78.. wrong back window!) paint scheme fizzled. So I decided to go to plan B, which was the base coat fade. I've tried unsuccessfully to fade base coats before, and there just wasn't enough color differential to really stand out. This time was different, though the fade really only shows at a full side view. It kinda sneaks in and out like a shadow, though higher up on the body than would be expected. Also, though hard to capture in the picture, there is a couple light mist coats of purple only on the top sections of the body, and these show up as subtle purple highlights when you catch them at certain angles. I wasn't tickled with the factory AW wheels, so I threw a set of RRR wheels on there just to dress it up. These are an abnormally smooth rolling set of wheels n tires. I think maybe a set of RRR's AFX sized wheel sets would look better, but I had to use what's available..

Compared to how it came out of the storage box... well...  :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great Joe - nice job on the headlights. And Larry's gonna love that am-ba-lance (as they say around here).


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thats one sweet shark bub!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Good gods, you are on a roll, Ujoe! :thumbsup:

It is so cool how a plan comes together, what with your tiny strobers and all.. 
That is one of your most realistic looking light jobs yet!

As far as the vette goes, I was looking at the picture, trying to decide what was looking different before I even read your description. 
I could see "something" but could not pick it out! Pretty sneaky carving the light nubbins off like that! its perfect....
...its a real beauty! I think the wheels are a good fit as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

I'm loving that Corvette! The color, shaving the headlights, cool. Gives me some ideas!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet LOOKING CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Harold Sage

I got a cougar done up by the "SlotCarMan" and let me tell you like this. "If you can pry it out of my cold Dead fingers you can have it".lol. This is something that I will always have a special meaning for me. Getting someone's creations on Hobbytalk is a awesome thing. Thank slotcarman.


----------



## jobobvideo

slotcarman hit 2 more home runs with these... beautiful, artistic craftsmanship. I always look forward with great anticipation to see what next old of the old LED burners garage


----------



## joegri

*great job*

hey scman the ambulance is lightning the sky man . very cool. but the vette touched my soul. so you can just send it to me plz. joegri cell block#9 a.c.i.


----------



## Bill Hall

Ya know Joe, based on the radical evolution and quality of yer paint schemes; I'd say it was two hours well spent and really fun to watch. :wave:

So many cool builds founded in your great imagination.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! Buster's flatbed is nearing completion. I chickened out on the side marker lights on the bed. Maybe next time I'll be a little braver!! By the way, one of the major hold ups for the past week was I had a little cooking accident last week. A good sized 2nd degree burn on the top of my left hand laid me up for a few days. Luckily, it's healing up fairly quickly, and the worst of it is down to the size of a dime. It was about 2 quarter's worth of extra crispy when it occurred. Laid up by fried dough.. Whodathunkit?? :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Buster is on the road!!*

Okay, maybe not literally, but close!!! After a slight delay due to a fried dough dilemma (I accidentally made fried Joe too) I got ole Buster's flatbed finished!! This kit that Randy makes is sweet!! Other than a quick scuff to rough up the surface and a soapy bath it was ready to shoot! While the colors I chose may not be exactly modern, I was looking for more of a period correct color scheme. 

This sits on a modified NOS chassis. I compromised between a divorced axle and an extended chassis for this one... I stretched the wheelbase without stretching the pick ups. I was a tad concerned how it would run, and am happy with the results!! She's a touch top heavy, but what truck isn't? I contemplated dropping the body down by cutting into the top of the body, as the bed would hide it, but chickened out for fear of messing it up. 

All in all, a fun little project which would have been done a week ago if I hadn't burned the top of my left hand. :freak:















































Last picture is a movie.. Sorry my camera was being fussy in video mode again... It didn't want to focus..

This and the red Vette will be heading to swap and sell soon!!! Thanks for looking!! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool flashing Rescue lights Sltman...
Ya know I like the color on the Vette...
And to put twin taillights on Busters, not to mention the wheel detail...enough said...:thumbsup::thumbsup:RM


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman,

Dude your lights are kewl. You put so much work into your lighted builds.
Not just lighting them up (wich is incredible in itself) but, paint and detail.

Love the rim job you did on that flatbed! :thumbsup:










Love the paint job on the Vette! 










Love the light job on Rescue 9! 










They are all incredible builds in lots and lots of ways.

Bob...Painting by numbers with Bill Hall Class of 2012...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*Really?*

*snip*



bobhch said:


> slotcarman,
> 
> 
> Love the rim job you did on that flatbed! :thumbsup:


OMG


----------



## slotcarman12078

Loverly choice of words, yeah? :freak: :lol:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great job on all three vehicles SCM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## SplitPoster

That flatbed is right on, the detail work really shines. And the lights....
I tried to paint wheels before to do lug nuts and such, but after I dip my finger in the jar I make the spots too big :freak: Seriously, that is something else, just awesome.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! Wes, your service van is on the bench. My back and neck are acting up again. I had to delay getting my prescriptions filled, and without the daily muscle relaxer pills my back and neck went to hell quick.


----------



## 41-willys

a Great looking group:thumbsup: I really like the wheels on the flat bed. I hope you don't mind if I steal that idea some time:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a problem Bill!! I'd be flattered!! I used a simple fine diameter paint brush for the task. I shot a quick burst of the lacquer spray bomb in a cup for the main color, making sure I didn't touch the inner edge of the rim; and then dotted black enamel on the lugs and center. I thought of getting fancier with the inner part of the wheel in an attempt to replicate the old style "spider" split rims, but chickened out. Maybe next time I'll take a stab at them...

Also, I want to mention here since I still have limited PM space...

Hilltop, Larry Lype, Mittens, Alpink, and Joe65.. You each have a box heading your way!! I may not have been able to do everything I wanted to do with my last sales, but I did at least make sure to get what I've been unable to ship shipped!! Thanks for your patience!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Joe :wave:
Really.........I'm gonna get a box?........really and for true? 





*has forgotten whats coming*.......... (actually need the lil *faint* guy from chat here)


Larry*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes Larry.. The rescue wagon is en route!! The US1 cab over is still patiently waiting for it's lighting to get done... Darn metal back end / weight is the hold up..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey gang! It's been a while since I was up to doing anything. Out of necessity I had to let my muscle relaxer prescription slide for a few days, and sure enough it cost me over a week's time (after I filled the prescription, thanks to Jerry for the bailout!!) before I felt good enough to hit the bench again. I've been fairly productive the past couple days...

A couple of the Chat Ratz suggested doing a LED Sled in candy Root beer, and I just happened to have a sled all drilled and base coated in my project box! I decided to try something different this time... I was shooting for an easily service-able user friendly sled, and success was in the cards. I set up the front like I would any other lighting project with a circuit board/post combo. That was the easy part. Getting the back to work right was a bit trickier. Because of the really short back post in the sleds, I couldn't just grind it out and replace it. There just isn't any room to mount one securely. Therefor, I kept the factory post, but trimmed it just a touch, and went to one of my early lighting tricks. Way back I bought some double eyelets (kinda like a crimp ring terminal without the crimp , and the ring X2). After a lot of trimming I made a pair of small rings with a soldering tab. One is attached to the chassis, the other attached to the body. I tapped the body end in hopes of it holding the screw when the chassis is unmounted, but these are really thin and barely hold the screw (there may be 2 threads total). Anyways, this is the first sled that I've managed to make that works this way. 














































Heading to a swap and sell near you soon!!!! :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very nifty.


----------



## ilan benita

Great job Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool Sledding, jus sayn'...Those lights fit great...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

All above builds are GREAT from the flat bed to the sled. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Plus their lighted - incredible!!! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Mmmmm...rootbeer.......*drools*

Sweet, Ujoe!:thumbsup:

I am a proud owner of the teal version!


----------



## 41-willys

a rootbeer sled very very nice.:thumbsup: Maybe one of these days I may be able to buy one of your lighted master pieces:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey gang! It's been a while since I was up to doing anything. Out of necessity I had to let my muscle relaxer prescription slide for a few days, and sure enough it cost me over a week's time (after I filled the prescription, thanks to Jerry for the bailout!!) before I felt good enough to hit the bench again. I've been fairly productive the past couple days...
> 
> A couple of the Chat Ratz suggested doing a LED Sled in candy Root beer, and I just happened to have a sled all drilled and base coated in my project box! I decided to try something different this time... I was shooting for an easily service-able user friendly sled, and success was in the cards. I set up the front like I would any other lighting project with a circuit board/post combo. That was the easy part. Getting the back to work right was a bit trickier. Because of the really short back post in the sleds, I couldn't just grind it out and replace it. There just isn't any room to mount one securely. Therefor, I kept the factory post, but trimmed it just a touch, and went to one of my early lighting tricks. Way back I bought some double eyelets (kinda like a crimp ring terminal without the crimp , and the ring X2). After a lot of trimming I made a pair of small rings with a soldering tab. One is attached to the chassis, the other attached to the body. I tapped the body end in hopes of it holding the screw when the chassis is unmounted, but these are really thin and barely hold the screw (there may be 2 threads total). Anyways, this is the first sled that I've managed to make that works this way.
> Heading to a swap and sell near you soon!!!! :wave:


i'm saving my nickles, dimes, quarters as fast as i can Joe!!!
got a display box 4 the BP rig @ Snobby-Lobby ;-)

MY...; BP-Rig...NOT.... U'r BP-Rig  :thumbsup:

dam, that turned out so nice & runs GREAT!!!

got 1 more slot 2 pay off & some deals w/ PP on a 1/32 or2... THEN!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I got a couple in the works.. I just began another VW pick up, but it's a ways off. I had to ditch the MM Chevelle I started because the LEDs are causing clearance issues with the front wheels. I haven't given up completely yet, but until I can find a solution it'll sit. I currently have been pulling my hair out with a Dodge A100 pick up that I started over a year ago. It was one of Bruce's bodies. I've painted and stripped it twice now. I was just not happy with how the paint looked. I hope the 3rd time's the charm... 

I've been pushing a bunch of bodies around hoping for some inspiration, but so far my search has come up empty... Maybe tomorrow?? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Root Beer....Oh Yeah this is SHARP!!*



joez870 said:


> Mmmmm...rootbeer.......*drools*
> 
> Sweet, Ujoe!:thumbsup:
> 
> I am a proud owner of the teal version!


Yeah what Joez said...Sweet!










Woaaaaaaaaaah Baby this came out Way Cool!! 

Yep EYE am the proud owner of a red Slickster bearing Iron Crosses version!

Bob...If I had lots of money, I tell yah what I would do...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gee Bob, I was thinking more like Hire's Root Beer myself!! lol

It has been a PITA project since I pulled this body out of mothballs.. As mentioned above, I've been messing with a Bad Dawg (RIP Bruce) LRW I started modifying sometime last year. This poor lil guy went through 3 paint jobs before I was somewhat satisfied with it's appearance. Then came the dreaded heavy handling to get the interior, LEDs and circuit board in place. She's sitting on a 9 tooth converted JL/AW chassis. 
































































There was a lot of detail and body work to get this looking as it does. I had to cut out the bed, make a tail gate and hard tonneau cover, and once I was happy with the back end, make a plate with an engine cover and high back bucket seats. 

I sure didn't pick an easy way to do the paint. I started with a coat of black for light leakage reasons. Then I shot the front and rear bumpers with Alclad, followed by a couple light and 1 heavy coat of clear. You can't just hammer clear on Alclad because it'll change the look from chrome to gunmetal grey. Once the clear dried, I taped off the bumpers, head light surrounds and grille and shot a coat of Metalcast base coat. This was followed with a coat of Duplicolor Claret Red lacquer. Once that dried, I masked off the top and shot what I think is Duplicolor cool vanilla (mopar color). Then I masked off the bottom and shot it with the matching red. 

The windshield and back window are clear transparency sheet cut and bent to fit. The "roaming gnome" has taken up driving duties... Only thing left to do is touch up the Alclad on the front bumper and I'll call it done!!

By the way, my Wally Mart just started carrying Crustoleum clear lacquer.. It seems to work decent, though it comes out a tad heavy out of the can. For the airbrush it works good though!


----------



## alpink

liking the driver. where'd you get him? is he a Clix?


----------



## slotcarman12078

He is indeed!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/HORRORCLIX-...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ef9ed9868


----------



## JordanZ870

Good Golly, Ujoe!
You have enough paint on it to start a paint shop!
The patience you have is as amazing as this beautiful truck!
The gnome is lawntastic!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Can you say Surf's Up??? Cool red & white color choice...liking them water boards on back...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

I think the Hut would sing it like this...

gnome body knows the troubles I've seen.

gnome body knows my sorrow.

or

Sweet gnome a line...DUN, DUN, DUN

Good times never seemed so good

You gotta watch out for this little guy slotcarman. You can't just let him have the run of the place...Lock and Key I tell yah!!

Third time is a charm Dude! Great looking Little Red Wagon.
It lights up real nice and the boards in the back give it that Coastal feeling...yeah!!

Bob...Love it...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking LRW & really like the way you fabricated the deep dish front headlights of the Dodge Pickup. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! Once I drilled out the head light holes, I took a bigger bit and hand turned it in the holes to get that effect. I had to tread lightly because those larger sized bits never get used, and if you're not careful it'll bite off way more than you want. This guy is headed to S&S today. Gas tank is near empty and I have a bunch of Dr. app'ts coming up in this next week. I also have a root beer / white VW pick up nearing completion on the bench. 

Hang tight Wes.. Yours is there too, just missing a few holes...

One afterthought... If I were to cast this body, I'd make the grille / bumpers and the head light rings separate pieces. It would have made painting it so much easier. I used poster putty over the head lights to mask them. Taping them would have been nearly impossible. I would also make the interior with the front post attached to it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great looking truck - nice choice on the Vinnies also :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those were on the chassis when I swiped it off one of my chargers.. :lol: My chassis supply has been whittled down to nothing. Seems every time I think I can buy a few, something else takes priority... like gas in the car, my meds, or restocking the food essentials like milk, eggs, and bread. I'm hoping I can get 2 more done this week just so I can order some much needed supplies.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is depressing. As much as I've learned here on HT over the years my bodywork skills are still on the crappy side. Okay, maybe it's not all me and I can point the blame at the materials used. I've only messed with green putty a few times and just about every time I get bad results. Seems I'm doing about as good as the Water Dept. does filling the holes in the road around here.. Poorly. 

I was hoping by the time the last clear coat went on the old side door lines that came back would disappear again.... I guess not. 






















































Killer, eh? It was smooth when the primer coat went on. I've noticed the green putty I have reacts to lacquer thinner, my only guess is there was enough "hot" in the paint to reactivate it after it cured. Some may say I'm nit picking, some will say it sux... I'm with the latter...


















Good thing it's designed to run in the dark???


----------



## partspig

Hey Joe, I don't use that "green putty". I have found out the hard way, that it does strange things at times when you least expect it. I use this stuff, same thing the big boys use - http://www.amazon.com/Bondo-907-Glazing-Spot-Putty/dp/B0002JM8PY


Never had a problem with it, and you can sand on it, in about a half hour or so. I bought a tube of it at Wal Mart for like 5 bucks. I am sure that Advance Auto Parts carries it too! Might be worth the investment to try it out. I have had my tube for 5-6 years and their is no end in sight yet!  JMHOFO pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup, I'm going to have to get me a tube of red lead or the like. I was able to get away with it with the ratty look on the other bus because the primers and decal hid it well. No luck with shiny though.


----------



## alpink

Joe, that looks pretty good. I also use glazing putty from Pep Boys and don't have a problem with shrinkage or re-activation. like pig says, ready to sand and seal quickly and it lasts a long time.
over the years I have tried many putties, squadron and so on, but they all are difficult to work with.
first time I used glazing putty, I was amazed.
mine is from Cargroom and says " Glazing & Spot Putty" nitrocellulose formula minimizes shrinkage.
U.S.Chemicals & Plastics Inc. an Alco Industries Company


----------



## slotcarman12078

That settles it... green putty is history! :lol: Next sale buys a tube of glazing putty! VW pick up will go to S&S this afternoon. If I feel up to it today (I woke up feeling lousy) Wes' van project and his Charger will get finished. Then I have to figure out what comes next.. I've got a few bodies getting pushed around but don't have anything solid yet. Maybe another side marker lit Camaro, maybe a Nova, and I might try my hand at another Boss 'stang. I do know if I keep raiding my case for chassis I will run out soon, so I really need to keep at it so I can restock. Problem is seems every time I get something sold, other things take priority. Mother's Day is tomorrow... Rats!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I had enough left on my paypal from the last sale to snag a tube of Bondo glazing and spot putty. Hopefully, this will be the last custom to leave here "fudged"!! Thanks for the advice guys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

wv bus/truck verrry cool!!! lines...don't bother me and clean paint line between ice cream and root beer...the rootbeer float vw


----------



## bobhch

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you guys are going to upset my Green Squadron putty. lol

Great looking VW slotcarman!

Bob...keep on VW-ing...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Cool chop on the top!!! I like trucks!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry to upset your green stuff, Bob!! I just had bad luck with the stuff. Hopefully, the Bondo stuff will fare better!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Joe,

Yer probably looking too close anyway...thats a damm fine single cab! 

FWIW, It's the sauce's fault...and then again it's not. 

Just like guacamole (squadron putty); pizza sauce can come back on you as well (thats the red stuff). Even 2 part 1:1 Autobody polyester glazing putties can be problematic at times. One of the main issues is consistency. This is especially true with occasional users because no matter how careful you are open or aged product has the potential to be compromised.

Additionally, "Sauce" type putties are not catalyzed. They are extremely vulnerable to contact with any volatiles. It's important that they are fully cured before proceeding. Even then, they are receptive to the volatiles in successive coats if no sealer is used over the top. It's why modern glazing putties ARE catalyzed! Too many ruined pizzas and nachos. 

When working over the top of sauce it's important to use a sealer; or if not, approach the workpiece with well spaced (time-wise), light, even coats. This will keep the amount of active volatiles that are trapped under the outer membrane of the paint film to a minimum. The idea being to allow things flash off quickly in an effort to limit the effect of having excessive volatile concentrations trapped against the workpiece. While they are waiting their turn to slither through the outer membrane, they can also be working towards or through any receptive layers on the workpiece in the other direction. 

Due to the nature of sauces, I avoid them. Doesnt mean that I dont still have problems with finishes. Just means that I dont have the so many down to the bones ones.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry to upset your green stuff, Bob!! I just had bad luck with the stuff. Hopefully, the Bondo stuff will fare better!!


"MY" ... "Bubba & Son Salvage" VW P/U turned out PERFECT Joe:thumbsup:
runs GREAT 2 !!!!

TY 4 it :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll make sure I add an extra day of cure time on, and hope the seal coat helps too. It just irks me that the problem waited until the color coats to make itself obvious. I'm just striving for bull's eyes and missing the mark too often.


----------



## Bill Hall

I feel your pain Joe. 

Fact is your gonna bone some no matter what you do. Bad reactions can really upset the psyche of a painter...LMAO! Especially the after the fact manifestations like those guacamole cooties crawling up through yer base coat. 

When ya get enough of them under your belt you'll start getting all superstitious, quoting absolutes regarding technique, and develop yer own peculiar personal painting ritual based solely off every failure you've encountered.

It's a miracle I ever pull the trigger...LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Buzzing on paint fumes!!!*

*Hey gang! Here's a quick preview of what's cooking here at CL&M this week!!*





































*Fresh out of the booth.. Camera is a touch off hue-wise... It's a sweet blue green.*


















*
Oh, how I dread the detail painting on this one!!!*


















Just waiting for the paint to dry.. Then, back to the bench!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Like candy, Ujoe!

Being a true hot rodder at heart, my favorite car is one that is flamed.

Your flame fade is the cat's meow, mate!

They are all very sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice choice joez, I gotta agree and go with the flamed Camaro myself as first choice...:thumbsup::thumbsup: That turned out real cool, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was smart this time. Paint sequence... Adhesion promoter (2 coats) , Black ( 3 coats) silver (3 coats) , then I checked for light bleed with an LED front and rear. Then I hit the color coats.. I'm a slow learner sometimes, but I'm catching on now!! :lol: As far as the camaro goes, I really had no game plan, and then the vague idea I came up with kinda mutated as I went along.


----------



## WesJY

Joe - nice color man!!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## tazman052186

slotcarman12078 said:


> Well, after the "dare ya!!", things happened. I'll refresh your memories, as mine is toast too. I can't remember what I did yesterday half the time, and this was months ago. I'll give you the abbreviated version...
> 
> 1. Ed (Sethanddaddy) makes a sweet ghost rider hot rod and makes it his avatar.
> 2. Bob... I want that hot rod... Zilla somehow manages to aquire this same hot rod.
> 3. Bob... "It's good, but I'll make it better"...Zilla makes it rusty and super cool looking.
> 4. I see it and comment how super cool it is and say something to the effect "Didn't someone make a clear version of that body? I wonder if......"
> 5. Someone (RR I believe) says "Go for it!!!!"
> 6. Bob... I have one, well he used to have one... Zilla sends the body to me.
> 7. It sits in it's baggie waiting for TODAY!!!
> 
> OK, wasn't that refreshing?? :lol: Today, I started the preliminary work on the flaming ghost rider hotrod. (finally) ahem.. I started with a couple coats of adhesion promoter. I then shot 2 coats Metalcast yellow inside and out. Then I made a cute little flame mask from a sheet of paper and shot some flames in orange, red, and purple. They didn't come out as good as I was hoping, but the effect worked ok. I had done a little pruning on my buddy ghost rider so his rear don't get chewed in the gears, and since he is such a hot head I did a little surgery on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surgery looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, this piece (including the motorcycle) is cast in clear and painted by what the heck process I don't know, but it has to be time consuming!! Since his head is a lovely fireball, and the rest of the car will be lit afire, I thought his head should be also. I surgically implanted a fiber optic pipe in him to feed the flames aloft!! Here's a really bad picture to demonstrate the fiber effect on his head.. This is with a green LED. The 2 midship flashing LEDs will be orange, yellow, or red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on lighting the whole body with 4 or 5 flashers, and maybe 1 steady LED in the nose. I won't know until I try how this is going to turn out. As usual, I'm out on a limb and you're running through the process with me. If it flops, well... I'll look kinda silly..



What happened with this project? I have been thought every page and havent found it. Hope it turned out really cool.


----------



## WesJY

Oh wow!! TAZ is right! what happened to it????!!!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink

the flamed Camaro is the schiznit!


----------



## XracerHO

All the paint booth work is Awesome CL&M!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's buried taz. Joez has also kindly reminded me that Ghost Rider reeds his wheels!! What's funny is I was just digging through my body boxes looking for inspiration and saw him. Since I put that project on mothballs, smaller blinkie LEDs have become available, so it's time to pull it off the way back burner and try again.

Also, I got a project for Wes working. And it's getting pretty close to completion. 




















Last picture is a quickie video. Click it!!

Maybe it's just a coincidence, maybe not... The LEDs on this van are wired into one circuit board, which is how Ghost Rider's car will be. For an extra buck or two, my blinkie LED source will put all the flashers on a single circuit board, saving a ton of room and weight over having them all individually wired. The one thing that worries me is if one LED craps, they all have to be replaced. :freak:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEETTTT!!!! My son is gonna LOVE IT!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## jobobvideo

love the sweet paint jobs...and the service van way cool


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't take credit for the service van paint. That was all Wes' doing. I'm just adding a little illumination... 

I will say though, if you haven't had your hands on one of Wes' creations, you need to. He put out some seriously cool stuff!! Wes, your service van caught a lot of interest. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Joe, 

LOL! Yer a slow learner? Around here, "We're not good but at least we are slow!" 

Nice light touch on the flames, and the paint film on that Cobra is textbook!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman I can smell the fresh paint...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!
All are looking great!! Man you are ripping some slot car builds. :hat:

Westoration meets Slotcar LED land...FAR OUT!!
Super Cool looking SERVICE van!

Bob...yah gotta build em' to have em'...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Teaser pix...*

I'm really happy to say the latest batch of cars are progressing nicely!! So far, there's been no glitches, and everything is going to plan. All four of my current projects have their LEDs installed. All that is really left is assigning and modifying chassis and mounting the boards and posts. 

Here's a quick peek at the flamed Camaro front end, all lit up...


















If I can ever get my butt to the bench today, I can get cooking on these and a few other projects I have going on. I'm still a bit sore from putting the AC units in the windows yesterday. Digging them out of the closet was the worst part.:freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool sneak peek :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Got one of the 4 buttoned up last night. I took full advantage of the kids spending the weekend at their aunt's house and was parked at the bench until after 11:00 last night!! 





































I tried to edit the 2nd picture to get the color more accurate in the 2nd picture posted, but it's still off. It's not as blue-green as I had initially thought; more a medium blue metallic, with really super nice highlights and shadows. Because of that, the curvy Cobra body really works well with this color. For you paint code types, it's a GM color DSGM438, called Medium Quasar Blue. A quick image search will provide you with a few varying examples of this color. Apparently I'm not the only one having problems getting the exact hue/shade to photograph. :freak: Back to the bench!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more cool lighting right there!!! Liking that blue shade of color...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

More simple sweetness, Ujoe! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Some more cool lighting right there!!! Liking that blue shade of color...RM


Yeah this is going to be a fun car to zoom, zoom with in the dark or early dawn!!

Looks very Ford Cobra Cool in that blue you laid down.
I can here the throaty exhaust now....Vroooooooooooooooooom!

Bob...Put the pedal to the medal...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Got another one buttoned up!!*

You seen the preview, this one came out purty!!!
























































NOS Chassis, ALL LIT UP!!!! I'm gonna give myself a pat on the back for this one!! No runs, no drips, no errors!!! :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic, Ujoe!
Marker lights and all! Jebus!
Too bad I spended all my dollars.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

There will be more Joe!!! I like doing these!!


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooh man what a neat Light up!!

Love the double reds in the back!!

I remember sitting in the back of our 72 VW Bug and pulling up behind a Camaro like this as a kid. 
The owner took Red Plexi-glass and put it in for the rear lenses...oH yEAH!

The painted flame job alone is Wicked Sweet but, you topped it off with one of your best light jobs too......WOW!

Bob...Just Amazing UJoe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The man is getting real good with these lights, not to mention the paint work...jus sayn'...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Duuuuuude!!! That's got to be your best effort to date man! What a killer Camaro 

Seriously that is sweet.

And I love your attention to detail in your builds when you do the window trim, btw. Just adds that little bit extra to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTPguy

Now that is something special. Great work!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! With a little luck, the "Stang should be buttoned up today, along with that Charger I started for Wes over a year ago!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mustang Sally is on the track!!!*

Well guys, I hope this batch is enough to get me restocked!! The Camaro is getting some love in S&S, this one will be heading there shortly to join it!































































They do make a pretty pair!!! 

Mustang Sally is mounted on a 9 tooth converted JL chassis with all brass gearing up top. If I wasn't such a chicken I think I could get away with the side marker lights on these. That last release of flamed stang bodies are selling for a decent price, so I just might have to snag a pair and try 'em!

There's a tiny bit of bubbling in the clear coat on the driver's side I need to wet sand, and that's the only thing keeping it from perfect!! Gonna be 2 in a row!! :woohoo:


----------



## Super Coupe

They do look pretty in pictures!!! They look great in person to as I have one of your rollbacks. Great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW! AWESOME CARS! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Bugger!!!! You made me pick a Chevy over a Ford! The Mustang is stunning all round. Love that color. But the Camaro is one of the best custom slot cars I have seen EVER!!!! Awesome work Joe.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only thing I don't like about this pair is because of the big tires (which make them look cool) they don't handle as well as they would slammed down over skinny tires. They are drivable, and do slide around the corners okay, but if you push them a little too much they like to barrel roll off the curves. I would have much rather used NOS Aurora chassis for these as the hotter JL arms make them faster than I like, and slammed them as low as I could. Working on the next bunch now.. Shhhh! It's a secret!! I also have a couple Alpink models I'm messing with. 

P.S. I'm making new boards Wes, and am holding your van until I get your Charger done so I can ship them together. Enjoy your camping!!


----------



## Bill Hall

kiwidave said:


> Bugger!!!! You made me pick a Chevy over a Ford! The Mustang is stunning all round. Love that color. But the Camaro is one of the best custom slot cars I have seen EVER!!!! Awesome work Joe.


Uhhhhhh yeah, those Chevrolet Ralley wheels do dress up that Rustang nicely!

Awesome Joe! 

Each release gets sharper and more over the top. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bill Hall said:


> Uhhhhhh yeah, those Chevrolet Ralley wheels do dress up that Rustang nicely!
> 
> Awesome Joe!
> 
> Each release gets sharper and more over the top. :wave:


LOL!! Beggars can't be choosers!! I'm so out of wheels, chassis, etc Anything that rolls works!! I look at them as chrome 5 hole slotted wheels..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Bugger!!!! You made me pick a Chevy over a Ford! Awesome work Joe.


I knew you'd see the light one of these days KD... Way to go Sltman!!! RM


----------



## alpink

I am impressed with both cars. I cannot be a hog and take them both though. I'll have to let someone else get the Mustang I think. and, I am not so cocky as to think that I am the only one with a wallet. the Buy It Now for the Camaro is still alive and well and can be had at any moment. and I still could be outbid as the current bid is not representative of it's worth.


----------



## slotto

Another one...out of the park! sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## plymouth71

I only wish I had Money to spend on some of your cool creations Joe.


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, Great work & lighting on all three of the cars! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

I agree that Joe's paint jobs are getting better with each creation.
and I cannot wait to get the flamed Camaro. 
envy will abound at the local Race Place upon the unveiling!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Almost buttoned up another one...*

This one will be heading south to sunny FLA to prowl the streets of Daytona!























































This was a body I picked up from Greg Gipe a ways back... It was a resin that had the interior put in, but I had to make the filler behind the seats. These cars are funky in the tail light department. This is just about correct to the 1:1 version; the tail lights look more focused to the side than the rear. Them little holes were a royal PITA to get the red hot melt into!!! I didn't have a windshield for this body, so I swiped the windshield from a Lindy Jaguar and trimmed it as close as I could. If I had a finer brush and a less shaky hand I'd try to put the tri-stars on the hub caps and trunk. 

Hope you can have some fun with this one Larry!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

No words, Joe. That Benz after those two pretty ponies... speechless.

You, sir, are on a ROLL! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Mustang a Boom-chucha Boom-chucka BOOM BOOM!!!!! 

Now that is a peice of plastic that deserves a quality red paint job and lights!!

Neat paint and detail on the Mercedes too Ujoe!!

You can see all of the little details that were put into both of these to make them all out Complete Customs.

Bob...fill em' up and roll em' out...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

A big thank you to the buyers from my latest auctions!! Here's what you did!!

1. Over $100.00 was spent on food.
2. Refilled my prescriptions. :freak:
3. Restocked my red hot melt glue sticks (tail light lenses).:thumbsup:
4. Restocked my LEDs and my brass screws.
5. Got me a .010 milling bit (Firebird and GTO tail lights are becoming feasible).
6. Ordered a custom 4 LED flasher unit and a couple more yellow blinkie units.
7. Got a refill on my gas tank for the grill. :devil:
8. Kept me out of hot water on my wedding anniversary! :hat:

So, A BIG THANK YOU to all of you!! 

I have a couple in the works now. Another flamed Camaro, and a Union 76 tanker for Goodwrench88 Dan. Say, does anyone have any spare 76 decals? lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, I plum forgot a couple things that I was able to get with the last few sales.. A new package of JB Weld, a quart of lacquer thinner, and a fresh can of black lacquer. Little by little I'm getting my stockpile built up again, so another major league thank you to my supporters!

Here's a intro and a sneak peek at a project (long overdue) I'm doing for GOODWRENCH88 Dan...

Dan sent me a gold plated Union 76 tanker and asked if I could do something with it. Well, after butchering an AW semi cab shooting for a cab over tanker, which I was extremely unhappy with the results, Randy at Hilltop comes out with that Chevy 50's style truck and has a tanker to go with it. Needless to say, I jumped on one with the hopes of salvaging this stalled out project. Well, the kit sat here, mostly because I had no clear idea on how I was going to two tone it for starters, and the tank Dan had sent me just didn't line up right on it. I drilled all the holes in the body and tanker, and shot the tank, a set of RRR repop truck wheels and grille black, and then Alcladed them. I mist coated some clear on them and there they sat. 

About a week ago I started working on the body. I really wanted this to sit as low as possible, being a top heavy tanker and all, so I took a good look at the body and traced the top of the chassis on the underside. Cutting out that section of body gave me all the slamming room I needed!! Anyways, here's a look at her all dressed up with her blue/orange paint...














































I'm gonna let this sit for a day and make sure the paint cures completely before I start manhandling it.. It'll sit a little higher than it sits now because I need room for the head light LEDs. Oh, by the way, I did the same chassis extension trick on this as I did on the Hilltop flatbed I did a few weeks back.. I hope you're liking it Dan!!:wave:


----------



## alpink

Killer tanker!


----------



## JordanZ870

Now THAT is a HOT truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I agree with what joez said!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Low is good too!!! Hope the flames don't reach the tanker section!!! RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

that is sweet


----------



## plymouth71

Very Nice. I'll have to try that conversion too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! If anyone's interested, for the extension part of the chassis, I took the front off of a dud T jet, pretty much right at the front wall of the magnet support. I trimmed it up to clear the pick up teets and the top of the shoes. This set up the wheelbase perfectly for using the truck holes in the extension. To tie the two together, I used brass strip which I cut square, and then marked off first the holes in the chassis, drilled and tapped them for a 2-56 screw, and then marked and drilled the holes for the extension. All told, there will be 3 screws up front, one hole don't get used because of the pin, which I will have pin forward on the chassis section. You will have to shorten the length of the screw under the axle for clearance. The square edge keeps the brass strip pretty square, and the 2 screws in the extension keep that end right.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Alpink sent me a couple of projects to tune up this past week, and I'm happy the outcome was favorable!! Little by little flashy/blinkie LEDs are becoming a little easier to figure out, though one did give me a bit of a mental challenge.

First up, I received a 4specialty chassis powered Police Van, equipped with 2 blinky red, and 2 blinky blue LEDs. The second thing I got was an Iwheels Hummer with a couple of really funky looking light bars on it. That one was the one that really threw me for a loop.

Here's the Police Van...



Al did all the hard work. He has found some pretty small polarized connectors so the body is removable from the chassis. All I really needed to do was a quick chassis tune, I threw a pair of Xtraction tires on the back, and add a couple of components. Both of these needed a good sized capacitor to steady the power out, but because they were of the electrolytic variety, for safety reasons I also put a full wave voltage rectifier in the mix to keep the positive juice on the right side. The really cool thing about the whole set up, is the Police van has a notch right above the locator in the back, so I was able to hot melt glue the female end of the plug in place. The coolest thing about the van is the LEDs kick in before the motor starts cranking around. Since these are mostly for entertainment at the drag strip between runs, it ought to look wild at the starting line with the lights blinking, and then taking off with the green...

Next up was that Hummer...



Pretty cool LED display!! I was pulling my hair out on this one. I made a small board with a cap and rectifier like in the police van, and tried it on the bench power, and it worked great. When I put it on the track, I thought "Perfect!!". Then I walked away for a few. When I came back, I gave it another shot and one side quit working. A bad solder was to blame, so I redid the wire ends and tried again. Back to good, so I put it on the desk to start the van. Further testing yielded mix results. I must have pulled that hummer apart 10 times checking everything, because it would work for 20-30 laps, and then suddenly stop lighting. Then I just let it sit, and by some miracle it "healed" itself... Evidently, the circuit boards either get over wound, over powered, over somethinged and need a break!!

Since these are only used for parade laps at the strip, Al was happy I got them working as well as I was able to. I'm happy because up until fixing that hummer, I've had ZERO luck lighting anything with an integrated circuit in it. Maybe one of you higher IQ guys can shed some light on what's going on in those little boards to shut them down and then turn themselves back on? I'd love to be able to use these in other cars and trucks!!


----------



## bobhch

Slotcarman you have the flames down perfect on 88's tanker! 
It looks Super in blue with orange flames...Great Color choice and the wheels and tanker look right at home with this...Bam....you hit a Home Run once again!!

Light up and be happy...neat blinkys for Alpink!!

Little Blinky don't leave me now. How could you leave me this way.
When you know how much I need you.
I need you.
To beat to a pulp on a Saturday NIGHT.
oOOOOOOH little blinky don't fade away.
I need you.

Bob...this is where slot car dreams come true...zilla


----------



## slotto

YEAH! Love the truck! Gonna light up line Christmas!


----------



## alpink

[email protected] Bob...knows Pink Floyd...Zilla!
and huge thanx to Joe for getting those blinky flashies working
the guys were awed and envious last night. but mostly of the flamed/fade Camaro.
everyone had to take laps with all three creations and since it is a 4 lane track the blinkies and Camaro were all running at the same time. house lights were dimmed for best effect. sorry, no, I didn't get video. but I will next time.
I cannot say enough about Joe's ability and diligence to getting these working, I thought I had created a couple fine police vehicles and they flashed great on even as little as 6 volts. but when under load on the track, the LEDs just stayed lit and didn't flash. I was frustrated and not too happy. Joe fixed all that and quickly too I might add.
thanx again Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is starting to shape up!! I'm trying something different. Not necessarily something new, but the results are much better than previous attempts. A long ways back, I bought some 2 part clear epoxy that just wasn't working for making tail light lenses and light bars. They came in pint cans, and took a really long time to cure. When I bought that, I also bought a small bottle of red coloring agent for tinting purposes. I took a gamble that the red tint would work with clear 5 minute epoxy and this is the result.










It's not 100% perfect, but about as good a result as if I had used the red hot melt. There are a few bugs to work out. For one, the red tint is so strong, I need less than a drop in an over sized batch of epoxy, or it's way too dark. Secondly, I have to have all my duckies in a row. Five minutes is just enough time to get what needs to be filled done. There is a trick to work with this stuff. When trying to force it into small holes, you really can't just feed it in. It just doesn't want to go in the holes and stay there. Getting just the right amount over the holes, and then waiting until the stuff is almost set is the key. When it is setting, but still pliable is when you need to get the holes filled, but you have to have enough there to push through without running out or having too much excess. Spot on timing is required. Only practice will make perfect.

The advantages of using this are twofold. Putting a hot glue gun tip into a plastic body is almost as hazardous to the body as the soldering iron is. I've been using Bare Metal Foil as a light blocking back up, and pushing the glue gun around likes to make the foil move. The tinted epoxy is neither hot, nor under manual pressure which can cause the foil to slide during application. The keys to this new method are timing and prudence in the quantity of epoxy put in place. I will still use the glue sticks, as that is an easier method of getting the LEDs in place, but for lenses, I think this epoxy definitely has it's spot on the bench.

While I like BMF's light blocking ability, I do need to experiment with other methods for light blocking. It just don't like it's ability to wander inside the work piece. The slightest movement is enough to cause a discrepancy or a complete blockage in light output in a lighting project. Maybe I'm not burnishing it enough, or maybe I need to try different adhesives with plain old aluminum foil... Hopefully I'll figure out a more reliable method to do this.


----------



## Super Coupe

That looks great!!! Nice work.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Truck is looking great, SCman!


----------



## WesJY

Joe - keep up good work man!!! :thumbsup:

You the LED MAN!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Is that a real Poncho, or is it a Sears Ponch??? Really.. No foolin'*

Me being a Pontiac nut, you would think I'd be pumping these out like crazy... I find it odd that of all my customs, this is only my third Pontiac to cross my bench, and the first one I lit up....

I started with a yucky blue Firebird that lost it's roof... Then I did up a black 67 GTO that also went topless. So here I am at number three...






















































I've been pushing this body around on my desk for over a month looking for a game plan. This one has all 4 head lights drilled out. The high beams are filled with clear epoxy, and the tail lights are red tinted epoxy. I'm still not 100% in love with using the red tinted stuff, simply because I have to make so big a batch of the stuff and most gets tossed. I do like the color a little more than the hot melt, so I'm going to stick with it. 

This one is on a mostly new T Jet chassis. I had to swap the arm and had to solder the gears on. It runs good, slides good with the skinny tires. You could prolly get away with a set of tough ones wheels on it if you wanted to. I couldn't set this any farther down on the chassis as the gear plate is at the trunk, and the front tires are pretty close to the LEDs. Not my favorite GTO, but it's a Poncho so I gotta love it!

I spent most of the day painting the bathroom, so nothing else got done today... TM is talking about redoing the kitchen now.


----------



## JordanZ870

Its a BEAUTY, Ujoe!

I LOVE the quad lights!

BTW, that one IS my favorite GTO  Good show!


----------



## plymouth71

Why not try to do multiple cars at a time to cut down on the waste?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just the way it rolls here 71. This was an oddball... One of those gotta try it quick numbers. Heck, that's like 98% factory paint. When I slack off a little ( or get tied up with a major honey do project like I've been lately, I tend to grab something I can get done quick and fairly easy. I still have another flamed camaro in the wings.. and I need to button up Dan88's tanker.. (wait til he gets the bill on that one!!) :lol:


Oh, and the real answer to your question... I have about 4 minutes of working time with this epoxy. I also have to manually push it into the holes at that magic time when it's still workable. but not too runny. If I miss that window on a second or third car, it's a nasty mess to clean up, and most likely will require a repaint. If it don't mess up the outside of the car, it will mess up the inside, and I need all the paint layers to make sure the light don't leak. While I can smear the stuff pretty quick, all the holes will be curing at the same time, since cure goes by mixing, not when it's applied.


----------



## bobhch

In my mind this reminds me of the old cheezy police shows where they drive an unmarked black car around as a Detective.

Let's go crack some skulls RoJack....Bam, Bam....Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bob...***putting blinking red roof magnet light on top as I speed down the road at over 100mph***...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the GTO & the oval tail lights. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

looking good with black unmarked roller, would a flashing blue light be possbile on the dash?, jus thinking...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'd have to check my blinkie supply... Blue, huh? :lol:


----------



## slotto

Nice GTO my friend!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sadly, I don't think a 3.0 MM blue blinkie would work inside on the dash.  It's just too big). A 2.0 MM might have a smaller lens, but the body of it is bigger than the 3.0, so it just won't fit right. I don't think this undercover idea is going to pan out.

I do have a work in progress for show and tell though!






















































I know... Another black car... But Black Beauty is supposed to be black!! The headlights glow green, though I'm not tickled by the light output. This is what happens when you use a tad too much clear epoxy. For something that looks crystal clear, it sure diffuses the light a lot. I brush painted a light coat of candy green inside the body before using that little extra clear to hold the LEDs in place (and keep the JB Weld out of the gap which would have really fudged the lights). I went with hot melt for the tail lights this time because of the natural bend in the lenses. 

This one is on a NOS chassis base, with a slightly too fast arm in it. I'm going to swap top plates and see if I can find a tamer arm for it. I'm also tempted to redo the headlights and see if I can get the output up a notch or two. This was an experiment, so we'll see where it goes...:wave:


----------



## alpink

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, a Black beauty with lights!


----------



## XracerHO

Black Beayty is looking very good with LEDs! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

*wolf-whistles*

Diggin it!

Black beauty is a real ...ermm...beauty, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya getting a little fancy with them lights Sltman!!! Them tailights are looking good, not to mention the twins up front...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! 

Joez, box arrived yesterday. Glad I found the "glass" for the ramp truck!  Was kinda sad you didn't paint it. If you want me to squirt it, let me know! I'm not sure if or how you could mask off the lights...

The Little GTO is on it's way to VA to go live at Rick AS 51's house!! Mailed out this morning Rick!


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> *snip* Thanks guys!!
> 
> Joez, box arrived yesterday. Glad I found the "glass" for the ramp truck!  Was kinda sad you didn't paint it. If you want me to squirt it, let me know! I'm not sure if or how you could mask off the lights...


PM sent, Ujoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Oh, goodwrench88 Dan!!!*

This little project is getting really close to done... All that's left is decals and a coat of clear to protect them. I'm kinda stuck here though, until Dan gets home from his road trip. The original game plan was to make him a Union 76 tanker with a gold chrome tanker shell he sent me. Sadly, the AW semi I diced and sliced came out crappy looking. When Glasstech came out with that 50's style truck I had to get one for this project. Well, I tried to make that gold chrome tank fit this body to no avail. I would have had to cut off the back of the body to accommodate the tank's tail lights, or have the patched up hole in the front of the tank obviously visible. Luckily, Randy threw in one of his resin tanks with the kit, and we had to roll that ways.

So now, I've got the truck finished, and started thinking.. Since the truck at this time is just blue with orange flames, what would Dan like more? A 76 tanker, or a Skunk Works Lubricants tanker.... Decisions, decisions... Here's a peek at where it sits now..









Ooh, all the gory innards!!! lol














































Yes, this is lit up like a Christmas tree. There are 2 orange (I wish I hadn't run out of yellow) LEDs up inside the cab to light the roof lights. The parking lights under the head lights pick up light from the headlights to glow, there's red lights in the tank, and tail/ side marker lights down in back. This all rolls on a modified NOS T jet chassis, with the front wheels extended, but standard shoes. 









Because of the body modification to let me slam it, this truck handles pretty darn good!! It's not invincible, but running it on the edge will have it fishtail through the curves.. 

Let me know Dan!! I wanna get this buttoned up!


----------



## JordanZ870

I think he will dig it, no matter what ya put in that tank. 
Top shelf, Ujoe! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I agree with joeZ. I am liking the whole thing just like it is.
the clearance lights and side markers really set this baby off.
excellent work as usual.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just how many volts needed to power this bad boy with all the lights, 56???  Them rear top 3 make her look gooood...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank guys! Those cab clearance lights were a bear to do. Once I got the holes drilled in the roof, I drilled corresponding holes in the black resin glass part. Then I opened up a fairly good sized hole, just bigger than all 3 light holes. 

Once that was done, I mixed a small batch of yellow tinted epoxy (thanks metalcast! I found another use for you!) and filled the lens holes. Then I JB Welded the glass in place, making sure it didn't get on the clear I just applied.. Then I mixed up another batch of yellow tinted clear epoxy. I positioned 2 orange 1.6 mm LEDs in the hole, and epoxied them into place. Finally, I covered the whole thing with JB Weld to stop the light from leaking in the cab. 

There's a lot of hours in this baby!!

I leave the 56 volts to hounder!! She motors right along on 20v!


----------



## jobobvideo

The side and overhead lights take this to a whole new level of awesomeness...amazing minature work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, I'm calling this one done!! I managed to eke a set of decals out of the almost out of ink cartridge in my printer. I also found a decal (thanks Jerry!!) for Doug's headers, which I was able to finagle into a reasonable facsimile of Dan...




































All told using my mental calculator, I figure I put about 35 hours into this build, plus another 3 on the AW cab over I fudged up. She's all set Dan!! :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Now thats Luberly! :thumbsup:

If Dan does not care for it, I'd be happy to give it a good home!


----------



## plymouth71

This looks Great. How bad is the AW Cab? I'm trying to find a couple to make Clones of the hard to find ones, mayhaps we can make a tradsie of sumkind?? I could look for some Ice Sickers...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pretty toasted 71. I shaved the 5th wheel off the back part, tried unsuccessfully to trim the aero shield off the roof. I had to strip paint off the body too many times and now all the details are half missing. To add to the catastrophe, the chrome bits and pieces are scattered. It's pretty much a goner. :drunk:


----------



## alpink

above and beyond the call of duty.
if we could put you, Randy, Bill, Bob, joeZ and a few others together on projects, we could be in heaven.
when I bang the 2 billion lottery, I am going to make you all employees working at your own pace wherever you want. got THAT? 
LOL 
w h e n !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!! Is it up to 2 billion again? lol


----------



## joegri

*very nice!*

sc man the tanker is really nice. yer wires and paint are over the top. i say top ,er off n let her rip!!! good job man


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> above and beyond the call of duty.
> if we could put you, Randy, Bill, Bob, joeZ and a few others together on projects, we could be in heaven.
> when I bang the 2 billion lottery, I am going to make you all employees working at your own pace wherever you want. got THAT?
> LOL
> w h e n !


I'm in alpink.......Just call me when you win.

You can pay Joez in Cheezy Puffs. LOL :lol:

Bob...867-5309...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> I'm in alpink.......Just call me when you win.
> 
> You can pay Joez in Cheezy Puffs. LOL :lol:
> 
> Bob...867-5309...zilla


Oh, at least! .....but I prefer Cheetos Jalapeno thankyouverymuch!:thumbsup:

I am honored to be named among those top-shelf crafters
and in the same breath as Bob...I work for ZOTZ...Zilla!:wave:


----------



## alpink

867 53 oh nine

where oh where can my baby be? the lord took her away from me ................


----------



## Bill Hall

joez870 said:


> ....snip******
> 
> I am honored to be named among those top-shelf crafters.....


Uh yeah, thats some pretty fast company right there. Thanx Al! I'm humbled.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*And the crowd goes wild!!! huh???*

You guys are nuts, but always welcome to hang around the shop!! Here's a sneak peek at my latest creation... I swore I'd never be able to make this happen... Good thing I didn't put money on it...




































I don't know what that black dot is on the grille, but it's just a reflection... This was one tight puppy to work in... I had to "plumb" the tail lights in vertically to clear the back of the chassis, which I also had to trim a tad bit for clearance. I'm currently trimming the inside of the nose, looking for about 1/32 of forward movement to get the wheels centered. I also really sunk the circuit board into the chassis rails, with the hope of JB welding the supplied and severely trimmed motor in it's proper place. The lighting magic happens thanks to 1.6 mm white and red LEDs, which are about the smallest you can get before going to surface mount (SMD). These LEDs are kinda on the blueish end of the white spectrum, but since this kit was lacking the clear lenses, the clear epoxy removed the blue hue pretty well. Barring any serious fubar type situations, this little gem should be done for tomorrow night!! :thumbsup:

Considering I've been awake since 6:00 AM yesterday morning, I've been relatively lucky!! I still have all my fingers!!!:wave:

Oh, and Joez, While picking up a script at the drug store, I snagged a sweet green pearl nail polish for the ramp color coat. I played with a few flame masks today, trying to figure out the best mode of attack. This body is a bit tricky to work them in an a appealing manner.. Stay tuned!! I'll figure it out!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The best just got better!!*

Hey gang!! I think I did the impossible!! Way back when I first saw Nurora's 37 Ford rodster, I said dayum!!! That would look unreal lit up. So I snagged one and scoped it out, and said "no way is this gonna happen!!". 






















































Sorry, there's not much juice left in my 9 volt battery. The head lights are plenty bright enough on the track. As you can see, I even got the motor in there!! There was a lot of grinding to get it all to fit, but I done did it!!!


----------



## plymouth71

That is a beauty. I really wish I could afford some of your cars Joe, you have a great imagination, and the skills to bring it to life!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on the 37 Ford Roadster & amazingly you kept the motor under the hood. ..RL


----------



## alpink

I am in awe.
that is an absolute work of art.
another great job man


----------



## slotto

awww man that is so sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

alpink said:


> above and beyond the call of duty.
> if we could put you, Randy, Bill, Bob, joeZ and a few others together on projects, we could be in heaven.
> when I bang the 2 billion lottery, I am going to make you all employees working at your own pace wherever you want. got THAT?
> LOL
> w h e n !


Thanks for putting me in with this strong company...Just not sure I could hang with those guys, but willing to try...
Just don't have the patience and bravery of Bill...
Bob...z, ain't know way I can compete with his mind...
Joez, might be able to slice and dice with him on an occasion, he does some cool stuff that makes you wonder where that idea came from!!!
Sltman doing all the cool lighting/engineering, I have no degree...
Then you add the others that build from scratch, light things up, resin cast, re-create, and ya got quite a party or mixed blend, LOL...Put us all in one room with a square block and a peg, then see what happens.
But I would except the offer...Uh, Can I get an advance on my first check??? RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Some serious tenacity there Joe....way to grind it out! 

I'll bet she's totally hypnotic to watch on the track with the room lights dimmed and those big beauitful eyes shining.


----------



## win43

wow !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

She sure is Bill, and thanks to the low stance, this one drives like a stock one. By the way, since these pix were taken, I did a little more detailing. The running boards are now black, as are the fronts of the shoes and that bright brass front screw plate too! 
One other note to mention on these cars that I just figured out today. The top is molded in clear plastic/acrylic/whatever... The back window is part of the top, so to repaint it required masking off the glass part. One lil hint should you want to paint a top. When you're done, take a bit of 1000 grit and sand the support up front. It helps make it disappear... 

Thanks for the kind words guys!! Another flamed camaro is on the bench. parking /side marker lights included... At this rate, I'm gonna have to order more flame masks!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dibs on the 37 baby!!! Look at those awsome headlights!!!!

I want it!!!


----------



## slotto

I had a feeling that this one would appear sooner or later. Nice Bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

had my flamed Camaro out on my buddy's track a little while ago, it sure is sweet and everyone wants to drive it!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm just finishing up a blue Camaro Al... Should be done tomorrow barring any major goof ups! It's not 100% perfect, so the starting price will be reduced. This one has an open grille too!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Flamed Camaro...2*

Hey gang!! I done finished up another Camaro!! This poor girl has had it rough, that's for sure... If you guys go back a few pages, you might encounter a kinda root beer looking Camaro, before the root beer GTO. This poor body has been stripped 4 times now including the initial strip from the JL paint. This latest attempt includes a couple extra modifying tricks since I figured I really didn't have anything to lose. If it fubarred, it would have got tossed. I opened up the grille completely, and added a chin spoiler. Ever since nuther Dave added one to one of his Camaros (I believe it was Cap't America) I've been wanting to try one. So here she is, in all her flaming glory!!









































































She's got a couple little blems on her. There's a 1/8" ripple in one spot on the LR qtr panel.. Kinda looks like a small partial fingerprint. Dummy me went to spray the light fixture for the bathroom (we repainted, and the light looked crappy so I refinished it) and a couple drips kinda got on the car. I wet sanded the big stuff, but looking at it up close, I missed a lil spot or two. I also regret putting silver paint around the grille opening. I shoulda left it the gold/orange. 

She's on a sweet running Aurora T jet chassis, with a fairly low ride height. With lo pro tires on 4 skinny Vincent wheels, and the lack of side windows she handles good!! She may have a couple lil warts, but she's still sweet!! And yes, it's hard to see on the low voltage nearly dead 9 volt, but the parking and side marker lights are lit too!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

One more picture.... I'm liking these flame jobs!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great color - metallic blue is always hard to get in a pic. :thumbsup:

I need a new 9-volt too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I cheated with that last picture.. I propped a blank sheet of white paper in front of the desk lamp to diffuse the light. :lol: Without it the shine made the flames invisible to the camera..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot on the heels of Goodwrench88's tanker. I figured I better keep things at the extreme in the lighting dept.. As long as I'm hitting them out of the park, I got to keep swinging!! Joez sent me a project or two to play with, and the first up has the potential to be the baddest, most lit up ramp truck ever to roll off the bench.. Joe is a man after me own heart, as his color choice was *GREEN!!!! *





































I'm pulling out all the stops on this build!!! On the lighting agenda are:
5 amber roof clearance lights
2 head lights
4 tail lights
2 rear side marker lights
3 rear ID lights
yellow flasher on the roof
Maybe there will be enough juice left for the chassis!! :lol: 

Hope ya likey so far Joez!! :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking flame work & one well lit Ramp Truck project!! ..RLone


----------



## joegri

*the 1 -2 punch !!!*

after spyin out the camaro i got spanked by the ramp truk!!!! man yer builds sure are great lookin sc man. i never did give a ramp truk any thought but this 1 has me thinkin. good job


----------



## bobhch

Hey those Camaro Flames are Hot!!

Looks like Joez is going Green again...Very nice flame work and can't wait to see this all lit up!!

Bob...have a red ramptruck painted up now waiting for details...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet dang, ujoe!

The rampy looks even better than I imagined!
The flame layout is PERFECT! :thumbsup:
I can hardly wait to see its impression of a Yule tree!

Woot! (hoo-boy, I am excited!)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sltman's getting good with the flames!!! Liking the silver on the green myself... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

This just means Joez will have to make another flamed green bad bug to tote around!! 

I made a little progress (very little) on the ramp. The tail light lenses are in ( with red epoxy) as well as the 5 clearance lights up on the roof. The brunt of the cold I'm dealing with has migrated from my nose to my chest and gut. I feel like I slept in the road last night and got run over a few times.  LEDs should be going in tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay.. so I felt a little better this eve...


















hehehe.....


----------



## Super Coupe

That is looking AWESOME!!! Way to go SCM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

All New Yorks lit up now, and Joe, Tom Lowe called and said hes suing if you steal his flame idea one more time.


----------



## partspig

That is too funny seth! LMAO!!  pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Slotcarman, that's a very nice Ramp Truck so far :thumbsup: ...can't wait to see it completed with full chassis


----------



## Redwater slot

Awsome looking ramp truck!


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> All New Yorks lit up now, and Joe, Tom Lowe called and said hes suing if you steal his flame idea one more time.


Only because Joe knows how to lay them out correctly.


----------



## alpink

it is shaping up to be another outstanding work of art. you GO guy!


----------



## slotto

WOW it reminds me of one of those old Hess trucks. Nice!


----------



## bobhch

*and we saw it on Hobby Talk...COOL!!*

I can't even count that high...how many lights are on this Rampy?

Bob...love how this is all lit up...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, at last count, there's 9 LEDs which equal out to 17 light holes... The tail lights and side markers are sharing one LED per side, plus one in the middle for the 3 ID lights. There's 4 yellow LEDs up in the roof for 5 clearance lights, though that might have to get redone and lowered to 3. Because this is on an Xtraction chassis, getting all the extra LEDs to light properly is giving me an issue. The 4 clearance lights ( approx 8 volts) which is basically the same usage as the head lights ( also about 8 volts) plus the tail lights ( 6 volts) don't want to balance out. I've dropped the resistor value to about 1/2 on the clearance lights and they still cut out prematurely. 

Coupled with a too fast Xtraction chassis the clearance lights cut out at normal driving speed, and only light at higher RPMs. I can drop the resistance to 150 (I started at 610) and see if that helps... I hate putting LEDs at risk of premature failure by shorting the resistor value, but I really don't know what else to do. The numbers added up before, and if the arm was slightly higher in the ohm department, I think the problem would go away, or at least not be so apparent. She made a few disappointing laps tonight, but it looks like as far as the board is concerned, I have to start over from scratch.


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> Only because Joe knows how to lay them out correctly.


You betcha, Joe's flames do look great and are layed nice, just wanted to jab a bit.

Serious question Joe, Whats the life of the lights? As some guys know here, I have one of Joes first lighted cars, a sweet custom painted Dash lead sled. It spends most of its time in the display case, but occasionally I bring here out for a few parade laps. I am terrified an accident would knock out a light.


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> You betcha, Joe's flames do look great and are layed nice, just wanted to jab a bit.
> 
> Serious question Joe, Whats the life of the lights? As some guys know here, I have one of Joes first lighted cars, a sweet custom painted Dash lead sled. It spends most of its time in the display case, but occasionally I bring here out for a few parade laps. I am terrified an accident would knock out a light.


Yeah me too Ed, mine comes out rarely for parade laps. I'm the only one allowed to touch or run mine. 

Maybe AW could try and ice sickers release...?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*just SWAP arms ?!*

Sounds like an easy solution, just pop out the JL/AW arm and swap in an old Aurora 18-20ohm arm ? Btw, although the JL/AW arms seems like a Tuff One mean green in performance, they're NOT really a low OHM arm, and I wouldn't be surprised if it was 16ohm !?....it's just wound different than Aurora arms. Personally, I hate JL/AW arms, I only have one I really like, and that came in a very early JL T-Jet(that came with a Black chassis) and that one actually WAS low Ohm...and runs very well.


slotcarman12078 said:


> snip...
> 
> Coupled with a too fast Xtraction chassis the clearance lights cut out at normal driving speed, and only light at higher RPMs. I can drop the resistance to 150 (I started at 610) and see if that helps... I hate putting LEDs at risk of premature failure by shorting the resistor value, but I really don't know what else to do. The numbers added up before, *and if the arm was slightly higher in the ohm department, I think the problem would go away, or at least not be so apparent.* She made a few disappointing laps tonight, but it looks like as far as the board is concerned, I have to start over from scratch.


----------



## JordanZ870

The Rampy is looking so sweet, Ujoe.

I understand that you like the challenge of a unique build, but I didn't think it should
be a headache for you. Hobbies are suppose to be fun, not unfun....er antifun...

I can send you an Aurora chassis if it will make life easier for you and the truck more dependable?

As far as the lights go, guys, they are Light-Emitting-Diodes, right?
My understanding is that they are solid-state. There is no filament (tungsten or otherwise) inside 
them to burn out or break. Barring a failed solder joint or a
damaged circuit board/ wire, they should last forever? The perfect medium
for our beloved cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes Joe, they are diodes, and have a very long life span, upwards of 10,000 hours provided they aren't over driven (given excessive voltage). After sleeping on it, the problem and solution arrived with my morning coffee. The solution is simple, but a little reworking is required. 

Here's the epiphany...

Your standard X traction chassis with a slightly top heavy body uses about 7-8 volts to negotiate a twisty turny small track. Any more than that and it takes a tumble in the first curve. The clearance lights are a string of 4 LEDs, that need 7.2-8 volts to light, and need a resistor in line (LEDs need some form of resistance or they poof!!) 

Because a higher ohm armature requires more oomph to motivate, there's more trigger being pulled on the controller and thus higher voltage is being supplied to the chassis and the LEDs. Rather than switch arms, I'm gonna fix it right.

The 4 LEDs I'm trying to light up can't because the chassis doesn't require that level of voltage to run. They light up great at about 1/2 trigger on the controller, but due to the arm/gearing of the chassis, it goes too fast to handle the track. The solution is easy, but requires me to rip out the clearance lights and re do them in 2 strings of 2 rather than 1 string of 4. This will put the voltage requirements down to a level that more matches the performance of chassis, and allows me to match the resistors to the power curve...

No need to send a different chassis.. This build was a learning experience for me, and it kinda drags me back to my early days, back when I tested the LEDs in question on a chassis before I started wiring. I thought I had the whole calculation thing figured out and no longer needed to make test runs, but obviously I do if I stray outside the norm!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Oh, one more thing.... I don't know how it happened......But somehow, I've ended up a lifer on HT!! So, to whoever is responsible...*

*THANK YOU(S)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:woohoo::hat::dude::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Trying to get some more projects together, but it's slow going.. Thankful I got that steroid injection in my lower back. I coughed yesterday morning, and that was enough to get them old lumbars out of kilter. The nerve block is for the most part working, with just a sore muscle in my leg instead of being completely laid up. 

I am trying some new cars to light. Not sure what's going to work and what's going to tank.. I did have to re-strip a couple and shoot 'em again if that's any indication...  Is it September yet? :lol:


----------



## WesJY

That ramp truck looks so COOL!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Update on a finished project and what's currently brewing...*

It's been a strange couple of days. I was told that pain block injection's affect would last about 2 weeks, and sure enough, it's worn off. I got a big ole knot in my neck that's trying to slow me down, but I'm not giving in and I'm slowly plugging away at stuff.

JoeZ's rampy truck is being called done.. I need to wait until my next sale to ship it back to him as there isn't enough in my account to pay shipping.. 


















I plum forgot to snap a picture of the back.. DOH! I had to make a new board, and I split the 4 clearance light LEDs into a pair of twos. I know Joe's track is a lot more open than mine so he should have no issues going fast enough to keep the lights lit up. I had minor issues on my track, but it was pretty much on the 6" curves where the slower speeds caused dimming. I swapped the 14 ohm arm with a 16 ohm which helped. If Joe throws an 18 ohm in there it will work even better. Some weaker mags might help too. 

Now as far as new stuff, I've been tinkering with a couple new bodies... Stuff I dismissed as impossible suddenly seemed more feasible since the 37 Ford crossed the bench...



























This JL Firebird has been patiently waiting for a lighting job for a couple of months. Okay... it didn't all go to plan, but my impatience is partly to blame. I tried to mill the tail light slots free hand and sure enough goofed it up, but I was able to salvage the project with a little ingenuity. Rather than slots, I opened up a rectangle on each side, and then filled the opening with some thinned down pieces of styrene. It was a bit hard keeping the light holes open during the painting process, but a small sliver of brass stock opened them back up. This is far from done. I want to redo the LEDs because the tail lights are way too bright and the head lights are way too dim. I have dimmer LEDs for the tail lights that will fix the back. The front I will have to grind the LEDs out and probably have to remove about 1/2 of the clear epoxy to allow the LEDs to sit closer to the openings. It's amazing how 1/16th of clear epoxy can mottle the light output that much... 









Another newbie as far as lighting goes... I'm having a hard time deciding what to do with this... I can open up the back wheel wells and slam it down on some fat slicks... or I can finesse the inside of the wheel wells and slam it (not that it will "slam" much...) on some skinny Vincent's. What do you guys think??? 

There's more surprises coming, so stay tuned!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman I'm sorry to hear about your pain block wearing off. 

You are plugging along just fine & finished Joez Ramp truck to knock another one out...Yeah!

Glad to hear that the Firebird tailights worked out for you and that Aftershock is looking good in 2 tone paint!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Okay, you visual folks need pix I guess!!*

Here's the question posed in my last post. 

"I'm having a hard time deciding what to do with this... I can open up the back wheel wells and slam it down on some fat slicks... or I can finesse the inside of the wheel wells and slam it (not that it will "slam" much...) on some skinny Vincent's. What do you guys think??? "

And here's the pix to help you decide...



















I've slimmed down the inside of the wheel wells to allow the back end to sit lower as seen here. I have 3 options to toss around. Go slim silis and let it sit like picture 2, leave it as is with that Gabriel Skyjackers look in picture 1, or do a little surgery on the rear wells and make them fat tires fit with the rear end down low (kinda like what I did with Joe65's 55 chevy). Once I cut the body, there's no fixin' it, and the posts have to be set for either the low slam or the Hijackers look. The angle of the posts will be different depending on which way so before I go lighting this I need to know where to go.. As it sits in #2, the body is resting on the chassis so lower than that isn't in the cards...

Also, here's a few more sneak peeks at what I'm up against!! lol









Another 64 GTO...









Chevy panel...









That silly Firebird...









And a purple VeeWee..

As you can see, I really don't have much for custom wheels left, so what might be under something now don't mean it'll be there at the finish line... 

Let me know guys..


----------



## alpink

skinny silli's


----------



## sethndaddy

That Chevy delivery van is looking sweet Joe, I LOOOOOOOOOVE that body and paint job.


----------



## bobhch

Slotcarman,

Aftershock would look great with the big Slicks & would match the front rounded wheel openings after you get done doing the same to the rear.

I don't think anyone would go to this extent and put all those Bragging Rights decals,Blown Engine & AFTERSHOCK door name on without being able to back it up with some FAT tires to get the extra traction needed.

Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooom, Screeeeeatch!!

Hey more bodies in paint.............They all look like show cars slotcarman!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

All you need is some stands and ropes to have your own Car Show.

Bob...very inspiring builds here...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


The jacked up rear was big back in the 70's, times change though...Like this look much better, would like the big meat on the back so hogging out is about the only "easy" way...
Liking the color swatches on that panel too!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know guys . . .


How about just like this with some side pipes to cover the chassis?

Looks killer :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It all boils down to handling. Tail up means a lousy handling car. Okay, yes, it's a drag car, or at least looks like one.... going in a straight line don't matter... but I'm looking for handling too. Whether on a return lane or out cruising looking for a race, I think it should handle fairly decent on any track. Looks like 2 votes for slammed with slicks, one for skinny silis and one for the jacked look... :lol: You have to keep in mind, this is a long body to begin with. Adding weight to the Hijacker look by lighting it will most likely make her want to barrel roll at the first hint of a curve.


----------



## JordanZ870

I always liked the slammed look, be it skinnys or BigRears.
You could always thin the body some on the rear wheel houses and shave
the chassis to let the hubs snuggle closer together for BigRears.
A few thousanths removed from the back of the hubs will help too. 
Dont forget to shorten your rear axle if you do it.

Beautiful cars, Ujoe! All are worthy of a light-fest! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Joe!! By the way, here's the missing picture from up yonder..










I'm bummed that I'm at a stand still right now. I'm really itching to get something done, but when my neck acts up like it is, it's hard to do the lighting part.. I can only paint so many bodies in advance...


----------



## XracerHO

All the new creations look Great especially the Firebird with those rims & tires plus nose down stance! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

OMG! Ujoe!
Its brilliant!

How the heck did i miss your post on finishing the rampy!
What a sweet sweet job! :thumbsup:
I see you tell that the chassis needed a heart transplant.
I really hope it did not inconvenience you overly much?

You are right about my track being open. My tightest turn is
the same as the outside lane of a niner. I will have no trouble
giving it the full-tilt-boogy! Gods, but I am excited!
There are enough lights there to light half my track! woohoo!

I am sorry to hear about your phys troubles, Ujoe. I know exactly
how it feels to not be able to Do*. Rest easy. You have been working
your tail off! No one here is down on ya.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wouldn't mind the rest, but the gas tank is getting low and some of my meds are almost due for a refill. Like it or not, tomorrow I have to force myself to get something done. Good thing the TM has some left over super duper Tylenol... 

The lighting performance should be okay as is. Worst case, swap in an 18 ohm arm if you wind up with a tighter track down the road. By the way, I've been studying your idea for a lighted trailer for the 37. There's only one way I can go about it, and that requires a tail-light-ectomy.. Complete removal of the old ones, and adding new lit up ones. I've done it on that green willys pick up way back when, and also on Mittens 4 gear pick up, though on the 4 gear I kept most of the factory tail light housings. The silicone wire I got from partspig a couple years ago is fine and flexible enough for the wiring... I snagged a few 37 bods from Bud's this past week, but only one came with a trailer.. More can be procured down the road if need be.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*For Jerry... (win43)*

Hey gang!! Because Jerry overslept and missed out on the blue 37 Ford, he asked me if I could do one for him. He even sent the body kit and chassis here for me to work on... I have been struggling with a knot in my neck for about 5 days now so it's been a struggle getting stuff done, but I really wanted to get busy on this while all the revisions from the prototype were hot in my head..

Here's a peek at what it looks like now, and I even shot off a few "spy shots" to give you an idea what goes into making one of these light up. 









I did a couple things different this time, and wanted to document the changes. First up is the board. The post is really short, but has to be to fit the body. Because of that and clearance issues for the wires, I had to grind a tad off the chassis base right ahead of the top plate. That will prevent the wires from getting squeezed by the body, and allows the body to sit at the right height. Also, though small, there is also a small piece of 1/16th brass rod soldered to the top of the front post tube. This was added to give the front attachment a bit more strength. 









Change number 2 is a old trick I decided to try with this set up. Instead of trying to make a really short "T" post for the back, I shortened and tapped the factory post for a 2-56 screw. I had to take off the thickness of the small eyelet I used for the ground wire, and the thickness of the brass plate that holds the screw and brings the ground to the chassis.









This picture shows the eyelet as it stands now. When the board gets JB Welded to the body, the eyelet will also get attached to the back post. You should also note the severely shortened front post on the body, with the remaining hole opened up to accept that lil chunk of brass rod in the front post. There is one other cool thing Nurora did when they designed this body. Why it's there I have no clue, but there is actually a small passageway for me to feed the wire ( held in place with poster putty) to bridge the 2 head light LEDs. 


















I think I nailed the ride height!!! I hope it fits as good when I JB the board on!!! 

Oh, and here's how much I shaved off the engine to have it sit right on top of the board.. lol











More coming soon!! Stay tooned!!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

Looking good...Jerry is gonna love racing this!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's done!!! :woohoo: I had to put one last coat of clear on her to seal the detail paint on, and just waiting for the paint to completely dry before final assembly. Hey Jerry, do you want the trailer hitch on or leave it off? I think ya said no hitch, but I wanna make sure!!

Also, 88 Dan and Joez, parcels were mailed today to youse!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

This came out sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!



























Waiting for the final coat of clear to dry, and this will be ready for the long haul cross country!!!

Also... tail lights are fixed.. reworking the headlights now.










And this is gonna look killer!! :tongue:










Back to the bench!! I'm on a roll, so I'm gonna burn the midnight oil tonight!!


----------



## joegri

*don,t know where to start?*

man joe yer hittin it outta the park !!! the candy red 37 nice the tail lights on the fire bird n the bug!! nice job on all..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*For Jerry (win43) finished!!*

Final pix of Jerry's 37 Ford...


















In chat last nite I asked Jerry if he wanted the hitch or not. We decided the tail pipes were a nice touch, but the hitch was a distraction since this one isn't pulling a trailer..


















Yup.. the motor's in there.. I wish the hood was molded in black. The "hinge" kinda stands out when it's up. I might touch a little black on the front edges of the hinge to make it stand out less. You can't really do the sides or the paint makes operation too tight.









All's well that ends well!! 

Oh, and this little buggy is nearing completion!!









:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Final pix of Jerry's 37 Ford...


This could be the best one yet to come out of the shop!!! I'm also a little partial to that color...Nice crusier :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## alpink

" _I can see Paradise by the red tail lights _"


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Final pix of Jerry's 37 Ford...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


 
Everything is killer on this but those are some sexy wheels :thumbsup: Who makes those?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jerry supplied them. I think those are them fancy 20.00 'luminums "Slotcar Device" sells on the bay. Correct me iffin I'm wrong Jer...


----------



## tjd241

*yup...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Jerry supplied them. I think those are them fancy 20.00 'luminums "Slotcar Device" sells on the bay. Correct me iffin I'm wrong Jer...


He had a spare set and I got me some from him too. Look great on the '37 with that deep red. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow, these projects are really coming together!
All told, they are all really sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Flower power!!!*

Thanks guys!! As Bill Hall has said numerous times, we all make mistakes. We (hopefully) learn from them, and apply that knowledge to the next builds. We also learn how to fix boo boos and with more practice, make them go away seamlessly. 

As seen in the previews, I have another newbie to add to my arsenal of potential bodies. Introducing... FLOWER POWER!!! "Tighten up that headband for an extra rush during Jerry's guitar solo"!! (You gotta be a Zappa fan to get that one...)









































































Sadly, this poor little body showed up with split posts, cracked glass (windshield) and a little drywall dust to boot. I stripped it the best I could, but the remnants of the stripes make themselves apparent at certain angles. She's powered by a NOS T jet chassis, with fairly good rolling (Call me lucky) RRR steelies with gold caps. Shot with multiple coats of black, silver, and Metalcast purple, and lots of clear to protect the decals and make her really shiny. The tail pipes are jewelry findings available at your friendly Walmart and are cheap. Lots come in a bag for a few bux. This car is heading to S&S now!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks Grape! Err, I mean Great! 

Purple is such a hard color to get right sometimes that I am always impressed when I see a great shade like this. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

And for once, the camera got the color pretty much right!!!


----------



## jobobvideo

cracked windshield just add to the authenticity...why waste $ on it, it still works...nice job Joe!


----------



## alpink

I would call them "ghost stripes" and charge extra! 
LOL
great little purple bug
peace!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Nice ride. Digging the caps, and the lights are amazing as usual ..

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

It's PURRRDY! :thumbsup: (if I had thumbs)


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Aftershock arrives...*

Hey gang!!! This project took a while to get all together. I appreciate the wheel/ride height suggestions, and considered them all before choosing the fate of this ol' bubbletop. Something new in a couple of categories, Aftershock is my first 62 Chevy, and the first to arrive looking for a race with back up lights lit. This lighting trick was a suggestion from the boys at Hilltop garage, who know what to do to look for a race, I guess... 

I did some serious grinding to get her down and dirty, and there's a little room left for the next owner to throw some slightly wider tires and rims in there if they are so inclined. 
































































Sitting on a reworked JL/AW T jet converted to a 9 tooth pinion with all brass gears, Vincent wheels, and RRR skinny sili's on the back. I took a lot of wasted plastic out from under the hood, slimmed down the wheel well innards front and rear, plus trimmed a bunch off the glass to get her to sit down nice and low.

Paint was an interesting experiment... I started with a few coats of black, and then a couple coats of silver to make sure no light leaked out in the wrong places, and then I shot a coat or two of yellow. Once that dried, I shot multiple coats of candy red focusing on the top, and then misted the red on the sides. This resulted in a nice pumpkin color, with a pretty clear parting line. Decals are mixed.. Some by RRR, some I got from Jerry (win43) and am unsure of the maker. 

No strip car would be allowed to run without a roll bar, so I fabricated one out of brass rod, and soldered it to the chassis clip. One other detail I spent some time on was the blower. It looked kinda silly with a chrome belt, so I milled out the space between the belts and detail painted it. It looks like a blower with a belt now. She runs good, slides good, and was a blast test driving around the track!!! 

Since the macro images pointed out my sloppy trim painting around the doors and side windows, I touched them up so they're a lot cleaner looking.

She'll be heading to S&S tonight, so don't miss her!! :wave:


----------



## slotto

slotcarman12078 said:


>


You got me drooooling over this one. nice work my friend!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks slotto. Macro is my worst enemy at times.. That trim down the sides looks huge in the pix!! :lol: I wanna try a few more of these, with new bodies rather than used. I should be able to go a tad lower.


----------



## slotto

I know, I get that too. It looks great to the naked eye but once you take a picture of it, you just want to send it to the crusher. The PT I decieded to hand paint the details on. BIG mistake. Just gotta move on bro. I know all the time and work that goes into it and for that, I love your bug!


----------



## tjd241

*"Shocking" success Joe...*

The '62 really puts out a good strong beam too. Agreed on the engine belt and highrise motor... one of the biggest turn-offs for me and one of the reasons I don't use many meatloaf pans on my hoods is exactly what you addressed... they just don't look very real. Details painted up on them goes a long way though. Good idea to spruce it up Joe, 10X better now. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, I got 3 light ups done in a week... I really wish I had some scenery on the table now. 

Firebird is getting close!! Lights are in, chassis is mounted. I want to address the front bumper which looks crappy as it is. Maybe I'll strip and paint it the car color, maybe alclad.. not sure yet. Glass needs to go in still too. For a short wheelbase car with huge meats out back, it runs around the track pretty darn good...


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the 62 & really like the high beams. The VW is so cute. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

There's a lot to love on this one - great blend of colors & decals, mean stance, blower detailing, the frikkin' roll bar! - and lighted too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


This one has that cool dragstrip flavor!!! Glad ya saved the fenderwells, especially since it was already painted. Maybe another time on another car will work better...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The bird is the word???*

Hi gang! I'm so glad everything is going together with minimal fuss. It's great to get in a good groove instead of a bad rut for a change! As titled, the Firebird is ready for it's big debut... My only regret is there's a tad bit too much clear epoxy for the head lights. Amazing that so little of the stuff cuts light output as much as it does. This will hopefully be remedied with the next version when I get to it. I took my chances this morning with the front bumper. I taped it off good, stripped it of the crappy enamel paint and chrome, and shot it black and then Alclad through the airbrush and not a speck of over spray! 

Here's the pix...
































































A couple notes... I don't know if I did it while zinging off the back post, or if the body was like it when I started, but there's a small section of lower rear quarter missing... See 3 pix up from here, behind the rear tire. Not sure how or when it happened.. Also, I see the glass dropped in front. I always miss this stuff until macro time.. 

Now, as I mentioned, this little bird flies!! Even with the 9 tooth conversion, this JL/AW chassis beats feet!!! And I was quite shocked that it handled as good as it does. It loves to fishtail around the curves, but will swing around if you over do it (especially on the 6"ers). I had a blast test driving it last night, and even more today!! lol 

Thanks to Bill Hall and Nuther Dave for help with "shoe voodoo". This build would have hit a brick wall if not for their tips and tricks. Because this body is so close front and back (the wicked rake doesn't help matters either), there was major interference between the front body and the shoes. Also, to get the body to sit like this meant the Vincents would have to be squeezed inside the fenders. Because of what I read in the Land Ho thread about nuther trimming the chassis and putting that curl in the shoes, and what Bill suggested way back (think the big red city bus) I was able to confidently trim the sides of the shoes for tire clearance.











I'm glad this worked out as good as it did!! All too often, first timers end up in the scrap pile!!! It may not be a home run, but it put a man on 2nd and 3rd!! I'm one step closer to lighting my dream car (66 GTO)!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

man, the lights in that bad boy are AMAZING. the paint is a great color and the wheels and stance are right, too... perfect for one of them street machines like we had as kids. but the lights just put it over the top. those taillights are KILLING ME! awesome! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's a sweet Firebird - the taillights look perfect, has that 60s-70s single bulb kinda look. 

Light 'em if ya got 'em JoeLED :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

firechicken on the prowl


----------



## slotto

Very clean build. Love the Firebird.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! That there is in my favorite color family Rick.. Any of the blue greens, aquas, and teals always make me happy! 

Here's mine from back in the good old 1.28 a gallon for Sunoco 94 octane days!!




























Man I wish I had either now... especially the Lemans. 14 MPG is about what I'm averaging anyways, may as well get it in a classic!


----------



## WesJY

NICE FIREBIRD!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


That's got that nice old school street racing look to it... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great choice of wheels...RM


----------



## SplitPoster

Firebird just looks RIGHT (eous?). A lot like a car or two I remember from the day, makes me smile! Very Nice!


----------



## plymouth71

Drop Dead Gorgeous! This one would totally be worth some money from this weeks grocery fund if the TM didn't have her hands wrapped tightly around the bank card. Very nice work !


----------



## partspig

Nice Joe, real nice!! pig


----------



## Bill Hall

*Suh-weeeeeeeeeet!*

Joe, That's how standard metalic should be laid. Aside from all your technical trickeration, that blue is dead nuts perfect in application. 

Blue is your lucky color....seems like you always nail it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

THAT'S A BEAUTY!!!! 
Almost a perfect match for my friends ride in high school...Joe does it again:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Love this Firebird in its SLOTCARMAN tricked out form!!

Like Doba said the lights on this just look so darn 60 /70s real!!

I can see the HURST 4 SPEED white shifter knob in my head now...

















Bob...I'd be pushing that pedal and spinning the rears in a heartbeat...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Straight from the reservation..*

Hi gang! Been a while since I did up a rusty one, and this panel was begging for a little patina. I know a few of you were waiting to see this one finished, and honestly, I didn't know where I was going with it once I got the striping redone (it was a tad crooked on the back). 

Here's the before shiny picture...










I could have just left well enough alone, but not me!!













































Looks like I need another shot of ruddy brown up front, and then a little more wet sanding, and then a coat of Dullcote to apply, but you get the idea of where this one's going. Looks like it was just yanked out of the back lot of the defunct trading post...

Once the Dullcote dries, the lighting begins!! Hope I can button this up today. I finally got a break from painting the kitchen, and man I'm a hurting puppy!!


----------



## gomanvongo

The look of that panel is fantastic! I love it!!!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

very Nice SCM. Love it!

Rob


----------



## tjd241

Gotta be one of yer best Joe. Right behind mt SNET van though.


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> Gotta be one of yer best Joe. Right behind mt SNET van though.


Get in line, Nuther. My Flamed rampy will haul your van all day long!

Its beautiful, Ujoe! (checks wallet for slot-dollars):thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head

That IS awesome. Outstanding job! I dig on realism and you nailed it.


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow, nice looking work JoeJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Rusty but trusty! Way cool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I was liking the shiney version, but rusty is cool too!!! I know it's harder than it seems to get a good looking weathered look...ya done good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Rust is a Must.......Diggin' this old truck slotcarman!!

Bob...now it looks old...zilla


----------



## slotto

slotcarman12078 said:


>


This looks great either way. Nice job brother man!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, it's certainly been a hellish week both here and on HT. Instead of losing one friend, it appears I've lost 3. I hope you two (you know who you are) can straighten out whatever differences you have, and if the thought of coexisting here seems impossible, please use the ignore option in "My Settings". No one will know you're doing it.. I just hate losing people I consider friends for whatever reasons.

Okay.. As I stated, it's been a hellish week here. When the TM wants something done, I have 2 choices. Either get it done quick or be dogged for every waking hour (so it seems) until the job is done. Needless to say, I pushed myself to get it over with, taking total disregard to the aftereffects I knew I would be dealing with..

Not a car, but my kitchen... Two layers of wall paper had to come down. To add to the frustration, someone tried to paint over the lower layer of paper, so it was a royal PITA to get off. Two coats of paint (three in some areas) on the ceiling, two coats on the walls, and new floor tiles. Needless to say I'm pooped, but at least the work is behind me, and I've got a promise of no more remodeling for at least a month or two.. Whew!!














































Considering our limited budget, we didn't do bad. The landlord is reimbursing us for all the materials at least. It was fun picking out a color for the paint, which is just one shade bluer than Tjet turquoise...  Back to the bench as soon as I can move.. That tile work was hard on the lower back, and I haven't recovered from painting the ceiling yet.


----------



## ParkRNDL

i LOVE weathered stuff... that truck is awesome...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy

Joe, are you adding headlights to the wall or pinstripes?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Flames, Ed.. flames!! :thumbsup: The TM gave the thumbs down to the Rachel Ray graffiti idea! :lol:


----------



## joegri

*nice panel!!*

jeez joe you did it again! as the years pass by here on the HT we all have been watching your builds get better n better. the rust bucket looks great . keep up the good work man. and so does the kitchen. also i believe cooler heads will prevail and we wont loose a player on the HT team. i hope.


----------



## XracerHO

Good paint work on the kitchen & like the realistic motled rust effect on the suburban! On your S&S post, the mug has a great logo!   ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is my favorite mug RL, purchased west of you at a Tim Horton's service plaza. That mug has been in all 48 contiguous states, and 2 provinces of CA, and has about 1 1/2 million miles on it! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Spy shots from the bench*

Something's getting close to finished..





































The mounting system for the back is made, but not installed yet. The board as evidenced by the wires is there, but not mounted yet. I'm trying to get'er done, but I'm even hurting in places that don't normally hurt (like under my armpits.. I guess the ceiling painting is starting to catch up with me). I want to get this buttoned up so I can go back to having fun. As you can see, I got lots of stuff to paint!


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Joe, are you adding headlights to the wall or pinstripes?


LOL eD...



slotcarman12078 said:


> Not a car, but my kitchen... Two layers of wall paper had to come down. To add to the frustration, someone tried to paint over the lower layer of paper, so it was a royal PITA to get off. Two coats of paint (three in some areas) on the ceiling, two coats on the walls, and new floor tiles. Needless to say I'm pooped, but at least the work is behind me, and I've got a promise of no more remodeling for at least a month or two.. Whew!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the bench as soon as I can move.. That tile work was hard on the lower back, and I haven't recovered from painting the ceiling yet.


Joe paint the fridge the same color as the walls and then put a GULF decal and a big orange stripe down the middle.

Bob...you are "OWNED"...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . . Joe paint the fridge the same color as the walls and then put a GULF decal and a big orange stripe down the middle . . .


 
Aaaaahahahaha that'd be awesome! "Hey honey - lookit what I did today!" :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Crazyhorse!!*

Hey gang! Crazyhorse is buttoned up, and I'm fairly happy with the results! I hope you are too!!














































This old Chevy Suburban is sitting on an Aurora T jet chassis, with Weird Jack's whitewall tires on T jet rims. She's been sitting behind the closed down trading post for the past 18 years, so she ain't looking as sweet as she used to. I was getting a little rusty doing rust jobs, so it was fun to venture into that area of detailing again!! I did learn a little from this rust job, and hopefully I'll remember what I learned for the next time. 

A closer inspection will show the boo boos. I should have trimmed the decals closer to the lettering, and I should have hammered the clear on so the decal edges weren't so obvious. Another lesson learned (since I already had this happen once) is DO NOT spray the dull cote or similar product on until you are absolutely happy with the rusting effect. Once the dull cote is on, sanding the primer becomes a major hassle. It seems that any additional coats of primer are affected too. It just becomes a PITA to work with after it's sealed, so analyze what you got well before sealing.

This lil guy is on it's way to S&S. I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot too badly, but I try to be as honest about my stuff as possible. It's much more noticeable now since I mentioned it..


----------



## slotto

Very slick. I thought that you were going to have only one functioning taillight though. woulda been funny


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman this is truely one Rusty truck and I love it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...rust on...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Once I got the Suburban buttoned up yesterday, I started squirting paint on the next round of light ups. I've got a few about ready for detail paint, and I'm giving the airbrush a chance to cool off. Here's a lil peek at what's on the agenda. There's more, just not picture ready yet.













































Obviously, this one got the most attention today.  Yellow to orange flames,on candy root beer. Looks to me like I have to do a little more paint work on the nose. I wanted a burst of yellow at the nose and got carried away with the root beer under the grille area, and at the very fronts of both fenders. Not a big deal really. A puff or two of Alclad, and then a puff or two of yellow metalcast and it should all be right. I also taped off the back of the roof a tad bit different from the original, as I was looking for a true convertible look. I'm not totally tickled with the final top color. It was chocolate milk in the cup, now that it's dry is almost leans towards mauve. 

More in a few...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Also on the agenda was a pair of Camaros. I got one flamed up, the other I'm not sure where it's going yet...



























Yes, again I overshot the runway with the nose... Same flame dealio, but this one is a cool raspberry red.









This color is sooo cool, but sooo hard to photograph!! It's Ford Ultraviolet pearl, and this is the closest to the actual color my camera will go. The first 5 shots all look blue. Another first timer, so it may not survive the final cut...

There's more to come, but my body can only absorb so much acetone per day and I've exceeded my limit already, :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet, Ujoe!

I like* the heavy overlay on the noses of both the cars.
They will be fantastic when complete.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm not totally tickled with the final top color. It was chocolate milk in the cup, now that it's dry is almost leans towards mauve.
> 
> More in a few...


I agree with ya on the top. I thought it was a light purple...maybe a dark gold or brown...I'd leave the other alone, liking the flames fades...RM
I'd leave the Camaro alone too, but that's jus me...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang. I swear it looked like chocolate milk when I was spraying it. A little more green next time, and I think a touch more white too, just to lighten it up...


----------



## bobhch

*Love the flames....they are HOT, HOT, HOT!*

Holy ShiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiZZLE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...now that is Super Painting U-JOE...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

A nice tan color would look very modern on that Vert.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, I tried a few times mixing various concoctions, and just couldn't seem to get the color I was after for the 59 top, so I had a little Wimbledon white left in a bomb and let it fly. It's not a bright white, more of a creamy white, and there's a hint of tan in it.



















Also on the agenda tonight was the other Camaro I started. It had a real nice raspberry color to it, and I think I did a great job with the flames and the fade on the hood to boot!




























I also flamed up another Boss Stang tonight. I'm not too tickled with the car color, but I might be able to fix that with a fade or something. I got 3 big cans of that light blue paint. Prolly a lifetime supply at the rate I use it! 



























Like I said... That color with flames just don't cut it. I dread the thought of stripping it. Maybe having the details in place would help. I don't know. I think it's going to be the subject of a little experimentation tomorrow, and if need be, I'll start from scratch.

I have to let these dry overnight so I don't fudge them up with big ole fingerprints on them. Tomorrow I've got some detail painting to do, another coat of clear, and then I can start lighting them up.


----------



## XracerHO

All three cars look GREAT, just light them up!! Stang should be bright just needs the flat or satin black louvered back window & rear spoiler. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

The '59 Convert' looks better with the White top (IMO). The Camaro is a nice color, and personally, I like that Blue on the Mustang..... my .02¢


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good grief Joe these are mega.


----------



## joegri

*triple play!*

wow man more pacaso,s comming out of the sc mans paintbooth! i ithink joe has got it down pretty good. keep movin foward j yer paint jobs are trick.


----------



## 22tall

Mastering lighting, weathering and now airbrushing. You are becoming a hard act to follow.


----------



## sethndaddy

Wowza, all three are winners. I tend to sway towards chevy's, just cuz there chevy's, and Camaros, cuz I had one, And pink, cuz its easy to see on the track. any guesses to my favorite, lol.

Really great work Joe.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Top looks much better in white, but that's just me...Liking that rasberry flavor a lot!!!...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*Slotcarmans going to do it....make all your flame paint jobs come true for me and you*

You are one flame painting mother trucker....Don't Stop you are on a roll.

Bob...Sha-meel, Sha-mozel...Shots incorporated...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*FiftyFine....err FiftyNine-Fever!*

Holy Hannah, Ujoe!

You sure know how to get a guy's attention!
These are beautiful cars here so Flame-ON!

I tell ya, that FiftyNine Cheby is perfect!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Joe!! You have raised the bar again!!


----------



## slotto

A-Maze-Ing. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> (snip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said... That color with flames just don't cut it. I dread the thought of stripping it. Maybe having the details in place would help. I don't know. I think it's going to be the subject of a little experimentation tomorrow, and if need be, I'll start from scratch.
> (snip)


Au contraire, mon frere! All these guys are amazing looking, including that Mustang. Don't you dare strip it... 

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mustang was not stripped. The detail painting brought it all together!! The 'stang is waiting for it's turn on the bench. I felt kinda crappy yesterday so I didn't do much, and the little I did was pretty much a waste of time. The 59 Chevy is moved to the back burner while I contemplate it's next move. I got the tail lights done, but like the last one, the headlights are causing issues. I really had to pare down the LEDs to fit in the holes and to get them to line up right, but even then there's issues. The biggest problem is light leakage through the grille itself. I might try to make a mold of it and see if I can make one out of JB weld. 

Progress today includes the pink Camaro, and the purple Torino. I'm getting there..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay!! I made some progress on a few bodies, so it's time to show 'em off, unfinished as they are... I hopped out of S&S chat early last nite and spent a couple hours at the bench. ( Woke the TM up grinding... lucky I didn't get the skillet upside the head! lol)

First up, here's a peek at the 'Stang in full trim..




























Next we got a peek at the pink Camaro..


















Almost there!!

Also, made some progress on the Torino...



















And here's an outdoor shot which is closest to the actual color..










My back and neck are getting really sore, but I'm persevering to get at least 2 buttoned up today. 

More news when it hits!!!


----------



## alpink

hey man, don't hurt yourself.
and, WOW, that purple flake really does pick up and throw the light.
superb work on everything and i think the trim really did set up the Stang nicely.
liking the PINK Camaro too!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Mustang is SHARP. And I cant wait to see the Torino lit up...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

All the cars look Great, but the Mustang looks Awesome :thumbsup: ....but, it does NOT look like the same shade of blue as in the earlier photos.....did you re-paint it ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

No sir, no repainting done. My bench light is fluorescent and does mess with how my camera interprets colors. That Torino looks blue to my Kodak when it's lit up there, purple with my desk lamp, and the pearl gets vibrant in sunlight.

Finishing touches getting done on the the Camaro and Torino now. Both have had some track testing and run good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lookin' good SCM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Pinky..*

Hey gang!! The next two are done!!

First up is Pinky, the Camaro... This lil gal is lit all the way around, sports a T Jet chassis, pretty much NOS. I did have to swap the arm for something a little more tame. She runs good, and handles good!!
































































Sadly, other stuff took precedence over a custom wheel order so this and the Torino will be rolling out of the shop on regular T jet wheels. A set of Vincent skinnys should clear with minimal fuss should the next owner want. 

Heading to S&S soon!! Don't miss it!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Purple Torino...*

This one is also buttoned up and heading to S&S soon..























































Also running on a re-armed, mostly NOS T jet chassis, this is my first lit up Torino. I'm tickled that it went together so well!! Scroll up a few posts for the correct color of this car. It's a Ford color named Ultraviolet Purple, Testors Model Master Lacquer.


----------



## Super Coupe

These are some beautiful led machines you have made SCM. By led I mean,L-ET E-VERYONE D-ROOL.LOL. Great work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

It's great to see 2 more LED cars of yours slotcarman as these look Fantastic lit up!!

Have a couple of your lighted cars. Actually one van and one car...They are a blast to drive!! 

Fletcher always is getting out the Slickster to run. 

So I grab the van and lights out everyone.

Just like when we were kids with the Semi Trucks and Police cars...YEAH!

Bob...picked up a Pink lighted version Sand Van body from Honda...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Flamed Boss, and the Chevelle...*

These two are pretty much buttoned up. I think they're lacking a bit wheel-wise, but I have to use what I got. I'm happy with the paint on the Stang. The details really did pull it all together!!































































I'm not thrilled with the wheel selection. To be honest, this set of Vincents were drilled to fit T jet axles (They were for TYCO), so they ride okay, but I think a fresh set of wheels would help. The lights came out great. Hard to tell on my nearly dead 9 volt. I would have preferred this on a set of skinny Vincent wheels so I could lower the back end a bit. This model has quite a few lights in the back, which adds a bit of weight, and having it's butt in the air doesn't make it stick to the track like I would want. It goes okay, but you really have to drive it through the 6"ers. 

More in a second or so...


----------



## slotcarman12078

And the Chevelle...














































This one was a first, so I didn't know what to expect. I found out after doing all the lighting work that this car naturally sits on the high side, so I was kinda stuck with it up in the air. I considered putting it on a stock wheeled chassis, but it would have made matters worse. The LEDs would have interfered with the front tires raising the front even more. I guess I won't be doing any more of this model.. at least not with the LEDs I used. I could have tried the smaller LEDs in there had I checked first. Live and learn. 

Also, due to the high riding nature of this car, even on lowpro tires, it really has to be driven. It's quick, but you need to slow down for the curves. Another sad issue with it is due to the amount of material needed to make the tail lights fill correctly, they aren't as bright as I like. I'll have to rethink the process for them. I was more concerned with light leaking out the separations between the front and rear panels and the body, so while that was okay, the output from the taillights suffered. 

I'm half tempted to ditch this build and use the chassis on something better. My chassis shortage continues.. and every time I think I can get somewhere, something screws the plans up.


----------



## slotto

Amazing work SCM! I love your attention to detail. Those side markers have me floored.


----------



## joegri

always have a soft spot for the chevelle! thats a great color for it.when you think about it when you turn the trak lights out ya cant see the rims or it ride height ... just the led,s showin the way!! i like this one lots scaman.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats realism dangit!

All them 60's GM products had ground issues at the rear light buckets...winking blinking dim er dead...choose one or all. The Dorfs werent a whole lot better, so dont even start! 

They all look great Joe! It's the Joe Car show!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hey JoeSkylark!!*

Hi gang!! I've been busy at the bench trying to keep the pace up. I'm still trying to replenish stock... Wheels, tires, LEDs, resistors, capacitors, and copper clad (circuit board material) are getting low, so these sales will put me back in the game!!

First up, a project I started a few months ago finally got done. This is a Greg Gipe (taillights fade) body I snagged in an auction quite a ways back. I happened to be rifling though a "future projects" box and grabbed it, figuring I know I have a buyer for it (right Joe65?? lol) and it was already painted and detailed. I had to do this one a bit different than usual since the rear glass is over the back post. All in all, it came out okay.













































Now I know there may be one or two others who might have an interest in this car, but I promised Joe65 first dibs on it!!! Send me a PM Joe if you're interested!! Macro tells me I need to touch up the rear bumper a bit. That'll be done tomorrow!! More in a few!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*continued...*

Also fresh off the bench is another Camaro, lit up with side markers and all. 































































This one is finished in Duplicolor "Deep Cranberry Pearl", which I believe is a Mopar color, but looks good here. This car sits on a JL chassis with all brass gears (9 tooth conversion) and baby ansens with silicones. It runs decent, and handles pretty good. It also about time I ordered some fresh flame masks, as this one I have to use my last wide "hood" set. This will be heading to S&S soon!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*One for the road...*

Okay, one more car is ready for the big reveal. This is my 2nd 59 chevy light up. The first went to live at Joez's house, and came out a bit below my lighting standards. The tail lights came out okay, but the headlights just didn't want to work for me, and they ended up dismally dim.

This time I put all my new found tricks into the head lights, and the results are 100% better. Also, I did quite a bit more body work on this version. I deleted all the side trim, because flamed trim just don't look right. I also wanted a smoother look. My only regret with this model is the grille/ headlight surround wanted to glow, even after a strip, 2 coats of black, and 2 coats of alclad. I ended up having to brush paint the headlight area a couple times to stop the glowing. I really wish AW and MM molded their grilles/taillight panels in black. That would eliminate the issue. Anyhoo, here's the root beer 59 Chevy ragtop!!
































































I'm pleased!! I hope y'all are too!! :wave:


----------



## slotto

Love them all! Again with those Camaro side markers. Off the chain! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

They all look GREAT!! One sweet '59 tailights. ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

PM answered bud. That 59 is calling my name tho bud. So now what? Lol!!!!

I need it!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> PM answered bud. That 59 is calling my name tho bud. So now what? Lol!!!!
> 
> I need it!!!


Get in line!

How bad ya want it, Joe?  It's gonna cost ya! :wave:


Ujoe, They are truly beautiful!
My black 59 is lonely and needs a stable-mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool stuff Sltman, I need to show these flames to the boys. These blend with the color scheme...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Chevelle..........Yellow that is Cool Beans with a side of Gwak and Sour Cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't forget the CHIPS N Dip...Yeah!

Oooooh and then the spinning rears on the Sweet Camaro!!

You are putting out alot of stuff....keep on Truckin'

Bob...going back for a second look now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Ohhhhhh YEAH!! Sweet cars MAN!!! 


Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Looks like Gumby had a tough day at Joe's...*

*R.I.P. old buddy... Pokey*



slotcarman12078 said:


>


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup.. Gumby bit the big one!!! :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang Joe these are gettin better & better all the time


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here's a sneak peek into what's cooking here at CL&M this week..






















































Wanna take a guess where I'm going with this one?? :tongue:

This was a long standing project... It's taken 2 bus bodies and a bit of chassis reconfiguration to make this all happen. I still haven't bought a new ink cartridge for my printer yet ($30.00) so all I can do is hope the decals I printed out for this still work, or it'll be sitting a while longer.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've also been plugging away at another Lindy van project (This one I think is one of Bruce's older castings).














































I fubared the wing in it's first attempt. Sadly, the putty sunk on me again, leaving a couple dips in the roof. 









Also, I made another boo boo trying to use some of my old decals from Rob's Modeling. These sat too long, and have been falling apart or not adhering correctly,so I should have known not to try them.


















This one is heading to S&S now... We have a bunch of prescriptions to pick up at the pharmacy, and one of them is an antibiotic for the TM, who has been under the weather for over a week now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo, I like that color!!! Cool looking van!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

That's a great van bro! Awesome color.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking van SCM!!! Hope the TM is doing well.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

SLOTCARMAN...Bangs out a Candy Red old school van!!

Don't know if you get tired of hearing this or not but, the lights on this van sure are going to make this another fun one to run!! :woohoo:

Bob...that is Cooler than a Window Air cooled room in Nebraska in January...zilla

P.S. ooooooooooooOOOO000000000000000h your BUS looks like it's going to be LOTS OF FUN also...I
back logged a page just now to see it!!


----------



## Kurl3y

I can't wait to see the Bus .. The Van is awsome !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys.. The bus is getting there. Maybe by tomorrow I'll be happy with it.

In the meantime, I at least got one light up finished, and I also finished up a MEV body I found in the bottom of my resin box.






















































The taillights on this lil bugger gave me all kinds of trouble!! First off, the silicone tail light mold I made, to put it mildly, sucked!! It seemed every one I attempted to make, came out super crooked, and the first few that came out okay the LEDs broke during installation. I know I've got a partial bag of these LEDs on the bench _somewhere_ but where?  This is my second attempt at lighting one of these early Mustangs. This one being a MM, and molded in maroon certainly helped. My first was a JL and glowed worse than a firefly! BRB with pix of the MEV..:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Widowmaker*

Here's a custom, mostly out of necessity... I got this MEV 59 Chevy wagon as a blem from Jerry (win43) and it's blemish was a missing pillar...I guess it would be the "C" pillar. Well, it sat in the bottom of my resin box for well over a year. I knew what I was going to do with it, but I procrastinated long enough!! 

I took a little styrene, and filled the holes making a panel out of it. After fighting the red lead a few times I was able to give it a couple coats of paint. Silver base coat, a few layers of Metalcast red, and then I shot black lacquer directly from the top. The side trim is BMF, the tail lights were brush painted, and the grille and rear bumper were shot with Alclad. 













































And to think, I though a few times of tossing it rather than spend the time fixing it! :tongue:

There's more stuff on the bench!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Sorry ya had trouble with the taillights, but that's a good looking package!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
Cool looking color work on the wagon too, ya snuck that one in on me...RM again


----------



## XracerHO

One Great looking MM green Mustang & nice conversion to '59 panel. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh gosh!

A sweet GREEN Mustang and a wicked tu-tone 59 PANEL! :thumbsup:

Your Mustang composition is pure art, Ujoe.
You couldn't have stuffed more chassis and electronics
in there if you had tried and THEN your wheel choice
filled up the gaps perfectly! I cant get that Mustang
body to sit that nice on gear clamp alone! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Your (MY) 59 panel is off the chain! 
I wish I had known you were building that.
I'd have asked to borrow it for molds before you 
BMF and decal'd it. It looks fantastic!
Man, what a tough looking cruzer! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Your BMF work turned out pretty nice on the panel. I love how it makes the details pop. But boy is that stuff tempramental when it sticks at first, then decides not to. That Mustang turned out GREAT! Nice color and you knocked the lights out of the park on that one! Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Had a 66 Stang my Senior year of 1983 so, I am digging your light up and tire tuck!! That is how mine was with big tires up front and rear with only a little front tire rub when taking turns fast. 

The work you did filling in the wagon to turn it into a 59 panel paid off as this looks Super Duper COOL!! 

Bob...was a 66 Coupe (not Fastback) driver at one time...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Sometimes only the word WOW is required.

That 'stang is an instant classic!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another "WOW" moment???*

Hi gang!! I pulled a fast one on ya's!! The other cars in the "sneak peek" I posted are still waiting patiently for their turn. I had to push this one through, not because I wanted to, but because I had to! The temptation was great to start throwing more paint at it, and now that I got it buttoned up, I'm so glad I stopped when I did!!!























































Paint goes as follows for those of you who like recipes.. I started with a base coat or two of black, primarily for light blocking. Then I shot the whole car with Metalcast base coat (a couple coats). Then I masked off at the rear trim and followed the basic stock two tone lines. The roof/truck got a coat of Duplicolor basic white. Once dry, I removed the tape and shot the whole car through the airbrush with Metalcast yellow. There's prolly 5-6 light coats of yellow there. You do have to pay attention to your paint so you don't end up with heavy/ light areas. Once that dried, I shot a couple coats of clear lacquer, brush painted the trim and airbrushed more clear on.

Riding on an NOS T Jet (thanks brownie!!) with skinny Vincents all around.. What do you guys think? Should I have continued on to the orange candy, or was it wise to quit at yellow???


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hi gang!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have continued on to the orange candy, or was it wise to quit at yellow???


The answer is yes


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking double nickel there SCM. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is that a trick question??? paint another one with candy orange, then we can decide... I do like yellow though!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

I'm with Bill on this one.

Yep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That's one sweet 55 just as it sits Joe. 

I bet Tom Stumpf would say so too!!!


----------



## Hittman101

All can say is WOW!! Awesome job!!


----------



## TGM2054

That looks fantastic!!!! You nailed big time on that one!


----------



## slotto

Way cool!!!!


----------



## alpink

what all them guyz sed!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I need to add, that is great looking wheel package setup...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Great Job !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! Finally, the kids are back in school!! :woohoo: 





The red Chevelle I was working on tanked. The ride height was the biggest issue, so I've set it aside for now. It sucks getting that far into it only to scrap it, but the headlight LEDs plus the big wheels/tires out back made it look 4WD-ish. So I was left with a chassis all set up with nothing to put on it until....




This guy showed up on my bench.


















































This one gave me a little trouble. White bodies with factory paint like to glow like the dickens without a few preventive measures. I ran out of the dimmer red LEDs and had to use the brighter clear reds. Because of that, the tail lights are a bit brighter than the head lights. There is also a little bit of light leakage into the back fenders, which might just need a little paint to address. Neither of these are major issues, but I'm nit picky. It looks cool buzzing around the track!! I'll tinker with it a little more tomorrow and see it I can do something to tone down the tail lights..without messing something else up!!


----------



## XracerHO

Don't have to mess with Herbie, it looks Great & so does the '55 Chevy. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman meets the 55 Chevy...Phsssssssssssssssssssssssh!!

Herbie the Love Bug...Love It!! How fun it this...way fun!!

Bob...what an INCREDIBLE paint and light job...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*This one fought me!!*

Hi guys! I got another 37 Ford done, though this one gave me a few problems. I kinda wish I jumped on this one when the whole process was fresh in my mind from the first two. The motor sits a tiny bit too high, so the hood likes to shift when you're running on the track. I had to grind down a bit under the hood to make room. Also, the BMF gave me some trouble too, mostly around the trunk.




































It's got a couple goofs on it, but they're minor. She runs great on an NOS T jet chassis with skinny Vincents, the lights look great, and she handles really good. Heading to S&S soon so be looking!! Winner has choice of the top or convertible boot!!

P.S., the Hooters bus is almost ready too. (if you want to talk about a fight!!!):freak:


----------



## JordanZ870

Now there* is a pretty Sally 

I likes it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

The 55 looks like a million bucks - I can't imagine it being any better orange, just really good in a different color. Dunno though... halloween tie-in???? Black trim? Don't know how you'd make the lights more spooky though.

Love the 37, and Herbie, you have the look and brightness perfected.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hooters Bus*

Hi gang. I'm calling the Hooters Bus finished... I will say I'm not 100% happy with the final results; it did give me a struggle. Getting everything back together perfectly after lighting it is damn near impossible. It takes a bit of work getting it apart without breaking parts, so I guess I can call myself lucky nothing broke. I still haven't found the extra cash to get my printer ink cartridge replaced, so the decals are from the previous attempt at this same bus. (Yes this is a second body). I don't want to even get into how much this project cost, as I know I'm going to come out way behind. This is the second bus I have successfully tore apart and got back together, but this is the first where I lit all the clearance lights. 

Also, the decals didn't "snug" to the body as I envisioned. The passenger side started falling apart on me, and I have no way of making replacements so what I had had to work.
































































As you can see, all top side lights light up (fiber optics) and are lit by an orange and red LED in the passenger area. I intentionally let some light leak to dimly light inside the bus. What is cool about this set up is the darn thing actually handles the outside lane on 6" curves, even with guard rails. I believe it'll handle the inside lane on 12" curves with out inner borders, and should be okay on 9" with a level border. The chassis is a modified AW/JL, with most of an Aurora specialty chassis attached to the front. 










I will make at least one of these for myself one of these days, but to be honest, there is just to much work plus the initial cost of the bus body to make these marketable for a reasonable cost. While I do enjoy doing them, it's just not worth it. For those adventurous types who want to try their hand at powering one of these, they are available through better hobby stores, and on the bay. Search "Busch Fishbowl Bus" to find them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WooHoo party bus baby!!!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Bus SCM


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hooters!
Wow, Ujoe!

If that bus rolled through my neighborhood, I'd sure as heck hop on and insist that its next 
stop was Gretna Nebraska! What a fine piece of engineering! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

that is a great looking bus


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yowsers, that's a lot of work!!!! Sure looks good lit up though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I've never been a fan of divorced front axles, and with something this long, it just won't work. Either it will lose power in a curve when the pick ups come off the rails, or it just looks plain ridiculous steering from the middle! Like I said, the few that pop up on the bay are no comparison to how this runs on the track. I have nothing but a small 5X7 table and mostly 6 and 9 inch curves to play with. This bus sails through them 6"ers with guard rail on them!!! That would never happen with a divorced front end, with the pick ups mid ship!! No way!!!

This bus is headed to S&S, and hopefully heading to a track near you!! I've got a few things on the bench waiting for the paint to dry, and spy pix will be coming shortly. 

On a more serious note, I've had a medical situation arise that will be needing specialized care, and that means I'll be needing gas money. 12 years ago I had something show up on a Cat Scan, and a couple weeks ago my Dr. sent me in for a brain MRI to see if there was any change. The calcification is the same as it was, so that was no biggie, but they did find a blood clot in my brain. Needless to say I've been walking on eggshells since I learned of this, and next week I'll have to take a ride to the big city to see a neurosurgeon to discuss it. I still have no clue where it is, how big it is, or what the ramifications are. I'll know better on the 20th. I'm not looking for sympathy or the such. Just letting you know why I'm pushing so many cars out so fast. I am also going to be needing gas, another bunch of chassis from Brownie, and I still need to buy more flame masks.. 

The next three are shaping up to be perfect so hope I can meet my needs between the bus and the next few! 

P.S. There's a Camaro in the works for ya Joe65!! And special color choice???


----------



## slotto

I dig it bro! Sweet


----------



## alpink

I'm "on the bus" , Merry Pranksters ... Ken Keysey...Electric Koolaid Acid Test.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Very nice job, and great creativity to get around the Siamese front axle.

Keep up the good work

Boosted


----------



## WesJY

Cool BUS!!! where's BOBZilla???? are you seeing this? LOL!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome bus: LED lighting, chassis, decals & finish! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! I have a couple on the bench, one needing a paint patch up.  Of all the paint jobs to have to repair, this one was the worst for a boo boo. Hope to have it ready for it's reveal tonight. I really painted myself into a corner with this one!! :freak: You'll understand when you see it. 

I also have one ready for lighting that should be available Saturday provided the paint patching goes smooth. Joe65, your Camaro is waiting for paint masking to get done. Might get to that part tomorrow. I estimate it to be finished around the middle of next week.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hippie VeeWee...*

Hi gang!! So glad Photobucket is back up and running!! Here's the next two light ups out of the CL&M shop..

First up is a Hippie VW bus, done up in psychedelic tie dye look! First off, here's the inspiration for this paint job... Sorry the picture kinda sux.. It was my computer background for about a week so it was handy. I just shot a picture of the screen.










Needless to say, duplicating that in HO scale wasn't going to happen. I tried making small masks to add more detail, but the spray booth being at the far end of the bench, and having to lean way over it caused to many back issues to attempt using them. Next booth will have duct work so I can pull it closer.
























































Last picture is a video.. Click it and watch the show!! Sorry, I forgot to put some 60's rock in the CD player and shut off the spray booth fans before shooting!!

This VeeWee rides on a NOS chassis with skinny Vincents all around. I did slim down the wheel well innards a bit for clearance, as well as narrow the axle width. I also shaved the tires a touch for better fitment on the wheels. It scoots okay, slides good, and other than a snafu with the hot melt I used to attach the roof (caused me to do 2 touch ups in the paint) I'm happy with it. 

More in a few!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ghia drop top!!*

Next up out of the CLM shop is a Dash Karmann Ghia that I wanted to do something different to. I experimented with different Weird Jack interiors and none fit this application, but I found with a little trimming, a JL Mustang interior fit good. Once the top came off I had to do something with it! LOL
































































This lil guy runs on a NOS chassis with skinny Vincents. I do need to narrow the axles a bit as they're a bit sloppy side to side, which causes a little rub with the fenders up front. The paint is a home brew of Metalcast blue and Duplicolor white over multiple light blocking base coats. I took the time when cutting off the top to shape the visors above the windshield, and had to do a little trimming of the glass to get it to fit just right. It was pretty much staying put on it's own, but I put a couple dots of clear epoxy up top to keep it there. Hope you like it!!!

Oh, and Joe65... Here's a peek at your Camaro!!


----------



## gomanvongo

nice vee dub - love the gnomish driver! cool stuff fer shure!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

why do they all have to be so SWEEEEET?


Rob


----------



## Gear Head

Diggin the VW:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! The bus is kinda like the magic bus, only on a smaller scale. The video clip is a little slow going, so be patient. The LED inside the back does change colors. Sadly, my camera has a hard time making red and orange look different, and if you X out of it prematurely, you'd think it's just lit up red in back. It is a slow color changing LED..


----------



## slotto

That Ghia is Bad A Bro! Kudos. That is a tight little body - no room for anything else.


----------



## WesJY

Man - You are kicking A$$!!! Sweet cars ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff Sltman...that Ghia just looks cool, great wheel choice!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic as usual, Ujoe.
L.E.Ds were invented with your skill in mind!


----------



## alpink

a post of note for your delight. at Hanks yesterday I got my two lit Camaros and lit led sled(all I had with) out and we raced em in semi darkness. the Camaros were about evenly matched and the sled was somewhat skittish in the corners but had great straight speed. the sled got regulated to the best driver and Hank & I each had a Camaro. we raced them for close to an hour switching cars occasionally and had a blast. thank you Joe for your innovations and continued research to make these cars better and durable!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

What Al said Scm. I have run my lead sled and its a freaking blast!!! The last few I got have yet to see the track. Dumb kitchen. 

Very very soon ill be back up there. 

And WooHoo that camaro is looking HAWT!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Al!! That is exactly how I envisioned running them, although having two of the same car does make things a bit more difficult. Rick AS 51 has to right idea.. The Mustang, Camaro, GTO and Boss "stang make a cool twi light challenge, with every car having different enough lights to tall them apart. 

I've pulled another bus from the salvage yard.. I had the chassis made 8 months ago and fudged up the paint on the roof. It was a really hard color to match... (kinda like a yellow green abomination)... You'll see soon enough. Waiting to hear from Brownie on chassis availability so I can reorder. I'm going to hold off on Joe65's Camaro until he's ready, and I have chassis. :lol: When the counter tops are in then I can get it buttoned up.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Speaking of Rick... He sent me a couple pix that just thrilled me!!!


















This is exactly what I like to see... Four fairly matched cars going at it, lit up in a darkened room, hoping the tail lights your following are yours!! These 4 are different enough to tell... Sweet pix Rick! Thank you!!!

More coming in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Have mercy.. Been waiting on the bus all day...*

Okay, this one is a day late, but my new meds really make me loopy... I'm trying to keep all my fingers attached!!

Dragged out of the forgotten back burner pile is yet another bus. This one had me scratching my head as I had never heard of this company before and had no clue where Hermit's Rest was. Turns out, buses like this one used to take campers and tourists to the Grand Canyon. At the farthest paved road on the southern rim of the canyon is a rest area called Hermit's Rest, which was a short hike to Hermit's campground. Fred Harvey Co operated the buses.

It was back burnered because of a minor fubar that turned kinda turned major. I dripped something on the roof.. maybe paint, maybe hot melt. In my feeble attempt to remove it, I accidentally sanded through the factory roof paint. One snafu turned to a chain of little disasters as I tried to match a very funky color, mixing Testors enamels with spray bomb lacquers. Once I got the color as close as I could, I (DOH!) made the mistake of brush painting it on... That lead me to tape off the whole yellow portion of the roof and air brush it (what I should have done in the first place).

Anyhow, here it is in all it's funky green/yellow glory!!
































































I still have to fine tune the rear mount. I think the back underside section is hitting the JB weld that covers the tail light LEDs and it's throwing the ride height off a touch. What it cool about this bus is the fact that it cruises around my 2 lane with 6", and 9" curves effortlessly (with guard rails installed). The few of these buses that pop up on the bay are all divorced front axle mods and can't handle the curves or minor elevation changes like mine can. If I hadn't messed up the roof, I was planning on popping this on the bay, but perfection always seems to be a couple steps ahead of me and I almost always seem to fall short. Yes, I did cut the front end off a NOS Aurora chassis to make this, but I feel in order for something to perform as it should sometimes you have to make sacrifices. This set up allows for stock replacement shoes, and as good as it runs, I expect shoes to be replaced regularly!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome shots :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Another awesome bus Joe. I really like the 2 tone coloring.


----------



## win43

That's one wild looking ride. "Where's the 40 bus stop?"


----------



## Bill Hall

I love that vintage color scheme!

Very unique Joe.


----------



## JordanZ870

Lovin the bus, U-joe!

My parents have pics of themselves at Hermits Rest.
They visited the place years before I was born.
beautiful country, beautiful bus! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman you are going at the Speed of Light Dude....Whooooooooooah!!

I just saw bunches and bunches of Great Slot Cars you built and am knocked over by the Bus, Ghia, Camaro and ricks pics.

The Bus...Yeah!

Keep on doing what you do, do! Love them all and wish I had time to mess with some tiny little slot cars right now.

Bob...go, go, go...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

My light speed has turned into slow motion... Man, these new meds really screw me up!!! Just put a good sized Vincent order in, and finally bought the new flame masks!! Thanks Al for the amazing help you've given me in the past week!! It's been rough keeping my head straight.. Hopefully tomorrow I can get Joe65's Camaro done. I have 5 bodies drilled for LEDs on the bench. Pretty sad when you're afraid to use even an airbrush!! The good thing is my neck and upper back are starting to feel a little better. Now I just have to get my head out of the fog it's buried in!!:drunk:


----------



## joegri

*where does it all end?*

i always spy out what scman has on the bench and always blows my mind . but this bus is bending air ! i like how you got,em lashed together great thinking. ther is no end in sight they just keep comming. and the way the vw bus turns color is just another example of what scman can imagine. very cool joe.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ahem... A moment of silence for my bench lamp... A true warrior to the end!!! I'd spend the 8-10 bux for a new bulb... if I could find a place that had one in stock. How can all these stores that sell lamps with 8" round 22 Watt bulbs _not_ stock the replacements?? Duh!! Looks like I have to buy a cheapie walmart special while I try to decide the game plan. With my luck, the ballast is toast too and it's beyond bulb replacement viability. 

I was making decent progress on my first of the current bunch on the bench until it got really dark on me!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ahem... A moment of silence for my bench lamp... A true warrior to the end!!! I'd spend the 8-10 bux for a new bulb... if I could find a place that had one in stock. How can all these stores that sell lamps with 8" round 22 Watt bulbs _not_ stock the replacements?? Duh!! Looks like I have to buy a cheapie walmart special while I try to decide the game plan. With my luck, the ballast is toast too and it's beyond bulb replacement viability.
> 
> I was making decent progress on my first of the current bunch on the bench until it got really dark on me!!


I got my light/magnifier at harbour freight and got replacement bulbs at home depot. They had 3 different types of bulbs too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Joe.. Didn't think of Lowes or Home Depot... Piggy is sending me a new lamp, so my desk lamp will have to do for now. I hardly use the magnifier anymore. I just take off the glasses and push stuff around with my nose. :lol: Almost got a cougar done last night. Woulda iffin the lights didn't go out!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Luckily, I was able to find a temporary replacement desk lamp so I could keep at it at the bench. I was able to finish up the Cougar and a Nova. Here's what's done...






















































The cougar rides on an NOS chassis, with stock wheels with sili's on the back. Considering the amount of hot melt out back to make the tail lights, she rides pretty good. My camera hates the actual color... about the closest I can see in the pix is the side of the roof in the first picture, though a lot brighter. Really a cool color in hand.

She's heading to S&S soon, so be ready!! More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Next up is a purple Nova (yet another color my camera just refuses to see). It gave me a struggle with the grille. 































































Mounted on a used, good running Aurora chassis, with sili's on the back. This car is also a good cruiser. The head lights are a funky bluish color, mostly because I had to cut so much off the light pipes to have front tire clearance. They kinda look like the newer HID head lights. The bottom picture is probably the most accurate color-wise...

I had to do a major sanding on the head lights to get the stance this car rides at. How I wish I could make LEDs in the shapes and sizes I need... A 1.75 mm dome shape like the 3.0 mm would be great!! 

This is also heading to S&S soon!! Hopefully I'll have another buttoned up by tonight... I got way too early of a start today.


----------



## slotto

That Nova is Killer Bro!


----------



## bobhch

Horses, Hoops, Balls and Bears, Elephants, Novas and Cougars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

slotcarman does it again, Bz


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome lighting on the bus, Ghia, Cougar & Nova and great modeling work which is hidden behind the bright lights. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Sltman... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Likin' the sleeper Nova best, could just be a Chevy factor involved...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Lots of great lighting stuff!!! I've always been interested in lighted slot cars,
but never thought of lighting them myself. So, I been thinking...(yes, it hurt)
It's probably been asked here somewhere before, but it's lost somewhere in the
4000 some-odd posts... 

With all the electronics involved in stepping down the voltage, how would battery 
powered lights compare? I guess it would depend on the number of LEDs?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Doba and I tossed around the battery concept for a while. The pro side is the cars will stay lit if they fly off the track, provided they don't break in the mishap. The con side is much bigger. Trying to fit (2) 1.5 volt batteries and a switch to turn the LEDs on/off just take up too much room and add a lot of weight. I had an idea of using the magnetic field the arm generates to activate a reed switch to bypass the on/off switch, but never applied the theory to see if it would work. I lost the reed switch since then (it was really small) and gave up on the concept. The larger disc batteries are thinner, so a double stack of them would fit in the passenger compartment of snap mount bodies, but they add weight at the worst possible place. The smaller batteries are thicker, and might fit okay under the hood, but they're in a tough place to make stay put _and_ be replaceable. 

If I can figure out a reliable method to power snap on bodies with out having the body wired to the chassis I would branch out, but so far nothing I've tried has panned out. I'm not giving up, but I haven't had any bright ideas regarding them.

I have a couple nearing completion, one's on the bench now waiting it's final four solders and it's done. The other is in the booth waiting for the liquid mask to dry up good before I lay some color on it. Let's just say the one in the booth is a new twist on an old JL body... 

I had a bit of luck today, by the way. Back on the 27th I ordered some Vincent wheels. They didn't ship until last Thursday and I figured I'd have another week before they showed. They were in the mailbox today, along with my tire order from Bud's!!! :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just a thought, or idea, or WAG...

The batteries required must be in series, but not together.
What if they were mounted for even weight distribution?
One under the hood, one under the trunk? Or one on each side?
I like the reed switch idea, if it will work. How about a small
motion sensor or motion switch? Do they make them that small?
With folks runnin everything from 12 to 24 volts, it might be worth messin with.

Just thinkin out loud here. Sounds like fun!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Here come da Judge... well sort of.*

A while back bearsox was selling a couple resin bodies in chat swap and sell, and I was lucky enough to snag one. This here was a sweet body to begin with, and the caster did an excellent job. Kudos to him!!!























































I've got a couple little details to address, but it's close enough to done to call it that. I need to paint in the back up lights, and throw one more clear coat on it to finish. She's riding on an NOS chassis with Vincent wheels, and RRR 37 Ford tires. This does make me wonder... Does anyone make Judge decals???? :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That Judge is soooooo cool scm!!!! Decals may be out there somewhere. Maybe the "Hot Wheels" decals have a Judge theme set. I wish I fud remember the site tho.


----------



## joegri

thats a great job of carving out those headlights and grille joe! you gotta hhave a great collection of bits and files. nyyyce i like it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thanks Joes!! lol*

That GTO is a great casting!! A couple little pin holes around the grille are all I can say bad about it. It sits really nice on a T jet, and the wheel wells are a perfect fit (my biggest gripe usually). 

My weapon of choice for most of my work is a .020 milling bit. It chucks right up in my dremel and does a great job of opening up tail lights and side markers. Sadly, my latest .015 bit bit the big one... Same fate as the first one I had. You have to be really careful with bits this small. Looking at them the wrong way can bust them.  Actually, both met the same stupid fate. These have to be used at the slowest speed possible, especially on plastic bodies, or they melt the plastic around themselves. The simple act of trying to slice off the melted crap snapped the bit. I have a plug in Dremel with 8-10 speeds and run it at it's slowest. Sadly, I think the brushes are starting to wear thin and the slowest speed doesn't work like it used to. I need to set it on 2 or 3 to get it moving and within a minute or so it kicks up the speed. 

I nibble away at the back and side marker lights a little at a time until they are as close to what should be open. I also use that bit to make the head light pilot holes as it's a little easier to get them centered. Then I use my drill index with a pin vise to slowly drill the head lights. For most customs, I use 2.0 mm LEDs, with 3.0 mm for the larger single head light bulbs. The scale is kinda all over the board, so I just have to work with what I have. 

The head lights on this GTO are smaller than 2.0 mm, so I have to sand them down by hand to get them to fit. It takes about 20 minutes for each LED to sand down the light shaft to fit the holes. I also take my ceramic cutting blade and shape the LED's base (2.0mm LEDs are huge at the base) to fit inside the body. For tail light lenses, I use clear 5 minute epoxy, and I tint it with resin dye (very strong, 1/8th of a drip is too much) and fill the holes from the inside. The epoxy doesn't like to fill the holes when it's thin, so you kinda have to babysit it as it cures, and push it through at just the right time. Wait too long and it sticks to the screw driver and pulls pack out. I will also pit a tiny drop on the end of a wire to fill the smaller holes such as Camaro side marker lights. I use the same epoxy clear for front marker light. I was putting a drop of yellow or orange candy paint in the epoxy, but I found I have better control just painting the markers after the epoxy cures.

It's important to bridge the epoxy to the LED, and try to make that bridge a straight path to the LED, or the marker lights won't get enough light to show up. 

Okay, enough blabbing!! :lol: Here's a sneak peek at what's on the bench now. The Willys in the background is a long ways off.. The flip hood is giving me troubles. But the Camaro is what's next off the bench.

One of my pet peeves with JL is not finishing a body like they should have. The Camaro is a prime example. They have the potential to make a few different bodies off a single mold with minor changes, but they just quit before they finished. By moving the front parking lights below the bumper you have a 70 Camaro. I think the round parking lights are circa 73. Where's the bumper/s??? 


















They show up a little better here...


















Paint came out pretty trick. Black base coats over adhesion promoter, followed by Alclad. I then liquid masked off the grille, bumpers and window trim, and the stripes and laid down a coat of light blue metallic. I removed the stripe masks and shot candy blue over the whole car. The stripes look light blue at some angles, dark blue at other angles, and disappear at still others. I'm going to try to get some bench time today, but I don't think it'll be ready for another day or so.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice color on that Camaro bud :thumbsup:

Might look just right running next to my green Camaro :freak:


----------



## jobobvideo

Nice work! came across this place and thought of you http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/departments.asp?dept=1088


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yuppers!! They're the source of my rainbow blinkies, and my ultra thin copper clad. They have a few other goodies that are always in my wish list... Great prices and fast shipping! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

I spy a tilt front Willys!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was in one of my Mt Dew/limon is the reason for Sprite moods... 










It's going to be a while while I figure out the hinge plan of attack. The biggest sore spot is going to be how to make it all one tidy body. This one had a little more more removed than my first tilt nose Willys, and the engine sits back farther. My latest plan calls for a partial body pan made out of copper clad, with the electronics in the passenger compartment. The engine is sitting on the top plate, and will be mounted on the copper clad when it's all said and done. Estimated completion is mid Feb, 2013 +/- 90 days...  :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad willys!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Project 70*

Hey gang!!! My latest project, named Project 70 is complete!!! As seen above, I had to try something to remedy what I've always considered to be an unfinished body. The JL Camaro looks funny to me without front bumper(s) on it. I also dragged my Flaming Graphics rally stripe mask out of mothballs and did some pretty cool ghost stripes over the top. Here's the final pix.









































































If you look close, there's a couple changes up front. The parking lights that were next to the head lights have been shaved off, and new parking lights were milled under the bumpers. Sadly, I neglected to open up the light holes enough so they aren't near as bright as I hoped. The front bumpers were milled out of styrene stock and gingerly shaped and thinned down as much as I possible could. The holes JL put up front required a much thicker sheet stock than I would have liked, so there was a lot of trimming thickness wise to get them to a reasonable size. Pretty hard to hold them and shape them since they're so small!!

Paint recipe is as follows. I started with 2 coats of adhesion promoter. Then multiple layers of black lacquer to block about 90% of light leakage (I kinda wish I went to 100% as there is a tiny bit of light through the hood seams, but honestly it's only visable in complete darkness while holding the car powered). The next coat was a nice laid out Alclad coat. Once that dried completely I masked off the stripes. I also applied multiple coats of liquid mask to the grille, front bumpers and all the window trim ( I wish I used more on the trim...).Then I shot a coat of Duplicolor light blue flake. Once that dried I removed the masks and laid down a few coats of candy blue (Metalcast). A few coats of clear and she was done.

The chassis is an NOS Aurora with Vincent wheels and RRR rodster tires. I did have to shave a bit off the backs for a good fit. They aren't a very tight fit on the rim, but so far only one worked itself off on my hard driving test laps. A little rubber cement will solve that issue. She handles good, looks good, and I kinda wish it got sent out somewhere to get cast up as it is so much different than the stock JL version. Maybe the next one...

The bench has a couple projects I need to get cooking on. I'm making an HO version of Black Oxx (Rob's Jeep) and I have a long back burnered project for joez that he revived from the dead to attempt. I'm hoping for a good sale on this so I can let loose on those projects without worries about finances for a few days. My sis in law goes in for surgery tomorrow morning so I'll have the house to myself for a few hours (time to crank up the stereo) and get some creative time in. Sorry for the long read!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. Stripes are really nice. Great work on the bumpers.


----------



## JordanZ870

Ya nailed that front end, Ujoe! :thumbsup:
I LOVE that big ol' stripe, too!
Fantastic colors! I have always been a huge fan
of the sneaky fades and ghosted graphics.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another Avanti!!*

Hey gang!! it's been a while since I posted anything up. I was kinda sick for a week which slowed me way down, and then last week was kinda rough to boot.

Finished up today is a candy rootbeer Avanti, and I'm tickled with how it came out. After a careful stripping, this lil gal got a couple coats of adhesion promoter, a few black coats, followed by a nice coat of Alclad. Once that dried really good, I used liquid mask on all the bright work, and let that dry over night. Then I carefully removed the mask. The trick I learned with this stuff is you need a fresh Exacto blade, and cut all the way around the mask before removing it. It leaves nice clean lines that way. I was lucky that the clear coats didn't mottle the Alclad's finish. Here's the pix...
































































She's riding on a lightly used T Jet chassis with Vincent wheels and RRR 37 Ford tires. I'm not sure if RRR changed the compound of these tires, but they aren't as good as they used to be. I'm almost wondering if they're Jelclaws. They seem to get dirty really fast, and don't seem anywhere near as grippy as I remember the 37 Ford tires used to be. 

One other note regarding this car. This car is kind of "experimental". I am working on a couple of nuther Dave's cars and didn't want to do major post work on them (they're getting blinky LEDs only) so I had an idea for handling the power transfer without adding to the ride height and for keeping the weight down. I recently unearthed some phosphor bronze sheet stock in a very thin .003" thickness that I had purchased for an old brass experiment. I completely forgot I had it. Rather than the bulky thick stuff I was using for the back post, I used a piece of this bronze sheet on the chassis end of things. 

While it doesn't quite hold the screw like the thicker brass does, it does work great as far as getting the power to the back post, and it does hold the screw somewhat. The effect on the handling is positive enough to continue using it in future builds. While traction went down on the acceleration end of things, I found the back end isn't as heavy so the car handles curves better. I'm blaming most of the lack of traction on the tires.

Oh, one more trick with that liquid mask stuff. You really need heavy multiple coats, and a gentle touch removing it. The thicker it is built up, the easier it is to remove...

Thanks for stopping by!!:wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Great combination: colour, rims, chrome, LED's & stance! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Omega

WOW. 

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking this rootbeer flavor...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## joegri

*over looked body*

joe nice eye on the avanti. seems that car gets over looked. but, after a closer look there are many posibilities for the customizer. good eye joe. good eye.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Amazed as usual by your awesome electronics and lighting skillz... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

I still have no clue what possessed TL to choose such crappy colors for this car.

I'm also quite surprised a flamed version hasn't graced the releases yet!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Belushi Nova...*

A ways back, SlottV posted up a couple really cool pix of his black Nova, which as I recall was driven in a movie starring Jim Belushi. Here's a refresher..



















This project has been brewing in my head for quite some time. While I could have done a better job matching the wheels, I think the rest is pretty close!























































Sitting on an NOS T Jet chassis with Vincent Fuchs. I stuck with the lighter weight material for the brass plates with this one. It keeps the weight down, especially in the tail. I wish it held the 2-56 screws a little better, but you can't have everything!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Nova!!! I likes it!!! RM


----------



## TX Street Racer

Oh hell yeah, I LOVE that Nova! I wish I was skilled enough to pull off lighting like this!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


>


 

That is bad cool right there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! As cool as it is it still hasn't sold yet.  And I still haven't gotten over my fear of the bay, so I'm not sure of this Nova's fate yet. Maybe I'll give The Toy Peddler a shot??? 

Sadly, the Nova sale is holding production up. I bought the wrong copper clad (too thick) and it needs to be replaced. I also need to buy a couple special LEDs for my Christmas exchange car and for another upcoming JoeZ project. I'm going to have to rebuild my airbrush soon too, as it's starting to spit too much. Needle, head, and seals are due for replacement... I just hope the place reopens soon. 

New projects are on hold for a bit. I have a JoeZ project that's been waiting and a Jeep project for BlackOxx to get some attention. I also have a bunch of stuff for Joe65 to work on. Any color suggestions Joe65? I have to paint 'em first.


----------



## 65 COMET

hey, alpimk here on Hanks new HP


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hi Al and Hank!! Got the PM.. Let me know!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mission Impossible*

Hey gang!!

A long time ago I said that the least likely candidate for lighting would be a Falcon body, and believed it to be the case for the better part of 3+ years. Too small of a body, short wheelbase, and tiny headlights just made things too tight to be possible.

About a month ago I started a Dash version just for giggles, and I had to push it away more than a few times as it was getting me frustrated. Because of the small design, fitting the board and the front post just got difficult to achieve. Well, along came Mr. Grinder to make it all better, and I'm happy to report the project is a success!!

Now I know there are a few Ford guys on here, and it's been damn near impossible to get their attention (the other reason this car has been bypassed is very poor Ford sales) but as far as bodies painted and ready to light. this was all I had ready, so I ran with it.

Some concessions had to be made to get the LEDs in there. There are no very small white LEDs that have a long enough light pipe with a compact body that will allow clearance for the front wheels and shoes, so I had to use the really small 1.6 mm units, and fill the headlight holes with clear epoxy. This is the same process that I use with the 37 Fords, so it does work, though the output is slightly diminished using this method. Here's some pix!























































She looks pretty cool, maybe even "Minty Fresh"???? :lol: She's riding a pretty much NOS chassis (Thanks again Al) and runs pretty darn good!! Be watching for her in S&S soon!!! The TM's birthday is tomorrow and I'd like to stay out of the dog house, if you know what I mean!! It's cold outside!!


----------



## joegri

scman shes absolutely beautiful. another great lighting job by you ! and let me add the falcon body is a great body to use if your gonna race the skinney tire cars something bout the weight distribution. sounds good to me.


----------



## JordanZ870

What a Beauty, Hey! :thumbsup:
I always liked the falcon anyhow.


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh man!

What a cream puff!

Really sweet Joe.


----------



## win43

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I've always loved those Falcon Bodies :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

You must have tiny tiny hands and excellent eyes, I could never pull off the detail work you do Joe.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Falcon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's smooooooth!!! I must say I think the lights good, maybe not as bright, but that's just me...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! They are a little dimmer than I'd like, but still clearly visible even with the lights on. I had to do some fancy bending and soldering to get it all in there, but now that the first is done, I have a handle on it so it's not such a real big issue.

I've started working on some cars Joe65 sent me to light, and will work in some others that have been set aside. First and foremost will be my Xmas Xchange car, which has become a bit of a headache. Grinding 80% of an LEDs mass off doesn't leave much to work with, and I've broke 4 blinkies just test fitting them in the place they go. Having the electricals right over the arm gear only complicates things.

Last night was another rough one. Wound up with 3 hours sleep and finally passed back out about 11:00 AM for the rest of my 8 hours. Hope to get some solid bench time this week, if I can get a decent night's sleep...


----------



## kiwidave

Wow, really nice Falcon!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thunderbird*

Hey guys!! A long time back I painted up a Bad Dawg T bird with the intent of lighting it up, but a couple of issues popped up which prevented me from finishing it up. It's been well over a year since I painted this one, but finishing up the falcon gave me the know how to button this one up too so I knocked it out over the past 2 days. I've also been puttering around with the Xmas car which is nearing it's deadline so I've been bouncing between the two projects. The Xchange car is drying in the booth now, so hopefully I can get it there on time. 

Anyhow, here's the T bird...
































































I think it came out pretty cool. She's rather quick for an 18 ohm arm, and could probably use better tires than the stock rubber (Sadly, the Falcon got my last pair of Lo Pro skinny sili's). Be watching for her in S&S tomorrow!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Gods, but that is a real beauty, Ujoe! :thumbsup:
Oh, how I wants that!
*curses empty wallet while drooling all over the keys*


----------



## WesJY

VERY NICE LOOKING CARS!! (falcon and t-bird) :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking T-Bird especially how you did the front headlights! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet - the taillights especially! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Gray Falcon do you read? This is the Silver T-Bird and your clear for take off!!

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Bob...Holy Light ups from New York by Mr. UJoe...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

*Slotcarman inspiration!*

Looking at this thread inspired me to do some of my own work. I have some old Tyco Curvehugger Police cars with the top lights broken off. Rather than try to dig up replacements I thought I'd try to light them. The 3mm LEDs looked to be about the right size. I bought some red and blue fast blinking lights.

I took Slotcarman's advice and bought them from http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com @ $3.50 each I think. They come ready to go and all I had to do was solder the wires to the Tyco Curvehugger chassis and enlarge the holes in the body roof. For the maiden voyage I used a bit of poster putty to to hold the lights in place. Everything is jammed kind of tight but as you can see I was able to get things to work. I have plans for more of these cars as well as some Aurora AFX cars where I have bodies but no lighted chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you gave them a try!!! I've done a number of police car light ups for Wes. For TYCOs, my chassis of choice is the one with a disc capacitor ahead of the motor, as it supplies a decent mounting spot for the wires. I've used Tomy SRT chassis too. The only issues I've had lighting all the snap on bodies is they're really fast, which is hard to balance the power curve between speed and LED voltage needs. The LEDs are either under driven or over driven. I have only messed around with a couple of voltage regulator chips, very early on in my LED days, and found they got rather warm so I dismissed their use. They're also kinda big. Now I wonder if Evans can supply red and white LEDs wired to one board that will work better???


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Na na, na na, na na, na na, na na, na na, na na, na na....SANTA!!*

Hey gang!! I have a few to post up so here goes everything!!!

First up, since Santa has decided to keep the green Santa mobile, I thought I'd post up some pix and a quick cheezy video so you can see my Xchange car up close and personal.

























































I can tell you this much. The flashing beacon is a royal pain to light!!! It conveniently sits directly over the arm gear so I really had to grind a whole lot of plastic off the flasher LED to get it to clear the gear. That was the biggest hold up on the project, as I chewed up and tossed 3 blinkies before I got one installed without breaking it!

The flickering LED for the thruster was another PITA, as I found out they're 5.0mm LEDs, and I had an awful lot of sanding to get it to fit too. To make things easier, I started by chucking up the LED in a hand drill, and grinding at the top with a dremel, running both at the same time. Then I made it more of an LED pancake to give me room to JB weld it in.

The strobe LED didn't want to run off my circuit board (I need bigger value capacitors, but smaller in size) so I had to rewire on the fly with an Evans Designs board to get both LEDs working right. Glad I made the deadline, and happy Santa Ed decided to keep it!!

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Joe65 project #1*

The next project to post up is noted as case J65-1... lol

Joe65 sent me 5 projects to do for him, and I did manage to get 2 of them finished this weekend. The first one is a taillights-fade (Greg Gipe) 70 Buick Skylark GS. Joe requested red, and I obliged. 





































Dummy me neglected to take lighted pix, so once I get a chance, I'll snap off a couple shots and edit them in.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Joe65 project #2*

Next case J65-2 is a 67 Buick skylark GS. Joe65 requested candy root beer, and I suggested a cream vinyl top. I think it came out okay, except for acouple of paint fubars. This body fought me in a few places (fish eyes, pin holes) and had to be stripped 3 times before I got a mostly decent coat on it. To frustrate me even more, the paint would lay on okay, and the next coat would break through in the trouble spots. She's still pretty, and I hope Joe likes her!!























































I did an image search, trying to find a 67 GS with a vinyl top, and they are few and far between. I cringed when I saw bright trim all around the vinyl... Thank God for shaved toothpicks!! Hope you like her Joe65!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Joe, we are looking like CLM is going up in class!!!!

Those are some fancy classy Muscle you got there lol. Looking great pal!!!

And I want a Batmobile now  awsome job and that thing runs like a banchee. Great work dude.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Buicks & Led's on the GREEN Batmobile! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool looking Christmas Batmobile with flashery lights!!! Nice touch with the wheels and lit up thruster... Although I would pick one of the Buicks if I had my choice :thumbsup::thumbsup: J65 will probably wet his pants just a little, I'm guessing I would...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Awe, so ve'y niiiiiice!:thumbsup:

Man, I still love that Rootbeer paint!

More beautiful work, Ujoe.


----------



## sethndaddy

Thanks for the pics Joe, I am not that good at close ups and the Santamobile deserves good pics to show it off, runs great too, me and Seth both have run lots of laps with it already.


----------



## alpink

*Falcon update*

update on the Falcon .....

http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/xmas xchange 2012/




























just had to add a CLIX couple to this terrific LED lit joeLED special issue.
hope you all like it this way.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Date night!!!! :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dem old bones....*

A long, long time ago, Sethanddaddy (Ed) made up a really cool version of a Dash Hot Rod with our buddy Ghostrider for a driver. I thought it was the coolest thing, but thought "What if I did a little LED magic with it, could it work???" The concept revolved around a Clix Ghostrider ( They're molded in clear plastic and painted) and evolved to a clear Dash Hot Rod also. The idea got buried under mounds of other back burner projects, and would have prolly stayed there forever if Joez didn't come back and dig it up for me!!

I ordered the blinkies for it, ordered new flame masks for it, and then in a truly self defeatist manner put it off, fearing the worst!! lol Well, I finally decided to start fighting those self doubts!!! This is nowhere near done, but I did get a good start to it.

First, let's meet the hot headed driver of this wicked ride...


















I had to do a little surgery to our friend GR.. Most of his vital organs had to be removed to accommodate the yellow LED. I also had to paint him a new leather jacket to keep the light from leaking through.

Now for his ride!! This is a Dash Hot Rod molded in clear. It was painted with yellow and orange candy paints, both inside and out for a fiery appearance, and then the flame masks were applied to the outside. 




































Once I was happy with the masking, multiple coats of black lacquer were applied to the outside of the body. The idea here is to apply the LEDs to the inside of the body with clear epoxy (gonna be tricky) and trace the flames inside the body too with the clear stuff. This way, the light has a way of getting through the whole flame licks. Lighting will be from multiple blinkers (4) and multiple steady LEDs (4-8) so there will be a flickering effect rather than a blinker type. The key will be fitting all of the LEDs inside the body with a working chassis. The one last trick will be to paint the inside of the body black, so until it hits the track it'll look all black, and once the power is applied, the light show begins!!!

Thanks for being patient Joez!!! It's far from done, but I'm slowly making headway on it!! Oops, almost forgot!!! Click the picture below for a cheezy blurry video!!! LOL


----------



## alpink

I want it!


----------



## JordanZ870

HOLY HANNAH!

Gods, Ujoe!
That car is coming out way too cool by half!
The wait is certainly worth it, mate!
Your efforts are fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude youir hitting it outa the park bud!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry Al, Joez had to bribe me to get this out of mothballs!! :lol: Depending on how much hair I have left on my head when it's done, I might be persuaded to do another!!!


----------



## alpink

dibs huh! OK, I respect joeZ enough to try to contain myself.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double post!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Let me see how much of trouble this one gives me Al. I have another clear body, and another Ghostrider I can use if this one works. There's just so little room around the chassis and so many LEDs to squeeze in there. There's also the trick of fitting the Evans board and my board under the hood. You'll have first crack at GR-2, since I owe ya big time already! :thumbsup:

P.S. Joe65, please read your P.M.s!!


----------



## alpink

joe, no worries. make it a one off for joeZ and find another, different challenge. it is all good.


----------



## sethndaddy

that rippling flame effect is way off the board Joe. This is going to one for the ice sickers record book.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't judge the ripples prematurely, Ed. That was with the 4 blinkies just tucked under the hood to show the flame masks. With the steady on LEDs, there will be more a flicker look than rippling. 

Thanks for the inspiration, by the way!!!


----------



## tazman052186

Cant wait to see it done. Awesome work.


----------



## XracerHO

Just to light the car would be great but you lit the driver & now have flame action. Awesome, LED Master! ..RL


----------



## bobwoodly

Amazing work, cool!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice work SCM.


----------



## Hittman101

Oh My!! that is Awesome!! Wish I had your talent to do lights.. Awesome job keep up the good work..


----------



## Bill Hall

*Nifty FX*

Absolutely the cutting edge...

where technology, imagination, craftsmanship AND tenacity collide. 

From glimmering concept to shining reality right on Joe's lil ole workbench. He's been secretly tumbling this concept for years. Makes ya wonder what planet the manufacturers are on.

I mean really, how fricken cool is that burning roadster? I'm laughing my head off in amazement and the joy that this hobby brings.

Way to go Joe!


----------



## kiwidave

Way cool Roadster project Joe! Wow dude!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool light show!!! More sparkling than the 4th of July!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

COOL!!!

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

That's Hot !


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Over-achiever.


You're on a whole new level of awesome now Joe :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way Cool Flame Rod!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

5 thumbs up and ***** Simply da Sheeeet of all slot rods!!

Bob...Ghost Rider Rules but, Slotcarman Kicks A$$!!...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! It's going to take some time to get 'er done, but I'm tinkering with it daily trying to figure out the game plan. What makes this difficult is if something doesn't fit right, it's going to be really hard to backtrack and fix a mistake. There's only so much clearance around the chassis!!

Fresh off the bench today is a Dash Black Beauty lit up with the correct green headlights and red taillights. I think I have figured out the best method of power transfer from chassis to body finally. I'm using a fairly light gauge bronze sheet on the chassis, and with a little cutting and bending, it stays put on the chassis good.




































The headlights aren't as bright as my white ones, but are a touch brighter than the first Black Beauty I made. This one is a Dash BB body, so it's molded black so it's a lot more durable than a painted one. She's in S&S now!! Don't miss out!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Any Mopar fans out there???*

Hey gang!! I've got another car buttoned up. My first successful Mopar lighting project to roll off the bench!!!









































































The camera is sorta playing tricks again... The main color is Purple Pearl, which has blue highlights in it. Also, it appears to have white back up lights, but actually all 4 tail lights are red.

She's riding on a smooth running Aurora Tough Ones chassis with a 9 tooth pinion and Xmas tree arm. She's also sporting gold painted aluminums in back and MEV gold wheels up front. She handles great for having her butt in the air! If you have a thin wrench for the axle nuts, you might be able to tuck the wheels in a tad bit... I'm not equipped to handle stuff like them! LOL

She'll be heading to a S&S near you soon!!!! Thanks for stopping by!!!!


----------



## alpink

nice MOPAR man. I really enjoy seeing all your stuff.


----------



## JordanZ870

Another beauty, Ujoe!
Every one of your customs is a home run! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's only because you don't see the foul balls and strike outs!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's only because you don't see the foul balls and strike outs!!!


Touche' Joe! 

Thats a great way to illustrate the cold hard reality of slot car builds.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well it looked like a home run... Now it's starting to look like an out via a pop fly. I'm not fond of the tail in the air fat tires out back and skinnys up front look myself. The chassis just kinda made itself at home on the car. Would this car be more appealing with skinny Vincent Fuchs all around? It'll take some work, but I can redo the posts and maybe (if I can fit them inside) settle her down over the skinny Vinnys... What do you guys think??


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, by the way... CL&M will be shut down for a couple days while we recuperate from moving 3 rooms worth of furniture and reorganize the mess that's to become my new old shop!!! The TM was in a furniture moving mood yesterday and I've relocated back to my old cave at the back of the house. It's smaller, but allows me to work later without waking up the TM and kids. One problem I have to deal with at present is the stupid window they put back here when they built this house. It opens sideways, but the storm window is a standard vertical. It's going to take some finagling to get the spray booth to seal out the cold while I'm painting, and I'll probably have to move the booth off the bench when I'm not painting so I have a little more room.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The car looks great to me, I think that for the most part scale Mopars of the 60-70s vintage are usually modeled too narrow in most cases, whether it is slots or diecast. The only reason I can think of is that Mopars usually had a longer wheelbase than other cars. I think this narrowness is what adds to the abundance of tire outside the fenders when doing a Tuffy-style build.

The AFX bods with tjet posts is a nice way to get a tjet driving experience with a little extra room under the bodywork - just my $.02 worth.

I am pretty well flat broke lately otherwise I'd give that Dodge a go, it sure turned out nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The flame work looks great... I think it's the back wheels throwing it off. Try some chrome Vincents all the way around if ya got a set... I like that body a lot, just wished it covered the chassis more...Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dial 911!!*

Hey guys!! I got another one buttoned up. I believe this is an old Bruce Gavins resin body which I made into this cool little ambulance. 
















































Click the bottom picture is a video. 

Hope ya like it!!


----------



## alpink

that is really cool.
a Lindberg Mini Lindy was the original for that resin. nice job


----------



## JordanZ870

Love it, Ujoe! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Hey Joe, for some reason, I'm not getting the vid here on my end. pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just tried it pp. It works for me. It took me a second to find the controller in the dark, so the first few seconds looks like nothing. Guess I should have cropped out the dark nothingness!!


----------



## partspig

Never mind Joe, I got it working, had to kick Safari in the pants! LMAO pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

*My move is complete!!*

Finally!!! I can get back at it!! My shop has successfully relocated to a smaller location, along with moving 3 other rooms worth of furniture in the house. I'm a sore puppy, but glad it's all over with!!!

First matter of business was to organize my storage bins. This was a good idea gone bad as it was completely unorganized. Now everything is in it's place!!










Also, I had to reconfigure my spray booth to accommodate the smaller, higher window in the back room.










I was kinda bummed about having to raise the booth up over 5" to clear the window sill, but in the end it wound up being a good thing. I was able to add some much needed on bench storage under the booth.










Glad to say I'm back in business again!!! :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Congrats Joe - I hope to be fully operational myself again someday :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Joe----you keep your fingernail polish in your parts bin? lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good with those pics sltman...You rearrange your camera??? Poor little blue Suburban stuck in that old bag... And a multicolor Willys just sitting... RM


----------



## sethndaddy

It's amazing. I spent way to long just looking over all the loose cars, parts, tools, everything, my wife sitting next to me says "there's something wrong with you, you have piles of sh*t like that downstairs to stare at", and I'm like, "yea, but those are mine, this is all different stuff to look at".


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's not too amazing Ed...I do the same thing when I got to my buddies house. I know most of what he's got, but I just start looking around everytime...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

sethndaddy said:


> Joe----you keep your fingernail polish in your parts bin? lol


Absolutely!! I do my nails while I'm waiting for the JB to harden up!!! :tongue: 

Nah, those get shot through the airbrush when I'm in need of a hard to find color. Great source for white pearl, green pearl, not to mention blue, red, aqua, orange and yellow! The only bad things about using them is you have to really thin them down 4:1 or even 5:1 with lacquer thinner to get them to spray good. It takes a lot of light coats for even coverage, and you have to hammer on the clear to get a good shine. Every so often I'll grab a bottle or two from Walmart just because the color looks appealing. 

I think it's funny that the TM has no problem with the smell when she's painting her nails, but the minute I sprayed a burst of paint out of a spray bomb she's complaining about the smell! :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

*It's a river in Egypt*



slotcarman12078 said:


> *************
> 
> I think it's funny that the TM has no problem with the smell when she's painting her nails, but the minute I sprayed a burst of paint out of a spray bomb she's complaining about the smell! :freak:


OH EM GEE! LMAO Joe.

TOTALLY my house.

Went so far as to point out the common ingredients for direct comparison.

COMPLETE DENIAL!


----------



## XracerHO

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think it's funny that the TM has no problem with the smell when she's painting her nails, but the minute I sprayed a burst of paint out of a spray bomb she's complaining about the smell! :freak:


LMAO, Joe, as Red Green stated so well, " I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess!!" ..RL


----------



## bobhch

WHAT'S THAT TERRIBLE SMELL?

Check your pantyhose MAMA!!

Bob... :tongue: ...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> what's that terrible smell?
> 
> check your pantyhose mama!!
> 
> bob... :tongue: ...zilla


lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*And now for something completely different...*

Hey gang! As I hinted in the S&S thread, I had a high dollar car roll in the shop. This is a resin cast by Neal aka 1scalevolvo ( RIP  ) That Ed aka sethanddaddy sent to me with the exchange car. I thought it looked pretty cool, though it was somewhat rough. I think it was a slosh cast and I had to remove quite a bit of slosh before I could fit LEDs in it. 
































































Needless to say it was a challenging build. It didn't like paint from the onset and I had to strip it 3 times before I eliminated 99% of the fish eyes. I had no glass so I had to use transparency sheet for the front/back glass. The gold stripe is designed for fingernails, and it seems to stick to stuff you don't want it to, and doesn't like to the stuff you do. I had to fight it to get it to lay right and to stay right. Chassis is a used T Jet that runs decent. Skinny tires all around with Vincent Faller repops. I did a wash on them to highlight the spokes. I found Testors enamel in black chrome makes it easy to highlight the details. This will be heading to auction in S&S tomorrow morning with a Saturday night ending time. 

My desk chair (used at the bench too) decided to become a teeter totter yesterday so I need to find a replacement. This is the second chair to crack at the base and dump me over sideways in the past two years. I think I'll buy my next one elsewhere!!! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not kidding about the chair either!!! :lol:


----------



## Super Coupe

UTT OHHH! I'm sitting in the same kind of chair. 
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

The other one in the basement leans the other way!! :freak:


----------



## 41-willys

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm not kidding about the chair either!!! :lol:


think of the brite side, it gives you that angle view :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice looking car, Ujoe.
Great choice for wheels, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


That's riding in style right there!!!...Excellent choice in wheels...home James...RM
P.S. Could use a blower maybe???


----------



## LDThomas

Stop putting all your money in your right pockets! 




slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm not kidding about the chair either!!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

41-willys said:


> think of the brite side, it gives you that angle view :thumbsup::wave:


The only angle view I got was the bottom of the bench!! My paint selection did look taller from down there though!!


----------



## sethndaddy

that chair looks like the pos Walmart chair my wife has now, i'm sure its on the same track to the floor.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The part to keep an eye on is the metal bracket the height adjuster goes into. Due to the design, all the weight on the chair rides on that heavy rivet that holds both plates together. There are 2 lead bushings in the lower bracket that wear out kinda fast. Once there's some slop in those bushings, the added stress makes the inner plate crack. It'll crack from the front first, and then go sideways behind the height strut. I knew the tip was coming, but not when!!

If I were to get another of these Wally chairs, I'd rip it apart first. I'd replace the cheezy bushings with a piece of pipe, and the rivet with a 3/8 grade 8 bolt. That would put all the support directly on something solid.


----------



## bobhch

Super Coupe said:


> UTT OHHH! I'm sitting in the same kind of chair.
> >Tom<


Me too ....oh man

Hey that Neal resin light up is Super Cool!

Bob...digging those rims also...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Firebird 2*

Hey guys! Hot off the CL&M bench is my second attempt at lighting a Firebird! This one came out better than the first one light output-wise. I also used a color I haven't done in a while. Sadly, all the pix don't show it properly, but the last one is really close. I mixed black lacquer and Alclad, and got a really sweet charcoal grey. 































































Mounted on a sweet running Aurora T Jet chassis, and fairly good performing RRR "Stones" wheels and tires. Coming to a S&S near you soon!!!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sneak PEEK!!*

The other thing keeping me busy this week is a long standing project for BlackOxx Rob. I started this project so long ago I can't honestly say how long it's been! A couple years at least. When I spotted pictures of Rob's Jeep "Black Oxx" (hence the name) ideas started popping in my head. I ran into a problem with the front post placement because the post is pretty much under the bumper, and I couldn't zigzag a tapped post. Once that problem was solved it sat (for eons) because I wanted to try to print the Black Oxx lettering on the sides of the hood, and my printer's cartridge is kaput. 

The daunting task of reproducing the front end in miniature also had me dragging my feet. Here's a picture of Oxx to get and idea of what I was attempting.


















This was how I started my day yesterday. First job was making the brush bar and the lights. This was attempted twice. First attempt was a total dud. 1/16th brass rod bent up okay, but soldering lights made out of 1/8th brass tube with capacitor brackets just wasn't flying. Get one part hot to solder it, and three others fall apart. The second one I made from 1/16th brass tube, which I ever so carefully drilled holes in to insert the brackets. I did pretty good!! I only broke one bit! LOL

Next in line was the front bumper, which is outfitted with a winch set up, and a couple tow hooks. While I couldn't model it all exactly, I think I caught enough detail to at least make it Oxx Jr. 









I know!! It's crooked! It's covered! 


















Bummer it's all painted black, so the details kinda disappear. 









Depending on if I can swing an ink cartridge for my old printer (way cheaper) I should have this almost ready for the LEDs. Since Oxx is black, and the name badges on the sides of the hood are white, I'm going to have to print them on white paper, and then blend the decals into the hood with paint. I just hope they come out good after waiting this long to print them! I just had a brain fart... maybe I can use white decal paper and a black sharpie to make the hood badges... Hmmm, where do the kids stash their markers???

Oh, and in case you noticed, Oxx was wearing a hard top for the winter. During the summer Rob runs a bikini top. Well, Oxx does, not Rob! LOL I'm modeling the summer look, so after I get all the heavy handling done, I need to explore top materials. Dang, and I have to mount a spare out back too!! :freak:


----------



## alpink

now, I thought I saw it all. 
but I am really impressed and I know 0xx will be too! good job man!


----------



## JordanZ870

The Ox is wicked cool!
I do not think the front detail is gone with the paint.
I see it all in there just fine! :thumbsup:

I know Rob will be quite pleased!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I am ecstatic and think it all looks great. She will look great pulling cars out of the mud when it rains at BugEater Raceway. She will blend in nicely at the track.

Thanks Slotcarman, she looks great.


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


I'm liking that Bird with the chrome 5 spokes...Dark colors are hard to see on the track, but they sure look good... 
Lots of detail work on that Jeep too!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool Firebird Joe -- ya know I like those :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

slotcarman12078 - have you ever seen or purchased these? Looks like the same specs as Evans. I've seen a few different sellers that have them.










http://lights4models.com/index.php/non-flashing-led/3mm-color-yellow.html

Trying to find a bulk supplier of prewired LEDs - Voltage: 7-19 AC/DC/DCC with a resistor, bridge rectifier, and capacitor. I like Evans just trying to see if I can find a less expensive source for higher volumes of white, colors, blinking and no blinking LEDs. Thanks for the inspiration!

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

I haven't seen them before! I'm curious if they're the same size as Evans or bigger. The multi-LED strobe and flasher boards sound intriguing! The fact that they're blinking SMD LEDs (really small) sounds really cool!!! Thanks for the link!! If I can scrounge up some funds I'd like to check them out, but how things have been going, it might take a while.


----------



## tazman052186

Very nice work on the jeep slotcarman. I cant wait to see it done. Also cant wait for the firebird to pull into the tazman shop.


----------



## WesJY

I am a JEEP guy! Thats is one SWEET A$$ Jeep!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I'm busier than a one armed paper hanger...*

That's what my dispatcher used to tell me when I'd call work! :lol: There's a cold snap headed this way, and I've been busting my butt trying to get an assortment of bodies prepped and painted so I can pretty much leave the window closed. My spray booth is fairly well sealed, but there is a draft up top where I didn't quite have enough foam to seal it. Single digits at night for the next couple / few days.

Here's the rainbow I made today! 










Time to start making circuit boards!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool choice of colors...That's sometimes the hardest part, deciding what color...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Firebird is awesome, jeep taking shape & cool colours! Wondering what is the convertible? ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

The convertible is a Greg Gipe body. Looks to me like a 48ish Chevy, but I could be wrong. Greg doesn't have any list on the bay at this time, but he is adding more stuff daily.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I'm slacking here.. Here's a quick look at the last three builds off my bench. Better late than never. All three are Greg Gipe (taillights-fade on the bay) bodies.































































All three were fun projects... Just enough of a challenge to keep it interesting. Making the glass and dashboard for the 47 Chevy was the trickiest part of the builds. 

A huge thank you to all three new owners of these cars!! The proceeds helped immensely!! Here's what "we" bought:

100 voltage rectifiers

300 resistors ( lower ohm values for lighting faster cars such as X tractions and 4 gears)

2.0mm white and 1.6mm red LEDs

exacto blades

metalcast ground coat (silver)

clear 5 minute epoxy

10 prescriptions

a new airbrush (thanks to partspig!!)

black ink for my printer

new batteries for my digital calipers

20.00 worth of gas

plus about 40.00 worth of groceries!!! 

I wish the shopping spree didn't have to end. I'm nearly stocked back up on supplies, and hoping I can get warm enough soon to get back at it. I really need a new chair badly, still need to replenish my brass stock, and I found a really cool subject to work on and want to get it before XracerHO Ray beats me to yet another project!! :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!! You ll be BUSY!! Take it easy Bud.

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff but that 47 is cool running...jus sayn'...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

I like them, Ujoe!
Then again, I really like all of your stuff.
Man, you sure have an eye for the colors! :thumbsup:

Empty wallet syndrome is the only thing
keeping me from bidding on all these sweet 
cars these days.

That's ok for now, I guess. You will continue to
build wicked customs and work for me will pick up.
I'll get my chance! 

I only* have 5 of your sweet creations in my stable.
I need more! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

#6 is still waiting patiently Joe. Hang in there! 

The next one will have Joe65 written all over it... if he doesn't fall asleep at the keyboard again!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Huh umm I'm awake. Lol 

I did blow it on the Chevy drop too though. I swear I clicked in at 8:02 and it was over, sadly


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks slotcarman.........I'm very happy!:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Uh, where's the head lights, or are you holding the car and a 9 volt and blocking the light from the front?

If you have any problems with it, I'll fix it for you Marcus. Just let me know!


----------



## copperhead71

No problem with the front lights,,just showing the back lights shot....wonderfull!!!!(make some more):wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whew! Ya scared me for a second there!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I made gold!!*

Hey gang!! I was lucky to get a bunch of spare bodies from Jerry last week in trade for some lighting work, and I've been a busy bee, from trying to beat the wicked cold front with all my painting, to dealing without my chair which still hasn't been replaced yet, to getting a bunch of cars out! I've spent oodles of hours pushing LEDs, bodies, paint bottles, JB and clear epoxy around, and I'm a hurting puppy. The sub zero temps aren't helping my situation either!

Anyway, enough feeling sorry for myself!! LOL Here's the next lighter upper to roll off the CL&M bench!!
































































The body is by Greg Gipe aka taillights-fade on the bay, and is a 70 Buick Skylark GS. Sitting on an NOS T Jet chassis with RRR wheels. The front tires are a touch lumpy, not so much a driving issue, but it's enough to occasionally make the LEDs flicker just a little. I'm really out of custom wheels at this time, so until I can get another wheel order in what I have will have to do. I believe this is my last full set of RRR's.

Paint is a home brew of black, Alclad, and a mix of Metalcast yellow and orange, and it made this cool gold color. Due to the rush to get stuff painted, I was unable to do the side markers on this car. Maybe next time!!:wave:

Hope you like it!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Now dats da cat's meow, mate! :thumbsup:
That looks nearly a 70's GM factory color.


----------



## alpink

I like the way you even get the beams of the headlights to "aim" and replicate the spread of light from real headlights.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This car was set up with warm white LEDs as opposed to the brighter pure white. Time for another mini poll...

What would you guys prefer?? Less output yellower headlights, or more output whiter? I ordered pure this time (my order showed up this AM) but I can order the not quite as bright warm whites next time. It's about the difference between standard headlights and halogens or HID headlights.


----------



## alpink

I like the BRIGHT ones


----------



## TBI

1 vote for warm white - I thinks it looks more authentic. 

Maybe bright white on newer model stuff?

Just my opinion. 




Keep up the good work Slotcardude! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head

Warm white for realism


----------



## 65 COMET

*Just MY opinion*



slotcarman12078 said:


> This car was set up with warm white LEDs as opposed to the brighter pure white. Time for another mini poll...
> 
> What would you guys prefer?? Less output yellower headlights, or more output whiter? I ordered pure this time (my order showed up this AM) but I can order the not quite as bright warm whites next time. It's about the difference between standard headlights and halogens or HID headlights.


I prefer the bright lights I think they look better when racing in the dark
:dude::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with all of you?!?! I like the pure white myself, just because I want the track to light up like a 1:1 car's head lights do to the road ahead. The warm white are dimmer than the pure white, which when looking at the car itself do look more realistic, but the night driving effect isn't nearly as bright. I'll save the warm whites for the older type cars I guess, and as I just did, order the pure whites. One good thing about mixing them up is it is a way to tell which car is yours if you lose sight of it in a blind curve racing someone else.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Breaking the Mopar curse!!!*

Hey gang! I just buttoned up another on the bench!!! Considering how many cars I have illuminated so far, this is only (that I recall) my 2nd Mopar!! This poor body has been stripped 2 times, painted 3 times, and the LEDs fought me every step of the way! These cars were molded with really small head light holes, so shaping the LEDs really took patience, and a lot of caution. White LEDs ain't cheap, and thankfully, I only busted one!























































Since I wasn't sure if this one was going to come out okay, I used a JL/AW chassis I had kicking around on the bench that had the RRR directional wheels on it already. It does have a 9 tooth pinion conversion, so it should be fine light wise.. Time to take a test drive!!


----------



## Gear Head

Oh man, that is awesome!


----------



## JordanZ870

Looks great all around, Ujoe! :thumbsup:
My favorite color, too! woot!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is looking cool, bright whites work great on that one...RM


----------



## plymouth71

SHazam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man I wish I had some spare coin for this one. Very nice Mopar!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! It's quicker than I like. I did put a tamer set of magnets in the chassis and that helped a bit. Track was dirty and I was too lazy to try and wipe it down, so the tires got dirty quick.  Not a bad driving car, it could use a longer guide pin (can use those on Tomy track) and having something longer than a 4 1/2 foot straight would have been nice... Cutting out the side windows does help handling some (thanks to win43 Jerry for this idea). It is a little tail heavy, but that's to be expected with the wide tail lights. A set of skinny Vincents with MEV's skinny tires could be a major improvement. These directional wheels/tires leave much to be desired!

Hope this breaks the Mopar curse for me!! Got a warm spell coming so today and tomorrow are paint days!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

UjOE,

I just got done checking out all your recent Gipe and other light ups...WOW!!

You are staying busy Dude and all your cars look great as usual.

This Sub Lime Mopar is one Sharp Looker for sure!!

I did seeing your works all lit up...very, very Cool stuff!

Bob...always checking out your cars...zilla


----------



## 65 COMET

Hey Joe the car came today looks better in person.Awesome work joe thank you Hank


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Challenger & lights! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Understand the fast sale. ..RL


----------



## tjd241

Cool Chally Joe... Still on edge about the Ghost Rider HR project though.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! The GR hot rod is going to take a day when I have peace of mind, steady hands, and the utmost patience. Sitting still holding each LED while waiting for the clear epoxy to cure on each individual one is going to seem like it takes forever... It has to be 100% perfect because I doubt I'll be able to do a retake. I haven't forgotten Ghostie by any means. Just waiting for all the necessary ingredients (stated above) to be in the same place at the same time. 

A little less nervy was this undertaking:









Yes! Those two little specks are white LEDs... They went into this:


















Flush fit into the holes. For tiny lil things, they sure are bright!! This is almost ready for S&S. Contemplating a driver for it, but as it sits now, all it needs is a guide pin to be "done"...


----------



## joegri

jeeez joe are you kiddin me!! man those things are tiny . i have the ut most repect for what you do. nice job man.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*36 Ford!!*

Hey guys!! It's done! After putting the glass in this body I determined that a driver just wasn't going to happen. By the way, any of you guys that bought one of Randy's Glasstech 36 Fords and want a decent donor glass, the AW Willys windshield fits with a little modification. Cut off the center section (where the hole is) and cut about 3/16 off the bottom of the back. The front fits right in without an issue, and the back curved part matches the roofline perfectly. I used clear epoxy to glue them in place. :thumbsup:
































































Yes JoeG, them LEDs were a trip!! Firstly, they came in a static electricity proof sealed pouch with a humidity sensitive card and two silica gel bags, which contained yet another sealed bag containing the LEDs, and another silica gel bag. I guess until they're mounted they're susceptible to moisture and shocks!!

Secondly, they weren't marked for polarity, but there was clearly an offset looking through the lens. In the process of trying to orientate them for soldering, one popped out of my tweezers and landed on the floor. Luckily, I found it after about 20 minutes of searching! Like trying to find a needle in a haystack due to the color of the carpeting. Worst part of that adventure is I only bought TWO!! It was easier than I expected to solder the wires on at least. And man, them suckers are bright!! And that brightness is with them pointed basically up and not out!

Paint consists of a base coat of black, a coat of Alclad for the shiny bits which were liquid masked off, and as a base for the red Metalcast. Luckily, this body was molded in black so it didn't need a lot of heavy coats to stop the glow. She's sitting on an NOS T Jet chassis with Vincent Faller rims and sili's out back. I was really shocked at how nice this one runs and handles!! Once this chassis breaks in, it ought to be a real pleasure to cruise around with!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

great job on the lights !! cool car too.... i allways liked that body...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking that color on it myself, looks classy!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That '36 Ford Coupe came out Sweet ! :thumbsup:
I kinda wish I had bought one from Randy, but my Budget has been a little tight for the last few months...and I had to let that body slip by.


----------



## 65 COMET

real sweat Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*This idea was tossed around a while ago...*

Hi guys!! I got a couple spy shots of the next project on the bench... I hope I don't jinx myself for posting these! 


















I'm going to put a little red tinted resin on the trailer LEDs so they aren't quite as bright. So far, it's going together with no major headaches..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Testing!! Testing!! 123!!*

Okay...It's way too soon to even think of cranking up Ronny and the Daytonas... Little GTO will have to wait until I really have something to celebrate. Today wasn't one of those highly productive days. I pretty much solved the overly bright trailer lights on the 37 Ford. Then I got sidetracked. 

I did get to do one other thing today, and the results were mixed. First off, I'm able to show you an example of the different results of using a .015 milling bit (left side) and a .010 bit (right side). One thing I hate about this new .010 bit is it's got a really long shank. Nearly an inch longer than all the other end mills I've purchased. It's going to take some adjusting to. 

Good news is it does work! I have to kind of lay the bit in each tail light slot to start the process. It only cuts in the first .010 -.020 of the bit, so once I have the groove started I can attack it vertically and it won't stray so much. The worst part is seeing past the removed plastic. I could probably lock the airbrush air down and clamp it in my helping hands to blow the stuff off as it cuts...










The other thing for show and tell is to show you guys why I have to paint nearly every car I do...


















Red plastic is no match for a single red LED!! :lol: The darn plastic glows so much you can't even tell I shoved red epoxy in there! :freak:

Before I go and fubar one of the two GTOs I have to play with, I am going to practice a little more. I have acquired a couple of Cudas to play with, and their tail lights are just as tiny as the GTOs. We are most definitely close to seeing my favorite HO car body lit up!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

Can't you paint the body black on the inside to keep the light from showing through?
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have to paint it inside and out. The head lights are even worse! I try to make sure paint gets in to all the holes, and go as far as wrapping the head light LEDs in bare metal foil just to keep them from bleeding through. I sure wish everything was molded in black plastic. That would eliminate 1/2 of my battle.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There is one more concern with the GTOs and the Cuda for that matter. Because the tail light openings are so small. paint is more likely to build up in the holes after I mill them. I might have to resort to lining the back section of the car with BMF, and use a piece of .015 phosphor bronze sheet to punch through the holes from the inside. I'm not out of the woods yet. Just seeing what paths there are available. The problem is while the inside and outside will be painted, there is a risk of being bare plastic inside the lens area. That will allow the glow to get into the plastic and could show up elsewhere. like a trunk seam; or a hood seam with the head lights. I just have to tippy toe and double check each stage of this project.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Holy crap Joe - some amazing stuff going on! I would be blind by now . . .


----------



## JordanZ870

Simply stunning work!

These cars are a real labor of love for you and it shows, Ujoe!
Brilliant! :thumbsup: I can see a commissioned lighted car/trailer in my stable, too!


----------



## plymouth71

No Offence Joe,I'm partial to the Mopars ! I can't wait to see the Cuda !. BTW, have you considered resin casting the GTO? I purchased some black pigment from alumilite for my "shaker" hoods. I also used it for the fan belts on my resin cast engine blocks.


----------



## Bill Hall

That Atlas coupe made me all vintage warm and fuzzy!


----------



## 65 COMET

real tuff one their Joe.what about a thin coat of dark epoxy inside. Good luck !


----------



## slotcarman12078

*37 Ford with trailer...*

Hi gang! It's been a long time coming. I tossed this idea around a few times and finally bit the bullet and gave it a try. I don't want to say how many hours went into this project, but I will say it was a substantial. I'll just have to consider it a major learning experience and will certainly apply it to future builds (I'm already plotting my next one, and will improve the trailer lighting so they're not as bright). Anyhow, here's the 37...








































































Okay, here's the 411. She's on an NOS Aurora chassis. The front wheels are Faller repops opened up to Tjet sized axles. The backs and the trailer wheels are Vincents. The wheels and grille were treated to a black wash. Paint is Duplicolor Hampsted Green Metallic, with a Metalcast green overcoat on the sides and under the trunk. The two tone carries over to the trailer too. 

This chassis gave me a little trouble at first. It was tight and running hot. Turns out it was the lower hole for the pinion shaft giving me problems. It took a while to figure out where the binding was. She boogies around the track now!! For all the hassles I had doing this project, in the long run I think it was worth the effort.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*One more off the bench!!*

Here is a car I did got Mr. Buick aka JoeSkylark. I'm not sure of this body's origin, but it was a slosh cast and had the glass molded in. I hate painting windshields and back windows so the first thing I did was remove them. TYhis did create another problem. The back window was easy enough, but the compound curves on the front glass was a major headache. 






















































All in all, she came out okay. Macrovision makes the glass look much worse than it does in hand. I had to remove a considerable amount of excess resin to fit the head and tail lights, and ground a ton out of the roof once I cut out the glass areas. She's much lighter now, and handles pretty good. I could swear I have this car in die cast, but I'll be darned if I can find it. Having the correct donor glass would have made the results better and easier. I hope you like her Joe65!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Two more STUNNERS, Ujoe!

I am really excited to see the Raggy/trailer combo
come to fruition like this. The front to rear wheels
made a GREAT match, too! :thumbsup:
I LOVE the green!

You say the Buick is a slosh? I think you did
a very fine job of getting her wired and mounted.
I believe you when you talk about all of the
extra material that needed to be removed.
All of your extra hard work sure paid off!
What a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

So round ...so firm....so fully packed.

Keeping the bar stratospheric....daaaaaaaang that is well beyond the outer limit!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Green 37 is smooooth, nice piece of work, especially with a lighted tag a long...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
The Buick is cast from a Matchbox I believe. I doubt you could get the windows to fit correctly, even if you had the factory glass, because of the slosh casting. Slosh casting usually ends up with the roof or pillars to thick for the glass to fit in place. As you stated, lots of extra work...The 2 tone colors work good together on the J65 Special!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on red 36 Coupe, 37 Roadster w/trailer & Buick! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe you amaze us. Again and again.


----------



## TomH

I know you are a perfectionist and a heck of a modeler, but having a trailer with brighter lights is no big deal IMO, you see them on the road all the time that way because many trailer mfg's use L.E.D's now. Super cool, looks great to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree Tom. Looking at the molded in tail lights that came with the set, the trailer's are at least 4X as big as the car's. I think I should have opened up the car tail lights a tad bit more. I think I'm going to have to experiment with different brightness LEDs before I do another one of these though. What's odd is, the ones I've used before weren't nearly as bright as this pair are. I think my supplier found brighter ones and thought they'd be better.


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe both pieces turned out real nice.These are not something stamped out on a machine punched out by the thousands.I think they are all awesome!!! Keep the lights on for us!!


----------



## TomH

Yeah I see it all the time on the newer bass boats, motorcycle, and semi trailers. They are so bright it looks like they have their brake lights on. On yours with the custom ride with the small tail light it looks right, the trailer builders had to put the bigger lights on there to be legal.


----------



## alpink

I got my '36 and it is Da Bomb. thanx Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*One good RAOK deserves one back!!*

I was hoping to save this as a surprise for someone, but due to unforeseen circumstances, this is getting unveiled tonight. I won't name names, but someone's been trying to bust someone's butt in chat, and only knows half of the story. More than a few guys here on HT have sent me some care packages to help me along. That is their decision to do so. Honestly, if it weren't for the generosity of these guys, I wouldn't be able to carry on doing what I do. What this person doesn't realize is that in most cases it's a two way street. I don't always reciprocate immediately, but I know who has helped me, and as time, circumstances and inspiration allow, I try my best to return the favor. 

This car's new owner should be self explanatory if you read the decals. 
































































He didn't ask for it. He wasn't expecting it. Sadly, the surprise was ruined as I had to stand up to someone's childish behavior in chat. I would have much preferred him find out about it when he opened the box. I hope you like it Al! :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Omg!*

Now THAT is a parts hauler! :thumbsup:
Lighted, too?! :woohoo:
A stunning example of your vision
and execution, Ujoe! I dare say that
you have just finished Al's FAVORITE
custom slot car!
Simply AMAZING!


----------



## TGM2054

WOW!!! Thats cool!
And very fitting for Al.


----------



## partspig

Well said, Joe! I am quite sure the recipient will appreciate that car very much! pig


----------



## joegri

man o man scman!! I,m thinkin that the parts hauler is maybe your best creation ever!! I mean that. the fade paint is the cats azz! I agree with you about the reciepient too. honest al always comes through with stuff and is a credit to our slotsite. great job joe. digging the light n motion.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool stuff, likin' those ghost flames...Gotta agree, that one should go near the top on your bestest chart...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! From now on I'll thank the folks that help me out privately. I made the mistake of mentioning a gift of chassis parts once. It won't happen again. 

If I'm lucky, I might still have an ace up my sleeve with this project. It might not be totally done yet.....


----------



## partspig

You can still thank me publicly for the bottle caps and the occasional box full of boxes full of air! I can handle that!!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay Dennis!! LOL!! Those boxes full of air sure come in handy when I'm out of breath!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

What a great gesture. Beautiful on both fronts Joe! 

I'm sorry the village idiot (the "wanna-rator") ruined the surprise for BOTH you and Al.


----------



## alpink

*humbled*

WOW, I am in awe. just got back from a 14 hour day and find this. I am not worthy.
and I hope I can speak for everyone that sends anonymous stuff to anyone else. nothing is expected in return. to be honored in this fashion humbles me greatly. thank you joeLED.
this certainly has a place among the top builds I have gotten from folks here. I want to go back to the Pink Floyd van that joe did for me awhile ago, again, without being asked. that and this fine parts getter/delivery are cherished more for the thought and efforts although I love the creations too.
I must have missed something along the way and I thank any and all that took my back. 
true friends can not be bought or replaced. most of the folks on this site are extremely outgoing and have good sense of humor to know when someone is fooling around and when someone is not.
joe, I really like the driver you chose too. LOL
THANX!!!!!
al :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, you may know where the driver started Al, but he's dumped the gnome hat for a black ball cap. Sadly, the pictures just don't show it very well. I'll try to snap a couple more and see if I can get a better view.


----------



## sethndaddy

Even the junk in the back of the wagon looks perfectly detailed. amazing work Joe.


----------



## TGM2054

sethndaddy said:


> Even the junk in the back of the wagon looks perfectly detailed. amazing work Joe.


 
Amen! That junk looks better than my good stuff. Everytime I look at that I see another detail that I missed.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow what a hauler!!!! Al you are lucky! 

Joe you are the man. Outstanding not only on the cool car but on your intentions as well bud. 

Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

Great job Joe!!! I've only bean here a short time but I will say this.There are a lot of real people here and only a few BONE HEADS! Look past them it aint hard,and just keep looking out for each other the way you men do! Hank aka 65COMET


----------



## slotcarman12078

It was a messed up night sleep-wise. I was up bright and early at 6:40AM (so unlike me) and hit the bench 1/2 way through my first cup of coffee. I started with a Cuda, and it looked promising, so I jumped over to a GTO. A little shakey, but all things considered, doing it free hand it's not bad. win43 sent me a black GTO body to mess with, and there's a considerable difference between it and the other colors, glow-wise. (Hope I have some cash on Monday. I am no doubt calling Harrison to see if he has any black ones left!) It had been sort of painted and stripped, so it took a little sanding to smooth it out, but I got that one milled out too. We ain't out of the woods yet on that GTO Hank, I still have to figure out how to do the head lights. 

All told, I spent close to 11 hours at the bench today between drilling, milling and painting!!

First though, I checked Pinky Jr and his hat kinda got messed up. The brim was gone, so I had to redo it. This time I remembered to snap a picture at least!










We have another cold front coming this way, so I really pushed to get as much painted as I could before the shop window got locked to keep the little heat we have in. I hope it's still fairly warm in the morning so I can mask these off and flame them.



























The pink is electric pink pearl. Testors one shot. The white on the GTO is white pearl nail polish. I want to give the clear coat a chance to dry good before slapping flame masks on them. At least so far, these two are looking good!!




































This one I almost lost it. It was sitting up on my piles of jammer cases waiting it's turn for the clear coat, and I didn't notice it had a couple specks of dirt on it until I shot the clear on the roof and trunk. I went overboard with this paint job too. Straight out of the Bill Hall play book... I shot the base coat, and then after my first coat of Metalcast ground coat, I pulled back a little and shot the flake from the front, and then the back a few times. That gives the flakes a little more fore/aft orientation. Then I shot alternating coats of Metalcast blue from the front, and green from the back. Total flip flop paint job. She's perfect, except for the 3 blobs in the clear. I'm hoping I can wet sand them out without ruining the paint. More in a few... stay tuned!


----------



## alpink

I am in awe of all three projects you have pictured. I don't think I know enough superlatives to justly describe what I see. how about "nice job man!" ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Camaros everywhere!!! lol These two finished my day's painting. The orange one is going to be more of a girls car... You know, 6 cylinder, automatic.. I ditched the rear spoiler, and I'm going to try to fabricate a full front bumper for it. Just for something different. I'm also contemplating a partial vinyl top for it in cream or brown. Not sure yet.

The red one I'm about ready to toss in the rectangular file. This car has been stripped more times than a retired call girl. I think I'm going to toss that can of red paint too. This is the second body that this paint has done this to. It's weird.. It lays out nice and smooth, and then when I'm not looking it creeps away from all the hood, door and trunk seams and takes the silver with it. Honestly I'm totally puzzled!! I have a red Chevelle sitting here on my desk and the paint did the exact same thing!!!

Needless to say, once I heard the temps coming, I focused on the spray booth, and didn't get either car I wanted done for tonight done. One is close, the other is a few steps behind. I might just try S&S chat tomorrow, though I really don't like selling this stuff there. It either goes way too fast and I'm left twiddling my thumbs, or it gets no attention at all. Auction style in the S&S forum works better for me.

*** As for the Cuda, Sorry Ply71. One set of taillights came out fine through the first base coats, and then the right side collapsed by the time I got to the silver. I'll try again though! Bummer too. I did side markers and all.


----------



## joegri

:wave:sc man I cant believe how you cut those rear lights out of the gto!!! and you did this after havin a cup of coffee? luv the color. and watching for it,s completion!! nice job man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like a bunch of cool things are going on at SCM headquarters. :thumbsup:
Nice work on all.
>Tom<


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice two tone flop Joe. That really cracks your neck joint. Way to hang loose and stand it up front to back. Very nifty.


----------



## TomH

The white nail polish looks like it laid down nice. Is that the smelly kind or water base?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Smelly kind.. Luckily the spray booth makes most of the stinky vanish quickly.


----------



## 65 COMET

As usual Joe every thing is looking awesome!!!Cant stop admiring your work!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . The red one I'm about ready to toss in the rectangular file. This car has been stripped more times than a retired call girl . . .


 
LOL quote of the day :lol:


----------



## 60chevyjim

joe the gto looks great , and i like that white pearl color too..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just sitting here enjoying the rainbow of colors!!! Thanks for the pics of yet to be...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Willys Pickup*

Hey gang!! I got something buttoned up today. This is a body I got from Jerry (win43) in a trade. I had been wanting to do another one of these Willys pickups for a while. Sadly, before I could place an order with Bruce, he passed and he was the only one I knew who did these.
































































Paint is Metalcast base, with yellow to orange flames. The rest of the body is red. There is an orange to red fade on the roof too. The tonneau cover is a piece of twill iron on patch. Wheels are RRR Factories with some orange Metalcast in the centers. Chassis is NOS Aurora. Hope you like her!! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Also, a little progress on a couple of requests...



















I have to let these dry for a couple days before I can get back to them... :roll:


----------



## alpink

that is cool. nice touches and I love the colors.
by the by, I make resin 41Willys trucks.
I'll send ya one.


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Hokey Smokes Bullwinkle! That is BADA$$! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe every thing is looking awesome!!!Where did you ever find that miniature Al driving the pinky machine!


----------



## alpink

trade secret Hank.
if we tell you ... we have to ..................


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice paint joe i realy like the colors on the gto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ain't fingernail polish wonderful!!! :tongue: Well, the pearl white is.. The blue is a few shots from my Metalcast blue mixed about 50/50 with lacquer thinner and every so lightly puffed through my airbrush.

In case any of my new readers are wondering, yes, I do have a love affair with the Metalcast line of paints. http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ar=0&Ne=1+2+3+13+1147708&searchTerm=Metalcast
For 7-9 bux a can, you get a sweet laying candy paint. It plays well with lacquer, and is mixable... Let's say you're looking for a color that closely resembles Aurora turquoise... A few shots of white lacquer, a burst of green, a burst of blue. Mix well, and spray through your airbrush! Candy root beer you say??? Lay down your base coat, be it the Metalcast ground coat for big sparklies, or Duplicolor Lacquer silver, or even Alclad Chrome. Then mix equal parts of red and green Metalcast, and start spraying! Over Alclad you need to do a couple light mist coats first, or it'll turn really dark. The cans you get are big, and they'll last a long time!! I'm still using cans of this stuff that I bought over 3 years ago. Man, I wish I got paid for this free advertising! :lol:


----------



## win43

amazing stuff!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yeah - that GTO :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Had my doubts about the pink looking Camaro, (could just be my eyes/monitor), but the black brings it to life!!! Good looking special requests...  RM


----------



## TGM2054

You've been busy SCM! That Camaro rocks! The Willys is cool too. I've got to get to work and learn how to use my airbrush, those paint jobs are fantastic!
Al if you have one or two of those Willy's bodies you'd like to sell let me know.


----------



## torredcuda

I gotta do one of those flame jobs-they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

http://www.flamemasks.com/zshop/

Make sure you click the 1/64 link!! With flames get the inner and outer together. I would skip the "with film" even though it's suggested for newbies. It's hard getting these centered, and though the extra film makes the licks a little more manageable, the extra thickness makes it hard to position them on small cars. You can reposition each lick if needed. They're kind of tricky at first, but you'll get the hang of them. The best part is, in most cases, they're reusable. Use care in removing them from the sheet, and also when removing them from the body. If there's a build up of paint on them, a little thinner cleans them off. As long as the adhesive side stays clean, they're good for another use. 

Al's Camaro got the inner treatment where you cover the flame color and shoot the body. I stretched the center of the mask so the licks would clear the hood scoop. Hanks GTO got the outer where I shot the blue over of the white. You really need to use the airbrush with these as they only stick so well, and it's easy to get a huge build up of paint around them, which means you'll need a ton of clear to level stuff off. As Bill Hall correctly pointed out, shoot the masks as straight on as possible to keep the paint build up down. One other note, the outer is a little trickier to apply, because the roof kinda gets in the way. It helps to cut some reliefs in from the back to help the masks clear the A pillars!!

I need to thank Hank for suggesting the GTO colors. For some odd reason, I always tend to do dark paint jobs, and that pearl white/light blue is far from what normally passes across my bench. It made me all giddy when the masks came off and I saw how sweet it looked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

made me giddy too.
I am surprised Hank chose such a paint scheme because he generally likes dark colors.
I may have to steal that GOAT when he is not looking!
LOL


----------



## SplitPoster

Joe, your latest work and posts read like a how-to manual on how to do it RIGHT. Very impressive!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The Boss (Not Bruce)*

Here's another one buttoned up!! Okay... Quick history lesson. I had been contemplating a Ford vs. Chevy set that was going to be listed on the bay. The first Camaro body suffered a meltdown when I tried to strip off a fubared paint job. The first Boss body suffered the same fate. Luckily, parts piggy sent me a couple Mustang bodies that he used for the back spoilers. This is one of those bodies. Sadly, the new Camaro to the "set" is the recent red one with the fubared paint. Maybe someone up there is trying to tell me something???

Anyhow, here's the Boss...







































































The Boss is riding on a NOS Tjet chassis, Vincent Wheels with RRR Lo Profile silis on the back. The color is a (shhh GM color) Medium Quasar Blue Metallic, which looks 100X better in hand than in the pix. It's a bit lighter with a fine silver flake. 

This, and the Willys, and whatever else I can get done that's not already got a name on will be hitting Swap and Sell most likely Friday or Saturday. I have my eye on a few cool things that are kinda pricey, and in order to feel comfortable buying them I need to have all my ducks in a row. I also have projects for Joez, Oxx, and Jerry to get back on, plus the Camaro and GTO for Al and Hank. It's going to be a busy week!!! And all this with the kids home for winter break!

P.S. I finally did a little test driving... The Boss runs awesome, Pinky's VW handles great even with all that stuff out back, and the Willys Pick up is FAST! I think I need to ohm that arm... lol


----------



## joegri

I always liked that style mustang and this one is right up there. after reading how many steps it takes to get,em to look like this. I,m guessing 4 coats of assorted pigments. that's a lot of work joe.let me get this straight make a car..sell it , then buy more parts to continue the circle.o.k. I got it and I may try that cuz I needs parts and I have cars that I don't really run that much hummm I,m gonna think about that method.hope it brings fat ching for ya joe. and nice job on the mustang.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's it in a nutshell Joe. I'm not always successful with the buying more parts part of the equation though. Between gas, smokes, food, and an occasional bottle of wine (I can't stand the taste of beer lately) it makes buying stock rough at times. I try to at least get something to carry on the work with, even if it's just a couple cans of paint or a pack of JB Weld. There's always something I'm running low on. 

I've got my eye on a couple of semi high priced items for projects, but whether or not I can swing them will depend on how this week end's sales go. One is a tool, one is a Semi Truck for a conversion. I've also been eye balling some really cool lighting kits to test out. If they work out, the next two flatbeds that come out of the shop are going to be killer, including LEDs so small, they make the ones I used in the 36 Ford look big!!!

I spent most of the day tapping post material, making brass plates for the chassis to post transfer (lots of drilling, tapping and cutting) and I managed to shoot the vinyl top on the Plain Jane Camaro too. I'm now in the process of etching and populating the next 6 circuit boards, so I'll be ready for the next 6 builds. Busy. busy, busy today with all the tedious, monotonous work.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Blue by you. "Stang looks a treat!

Quit smokin Joe - more slot dollars


----------



## bobhch

Slick Stang Slotcarman "Mr. Light'm up"!!

I went back and checked on Pinky's and that Willys...WOAH!!

You have this Flame thing down Pat!!

Bob...who is Pat?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More cool light engineering!!!
Can we have a moment of silence for the lost Camaro....
GM blue does make that Mustang look even better, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's been a long, rough week, but I survived...*

Hi guys!! Been putting long hours in at the bench all week, and I'm almost happy to say it was all worthwhile. First up, a success story. Meet Plain Jane. She was one of those Camaros that Grand Ma drove to pick up her groceries and go to church on Sunday, until her Grand Daughter inherited it when granny bought herself a new Impala.










These bumpers are a pain to fabricate!! I had one all made and painted up, and let it sit on the car overnight. When I went to take it back off to light this one up, it went flinging off in my room somewhere! I looked for it for a couple hours today and determined it would be faster just to make a new one.. It took me three attempts to get it right!! I made a mold of the first one in silicone putty, and tried to cast one out of JB Weld, but it was too mushy. That mold will be going to the piggy to use up extra resin when he makes bodies.

































































I'm really happy with the way she came out, other than I neglected to paint over the JB Weld and there's a little light leakage under the car. I wanted to go the whole stock route, but I need to buy some more nail heads for center caps. I'm hoping this weekend's sales will allow me to grab a few extra things that I never seem to have the funds for. She'll be heading to S&S soon!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Class A effort, Ujoe!
It looks factory fresh, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Next up is the Flaming Camaro... (This one's Al's)*

Next off the bench is the pink n' black flamed Camaro for Alpink. This one came out pretty good too! I don't know why the inner tail lights are so dim.. I'm pretty sure I had the LEDs centered between the light holes 








































































This one is going to need some under car painting to stop that extra glow too. I had to put one more coat of clear on it before I put the glass in, and I was afraid of handling it too much until the paint fully dried. If you want, Al, I'll redo the tail lights. I must have tinted the epoxy a tad too much.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*This one's kinda mixed.. So much good spoiled by a little bad...*

Also off the bench (for now) is Hank's 67 GTO. I was totally stoked when I saw the tail lights in and lit, only to be disappointed by the head lights. I'm not sure what went wrong in front, but I do know if they were any brighter, we'd be having other issues. First the pix...























































While the head lights look great for the camera, they are on the dim size. I really could have used LEDs like the ones I put in the 36 Ford a page or two back. The 1.6 mm units I used usually are bright as heck, even with the clear epoxy over them. If they were brighter though, the orange that Model Motoring molded the front chrome out of would be glowing really badly. Unfortunately, I believe they molded the bumpers out of what ever colors they were transitioning from and to. The black body I got from Jerry had lime green bits, the purple body (this one) had orange. 

For me to light these cars right, I would need to either find the front bumpers in black, or make a mold of them and cast them in black. I could Alclad them, or ship the drilled parts out for chroming (big $$$). I'd be happy just getting the body in black and casting the bumps myself if it came down to it. The other odd thing with this car is it's got a 19 ohm arm in it, and it drives like a 5.5 tough ones. The head lights don't come on right away, which made me think it was a bad resistor. I dropped the resistor 2 steps and they still behave the same. This one is going back to the bench. I'm replacing the head lights and maybe that will fix both issues... Ya can't win 'em all I guess.

P.S. One more thing that is bugging me (as long as I'm venting)... Take a look at the side view of this car. Maybe I'm being overly anal about it, but what's up with the wheelbase? Were the MM T+ chassis slightly shorter wheelbase-wise? Maybe stock skinny tires would have lined up, or even just looked better? I don't remember my candy green one lining up like this. It is a stock, unmodified chassis...


----------



## alpink

hey joe, outta the park as usual.
no need to change the tail lights on the Camaro, thank you very much.
I am still in awe of that GTO. working my sick little brain on how to hoodwink Hank out of it.
LOL
nice work man!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow. Awsome bud. 

That GTO is smoking hot!!!!

The Camaros tail lights are just right. Looks like its supposed to be that way lol!!!


----------



## TGM2054

A Hat Trick !!!! All three are fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm in awe of that GTO!


----------



## Bill Hall

Well Joe,

Your latest Goat really pops as does the 'Maro! I've always preferred a marked contrast between the base color and the graphics given the scale we work in. 

Yeah...er....um....the anal-izing thing. Sometimes ya just gotta pull back and re-adjust your focus. It's the "R" position on yer pernundel. For me personally, I still catch myself with my face mashed up against stuff fretting over some silly detail that has caught my eye. It's a very difficult position to focus from.

When your "art" and your "hobby" become your job, it will drive ya bonkers at times.


----------



## bobhch

UJoe,

Man that first Camaro looks like it came right out of a Chevrolet
Brochure from the 70s....Wicked Cool!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Alpink is one lucky guy and so is Hank to get slotcarman lighted up and flame job cars...more Wicked Cool stuff!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Light Speed 2013 you are...zilla


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe I think every thing is fine!!!Awsome!!!Bad to the bone Nasty!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's getting her head lights replaced Hank. Should be buttoned up tomorrow. I was right though, the extra light made the chrome glow a bit. I daubed some paint in the holes, and hope it's sealed up better now. I'm using the same LEDs I put in the Camaros this time. I had to prune them down considerably to fit. They throw about 2X the light as the other LEDs I used originally, so the output is much better.


----------



## bobwoodly

SCM - have you ever dabbled with sound chips? I have not found much in my searches for adding sound chips to cars. I'm guessing the sounds might drive you crazy after awhile. I figured if anyone had looked into it it might be you!

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have. The chips are small, but I haven't really found a suitable speaker yet. Most are way too big, and the really small ones are expensive. The other issue would be regulating the power source to run it off of track power. 

Battery power could be an option if the body allows it. For switching it on an off there's two possible options. A micro switch could be placed in the body somewhere to kill it. Option 2 hasn't been tested, but a reed switch placed evenly over the armature might work. Since the arm produces a magnetic field, hopefully it would close the circuit when the motor's running. I bought a couple tiny reed switches to try it, but I'll be darned if I can find the lil buggers!! 

I'm going to have to go through the Electronic Goldmine ads to see if they have anything reasonable priced and in a usable size as far as speakers. I have a Liver 'n Onions truck (Ice Cream truck) that would be cool with some creepy music emanating from it!! :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870

Try a tiny speaker from a musical gift card? :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> Try a tiny speaker from a musical gift card? :thumbsup:


Greeeeeeaaaaat Idea Joez!!

Bob...perfect example of someone that uses a FOIL hat...zilla

It's Tiny Dancer not Tony Danza...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've looked at card speakers. They are flat, but they are really wide, like 1 1/2" wide.


----------



## bobwoodly

I looked into card speakers but could not figure out how to power the setup with track power. My electronic skills are a .5 on a 10 point scale. I was hoping to find a kit of some sort much like Evans has for lights. I have a supplier looking at making a few hundred universal LED kits for slot cars much like Evan Designs, but for less than $.50 each. So far their samples have either been too large or not had all of the capabilities I am looking for.

I was hoping to maybe find something like that for sound


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Where's the fire???*

Hi guys! From the latest batch of customs, I present the Fire Chief Pontiac GTO. This chief is obviously from a more affluent neighborhood, as it's painted with pearl white with candy red. :tongue:































































As sort of seen, the high beams are red colored. Sorry, but they don't flash, but the blinkie on the roof does! She's running on a stock T jet chassis with white wheels (they spent too much on the paint job, I guess!) and sili's on the back. She drives pretty good, and slides much better through the curves than I'm used to. I wish they all handled like this one! Decals by Microscale. The white pearl is thinned fingernail polish with the red accents by Metalcast. I wish I was able to get some nailheads for the hubcaps....


----------



## JordanZ870

Another Stunner, Ujoe! :thumbsup:
The colors are perfect and the high beam trick
is wicked slick!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's room in your box Joe...  :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

KEEP BACK....That's Hot!!! Red lights up front makes it cool!!! RM


----------



## bobwoodly

I'm partial to police/fire/ambulance cars.... Very nice


----------



## Bill Hall

What? No si.....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....en?

Great detail Joe! Flabbergasted by what your packaging nowadayz.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do my best Bill. Too many fubars lately so I'm lucky for the stuff that does come out good. I got a gremlin on the bench now...Hmmmm, how's it go??? Don't feed after midnight and keep away from bright lights, right?  :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah....tell me about it...Yesterday I mutilated some brass like theres no tomorrow...snicker.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Do not feed after midnight!!!*

Yup!!! And avoid bright lights too!!!

One more off the bench for this weekend... This is a Greg Gipe body (aka taillights_fade on the bay) that was kind of inspired paint-wise by the GTO for Hank and the fire chief I just finished. Seeing the blue and then the red candies over white pearl I decided I had to try this paint job. The actual pattern was inspired by a picture of a 1:1 Gremlin I found on a yahoo image search. 























































Because the casting didn't have side markers showing (blaming the die cast manufacturer, not the resin caster) I skipped doing them on this car. She came out pretty, yeah? Riding on a NOS T jet chassis with fairly round RRR Cobras wheels, that were black washed for a little better depth.

P.S. Macro tells all... I see I need to trim a little excess glass off! Doh!


----------



## TGM2054

That paint turned out great!!!! Not to take away from the rest of it ( which I can only imagine how much work it was), but, WOW! I've got to get started with my airbrush!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks TGM! Other than the frustration of trying to match the stripes side to side, and getting the tape to cooperate to get the curves right, it was fun to paint!! 

Painted went as follows... Black (light blocking), silver (metalcast ground coat, also light blocking) white (a base coat for the pearl), then the white pearl nail polish (thinned about 4 parts thinner to 1 part polish), Once that all dried good, I shot a couple coats of clear on. Let that dry really really good!! Then I taped off the red, and then the blue. You want that layer of clear coat between the red/blue and the pearl white, so if a little paint bleeds under the masking tape, you can wet sand it off.

Most of the paints through the brush were thinned 1:1 with lacquer thinner (except the polish). The black and the clear straight out of the can. They just lay down on the body better that way.


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, you really have been building & lighting some Great vehicles! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

wow you aint gonna believe this but i saw that same/real car in somebodys back yard the otherday! really it has the same paint scheme and had a straight axel looked to be some type of drag car. hummm if i get out that way soon i,ll get a picture of it.and i agree sc man has been builging some stuff this winter!!
idle hands are the devils playground!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking red, white, and blue striping. Gotta try some of that pearl white. With a hoodscoop and AMC on the doors, I could see this on the dragstrip...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I love all American Motors cars(except the Pacer- lol), and this Gremlin rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only "cool" Pacer that comes to mind would be the one in Wayne's World.. Party Time!! Excellent!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

AMC was so weird back in the day, quite the alternative to the "Big 3"


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, here's one AMC Pacer that don't look too bad.....


----------



## slotcarman12078

"It's sooo wide!!!" I'm assuming you remember those commercials! :lol: That one does look good... A little too clean, but good!


----------



## partspig

Years ago Merv Treichler used to run a Pacer bodied modified. A photo of it is here with Merv standing next to it, back in the day!

http://api.ning.com/files/M-7I*JUAF...fyHLV87y3I5EaN5eumoi1s/MervTreichlerPacer.jpg

AND another shot of it here -
http://s436.beta.photobucket.com/user/no74falcon/media/MervTreichler.jpg.html?t=1222981482

AND he also ran a Gremlin -

http://www.slotcar-fever.com/prodimages/264-2.jpg

http://www.kluthmotorsports.com/Photo Website/syracuse_74_photos/img15ful.jpg

But he is best known the coupe he used to run on dirt or pavement - 

http://www.racingthroughtime.com/images/MAY10/5-26-10/Merv Triechler 1969 Gordon Renig photo.jpg


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh, I like that 1st Gremlin photo!! Slammed down low like that it almost reminds me of a modern version of a ratrod!! The only things out of place are the numbers and nerf bars. Well, and them big horking dirt car tires... hmmm and the lack of a nose. Well, you know what I mean!!  :lol:


----------



## partspig

ON dirt, ya don't need a nose, it would just get smashed to pieces! All you need is a nice cow killer crash bar to push the back markers outta the way!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, what a long day at the bench!! Up at 5:30, painting by 6:30. Milling tail lights by 10:00 AM. Is it Friday yet? :drunk:


----------



## joegri

so ya wanna get into slotcars aye! ya know ya got it bad when ya pass yerself in the middle of the nite. attention builder back away from the bench. just as long as yer having fun and not hurting anybody.and yes its friday mornin lol.


----------



## JordanZ870

These two beauties just showed up in the mail last night!

Gods, they are sweet! :thumbsup:
Thank you, Ujoe!
Now I have to figure out which two cars are getting 
kicked out of the Jebus case!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wouldn't kick out any Joe.. You just need a bigger case! 

I was on and off at the bench until 3AM last night!! I had to decal up a Joe65Skylark car and get the clear on it before I crashed last night. Fighting with old Rob's Radical decals that were getting old and crumbling was no fun!!! Luckily, I got a pair on the body in one piece.  

I got 3 parcels in the mail today. Wait until you see the size of these LEDs!!! :freak: One already disappeared into the ether! :lol:


----------



## alpink

jealous of the Willys, nice buy!
good work by LEDburner there!


----------



## slotcarman12078

These just made my head spin!! :lol:










Each of those rectangles in the strip contain a loose LED, about .020 X .040 and about .025 thick. For such a teenie weenie little thing, they sure are bright!!


















I'm experimenting with 3 different magnet wires, trying to see which one is easiest to handle. The thinnest is easiest to solder on since the pads are so small, but for my stuff the heavier wire might prove a little more durable, especially at the joint since there's more to solder to. Am I crazy??? You betcha!!:tongue: 

Let me put this in perspective. These LEDs will fit inside a Model Motoring 67 GTO parking light (the ones in the grille), and have room to spare for the chrome housing! To tone them down, I can put a coat of Metalcast yellow on them. A light coat of clear epoxy will step down the brightness a little more. I've dabbled with SMD (surface Mount Device) with my circuit board resistors and rectifiers, but never with something this tiny! 

They're making me wish I still wore contacts so I could wear my magnifier glasses (which make things a lot bigger) instead on my bifocals which aren't worth a crap for the small stuff, since they make everything look smaller. I take them off and work with stuff without my glasses at all because I can see sorta better. The only problem with that is my nose is generally 2-3" away from what I'm doing, be it soldering or milling tail lights. I was going to shoot a video of what I have to do to mill out the tail lights on a MM GTO, but my batteries on the camera are on their last legs.

Back to the bench!! Got lots to do before the day is over!!:wave:


----------



## Gear Head

WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe I scored a real trick Tour Bus. Care to get silly with it??

Check this baby ouit and tell me it's not the coolest bus you've ever seen!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-Cu...ih7441c17MT1juS4tcIK4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can try Joe. I'm not too tickled by his chassis approach, but I do dig the fact it is a plastic body! I would have used 1 1/2 chassis to do this, with the pick ups and guide pin up front and most of a full chassis behind it. I'd say for the ending price you did good!

What would scare me about it is learning how it comes apart (without breaking something), and getting it back together (without breaking something). :lol: I'm sure I can get the head and taillights done. Clearance lights and interior lights are a possibility too, provided I can get in there. If you want to chance it, go for it. I would most likely want to upgrade the chassis though.

I have a couple things on the bench. Provided my batteries in the Kodak are working, pix will be coming soon. Your Chevelle is one of them Joe65!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet


----------



## old blue

Take a look at his other stuff too. Very cool. Interesting that the bus is not driven by one of the bus wheels, but the AW chassis wheel hidden underneath. 

Way more creative than I can get! 
OB


----------



## alpink

if you haven't seen the buses Joe has done, you just haven't been around.
that guys stuff is innovative in a sense and he has solved a situation of having the guide pin in the best place.
but Joe's buses do that AND have the drive wheels where they belong.
not to mention all the lights that make it look so cool when it is running around the track at twilight.
I am not trying to diminish the other guys accomplishments, but, really, they cannot hold a candle to Joe's wonderful creations.
off the soapbox ..... for now!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank you Al!! I do have a secret project in the works, kinda related to this subject, but that's all I'm saying at this point. 

The reason I go through all that work is by having 2 or 4 dually wheels plus the front wheels not providing power, they make for a lot of drag. I can't see skinny or even fat sili's pushing that thing with 3 un-powered axles.Having a set of those dually wheels drive something that big will increase performance dramatically. Also, on my set up, because the guide pin is way up front with the pick up shoes, the bus doesn't hang over the track in curves like some customizer's stuff I've seen on the bay. Divorced axles on something that long will go straight okay, but it'll be a bear on the corners!! I always try to keep the serviceable parts standard. The front extension usually is everything from the shoe hangers forward. This way worn shoes can easily be replaced.

The Hooters Bus I made is capable of handling the outside lane on 6" curves... with guard rail on it! With level inside borders, it should be able to run on the inside lane of a 9" curve. I'd love to make the front wheels steer, but that's a project for another day.  I try to learn as much as possible on each new project, which does set me back at times. Nothing's worse than having to back-peddle and start something over. Especially something that is nearing completion. 

I'll be back in a bit with pix. I got a 50 Merc that's gonna knock your sox off... I hope Oh, and Joe, I hope you like this Chevelle I just buttoned up... I know I do!!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*50 mercury Coupe*

Finally!! What a long strange trip.. Right after I loaded these pix, my internet crashed, and when I got back on line my PB crashed!!

Anyhow, This body is a (according to my source) no longer available Bud's HO resin. I had no glass so I had to wing it. 
































































This is one of those hard to photograph color schemes. The main color is Ford Grabber Green. The flames are Metalcast yellow faded into green. The flames change colors depending on the viewing angle.

These pix don't do it justice. If it's nice out tomorrow I'll shoot a few outdoor pix.. Maybe that will help!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*For Joe65*

This is the next to the last body Joe65 sent in the shop for some work... This is a Chevelle from Bearsox. I was kinda stumped with the light blue request.. It was kinda dull, so I started fading candy blue (remember that can that stopped spraying 8 months ago?? It still lets out a little paint before it clogs again!) going heavier at the bottom. Sadly, the pix don't show it quite accurately. There is a definite fade on the side panels too.. I showed a preliminary picture to Joe and he said, how about some decals... Hmmm... Here's how it turned out.























































As far as lighting goes, this one was trouble. I had to go more of a gasser stance to clear the LEDs, and to get clearance for the RRR wheels/tires. I misjudged the length of the LED light shaft and didn't check to see how it would fit. I should have opened up some of the inner wall behind the grille. This would have set the LEDs forward more.

To make matters worse, I busted through the grille when drilling out the head lights. I was going to give up on it and just replace the body and send it back to Joe65. Now that it's about buttoned up, I'm glad I didn't!! Tomorrow I'll do a little black wash on the rims and seal up that little light leaker above the grille.

Hope you like her Joe65!!


----------



## copperhead71

Nice work! Looks very realistic.


----------



## TGM2054

Nice job on the Chevelle, kinda looks like an early '70's Super Stocker.


----------



## JordanZ870

Woot, Ujoe!:thumbsup:
If Joe65 don' wannit, I sure do!
The Chebelle looks great as a gasser.
I love the blue fade, too!

That tail-draggger is top shelf also!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Flames AND green, my two favorite flavors!
(hey, how the heck did my socks
get over there?)


----------



## XracerHO

Great build & fade on the Chevelle and the 50 Merc is soo Cool! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

if i remember correctly it wasnt too long ago that scman got into painting,now look what he,s done!!super job on the fade man.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking that Chevelle and fade myself, looks pretty dang cool...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I wouldn't mind going sledding either... You working them flames Sltman... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, that's very nice work on the '66 Chevelle :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> if i remember correctly it wasnt too long ago that scman got into painting,now look what he,s done!!super job on the fade man.


Yep slotcarman has the Phsssssssssssssting thing down to a science now joegri.

The Green flame job car is Sweet as Pie and this Blue Fade is Amazing as all Heck!!

Bob...and he does it all while standing on his head...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SCM, you never disappoint bud. Love the fade and decal work. Butch also drives a Drag Bus for the Sky High Exhibition races. He would be honored to run that Chebby.

Love the fhat fender too. Your flamed cars are really standing out. 

The 67 GTO sticks out in my mind that you did for 65COMET.

I will be sending a few new to you. Don't I owe you 1 set of RRR rims ro replace something we did??

Keep it up and oh yea BTW that Hooters bus does runs great.


----------



## slotcarman12078

bobhch said:


> Yep slotcarman has the Phsssssssssssssting thing down to a science now joegri.
> 
> The Green flame job car is Sweet as Pie and this Blue Fade is Amazing as all Heck!!
> 
> Bob...and he does it all while standing on his head...zilla


Don't forget That I'm juggling hot soldering irons at the same time Bob...Z!! :lol:

I'm not sure Joe65. I may have accidentally used the set you had for this one on a project without realizing it. Don't sweat it! I know you sent one less set of wheels than cars, but I think the 56 went out on stock T Jet rims..

Well, it's not such a good day right now so I shot a few more pix of the Merc on my desk. The difference between fluorescent lighting vs. incandescent is dramatic!! These are are a much better representation of the colors, and shows the difference of the flames!!













































She's heading to S&S soon!


----------



## alpink

I know someone who's gonna be one happy puppy when that Merc arrives!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Rut Roh!!! It's a Mystery Machine!!!*

*Hi guys!! I decided to take a break from my regular stuff to do a couple "odd jobs". This is the first of two postings for the week...

This Mystery Machine was commissioned by Joez. Last week he gave me a call and we were talking about projects, and I happened to mention this one to him. He said "Go for it!!" so I did!! 



















Projects like these used to be a pain in the rear. I really don't like bodies being "tethered" to the chassis by the lighting wires. I had worked out a method on a Charger project for Wes, and decided to try it again. This one was a bit more complicated because there was a gap between the basket handles and the body. A couple chunks of styrene were enough to fill the gap. I used copper tape (purchased at a stained glass manufacturer) to make my connections. Here's a better view....



















The tape was stuffed in between the body and the styrene, and wrapped over it (sticky side towards the styrene) and up high enough to clear the chassis. Another piece of tape was wrapped around the basket handle and stuck to itself. Then a piece of wire was soldered to it and the shoe hanger plate. 





















The best part about it is it works!! This body does have a few good points. The headlights and front parking lights are a separate piece. The holes left behind are a perfect fit for 5.0mm white LEDs, and 1.6mm LEDs for the parking and tail lights (I had to drill out the tail lights). There is some interference with the floor section under the dashboard, and I had to cut clearance grooves for the wiring between the dash and seat so the floor pan could fit in place properly. 

I had bought a bunch of lower ohm resistors for this (and other snap mount bodied cars) because they are geared differently. So far this one looks good! It isn't easy balancing out the resistors so everything dims evenly. I got lucky in 3 tries. By the way, this one has an eerie green glow eminating out from underneath it!! I bought these LEDs just for this purpose, and the suckers are bright!!










More in a bit!!:wave:

*


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Go Greyhound!!!*

Okay, this one is another commissioned work. I had mentioned this bus and posted up the Ebay link in chat. Larry Lype asked for it, so it's on it's way to him (now, just mailed today). I knew this would be a cool powering job the minute I saw it!! 





































I did light up the head lights and tail lights, but I chickened out with the upper clearance lights. The body is all plastic, and molded in the worst of colors (white) for lighting in my normal methods. I do have another of these bus bodies purchased and on it's way now. The next one I might get a little braver. I bought those tiny LEDs for projects like this. it's time I tried to use them!! 

2 Camaros are on the bench now... Hoping to have them done by tomorrow night!! Joe65, your wagon is in the bunch too. Painting the final coats of paint as soon as I post this!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Oooby Doooooooo


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those are all very Nice. Love the Greyhound buss.


----------



## tjd241

Jinkies Joe... That Mystery Machine looks a lot better lighted. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Mystery Machine looks alot better lighted & Awesome work on the Greyhound! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Excellent work on both Uncle Joe. That bus work is Incredibly clean. I'd have the bottom of that bus hacked up like a dogs breakfast !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! The bus did take some time to fit the chassis and extension in. Something this long just can't function right with a divorced front axle. The front end will hang off the track when it hits a corner set up like that. This one set up as it is cruises around the outside lane of a 6" curve with guardrail attached! The body is very light weight and cruises easily around the track. While the next one might go a little faster as far as powering is concerned, the lighting will take a lot longer since I plan on going all the way with it. I just wish the clearance lights weren't so close to the glass... And I wish I had a much smaller tip for my iron. Those tiny LEDs are going to be tough.


----------



## JordanZ870

Simply Beautiful, Ujoe!
That Mystery Machine is going to be a real HOOT to run!
Thank you so much! The goulish glow is wicked cool, too!

I love the bus! Super-sano construction on a difficult project.
You pulled it off with aces to spare! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice conversion Joe. Surgical precision!


----------



## 65 COMET

Dog gone great jobs Joe rrrrrreallllly!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some clean disecting on the bus Sltman...Mystery Machine is a lot cooler lit up, but still a mystery to me...RM


----------



## win43

WOWZERS!!!!!! they are some cool builds. Really digging the bus.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Been a slightly frustrating day..*

Up late, and then up early usually isn't any different.. I got a Camaro buttoned up and got another Mystery Machine done too. It'll be hitting S&S soon. No sense in taking pix of the Scooby Van.. It looks exactly the same as the other one! Sad part is, now I'm out of Camaro back bumpers.. I have 1 Plain Jane Camaro (sans back spoiler and with front bumper) painted up and ready to light and one broken back bumper left (I busted one of the 2 I had on I just finished up, darnit!) so it looks like that car will sit until I either find a replacement or I buy a few bods from Buds. 

Joe65, the Malibu wagon got funky with the paint yesterday, gotta strip and start over again.. This time it's my fault. I didn't like the mix and made it worse instead of better!:freak: 

Here's the Camaro... Inspired by the 55 Chebby hood in the back of Pinky's Speed Shop VW...































































The passenger side back side marker must have got some paint build up in it. It was clear before I filled it, but somewhere in the filling process it got blocked up. I will try to re-mill it and refill it. Macro sure does make my detail painting look crappy. This was the last trim job with that crappy Walmart trim job of a brush. Jerry sent me a really nice 00 brush, and I have a couple 000 brushes coming. Man, what a difference having a _real_ brush makes!


----------



## sethndaddy

Weirdly enough, the Mystery machine that came in the set with the red/black Cadillac WAS a lighted 4 gear chassis. But no where near the sharp, brightness Joe's led lights put out, they also didn't have rear taillights.
Why autoworld never mentioned a light up MM remains, well, a mystery.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I noticed the head light assembly sorta had a bulb holder in the mystery machine. It's kinda sad really. Some simple steps could make the results so much better. Molding the body in black would knock down the unwanted glow by almost 80%. Better shielding of the light would take care of the rest. 

And, what would really add to the cool factor would be an HO scale Shaggy driver and Scooby passenger, since the interior is sorta lit up. If I ever start resin casting, I've bought one of these... http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIND-UP-SCO...ic_Battery_Windup_Toys_US&hash=item19da1057b6
Yes, I foolishly squandered some dough for a few little inanimate objects. The figures that come with the set are pretty much 1/64th. These were a very limited run due to the obvious choking hazard, so sadly, the price was rather steep. Some day, maybe...


----------



## partspig

UM, I happen to know where you can get those little figgers done, Joe. pig


----------



## Hittman101

I really like what you do with the lights..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Johnny!! I'll get them together for ya piggy! With all these Scooby vans, it would be cool to have the Mystery Inc. crew to go with them!

I just about spent all the proceeds of today's sales. Some really cool stuff coming, and really cool stuff in the works!! I think the next Greyhound Bus is going to knock everyone's socks off!!! It took a few hours and a whole lotta trial and error, but the front clearance light LEDs for the bus are coming along!!












Hmm... Okay Joe... What am I looking at here??? The answer is nano technology!! I bought 3 different flavors of magnet wire at "The Shack", and even the smallest gauge is too small. I had to resort to armature wire to fit both + and - on the back of these LEDs. 



As per the norm, I was pushing stuff around with my nose with out my glasses on to see what I was doing. I gained a boatload of respect for Jim Sgrigs for what he does with arms by messing with this stuff. Armature wire is a royal pain to work with, The examples I used didn't want to strip, and would rather stick to my iron than to the LEDs. Of course, the double sided tape I was using to hold the LEDs upright would rather melt than hold the LED too. 
























The more I do, the easier it's supposed to get.. Considering I only lost 3 LEDs in the process, I'd say I'm doing okay. I'm sure I'll find the one still attached to the wire that fell on the floor some day...probably with my foot! :lol:


By the way, I bought extras of these yellow ones for the Ghostrider hot rod. They're about 1/3 the size of the smallest LEDs I was using. Clearance won't be an issue.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head

You're insane! You soldered wires to the back of each of those led's?!? I'd have trouble soldering a wire to that nickel even if it were made of copper.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Insane??? Yes I am!!! lol*

Clearance lights on trucks and buses have always been a problem Jason. They were never bright enough, and I had to fight the glow issues akin to the JL/AW Flamethrowers. Not enough light where I wanted it, and too much where I didn't. Fiber optic helped keep the unwanted light down, but they lacked in the brightness department too. Because these will be mounted outside of the plastic, and will be shielded from behind by the mounting process, there should be no light transmitted into the body. I'm shooting for realism here!!


----------



## copperhead71

Keep up the good work!This bus needs lighting..conduct your mad scientist skills on this please.:wave:


----------



## copperhead71

copperhead71 said:


> Keep up the good work!This bus needs lighting..conduct your mad scientist skills on this please.:wave:


If there is not enough room you can rip(pop)the seats out!bus already has lighting bar.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That would be an interesting project CH. I could do some of it. The head lights and tail lights could be done, but would ruin the bus from a collector's viewpoint. As far as other lighting, I don't think clearance lights would be feasible. The interior is too visible so I wouldn't recommend removing it. I don't think it could come out through the bottom without cutting in into pieces. I don't know if the top could be separated from the bottom without breaking something, so getting around it that way doesn't look promising.

There's also a matter of how to get power from the chassis to the body. I could wire the LEDs to the chassis and the bus would be forever attached to it., or I could cut the body's posts off and replace them with brass. I've never worked on a Faller chassis, and that particular one has my favorite circuit board hiding place filled in... I'm not saying I don't want to try it. Just saying it needs to be thought out a little, and making sure you realize what I do to it can't be reversed down the road.


----------



## sethndaddy

copperhead71 said:


> Keep up the good work!This bus needs lighting..conduct your mad scientist skills on this please.:wave:


Is that a Faller bus you want to tear up????? I have some dollar box bodies I could trade you for it.


----------



## copperhead71

sethndaddy said:


> Is that a Faller bus you want to tear up????? I have some dollar box bodies I could trade you for it.


send pm:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Another day started way too early... At least is was somewhat productive. Today was spent prepping another Greyhound bus. The set up on this one started out worse than the first one. If I didn't know better I'd have sworn I never did this before. By the 2nd cup of java the fog started clearing and things sorted out. I had to make and test the mother of all boards! This sucker is huge!!! I holds the front wheel/pick up set up, feed power to the board, and then contains the front post and positive power feed for the chassis. The back post handles power on the negative end of things. Basically, I did the exact opposite of what I would do with a car, with the body feeding juice to the chassis. 

After dinner, I stared at my little chains of micro LEDs and got the nerve to give it a shot. I had to break up the daisy chain of LEDs down to each LED with attached wires. I started with my .010 mill and carefully drilled each clearance light hole. I was smart and removed the glass, mostly because dummy me made most of the wires too short, but also because I really didn't want to break another milling bit! Soldering armature wire is no picnic!! Thanks to Jim Sgrigs for the helpful hints! I'd still be fighting the wire!!! They're getting easier to work with every time I do one. In fact, the last two yellow LEDs I put in, I had to redo, and I was able to knock them out rather quickly!!

Stupid me should have snapped a good shot of the chassis/base configuration, with a look at my beeeeautiful board! I'll make sure I snap a clear one tomorrow. Here's a few pix of the bus, front view with just the clearance lights on.




































As I said, I made them with the wires way too short. With the windshield out, I was able to still do all the soldering outside of the body. Now that the front end soldering is done, I can solder on my jumper wires, push the whole deal in through the opening and affix that mini board to the roof. As far as these being too bright, I still have to paint them with candy yellow. That will tone them down a notch or two. I'm thinking tiny dots of JB weld to affix them to the body from the outside, and more on the inside. I just have to use caution around the windshield. More fun tomorrow with the red back lights! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Greyhound bus = fAR oUT mAN!!

bZ


----------



## bobwoodly

The next challenge will be an Aurora postage stamp bus!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know if I could or I would.. Isn't that the same bus Copperhead asked about, or is the Postage Stamp bus smaller than that?? I don't think I want to try!  

Serious progress has been made on the Greyhound!! I'm having RRR wheel issues with the front truck rims. I've tried a few different wheels, and axles to try to rule one or the other out. Other than that, I need to do a few touches of red paint on the back clearance lights and this puppy is done!! This one is a tad bit more top heavier than the unlighted clearance light version, but it's only an issue if you try to speed with it. I also noticed on this one (and probably the other one I did) that the front tires weren't touching the track. Ski shoes and a lower guide pin fixed that problem. Just for giggles I tested out my engineering with chassis removal, and other than a spot of JB on the edge of the chassis (used to secure the circuit board) it came right out, and went right back in, easy peasy like. 


I'm kind of relieved it's over. This project was an obsession for the past 6 days. Granted, many of the hours spent were getting myself accustomed to those lil LEDs. I'm getting way better at it! Last night before I hit the rack, I un-soldered every one of the back lights, replaced all the wires (I made every flippin' one too short!  ) and double checked my solder joints. I wasn't about to go through the hassles I did with the front ones!! I had to redo the front driver's side LED 6X before I got it to mount correctly with out a wire falling off!!

Funds from this sale (I haven't decided on S&S or Ebay yet) will fund a new soldering iron (pencil type with a nice pointy tip), extra tips, arm wire (because unwrapping wire off an arm is a pain, and it's all curly and hard to work with), another one or two of these buses, and more RRR truck wheel sets, and Lo Pro tires. I also want to put in a decent sized order from Vincent wheels. 

Lots to do still.. I'm finally working on Plain Jane Camaro #2. I just started filling the side markers and tail lights... Another Mystery Maching is in the line up too! At least I've been busy!! Pix will follow later tonight at my next break!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lord I was born a rambling man...*

Though I wasn't born in the back seat of a Greyhound bus...

This project has consumed most of my awake hours since it arrived in the mail on Saturday. As I said, a chunk of that time was fighting LEDs that just didn't want to cooperate. I still have to do another coat or two of candy red on the back clearance lights. Man, these suckers are bright!! Here's a few "innards" shots...


















The chassis/base consists of a NOS T Jet chassis, a front half of a worn out AFX chassis, and the plastic base. After cutting out the basic chassis profile, I started whittling away at the front axle area of the base so the ground down AFX part would fit in. The front axle rides in not only the AFX holes, but also the channel where the original axle rode. I did open it up to just above 1/16th so the axle wouldn't rub. This helped keep the front end square to the body. 

The circuit board has got to be my best, most thoughtfully laid out one to date. Seeing that it not only serves it's LED electrical purposes, but also acts as a chassis front retainer, the extension retainer, body base stiffener and covers the + power to the chassis. I was also able to integrate a much larger capacitor into the mix which helps keep LED flickering at a minimum (at least to the naked eye, my camera sees a lot more than I do).

I did some more whittling on the base out on the back half so the chassis had the proper ride height. Then the task of soldering all them little LEDs over and over and over again!! LOL As mentioned above, the LED over the driver's seat broke 6 times before I got it right! The center one busted a couple times too. I decided after fighting the front so much that I would redo the back wires before they gave me problems. That did the trick, as I had no issues in back. 



















Keeping track of where each wire goes was tough for a scatterbrain like myself. This little trick made it kinda easy. My board was designed to support 3 LED strings. Basically, the driver's side front, and the next 2 were a string. Then the #3 center, the passenger side front, and the driver's side rear was string #3. This little light weight board not only helped me stay organized, but it's darn near impossible to solder 2 pieces of arm wire together. Not only did it make the connections easier to remember, it made them a ton more secure and probably boosted the current flow by a bunch too! 









All buttoned up. I tried using red hot melt to hold those ceiling boards in place. Bad move. the hot melt encapsulated a couple of the arm wires and I couldn't remove it! I went for plan B with clear epoxy, and had to sit there for 5 minutes waiting for it to cure, both times! I felt a lot safer once the windows were back in and the seats were in place.



























All in all, an interesting diversion from the regular routine of Camaros, Mustangs, etc.. I enjoyed the challenge, learned to do a few new things, and hopefully made something that will make someone happy! 

Now the million dollar question... Should I list it in S&S, or should I take a chance on Ebay? Not saying it'll happen again, but there is one of these listed on the bay now. The same seller got 250.00 for the first one, with a divorced front axle and no lights.... Part of me doesn't want to rain on his parade, but another part of me would love a nice sale on this. What to do, what to do?????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Joe. Your a mad scientist_!!!!

That is truly a masterpieces. If you auction in CL&M, I'm in. But you do what you need to. I'm actually curious now to see what kind of a number you can get. 250 for a plastic thrown together Slot Bus is insane!!!!!

Logically you should be able to retire!!!! Keep up the awsome work. :wave


----------



## Jisp

Outstanding work on the Greyhound Slotcarman! You've seriously "raised the bar" with such an excellent result. Love it.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Truly amazing!!!! I say truly amazing you sir are a master at lighting!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My, My, My, Oh My...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Vera Nice ! :dude:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

<<<<<<<<<<<<<Picking up lower Jaw from the Floor, Holy Bats, Batman, Holy Bats. That is VERRRRRRRY Sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have a spare Drool rag.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bats.. Bats... Bats!!! Hmm.. Bat bus time?? LOL

I didn't get near as much done as I hoped for today. My back's developed a sporadic kink that makes it hard to sit at the bench for any long period of time. I keep going back though because I don't think babying it will help much. I've been in a really good groove and don't want to sit back and lose my momentum.


----------



## jobobvideo

WOW!!!! I can't come up with words how awesome...that should be in the slot car hall of fame... inside a case that kid's could press a button and watch light up and run around the track...also a display with your build pictures and samples of the materials


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

jobobvideo said:


> inside a case that kid's could press a button and watch light up and run around the track...s


Odd you mention that... At a local mall just north of Nashville, they had a train layout display inside of glass case. Drop in a few quarters and the trains would run around the tracks for a few minutes. The display was completely landscaped, seems it had 2 trains you could pay to watch run...Of course I had to watch em run!!! Not sure if it's still there or not...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! It certainly was a challenge to make work, and I absolutely want to make more. I'm going to have to shop around for slightly less bright ones when these run out. I also think I need slightly heavier wire than the armature wire I used. It was a bit frail to work with, as about half of my wiring failures (and consequent do overs) were not a soldering failure, but the wire itself breaking at the bend. I also think I should mill out the light placement area a bit and recess the LEDs for the upper side markers because they are a lot more vulnerable in a roll over situation. They are mounted with clear epoxy, and have a light coat of it over the outside too, but I think if I were to recess them in a bit it would be a lot more durable. 

My back is still bugging me today, making it hard to sit upright. Feels like I got a buzz saw cutting through my kidneys and radiating around to the front of my chest. Bench time has been limited to about 15 minute intervals and then I have to take a break and sit back. 

Projects almost finished are the bus at 100%, a "Plain Jane" at 95% (just finishing up the front bumper and needs a glass install), and a Scooby Van at 70% completion. I was hoping the other one I bought would show up today, but no such luck. 

Okay, break time's over.. back to the bench!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*A Blem is a Blem...*

I finally find a bumper and start lighting this and find out I didn't paint heavy enough on the hood.  In dim light, it wasn't bad, but if the lights go out, I can see it through the hood seams and up around the head light. Is it a big deal?? To me it is!! I don't like parts glowing that shouldn't be!! 



























LOL.. I just noticed the roof looks white in these pix! And that's with a regular light bulb.. The top is light blue, not white!!




































Trying to remedy the unwanted glow fudged up the front parking lights. I'm going to try to open them back up (pray for my milling bit please!) and try to fix at least that issue. No amount of paint will fix the original problem I'm afraid. By the way, these last pictures shows the correct color of the vinyl top... 

Headed to S&S soon... Fixing the side markers now and then new pix for S&S..

More in a second..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Also heading to S&S is another Mystery Machine.. I like the change of pace doing these, but I need to get back to painting. Projects are backed up!













































Factory Blemish as seen on the last picture!! I didn't do it!! Honest!!


----------



## alpink

*oooooby Dooooooo*

Joe, you want resin copies of these?










got the train set!
what is the significance of the little dog?

:tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870

The Lil dog is Scrappy-DO! a nephew of Scooby?

Sharp Camaro, Ujoe and I am LOVING my Mystery machine!
I show everyone who comes over & even drop it on a 9 volt so 
they can see it light up! :thumbsup: It is a big hit to all that 
I share it with! Thank you!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

alpink, where on earth did you find HO Scale Scooby Do figures !???


----------



## SplitPoster

Joe, your work gets better and better.... what's next? I can't think of much more that would be as impressive and complicated than that bus, or cooler than the Mystery Machine.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are the ones Al!! Back a few tears ago I spent almost 25.00 to get that crappy train set, just to get a set of them guys! Piggy offered casting them, but we (all 3 of us) can discuss it in chat. I don't want either one of you guys mad over it...

I have much more complex lined up Jeff, but I need to get some back burner stuff on the front burner and get cooking. Joez is waiting patiently for the Ghost Rider Hot Rod, and since his track is either railed or almost, I've got to get busy on it. I have projects for Jerry (win43) in the wings, and a project for Al to get finished.. 

Pix will be PM'ed soon Al. It's a good thing I practiced a few times!! Man, did I mess up that already messed up cuda body some more!!  Good thing it had to be stripped anyways!! I hope it's what you were looking for!!

P.S. The figures came from a very short run wind up train set by Boley, Ralph. The figures being a "choking hazard" made it very short lived! If you search Scooby Doo Train Set on the bay, you might run across one or two that have been relisted for 2 years because the seller thinks they're worth 100+ bux.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll be!! One listed for 28 bux!!! Nah, someone will cast them!!


----------



## Rocket45

Cool stuff!
Corey


----------



## bobhch

*Wouldn't believe it unless you saw it...what a bus!!*

Joe,

The lights on this Grayhound are AMAZINGLY COOL DUDE!!

You worked your hiney off on this one....WOW!!

Bob...the bus would be incredible without lights but, you went to Incredible and beyond...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey Bob!! There's someone modifying those buses with Las Vegas as the destination!!


----------



## jobobvideo

don't tell me you're doing a KISS tour bus next


----------



## slotcarman12078

No sir! But if I can make this whole thing work, it'll be "blinkie heaven"!! It's a long ways off, as I really need to get older projects buttoned up first. I probably won't be able to resist the temptation of tinkering with the board though!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Coming soon...*

Hi guys. While not an extremely productive week, I am making progress on a few things. And I have managed to not touch that lil ciruit board yet! lol

First up is the last of 6 bodies Joe 65 sent me to light up. As I recall he said "paint it tan" and I said "you're kidding me, right? This car is too wicked for tan!!!" So he tells me to get creative with it. As I pondered it over in chat, Larry Lype, the "wagon Expert extraordinaire" suggested a black and silver paint job.. Well, he was right on the money!!!









Sorry, all we're allowed to release on this is a spray booth shot!! This body is made by Ron (bondoman here on the boards) and is a 65 Malibu wagon. Now there are two 65 wagon resins to choose fom. Ron's, is a "chubby" version for slammed down over RRR wheels, and Hilltop's Glasstech is purportedly working on a version too... Can't wait for Randy's too! 

Also in the works is a long standing project that I've been puttering around with for about 4 months. 










Too slow to be an outlaw, too many back yard tweaks to be anything but race folly... I don't know what it's good for. Sorry, but the management won't allow any more pix of it either!! I'm still not sure what I'm doing with it yet!! 

And last but surely not least I have this for Mr. Pink.....





































A couple more hours and it'll be done Al!! 

Haven't forgotten ya Joez.. GR HR tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

All projects look GREAT especially the Pontiac with four separate head & tail lights -Great LED work! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

they all look great !! i like the chevelle wagon !!


----------



## alpink

I am in awe.
not only does that GTO really do it for me, but I got an extraordinary Greyhound bus that has marker lights, headlights, tail lights, did I mention the overhead clearance lights?
tiny individual LEDs!
and runs really well too. 
I am not worthy!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Holy crap Joe - dat bus! 

The GTO looks 1:32 all lit up nice like that - great job on everything :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

alpink said:


> I am in awe.
> not only does that GTO really do it for me, but I got an extraordinary Greyhound bus that has marker lights, headlights, tail lights, did I mention the overhead clearance lights?
> tiny individual LEDs!
> and runs really well too.
> I am not worthy!



I certainly agree with Al in respect to the GTO and bus, but
unlike Al, I AM worthy.  Since you feel so strongly about 
it, Al, feel free to ship it to ME!  We wouldn't want your
nerves keeping you up at night, yeah? 

They are beauties, Bob and Al doesn't deserve less.:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

the gto taillights get me everytime! nice job joe on all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Sltman, likin' that wagon color package... Although the Devil Dog hits a nerve... Some serious drillin' going on with the GTO lights...Just my thoughts, RM


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey Bob!! There's someone modifying those buses with Las Vegas as the destination!!


Las Vegas....Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Bob...a high roller bus huh?  ...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!! I need me some Goats!!!!

I love the way it looks bro!! I'm sending you a packaged ASAP!!!!


----------



## alpink

*worthiness*



joez870 said:


> I certainly agree with Al in respect to the GTO and bus, but
> unlike Al, I AM worthy.  Since you feel so strongly about
> it, Al, feel free to ship it to ME!  We wouldn't want your
> nerves keeping you up at night, yeah?
> 
> They are beauties, Bob and Al doesn't deserve less.:thumbsup:



I'll need that new address to ship to
I know if I use the old one it will not get forwarded
LOL
hey, I'll trade ya for the flamed hot rod with flamehead driven! LOL
:roll::woohoo::roll:


----------



## win43

SOMEONE throw me a life preserver ...... i'm drownding in my own drool.

THAT GOAT IS AWESOME ....... i'm next on the list for a goat.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What a week!!!!*

This week has been nothing short of awful! What I have buttoned up today should have been done by Saturday. Waaaaaaay too many "do overs" and fubars. But at least I made it here, and am able to post up some stuff.

First off, for Mr. Joe Skylark, I have the final car out of the bunch he sent me to light. It's a darn good think I bought those extra small white LEDs!! The ones I had planned on interfered with the front tires!! 






















































Body is by Ron (bondoman here on the boards) and is a nice casting! He made it a little "chubby" so it could be slammed down pretty good on a T jet chassis with fairly wide tires. The original game plan had this car slammed, but the lighting made me raise it up a notch or two. Joe65 had requested tan, and I questioned his choice, so let me wing it. Paint is crustoleum black, and a mix of Alclad and black above the red stripe. The stripe was an experiment that went okay, but could have been better. I cut two narrow strips of clear decal paper and shot them with duplicolor red. Sadly, the red was less opaque than I was expecting. It still shows up, but wasn't the bright red I wanted. I ran out of usable car name decals Joe. If you think this needs them, you'll have do put them on. 

Also, Joe65, I picked up these two lightly used Mystery Machines. Would you be interested in either of them lit up? 










Check your PMs and let me know.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*ThunderJunk????*

Okay, so maybe this one does fit the bill... Meet ThunderJunk!! This lil project has been gracing the sidelines of me bench for the past 2 1/2 months, getting fiddled with every so often. This car was part of my misery, with yesterday being the worst. Really sad too, because the paint on this really came out sweet.





































Okay.. Here's the long and the short of it.... A long time ago Hilltop Randy sent me some hood scoops. I really don't do drag cars so they sat in my resin parts bin for like forever. I pulled the blower off a purple 62 chevy and the rest was history. I cobbled a rear deck spoiler out of styrene and got a chute from partspig. A few weeks ago when I did my last big push of body painting, this one was in the mix. Paint beyond the light blocking stuff goes as follows... White over the silver from the stripe down. Then I shot pearl white over the white. Finally I shot red metalcast over the whole thing, followed by multiple coats of clear. 

The stripe was an afterthought. I did the same trick as I did with the car above except I started with yellow, and then faded orange and red at the end. Then I got decal crazy with it. By the way, this car was "Devil Dog" until the fubars started happening. In an effort to keep the front end slammed, I used the wrong dremel bit for making channels for the head light wires. Too hot too fast...darnit!! You can see the after effect on the driver's side fender. I did a "half fast" patch job on it with some JB from underneath. 

But that's not the end of it!! Touching up the paint and wet sanding it meant I needed clear on it, so I taped off the glass which was already installed and wrapped the masking tape over the doors... The tape pulled the "Devil Dog" decals off. Crap!! After reading the Thunder Junk thread in Gen Discussion, and finding Slotrod's rat rod decals, I determined that Thunder Junk fit this car and went with 'em. 

There's another really good reason why the new name fits so well. Jerry sent me a couple of junk chassis for parts, and this has one of them. Since this car is designed for going in a straight line, I figured the lower ohm arm, super 2 mags and 12 tooth pinion would work. This chassis does run okay, but the brush springs are about at the end of their use. The chassis looks kinda like Swiss Cheese with all the "lightening" holes drilled in it, along with the side windows for additional cooling. I even added desoldering braid from the shoes to the brush springs. She runs fairly quick, for a junk pile!!

Oh, and one more thing. Because of the "Devil Dog" concept, I made the high beams red...




























Will I attempt something like this again? Sure!!!:tongue:


----------



## alpink

outrageous
liking that rod!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ghost Flames.....*

Last up for the evening is the black GTO... This one was by request, and I hope it's exactly what the requester requested...


















Yeah, yeah.. Black GTO, what ever...









Alpink wanted "Ghost Flames" on this. Once he 'splained what he wanted, I filled the request. I think I should have gone just a touch heavier on the pearl, but I chickened out because the test shots I did were too much. It's a little harder to see them on the sides of the body because of the shine.



























Ah, the other cause of my weekend's frustrations!!! The headlights went in great!! A nice snug fit, They don't look as good for the camera as they look in person. For some reason, it's making them look blueish. I did notice a little light leakage which I will address tomorrow. The front parking lights were the hard part!! I used the same LEDs that I used on the Greyhound, and for some reason, the new magnet wire I bought kept breaking. I had it all together, the front LEDs JB welded in place and just as that was curing, I noticed one parking light had backed out. Pushing it back in busted a wire. I redid those parking lights 6 times before I got them installed!!! Also, I had used a chassis with a 6 Ohm arm in it, and had to swap top plates to get the LEDs to perform correctly. 

Well, that's about it for this week. ThunderJunk will be hitting S&S, with a NOS chassis option for the buyer. I just don't see that chassis making more than a trip or two before it's dead! :lol:


----------



## alpink

that's exactly what I call "ghost" flames.
not there ...... until ..... the light hits em just right and then ......... gone again!
perfect.
sorry the lights have been such a problem, but I look forward to turning some laps with Hank using his white one


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a problem Al. It's just part of the learning process with something new... and really tiny!! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another pair of Mystery Machines leaves the bench...*

Hi guys!! I buttoned up a couple of Mystery Machines last night. One came out great, the other I'm not sure what happened. The headlight LEDs all came out of the same batch, and there's a color variation. Might be the guy I bought them from mixed them up, might be his source did. There's a remote possibility one it a defect. Anyhow, here they are......




































Chromey came out really good!! 



























The turquoise one is fine except for the headlight variation. I attempted to even them up with candy orange paint, but it only worked so far. Both of these are lightly used, with super tires installed. They run really nice too!!

Both will be hitting S&S shortly. Back to the bench!:wave:


----------



## bobhch

Slotcarman I expecialy dig your orange/yellow stripe fade...Very Cool Man!!

Your light work is AWESUM as usual and dig the Wagon and GTO with ghost flames as well!!

Bz


----------



## alpink

Yeah, yeah.. Black GTO, what ever...


this arrived and I finally picked it up from my mail service and opened it.
photos do NOT do this incredible ghost flame job justice. it remains hidden until the light strikes it just right, then it flashes, BRIGHT, at you and disappears again.
I had been envious of the white with blue flame 67 GTO that Hank got, but no more.
this is the schizzle and WILL get raced in a class this Saturday at Hank's drag race.
I cannot give enough credit to Joe for hitting this project outta the park, the lighting of the headlights, fog lights and slit tail lights is astounding and an art of their own.
Thank You Joe!
:woohoo::roll::woohoo:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow that GTO is amazing. 

I need one!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*An Oxx for Oxx...*

Hey guys!! A long time ago, I had started a project that was fraught with issues, at least from a lighting aspect. I started with an AW Jeep and a T Jet chassis, and was shooting for a mudder 4X4 look. It all went down hill when I realized the front post wouldn't be in the conventional spot. 

About 6 months later, Black Oxx Rob started coming into chat, and I found out about his Jeep. Suddenly, that forgotten project became a must do. I would tinker with it when I felt an urge, and as I remedied one issue, it seemed another would arise. You see, I wasn't just making a Jeep for Rob, I was making Oxx as accurately as I could. I may not have achieved perfection, but I got pretty darn close!

Here's a picture of Oxx... This is the "winter look". In the summer, Oxx wears a bikini!! Well, Oxx the Jeep does!!










Okay. So... I managed to figure out a newfangled method for moving the post back to clear the grille, then I had to figure out how to make that custom bumper, off road lights and winch. I dragged out my box of brass stock and started fiddling with stuff. Then I cut a bunch of brass tube to 1/4" lengths and I drilled each one and stuck a jewelry wire through it I then filled them with solder, with the solder dipping out one side, and the lights were born. I drilled out a bit of the front and filled them with clear epoxy. 










Next I bent up the roll bar, and tapped the back legs for 2-56 screws. The front legs use brass rod for locators. Things were going smooth until my printed ran out of ink and I couldn't print the decals for the hood. Luckily, my old printed was able to get fixed and was up and running, except it was out of black ink. I tried a couple times to resize the decals I made, and every attempt yielded blurry letters. I had to go a bit out of scale and all caps to make it legible. 



















I did a major push to get this done this week. I really don't like projects hanging around this long, but due to the nature of the build I couldn't just go full speed on it. All the little details forced me to think up ways to make it all come together. while it's not perfect, I'm happy with the results. Some day I might give it another shot, putting all the lessons I've learned into it, and maybe instead of it taking a year, I can get it done in a month!





































It was a fun ride!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*MEV fire chief.*

Also buttoned up today is a MEV fire chief car I did up from the unsold blems I had listed last week. I think she came out pretty!!!













































This will be joining the other two MEVs I have listed for Jerry on the bay right now.


----------



## alpink

I am impressed with the 0xx.
Fire Chief is nice too!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those are two verry sweet rides.

WTG SlotCarMan


Rob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Both are off the hook!!!!

But that Jeep is smoking hot!!!! Oxx is one lucky dude :dude:


----------



## Hittman101

You did a awesome job on Black Oxx jeep and the Fire chief car is sweet.. You have done it again!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Sltman, I'm guessing everybody wished they had bought those blems now, doh!!! Never owned a jeep, have drove a few drove though. The Army jeeps all look about alike except for the ID Number, this ain't no Army jeep!!! Front end work looks great. I'm sure BO didn't mind the wait now!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Dat's a heck of allot of work just to light up a jeep!
Amazing! :thumbsup:

Your fire chief car looks spot-on, too! i LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, dummy me did a good one yesterday.. A lesson learned the hard way. Never try to juggle a hot soldering iron. As John Lennon said on Helter Skelter... "I've got blisters on my fingers!!" Well, only on my index finger and thumb, but those are the most used on my right hand.  The biggest burn goes all the way across the finger print part of my index finger, and is fairly sensitive to any amount of pressure. 

I did manage to make a little progress on Ghost rider before the iron incident, but not enough to say I really got anywhere. I have 3 strings of 3 nano LEDs put together... 2 strings are all yellow, and one string is 1 yellow (for inside Ghost Rider) and 2 red tail lights. I've come to the conclusion that the Evans blinkie set is not going to fit inside the body. There is one other option, using a different manufacturer's flasher kit, but it will most likely require a rather large capacitor to make it work so I can pretty much forget that too. There's just not enough room for 2 circuit boards, especially if I need a rather large capacitor to make it work properly.

I have one other option I can experiment with, and that is using staggered resistor values. The faster you go, the more LEDs light up. It might work out well, or it might not. Balancing all the different strings might prove to be impossible, or at the very least, a headache. It is worth trying though. 

I guess today I'll pad up my finger and concentrate on painting the new assortment of bodies I already started. I also need to try to get that turquoise Mystery Machine's headlights replaced. I don't like them mismatched. Man, this week has been a bear!!:freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

*I smell bacon...?*

I solder, therefore I....

have burn gel in the drawer. 

Joe, does the cold solder doohic-ma-bobber work on your fine wire projets, microscopic tags and terminals?

Fortunately at work I still can assign myself a fair amount of the fabrication projects I've always loved. Cutting, welding, and grinding keeps me calloused up. HOWEVER I still have a huge respect for a wayward or fumbled soldering iron. Over the years I've adapted my technique to become VERY deliberate when soldering. I become an automaton. Pull it out of the holder, tin it, flick it and straight on the joint. Then sweat the joint, flick the excess and back into the holder. I get burned less when I'm in robot mode. 

Of course mechanical soldering and electronic work are two different ball games. My eyes dont even focus where Joe works LMAO! :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't blame the LEDs in this case. This is the second time in a week I got singed. This mishap was caused by a couple of things. The new iron I bought for those nano sized LEDs is not only smaller tip-wise, but smaller all the way to the wire for the plug. It's a pencil type iron. A worse than usual case of the dropsies coupled with the smaller sized handle made for quite an interesting juggling act. It bobbled a solid 3 times before I got a hold of it, and of course when I did manage to get a handle of the situation, the handle was at the other end. 

The dropsies (basically a muscle spasm causing my grip to relax or release) is one of the symptoms of the nerve damage in my neck. I have good spells, and I have bad spells. Unfortunately, I have to deal with them when they happen. I can't stop and wait a week for the problem to go away.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

get some silva silvadyne it is available over the counter(I think)
It is a wonderful thing on burns and makes to pain bearable.

Sorry to hear the issues and you week had been going so well.


Rob


----------



## alpink

aloe vera


----------



## alpink




----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it, Al!! I never did get it outside for a good look. 

Well, I am getting caught up on the back burner stuff. Rob (Oxx), your Jeep was mailed Friday! I hope it makes the trip in one piece!!

Joez, here's a few teaser pix. As I said in that PM, there was no possible way the blinkie circuit board was going to fit inside a hot rod body, especially with another board. While it doesn't blink, it sure as heck is lit up!!! I'm just tackling the finishing touches now.















Still to do... I have to install all the chrome. I really didn't like the "modified" chrome I was sent. One of the pipes was missing a mount, and there was no windshield. I found a complete turquoise car I was able to swipe all the goodies from, so those will be going on. Once I install the chrome, the inside will get brush painted in flat black. I might leave a spot under the hood so the engine area has a touch of glow. I also need to put some red epoxy in the tail lights. That's why they're so bright. Once I cover them, they should tone down considerably. The back mount uses the stock post, and there's something binding the back, so I will have to clean something up. I just hope the arm wire isn't imbedded in what needs to be thinned down. 

All I know is I'm glad I got these two back burner jobs cleared up. I really need to get back to work on other stuff. All that's left now is 2 suburbans to light for Jerry, and maybe a 37 ford for him too. He keeps saying "no rush", but I would really feel 100% better if I was 100% caught up.

Oh, and the turquoise Mystery Machine... The one with the mismatched headlights... Has been repaired. I replaced all the front lights, so everything in the universe is happily balanced and back to normal again! It's reemerging in S&S tonight!


----------



## bobwoodly

Wow that is cool!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

There are now a pair of Oxen at the "White House" 1/64 and 1:1. Thanks SCM this is much better in person, as AlPink said they are better in real life. Can't wait to drop her down for a few laps. Now the Off Road track needs to get completed.


Rob


----------



## alpink

I really could provide THAT hot rod a good, nurturing home! 
where's joeZ?


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah, Joe!









Even without the flashing, that sure is cool...er HOT! :thumbsup:
Dang well worth the wait, too! 
I can always blink allot as it is whizzing around my track!








Gods, I LOVE IT! :woohoo:

Thank you, JOE!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was wondering about an off road track Rob. Oxx seemed to handle pretty good so it should do well off road!!

Thanks for the props on the GR HR. It's slowly getting there! I gave it one more coat of clear today, and let it sit so I don't put finger prints in the paint. Tomorrow the tail light lenses go it, and the bottom gets it's flat black paint. The idea is to have it look as much like a plain ol' black hot rod until the controller gets pulled, and then the light show begins! The 12 LEDs sure do cast a pretty light!!  Maybe I should have Ghost Rider holding a stick with some roasted marshmallows??? Hmmm..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is some cool lighting!!! That's all I got...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That is off the hook!!!!!!


----------



## Gear Head

Unbelievable Joe!


----------



## tjd241

*Are we there yet?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks for the props on the GR HR. It's slowly getting there!


I dunno joeLED... I'd say it's *definitely there* ! ! .... Thanks for the ride-along:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, Incredible work (both LED & fabrication) on the Ghost Rider! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks great joe !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

GR is just about finished. I had to put it aside and get some painting done for the next round of light ups. All that's left is tinker with is the back body mount so it makes better contact with the chassis plate. I'm itchin' to get it on the track, but I want it to be 100% before I shoot pix.

Coming soon, 69 Barracuda in purple, 72 Maverick in safety yellow, 68 Mustang in dark green metallic (like Bullitt), 67 Buick GS in candy red, and a 67 Cutlass in midnight blue.

There's a few more, but I like surprises when I'm on the knowing end! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Is the suspense killin' ya???*

Okay. I've dragged my feet enough!! Ghost rider is done, finished, complete!! Sorry for the delay getting it buttoned up. I ran into a minor complication with the back electrical connection. I had to improvise with a small piece of desoldering braid to keep the juice flowing for the LEDs.






I obtained my objective for the most part. Power off, this pretty much looks like a plain old black hot rod. Once the power is applied though....









Yee haw!!! Ghost Rider is out cruising the motorways looking for love and maybe a couple cheeseburgers!! LOL

I wanted to shoot this on the track, but I just can't get it up to speed long enough to keep the fires burning!!

Here's a quick cheezy video on a half dead 9 volt. It's much brighter on the track, especially when you open her up!!



The faster you go, the brighter the flames are... I hope you likey Joe Z!!!

Now I know some of you guys like one of a kind customs... Here's a thought... I have another clear hot rod body. Taking the knowledge from this build and Oxx's Jeep build, I do believe I can make another one of these and put working head light buckets on it. Something to think about... I will need to buy more of them tiny LEDs though. I used up more than I was supposed to on this build, leaving me short for another project I have on the back burner...


----------



## WesJY

I showed this to my son and he said it's COOOOLL!! I agree with him. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah, UJoe!

Just a lil bit of chrome and ya dressed that rod right up!
Understated and undeniably wicked cool!
I can hardly wait to get it on my track, man!
I will shoot a vid and get it posted up!
Thank you so very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

awesome job Joe.You outdid yourself on this one!


----------



## sethndaddy

Darnnit...........I was gonna bid on this one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, How you gonna top this??? Might have outdid yourself!!!... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Another dream becomes reality.


----------



## alpink

hip hip hooray


----------



## win43

wowzers!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Being a Marvel comic collector you would make Stan Lee proud!! Awesome Job!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*69 Barracuda.....*

Hey guys!! It's been a long, crazy week!! I got a whole lot of bodies drilled, milled, and painted up so I can get back to concentrating on lighting again. I am going to listing stuff on Ebay and see what happens, but I will also be listing stuff here too. Where ever it goes, projects will be posted here for your visual enjoyment. 

First out of the chute is a Greg Gipe Barracuda in purple pearl. 















I was initially going to do it as a 68, but chose modeling a 69 because the tail lights are tad bit bigger. The 67-9 Barracudas are among my favorite cars due to the styling.

This body seemed to line up best with the truck hole on a NOS T Jet chassis. I did modify a couple of things to make that happen. I cut part of the pick up spring nubs off and used ski shoes and Xtraction springs to keep the front tires on the track. She handles okay.. maybe a little tail heavy because this chassis was shortened in the back before it got to me. It made the back post wind up even with the edge of the back window so I had to reinforce it. Next time I do one, I think I'll try a JL chassis and see if that's a better fit.

More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*repaints...*

Okay, next in line is a repaint of a Model Motoring 70 Chevelle, done up in Candy Root beer. Decals and tires by RRR, Vincent Wheels.








I like the way this came out, except the back stripes are just a tiny bit crooked. I learned a valuable lesson. With quality decals, decal setting solution works *really fast* darnit!! 

I also finally got around to trying something krazy!! Krazy Kustomz posted up a really cool Dash lead sled that he had painted up with a desert scene on the sides. It only took me 3+ years to give it a shot.








All told, a relatively simple process, but the look is killer!!!!

Still more coming!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Not root beer!! Red birch beer!!*

LOL This Dash 55 Chevy was stripped of what paint I could get off of it (was red over a white body (2 tone) and I had some candy root beer left over from the Chevelle. I added a little more red to the mix this time,so the colors weren't exactly the same.











I think it came out okay. I finally (thanks Jerry) got some decent paint brushes. Jerry sent me a 00, and a search on the bay netted me 2 more 00 and 2 #000 for the really fine stuff. As long as I haven't been over doing it with the caffeine I can paint pretty good!! 

Still more coming!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What to do with a wrecked wrecker???*

I found a wrecked wrecker in a box from Jerry. It must have got smooshed and it pretty much busted the front post off. I believe it was an HO Models repop, and the front post could have /should have had some reinforcing done to it before he made the mold. There were other issues with it that made it a candidate for a repaint too. So, once I patched up the front post, I went to town on it, just for fun...










Not bad for a basket case!!! What I don't understand is everything looks level underneath. Why is the bed crooked???? She was a fun project!!! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Commissioned work..*

Sorry guys, this one has a buyer already. Alpink hooked me up to one of his racing buds a couple weeks ago. He requested a white 64 GTO with stripes.. After talking to him on the phone, we decided to skip the stripes and go flames...








Alclad went on last night. Now the lighting process can begin!! He did say a 64, right Al??? :freak:

Also a preview of the next in line...





Thanks for riding along!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Lotsa cool Cars and Paint jobs there -Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Actually, I have a couple more ahead of the police car. A 68 Muckstang (sp) :lol: and a Dash 442 are coming up first. Having all the ingredients made and ready is helping speed things along. The GTO chassis is already all ready with posts and circuit board. LEDs go in after dinner... alright already!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

they all look great I like the wrecker :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

getting pretty salty with the paint licks, love the Merc and the wrecker.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Sltman, working the 3rd shift seems to be agreeing with ya's!!! You seem to get a lot done when the boss is not around...all good stuff!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, you have been on a real tear!
Super cool paints, Ujoe!
I love the Merc! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Bullitt??? Maybe!!*

Busy, busy busy!!!!! I buttoned up 3 builds today!!! First up is a Greg Gipe aka alfaslot aka taillights_fade on the bay 68 Ford Mustang, painted up in Bullitt Green. This body begged for side markers so I obliged. 

















She came out pretty good. I wish I could find a decent donor for a horsie for the grille (they did have one, didn't they???) This body just fit soooo right!!! Talk about slamming!! lol
More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*4+4+2= Olds*

Also buttoned up is my fist successful Dash 442 body. This one was a bit tricky. I had to use the small SMD LEDs for the headlights, so the output isn't as good as the Mustang. They do show good, just the output is on the low side.













Paint is a Metalcast yellow and orange mix over their base coat. This was a challenging build, but now that I've got it down, with some even smaller LEDs I think I can get the head lights to be brighter. By the way, this car and the Mustang are listed on the bay, with their auctions ending Friday night. Wish me luck, throw a bid on them if you want... They are starting at the same prices I would have started them here in S&S. I just really need to expand my customer base. My regular buyers are the best, and I truly appreciate all they've done to help me along. I just need to branch out a little more sales wise. 

One more custom in a few...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Saving the best for last...*

A racing buddy of Alpink was admiring my lighting work, and passed along a request. I posted up a teaser picture last week.. It's time for the unveiling!!













Here's the scoop... An AW 64 GTO was stripped, drilled, milled and de-posted. Paints are as follows.. Black and silver coats for light blocking. Once I was satisfied there was no bleed through, I airbrushed a coat or two of white. Then a few coats of white pearl were laid on. Then I shot a coat of clear. Once I was sure it was cured right, I masked off the flames, and shot some yellow and then some orange candies. Another coat of clear followed and then I detailed all the trim. Yet another coat of clear was applied, and I let the body sit for a couple days. Then I masked off the bumpers and the grille and shot them with black lacquer, and then a coat of Alclad.

Lighting was basically standard, but I did throw one little twist in there.. Since the nose looked so good yellow, I decided to tint the high beam lenses yellow too. The pix don't show it, but they look killer!!!!

I finished off the total look with a set of white Halibrand wheels which I feel really look great with the pearl white paint. I'll try to get a shot or two of this outside tomorrow, because the pearl just doesn't show very well with indoor lighting. Thanks for riding along, and thank you again Al for hooking me up with a new customer!!!!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet CARS!! 

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly

SCM - great stuff!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet stuff coming out there bhb. 

Wasn't aware I didn't have enough branches lol!!!!!

I came soooo close to sticking a 64 AW GTO in your box but I thought 6 plus a bus was enough lmao!!!!!!

Al is a lucky guy. 

I did just happen to send a 442 thought lol.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Your box arrived today Joe.. Think color choices over and let me know!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Might wanna consider red, yellow, or both J65, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude!!! The Cuda and Merc are off the hook!!!! Amazing how the camera does your work zero justice!!!!

They truley are works of art!!!

? though, how many Mercs you have?? Detailed like no other!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've got a few sled bodies here Joe..I'm just waiting for another idea to blossom. I tossed around a beach @ sunset idea, but haven't got all the details worked out. I do have the sister to yours listed on the bay right now. I really hate selling on there, but what can I do? I still lose sleep over it.. The TM says I was talking in my sleep a couple nights ago saying "This one's on buy it now, and that one's on buy it now too...." :freak:


----------



## slotcarkid12

Cool beans daddio!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

I got the chevelle and the wrecker today ..thanks joe !!!! 
they look way better than in the pics , and they look great in the pictures..
2 very cool customs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you like then Jim!! Enjoy!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Something new!!! Yes, again!!*

It's been a successful week as far as successfully lighting a new project. This one is a Dash 69 Chevelle. I shot this one in a flip flop blue/green, and sadly, pix just don't show off how well the flip flop worked. It's green on one side (panel) and blue on another angle. Turn it a touch and the colors reverse. These are my favorite colors to mess around with. I'm fairly happy with a few things about this car. The stance is wicked. I couldn't possibly get it any lower. The fat lettered tires do a great job of filling the back wheel wells too!!













This will be available for a limited time in the S&S forum, and then it'll hit the bay if unsold by tomorrow night. Next time, I'll hit the side markers too. I wasn't going to put a ton of time in a first run without being sure it would work. Now I know!


----------



## SplitPoster

!!!!!!!!!! 

Don't know what else to say, speechless. Paint job and lights ROCK.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is off the hook ! Another one hit outta the Park !

Nice Work


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One of my favorite body styles for a Chevelle...This one does look good, ya did it justice!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

A masterpiece!

Beautifully done Joe.

Drool drool drool.......


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's straight out of your textbook Bill. Metalcast ground coat sprayed at an angle a bit farther than normal to get the flake standing up a bit. Sprayed a base color coat of a blue green mix, and then followed up with blue one way and green the other way. Multiple coats of clear to get the surface nice and smooth. It's amazing how the color shifts from blue to green and then back to blue. I'm wondering what other colors to flip flop.. Yellow/orange should work good. I'm not too sure if red/purple, blue/red might be too dark to get the effect. It's worth a try though. 

My red and blue metalcast cans are about empty now. Considering how long ago I bought them, and how many paint jobs I got out of them, I'd say they are a major bargain. Think back to when I made the original LED sleds..... That seems like ages ago, and most of the cans I bought then still have paint in 'em!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Complimentary*

Blue and green work. As would red and orange as well as blue and purple. :thumbsup:

The pattern is to combine the first blend of the primary colors with whatever the darker parent of the blend is. Yellow must be omitted as it is the only light primary color and will "contrast" rather than "compliment" the primary blends of green, orange and purple. 

A gold and silver experiment might be interesting....with a candy shell?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. A double faded flip flopped snozzleberry Willys panel might be in order... :lol: 

That last idea is intriguing too. Alclad comes in so many flavors.. Maybe shoot the flop side gold with the flip side chrome... I'd just have to start slow on the candy coats so I don't destroy the Alclad's shine. Metalcast ground coat underneath for the directional effect... Oh man.. Time to order some more Alclad..

Speaking of Alclad, have you checked out Alclad's new flavor? It's a full spectrum holographic pearl coat. Looks wicked!!


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe package arrived today.Thank you.They areGrrrreat!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Blue Light Special???*

Hey gang!!! Hot off the CL&M bench is a wicked Labatt's Blue Willys panel...

I'm happy with the final result... Hope you are too!!













She's heading to S&S now!!


----------



## 65 COMET

nice brew wagon!


----------



## bobhch

65 COMET said:


> nice brew wagon!


I'm digging it too!!

Bob...Buuuuuuuuuurp...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool willys !!!!! it looks great


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

60chevyjim said:


> cool willys !!!!! it looks great


I'll drink to that!!! Kinda likin' that grill work...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Renegade GS*

Hi gang!! I buttoned up another one today!! This is a Greg Gipe (aka taillights_fade on the bay) 67 Buick Skylark GS done up in a candy flip flop tangerine that I mixed up myself. It's sitting on a NOS Aurora T jet with Vincent halibrands...

















I really like the way the paint on this came out!! I did the same trick on this as I did with the aqua Chevelle, except with orange and red... As seen by the opposing top views, the colors play well together!! She's heading to S&S now (Wake up Joe65!!!) and to the bay from there if it doesn't sell... Thanks for lookin' guys!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'll take that Buick please!?!?!?!? Sweet panel truck too!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Man Joe, that Buick really turned out Super Sweet :thumbsup: And the color is awesome, with a body style very similar to the '66-'67 Chevelle, which is one of my Favorite cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!!! I'm really having fun mixing up my own blends of paints! The Metalcast line of colored clears is pretty versatile, mixing well with it's kind, and with white lacquer for opaque types of paints. The cans are a good size, and have lasted quite some time. I have a couple back burner projects on the bench for Jerry (win43) now, and a couple new things to try. I'm anxious to try out the new nano super white LEDs I got in, and plan on trying my hand at a lit up MEV Aston that's been painted up for some time now. 

So much to do and I can only sit at the bench for so long before it hurts too much to sit up. I think I'm going to ask the orthopedic Dr. the next time I see him for something for the pain. My productivity sux lately.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Galaxie #1*

Hey gang!!! Been trying to keep myself at the bench, and kinda pushed to get these buttoned up tonight... First up is a Dash Galaxie hard top, shot up in yellow and orange nail polish, and then I did a fade with the last of my red Metalcast to boot. Taping off the glass was a royal PITA, but I managed to get it done without too much damage. Why I ended up with a thumb print on the back window eludes me...













She's riding on a NOS T Jet chassis with skinny Vincents all around. I haven't put her on the track yet, but she sounds good!! (I know, I know.. Vincent Corvette rims... so sue me!! lol I'm still thinking of swapping them out, or adding caps so they won't be "corvette" rims)

More in a sec...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Radid Transit...*

Also hot off the bench is a taillights_fade Giper jet Maverick. This one sat for over a week after I painted it, as I had no game plan with it. A quick dig through my decals yielded a cool set of car names (thanks Jerry!!) and a bunch of sponsor decals to go with it. I also used a set of flaming stripes from the die cast decal dude (can't recall his name) which started out blue, but look kinda green over the yellow. She's sitting on a NOS T Jet with Vincent big'uns. Sorry for nothing but Fords, but that's all I had left that was painted...
















I'm kinda bummed about the left tail light. It's not out, but it is much dimmer than the right side. I'll probably put it back on the bench tomorrow and redo that side. I must have hit a really dark bit of red epoxy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I also buttoned up another pair of Mystery machines... These will be hitting S&S tonight, with one of them being a "blem" and selling for a reduced price!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Maaan- Joe ! I'm Really Diggin' both the Galaxie AND the Maverick ! Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

You amaze me Joe. Those are awesome looking!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice work on the 2 ferd's :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More cool stuff!!! Likin' the color package on the Galaxie a lot, top does work well painted. Sometimes PITA's are just worth it!!! Likin' the drag version Maverick in yellow too!!! RM


----------



## 65 COMET

galixyis looking hot Joe.mavs not bad eather.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I've met another goal finally!!!*

:hat: Hey!! Let's celebrate!!! Just a year ago, I said this was impossible... and here I am today looking at my first lit up MEV's Original car! 













:woohoo:

She's heading to S&S now.. Don't miss it!!


----------



## Hittman101

Awesome!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Got a couple for show and tell...*

First up, I buttoned up a Riviera.. This one has Joe65's name all over it!!












This car is riding on a frisky lil T Jet. It ohms at 16.5 all around the arm, but is almost as quick as a 6 ohm tough ones. Riding on RRR narrows in silver, she scoots around the track almost too good. I'll leave it up to Joe65 if he wants me to stick a lower ohm resistor in for the headlights. Because this chassis is as quick as it is, the headlights dim way down on the sharper curves. For drag racing, I'd leave it as is, but for cruising on a road course, I'd go down a value or so. Let me know Joe!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*At the sign of the cat...*

I've been wanting to light up another cougar for some time. This one didn't come out too bad considering what I encountered. The chassis is a mix of used tough ones and other assorted bits and pieces, and I had to fiddle around with it a lot to get it running cool. My silicone mold of the tail panel leaked a little red epoxy onto the chrome. I managed to save most of it, but the upper edge of the bumper had to be painted silver. For all it's troubles, I'm still happy with how it shows even with it's shortcomings. 














I'm happy to say I've finally replaced my blue and red cans of Metalcast. This is the first car painted out of the new can. I just couldn't get more than a dribble out of the old one. This car will be heading to S&S, and listed at a reduced price since it's not 100% perfect. Back to the bench!! I have a couple more to work on, and then I'm out of chassis... I've got some lined up, but need the funds to get them...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I LOVE those Wheels on this Buick ! Nice paint job too :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You can leave it like it is Joe, the cougar came out great too.

Thanks :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 60chevyjim

great work on the astin the rivi and the cougar. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

slotcarman12078 said:


> :hat: Here I am today looking at my first lit up MEV's Original car! !!


Owning a few of Mike's Racer Series (which this is one of), I'd have to say this is quite a milestone joeLED. There truly ain't much air... under there. You must have all the electrics packed in there like a Longhini Sausage. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What's next Vito??.... JL Pullback Vette??.... Vibe Jag???


----------



## XracerHO

Just a number of Awesome builds & with lighting! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

tjd241 said:


> Owning a few of Mike's Racer Series (which this is one of), I'd have to say this is quite a milestone joeLED. There truly ain't much air... under there. You must have all the electrics packed in there like a Longhini Sausage. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> What's next Vito??.... JL Pullback Vette??.... Vibe Jag???


Agreed!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not sure what will be next in the MEV line. There are problems that would have to be worked out on some. Because Mike molds the bumpers/grilles/head lights in grey instead of black can make extra work or cause problems down the road. Some MEVs are nearly impossible to light (like the ones where the headlights aren't surrounded by grille work and just stick up like lollipops). It'll be hard to open up just the lens and there won't be much left to keep the light in. Not saying it's 100% impossible, but there won't be much left to work with. 

These nano sized LEDs do open up a whole new world of possibilities though. I'm using the equivalent of armature wire to wire the LEDs, which saves a ton of space, but they are considerably more fragile, so I have to cover them with epoxy on the body. Finding the .020 X .040 in white is going to make for some interesting projects!! 

I have 4 on the bench now. I'm keeping them a secret for the time being... No MEVs though.


----------



## JordanZ870

Brilliant as usual, Ujoe! :thumbsup:

man, that Cougar is suh-weeet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Moon unit 2*

Thanks guys!! It's been one of those weeks with little progress from the bench. I did manage to get one thing buttoned up for tonight's auction. The next two to come off the bench will be heading straight to Ebay since you guys have had more than your share of Camaros and Mustangs...

Here's Moon Unit #2, fresh off the bench and heading to a S&S near you...











This one was fun to paint!! After the light blocking layers, I shot a coat of white, followed by a coat of pearl white. Once that dried well, I laid down the flame masks and shot a light coat of candy orange. Then I pulled the masks off and shot candy yellow over everything. That was followed by a light fade of orange and an even lighter fade of red. Finally, I laid down one more mist coat of pearl, and a few coats of clear lacquer, with the detail painting and decals thrown in in between the clear coats. 

The chassis is a modified wheelbase NOS T jet chassis. Because of the extended wheelbase, I was able to sneak a pair of Dash Lead Sled side pipes on. This will give you an idea of how long this van is. Vincent Fuchs with silis finish the look. I did narrow the back of the chassis and the back axles so the whole truck could be slammed. She took her test laps with nary a lean. The body is very light weight white plastic which is great for handling, but really required a lot of base coats to stop the light bleed. 

The front parking lights and tail lights are those nano sized LEDs. The bumper is a separate piece so it took a few steps to get it lighted and mounted. It's good to have one roll off the bench without too many fubars... (the decals didn't come out perfect) and the rainbow flasher I was going to use was being stubborn (would only flash red/blue) so I passed on that part of the lighting. I was hoping for a color changing neon light show underneath. 

Onward to S&S!! I need to buy chassis tonight, so I can keep on keeping on!


----------



## Hittman101

That is nice!!! I really like the look of it... Keep them coming..


----------



## XracerHO

Very Cool Moon Delivery build & paint! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Hey Joe would it be hard to light one with a 4gear chassis under it instead of a T-jet? The one I doing is going to be S.W.A.T. as soon as I find the decals..


----------



## slotcarman12078

The wheelbase is right on the money, John. The only issue would be the width of the body. It is pretty much as wide as the outside of the basket handles. If you were to use a specialty chassis and build in a support for the back, it shouldn't be much trouble. I've got the lower ohm resistors now, so lighting is should be no problem. What is important is that you go a little heavy with the paint so the light doesn't bleed through. Because you'd be using a specialty chassis, I would have to either wire the chassis to the body, or use a plug.


----------



## alpink

joeLED, have you tried any of those mini plugs I sent ages ago?
and wouldn't an Aurora 4-gear specialty chassis (without basket handles) fit just nicely?


----------



## Hittman101

I already have one mounted on a older 4gear chassis. Its been done for over a year just need to finish the painting..


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's Moon Unit #2, fresh off the bench and heading to a S&S near you...


MOONEYES..........Woah Baby this is Far Out Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Came to Hobby Talk about 1/2 hour ago and just got done catching up on your thread slotcarman. Crazy Cool...ALL OF THEM!!

Bob...keep on doing it man...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's exactly what I had in mind Al. I still have those plugs!  I'll need to open the headlight holes to 3.0 mm, but that isn't a real issue. Do not glue the back bumper on John!!! I need to get in there to mount the LEDs!! 

Thanks Bobbert Z!! The only thing missing from Moon Unit 2 is the clix driver and his girlfriend. Trying to beat the clock made me skip them. Two projects on the bench still.. Trying to get them buttoned up, but progress is slow.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The dynamic duo... Not Batman and Robin either!!*

Here's the latest from the CL&M bench. I've been trying to get a pair of cars done up and be in a situation where I could sit on them for a while if need be. It has finally happened.. Introducing "The Chevy vs. Ford" set, CL&M style...













I think they made a cool looking pair off. For some odd reason, I kept going for green paint when these got painted. Here's some solo shots, and there will be more in a few...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dynamic Duo pt 2*





The Camaro is pearl white with aqua into blue flames. NOS chassis with Vincent corvette wheels...









the Mach 1 is done up in grabber green, and the decals are from allegedly from Lendell (aka Ford Cowboy). At least that what Jerry (win43) recalls. Lendell, if you have these decal sets still and you want to part with a few sets, let me know. I only have one set of Boss sets too... 

These went straight to the bay since I think I tuckered you guys out on Camaros and Mustangs. If anyone here is interested in this set PM me, and we'll discuss cost. Partial trades will be considered too! I will end the auction if need be. (I can always make another set in requested colors if so desired!)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Ahhhh, Stepping up the game are you... These would make a great "set only" pair!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

you suck!! no MOPAR??!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I killed 2 Cudas trying Wes. I need to get a few more and keep trying!! Maybe some Challengers too!! It's not that I don't want to do them.


----------



## alpink

sweet pair! I am really liking that Camaro, but I have no use for Mustangs. LOL! hope someone buys them who can really appreciate the time, effort and artistic ability.


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice work I really liked the moon unit and the Camaro is cool too !!!
tell wesjy that the mustang is a mopar isn't it ? LOL..


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't think he'd buy it Jim.. He's a Mopar head!! :lol: By the way, the first of your 59 wagons is out of the booth, and it ain't a wagon no more!! Not sure where it's going yet... Oh, and I happened to be looking through old pix of the city I'm in, and came across this.








[/URL]

Couldn't help but think of ya!!

Been busy painting all afternoon, trying to get the next batch ready to light, and then jumping back of stuff that's dry and waiting for me. We've been putting up with totally non-functioning driver's door switches (windows, locks, etc) for almost 2 years, and they finally recalled them for that issue. Friday I'll need to make a road trip to the closest dealer that handles Saabs, and they're a good 75 miles away. I'm going to try to get something buttoned up soon, or cross my fingers and hope my dynamic duo sells early. I'm due for an oil change still besides!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

alpink said:


> sweet pair! I am really liking that Camaro, but I have no use for Mustangs. LOL! hope someone buys them who can really appreciate the time, effort and artistic ability.


Maybe you and Hank can split it Al??


----------



## 60chevyjim

man I love that 60 sedan delivery , I want one !!!! to go with my 59 sdl .
today im detailing my 350 HO crate motor to put it in my 59 sedan delivery this week.. at least I do have a 60 brookwood 2door wagon ..
i just finished wiring a 27 chevy hot rod for a customer Monday.
so now I get to use my garage 

I like your flamed merc and the purple hot rod on ebay :thumbsup: 

I cant wait to see how you did the 59 I sent you !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It hasn't been a very productive week, due to interruptions by the 1:1 world. Grocery shopping, running around paying bills, a couple of Dr.s appointments kept me away from the bench. I wish I had a couple of finished cars to post up today, but all I have are teaser shots. I have to run out of town today to get started on a recall repair to my car (Joe65, please read your PM!!) so a good chunk of today is shot. Here's a couple of peeks at what's coming soon...














I have an idea or two regarding the 59 panel, but nothing solid yet. I'm thinking it'll have a blinkie on the roof, but maybe not. lol We'll just have to see where it goes... 

Oh, and at my orthopedic surgeon's appointment yesterday, we decided surgery was the best option. I'm getting scheduled for a 2 disc removal and fusion on my neck. CL&M will be shut down for about a week or so, so I'm trying to get stuff done far enough ahead to cover me while I'm out of service.


----------



## slotcarman12078

By the way, the blue one in the last picture is my next lit up MEV attempt. A 62 Pontiac Catalina....


----------



## 60chevyjim

some cool stuff coming up !! the blazer looks real cool . I really like the woodie wagon .. nice flames on the merc . cool old Pontiac too.
the 59 sdl was from the old mold I forgot the rear bumper when I made the first mold.
i noticed the white base on it mabe for a 2tone with the roof light.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Actually Jim, I milled off the bumpers so I can use chromed ones...


----------



## XracerHO

All the projects look Great & Joe, all the best on the surgery & speedy recovery! ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

slotcarman12078 said:


> ....Oh, and at my orthopedic surgeon's appointment yesterday, we decided surgery was the best option. I'm getting scheduled for a 2 disc removal and fusion on my neck. CL&M will be shut down for about a week or so, so I'm trying to get stuff done far enough ahead to cover me while I'm out of service.


Hey Joe, good luck :thumbsup: with the pending Surgery, and wishing you a speedy and Complete recovery, and hopefully, an END to alot of the pain you suffer from.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! It hasn't been scheduled yet, so I'm going to be hitting the bench hard until D day. I know I'll be tied up for at least the first week. Only one night in the hospital for this operation, but I could be stuck with a neck brace for a few weeks at least. Nerve damage can take months or even years to fully repair itself. My thinking is the longer I put this off, the more damage will occur, and ultimately the longer the recovery time. 

I'll still have the problems with my upper and lower back, but the neck issue IMO is the worst to deal with. Crossing my fingers this op gives me some relief!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

You are in our Prayers

Rob


----------



## Hittman101

You are in are Prayers and we will also keep are fingers crossed for you...


----------



## bobhch

We are all praying for yah slotcarman. 
You will get better and like it or else. 

Bob...fix you they will...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Good luck on the operation Joe. take your time healing.


----------



## 60chevyjim

joe I wish you the best and a speedy recovery !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thanks guys!!*

I look forward to it as a much needed vacation... Hmmmm... Loading up the wagon , stocking up the airstream fridge with hot dogs burgers and bacon... yeah.. lots of bacon...coffee, donuts, assorted wobbly pops, chips.. and more bacon!! If I close my eyes I can almost see it...





Oh yeah....












I can see it!!!!

































So glad to see HO Models casting again!! I sent him a message via Ebay asking if the molds for this body were still good, and he said he'd check.. This wagon was almost a perfect match for a Busch Airstream trailer.. I had to modify the hitch on both the bumper and the trailer. The wagon has a lightly used Aurora T Jet under the hood.. She runs smooth and cool, though could use a set of skinny sili's for better traction. She did around 30 laps around my track, including turning off my turn-offs with ease! I'm so ready for a vacation!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

that is cool love the trailer too :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

over
the
top
!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 65 COMET

Super AWSOME JOE!!!


----------



## SplitPoster

Hey Joe, that Airstream rocks! Hit the road, why don't ya?

My TM had neck fusion a couple of years ago, not at all elective or scheduled unfortunately. Even though, she came through quick, amazing recovery time - sitting up as soon as the anesthesia completely wore off. Hope you get immediate relief!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow its super cool. Came out really trick 

I'll say a prayer for ya bud!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, very cool Station Wagon and Airstream Trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! Working with some brass today. Blazer is shaping up nicely so far!! Pix tomorrow whether it's done or not...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Camping Combo package!!! Some nice woodgrain on the wagon...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## sethndaddy

That came out awesome Joe, whats the trailer from?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here's one source...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-1-87-sca...225169?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5af22f0811

If you search Busch Airstream on the bay (in HO trains) you'll find other sellers and packaging. Some come in a campground kit with 2 trailers and camping odds and ends. It's been so long since I modified this one that I can't recall if the stock wheels and tires would work for our use. I'm assuming they weren't so hot as I replaced them from the get go. I have one more of these trailers in stock, and I haven't decided if I'm going to couple it with a wagon or not. 

I did have a "I'm a bright boy" idea after the fact with this one. Since some wouldn't want to run the wagon pulling the trailer all the time, I could use a micro switch and a flat coin type battery and skip the trailer wiring completely. That way the trailer could be used as scenery, and then towed around for night time running...

The Blazer has been giving me fits today. I have remade and reattached and then remade and reattached the off road lights twice now. I don't recall having this much trouble with OXX's lights. I'll get it, though I've wasted too much time today on them already. I'm a stubborn old fart!! The good news is once this project is done, I can get on some easier lighting jobs.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Who wants to play in the mud???*

This next project, fresh off the bench has been a long time coming. I bought this Mead Bros Blazer body from Jerry (win43) about a year or so ago with the intention of doing just this. Turning it into a off road animal! No, it's not a true 4X4, but it sure does look the part!! It's probably a good thing I didn't do it right away, as I'm just now got the smallest nano sized white LEDs to play with. Had I rushed this project through, I never would have even attempted the off road lights!!

















There's a bit of brass work done here, as seen in the front and back views. The spare tire carrier and the brush guard are both fabricated from brass stock. The off road lights are also fabricated from 1/8th brass tube and soldered in place with jewelry finding pins (i drilled small holes through the tubes and shoved the pins through to make the mount). There are also the same type pins holding the brush guard and the spare tire mount onto the body. Tires are from TYCO clod hoppers, or something like that (lol) (thanks honda and Mittens!!) with the back tire hollowed out on the inside so it fit the spare rim better. She's riding on a nearly new Aurora chassis with modified shoes to accommodate the extra height. If I could have stretched out the wheelbase a little more or less I could have used the truck hole, or made a new truck hole a little farther forward and used the stock shoes. My next 4X4 project will be done this way. It just makes it easier for the new owner to keep something like this running. 

I haven't track tested this yet, but I did run the chassis earlier today and it goes pretty good with the add on shoe extensions. I have a feeling it's going to do okay. OXX handled pretty good and this one isn't much different. 

I'm not sure if I want to list this on S&S or on the bay. I have a feeling one of you guys wants to play in the mud...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!!

I love playing in the mud!!!!! I'm in Joe!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

Holy [email protected]#$% that's SO fricking COOL!!!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink

that is so [email protected]#$% cool


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> that is so [email protected]#$% cool


DITTO!!!
(what did U use 4 front rims???)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dat's slick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

All 4 wheels are RRR Semi truck rear wheels. The tires are TYCO turbo hoppers back wheels narrowed on the inside to fit the rims. I do have 1/64th shims on the front axle to help with clearance issues. The shoes took some tweaking to get them right, and I think I got them sorted out. Of course, different track could mean more tweaking. It runs pretty good considering how much weight is above the chassis. The big tires help keep it upright, and it actually spun out a couple times. Just like a real 4X4 you can't drive it insanely fast without the risk of a rollover.

I have another 4X4 lined up, but I need to get pushing on regular light ups first. I also have a consignment project for JoeZ I need to get started on. And one of these days, I'd like to get back to the scratch built big rig I tore apart and haven't even tried to get motivated under it's own power. Oh man, and I have 2 flatbeds I got from Randy that I need to try that new blinkie kit on still... Not to mention a box of stuff from Joe65 to play with........ :freak: So many projects...


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Thats one cool looking "Tuff Mudder"!!!! I'm totally amazed by your work on these!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I took a day off. Hitting the bench tomorrow. Lots of projects painted and ready to light... Still no news from the Dr.


----------



## Bill Hall

You been spammed Joe! I poooshed da button.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

They say no news is good news.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mustang Sally (the 2005 version)...*

Here's the next two off the CL&M bench.. First up is a Greg Gipe 2005 (ish) Ford Mustang. This is a cool casting and was quite pleased with it, especially how the glass installed. Here's the pix...















I used my new little tiny LEDs for the head lights and parking lights (driving lights). The tail lights are my standard 1.6 mm. She's painted in yellow with a mist coat of pearl for a little extra sparkle!!!

She's on her way to Larry Lypes house... You know how how Larry's TM is crazy about yellow cars!! :thumbsup:

More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Also fresh off the bench...*

I also buttoned up a sweet 66 Nova!! I went all out trying to get this bad boy as low as possible, and retain the original wheel wells. I'll start with the pix...













I did a few tricks to this one. I lit up the back up lights on this one (looking for a race) and slammed her down as low as she could go. To get the required clearance for the tires I thinned down the flanges on the inside of the rims so they would tuck in a little. I did the back even more and got 1/2 of a tough ones silicone tire on each side. She runs really nice, handles good, and I had fun test driving her once I addressed the tire/rim issue.. First time on the track she'd barely move... The front tires were rubbing the inner fenders and the skinny stock tires were a joke!!.. Now she's cruises around so nice...

She's listed up on the bay right now!! Link is in my thread in S&S..


----------



## Omega

Super job on the Nova, love the color.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking stuff Sltman... :thumbsup::thumbsup: You know which one I'm picking as the favorite!!! RM


----------



## partspig

Nice job Joe! Those BU lights are teeny tiny!! pig


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool nova joe :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Spammed again Joe....see 2181 (now removed and Randys post moved up a notch)

Nailed the Nova!

I love the trickeration and modified stance.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Saw it this time Bill!! Thanks!! Califolia? lol


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Saw it this time Bill!! Thanks!! Califolia? lol


report 'em & Lendell can block/ban 'em ;-)

Pete


----------



## Bill Hall

I reported it with the red button the first time. Apparently it wasnt properly sanitized.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on both Mustang & Nova - Great LED installations! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I'm slowly plodding along, I'd probably have a MEV Catalina done by now, but that darn ADHD got me. I accidentally put a Stomper Chevy van on the bench and by the time the plastic stopped flying, it was dinner time... followed by nap time. :lol: I'm trying to get back there so I can get the Poncho buttoned up...


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Joe, you have been busy turning out some waaaaaaaaay cool cars!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mev #2*

It's about time I fired up my lil camera and snapped some pix!! I was hoping to have 4 cars for show and tell tonight, but sadly, in the 11th hour, project number 4 threw me a curve ball. Maybe tomorrow night I'll have it buttoned up.

Starting off tonight's show is a MEV 62 Catalina that I dared to show my end mill to. As detailed as Mike V. is with his cars, this one left me scratching my head in regards to the tail lights. When in Rome, do as the Romans, or so they say. I just kinda winged it after scoping out pix on the web.












I had originally lit up all 4 head lights, but then squeezed the JB weld in the front opening a bit and knocked out the high beams. Sadly, I over pushed and at the same time knocked down the low beam output a notch. The only way to learn is to try and I'll hopefully know better to quit while I'm ahead from here out. 

She's riding on a NOS T Jet chassis with Vincent skinnys and sili's. She runs beautiful too!!!

More in a few...


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman you did that blue Blazer up FINE!!

Yeah that Nova is HOT done up the way you did it!!

Your Catalina is a nice Friday and Saturday night vintage cruiser baby!!

Bob...slot cars are people too? :drunk:...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*4X4 Dodge*

Next out of the gate is an old project I had sitting on top of the spray booth for the better part of 2 years. I almost went the low pro route with this one, as I shoved it around the bench on different chassis. Ultimately, it ended up up in the air. This body called for a custom chassis, with a new truck hole drilled just ahead of the LWB position. I had a JL chassis set for this with an extended LWB hole set, but it got set aside for another project. 
















Sadly, this one got a gerf on it too... Aw heck, ain't nothing perfect this week! I shot this body with Boyds Chezoom Teal well over a year ago, mixed with lacquer thinner through the air brush. You would think it would have been cured up pretty well by January of this year when I pushed the grille back on... Nope I left a big fat thumby right behind the chrome! This is another one of those cases, by the way, where had I tried to do this light up project when I started it, it would have been a dud. The new nano LEDs for the head lights came out super. The only thing that would make them better is a pressure pot, and the longer curing epoxy. When these LEDs stay together, they're great, when they break apart after I've epoxied and JB welded them in place, it can be a nightmare as proven by my failed project #4. More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Keep away from whomping willows!!!*

Okay, last out of me for the night!! A long ways back, Pete (bubba123) asked me if I could light up a movie car for him. Greg Gipe did a casting for him of the Harry Potter Anglia and I said I'd try. Well, I had to strip her, drilled her, painted her, and then the chassis shortage happened and it kinda got lost in the shuffle. I totally forgot all about it for a while and while sorting out bodies I happened upon it and got it back out where I wouldn't forget about it again. I would have much preferred to put this on an Aurora chassis as these JL mag assist chassis plain hate my L&J, but Pete says they work on his track. 













If I do another one of these, I will start with a black resin body. I lost a lot of the great detail Greg captures on his bodies trying to stop the unwanted glow. It was a long time coming Pete123.. I hope it was worth it. If I can get ahead enough I will redo this for you the right way.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay, last out of me for the night!! A long ways back, Pete (bubba123) asked me if I could light up a movie car for him. Greg Gipe did a casting for him of the Harry Potter Anglia and I said I'd try. Well, I had to strip her, drilled her, painted her, and then the chassis shortage happened and it kinda got lost in the shuffle. I totally forgot all about it for a while and while sorting out bodies I happened upon it and got it back out where I wouldn't forget about it again. I would have much preferred to put this on an Aurora chassis as these JL mag assist chassis plain hate my L&J, but Pete says they work on his track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks FAB!! as is joe :thumbsup:
> Bubba123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, and I mentioned it in S&S, but it's worth mentioning here. I am scheduled for neck surgery on 9/19. If I go through with it, they will be removing 2 discs and fusing. I think they delayed the surgery to wait and see if the increased dosage on my nerve meds helps. I can still go up another 900 mg to a total of 3600 mg daily if what I'm taking now still doesn't help.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Next out of the gate is an old project I had sitting on top of the spray booth for the better part of 2 years. I almost went the low pro route with this one, as I shoved it around the bench on different chassis. Ultimately, it ended up up in the air. This body called for a custom chassis, with a new truck hole drilled just ahead of the LWB position. I had a JL chassis set for this with an extended LWB hole set, but it got set aside for another project.
> 
> 
> 
> try painting a matte black stone-deflector or hood bra over thumb ;-)
> Pete


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Surgery*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and I mentioned it in S&S, but it's worth mentioning here. I am scheduled for neck surgery on 9/19. If I go through with it, they will be removing 2 discs and fusing. I think they delayed the surgery to wait and see if the increased dosage on my nerve meds helps. I can still go up another 900 mg to a total of 3600 mg daily if what I'm taking now still doesn't help.


Joe, the nerve meds may(or may not?) help, BUT, you do not want to be taking them for the rest of your Life ! Have the surgery, it's not that scarey, and you'll be much better off....as I've known many people who've had it done, and they wish they had it done sooner ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

My thoughts exactly Ralph. The longer I wait, the more damage occurs. It may just be that the local hospital is that busy.. It's not one of the larger "big city" hospitals with 20 operating rooms and 500 beds.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lime 37 Ford*

Hey guys, here's the latest off the CL&M bench... This project was a mix of tests, some which worked good, and others that gave me headaches. First of all, I figured out that the black with flames Nurora 37 Fords were molded in black, which is great because it means I didn't need as many layers of paint to block the light. I did figure out that they still painted the body black after all, probably to increase the shine factor. I attempted (pretty much successfully) to mill out the double chevron tail lights, which was cool. 

Then the gerfs came to visit... The headlights were going along nicely until bright boy put his fat thumb into the fresh clear epoxy while trying to push the LEDs in from the inside. Luckily, it didn't get on the paint!! I was able to cut off the messy lenses and apply again, but somewhere along the lines the headlight LEDs got pushed in a touch too far. Because of that, instead of the headlights looking "just right", they look a touch too bright. They do light up the track pretty good!!

The tail lights had their share of goof ups too. I got them all installed, JB Welded in place and went to solder the wires to the circuit board, and I had no tail lights. By the time I got both LEDs in place and working I went through around 6 red LEDs. Just seeing the tail lights in double chevrons made it worth it...

















For all the hassles, I'm still happy with it. The 2 spots of JB on the LF and LR fenders rubbed off. I didn't see them until I posted the pix here. She's on a NOS T jet chassis with Vincent wheels. This will be available in S&S for a limited time, and then reluctantly it's off to the bay. While I get an awful lot of lookers, I only get a few watchers, even less tire kickers, and an occasional pathetic low ball offer. The 10% fees there don't help either..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Joe, that 37 is banging. 

So sorry I missed that dodge pick up bud. She is one sweet mudder!!!!

Real sorry I missed it!!!


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

Hey yeah this 37 is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET in this Green...Oh Yeah!!

What a neat idea to put a lift kit on a Dodge pickup!! Oh and Light it!!
Have some of that Boyd Chezoom paint and it is Wicked Cool. 

Fletcher and I have been running a couple of TYCO Nissan Jacked up Pickups lately and they tear up the track. Guess what I will be painting up soon...yep.
With there little tire treads they make a neat sound when they are flying down the straights.

They act almost like they have mini transmitions in them but, you know that can't be...

Bubba 123 has a neat new Anglia now!! It has charisma and small car charm. fun, fun, fun. 

Bob...Huge fan of LED light up cars...zilla


----------



## Jisp

Joe, very minor nurgs (gerfs) aside, the lime green Ford is one of the sweetest things I've seen roll out your door. The lighting job looks amazing. Beautiful!



slotcarman12078 said:


> ...You would think it would have been cured up pretty well by January of this year .....


Taking a step back....... I think RefuseToCure paint is one of the most frustrating problems I have ever come across. I have a body I resprayed with brand name hobby oil based paint years ago. After a couple of weeks I went to apply the decals and left a thumby just picking the body up. Six months later I tried again, same result. Pfffft, I just kept going. It's now my thumb print livery car. It's hideous. LOL

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang Sltman, You making it hard on the boys to keep up!!! Some good stuff going up there "in your neck of the woods" as Al Roker would say... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I've been in a gloomy mood the past couple of days. Not being very productive. There's just something about enemals Michael. I have it happen with lacquer paints too if I rush the coats. This is why I try to have a bunch of bodies painted up well in advance. It gives the paint time to cure up, and because I handle the bodies so much, they really have to be fully hardened up to hold. I've got a couple more ready to light, so I really need to focus on painting. 

Next off the bench should be a "liver and onions" ice cream truck I did up a couple of years ago. I've got a black blueberry (kinda like black cherry, except with blue instead of red) Greg Gipe Gremlin in line, and that 60chevyjim 59 Impala panel is in the mix too. Waiting for the mailman to deliver the blinkies for that one...


----------



## Bill Hall

This latest green Ford is one classy girl Joe. Self flagellation is the makers prerogative, but sometimes ya gotta let go of the human factor to see how far you've come. Remarkable!

Enamels are the devil, plain and simple. I quit spraying them and 90% of my problems went away in one stroke....the other 10% are still my fault LMAO! When spraying modern enamels it's very important important to note and adhere to the recoat times on the original container.

Now that I only spray lacquer anymore, I stick by my Martini method. Verrrrrrrry dry. Mostly Gin or Vodka and just enough Vermouth for adequate coverage. If it doesnt kill brain cells...dont spray it!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh my god it's so hot and muggy!!!! My early Saturday drive to the airport (up at 3:15 to leave by 4AM) totally screwed my sleep, then the TM woke me up for no reason this morning at 7:30. Grrr!  I'm lost somewhere between Sweating my ass off Ave. and Heat Stroke Blvd. No relief in sight either!!! I did manage to finish up the 59 Chevy Ambulance, but I'm too tired to even take pix. I'll try to get them posted up tomorrow morning, and give it a shot in S&S. 11:30 at night and it's cooled down to a balmy 92 degrees in here!! When will this hell end??? :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think a "cool" front moved through over night. It's actually about 5 degrees cooler this afternoon. Finally!!

As promised here's some pix of the 59 Chevy ambulance I made out of one of 60chevyjim's 59 wagoons..















I have a short video loading, but that will probably take an hour (for a 40 second video!! It's nuts I say! lol) And I'll post it up when it's done... :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ah, not as bad as I thought...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Totally cool ambulance!!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

that turned out really cool joe :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking wagon...woo woo woo!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I really like this body Jim! I think the next one of these I do will be a custom surfer wagon. Guys, check out 60chevyjim's Ebay listings for the wagon bodies!! 

It's a little cooler here today, so hopefully I can get a couple done or at least closer to done. It's still humid, and my paint doesn't like it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, buy the way, I found a great deal on micro end mills on the bay. I am officially the proud owner of 40 new milling bits. Ten of each... .010, .015, .020, and .025 sizes!! And just over 2.00 a bit!! I hope Murphy's Law prevails now and I don't ever break a bit again! :lol: 

I can now start doing MM GTOs again!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sneak peek...*

Hey gang! Here's a peek at one of the things coming soon. Another once impossible project is nearing completion!!









I'm toying with lighting up inside the cab too. The green LED will get moved around until I find the optimal placement, and it will dim down a tad with the clear over it. I'm thinking forwards a little more so the driver shows up in the dark.






The head and tail lights are nice and bright, almost too bright in back. I may try to paint over them to tone them down a notch. These two strings of LEDs were destined for the 59 Ambulance, but didn't work out, so they were all ready for this project!  If I can handle the heat, this might be done tonight... Provided we don't lose power in the big storms we're supposed to get this afternoon.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That Sand Van is Schweeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTG Joe


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That sand buggy does look good lit up, like the map light...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Crossing another one off the list!!*

Hi gang!! I buttoned up the dune buggy today. It's another one of those "I'll never light one of those" cars, so there's cause for celebrating!! Here's the pix

















Here's the scoop. JL sand van was disassembled and stripped. Painted black and then silver, followed bya mix of yellow metalcast and white. Then I shot the last couple coats of yellow with some pearl mixed in for a little extra sparkle. I finished off with a coat of pure thinned pearl, and a couple coats of clear. The driver is a clix who I thought fit perfectly in place of ol' helmet head. Flame stripes are by Flaming Graphics. (Make sure you clear coat their decals before use!!!) She's mounted on a newer JL chassis with the traction mag. Wheels are Vincent's with the centers brush painted with orange metalcast. She took a while to get done, but it was worth it!!


----------



## bobhch

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh....WAY COOL GREEN GLOW!! 

Dude you just hit a vein with that Sand Van!!

Bob...Dig It Yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...zilla

P.S. Your AMBULANCE is Wicked Cool 2!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Trying to keep myself busy....*

Me and humidity do not get along; not even in the slightest bit. I am getting stuff together, but for some stupid reason instead of buttoning up one project I keep starting new ones. This is okay to a point. I need to have stuff ready to work on, so painting is important when I had so few left that were ready to light up. I do have a sneak peek at one that's getting close. I was going to wait until it was finished, but it just looked so cool tonight I had to snap some pix.







Once I set my mind on this being a Fire Chief panel, I sat at my desk for a while pondering what generic name for a slot car city would work. I didn't want something stupid like "your town" or overly generic like "City" or "County". I started digging through Fire Dept. decals on yahoo search and almost blew right by a "City of Aurora" Fire Dept door decal and had to scroll back up. BINGO!!!! It's generic, but it's not. I don't think I could have found a better name for a slot car city!!! 

Now, this evening I was looking at my little fire chief 'burban, and thought there was something missing. A nice set of bright red lights up on the bumper like they used to put on them would look cool. I was just about to reach for the brass tube when I suddenly had an epiphany!! Partspig sent me some nailheads that I accidentally suggested he buy. The "domed" caps are more like "bowls" and not the nice moon caps we were expecting. These were really filled up with hot melt glue, so I took a couple out and laid them on a piece of paper towel and got them hot with my soldering iron. I got 99% of the glue out of them. Then I was able to drill a small hole in them and solder a jewelry finding in each one (I had to grind off some of the head... They're shaped like a sewing pin but bigger) and fed them through the holes and soldered them in place.

Once I had the LEDs wired up, I put the wires through pre-drilled holes I put in the backs of the lamp housings, added a little JB weld in the back to insulate the LED's wires, and pulled the LEDs taut. Once that hardened up, I filled the front of the housing with red tinted epoxy. These came out really good, and HOORAY!!!! I found a much better method of making driving, off road and emergency lights!! They're even kinda chrome too!!

Mama's got me running around most of the day tomorrow, so I won't be hitting the bench until the hottest part of the afternoon, but I'm stoked that this little project is coming out so cool!!!


----------



## partspig

slotcarman12078 said:


> Partspig sent me some nailheads that I accidentally suggested he buy. The "domed" caps are more like "bowls" and not the nice moon caps we were expecting. These were really filled up with hot melt glue, so I took a couple out and laid them on a piece of paper towel and got them hot with my soldering iron. I got 99% of the glue out of them. Then I was able to drill a small hole in them and solder a jewelry finding in each one (I had to grind off some of the head... They're shaped like a sewing pin but bigger) and fed them through the holes and soldered them in place.


GREAT!!! :thumbsup: Now all's we gotta do is remember where we bought the dang things! LOL I think I got 'em bookmarked. Nice job by the way! pig


----------



## 65 COMET

Awsome work on the fire chief Joe.


----------



## njbumper

Its looking AWESOME I'm interested


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Fire Chief Suburban*

Hey gang!! I finally got the Fire chief buttoned up, as well as an Avanti that will follow this post. This was a long term project, which took even longer due to the high heat and humidity. I really regret moving the shop for the cool climate of the living room back to the old cave now!! Thanks to my moron landlord who: 1. Thought it would be a great idea to replace the big box bow window with glass blocks (8' X 6' opening), and then 2. Have the next door neighbor cut down the tree that provided shade to this part of the house. Ventilation to the addition (my cave, the "dining room" (where my track is set up) and the kitchen consists of 2 small sliding windows (with standard up/down storm windows) and a small bathroom crank out. There are no west facing windows back here so there's no chance of a breeze. Thanks to those super heated glass blocks, it stays well above 90 degrees past midnight back here. I'd say it's a sauna, but the landlord would probably jack the rent to cover the extra amenity. 

Here she is, in all her lit up glory!!













I'm not going to say this is my finest work to date, but it's up there. It was nice of AW to include chrome bumpers and grilles on the looney tunes bodies. The chrome really fits the suburban better than the painted versions! This one started stripped (thanx to partspig!!) so I began with drilling and milling, and then this body got hit with a couple coats of black for light blocking, a couple coats of silver for more light blocking, and then a couple of coats of white. Then this body sat for 3 weeks while I thought up it's final theme. I was going to make this a distressed old Indian gift shop panel, but once the red paint got on there I instantly thought Fire Dept. The story of the Aurora Fire Dept. is ^^^^^up there, so there's no need to repeat it. 

Lighting is as follows. The headlights are bright! No clear epoxy on these. The front red lights are also pretty bright. The process of how I created them are ^^^^^also up there. If you take a look at the first picture, you should also not that the parking lights are also lit up in yellow! Those are also separate LEDs. The tail lights are in tune with what was installed in the 50's. Bright enough to see in the dark, but now excessively bright. 

Also, please take a second look at the wheels!! The outer band is chrome, the slotted section is hit with red Metalcast, and the caps are chrome. The Vincents run true, though they have been pulled off the axles a couple of times, so they don't hang on as good as a fresh pair would. 

The only boo boos is: I accidentally bent one side of the red warning light (driver's side) while trying to twist the lamp. Naturally, the epoxy hardened up the rest of the way after I bent it. It's not really noticeable, but I wanted to mention it. This will be posted in S&S very soon!! Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Candy green Avanti*

Okay, here's the next car off the CL&M production line.. This was one of those nasty JL split pea soup green Avantis that JL put up in one of the early releases. Some hate this body, some don't. I kinda like it myself, and green is my color. Here's the pix!




















Paint is in this order... Black for light blocking, Alclad for the shiny silver coat, and then a whole lot of very light mist coats of green Metalcast. I learned a ways back that spraying over Alclad is tricky. If you go too heavy right off the bat, the candy (or clear for that matter) is hot enough to go through the Alclad and bring the black undercoat into the mix (or is breaks down the Alclad so the black shows more prominently) and enstead of a nice candy finish as seen in the last picture, it goes all dark and gloomy looking. I'll dig around in my hard drive, I have an example of candy over Alclad that didn't go where I was expecting.

This one is mounted on a new AW Ultra G chassis, so it sticks like glue to the track (too much so on my old L&J) but it ran decent once it warmed up. Besides AW's changing the crown gear, I'm also using lower value resistors now so the LEDs stay on down to a crawl. Wheels are detailed RRR Cobras I think, and look really good with the black wash. They seem to ride decent (the magnet might be helping that) so remove it at your own risk!!!! This will also be hitting S&S very soon!!

Also, I would like to take this opportunity to welcome Mike (njbumper) to the boards!! He's been a steady customer on Ebay for a while now, and is the winner of the 59 Ambulance I finished up last week. He's got the light up bug now, so welcome Mike!! I don't know if njbumper races, collects, or just cruises, but he's in a great area for getting together with the other NJ guys.


----------



## 41-willys

love the color of the Avanti:thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Very nice Avanti Joe. :thumbsup: That candy green really sets
that body off and the wheels really look good with that body.

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

If I was teeny tiny I'd jump in that thing and go for some Hot Laps...

Looking real nice Man!! 

Bob...green means go...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

OMG that came out bitchen Joe! Factory looking uniform shimmer.....shudder. 

Awesome light touch Joe. Like the wings of a butterfly. Cant be taught...gotta screw a few up before you learn back off. One of your best IMHO.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I agree with everyone else Joe, these two are Great. 


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some cool stuff Sltman...Maybe I should say some hot stuff, likin' that FD panel. Also likin' that green shade... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yenko time!!!*

Hey Gang!! Here's the next custom off the CL&M bench! 

I want to thank Dan (Lenny) at Dash for the great job with these Yenko Chevelles!! They are truly beautiful renditions, and as if he did it just for me, not only was the body molded in black, so were the bumpers, making this a lot easier to light up!!!

Here's the pix!!













I lit the side markers on this baby too!! She riding on an AW Ultra G chassis with skinny Vincents. With the traction magnet she's kinda tight on my track, but my rail height is on the high side. Popping off the magnet may open another can of worms, so I will leave that option up to the winner. At 22 volts, she's quick, but controllable, but the extra magnet is making that happen. 

She's heading to S&S, so don't miss her!!!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Think Pink*

Hi gang. I've been struggling with this project for a few days, and I'm finally happy to say it's done!! I learned a few lessons with it, and hopefully will take what I learned and apply it to future cars. I do have a recipient in mind for it. Hopefully he'll like it and have to have it! 













Because of the grille's sloped back angle, I think maybe similar projects need to be done with the circuit board reversed, or I need to go even lower with the board than I did on this car. I wound up grinding more out the the front than I was comfortable with. Not that I made it paper thin, but not having the proper tools to gauge the thickness I had left to work with had me grinding in the dark, so to speak. Nothing's worse than grinding through a painted body!

Also, the back post gave me a little trouble. Instead of tapping, it got bigger, forcing me to JB the hole and screw an oiled screw in to make the threads. I also learned a valuable lesson (again, this isn't the first time I made this boo boo) about having the wires long enough, especially with the lil LEDs with magnet wire. Fixing a broken magnet wire isn't a cake walk, and replacing one means replacing the whole LED assembly because all the solder points are buried in clear epoxy and JB Weld, or on the board. You can't make a too short wire longer, but it's easy to make a too long wire shorter.

I hope he likes it!!


----------



## alpink

have to have it!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL I told ya it's got your name all over it!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like that color fade, oh yea!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: May have to borrow that...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Testors Electric pink pearl lacquer with Ford Ultraviolet pearl Lacquer on the bottom RM...


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, Awesome recent builds: Fire Truck, Avanti, Yenko & Willys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a candy red Avanti coming up next RL. She's a looker too!!


----------



## alpink

*think PINK*

think pink









in sunlight somewhat diffused by light clouds.
no blems in paint, reflection of something directly behind car
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Al. I always forget to snap outdoor pix of my pearl creations. The sunlight makes a huge difference in the vibrancy. 

I have 2 finished and one more almost buttoned up. Pix coming soon!! It looks like it's Mopar week here at CL&M!! (Sorry Plymouth 71.. I know... It figures... bad timing!)...


Also, I have a couple new projects hitting the bench starting tomorrow. njbumper has 2 in the works, and I'm starting a project for HOJoe too. I've been busy, busy, busy all day today!!! Stay tuned!! The pix will be coming within an hour, and bidding will end fairly early so don't miss out!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool custom!!! I like the colors, them pank tars gotta go, that's jus me... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Finally done!!! Whew!!*

They worked though Randy.. It had you thinking pink for at least a moment there!! LOL

Here's the first of three new light ups off the CL&M bench!!! This was one of those nasty pea green Avantis that got the candy treatment, using Alclad as a base coat. This one, like her green sister are riding on an Ultra G AW chassis. Hey, I got some, gotta use 'em!!!













She's sporting a set of RRR directional wheels with silis out back and Vincent urethanes up front. She handles nice for an AW, due to the magnet. She's heading to S&S NOW!! 

More in a few..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One of my Fav-O-Right colors!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hemi Orange GTX!!!*

Another first for CL&M!!!! The GTX was long overdue for the LED treatment!!! Glad I waited as these new nano LEDs made the project come out much better than the larger LEDs!!

















I'm happy with the way it came out!! She's riding on a smooth running Aurora T Jet SR chassis. Wheels are stripped and painted stock T jet wheels, with the smallest nailheads I have, and the trim rings painted silver. I had to strip the chrome off the bumpers as it was way too thin to keep, and sprayed them with Alclad. All the LEDs in this body are the smallest I can get!! On her way to S&S NOW!! lol

One more.. Hang in there!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*69 Barracuda drag car?*

Okay, one last Mopar. This is a modified Greg Gipe taillights_fade 68 Barracuda, that I made into a blown 69. She's painted in teal green flip flop (blue one way, green the other) though the pix don't show it too well. 

















Sorry, in my rushing, I forgot to snap pix of the passenger side!! Doh!!

She's riding on a JL chassis, converted to a 9 tooth pinion. Wheels by Vincent, with silis in back. The blower is from a purple AW 62 Chevy... Maybe this has the 409 in it too? lol

She's also headed to S&S for a quick sale!!

Man, I'm way behind today!!!


----------



## hojoe

All three are prime examples of your work. That 'Cuda looks like it's ready to bring home the trophy.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

The Orange GTX just blows me away!! What a Muscle Car...Yeah!

Nice work on the Cuda you really made it come to life with the lights and your Candy red Avantis is painted up in my favorite color!!

I'm pink with Envy Al.....Cool Fun Car Man!!

Bob...that pink fade job is Groovy Dude ...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I LOVE That 33 Willys !... And it looks Fab in the Pink :thumbsup: I also love how you opened up the extra windows Joe...it looks alot better that way :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent examples of your work: pk Willys, Candy apple red Avanti (luckily mine now), nifty GTX & far out Cuda (rims & paint) and all with LED's!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

some great work there joe . they all look relly good . I like al's willys with to fade paintjob too. keep up the good work..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Green Hornet...*

Hey gang! Here's the latest from the bench!!

My newest LED addict, njbumper requested a custom project for me to light up. He had a Dash Black Beauty that he wanted lit up, with green headlights and red tail lights. A ways back, when I was ordering LEDs from Mouser Elec., I bought some rather strange white LEDs. Honestly, I was shopping by intensity and didn't even realize that the ones I ordered were so funky. These LEDs are called "side glow", and are about 3X as wide as I was expecting. The strange thing about them is they actually do glow out the side. They are also pretty bright!! I decided these would be great for double head lights.

There was one slight problem which I addressed the best I could. I neglected to mention the need for a higher ohm armature for these types of projects, and the chassis Mike (njbumper) provided was one of those hot rod 6.0 ohm arms. I dropped the resistors as low as I felt comfortable with and proceeded with lighting. It's not perfect, but it is better than what I was getting on prior attempts. The problem as before is that the cars runs on a minimal amount of trigger which means the LEDs don't get enough juice to stay lit at low speeds. These are okay at low cruising speed, but flicker at a near crawl. Swapping the top plate with something a little tamer will have it lighting the way I prefer them to.

Here's a few pix for your enjoyment.













I hope you like her Mike!! :wave:


----------



## alpink

awesome


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Al.. I have it's twin brother from a different mother on the bench now. I'm doing an RRR version BB for S&S early this week.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking BB & front LED's! :thumbsup: Next, one have same headlights & decal? ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes it will Ray on both counts.

I really wish I accidentally bought these LEDs sooner!! For cars with operating high beams, They are a heck of a lot thinner than the 2.0 mm LED's I've been using, but just as wide, meaning they'll leave a ton of room for tight applications where the wheels are close to the front bumper yet allow both head lights (or headlights and front parking lights like on a Camaro) to be lit by a shared LED. I can still tint the high beams a different color if needed. The only problem would be the side marker lights if applicable would need their own yellow LEDs.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hot Black beauty scm!! :freak:


----------



## njbumper

The car looks GREAT can't wait to receive.If needed have new arm.waiting to be put in this BEAUTY:thumbsup :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

I can see the Green Hornet and Kato jumping out of that Black Beauty. Nice job.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Funny thing is I never watched the show! :lol: I did do some research on it though. It was in production for a mere 2 years before they took it off the air. I also dodn't know that Bruce Lee played the part of Kato.

Only two cars were made for the entire series. One was was simply a driver with no special effects, and the other car had all the extra bells and whistles. I believe I read that the regular car is gone, being sold and used by some guy in CA as a daily driver, and then disappeared (maybe crushed).

The special effects car was parked on the back lot at the studio and was a basket case when it was acquired. The buyer sent it to the guy who created it for a complete overhaul, but never paid for the restoration. Then it sat again before being bought by the Peterson Museum, who had the restoration completed. 

Because of all the equipment inside the passenger compartment, There is barely enough room to drive the car, and there is a rather large compartment behind the seat allowing little room in back. I think the main reason they jumped out was so they could stretch their legs!! 

Oh, and the reason for the green head lights??? Kato drove using "Infra Green" vision, and used a special green visor attached to the standard visor... I don't think I've heard of Infra Green before this research! :tongue:


----------



## hojoe

The Green Hornet was a spin-off of Batman TV show. Since Barris made the Batmobile I assumed he made the Black Beauty as well. In any case, the Green Hornet was one of my favorite shows.
hojoe


----------



## JordanZ870

Simply loving them all, Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see ya posting JoeZ! I've been worried about ya!! Totally bummed about your situation, and hope you can rectify the situation so it don't happen again and start the whole thing over! 

P.S. Your project is sitting here still. untouched. I'm still trying to figure out the how to's and the what not's.


----------



## slotcarman12078

hojoe, I've got your project on the bench. Going to try my best to not paint it, but it is going to take a bit of finagling to get it done. The headlights should be okay, as I only have to go in so deep to use the LEDs I plan to use. The tail lights, however, are going to be tricky. They aren't below a tonneau cover, and there isn't much thickness to the resin where they're located. I think I can open up the lenses deep enough to put my nano LEDs in there, but It'll be a fine line between success and failure. Worst case, I'll have to build up a little JB weld inside the bed where they are and try to match the paint. Oh, and she looks much better lowered!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

The TV series was a spin off ... but the origins of Green Hornet go back further..

_The Green Hornet is an American radio and television masked vigilante created by George W. Trendle and Fran Striker, with input from radio director James Jewell, in 1936. Since his radio debut in the 1930s, the Green Hornet has appeared in numerous serialized dramas in a wide variety of media._


----------



## hojoe

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and she looks much better lowered!! :thumbsup:


I thought it would. Do what you have to do. I'm stoked!!
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well then, let's get you really wound up then!! :lol:

I believe this is an HO Models copy of the TYCO S Little Red Wagon (in green), but I might be mistaken. I believe the posts were set for a TYCO chassis, and it threw the axle placement off. When this arrived, it was mounted and set on SWB. Once I cut off the posts, I quickly saw that a LWB would work better, so that was the first thing I took care of.



I darn near bit through my lip milling out the tail lights. Because they are above the level of the pick up bed, going in too deep would leave holes which would have to be patched, and then I'd have to try to match the resin color! There's really not a lot of fudge factor!!



To add to the stress, I had to drill down from inside the tail light holes to get the wiring under the body! Luckily, piggy sent me some really really small drill bits and I was able to get it done (again) without busting through the inner wall of the bed. I was really stressing about messing this part up!! I then painted the inside of the tail light housings (and head lights too) silver to block the light bleed through.

Next, I soldered up 2 nano sized red LEDs and once the silver was dry, fed the wires through the holes..



Hard to see them, but the LEDs are in there! Let's hook some power to them as see how they look without red epoxy.





Yup!! As bright as they are they aren't bleeding through the green resin! :thumbsup: They will tone down a bit once the epoxy goes in. I want to make sure the silver paint is really dry before epoxying the lenses. 

I hope you like her so far hojoe!!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*More stuff..*

I also buttoned up a couple projects this week... First up, is a RRR version of the Green Hornet Black Beauty. Sadly, the glass isn't a great fit near the hood.













Bummer about the glass!! I might try to glue it to the hood with clear epoxy. She's riding on a mostly NOS T Jet chassis (I had to swap out the arm with something a tad bit milder than 6 ohms). I also played around with the back wheels. I narrowed the inside hub si I could set them in a bit farther, and then shaved off the hub from the outside too. This let me put wider silicones in back for extra traction. She runs great!!


----------



## alpink

impressive


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Even more!!*

One more project finished...

For some odd reason, I was digging around in my box of Dash bodies, and this black Falcon was talking to me. "Light me, please!!!" was all it was saying!! :lol: Because it's black, I figured why not! It should be a fairly easy project, and since I've been messing with nano LEDs, one more set won't hurt. Once you get in a groove with them, the more you do, the easier they get. I milled out the light holes and hit them with silver, and set it aside. 

I got a bunch of oddball chassis parts from alpink, and reworked what I needed to with them, and this chassis was mostly scrap. The chassis base was cracked up front, but a little CA fixed that. The brush springs were flattened out, and I managed to get them back in shape. I had to make a working top plate assembly, and threw spare mags and brushes in, and got her running. While I was doing the wheel treatment to the Black Beauty, I did an extra set of wheels for this car too. 











There was one fudge up with this car. The Fords of this era had their back up lights in the center of the tail lights. I made a feeble attempt at at least making them look right by inserting a short section of wire into the red epoxy before it set. Sadly, once I got them in there, it was hard to get them centered, and worse, they made my nice bright tail lights kinda dim. I won't be doing this again!! 

This Falcon and the RRR Black Beauty will be hitting S&S tonight, with buy it now pricing on each. because of the messed up glass, taillights and the fact that the Falcon is on a well used chassis, they will be discount priced!!


----------



## hojoe

Yeah, I'm super stoked now. That Falcon and BB are great. Damn, I need to win the lottery so I can buy more of these.
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW Joe, on early 60's cars, the backup lights were an option, the lens were there, but unless you bought the option, they weren't hooked up. I Owned a '63 & '64 Chevy II Nova like that, and my Dad's '63 Ford Galaxie 300(not 500) was the same way.
BTW- the Galaxie 300 was the stripped Police Car version.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool info R3! 

The bench will be unmanned for most of the day. I've got some major running around to do. The next custom coming up will either be a MM 55 Chevy or a Stomper Chevy van 4X4 (looking) conversion. I also have a GTO convertable half painted too. I just haven't decided if I'm doing the head lights or just the parking lights. Oh and I've got a Gremlin painted up in black blueberry (the blueish version of black cherry) ready to light unless I change my mind and put some more paint on it.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I also buttoned up a couple projects this week... First up, is a RRR version of the Green Hornet Black Beauty. Sadly, the glass isn't a great fit near the hood.
> 
> got a Bad dawg blem (sent back by a customer a ways back 4 crack in back driver's roof)...
> u want 4 glass???
> 
> Pete


----------



## slotcarman12078

Maybe Xracer would be interested... He's the one who bought her. I think the glass that's in it is salvageable. It will go where it belongs, but won't stay there. A soak in some hot water might convince it to behave, ot a little CA or clear epoxy might hold it where it belongs too.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Maybe Xracer would be interested... He's the one who bought her. I think the glass that's in it is salvageable. It will go where it belongs, but won't stay there. A soak in some hot water might convince it to behave, ot a little CA or clear epoxy might hold it where it belongs too.


try the hot water 1st.... sounds like it's just warped a bit...
Pete :wave:

also, get some neo mags used 4 buttons on fabric (dime sized)
and a thick flat metal surface (mini anvil-like...or big 1)...
put mags inside car over glass inverted so roof is on anvil...
that will hold the glass in place until the mega-glue dries ;-)


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman you sure stay busy lighting up cars. Wheeeew it makes me tired just trying to keep up with your postings. lol

Your light work makes that Green Hornet Car INCREDIBLE and the Dodge Wheely truck in Green by ho models is One Slick Chick!!

Bob...Love them all...zilla


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Oh man! You are starting to make me think of those couple of Modifieds I've seen over the years with a light on the roof.

Always interesting stuff! I continue to be amazed at the things I see on the forum. Neat to see the directions we have all gone off into with the core hobby we all share.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Trying to stay busy, but not always successful at doing it. I've got a few on the bench, and making things happen with all 3 at once. The hojoe A100 is getting there. The chassis is set up, the circuit board is made, just need to make the back post and mount part A to part C. I'm also working on a custom order for njbumper Mike. He requested a 59 Buick Electra MEV light up. It's chassis is also prepped, as well as it's circuit board being made. The third project might make Joe65's head spin...

Here's a sneak peek...








The body is a "Stomper" Chevy Van that piggy sent me a few years ago. I opened up the windows, opened up the overhead lights, as well as the side markers and the front bumper lights. Barring any fubars, this should be done Friday. I have to deal with 2 Dr appointments tomorrow, so hopefully I can get some bench time in between them. I really want to have the Buick and A100 done on Weds, so we'll see. I also need to fire up the mill and then the airbrush and get some new stuff ready to light. My done pile is looking kinda low.

I agree about all the neat oddball directions we've gone in the hobby. I am the biggest oddball though, since nothing I do is really race related, although at least 2 of my regulars do light up racing at times. My angle is more model railroad inspired, with the original HO slot car usage of moving scenery. While everyone else is in "go fast" mode, I'm wishing my stuff went slower.


----------



## Hittman101

Pretty SWEET!!! What kind of chassis are you using in it?


----------



## slotcarman12078

T Jet with the front axle in the truck hole.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Whoa!!! Those colors/paint scheme take ya back in time!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL.. Decals were borrowed from a 1/24 scale car, and stretched, shrunk and spliced. The originals had gaps to accommodate the door handles, so i had to do a little sloppy copy and paste. As long as you don't try to follow the lines around, it'll be okay! 

As I expected, nothing going on today. 2 Dr's appointments, and then helping the kids with the paper routes, and then cooking dinner pretty much fudged the whole day. Now I'm so dragged out tired I don't even want to wash the dishes, let alone do anything else. I was going to try to hit chat tonight, but I have I feeling I'll be sawing wood by chat time.


----------



## bobhch

Man that Van is Cool Daddy-O...it looks like something the Banana Splits would drive. lol

Bob...diggin' this van a lot...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here's the next project finished up on the bench today. Mike aka njbumper bought a few MEVs from my Ebay sales and asked for one lit up. I was going to attempt a 58 Caddy, but I was a bit concerned about the headlights, so we settled on a 59 Buick Electra. The requested color was dark metallic blue, and here's how she came out.













The timing on this was perfect. I had 2 dentist appointments this week and needed to cover the deductible. Also talking about great timing, I had a major problem removing the back bumper from this car prior to painting it and it ended up coming off in 2 pieces. Jerry (win43) was placing an order with MEV and was able to order a new bumper for this body, and wouldn't you know it, it showed up here in today's mail! This car handles like the other MEVs I've lit up. She runs sweet now that she got a little oil on her. She's all boxed up and ready to mail Mike!! I hope you like her!!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

That Buick looks really cool all lit up. The 2nd pic from the bottom is kinda creepy & cool all at the same time. It just has a cool vibe to it. The whole car has a cool vibe to it.


----------



## njbumper

Car LOOKS Great can't wait to recieve


----------



## alpink

I knew that Buicks had it goin on! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I flipped my bench lamp away for a dark room shot, same with the back. If I shut the light off, I have a rough time getting a focused picture. 

Here's your tracking # Mike: 9500 1107 5503 3227 6111 45 Expected delivery is Saturday. 

If I can have a good day tomorrow, hojoe's A100 should be buttoned up, and the 4X4 Chevy van may be also. At least I hope so...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Been keepin' busy at the bench today. Sorry hojoe, your A100 will hit the mail Monday. The van kept me distracted most of the day. I was getting frustrated with lil LEDs and doing it took a lot longer than I thought. Here's where the van is now. I still have to make the circuit board, and solder all the wires onto it. I'm thinking the board will go from front to back post just to make mounting this beast easier. It won't be a problem if I can keep everything centered...





Lots 'O LEDs on this puppy!!! I'm trying to keep everything even voltage-wise. I will probably need to put a green LED inside the back just to keep the voltage needs the same for the non white LEDs. Sux having to wire in series of 3's, but that's just the way it worked out. 4 white LEDs, 8 yellow or red LEDs + one greeny.. The green will tie in with the reds.


----------



## alpink

now THAT is bright. 
you just keep outdoing the last project
great!


----------



## WesJY

WOW! You sure that van wont blow up the power supply eh? LOL!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very little amperage Wes! :lol: 

This is the first project that I used separate LEDs for the front side markers, and I like how it looks! I mixed a drop or two of candy orange into the epoxy to give it some color, and it made the bumper lights, the side markers, and the roof yellow off road lights look better. 

I need to dig through my body boxes for a couple quickie bodies to light. I haven't started painting yet so I'm way behind. I think I have a Stude golden hawk and maybe I'll do another Dash Yenko to fill out this weekend's sales. I'm making a serious effort to get my first resin casting kit from Hobby Lobby. There's so much I want to try to do, and I'm long overdue for getting my feet wet with casting!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Killer day...*

Well, as usual, I'm way behind still. I had hoped to have this van done Friday evening... Here it is Sunday night (and late at that) and I can finally say I have the 4X4 Chevy van buttoned up. I do have to throw a quick clear coat on it before I hit the rack, but that's easy.

I struggled with used truck rims tonight. That alone set me back a couple hours, digging through my used wheel bin trying to find something that rolls smooth. Those RRR truck wheels are pretty good the first time, and maybe the 2nd time, but after that they are either too loose or cockeyed. The problem with even a slightly wobbly wheel is the vibration is enough to make the LEDs flicker; even with a fairly large capacitor. The bigger the tire, the more that wobble gets magnified. I guess I need to order more truck wheels from Bob Beers. I still have a few more 4X4 projects mentally lined up, not to mention another rescue truck in the not too distant future. 

I ended up using some NOS AFX wheels Jerry (win43) sent me. They don't look too bad with the shaved down hopper tires. Luckily, they roll pretty smooth and fixed my wobble issue.

Anyhoo, here's "Killer". That's the license plate I chose for this bad boy.















Okay, here's the specs on this build. The body is a Stomper push car, courtesy of the talking piggy, as is the roof spoiler (cast from an AW Boss Mustank). Thanks Dennis!! This project took forever, but my latest procedures finally made it feasible. Air horns are cast white metal (for choo choos). 

The chassis is a pretty much NOS Aurora w/ a 9 tooth. The tires are cut down TYCO Turbo Hoppers. The windshield was milled out of the body, as well as the side windows. I tried a new technique for making the glass, and it sorta worked. I installed a piece of clear transparency sheet, and then filled the windshield area with clear epoxy. It's not bad, but there's room for improvement. 

Decals were borrowed off line, and they were from a 1/24 scale van. The bad thing about them was they were notched for the door handles on the model and had to be patched, not to mention resized.. Paint recipe is black followed by silver for light blocking. Then I shot a couple of coats of white lacquer, followed by a few coats of pearl white nail polish. The pearl makes it pop better, especially in the sun light. Then I applied the decals all around it. Once I sealed the decals in clear, I faded candy green on the lower parts.

It's always a good idea to put a clear coat between paint layers. When the inevitable fubar comes around, it makes fixing it easy. A great example: I had to CA braces inside the body to support the circuit board, and silly me got a blob of CA on my thumb, and transferred it right on the driver's side upper decal. What could have been disastrous was a simple wet sand and that quick coat of clear I mentioned above. 

I think it's time for a couple easy projects!! This one did a good job of frazzling my brain!! :freak:


----------



## njbumper

LOOKING SWEET:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Ride, Great work SCM.


Rob


----------



## njbumper

BUICK runs and LOOKS Great going down the road.THANKS AGAIN Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're quite welcome Mike. Glad you like it! 

I finally got some bench time today!! In the works at present:

AW Suburban project for Mike (njbumper).
AW 64 GTO maybe another fire chief.
Nurora 37 Ford for Jerry (win43).
JL Fairlane may be a police car.
MM 66 GTO for Joeskylark
mm 67 Chevelle for Joe skylark.
AW Camaro with no solid paint scheme yet.
All light holes have been milled, just need to follow with a drill on the head lights. Man, my right hand was dead by the time I got these done!!! I might add a few more to the pile tomorrow, just because I like to get a whole bunch of painting done and give the cars some time to dry right.


----------



## win43

awesome builds


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome builds especially the Van! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a whole lot of lights...and whole lot of work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll bet the house lights dim when you squeeze the trigger???  RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow some awsome stuff bud. Totally digging that 59 Electra!!!! I gotta get me one of those!!!!


----------



## hojoe

What's the status of the A100? Last I heard it was gonna be buttoned up last Friday.
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> You're quite welcome Mike. Glad you like it!
> 
> I finally got some bench time today!! In the works at present:
> 
> AW Suburban project for Mike (njbumper).
> AW 64 GTO maybe another fire chief.
> Nurora 37 Ford for Jerry (win43).
> JL Fairlane may be a police car.
> MM 66 GTO for Joeskylark
> mm 67 Chevelle for Joe skylark.
> AW Camaro with no solid paint scheme yet.
> All light holes have been milled, just need to follow with a drill on the head lights. Man, my right hand was dead by the time I got these done!!! I might add a few more to the pile tomorrow, just because I like to get a whole bunch of painting done and give the cars some time to dry right.


how come u build the neatest stuff...w/ i'm broke ??? :freak:

BTW; a VERY BIG "TY" 4 the "Harry Potter" car 
hope I can return that favor back 2 U ..
runs GREAT on my track ;-)

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's done hojoe. It was finished yesterday. I had a bad spell where I couldn't sit at the bench. It'll be in tomorrow's mail heading your way. Just need the be able to pay the postage. Sorry for the delay. I'll get pix uploaded this evening.


----------



## hojoe

No problem. Can't wait to see the finished product. Thanks again.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here ya go hojoe!! It'll be on it's way tomorrow. Please PM me your mailing address in case I lost the box you sent it to me in.


----------



## bobhch

The Buick looks real Cool lit up as does the Van with all the extra fog lights to put it over the top!!

Oh and this Little Green Wagon is a Keeper also!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Been busy painting the next batch of projects today and yesterday. The day prior was spent prepping bodies. I have 10 painted and 1 halfway there. I can't recall what I designated from the police car and the Fire Chief, but the Police car will be a blue and white Highway Patrol car, and the Fairlane will be the Fire chief. 

Now I can get back to lighting stuff! First one coming up will be the old (like started over 3 years ago) Liver and Onions Ice Cream truck. This will probably be the only genny Aurora body I'll ever light... The LEDs are in, and tomorrow it'll get a chassis under it. I'm hoping for a decent sale (I know it's an oddball) 'cause I have to go to the airport in Albany on Thursday to pick up my sis in law. Following that will be a big ?. I have more than a few now that I can choose from...  hehehe


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Well, it only took me about 3 1/2 years....*

Hi gang!! Here's the next project off the CL&M bench!! It's been so long since I started this project that I honestly don't know how long it's been!. I got the body at the Parsippany slot show quite a ways back.. It may have been the fall of 2009, or the spring show of 2010. It was painted and treated to decals and then it sat in my case for like forever. Well, it's done now, bailing me out of a pickle with a bunch of freshly painted bodies on hold for the paint to dry, and me needing funds for a trip to the airport on Thurs. 

















Chassis is an NOS T Jet, Stock wheels up front and MEV wheels with silis in back. It's heading to S&S now, so grabs some Liver and Onions while it's still warm!!! lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Draggin' my tail...*

Well, I hoped I could have something else done today. I spent the morning chauffering fakily around for shopping, etc, and the hot and muggy stuff is back which really slows me down. I do have a couple semi blurry teaser pix to show after this post.

This body is a Greg Gipe aka taillights_fade on da bay version of a 41 Ford coupe aka Taildragger (in it's Hotwheels form. I shot this one in candy root beer. She's riding on an NOS T Jet chassis, with mismatched Vincents (you can't see the back anyways). The fronts are narrowed E size rears, with RRR fronts on them. I narrowed the back edge leaving a hub for shoe clearance. 















She'll be posted up in S&S in a few minutes....


----------



## kiwidave

The quality and your workmanship just gets better and better!!! Amazing custom work Joe.


----------



## slotcarman12078

One more taildragger picture...



Also, as promised, here's a couple teaser pix of the next 2 coming up. I had just shot the clear and they were still in the booth..





One of the tricks I did with the taildragger was also done with the GTO Police car. I shot the car with Alclad for the silver coat, and then liquid masked the chrome off. It worked out good for the Ford. I hope it also works with the GTO. It's tricky spraying over Alclad with anything and not destroying the effect. You need to mist coats on until you have decent coverage. This can mean 15-20 light misted coats before you have anything of substance on the body. The root beer came out sweet!! The GTO was more for the chrome, and once that was masked off I went heavy with the white. By the way, bot of those service vehicles have white pearl over the white so they pop really nice! Sadly, there was a just little over spray. 

Also, I need to address a problem us as a family are facing. Our landlord is raising our rent, and the TM said we're moving. The problem is where? As much as I hate this city, I've grown fond of it. The good thing is houses are cheap, the bad thing is taxes aren't. All in all though, it's not such a bad place. 

Now for the problem.... Finding a clean rent that we can afford, and has room for me to do my thing is nearly impossible. It's either more than we can afford, or is too small for me to have my shop, or it doesn't fit our furniture, or any combination of the 3. For less than the cost of rent we can buy a 2 family house, and once we have the upstairs rented, pretty much be 5-600.00 a month ahead. Coming up with the down payment is the issue. 

Without the tenant, the mortgage and taxes would be the same as what we're paying now. We can get a down payment assistance loan, but that's only about 1/2 what we'd need to buy. The other problem is the timing sucks. My surgery is a mere 21 days away and I can't help move stuff where ever we go. It takes time to make this all happen, and while I hate to admit it, we might have to stay in this apartment another month. We can't stop looking for a rent as a back up plan in case we can't raise the down payment. I also don't really want to give up trying to buy something, because it's so much better financially for us in the long run. 

I'm going to be pushing as much out as I can, trying to build up as much funds as I can in the meantime. I am also looking for help if anyone is willing to offer it. For the books it has to be a "gift", but "gifts" can be returned. I don't see it taking more than a year or two to "gift" it all back + some, as I am going to try to go back to work provided I get the okay from the Dr.. I can also work off the credit in custom work if that appeals to you. The biggest problem is we need to know if this can happen soon, so we can house shop (I have located 3 potential 2 family houses in our price range already). The odds of me keeping the lights on at CL&M are slim without this. Remember, every little bit helps!! If 30 of you can kick even a 100.00 each, we're pretty much in the door (and I'm not carrying her through the threshold! :lol: My PM's are cleared if anyone wants to help. I hate begging, but I have no one else to turn to now.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Highway Patrol GTO*

Don't mess with this cop!!! He's running a 421 tripower!!













Before you guys get all excited about this one, Someone has already laid claim to it. She's wearing white pearl with candy blue, and sporting a NOS chassis with customized stock wheels. nI++I hope you like it Mike!


----------



## Gear Head

Sweet fuzz mobile !

PS

Don't know how I got the angry face on this post and can't edit it.


----------



## njbumper

*Fuzz mobile*

LOVE THE CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Gear Head said:


> Sweet fuzz mobile !
> 
> PS
> 
> Don't know how I got the angry face on this post and can't edit it.



Go to edit mode, select advance, remove the checked, "Post Icon" (look below the text window), then save changes.


----------



## bobhch

:roll: Ooooooooooooh Yeah!!

The Fire Chief is going to be a Super Cool light up too!!

Nice 41 there slotcarman...it looks low and Glow!
The headlights look neat in that round old school format.

Bob...Gimmi a light (Woaaah I mean a Bud Light)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


That's smooooth looking!!! RM


----------



## partspig

It's gotta be the root beer!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! Fire chief and a suburban are on the bench now. I just hope my hands and arms will behave. I've been trying to work between numb spells in my arms and cramps in my hands.


----------



## win43

The rootbeer seems to make that Tail Dragger ......................... "float" .............. :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Next level fire chief..*

Hi gang! Fresh off the CL&M bench is a fire chief Fairlane in red and white pearl. On this one I decided to go all out with the lighting, and put individual LEDs up front. The head lights are white LEDs, and the high beams are red ones, as are the tail light LEDs. It makes them light up a bit brighter, though my cfamera washes the reds out with glare from the whites. This is sitting on a NOS chassis with customized stock wheels. 

















She's headed to S&S now... I hate mid week sales, but what can I do???


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, I was on page two!! I'm supposed to be getting tons of stuff done, and instead slowed down!! The big "O" is a mere 2 days away, and all I have finished is a Hilltop Nomad Panel, and the paint got messed up at the last minute. I put on the decals, and the first coat of clear must have been too hot for the paint to handle, and it cracked in a few spots. I tried wet sanding it, and the next coat only made it worse...

















It's been a very messed up month. Time has been split between trying to sell a bunch of stuff on the bay to raise money for a down payment (so far, no good) trying to find a decent rent we can afford and that will keep me doing what I do (so far, no good), getting poked and prodded by numerous nurses, X ray techs, etc (so far, so good) and trying to get stuff done. I have 8 circuit boards made, posts tapped, brass screw plates tapped, and bodies painted and ready for me to fudge up. It's just been so crazy here, the stress is getting to all of us. 

What's killing me is we found a couple of 2 family houses that would cost us monthly what we are paying in rent (for the mortgage and taxes) if we lived there on our own. The upstairs tenant would cover those expenses if it's rented, and our rent money could get put towards getting out of debt faster. We even have a tenant lined up. But getting that much cash built up with the TM's disability check and my little income will never happen. Between all that is going on house-wise, plus the impending down time with this operation, our nerves are frayed. Still praying for a miracle!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Moon Equipped Hilltop 57 Chevy Panel..*

Oooops!! Posted in the wrong place!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Back home...*

Hey gang!! I survived the operation!!  



I'll be wearing this collar for about a month, so it's going to be a chore getting stuff done. Hopefully I can still do some things, but the collar really limits my range of motion.

Here's a few pix of the suburban/airstream I lit up for Mike (njbumper) and managed to get in the mail before check in.











I hope you like her Mike!! She should be delivered Saturday. Tracking number is 9114 9011 5981 8180 2207 70

I'm going to be on and off the air for a week. It hurts sitting up for long periods of time right now.:wave:


----------



## njbumper

AWESOME LOOKING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Incredible package deal Joe!


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe glad to see you home and hope your doing well best of luck and get well soon!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Two week report...*

Hey gang!! Yes, I'm still alive and kicking!! Well, maybe not kicking just yet, but I'm still on the right side of the grass...

Today marked the 2 week anniversary of my neck surgery. I've got good news, and some bad news to report. My day started with my first follow up at the Dr's office. First up was a couple of Xrays to see if everything is still where it's supposed to be. Internally, things look great. I now have 2 plates, 6 screws and 2 mesh rings that weren't there 15 days ago. I had 2 discs completely removed, the mesh encapsulates donated bone fragments which tell my body the vertebra are "fractured" and need to heal (the fusion part). The replacements (fusions) are in line (C4-C5 and C5-C6). Everything is in place and looking good. 

The bad part is in regards of my arms, with my right arm in particular being the major issue. My motor skills with my right arm are severely diminished, and most interestingly referred to by the Dr as a type of Palsy. To put it in layman's terms, I can only lift my right arm to shoulder high, and then any movement beyond that requires "help", be it my left arm assisting, or the Dr lifting above that point. I also lack strength in the bicep area. The Doc was a bit troubled by this situation and did send a msg to the top doc. I'm still waiting to hear back. 

That's bad enough news... even worse is my right arm fine motor skills are messed up. I can handle some stuff, but my milling bits will need a longer vacation than I anticipated. I'm beyond just rusty. 

There is some good news. My bench is clean and ready for some action. I just have to get my right arm on board and I'll be ready to tackle some projects. 

I want to personally thank you guys for the cool "get well soon!!" boxes!! It's cool to get these surprises in the mail!! It's like every day or so one shows up... So... Mega thank yous to:
Bubba123 Pete
Parts pig Dennis
Black Oxx Rob
AMX Craig
win43 Jerry
Hilltop Randy
Split Poster Jeff

Also a huge thank you to 65 Comet Hank, who has entrusted me with a project so cool, it's making my toes curl just thinking about it! (He also payed in advance which really helped out!) I can't wait to get on it!! The LEDs are ordered and were supposed to arrive today, but maybe tomorrow??? I may have to rethink it a little, but when I'm ready to start, I'll give him a call and get his take on it. 

If I've forgotten you, please speak up!! My meds do make me loopy at times and my memory lately is not one of my strong points! 

I do have some bodies painted up, some with trim painted, some without, so the milling part isn't a major issue yet. I have a Camaro on the bench, and I'm trying to get the trim painted, so I can get it lit up...

By the way, here's my beeeeutiful scar from the operation!! It's an "Outie"!!! lol



Thanks also for the good vibes, prayers, etc!! They worked pretty darn good!!


----------



## alpink

congrats on the good news part and hopefully time will heal the problem areas. better to get some relief than not
hope tjetsgrig reads this!


----------



## slotcarman12078

He considering a neck job?? My arm problem might be related in some way, because it was evident in the hospital. It has improved some since I was discharged. I was having numbness episodes with my entire right arm before the operation. It is possible the Dr had to get between the disc and the nerve (where the irritation was) to remove the disc without causing major damage to the nerve, and what I have now is the after effects from that part of the surgery. I'm glad to say that since the surgery, I've had zero numbness. The arm problem may not have anything to do with my neck, but is due to how I'm able to sleep with the collar on. Possibly my upper back reacting to my limited sleeping possibilities. The collar only gives me a couple of feasible positions, none of which I personally like. 

Oh, I would also like to thank Percosets, for making the past 2 weeks and the next 4 weeks bearable!! :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> He considering a neck job?? My arm problem might be related in some way, because it was evident in the hospital. It has improved some since I was discharged. I was having numbness episodes with my entire right arm before the operation. It is possible the Dr had to get between the disc and the nerve (where the irritation was) to remove the disc without causing major damage to the nerve, and what I have now is the after effects from that part of the surgery. I'm glad to say that since the surgery, I've had zero numbness. The arm problem may not have anything to do with my neck, but is due to how I'm able to sleep with the collar on. Possibly my upper back reacting to my limited sleeping possibilities. The collar only gives me a couple of feasible positions, none of which I personally like.
> 
> Oh, I would also like to thank Percosets, for making the past 2 weeks and the next 4 weeks bearable!! :lol:


me thinks u'r arm & motor skill issues, are part of that very invasive neck muscles surgery..especially the lifting part....

Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Could very well be Pete123. Oh, I forgot one little positive oddity that is somewhat related.. Since 2000, there's been one disc/vertebrae location that was out of whack, locked up tight as a drum, and absolutely was not going to get back in position so I could get some relief. It affected my breathing by making my chest hurt with much more than a shallow breath, and has been a constant nagging pain between my shoulder blades. This "spot" endured 10 weeks of physical therapy, chiropractors, and every back stretch, manipulation by the TM, etc without budging. Last week, while sitting on the sofa, I leaned back and "POP" it went back in place!! 13 years of upper back pain suddenly was gone!!It hasn't come back yet, so I'm hoping it's going to stay this way!!! :woohoo:

I know the spinal cord and back muscles work in strange ways. A pinched nerve here causes this muscle to tense up, which causes this other vertabrae to go out of whack, which in turn affects this other muscle. This POP was a complete but welcome shocker!!


----------



## WesJY

Glad you are doing good. take it easy Bud!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Still didn't get a haircut Hippy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry Ed.. That ain't gonna happen!! I flat out refuse to grow up! :tongue:


----------



## Hittman101

Glad to hear that your doing better!!! I for one miss seeing your projects on here.. Keep healing up and feeling better..


----------



## kiwidave

"I flat out refuse to grow up" Woohooo!! That's what I like to see!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

Joe get well soon !!


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> Joe get well soon !!


ditto...take it easy on that neck-pop....til it has time 2 settle in place :thumbsup:

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Today marks week 3 since my neck surgery. Sadly, there's no improvement in my arm. At least now I am officially free of the neck collar. I do still wear it when I'm sleeping.. I'm trying my best to work my right arm as much as I can. What is kinda strange is if I get myself exactly in the right position, I can lift my arm without any pain, though it is weak and I have no real control. One little movement and I'm back to about 40% arm function. The other problem revolves around sleep. The pain associated with my arm is akin to a spike going through my shoulder socket. It's a regular occurrence at night, and causes me to wake up numerous times, and makes it difficult to fall asleep. There is no comfortable position to lay in.


I've got a clean bench, a couple hot projects on it, but just don't feel safe doing anything just yet. One little slip with the epoxy and a paint job is ruined, same with a soldering iron, and even more so with the milling bits. Maybe next week will see some improvement...


----------



## alpink

have you talked with the doctors about this pain and limited motion in your arm/hand?
was there any physical therapy after the surgery?


----------



## slotcarman12078

No PT yet.The Dr. made a note of it ans said to give it time. Til then, for what it's worth, I'm officially totally disabled. Pain meds are my friend still.


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> No PT yet.The Dr. made a note of it ans said to give it time. Til then, for what it's worth, I'm officially totally disabled. Pain meds are my friend still.


so we can expect some tie dyed paint schemes and happy cars, with unicorns and ligers painted on them. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nopers. As much as I want to get back at it, my arm isn't cooperating. The pain meds knock the pain scale from 9 to 3, but that doesn't make my arm work the way it's supposed to. Fine motor skills are gone. I can sit at the bench and push stuff around, but I don't dare try anything yet. Milling bits can be rather expensive, and making fubars out of what I have painted by trying to light and might consequently have to strip and repaint just isn't worth the risk. The part of my arm causing the most pain is the same part of my arm that was tender before the surgery. The possibility that the nerve damage that was present prior to the surgery got further aggravated by the surgery itself is there. It'll just be a matter of waiting to see if there's an improvement over time. Remember, the disc material removed was up against the nerve, and the process of safely removing the disc may have irritated the associated nerves further. I go back in 3 weeks, and the Dr will assess the situation from there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That sucks Joe - Hoping for good news in a few weeks for ya.


----------



## WesJY

Take it easy Joe! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*4 week report*

Hi guys. I forgot to give y'all my fourth week status report. This is the second time today that I'm awake due to shoulder discomfort X2. If you didn't catch it elsewhere, I'm having more arm issues, as the problems with my right arm is now affecting my left also. 

Here's a run down of both. Starting with my neck... both sides of my neck are still walls of overly tense, tight muscles. All of them are locked up, which I'm sure is compressing the remainder of the discs that can be smooshed in my neck. We all know what smooshed discs can cause.

Arms... I can now only lift my left arm shoulder high, and my right arm goes slightly lower. I can rest my arm on my desk and totally relax my bicep (on either arm) and I can physically feel the muscle string all taut like a guitar string inside my elbow joint. This stays tight regardless of my arm's position. I can feel the tension in that one section of bicep extend from my wrist one way, and to another constant weak spot right where the sensation of a spike going into my shoulder/arm joint is (also both sides).

Even stranger, my triceps are dead to the world at times with noticeable muscle loss already on my right arm. My guess is the right side's been out of service quite a bit for the whole four weeks now. Between the issues in my arms, it's throwing off my ability to judge the weight of an object. Even a sheet of copier paper feels like it weighs heavier than it should. This is also the primary cause of my arm's motor skills going bye bye. 

There is also tightness in the front of my shoulders reaching the spike location in both arms...

As far as my upper back is concerned, When either side, or both bother me, there is a tense strand (kinda like in my arm) of muscle that runs from the center of my back to the weak spot on the affected arm, which is as mentioned the "spike entry point". This "Strand" (or string might be a better word) of muscles goes sort of under the shoulder blade, and also is akin to a guitar string that's been over tightened, only bigger. Maybe a bass guitar string.

Back in the 80's when I had back issues, my chiropractor taught me about "pressure points", in which if you have a muscle locked up involuntarily, if you can find the "hot spot" and apply hard pressure on it you can get that particular muscle to relax. It does work if the pressure point is accessible. I have been able to relax all of these involuntary contractions (except for my inner elbows)for a spell by utilizing this pressure point method, though relief doesn't always last very long, and only if I stumble across the right order. It's kind of like a pad lock.. In order for it to unlock everything, I have to find the right combination. There are times where if I sit in the right position, it all pretty much loosens up on it's own, but that's not always long term relief. Moving out of that magical position can immediately lock it all back up again. Other times it lasts for a few hours.

Needless to say, things aren't looking up just yet. Again, my apologies to Hank, Hojoe, and Jerry for the delay in your projects. I fully anticipated being back in the saddle a week ago when I took on your projects. I'm still wary of working on the bodies I have painted, let alone try any hand milling. I have a hard enough time writing with a pen now, I don't even want to think about how quickly I could break a tiny end mill with my arms as they are. I'm just under 2 weeks away from my next neurologist appointment, but I think I will send the Dr. an email regarding my new discoveries, because he didn't know about my triceps being dead to the world. 

When I woke up at 2:15 this morning I gave my arms a much more thorough exam while I waited for the pains to subside. It sux when 2 percosets don't fix the problem! I hate taking stuff that's as addictive as this stuff is, but if a double dose can't handle the pain management what else can I do?? I think I'll try sleeping on the recliner at night again. I can't roll onto my sides as easily that way, and laying like that instantly brings on the problem, or escalates it if it's there in it's mild form.

I'm still hanging in there and hoping things work out, but right now it's getting aggravating that I can't do anything. I want to get on the projects I have piled up!!


----------



## XracerHO

Hope & pray, Joe, your feeling better soon & recovery comes quicker. Hang in there, forget the projects & hope you get some relief soon! ..RL


----------



## hojoe

Don't worry about the projects. Your health and well being are more important. The projects will still be there when you are ready.
hojoe


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe you need to relax and not worry about the projects .You need to get better so you can enjoy life and your hobby .Your friends are here and they understand so RELAXXXXZZZZZ. A FREIND!


----------



## joegri

yo joe i,m very sad to hear that your recovery is going slow n painful.however,i believe you can grind this out and be back to painting those fabulous ghost paint jobs and soldering them tiny lights! keep movin and dont look back...they might be gainin on ya!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Glad to hear it IS getting better, if slowly. Don't rush it, and youll bounce back eventually.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hi guys. I forgot to give y'all my fourth week status report. This is the second time today that I'm awake due to shoulder discomfort X2. If you didn't catch it elsewhere, I'm having more arm issues, as the problems with my right arm is now affecting my left also.
> 
> Here's a run down of both. Starting with my neck... both sides of my neck are still walls of overly tense, tight muscles. All of them are locked up, which I'm sure is compressing the remainder of the discs that can be smooshed in my neck. We all know what smooshed discs can cause.
> 
> Arms... I can now only lift my left arm shoulder high, and my right arm goes slightly lower. I can rest my arm on my desk and totally relax my bicep (on either arm) and I can physically feel the muscle string all taut like a guitar string inside my elbow joint. This stays tight regardless of my arm's position. I can feel the tension in that one section of bicep extend from my wrist one way, and to another constant weak spot right where the sensation of a spike going into my shoulder/arm joint is (also both sides).
> 
> Even stranger, my triceps are dead to the world at times with noticeable muscle loss already on my right arm. My guess is the right side's been out of service quite a bit for the whole four weeks now. Between the issues in my arms, it's throwing off my ability to judge the weight of an object. Even a sheet of copier paper feels like it weighs heavier than it should. This is also the primary cause of my arm's motor skills going bye bye.
> 
> There is also tightness in the front of my shoulders reaching the spike location in both arms...
> 
> As far as my upper back is concerned, When either side, or both bother me, there is a tense strand (kinda like in my arm) of muscle that runs from the center of my back to the weak spot on the affected arm, which is as mentioned the "spike entry point". This "Strand" (or string might be a better word) of muscles goes sort of under the shoulder blade, and also is akin to a guitar string that's been over tightened, only bigger. Maybe a bass guitar string.
> 
> Back in the 80's when I had back issues, my chiropractor taught me about "pressure points", in which if you have a muscle locked up involuntarily, if you can find the "hot spot" and apply hard pressure on it you can get that particular muscle to relax. It does work if the pressure point is accessible. I have been able to relax all of these involuntary contractions (except for my inner elbows)for a spell by utilizing this pressure point method, though relief doesn't always last very long, and only if I stumble across the right order. It's kind of like a pad lock.. In order for it to unlock everything, I have to find the right combination. There are times where if I sit in the right position, it all pretty much loosens up on it's own, but that's not always long term relief. Moving out of that magical position can immediately lock it all back up again. Other times it lasts for a few hours.
> 
> Needless to say, things aren't looking up just yet. Again, my apologies to Hank, Hojoe, and Jerry for the delay in your projects. I fully anticipated being back in the saddle a week ago when I took on your projects. I'm still wary of working on the bodies I have painted, let alone try any hand milling. I have a hard enough time writing with a pen now, I don't even want to think about how quickly I could break a tiny end mill with my arms as they are. I'm just under 2 weeks away from my next neurologist appointment, but I think I will send the Dr. an email regarding my new discoveries, because he didn't know about my triceps being dead to the world.
> 
> When I woke up at 2:15 this morning I gave my arms a much more thorough exam while I waited for the pains to subside. It sux when 2 percosets don't fix the problem! I hate taking stuff that's as addictive as this stuff is, but if a double dose can't handle the pain management what else can I do?? I think I'll try sleeping on the recliner at night again. I can't roll onto my sides as easily that way, and laying like that instantly brings on the problem, or escalates it if it's there in it's mild form.
> 
> I'm still hanging in there and hoping things work out, but right now it's getting aggravating that I can't do anything. I want to get on the projects I have piled up!!


won't Doc get U any "Muscle-Relaxer" meds??
Pete (??)


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm already on a muscle relaxer.. Flexeril 3X a day. I plan on calling tomorrow and trying to get in. I'm losing way too much sleep, waking up 2-3 times a night in pain and it takes an hour or more, along with another pain pill before I can fall back to sleep. All it takes is for me to roll onto my side, and within two minutes my shoulder is screaming. Whatever is occurring in my back (I'm assuming it's my spine), it's making every muscle involved with my shoulder lock up tight. 

This can happen to either shoulder or both at once, depending on how the nerves are getting pinched I guess. This may be caused by my neck muscles being overly tight putting strain on my upper back and then lying on my side causes the nerves to pinch. All I know is at times it feels like stuff is tearing, or about to. I also need to show him my dead triceps and the always tight bicep muscle strand. I'm hoping there's a stronger muscle relaxer he can give so I can sleep at night at least. I don't want something that's going to make me useless all day... Bad enough the lack of sleep is doing it now.


----------



## alpink

are you considering using the neck brace again?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wear it if my neck gets sore tired. Sitting at the computer at too long a stretch doesn't help. The brace causes it's own irritations.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I wear it if my neck gets sore tired. Sitting at the computer at too long a stretch doesn't help. The brace causes it's own irritations.


maybe u'r bed mattress is 2 soft, or the firmness has broken down (???)
a 4x8 3/4" (4 a queen size bed) sheet of plywood between mattress & boxspring .. can make it much more comfortable ...
I did this 2 my bed....seriously :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*5 weeks and no relief....*

Hi gang. Time for a 5 week report. I'm still having issues, and I'm slowly figuring some stuff out. I'm scheduled for a CT Scan next week (2 actually, as my hiatus hernia is back too) and a Dr. visit next Friday to go over the results. 

I have the what's for the most part. I need the Dr. to figure out the why part of the equation. Here's the issues as they currently stand. Fine motor skills, still gone. What's causing this?? I have muscles in my arms that are pretty much dead to the world. My triceps are mush, even when I try to tighten them. There's a section of bicep (or a muscle underneath it) that is locked up tight. I can relax my bicep, and with my palm up, you can actually see it if my elbow is slightly bent. It's so taut, it's painful. This situation is nearly equal in both arms. The left arm is slightly behind in muscle loss. There is a "pressure point under the biceps that if I press down on for about 20 seconds will temporarily let that muscle band loosen up. How long it stays loose varies.

All the above listed (4 week report) tight muscles (mostly when I am laying down and roll on either side) are still there. It's waking me up 2-3 times a night, makes it hard to fall asleep, or both. Last night it took nearly 3 hours to fall asleep. It also took a percocet, 2 tylenol, and a shot of Jager to get me to pass out. Sadly, I wound up with about 5 restless hours of sleep. Also, as before, when I wake up (usually from rolling on my side) it takes over an hour to pass back out. 

The Q for the Dr. is why? What is going on that is causing all these problems with my arms? Why can't I lay on my side without 5-6 muscles locking up tighter than a guitar string? I hope he gets the answers and finds a solution!!

I wish I had some positive news for youse. I wish I was back at it at the bench. So far, no good...


----------



## win43

Dang slot if you were a horse: :beatdeadhorse: :lol:

Feel better soon dude.


----------



## honda27

*post*

get well mr.mod :beatdeadhorse: lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is nuts!! This is the second time tonight I'm awake... I've been up since 3 AM this time. You know what a charlie horse feels like?? I got one in each upper arm and they won't go away... Double percosets didn't touch them either. And moving my arms only makes them hurt more...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Maybe time to see a lawyer about a Suit against the Surgeon, for pain and suffering caused by malpractice?


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> This is nuts!! This is the second time tonight I'm awake... I've been up since 3 AM this time. You know what a charlie horse feels like?? I got one in each upper arm and they won't go away... Double percosets didn't touch them either. And moving my arms only makes them hurt more...


joe, u need muscle relaxers & something (diet??) 2 reduce the amino (I think)
acids buildup in the muscles...w/ causes about all Charlie Horses..

get w/ a Vet of an RN... on this... 

Pete (sry 'bout it Bro.:-(


----------



## slotcarman12078

100% right about muscle relaxers 123. The whole issue revolves around muscles that are involuntarily bound up tight... much tighter than I could make them if I tried; and also some muscles that aren't getting the signals to tighten up. The overly tight go from neck to shoulders to mid upper arms, from my chest to upper arms, and across my shoulder blades to my arm, and occasionally going to my elbows. The tightness is completely involuntary and uncontrollable. The tight ones simply refuse to loosen up. 

As mush as I'd like a windfall right now from a law suit, I won't just yet. This stuff takes time to work out, so I'm giving it a chance. The CT scan will hopefully shed some light on what's going wrong, and hopefully I can get some heavy duty relaxers this Friday. I'd rather have stuff relaxed and not hurting than pain meds to just cover up the problem. What's sad is I really want to get back to the bench, but just sitting here typing hurts. Heck, just sitting hurts!! I'm reduced to typing right handed.  This latest version of tightness really sucks because I can't find the proper order of pressure points that will make it relax. I had kind of figured the right arm muscle relaxer method out for some temporary relief, but this new problem is proving way trickier. I slept much of Sunday, and am ready to crash again now, so at least I'm getting caught up on my sleep.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> 100% right about muscle relaxers 123. The whole issue revolves around muscles that are involuntarily bound up tight... much tighter than I could make them if I tried; and also some muscles that aren't getting the signals to tighten up. The overly tight go from neck to shoulders to mid upper arms, from my chest to upper arms, and across my shoulder blades to my arm, and occasionally going to my elbows. The tightness is completely involuntary and uncontrollable. The tight ones simply refuse to loosen up.
> 
> As mush as I'd like a windfall right now from a law suit, I won't just yet. This stuff takes time to work out, so I'm giving it a chance. The CT scan will hopefully shed some light on what's going wrong, and hopefully I can get some heavy duty relaxers this Friday. I'd rather have stuff relaxed and not hurting than pain meds to just cover up the problem. What's sad is I really want to get back to the bench, but just sitting here typing hurts. Heck, just sitting hurts!! I'm reduced to typing right handed.  This latest version of tightness really sucks because I can't find the proper order of pressure points that will make it relax. I had kind of figured the right arm muscle relaxer method out for some temporary relief, but this new problem is proving way trickier. I slept much of Sunday, and am ready to crash again now, so at least I'm getting caught up on my sleep.


i'm no Doc...
but me thinks u "May" have a pinched nerve in the area of where the surgery
was done, or from the release of the tension by the surgery (??)
my brother has similar... from smacking his hard hatted head, 2 the inside
truck's roof B4 flipping a loaded cement truck on a gravel trailed hill..
long story, but they w/ building elect. windmills in high hills & he did so to avoid crushing 2 idiots on 4wheelers that were illegally there...

anyways...he is using a treatment that involves "Radio-Frequency" (as I understand it) 4 the nerve damage... it works something like the electrical
gizmo's they used 2 use to zap the nerve.... 

but LESS painfull & LONGER acting between... treatments....

ain't there some "Vets" (my slang 4 Human doctors/nurses) on here ???
or anyone that knows/heard of treating spinal nerve damage....

got another bud in NY that got back spinal nerve damage in an auto accident
a decade + ago... got something done about 1 1/2 yrs. ago @ Upstate Med.
part of SUNY, in Syracuse, NY.....

both him & my brother have been successfully treated 4 spinal nerve damage there.....

If nothing else, good place 2 start research on getting med-help...(??)

PM me Joe, if u want my brother & friends email addys.. i'll introduce u's & they can give U info on what was/is being done 2 them..


Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*6 week progress (or lack of) report...*

Hi guys. Yes, I'm still alive. Yesterday marked week 6 with my arms still on the fritz. My visit with the Dr. yesterday didn't yield me any good news. The Dr. emailed the big cheese (the one who does the surgery) regarding my issues, and the best he could say was continue waiting and see if there's any improvement. He is setting me up with physical therapy to try to get the range of motion back in my arms. 

He didn't want to talk pain management at all, meaning when my pain pills run out, I'm basically on my own. It doesn't matter too much since the darn things do little for me anyways. What he doesn't understand is the problems I have regarding pain are concentrated at night when I'm trying to sleep, and during the day while I'm still in pain, it's nowhere near what I feel when lying down. I managed to get about 4 hours last night, and I've been up since 2:30. Needless to say, I'm still in the same boat I was in. About 50% use of my right arm, and about 30% use of my left. 

The Dr. doesn't grasp the whacked out dynamics of my back. He didn't care about muscles being taut involuntarily causing me grief. This latest issue wasn't clearly discussed until I was on the phone with him after dinner, and all I got out of that conversation was the approval for more Gabapentin (for nerve damage). I told him I don't need pain meds if I could get a night time muscle relaxer (stronger than the Flexeril I am on). The lack of sleep is not helping matters at all...

I am limited in the time I can sit at my computer, but I do check in here multiple times a day just to make sure everything is going okay. Due to the fact that I'm getting so little sleep, I am crashing much earlier than I was. Sorry I am missing chat, but by 9:00 I'm already crashing out on the recliner. At least there I can sleep for 3-4 hour stretches. In bed I wake up after an hour. 

Regardless of how I feel, I have to start working at the bench again. I'm going to start with stuff I've already painted, and then try to work into the other stuff on the bench for HoJoe and Comet Hank. I'm not planning on 8 hour marathons just yet, so no fears. I'll be doing a little at a time because I can only sit in my chair for so long (same issue as with the 'puter). I'm going to have to break into this slowly and cautiously. I still dread messing stuff up and having to strip and repaint because my arms weren't functioning properly. Hopefully, whatever is still messed up starts working itself out.


----------



## alpink

a lawyer and a different doctor. the sooner the better. Dr.s are so cocky, especially specialists. they need to be brought down a rung now and again. but all the really happens is THEIR lawyer makes a deal, out of court settlement, so the Dr is never actually admitting fault.


----------



## 65 COMET

Hello Joe. Listen their is this guy 3 blocks to the left of your house make a left and go 2 more blocks on the right, with a paper bag . He has the good stuff.lol .Joe we're still here your health is more important.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

An infraction is was I got, for showing emotion over Joe's situation, and expressing that his Surgeon Screwed Up. But I only used two letters with a an apostrophe in between to signify "screwed up" .
Oh brother...


----------



## fordcowboy

READ THE TOS please it will help you understand. It is a rule. FCB Moderator


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> a lawyer and a different doctor. the sooner the better. Dr.s are so cocky, especially specialists. they need to be brought down a rung now and again. but all the really happens is THEIR lawyer makes a deal, out of court settlement, so the Dr is never actually admitting fault.


Joe,
is there a "Pain-Clinic" or "Specialists" near u...
they have worked wonders 4 my brother w/ radio frequency therapies ...
Jerry (Winn..) is going to get these 2....
get w/ him 4 info :thumbsup:

also, thank DEA. 4 'r doc. being 2 scared to give u pain meds :-/

also, see a (or different) "Nerve-Specialist"...
maybe they can track down that illusive pinched nerve (s)

man, constant pain w/ NO way (medicine or other) really Rotts 

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

*We're 7 weeks into this mess...*

Hi guys! I wish I had some really good news to report, but there is only one improvement to mention. I have regained most of my right arm movement and control, and have experienced a lot less pain in my right shoulder. My left shoulder is still on the fritz though, and I really need both to function at the bench. I will be trying to get back into it, though I will still be limited as to what I can do. 

The biggest obstacle I am facing is the lack of ability to lift my left arm high enough to work without a huge amount of pain. My left arm is still at about a 75% loss of motor function and control. To do this I would have to rely on friction (holding my hand on the bench) to maintain any semblance of use. I can raise up my seat to reduce the arm lifting, but then I can't see what I'm doing, since I don't use my glasses when I work, and my nose is generally a couple inches from the work piece. Finding the happy medium may not be completely possible yet.

I appreciate everyone's patience waiting through this unexpected extended recovery period. My original time estimates were based on everything going to plan. Sadly, that didn't happen. 

I haven't forgotten who i owe work to, and will do my best to get going on it, even if it means discomfort while I do them. Projects in the line up are:

Dodge A100 light up for HoJoe.
Lakester project for Hank (65 Comet)
I have a long forgotten project for JoeZ sitting here staring me in the face too.
I have 3 in the mix for Joe65Skylark that need I to get going again... Hopefully he's on the mend and will be back on the boards soon.
This is on top of the bodies I had lined up for my own projects before the surgery.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my left arm follows through in the same time frame that my right did. The left side flared up a couple weeks behind the right, so hopefully it will get back to normal soon!!


----------



## alpink

Joe, I would think all of your customers would prefer that you get well. your creations are priceless and putting any unnecessary pressure on you is not conducive to your health. yeah, we had all hoped you would be bouncing around like a new born by now. but, take it easy. we can wait. figure out what you can do comfortably and don't go beyond that. forcing your left arm to pay it's fair share of room and board might result in less than what you want in the long run. BIG picture here. deep breaths ... in through the nose, out through the mouth .... in, out,..... in , out .....


----------



## plymouth71

have you ever tried a "tens" machine for pain relief?


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Joe, I would think all of your customers would prefer that you get well. your creations are priceless and putting any unnecessary pressure on you is not conducive to your health. yeah, we had all hoped you would be bouncing around like a new born by now. but, take it easy. we can wait. figure out what you can do comfortably and don't go beyond that. forcing your left arm to pay it's fair share of room and board might result in less than what you want in the long run. BIG picture here. deep breaths ... in through the nose, out through the mouth .... in, out,..... in , out .....


thought (??)
magnifying lamp (Snobby-Lobby Or maybe Wally-World??)

also, any luck finding a "Pain-Clinic" close by....
that new-ish radio wave treatment works wonders 4 my brother in NY...
only do it about once every 3 months... 

where w/ u Al??? w/ "I" w/ hyperventilating last year's bypass surg. :freak:

remember ANY "GOOD" news...is "GOOD-NEWS" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Week nine is pretty much behind me...*

Well guys, it's now officially over 2 months, and I'm still stuck with limited arm skills. I am happy to report that I am finally getting some bench time! I'm not anywhere near full control of my left arm though. I still have some dead spots when attempting certain motions, and it's working with with limited muscles, so it gets tired out really fast. I have lost most of my left upper arm muscle tone, and the main biceps and triceps muscles in my left arm are not responding at all to what my brain is telling them to do. Needless to say, I still have a ways to go to get back to normal. 

This morning I decided to take a chance and do some milling on long overdue projects. HoJoe, your A-100 has it's lights milled out and I'm on it! Hank (65 Comet), your Hot Rod Lakester has it's exhaust and tail lights milled out! My sincerest apologies that these projects are so far behind!!!! I never anticipated the side effects of my neck surgery, let alone how long I would be down because of them. I am not going to overdo it, but I promise to focus on these projects as much as I possibly can to get them buttoned up and on their way back to you guys. 

I do have a plan or two to deviate slightly on the Lakester Hot Rod... If it goes to plan, it will be even cooler than expected. I have the supplied radiator and headlights in silicone now, and will try to make new ones with JB Weld. The white originals might glow a little too much once I open them up to light. Hmmm... And a fresh thought just now hit me.. I could use white LEDs in them and fill the eye sockets with dots of red epoxy so they glow white with red eyeballs... Either that or my alternate plan of painting the skulls bone white over the JB Weld.... I also have an alternate plan for the grille, but while it looks good in my head, I have yet to try and see if it will work. I sure don't want to do it on Hank's car without trying it on another victim first. This car is being customized in a creepy theme, so if this idea fleshes out, it'll bump it up another notch or two. 

Again, a major thank you to Hank and Joe for their continued patience. I've been going stir crazy not being able to do much of anything slot related. It doesn't help that since the surgery, what was left of my table went bye bye. I don't even have a test track set up now, and when I do need one, I'll have to set up something temporary on the floor.  Crossing my fingers I'm nearing the end of this nerve issue and things can return to normal. :wave:


----------



## 65 COMET

:wave:Hello Joe like I said before no hurry you getting better is more important! On that note I hope you are feeling better . I do understand that you are going sturcrazy and hate not doing anything. So do what you can when you can and keep your sanity.:wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

Ditto on what 65 comet said. I'm in no hurry. Your health is more important than a toy car.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's been a long, strange ride...*

Christmas day will mark 15 weeks since my neck surgery, and sadly, I'm still suffering from strange, unexpected side effects. I got a call from the surgeon that performed the operation back in Sept, and was told he wanted to schedule me for an appointment to see him personally. That was more than a couple of weeks ago, and I have yet to have that appointment. I'll post up a couple of pix later showing one part of the problems I've been dealing with. Hopefully it'll give you an idea of what I've been going through.

It took me a couple months longer than I anticipated, but I finally have a couple things buttoned up for show and tell. First up, is an HO Models Dodge A-100 I lit up for HoJoe. This time, he sent me a kit to light up. It being red meant for a little light leakage as shown in an earlier post. Sadly, once I put in the red epoxy, it's kind of hard to back track and do over. I did what I could to block the glow, but you can't tell if it'll all work.

















This should be in the mail tomorrow, provided my Ebay sales come through tonight. It's been really slow due to the holidays, and if I sell one or two items I'm lucky.

More in a few...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dude, where my muscle???*

Okay, I may as well get this out of the way. As I said in the previous post, I've been dealing with very strange side effects from the surgery. Here is an example. By the way, this issue happened with my right arm first, and then both arms were doing the same thing, and now it's just my left arm left with issues. I did lose about 1/2 my upper arm strength in my right arm since it started working again. I'm still confident that my left arm will continue to straighten out on it's own. It's just in the meantime I have very limited strength in my left arm, and odds are when it starts working again it'll be about 1/2 the muscle I had.


This is what is left of my left biceps muscle! Somewhere between my head and my arm is a bad nerve connection. My brain says work, and my biceps isn't hearing it. 


I'm trying to "make a muscle" as a kid would say. It ain't working!! When this issue started, it was my right arm biceps and triceps muscles. Neither main muscle was responding. Then it was both arms with both main upper arm muscles on the fritz. My arms weren't completely dead, peripheral minor arm muscles were functioning, but the larger upper arm muscles didn't function. This caused a few problems, with some continuing still. It was impossible to judge weight. My coffee cup felt like it weighed 4 times as much. My coordination was thrown off because I had to relearn motor control. My left arm is still uncoordinated, which is why it's taking so long to get stuff done. I finally buttoned up a Camaro I started in Sept...

This is part of what I've been dealing with for the past 3 months, among other issues. At least I can finally sleep all night in bed. For the first 2+ months, I would get severe muscle spasms that would affect my neck, shoulders and arms the minute I rolled over on my side, which would wake me up and take an hour+ to work out before I could try to sleep again. I was waking up 3-4 times a night because of this.

Little by little, my bench time is improving, so hopefully by Jan-Feb I'll be back to normal. It's taking way more than we anticipated, but hopefully I'll get this all behind me. Again, I want to thank HoJoe for his patience waiting for this project, and also a big thank you to Hank for his patience on his project that is still in the works. 

More in a little bit. I'm not thrilled by the Camaro pix I took...


----------



## hojoe

The A-100 looks great. The dashboard and interior detail is over the top. Nice job! I can't wait to run a few laps with it. Now If I can get someone to race with I can run it against the green one you did a while ago. Merry Christmas and thanks again SCM.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Same to you Joe! You need to set up a steering wheel controller and race the ghost car...


----------



## bobhch

The red Wagon looks Great!! So Cool Dude. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

slotcarman hang in there man and try not to worry about things.
I know that is hard but, Shingles comes from worrying to much.
That happened to me a couple of years ago....stop worrying. 

Bob...Fletcher and I will be praying for you...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yeller Camaro...*

Okay, I'm still not tickled by the way this car photographs, though the crappy pictures are probably doing it a favor. This car was started in early Sept, and here it is a few days before Christmas and it's finally making the scene.

This car required me to learn the processes all over again for lighting. While the body was drilled, milled and painted a few months ago, the rest was done is stages, since that was all I was able to do. First mess up was when I accidentally dripped a drop of paint on the deck lid (darn shaky hands!!). I was able to wet sand it off, but in the process I kinda took off a tiny bit too much paint off the spoiler edge. Then I got a little sloppy with the red epoxy (darn shaky hands again!!!) and got a bit on the left rear quarter panel. I again wet sanded and got most of it off. Unfortunately, the clear, which I needed to reapply, checked or cracked the paint at the lower right rear quarter where I had just wet sanded. Also, it went on a little too heavy on the left side, and there's a little bubbling along the door's bottom edge. It's not major stuff, and isn't too visible from about a foot away with my eyeballs. 

For what it's worth, here's the troublesome Camaro's pix...

















It's mounted on a very lightly used if at all Aurora T Jet chassis with MEV chrome wheels, sili-tires (thanks to vickers) and I installed 1.5mm chrome caps on the wheels (thanks pp). For the new guys, the flames are all paint. No decals on this one! I opened up the side windows for easy oiling. It's been a long time since I posted anything up in my S&S store. Hopefully it doesn't force me to Panjo...


----------



## vickers83

I don`t know SCM, From the good looks of the camaro it seems your getting your sea legs back under you! The car looks good and as always those cool lights too! Have a merry christmas & hopefully great new year! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

SCM, how many individual LEDs in that car?


----------



## slotcarman12078

4 total. 2 white, 2 red. It's all in the location and the epoxy doing the rest.


----------



## slotcarman12078

All mailed out that had to be mailed out today. HoJoe, the Camaro buyer, and RL too. 

HoJoe I put insurance on it just in case. # 1313 0040 0000 1210 0831.

Camaro has ins and tracking. 1313 0040 0000 1210 0848 + 9114901159815511536326.

Thank you guys!! I'm finally able to order the LEDs I needed in October that weren't going to be in stock 'til November... And here it is December. :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Everyone do the slotcarman SHAKE!!*

Very Neat Lighting once again on this Cool little Flamed Camaro!!






Bob...Lets all do the Shake...zilla


----------



## joegri

sc man so glad to see yer back n up to yer old triks! nice job with the light show on the camaro. looking foward to seein a ghost paint job on anything as long as it,s black! hope all is well with ya.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm sort of back to my old tricks. Those two took me over a month and a half to finish! My left arm gets sooo tired sooo fast the way it is. I made the mistake of trying to carry one of those recycle cloth grocery bags with food in it. Couldn't have been over 10 lbs for my right arm. It felt like 200 to my left for a split second and then I had pain shooting down my left forearm from my elbow to my fingers. Luckily I still have some HD pain pills left. I've been popping them for two days now waiting for my blunder to go away.


----------



## Jisp

SCM, for all of it's trouble and time the Camaro looks pretty spectacular to me. Great to see you turn one over and thanks for posting it.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What's new...*

Time to resurrect the old CL&M thread. Physically, no change. My left upper arm is still only 1/2 there. I can arm curl 4 loaves of bread along with 2 bags of potato chips, but only a couple of times(found this out coming out of the grocery store this evening). After the second time, what muscle I do have gives up. Though my arm is still messed up, I still try to get some bench time every day, though some days there's just nothing I can do but think, and maybe push stuff around. 

I posted this in the Double Barrel contest entry thread as my entry (and the truck contest prize).


I had this body milled out many months ago, and since my body holding arm isn't really steady enough to do the flatbed milling work I wanted to make for the contest, this body filled in. So far, it's been painted, decals have been applied and it's been clear coated. The boom is painted too. I do have head lights in it, but that's as far as I got. There will be a total of 10 yellow and red nano and 2 regular LEDs in this body, and it takes both hands to solder the nanos right. They are spread out in the body (2 fog lights, 5 yellow clearance lights, 3 red ID lights and 2 tail lights) so this puppy will be lit up big time! I have a Specialty Chassis set up for it, and I'll have to use a plug in the wiring to let the body come completely apart. I'm hoping the deadline pressure might help me get stuff done! 

Also on the bench and progressing slowly is this MM2 55 Chevy. This was an item I had listed up on Ebay this summer and didn't sell, so I decided to buy it myself for a project. 







I'm hoping to have this one buttoned up by week's end. I'm waiting on wheels from Jerry in WA and they probably won't be here before Weds... I can't really make the board and back post right without the wheel/tire set up on the chassis. That it for now I guess.. :wave:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman your 55 lighted up is going to be HOT when it's done!!

Nice Blue Fade.....YEAH BABY!!

Bob...keep on truckin'...zilla


----------



## vickers83

Very nice truck & 55 Chebbie! Can`t wait to see em done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good with the towtruck!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Outstanding!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

considering that you have a bad wing that 55 all lit up looks realy cool sc man.keep diggin joe that wing will be fine sooner than you think. always like the light show here in sc mans thread!


----------



## purple66bu

me likey the 55.....too bad the leds werent as easy as regular bulbs...id light em all up


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can thank Tom Lowe and the JL (F) Lamethrowers for rekindling my desire to do things myself. Back in the late 80's, I had a slot/train table and was lighting cars (in a prehistoric kind of way. Christmas light bulbs from Radio shack and sloppy brush painted bodies was my method back then. I had bought a bag of LEDs to experiment with, but never bothered to ask the lab techs at work why they were blowing up (burning out) so quick!! I hadn't thought of resistors or I would have been way ahead of myself!

My latest round of slots didn't happen until 2008, and the internet provided me with the answers I neglected to ask 20 years prior. LED selection had grown by leaps and bounds and the menu had grown extensively. Funny thing is I hadn't even heard of a T Jet until '08! Since I was working another attempt at a RR/slot table, and I knew that the AFX sized cars were really pushing the scale difference, I naturally gravitated to the smaller bodies. Post mounts became a viable method of transferring power to the body and making the cars more maintainable. 

If it wasn't for the glowing hoods of the Flamethrowers, I might have been happy with the status quo. So thank you Tom Lowe for pushing me into the lighting business!! :thumbsup:

I have thought about making lighting kits at a few points during my adventure, but there's too many small parts (like the back post "T" ) which has to be trimmed to the proper length. Milling out the lenses can be tricky too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That being said, i too would like to thank Tom Lowe lol!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here an update on my Double Barrel truck prize. I've been slowly chipping away at the nano LEDs for this build. The roof clearance lights are soldered and in as seen. when I install the glass the glow in the cab will be blocked. I still need to assemble the 3 red ID lights for the back of the cab, and make the 2 orange fog lamps for the front bumper. The tail lights will be regular 1.6mm LEDs, so they're a piece of cake compared to the lil ones. Groceries took priority over the new blinkie circuit so I'm going to have to cross my fingers that the one I made continues to function properly. 



Between fighting off a cold, and the bitterly frigid and very windy weather it's a struggle to stay warm. Wind chills today through tomorrow night are hitting 20 below. The oven is forever on as is the furnace, and it never seems to get much above 63 degrees in the cave. I know, in 5 months I'll be griping how hot it is...  Come on spring!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

DAmn that's cold!!!!

That truck is looking mighty bright!!!! Loven those led's pal :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slowly, but surely...





Progress is moving at a snails pace. I'm so afraid of messing something up it's not funny. I still have the fog lights and tail lights to do. I may also need to redo the mounting pads for the beacons so they're smaller. I may not make the deadline of the 30th, but should have it buttoned up in time for the contest end.


----------



## purple66bu

awesome....simply awesome!!


----------



## bobhch

Neat light up job on this...dig the big fronts and tiny reds on the back top of the cab!!

Keep going, if you can, (don't over do yourself Dude) you'll make it. 

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Got the body lighting buttoned up today on the double barrel prize truck!! It's getting close now! I still have to mount the gumballs and make the main board, so it's not totally lit up yet, but the small stuff is finished. The hardest thing left to do is make the board and mount it. I'm forcing myself to keep at it, and it seems to be working so far. 











She's gonna look really nice cruising around some lucky guy's track!!


----------



## WesJY

KEWL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Using individual LEDs for each light makes for a great light show! I just wish I was able to work faster. For the clearance lights, I wired the center 3 as one strand, and the outer two as another. I filled the lenses with clear epoxy, and then pushed each LED into it before it hardened. It's kinda wasteful, because I tend to mix too much at a time.

It also becomes a nightmare if the wire breaks and has to be re-soldered. Then I'm racing the clock to get it back together and get it installed before the epoxy hardens. That happened on the outside clearance light LEDs, and I was lucky enough to be able to replace the LED while leaving the installed one in place. I'm feeling today's bench time now. Hopefully I can get this at least close to buttoned up tomorrow. My neck hasn't felt like this in months.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Using individual LEDs for each light makes for a great light show! I just wish I was able to work faster. For the clearance lights, I wired the center 3 as one strand, and the outer two as another. I filled the lenses with clear epoxy, and then pushed each LED into it before it hardened. It's kinda wasteful, because I tend to mix too much at a time.
> 
> It also becomes a nightmare if the wire breaks and has to be re-soldered. Then I'm racing the clock to get it back together and get it installed before the epoxy hardens. That happened on the outside clearance light LEDs, and I was lucky enough to be able to replace the LED while leaving the installed one in place. I'm feeling today's bench time now. Hopefully I can get this at least close to buttoned up tomorrow. My neck hasn't felt like this in months.


looks like 1 of the best builds u ever did Joe :thumbsup:
I ain't heard nobody complaining on u'r production time-frame..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I really have no excuse time-wise... I am the one who set the deadline!!  If the lightbar had worked out like I planned, I would have got started sooner. That's what really held me up (besides physical limitations). I really wanted to do a Hilltop 50's GMC flatbed. The game plan was to have a bed-wide lightbar with 6 blinkie LEDs and 2 tail light LEDs in it too. I couldn't find a decent donor at Walmart in the diecast section. The closest one I could find was too narrow, and I would have had to splice 2 together. 

Making more progress. The circuit board was etched today, and most of the components have been installed. I'm working on height adjustments now. Still have to put in the windshield, make side windows (to hide the electronics) and put the alignment piece on the back end. Then it gets really hairy while I install the bar I made to hold the blinkies. I'm still hoping to have it 99% complete today. Pix will follow when I take my next break.


----------



## Gear Head

That truck is badass. Stop being so hard on yourself!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Some more progress pix. I have to stop here for the night!! My eyeballs are getting all bugged out!!! :freak:



Circuit board is made, and has the mounting post for the chassis. Like other specialty chassis, the front post and a "U" hanger will keep it lined up and together. The body will have a plug inside for easy maintenance. 



Prototype light bar assemble #3. The first two suffered horrible deaths, the first by fire, and the second due to the lack of "measure twice, cut once" rule not being followed. I made it too long, but with the LED holes drilled in it, it was impossible to cut down to the proper length. 



These have got to be the smallest circuit boards I've ever made!! :tongue: They tuck up pretty well inside the styrene U channel light bar.



I had to mill the ridge off the bases of the LEDs in order to fit them inside the walls of the U channel. I still need to attach the LEDs to it. That comes later. What's really slowed me down is I have to think out every step at this point. Some things there's no easy way of back pedaling should I miss something. Everything has to be done in the proper order. Since this is a completely new build, the whole thing has to be done mentally to avoid a misstep.



Sorting out all the wires. There's 5 orange, 5 green, and 2 patchwork (orange into green, where I had to even up the LED string numbers from one end of town to the other. An electrical genius could have figured out balanced voltages by using different resistors. I took the easy route and made bunches of 3 colored and a pair of white. The volt usage is about the same, and it's the same formula I used in the greyhound bus.

That's it for now. Time to make the voting threads for the contest!!


----------



## 22tall

Wow!!


----------



## jobobvideo

just need some sauce to go with that spaghetti of wires

completely awesome!!!!

The winner should donate your creation to the slot car hall of fame!


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I manage to get them all soldered and in place without breaking one I'll consider myself a very lucky man!!! I broke 3 of the strobe wires and had to re-solder them. Luckily, they broke off at the lil tiny boards. Once they're mounted there won't be an issue, but until then, I'm walking on egg shells!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yea!!!! Some more progress pix!!! Today I tackled (no pun intended) the light bar assembly with the wiring attached to the body. This required very careful handling so as not to break the very fine wires. A big sigh of relief was heard once it was all buttoned up. :woohoo:

Next came mounting the strobe light board inside the cab, and I luckily didn't JB Weld my thumb in there in the process. I had to hold it in place until it fully cured to keep it from pushing up and interfering with the main circuit board. 

Next up was to solder the wires to the main board and hope none got mussed up in the flasher circuit install. Yet another major relief when I powered it up and everything still lit up!!! Whew!! :woohoo:

This build is getting close to buttoned up. I have yet to install the board in the cab, along with the alignment bar in back. I also need to shorten up the flasher wires and solder them to the board. Here's another peek:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh the irony of it!! A Glasstech is body going back to Hilltop Racing!! Congrats Randy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Hope my track has enough voltage to make the lights burn...and if the electric bill doubles, I'll send you half the bill...
Great build off, lots of well engineered/custom stuff of all phases!!!...Ya gotta love trucks!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

22tall said:


> Wow!!


What 22tall said...Wow!!

Bob...dats a lot of trick wiring right dare...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know what really sucks?? When you get this close to having a project finished...and one flippin' blinkie stops blinking!!!  I mean everything worked, I Welded the board in place, it retested fine, got everything else buttoned up, boom epoxied on, clipped the power on and one blinkie blinks, the other just stays lit. I even went overboard with capacitors!! On top of the one on the Evans board, I added 2 Bigguns to make sure it worked! 

Too late to do anything else tonight. Tomorrow's another day. Ain't life grand?:drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whew!!! I don't know what I did, but this evening I tried the lighting circuit without the chassis and as I expected it worked fine. What was unexpected was it started working fine when I re-installed the chassis. I had to redo the brass mounting post because it was slightly crooked. I might remove the brass one and epoxy a different one in. The first one I had was kinda crooked and bent (a once in a while byproduct of tapping), which put the board slightly off kilter, and subsequent replacement brass tube just doesn't have the right kink to it to mirror the original. I need to set up a test track for this one. I want to be assured it will function as it's supposed to. 

I'm still waiting for PMs from the 2nd, 3rd and forth place finishers in the contest (besides Greg W.) so I can get going on mailing your prizes out. I'm not sure I can throw too much in the boxes, but your real reward is your cool show piece to have fun with!














Last one is a movie.. Grab some popcorn!! Click and enjoy!


----------



## purple66bu

too cool! after burning out two flamethrowers tonight i think its time to learn about leds


----------



## purple66bu

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey gang! Here's the latest from the bench!!
> 
> My newest LED addict, njbumper requested a custom project for me to light up. He had a Dash Black Beauty that he wanted lit up, with green headlights and red tail lights. A ways back, when I was ordering LEDs from Mouser Elec., I bought some rather strange white LEDs. Honestly, I was shopping by intensity and didn't even realize that the ones I ordered were so funky. These LEDs are called "side glow", and are about 3X as wide as I was expecting. The strange thing about them is they actually do glow out the side. They are also pretty bright!! I decided these would be great for double head lights.
> 
> There was one slight problem which I addressed the best I could. I neglected to mention the need for a higher ohm armature for these types of projects, and the chassis Mike (njbumper) provided was one of those hot rod 6.0 ohm arms. I dropped the resistors as low as I felt comfortable with and proceeded with lighting. It's not perfect, but it is better than what I was getting on prior attempts. The problem as before is that the cars runs on a minimal amount of trigger which means the LEDs don't get enough juice to stay lit at low speeds. These are okay at low cruising speed, but flicker at a near crawl. Swapping the top plate with something a little tamer will have it lighting the way I prefer them to.
> 
> Here's a few pix for your enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like her Mike!! :wave:


ive got a 4 headlight 76 torino that would look good in


----------



## slotcarman12078

For that one, I used a funky new type of LED called side glow. They are long slender things. If you look close at the front view of the wrecker, you can see them hiding in the epoxy. They are fairly easy to solder, but I still use armature type wire with them to maintain room inside the body. 

Here's the start of the "how to" and it shows most of what I do... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=255842&highlight=step+by+step&page=47

It starts at post 930. The car is complete at post 982. Basically 11/19/11 -12/01/11.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! I think pushing myself to get the wrecker done really helped me!! I think part of the problem was the pressure of the job itself weighing me down. Now that that project is behind me, doing regular stuff is a breeze!! Here's the long awaited 55 Chevy drag car!! 















Whew!! Now maybe things will get back to some kind of normalcy around here!! MM2 55 Chevy body, NOS T Jet chassis, Blower and scoop by RRR, Wheels by Vincent, Tires by RRR (I need to thin down the fronts just a hair still). Lighting is all nano SMDs. Two red, two white and two orange. 

I still need to set up a temporary track in the dining room. Just waiting for the kids to go to bed so I have room to play! As much as I need the funds, I'm tempted to wait until Alpink is off punishment before auctioning this... Or I might Ebay it. I can't decide.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET RIDES!


Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sneak peek.........*

Greg Gipe (aka taillights_fade on da bay) 49 Ford Woody body. NOS Aurora chassis... Vincent wheels, RRR tires. Bumpers are Alclad.





I had no idea how much that wrecker lighting job was holding me back! Between not working on regular stuff due to feeling guilty for even considering it, and putting it off because of the size of the project, my production was at a standstill for way too long. Now that that weight (felt like tons) is off my shoulders, I'm back to my old self again... Well, minus the functionality of one major arm muscle). :woohoo:

If I can keep it up, I'll be caught up in no time! I started on Hank's (65 Comet) special project, but had a boo boo occur (darn extra long reach mills!! At least it didn't go into my finger too!) so I'll need a trip to Wally and buy a replacement hotwheels. I do have the part he sent me. I guess I can try that one. Break time's over... Back to the bench!:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Those cars are just too cool!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good looking stuff here!!! Nice color package on the Woodie...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Sometimes less is more!!! RM


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe glad to see the creative juices are back . Every thing has been looking great as always ! Great looking 55 !


----------



## 65 COMET

Do the 55 here Joe !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay, Will do it tomorrow night. Al will have to call someone to bid for him if he's interested. Are you interested for you, or have you talked to Al? I'd hate for him to miss it if he is. 

I was doing good at the bench today until my neck kinked up on me. Lucky I still have left over pain pills from October. Only problem is I was awakened early this AM, and since I took it, all I want to do is doze off. Woody is almost done and looks decent. A couple of little paint blems, stance is wicked!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Slotcarman your customs are AWESOME, Really like the tow truck and the Green Hornet car, Great job on them. 

I just come to this thread to see what your working on next, great to see all your customs

Maybe someday I can get in on the bidding on these beauties.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hope so Boosted. Thanks!!


----------



## 65 COMET

*55 Chevy*

I was talking for me Joe. Tree took power out . Al should be here today suspension is over now is it not . Will be here tonight to bid . Thank you:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## joegri

wow those last builds are really sweet scman. the wrecker is a real gem man but, most of all and i,m not kiddin is that woody! ya did a great job on that ride. scman you cover just bout every type of car made and they all look great.very good for a one armed bandit. hope all yer dexterity come back soon:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think the suspension ends sometime tonight or early morning. I'm really hopeful he comes back, but it's not looking promising. He's shut down parts of his photobucket account (or at least certain albums and / or moved pictures so they're not showing up in his posts). 

I've fought the Ford Woody and it was a courageous fight!! It almost beat me!! There's a slight issue with the circuit board and the problem cascaded to other issues. The board doesn't work in "reverse", and sadly this unusual problem isn't repairable with the board installed. Attempting to repair the issue caused ground wires to be cut, necessitating using a patch wire. The bLEDs work fine going forwards, but backwards causes a short circuit. Also, all my surfboard decals gave me so many headaches (I redid the first board 6 times before I gave up) I decided to paint them instead. Needless to say, the Ford isn't quite finished yet. Hope to have it on sale this evening.. 

I still haven't set up a test track yet. Doh! :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think the suspension ends sometime tonight or early morning. I'm really hopeful he comes back, but it's not looking promising. He's shut down parts of his photobucket account (or at least certain albums and / or moved pictures so they're not showing up in his posts).
> 
> I've fought the Ford Woody and it was a courageous fight!! It almost beat me!! There's a slight issue with the circuit board and the problem cascaded to other issues. The board doesn't work in "reverse", and sadly this unusual problem isn't repairable with the board installed. Attempting to repair the issue caused ground wires to be cut, necessitating using a patch wire. The bLEDs work fine going forwards, but backwards causes a short circuit. Also, all my surfboard decals gave me so many headaches (I redid the first board 6 times before I gave up) I decided to paint them instead. Needless to say, the Ford isn't quite finished yet. Hope to have it on sale this evening..
> 
> I still haven't set up a test track yet. Doh! :freak:


i'll post an "FYI" @ the Lodge 2nite 4U.. ONLY because MY tax $$ isn't due in til about March 5 ....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Let's go surfing now....*

This has been a rather strange week. Major progress met by problems, some of which kinda fixed themselves, others leave me scratching my head. The 55 Chevy is a puzzler, so much so that I posed a question to the model lighting guys hoping they have an idea. One of the red LEDs on the 55 Chevy light up on the headlight circuit. Just one! How? I have no clue. It's making my head swim! It looks fine on the track under full power, but at a slow cruise one tail light is brighter than the other. Needless to say, I can't list it as is. I might have to rewire the tail light circuit (which means a complete do over in back) so it's off the auction block for tonight at least. 

I do have this ready...

















I tried something new with this build. I attempted to make the tail lights "hidden", kinda like Pontiac did with the 79 and up Trans Ams. I used black chrome paint to hide the red epoxy in the bumper. It looks black until you power her up and then the tail lights show through. Body by Greg Gipe (aka taillights_fade on da bay), Aurora pretty close to NOS chassis, wheels by Vincent, tires by RRR (rear). She runs good, and handles decent. There is an issue with the circuit board which causes a short if put on the track facing the wrong way. Sadly, the problem is on the top side of the board and I have no access to it. The best I could do is replace the whole board. This will be hitting S&S now at a discounted price. 

I hope to have the 55 Chevy fixed by tomorrow evening. I'll probably just redo the tail lights. It's not worth wasting all day trying to diagnose the issue.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> This has been a rather strange week. Major progress met by problems, some of which kinda fixed themselves, others leave me scratching my head. The 55 Chevy is a puzzler, so much so that I posed a question to the model lighting guys hoping they have an idea. One of the red LEDs on the 55 Chevy light up on the headlight circuit. Just one! How? I have no clue. It's making my head swim! It looks fine on the track under full power, but at a slow cruise one tail light is brighter than the other. Needless to say, I can't list it as is. I might have to rewire the tail light circuit (which means a complete do over in back) so it's off the auction block for tonight at least.
> 
> I do have this ready...
> 
> [I hope to have the 55 Chevy fixed by tomorrow evening. I'll probably just redo the tail lights. It's not worth wasting all day trying to diagnose the issue.


u have an excess resistance issue, either a bad solder, 2much solder or a bad
connection ie #1... possibility on defective w/ ever that equalizes the current @low volts/ohms....

Pete :drunk::freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can understand to the point that one LED is messed up. What I don't get is how the other red LED can light up on it's own on the headlight circuit. There has to be three issues at the same time. There would need to be bad insulation spots on both the tail light and head light wires under the circuit board (what are the odds? The board is bare of copper clad there so it would have to be the armature wire's coatings on both wires is scraped off at the same spot) and the wire between the two tail light LEDs is touching the back post, and either the 2nd in the string LED has one of the above mentioned issues or is just defective. 

There's just too much to try to diagnose. Way faster to plan "B" it and start the wiring process over. I'll redo the tail light circuit completely (new LEDs) and ditch the magnet wire on the build. My fault for cruising through the last two projects as if I hadn't been shut down for so long. Over confidence after getting the Wrecker done, I guess. I'll probably redo the Ford Woody board also. It's one thing if it just didn't work. I don't like the possibility of a short circuit causing a problem if someone unknowingly plops a car down on the track...


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I can understand to the point that one LED is messed up. What I don't get is how the other red LED can light up on it's own on the headlight circuit. There has to be three issues at the same time. There would need to be bad insulation spots on both the tail light and head light wires under the circuit board (what are the odds? The board is bare of copper clad there so it would have to be the armature wire's coatings on both wires is scraped off at the same spot) and the wire between the two tail light LEDs is touching the back post, and either the 2nd in the string LED has one of the above mentioned issues or is just defective.
> 
> There's just too much to try to diagnose. Way faster to plan "B" it and start the wiring process over. I'll redo the tail light circuit completely (new LEDs) and ditch the magnet wire on the build. My fault for cruising through the last two projects as if I hadn't been shut down for so long. Over confidence after getting the Wrecker done, I guess. I'll probably redo the Ford Woody board also. It's one thing if it just didn't work. I don't like the possibility of a short circuit causing a problem if someone unknowingly plops a car down on the track...


can u test w/ chassis not connected?? that w/ eliminate a bad LED or board (??)

u'r just 2 finicky w/ u'r quality control Joe.... 
oh,.. that's "WHY" u'r stuff is HIGHLY-PRIZED by their owners :freak: thumbsup

also, a bad ground connection w/ get u pulling u'r hair out... "telegraphing" random power/amp feeds


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes. All testing was done with the chassis off. The problem didn't become apparent until I test drove the car on a track. One step I missed during assembly was to lower the voltage at the bench which would have shown the issues (provided the issues were noticeable). I have a variable voltage supply on the bench. Part of the issue may not have manifested itself until after the circuit board was installed (the wires might have met each other when I JB Welded them to try to protect them). 

The dimmer tail light could be due to anything you suggested or it got overheated. The LEDs are so small that they can get unstuck from the tape I use to hold them in place while attaching the wiresand stick to the soldering iron. To give you an idea of size, these LEDs are .040 X .020. I could pretty much fit 3 of them in one MM 55 Chevy tail light lens. Pull a penny out. The LEDs are about the same size as the "B" in liberty. 

There's just too many issues. I can salvage the front lights, and replace the tail lights and circuit board. I can probably save the back post and wire.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes. All testing was done with the chassis off. The problem didn't become apparent until I test drove the car on a track. One step I missed during assembly was to lower the voltage at the bench which would have shown the issues (provided the issues were noticeable). I have a variable voltage supply on the bench. Part of the issue may not have manifested itself until after the circuit board was installed (the wires might have met each other when I JB Welded them to try to protect them).
> 
> The dimmer tail light could be due to anything you suggested or it got overheated. The LEDs are so small that they can get unstuck from the tape I use to hold them in place while attaching the wiresand stick to the soldering iron. To give you an idea of size, these LEDs are .040 X .020. I could pretty much fit 3 of them in one MM 55 Chevy tail light lens. Pull a penny out. The LEDs are about the same size as the "B" in liberty.
> 
> There's just too many issues. I can salvage the front lights, and replace the tail lights and circuit board. I can probably save the back post and wire.


I can't see anything that small....let alone solder 2 leads 2 it :-O


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, things are going a little slower than expected. Both cars (55 and the Woody) needed new circuit boards, the 55 needed an new blower set up too. These will be done tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, but I want to make sure these are 100%!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dibs on the 55 pal. :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Both the 55 Chevy and the Woody are about done. I'm waiting for the detail painting touch up to dry and then I can test drive and then take new pix. I think I got all electrical issues resolved, but the test drive will let me know for sure. They should be ready by dinner time barring any other issues. My fingers are crossed!! 

By the way, another big thank you goes to alpink!! The blower set up is one of his resin bits and pieces from the Christmas exchange!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

the 55 going to auction tonight Joe or are you going to wait.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's tonight Hank! Here's some new pix!! I hope Joe65 isn't snoozing!!!













I redid the tail lights on the 55, all new circuit board, and redid the back post. There was no way the tail light circuit was making contact with the back bridge so I'm still stumped as to how one tail light could light with the head lights! I really can't analyze the circuit board because the blower, etc are still epoxied to it. I'll never know I guess. 
I also redid the electricals on the woody and it's now 100% better. The blems are still there, but the possible short circuit problem is gone. These are heading to S&S now as auctions...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since it's been a while since I posted up pix of the scale I am working with now, here's a good idea of the size LEDs ole Mr. Squinty Eyes is playing with...



I wasn't kidding when I said the LEDs are about the size of the "B" in LIBERTY!! It's right there next to the "B"!! Yes, they're tiny!! Yes, they are a pain to work with!! BUT, I can put them in places and light things I would have never dreamed possible a year ago. I was in error about the 55 Chevy fitting 3 of these. Two would fit in the tail light lens easy enough. Three is pushing it.


The carrier strip shows a bunch of the lil buggers. Them little white rectangles are the LEDs...





A pair wired up in a light and dark room. These are my mid grade LEDs on the brightness scale. I found dimmer, but could only buy 10 and used them up already. I need to find better wire. I just bought a roll of 28 gauge and while the wire is small, the insulation is huge. It's too big for my use. If anyone know a source for thin insulation 28-30 gauge stranded wire (prefer to be able to strip with my fingernail) that doesn't cost an arm and a leg...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Totally missed em. My bad


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's too small for me....RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Fed After Midnight??? Rut roh!!*

Hi gang!! I have a couple buttoned up this weekend. First off is a Greg Gipe (taillights_fade on da bay) Gremlin. This one started back in September, as was the other. I still have a body or two lined up, and hopefully I can start milling stuff soon. Yes, my left arm is still 1/2 dead, but it can do light duty stuff. The main biceps muscle is still not getting the signals from my brain to tighten up. Luckily. there are other muscles working overtime to let me move my arm. I just lack some coordination and strength.

Here's the Gremlin..


















This was an experimental paint job. The main color is black, but it has a mist coat of pearl over it, and then a coat of candy blue. Think "black cherry", except it has blue instead of red. Black and blueberry??? IDK.. lol

She's got a NOS Aurora chassis, fitted with RRR AFX sized slotted mags (Not 100% true, but for cruising they're not bad). This chassis is frisky!!! I took a chance with the striping. They are simply white decal paper cut to the design. It worked, and they don't look nearly as bad as they do in Macro! 

She's headed to S&S very soon!! Stay tuned for part 2 of tonight's double feature!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Porky's BBQ Delivery!!*

Part deux is a 60 Chevy Jim Studebaker body that was... well, slightly modified!! lol The first time I saw this body on the bay (in pink) I knew it would be a great lil piggy mobile! 













No, the nose does not light up!! That's just a reflection!!! lol






I found the cool logo on line. I have no idea where Porky's BBQ is... All I know is they have free delivery... NOS T Jet powered, stock wheels with caps and new RRR white walls. Heading to S&S very soon!!! Extra BBQ sauce not included!!


----------



## bobhch

The 55 and Woodie look Fab-O-lus!!

Digging the pig front end on your BBQ car with the snazzy white wall tires!!

Have always been a HUGE fan of Gremlins and this one looks fun, fun, fun!!

Bob...watch it though as people like to take the Gremlin gas gaps...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LOOKS COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool graphic work on the Gremlin...
I know who needs to buy the pig car... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool graphic work on the Gremlin...
> I know who needs to buy the pig car... RM


RM I was thinking the same thing. Where are you Dennis??????? Lol 

Digging all the recent builds. A Gremlin!!!! Nice work Joe :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Gremlin decals are just that. White decal paper cut out in the Gremlin X design. In hindsight, I think I could have gotten the upper ones better had I cut the inside of the scallops first. I attacked them from the wrong angle and cut the strip first, which made cutting the inside part more difficult, and it's why they are as thick as they are.

I think the Studebaker would have been a better seller if I made it a Harley Davidson parts delivery car. Oh well...

They're both on the bay now, with a bid already on the Gremlin.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think the Studebaker would have been a better seller if I made it a Harley Davidson parts delivery car. Oh well...


Actually I like the Stude, just not crazy about the nose...But I do understand where you were going with the idea. The HD idea should work!!!...RM


----------



## joegri

o,man scman i had no idea just how tiny the led lights are. man i,m impressed with the job you do. and the paint/flames on the 55 is really nice. and then throw in a bad wing. nice job on,em all joe. i wonder if taillights fade has anymore of the woodies? i have a nice chassis waitin for a rig like that hummm? keep movin joe don,t look back they might be gainin on ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Joe G.. I'm sure Greg can make more if you ask him. Prolly easiest to send him a message through Ebay.

Just so everyone knows, all prizes for the Double Barrel contest have been mailed out. Yours too XracerHO!! It was a few days late as I didn't have the postage until Sunday, and the P.O. was closed Monday. 

I haven't had much bench time this week. The cold I thought I finally beat is back yet again. Chills, sweats, coughing... kept me up past 4:30 this AM. I'm a waste case today...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Here's a peek at the latest thing on the bench.*

I love it when someone approaches me with a challenge. This car belongs to 65 Comet, and while I've been communicating with him behind the scenes, I'm confident enough that it's going to work to show a few progress shots.

This is one of those rare situations where I don't have to paint much... This started with a Glasstech lakester body cast in black, and some skulls from a Hotwheels die cast. Hank (65 Comet) suggested red for the eyes in the skulls, blue tail lights, and orange exhaust ports. 







Luckily for us HW released another version of the car I swiped the skulls from, and this release they were cast in black. I milled out the eyes, and access holes from the underside. Rather than using red tinted epoxy, to get the maximum red output I used clear. Added bonus... The clear makes the sockets look empty until power is applied! All I had to do was paint the skulls white before popping the LEDs is, clear epoxying them in place through the eyes, JB Welding them in from below, and painting the JB white to hide it. A rust wash gave the skulls some aging...

I also used one of Randy's tricks of using jewelry findings for the exhaust. It gives them a little bling! They're available in the Walmart Craft Dept, and come with an assortment of odds and ends!



Here's the rest of the finished lighting... Another cool trick.. I didn't highlight the tail light bezels. The blue tinted epoxy almost blends in with the black, so the tail lights are nearly invisible (from a distance) until they're lit up. 





All that's left as far as LEDs is to light the interior in purple. The problem is they don't make purple nano LEDs yet. The bigger ones I have are wimpy as far as output, so I'm nixing them. I've got an idea of using whites for inside the roof and mixing up some purple tinted epoxy to bond them in place and give the correct color effect. 

Now there's one other thing... For those purple LEDs to function and be noticeable, I'll either need to make the windows frosted white, or paint the interior white. I'll also need to either close off the bottom of the passenger compartment, or the car will likely have a bit of a purple neon effect. I'm all for closing up the bottom the the cab, but I'm thinking that the clear windows would be better. Though the windows are only slivers, I think I can find a cool ghoul driver.... He should be partly visible through the windows...

One more thing to ponder over. I'm tossing around an idea for the exhaust port lighting. The interior will be right over the motor. I'm wondering if there's a way to rig up a switch that rides on the arm or idler gear that will trigger the exhaust circuit. It would be open for most of the revolution, and then drop for an instant and light the orange LEDs in the exhaust ports and then shut them back off. The faster the motor goes, the faster the flashes are. I just don't know if I can pull it off. 

Let me know what you think Hank... She's getting close!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*the shiznit*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I love it when someone approaches me with a challenge. This car belongs to 65 Comet, and while I've been communicating with him behind the scenes, I'm confident enough that it's going to work to show a few progress shots.
> 
> This is one of those rare situations where I don't have to paint much... This started with a Glasstech lakester body cast in black, and some skulls from a Hotwheels die cast. Hank (65 Comet) suggested red for the eyes in the skulls, blue tail lights, and orange exhaust ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for us HW released another version of the car I swiped the skulls from, and this release they were cast in black. I milled out the eyes, and access holes from the underside. Rather than using red tinted epoxy, to get the maximum red output I used clear. Added bonus... The clear makes the sockets look empty until power is applied! All I had to do was paint the skulls white before popping the LEDs is, clear epoxying them in place through the eyes, JB Welding them in from below, and painting the JB white to hide it. A rust wash gave the skulls some aging...
> 
> I also used one of Randy's tricks of using jewelry findings for the exhaust. It gives them a little bling! They're available in the Walmart Craft Dept, and come with an assortment of odds and ends!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rest of the finished lighting... Another cool trick.. I didn't highlight the tail light bezels. The blue tinted epoxy almost blends in with the black, so the tail lights are nearly invisible (from a distance) until they're lit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that's left as far as LEDs is to light the interior in purple. The problem is they don't make purple nano LEDs yet. The bigger ones I have are wimpy as far as output, so I'm nixing them. I've got an idea of using whites for inside the roof and mixing up some purple tinted epoxy to bond them in place and give the correct color effect.
> 
> Now there's one other thing... For those purple LEDs to function and be noticeable, I'll either need to make the windows frosted white, or paint the interior white. I'll also need to either close off the bottom of the passenger compartment, or the car will likely have a bit of a purple neon effect. I'm all for closing up the bottom the the cab, but I'm thinking that the clear windows would be better. Though the windows are only slivers, I think I can find a cool ghoul driver.... He should be partly visible through the windows...
> 
> One more thing to ponder over. I'm tossing around an idea for the exhaust port lighting. The interior will be right over the motor. I'm wondering if there's a way to rig up a switch that rides on the arm or idler gear that will trigger the exhaust circuit. It would be open for most of the revolution, and then drop for an instant and light the orange LEDs in the exhaust ports and then shut them back off. The faster the motor goes, the faster the flashes are. I just don't know if I can pull it off.
> 
> Let me know what you think Hank... She's getting close!!:thumbsup:


too friggin cool

jealous here

way to go Joe and Hank


----------



## chappy2

WOW, very cool build, Joe!


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe this is ghooltastick ! Even badder looking than I thought. I can't drink enough water to keep up with the drooling . It's night of the living drags . Thanks Joe for making this come to Life !!! HAHAHAHAHA:thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

I almost forgot a special thanks to Hilltop for casting these awesome bodies!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's cool as all get out... Dang it, I can't remember if I signed the car title over or not...  RM


----------



## Bubba 123

65 COMET said:


> Joe this is ghooltastick ! Even badder looking than I thought. I can't drink enough water to keep up with the drooling . It's night of the living drags . Thanks Joe for making this come to Life !!! HAHAHAHAHA:thumbsup:


2 things;
1) BEYOND WOW!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

2) being "Skulls" a little shape-in-the-dark light...bleed (silhouetting??)
is cool 2 (Scooby Doo/Munster's type theme or animation... not only see the eyes, but "What" those eyes are "IN" ;-)

just a thought on any leftover HW skulls u have :freak:

Bubba123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm... There should be room above the board for a couple LEDs, and I could use clear epoxy to mount them and the board in place. That would give off a little back lighting for the skulls. Or... I could get some paint that is clear, but glows in the dark. 

I also had a plan to mill the grille opening and put a spider web in there, backed by a green LED lit something... Either clear epoxy to carry the light or back lit white styrene with a light coat of black chrome aka candy black. I chickened out though. Something like that will have to wait until both of my arms are working at 100%, and I have the luxury of bodies I can toss in the trash should I mess one or two up. I do have some etched brass spider web which will get incorporated into a few builds soon. For the longest time, I thought this would be it's debut, but like I said, I'm a chicken!! lol

I got the white LEDs in the passenger compartment, and dimmed them down with purple epoxy. I dug through my Clix box and had a hard time finding something that fit. Those lil slivers of window don't show much of anything. I grabbed a glow in the dark clear zombie dude that Ed (sethndaddy) sent me way back. 

Experimentation continues with the mechanical flasher mechanism. Since you can only see one side of the car at a time, they can pretty much flash the same, so something that interrupts the circuit for both LEDs will be sufficient. I'm not looking for a 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 type of pattern.... yet! lol


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm... There should be room above the board for a couple LEDs, and I could use clear epoxy to mount them and the board in place. That would give off a little back lighting for the skulls. Or... I could get some paint that is clear, but glows in the dark.
> 
> I also had a plan to mill the grille opening and put a spider web in there, backed by a green LED lit something... Either clear epoxy to carry the light or back lit white styrene with a light coat of black chrome aka candy black. I chickened out though. Something like that will have to wait until both of my arms are working at 100%, and I have the luxury of bodies I can toss in the trash should I mess one or two up. I do have some etched brass spider web which will get incorporated into a few builds soon. For the longest time, I thought this would be it's debut, but like I said, I'm a chicken!! lol
> 
> I got the white LEDs in the passenger compartment, and dimmed them down with purple epoxy. I dug through my Clix box and had a hard time finding something that fit. Those lil slivers of window don't show much of anything. I grabbed a glow in the dark clear zombie dude that Ed (sethndaddy) sent me way back.
> 
> Experimentation continues with the mechanical flasher mechanism. Since you can only see one side of the car at a time, they can pretty much flash the same, so something that interrupts the circuit for both LEDs will be sufficient. I'm not looking for a 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 type of pattern.... yet! lol


might be able 2 sell a 1:1 to Cassandra Peterson ;-) (Elvira)
Bubba ;-)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!! I need a T bird!!! I think MEV makes the right year too!! I'll have to cut the top, add an interior, and scrape up glass.... Sounds do able though!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes!! I need a T bird!!! I think MEV makes the right year too!! I'll have to cut the top, add an interior, and scrape up glass.... Sounds do able though!!


it's a '58 or '59.... 1st. yr. Gen. of full sized T-birds....
Bubba


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's a 55 t-bird that MEV Mikey just started making. They are available. Partspig may have a blem.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope, I need the slightly newer one Joe65. It's the one that looks like the old Vibe T Bird. That 55 Tbird would look great with Suzanne Somers drivin' it! :lol: And Dryfuss could be chasin' her in a Pharoah's Lead Sled... Oh man, my mind is gone tonight!! Your box showed up J65. Now to get to work... You want that Skylark to stay black, or do you want something special on it???


----------



## wheelszk

Mev makes the "55 and"59 T-Bird. "59 is like the vibs.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Black is fine bud. I thought that's why you wanted a black one. I'll have some blems soon for you to get silly with don't you worry lol!!!! 

Leave this one black.


----------



## sethndaddy

WHere do you guys all get these MEV blems from? Seems like everyone (but me) has a bunch of them kicking around.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ancient Chinese secret!! :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sethndaddy said:


> WHere do you guys all get these MEV blems from? Seems like everyone (but me) has a bunch of them kicking around.


Ed. These are not blems. Mike came to Bobs superbowl show and brought em for me. 

Thwy have chrome bumpers and the case with "65 Skylark GS" inserts in them. I had 3 more but sent them out on ahem, missions. 

Lmao!!!!


----------



## alpink

sethndaddy said:


> WHere do you guys all get these MEV blems from? Seems like everyone (but me) has a bunch of them kicking around.



I have seen them on the MEV site.
I haven't been on in quite awhile so I cannot say if they are still available there.
cannot hurt to have a look.
excellent quality bodies and it is very difficult to find the blemishes.
KUDOs Mike


----------



## bobhch

*New York New York...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's cool as all get out... Dang it, I can't remember if I signed the car title over or not...  RM


Hahahahahaahahahaa...that is funny right there.

Sweet little skull rod!!






Bob...if you can make it there, you can make it anywhere...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> I have seen them on the MEV site.
> I haven't been on in quite awhile so I cannot say if they are still available there.
> cannot hurt to have a look.
> excellent quality bodies and it is very difficult to find the blemishes.
> KUDOs Mike



Actuality Al and Ed, Mike usually puts up a bunch of auctions on feepay once in a while. But Win43 Jerry gets them directly from Mike. He has a relationship with Mike. 

I get em mostly from Jerry myself. And also Brownie gets blems too and sells them here on swap and sell.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nothing to report on the creepy coupe. I set it aside for the past couple days to take advantage of warmer weather and set up another 10 bodies for lighting and paint. Good thing I did because winter is back here with cold temps, wind and snow squalls. I should be back on it later tonight.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a few new things fresh off the bench. First off is a Joe65 project, a Model Motoring 67 Chevelle. This was painted with a custom mix of Metalcast orange candy and white.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Chevelle!!! Like the shop too!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Stude...*

Next up is a JL Golden Hawk in black of course...













She's mounted on a NOS Chassis with Vincent Halibrands.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Love that body style, she looks great lit up!!!!


Totally digging your new space. 

Love the Buick sign too pal. Hope I was the inspiration for it lmao!!!!!


:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Black Yanko*

I also buttoned up a black Yenko Chevelle this week. I was able to paint a bunch of cars last weekend, but before I could finish them, it got wicked cold again, so I couldn't finish the painting stuff.













Also riding on a NOS chassis with Vincent Fuchs and RRR RWL tires...


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman you are moving along once again at more than a Snails pace...

The 67 Chevelle is Wicked Cool in that color and all lit up with the Black Golden Hawk and Yenko right behind it also lit up!!

Genuine Stolen Parts...hahahahahahaha that is a great poster. LOL

Yer whole garage set-up is Pretty Dang Far Out Dude!!

Bob...build on...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Great work bro! Glad to see you at it again!


----------



## joegri

i thought there was a different look. scman got a shop! looks real nice joe. the blk chevelle looks very good too fact is it,s sending me to the cave cuz i think i have one also. you must have an endless supply of vincent rims all are trik. diggin the zappa poster. "futures so bright i gotta wear shades"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for noticing guys! :lol: I had a shadow box made out of paper for my Ebay pix and it finally fell apart. It's cheezy, but not as cheezy as what it replaced, and it works. I cemented 3 panels of styrene together, had to glue copier paper over the styrene because it had ancient masking tape on it (I got it that way a few years ago, and couldn't remove the tape then either) and the posters and pix I had accumulated a few years ago (I think I sent you a digital copy way back when B...Z). The floor is leftover sticky back felt from the kid's school project 3 years ago. The doors I just grabbed an image of the web and pruned it to fit.

It works for now, though the glue stick is making a few bubbles in the wall. It'll do for now! 

Oh, and just to give you guys another example of how small the LEDs I'm messing with now are, I was able to mill out the tail lights and leave the chrome bezel surround, and fit the LEDs inside it!!! Thank you Dash Dan for having the bumpers on these Yenkos molded in black too (at least the black ones are)!!!


----------



## 22tall

Joe, I started going through you thread from the beginning again. It is nice watching your skill level increase. I love your work.

I bet the OSHA inspector will be much happier with your new shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I doubt it!! I can't see with my glasses so 1/2 the time they're tossed on the bench. When I am wearing them, I'm looking over or under them... Safety glasses make me ill and distort my already messed us vision. Soldering these nano LEDs has my nose 3" away from my work, and milling is just as bad. I hold the dremel flex shaft to my cheek and work from there. 


I shot this before my neck surgery... Primary milling operation on a JL Boss 429 Mustang...


----------



## 65 COMET

Joe great looking shop upgrade.looking gooooood.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Hank. I'm back on your coupe this morning. I had to make some $$$ to pay the shop rent!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Way back before my neck surgery, I was commissioned to do something radical... A total departure from my norm. I welcomed the new project thinking the recovery time from having 2 discs removed and fusion would be about 3-4 weeks. Needless to say, this project got sidelined big time from it's projected Halloween deadline. Thank you Hank for your patience while my arms were completely uncoordinated! I'm still lacking my left biceps muscle, but the Dr. says to be patient. My oddball after effects from the operation were and still are puzzling to him. According to him, everything looks normal, and the nerves that are causing my issues aren't near the site of the disc removal. 

This car IMHO came out sooo cooool, I want to make one for myself!! The body is one of Hilltop's Lakesters, the skulls are from a die cast donor, I'm not sure who makes the wicked wide aluminum wheels with slicks and the independent fronts. All I know it added up to a sinister total package for me to play with.




Yes, the skull's eyes light up. Unlit, they look black and hollow. We lucked out as HW released another version of the car these come from between the time I got the project and the time I started it. The latest release has the skulls molded in black, which made lighting them way easier. The white ones would have glowed pink... Not very cool!





Hank requested that the exhaust ports be lit up orange. I added a little flair by putting stainless tube inserts in the holes. It helps throw the light a little better, and adds a little chrome to the all black body when it's on display.




Also by request, he wanted blue tail lights. I fulfilled that request and added a little more with the epoxy fill. I tinted it blue to tone down the LEDs some (my camera makes them look brighter than they are), and doing so made them nearly flush with the body. Off power, they disappear. 


The purple interior lighting was my suggestion. I couldn't find decent high output purple LEDs, so I mixed some red and blue into the epoxy. I used that to mount the same white LEDs i am using in my light up projects. The purple LEDs on their own didn't show very well, so I used clear transparency sheet to make the glass. I also capped off the bottom of the passenger compartment with white styrene to bounce some light back. It made the difference between basically no interior lighting to well lit purple. 

Now that it's about done, and he's seeing it this close to completing, what do you think Hank??? Black grille or shoot it with Alclad? :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Holy crap that thing came out amazing Joe!!!!!

I wouldn't mind one either lol!!!!!

Hank is a lucky stiff!!!!


----------



## vickers83

Jeebus! SCM! That chop-top is way too cool! Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Simply amazing.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I only wish I had room in the cab for an arc welding random flash circuit for the exhaust ports. Having them flash intermittently like a hi po engine running a little rich would have put this build over the top. There just isn't room in there for it and the rather large capacitor I would need in line with it to make it work right. 

Still waiting on Hank for an answer. He left the grille choice up to me, but that was before he saw the finished car. I think it looks meaner all black, but the ultimate decision I'll leave up to him.


----------



## 60chevyjim

the car looks great joe.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I only wish I had room in the cab for an arc welding random flash circuit for the exhaust ports. Having them flash intermittently like a hi po engine running a little rich would have put this build over the top. There just isn't room in there for it and the rather large capacitor I would need in line with it to make it work right.
> 
> Still waiting on Hank for an answer. He left the grille choice up to me, but that was before he saw the finished car. I think it looks meaner all black, but the ultimate decision I'll leave up to him.


a little off topic 4 Joe & ???...
the guys on the modeling forum are miffed by round 2's release of the C-57D
Forbidden Planet model, THEN a "Deluxe" version just came out w/ a "Lighting Kit"... round 2 is NOT going 2 issue a separate lighting kit 4 the 1st release.
and the guys w/ have 2 buy the WHOLE-NEW version.... might w/ 2 check it out.. it's 8 red leds on a board w/ a motor (WHY I don't know due 2 same thing being possible w/ some electronic parts & add an adjustable rheostat ....

might see if u can do some $$$business there, figure u'll need 1 board 4 size & spacing of red leds.... :thumbsup:

Pete


----------



## XracerHO

The Coupe build is Over the Top & so are the Chevelle & Golden Hawk!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the new garage too! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool, hot looking ride...!!! RM


----------



## chappy2

Really Diggin the exhaust ports Joe, the whole build came together nice. By the way the Jimi Hendricks poster is sweet as well.

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Available at your friendly neighborhood Walmart craft department, with all the junk to make jewelry..They'll be in bags of about 100 if I recall correctly. It's been a while since I bought them, but I think they're stainless. They're cheap!!


----------



## 65 COMET

:devil::devil: Joe mean is nice I would leave it like it is. I think the Alclad will take away from skulls . Awsome job Joe .Thank You Hank:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Slotcarman,

WOAH BABY!!

Yeah the arc welding random flash circuit for the exhaust ports would have been cool, if it fit, but not having it doesn't take away from this Way Cool Lit Up ride in any way.....WOW!

Your builds just keep getting more FAR OUT OVER THE TOP as you continue to make them!!

Bob...all of my cars are lighted with burnt out bulbs...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been an interesting week... Not a good interesting, but that's how it goes sometimes. Stressing over some folks immaturity left me with a knot in my neck for a few days. This led to me taking Percosets to knock down the pain. They worked, though the side effects really made the rest of the week hell. I won't go into the gory details...

I did make some cool stuff this week at least. First up, is a tow truck made from a plastic Hotwheels with a few bits from a Matchbox wrecker...











I shortened the wheelbase to a JL chassis using the truck hole. The boom and beacon are from the Matchbox. The bed floor is styrene diamond plate, and the light bar is styrene sheet bent into a "U" and shot with Alclad. The finish is Metalcast blue shot over their Ground Coat, all right from the can. The chassis is a new JL. 

This will be hitting the bay tonight.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nurora Mustang*

Next up for show and tell is a Nurora Mustang painted up in Ultraviolet Pearl with blue flames. 

















She's mounted on a hot 6 Ohm arm NOS chassis. I think it could use better magnets, as it does run a bit warm. The chassis is included, but it does need a bit of tuning. She's also hitting the bay tonight.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Glasstech 60 Ford Wagon...*

Here's a new one for me from the lighting department. This is one of Hilltop's Glasstech 60 Ford Wagons, done up in a funky double fade. The tho is a rich orange (there's a silver streak running up the middle, which may have gotten lost in the coats of candy orange... I haven't brought it out into the sun yet. The sides are a fade of light orange into a yellow pearl. High beams are "Euro" look orange. This paint job really came out nice!!













This one will be in S&S as a "Buy it now", and will also be listed on Ebay this evening the same way. Whoever gets it first, gets one sweet looking car!!


----------



## vickers83

3 SWEET rides SCM! Liken that new garage too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure which I like the best...
How can ya not like a towtruck!!! Niced choice on the boom...
The mustang, like the blue on the purple, cool contrast...
And as for the wagon, I know I've seen those colors somewhere's!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Some good stuff here...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Trio of builds there Joe :thumbsup: I Like 'em all


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!*

*I hope y'all have a great, safe and happy St. Pat's day!!! It's fitting that "Lucky" happened to find the shop open today. No corned beef and cabbage here!! He was having electrical problems on his shop truck and we got him fixed up.. He let me snap a couple pix of his ride before he took off for warmer climes and green beer...*













Body by Glasstech, Paint is white pearl over white lacquer (which is over black and silver for light blocking) Flames are Metalcast green faded into yellow. Decals by me. Don't look up Lucky's in the phone book... He's "unlisted"!! LOL


----------



## alpink

sweet panel delivery
I think I know his cousin, "midnight auto parts"!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's an attention getter...:thumbsup::thumbsup: like those flames and chosen stance, lights on or off!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

No major mods, I did have to thin out the insides of the wheel wells to get her down like that. I like 'em slammed when I can.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Wow Joe, that is awesome. Looks really good from all angles.


----------



## bobhch

Love Lucky and that Flame job it got...Panels are Cool!!

Tow-Truck, Wagon and Mustang with Flames...Man Joe you are on FIRE!!

All are Great looking builds with Lights to boot.

Bob...slotcarman does it again...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

WOW, that panel van is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. I need to get some of those flame masks.


----------



## vickers83

Wowser SCM! Your shop sure is crankin out some great vehicles lately! Showed your pics to my guys hoping for some motivation here! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Tow-Truck, Mustang, Wagon and Panel with Flames... Joe, you are busy building some great vehicles! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

scman can make some badazz ghostflames man. they always blow my mind! great choice of bodies for these builds. i,m partial to the delivery myself. the white n green go real well together joe. exceptional job!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been a long mostly unproductive week, so I don't have much for show and tell. I will be listing the Chevy panel wagon here and on Ebay tonight as a buy it now. Part of me needs the quick sale, but part of me also wants to get exposure on the bay. I guess tonight's project will get a little attention there, so anyhow...

Here's is the fruit of my labors this week. This is a MEV 58 Plymouth aka as close to Christine as I can get. She started as a blem body, and got squirted in Light blocking black and silver, and then a mix of Metalcast red and white lacquer, and then finally a couple coats of straight red Metalcast to get her more in the red family and out of the pink and mauve that my mix made. Then, after a clear coat, I taped off and shot the white side panels. I was going to tape off the silver trim along the white panels and hit them with a silver sharpie, but I seem to have lost both silver sharpies that I had (thanks kids!!). I didn't know how well silver sharpie would hold up, and was afraid another clear coat would mess 'em up. 









Yes I need to fix the silver trim.. Don't know how I missed that!!







She's on the last of my NOS chassis, fitted with MEV chrome wheels and RRR new white wall tires. My only real mess up on this was the clear epoxy decided to self level between the low and the high beam. I'm afraid trying to fix it will make a little problem worse.


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang sweet, Ujoe!
I can almost hear the BEEEOOOO tone when looking at the front lights!
Very menacing and very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I have to say, Christine is an all time fav movie of mine. Every time its on I have to watch it!!!!!

Joe amazing job pal!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey Joez!!!! Long time no see!! I haven't forgotten your Batmobile.. Just been waiting for you to come around! Glad to see you're alive and kicking!! Have you got the drainage situation remedied, and have you considered trying the track again???? Please say yes!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear ya Joe65!! I didn't see it when it first came out in the theaters, but when they played it in the 2.00 discount theater, I would watch it twice each time!! I must have watched it 20 times in 3 weeks! :lol:


----------



## joegri

very cool stuff comming out of the shop these dayz. nice job on all (especially the ghost flames on the previous builds) and cool to see joez is in town also.


----------



## bobhch

Christine is one of the best car movies ever made. 

slotcarman you did a Perfect job of making her up in slot car form!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:






Bob...What a car, What a Movie...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Mini Christine is Cool :thumbsup: Good Job Joe D.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I wish I was a bit more brave and did the side trim. I like lighting MEVs (now that I have the tiny LEDs... If my circumstances were better I'd do a ton of them for myself!


----------



## slotcarman12078

By the way, there's going to be a new lighting student here at CL&M. The kid has always been a F&F fan... But since Paul Walker's accident, he's been obsessed with the series (especially the first one) and I feel he's old enough to know which end of the soldering iron to hold, so I dug up a couple of tuner fish cars for him to play with. He's got a pair of stock Xtractions for daytime racing, and we'll be working on a pair of lighted ones for cruising in the dark. I'm going to mount the lighted ones on T Jets once I get the parts I just bought from Harrison W @ Model Motoring. I needed crown gears to convert JLs to a 9 tooth pinion. I have a bunch of top plates with the pinions on them. I snagged a dozen axles too. Things have been kinda slow here (it got really cold again) so I haven't been too active (gonna be 3 degrees tonight)... It should be warming up near the end of the week.. Hard to believe it's Spring, and the last week of March and there's still a ton of snow on the ground and more coming Wednesday.... This winter just doesn't want to go away! :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Amen Joe, 2013-2014 the winter that wouldn't go away!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking build Sltman...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Painting side trim is no easy task, I dred even trying, cause I know I'll screw up. We took a trip out to New Mexico, I was watching the natives hand paint pottery, with the fine straight lines... It was amazing watching them do that. The whole time I was thinking pen stripes. WOW!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Sorry to hear about all your snow guys.

Nebraska had a Very Mild Winter this year. Going to start & run the gas
out of the snowblower soon...Doh.:freak:

Bob...no snow on the ground here...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

We lucked out and the storm tracked farther east. All we got was the cold. Still waiting for better temps to come and stick around...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Blue Avanti*

I sure with Mother Nature and Old Man Winter would part ways.. This winter just doesn't want to go away! Just when I think painting weather is back, it gets cold again!! 

Here's an Avanti I painted up in the last batch of cars to see my booth. This one sits on a 9 tooth converted JL chassis with MEV chrome wheels (thanks again Vickers83). She's painted up in Metalcast blue over Alclad.















These new nano LEDs I'm using really open the door to stuff I never thought imaginable even 8 months ago. Yes, the parking lights in the front fender are lit up with their own LEDs!

I have pretty much left the bigger LEDs behind now. I have a sneak peek coming in a few... Stay tuned!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here's one of the projects I've been working on for Joe65...





I found that using 4 red LEDs in back, I can light up the tail lights much more evenly than before. Also note.. The orange LEDs in the grille.. Hehehehe! Yes, those nano LEDs are "that" small...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WooHoo!!!

Go Joey Go Joey Go Joey!!!!!!!!!!!

Man those Goats look so mean dude!!!!!!!

Bad blue Avanti too!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## joegri

always thought the avanti had potential. yers proves it! and that wood block really is takin a work out.those flames always get me. nice job on all scman.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars & LED lighting on both the Avanti, Goat & Christine! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*GTO for Joe65*

Well, this one was a piece of work!! My first fully nano LED's GTO!! I done something different lighting-wise both front and back on this one. Since I was using the tiniest of LEDs, I made 2 tail light circuits, and put 4 LEDs in the tail panel. It makes the light a bit more even. Also, the parking light LEDs in the grille were inserted from the outside, with just a minimum amount of clear epoxy used to hold them in. 

















The power to the LEDs is at a reduced voltage (it calms down the blue/orange that my camera wants to add to the LEDs), so they are a lot brighter at running voltage. It's about time I lowered the volts for pix, huh? LOL

I hope you like her Joe!! I'll make a Pontiac lover out of you yet!! More coming in a few!


----------



## alpink

excellent project
jealous of JoePony now.
LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*53 Chevy Belair*

Here's a leftover from St Patty's Day.. This I believe is an older Greg Gipe aka taillights_fade on da bay 53 Chevy Belair coupe. It was going to be yellow pearl, but it just didn't look right... Maybe not enough coats. So I shot her with multiple coats of candy green, and wound up with a funky shade of green, not quite lime, not quite olive. Somewhere in between. 











Running on a used but decent Aurora T Jet with skinny Vincents. She's different!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The latest...*

We all know Joe65 was waiting forever for MEV to make a 65 Skylark GS. He got wish number 1. Wish number two, three and four are lit up MEV 65 Skylarks. LOL

I received the first of 3 MEVs for lighting. The first one is black, and it'll stay black which saves a bunch of painting. I almost coughed up a kidney when I looked on line at 65 Skylark pix and found out they have 6 tail light bulbs, 3 per side. I like a challenge, and this was shaping up to be one. Then I had an idea. Why not mount the LEDs onto a mini circuit board? I did it with the double barrel wrecker strobes... why not try it.



Yea!!! It works!! Then I made up another so I had a matching pair. Then it hit me... I've got to mill out most of the tail panel of a MEV and it ain't a blem.:freak: It felt like it took forever, and I think I held my breath completely through the first half. End mills don't think in straight lines. They go where ever they want with no guilt if they wander outside of the imaginary lines you're pushing them along. I tiptoed right down the middle, and gently opened the panels up. Then I trimmed the rest with a fresh exacto.



Thanks to macro-vision, I see a couple spots still need to be cleaned up. Headlights are milled also, and I'm going to do a light skim coat of JB Weld in front to seal off the space between the grill and the body, and then give it a coat of silver. I should start lighting this tomorrow!! 

I am still contemplating a way to divide the top and bottom (yes, each side of the tail light panel is divided horizontally). I might use ultra thin phosphor bronze, I might use wire. We'll see what I can dream up. So far so good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG I can't breathe!!!!

The best part of the car are those taillights. May be the nicest ever by GM. Maybe the GTO is close behind. 


That 52 is bad!!!!

Fat and phat :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool sledding!!! And good idea on the Buick taillights...RM


----------



## 65 COMET

Very nice builds Joe.


----------



## 60chevyjim

the chevy looks cool and it is a 53 belair hardtop


----------



## slotcarman12078

53? Oooops!! LOL 

Been a strange day... I started on Joe65's 65 Skylark, but found myself on a detour to Italy for a little job that's turned into a big one!! Make that 3 mini jobs... :lol:

I received a request for 3 Mini Coopers in red, white, and blue done up like the cars in the movie "The Italian Job". I had to paint the blue one, and since today was so nice, I took advantage of it. The thing that makes these cars unique are the light bars with the 3 driving lights on each car. What I figured would be a simple task has turned into a royal pain!! I bought small brass tube with the intention of scaling things down since these builds are MEVs. The light bars are 1.0mm brass tube. The light housings are 3/32 brass tube, and I'm using the wire from resistors to mount the two together. I can't count how many 1/16" long sections of brass tube (for the light housings) I lost on the floor. Soldering one part is easy. Trying to assemble all 7 parts of each bar together is a bit trickier. I have one bar complete. Two more to go...:freak: The fun never ends at CL&M!!! :lol:

Back on the GS tomorrow, and hope to have this mini project done too (and go grocery shopping to boot).


----------



## bobhch

*Don't touch that switch...*

Joe65 you are getting some Bad Arse Buicks done up by
SLOTCARMAN.....SLOTCARMAN....SLOTCARMAN!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love that Green Beauty!! LED Power times Infinity...Yeah!!

Bob...slotcarman is keeping the light on...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

They're putting up a fight, but eventually I'll win! Funny, what I though were stripes are really leather straps with buckles... Kinda like what keeps our pants up... :lol:

Blue paint was mixed from 6-7 shots of blue Metalcast candy blue and 2 little shots of white lacquer, mixed 1:1 with lacquer thinner and air brushed on....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

MEV mini coopers???


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yessir!! MEV Mini Coopers, a'la Italian Job!! Bubba123 requested them, and he got his wish!!



I'll snap a finished pic tomorrow.. Those lights were a royal pain...:freak: I lost enough on the floor to make another whole set!! :lol: They don't light up. He just wanted the light bars and detail painting done (thank god!). Just to put things in perspective... The lights are 3/32 brass tube, and the bars are 1.0mm brass tube.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*65 Skylark for Joe65 Skylark*

This was a first on a couple of counts... My first foray into lighting a real deal MEV body, and the first time making circuit boards for mounting tail lights. Another first is laying something in the tail light epoxy to divide halves. I will say the macro shots make things look a little rough, way rougher than these look in hand. Hopefully I'll do better next time. 
















These are ready when you are Joe65!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Also, as promised, here's the final pix of Bubba123's Italian Job Mini Coopers...







These will be in the mail as soon as I have some funds for postage... Thanks for a challenging project Pete!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wowzers!!!

The whole group looks awsome!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Stuff Joe D., and Joe Skylarks ride looks sweet, the tail lights look cool :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Putting 3 LEDs per side really kicked it up a notch. It's not something I can do all the time, but the 1:1 car is like that so I had to try it. There are advantages though. By putting them on circuit boards, it was so much easier to space them out evenly. Fidgeting with LED strands where they like to twist around facing the wrong way, while dealing with that much "wet" epoxy just wasn't going to work. The next two (provided Joe65 sends them) will be easier in some ways, but harder at the same time. I'll have a clue what I'm doing, but the other bodies are molded teal green and white. Lighting a black body eliminates the glow factor, and while the teal one may not be much of a problem, the white one will. I've already started contemplating the possible fixes. A white 65 GS with the back half glowing pink is not on my agenda! :lol: 

Was a nice day weather-wise here, but my tail was dragging all day so once the GS was done, I called it a day. Mama is feeling rather ill, and I'm operating on about 4 1/2 hours sleep. The one bad thing about the kids getting their paper routes back, is I have to drive them around on Sundays... I hope to be milling, drilling and painting tomorrow... I have a green Riviera that needs a repaint (nothing but bad luck with those bodies) and I need to restock the prepped and ready body pile. I also started a wrecker (like I did for the double barrel contest) and since I haven't heard from njbumper for over a month or two, I'm going to have to deviate from our game plan. I think flames are in it's future...


----------



## jimkelsey

The Skylark looks cool! Awesome work.


----------



## hojoe

SCM, check your email
hojoe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

My packaged arrived and let me say, pics really do these custom cars zero justice. They are amazing when you have them in hand SCM. 

I can't thank you enough. :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been a very busy at the shop for the past 4 days. Lots of drilling, milling, and painting going on. Nothing picture-worthy yet, but hopefully by tonight I'll have something(s) buttoned up. I have 11 bodies painted up, plus a couple Dash Chevelles in the works.I'm at the point that I need to start hiring some helpers! :lol: There's just too much going on... 

I got a box with some cool resins from hojoe a couple days ago (thank you Joe!!) I'll work them into the next round. 

I wish I had great news concerning my left arm, but I do have a little something that's positive. I have just started getting part of my left biceps muscle working again. It's just a scrawny little strip of muscle that tightens at my bidding, but it's better than the nothing I had before. I can now arm curl a gallon of milk 3-4 times before it tuckers out... My neck still gets bound up with any amount of stress (usually self imposed as I fight with LEDs) but that's what the pain pills are for.


----------



## 65 COMET

glad to hear you're improving.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Econoline Van*

Hi guys... It's been a rotten week of dealing with the creeping crud. It set me way back on projects, but at least I've got some bench time in. 

I was shocked when Greg Gipe popped this old Econoline Van in with an order! I've been hanging on to it just because they weren't showing up in his Ebay sales as just a body. Now that I know they're available, I'm going to be doing more of them!! 














Bumpers don't come with these, so I made my own out of brass strip and brass tube. The iron crosses were sculpted by hand. Shes riding on a lightly used JL T Jet with new RRR AFX style rims....


----------



## hojoe

You're paint job's keep getting better and better. That van looks really nice. Keep up the good work.
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Van :thumbsup:, I wish I had one in 1:1, as my buddy did back in the day and we did alot of cruisin, and ahem, other stuff -with chix in the back


----------



## vickers83

Very cool Econoline SCM! Liken that flamed paint job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*bet it's got a water bed in back with wall to wall carpet...*

WOW, WOW, WOW!! So Coooooooooooooooooool & Groooooooooovy Man!!

What a paint job...WOW!! slotcarman paints the town up BIG TIME!!

boB...still thinking this is WOW, WOW, WOW!!...zillA


----------



## 41-willys

love the van:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Econoline & flame paint job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking color work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## jack0fall

*Awesome...*

The VAN is an eye popper... :thumbsup: only thing I see missing is the bumper sticker saying "If this VAN is Rocking, Then Don't come Knocking" ... :dude: as Always, GREAT work SCM...

Jeff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The van is smoking hot pal!!!!

 :thumbsup:

I have a request there bub. The movie Air Heads with Adam Sandler, Steve Buschemi and Brendan Fraser, Adam Sandlers van was either this model or the other cab over floating around out there and his looked to be an old Phone Company van set up with Pips Pool Cleaning service. Tan with 2 blue side doors. I can't find any images but will have to watch it and take a few pictures of it. I always wanted to do one.................then s_it happens ya know.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so I went on Netflix and got all sides of it in my pictures lol. It's an old dodge tho. Like the other vans you made in the past. Maybe? I'll get some pics up.


----------



## WesJY

WOW ! thats one bada$$ looking van! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just happen to have a Dodge A-100 van on the bench Joe65. Already painted it, but I've got another in the resin box! That was a great movie, and I totally forgot the van!! LOL

I buttoned up a couple more today and yesterday. I finally got a chance to light up a couple on Dash chassis. These chassis run sweet!!! About the same speed as a 9 tooth converted AW chassis, but with much tighter tolerances. Very controllable on my 4 9" curves and 2 15" straightaway oval! Yes, my test track is pathetically small and one I have to set up for use on the floor. 

Here's what they look like...






I love how those nano LEDs fit inside the tail light housings with the chrome trim still there!!







Funny thing with the red one. I was so worried about light bleeding into the red and glowing, and it wasn't an issue. BUT, because of the translucent quality of the materials used for the bodies, the JB Weld I use to mount the circuit board and back post showed through the red!! I had to paint the entire underside of the hood and trunk to even it out. It's not a perfect fix, but it's better than seeing two black splotches in the middle of the hood and trunk! I'll have to adjust my game plan if I do any more of these bodies!!!

These are listed on the bay. PM me if interested and I'll end the listing for you!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, and one more thing... My left biceps muscle is slowly making a comeback! It's just a scrawny little thing, maybe 1/4 - 1/3 of the entire muscle group but at least part of it is finally starting to respond to what my brain is telling it to do. Now if I can only get the rest of it to get neural impulses....


----------



## LDThomas

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and one more thing... My left biceps muscle is slowly making a comeback! It's just a scrawny little thing, maybe 1/4 - 1/3 of the entire muscle group but at least part of it is finally starting to respond to what my brain is telling it to do. Now if I can only get the rest of it to get neural impulses....


Great progress! Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Always cool seeing your creations! Hope the arm keeps improving.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, and one more thing... My left biceps muscle is slowly making a comeback! It's just a scrawny little thing, maybe 1/4 - 1/3 of the entire muscle group but at least part of it is finally starting to respond to what my brain is telling it to do. Now if I can only get the rest of it to get neural impulses....


Joe, now THAT's - GREAT NEWS to hear :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
PS- the Yenko's look Great too :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Glad top hear your arm is coming around bud. Great news

Now here is the van lol. Don't know why but this is one of those movies that when I see it on, I have to watch it lol!!!!

I know Randy knows how to make decals from a pic on the computer. He told me how once but I forgot.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dat be a FORD... and it looks easy enough... I'm tentatively on it!! Good thing is Greg has been listing the Econo's. And I have a spare! The Dodges aren't as readily available yet.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, it's been a rather dismal week. I had finished up a Dash 442 in teal (blue/green flip flop) after fighting the tail light LEDs 3 times. Upon testing all went well for about 6 laps and it lost a pair of tail lights again. I was so ticked off I shoved it in my case for another day. I have a way to fix it, but I have to cool off before I try again. Bad thing is it chewed through half of my very dim red LEDs in the process. 

I followed the 442 up with another hair puller... Joez did an awesome job casting this 38 Chevy pick up off a modified sedan pull back car. This one is painted in root beer with a tan tonneau. I did have a few issues with it, mainly involving the circuit board, and fitting the plug to allow the chassis to be completely removable. This chassis is VERY FAST, and since it's a specialty chassis base (with all AW 4 gear components added) there's very little magnetic attraction to the rails. A traction magnet would help this car stay on the track, if you have one that will fit. All I have are AW round ones and they're too thick. A fresher set of low profile sili's in back would help too! Due to the size of the wheel wells, you're kinda limited without doing a little trimming work on the wheels. If you were to narrow the inside of the wheels to bring them in a tad, I believe taller slicks would fit inside easily.















This body was very limited. I don't know how many Joez made before he stopped, but it wasn't a lot. It is the only one I have on hand. This will be available in S&S until Sunday night, and then it'll hit Ebay if it hasn't sold by then.


----------



## 60chevyjim

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dat be a FORD... and it looks easy enough... I'm tentatively on it!! Good thing is Greg has been listing the Econo's. And I have a spare! The Dodges aren't as readily available yet.


 jims custom resins in pa makes the dodge van 
you can get it from his website
>> slaters on ebay

greg made the dodge van too a while back
he may still have the mold for it too. or maby even some bodys laying around
you can ask him , hes a great guy to deal with !!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe D., that '39 Chevy Custom/El Camino looks GREAT :thumbsup:
So you say it resides on a Non MT Specialty Chassis ? Or it's a MT that just doesn't have much pull to the rails ?
I would have traded you a MT Specialty chassis bottom for that chassis, if it's a Non MT original ? FWIW- you can still buy NOS MT Specialty Chassis bottoms from JAG Hobbies, for just $3.50 ea !


----------



## slotcarman12078

The chassis base is a magnatraction specialty. The remaining components are from a NOS AW 4 gear. It's really fast!! The back tires aren't very sticky, and it's just way faster than my little 9" curves / 2 15" straight test track can handle. It is drivable, but takes a good bit of control to maintain the lights and keep it on the track (it can be done, but is a lot more work than I like). Swapping a cooler arm would help. You have to keep in mind, there is no option for a 9 tooth pinion in these, so they have the hot rod arm and leggy gears, with maybe the only other simple fix being an optional crown gear.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yes, the Crown gear swap is an option, as the Aurora Specialty and AW 4 Gear used crowns with two different Tooth counts. BUT, throwing in some shorter/weaker T-Jet magnets, would have also slowed down the car alot too, YES- T-Jets magnets will work in a MT chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*From big to little...*

Also buttoned up this weekend is a Dash bug in candy red flake. The little LEDs really do open up possibilities, as I can get them in spaces I had to fight in other attempts. This one did require a little trimming of the Dash T Dash chassis to get her scrunched down as far it would go. This one is a little different from my normal 2 post T Jet bodies. Like the Nurora 37 Ford and a few other mixed bodies such as Greg Gipe's Gremlin, I have to use the existing mounting set up in back to get things assembled. This means a different method of power transfer from the back screw plate to the circuit board. After fighting a couple of projects, it was nice to pretty much breeze through one with no major issues. 

















I had bumpers for the darn thing. Heck knows where they wound up!! I wasted a few hours looking for them already... Betcha they turn up as soon as the car gets mailed!!

One of the cool things about this particular build is there is enough clearance at the wheel wells to go to wider and even a little taller wheels and tires. She really couldn't get any lower!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

looks great SCM !


----------



## win43

Sweet BUG


----------



## Hittman101

Nice really nice!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! I've torn my bench apart, gone through every conceivable place the Buggy Bumpers could be hiding to no avail. I know I had them when I painted the car, and usually when a car gets in the paint line the chrome and glass goes in separate bins. The glass was right there, and the bumpers were gone.  Whoever ends up with it can hunt down replacements I guess... 

I have a couple more cool things in the works... Start thinkin' purple!!! (Jerry made me do it!! :lol: )


----------



## 65 COMET

nice builds Joe


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, your Chevelles , 39 Chevy & VW are Awesome as usual! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great news!! Thanks to Jerry (win43) i got a set of bumpers on the VW bug!! Here's the updated pix!!















The chrome makes such a big difference!!! I wish I had more VW bug and bus kits. I should have bought a ton of them when Dan was blowing them out on the bay! 

More in a few!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*37 Ford Coupe*

This is one of Greg Gipe's 37 Ford Coupe bodies (I believe). Greg molded this in black for me so I was able to skip the light blocking paint layers. I milled out not only the lights, but also the resin grille and fitted a Nurora 37 Ford Rodster grill in it's place. That little bit of chrome makes a huge difference!!! This one got painted with purple candy over the metalcast ground coat.

















Other touches include a black wash on the grille to give it some depth, and I decided to shoot for the "blue dot" look on the tail lights. They're purple!! They really look funny with my glasses on because at some angles, they look blue with red dots hovering over them, and at other angles they are red with blue dots outside of them. Without my glasses, they're just purple! lol

This is riding on a used Aurora chassis with Vincent Fuchs and RRR RWL tires. I plan on redoing the windshield today. The one I made didn't come out very good.


----------



## JordanZ870

It's a One Guide, Two Door'd, Flyin' Purple Mile Eater!
(sho' looks good to me!)


Another stunner, U-joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

JoeD., the bug and '37 Ford Look FAB ! :thumbsup:
And joez870, I like your Pun


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The 37 is looking real good!!! Lik'n the grill option too!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! I did just redid the 37 Ford windshield. It looks 100% better. Pix later...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, time flies when you're not having fun too!! It's been rough here. I'm falling apart physically and I can't get it through my Dr's head what needs to be fixed. My hiatal hernia and bowed diaphragm is back in all it's uncomfortable glory. All the work the Dr did on my gut has literally come apart, making it rather difficult to do much at the bench. This is on top of my left arm still only half working. I have the inside half of my left biceps muscle getting nerve impulses. The outer half is still "asleep" and doesn't want to be disturbed... My left triceps is kinda dead again too, making it really hard to do milling operations. Since all my milling is done by hand I really need both arms functioning properly to have any real accuracy. 

Needless to say, my projects have slowed to a crawl. I have finally finished a Glasstech Willys Panel which I have on the bay. I'll try to get it listed here tonight also. I do have one other project that was almost finished but I failed in the LED calculating department and will have to redo 3 out of 4 head lights. There just isn't enough power at low speed to get 3 LEDs wired in series to light up. This is a new situation since I've never tried to string 3 white/blue LEDs together. Since they require 3.5-4.0 V each to operate, I need 12 volts at the chassis before they start working. Any time I wind up with odd numbers of white LEDs to light correctly, I'll have to light them individually. This bit of learned info will be a necessity when I light the Tuckers later this year. 

Anyways, here's the pix of the Willys, which I named "Gold Rush".














She's riding on a used but fairly decent Aurora T Jet chassis with slightly narrowed 4 gear wheels. Randy sent me a cool set of decals for the grille, and a square of BMF to play with. I used the grille decal as a template and cut a piece of BMF slightly bigger, and applied it the the nose, and then laid the decal over it. It worked out great!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hojohn

sweet rides there


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looks great pal!!! Bum arm, guts and all!!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, that's a really cool '33 Willys Panel :thumbsup:
But I'm saddened to hear about all your latest health problems, man it sucks being you 

Hang in there Bro, never give up hope, that your health & body will get better again, someday...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys.. My Dr. finally got me an appointment with the surgeon who fixed my gut before. Aug 4th won't come soon enough though... At least it's not Nov. LOL

I have a couple for show and tell tonight. First up is a long awaited project (like 3 months) I was commissioned to do. This is a MEV 61 Tempest done up as a Fire Chief. Only the head and tail lights light up on this one. I did tint the high beams red, but since the bubblegum roof light doesn't light, we decided not to light the high beams. It is one tiny body to work in, I'll tell ya!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Also fixed (for the most part) is a Highway Patrol GTO. This is the one I mentioned in the Gold Rush post. I had to remake the blue and white head lights, and wire them individually rather than in series. The only problem now is I had a failure with the rectifier, so the lights and chassis don't work in reverse. It shorts if on the track the wrong way. Trying to replace the board would have meant replacing ALL the LEDs.. No way I'm going through that!:freak: This will be discounted in S&S exclusively until Sunday night. If it hasn't sold it'll hit the bay then.













She's on a new Dash chassis with stock wheels (I did sand the flanges on the front rims for shoe clearance), and then I added nail heads for hub caps. The roof blinkie is a quick flash red/blue.


----------



## Greg W

Those are some sweet lookin rides, allways enjoy looking into this thread to see the lights?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good looking stuff Sltman... Good idea on the foiled grill for the Gold Rush... Wooooo Wooooo Wooooooo for the goverment cars!!! That Tempest does look tight, are those 20 inch wheels, lol??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup on the 20 inchers!! LOL I couldn't get that MEV to sit any lower, and was lucky I was able to squeeze the circuit board in it. It being a SWB car and being so stubby, the front post was literally part of the nose. I had to make the circuit board short (front to back) and use a bent post to get it in there.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman you have done it once again with cool lights in Emergency
vehicles...WAY Cool Fun!!

Bob...thinks tiny lights "R" cool...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim

the 4x4 fire chief , and the highway patrol look cool .
too bad the tempest isn't a wagon .. 
I think I need to get a mev tempest kit and make it into a gasser wagon .
I made a mev valiant into a wagon.
and I have a mev corvair wagon gasser. 
keep up the good work . hope you feel better soon !!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Jim. I hate feeling like this. Hopefully the surgeon doesn't make me wait months to get me in. It's hard to describe how my gut feels, but the best way to put it is it feels like it does about 2 minutes after someone punches you in the gut and knocks the wind out of you. It wouldn't be so bad if it was a once in a while thing, but it's pretty much non stop. I hope I can get it fixed before I get to the "out of breath after 10 feet of walking" stage. As it stands now, sleeping on my left side and back make me out of breath. The left side of my diaphragm is weak and bowed way up into my chest, and some of my digestive tract has decided to call my rib cage home (again). I saw it coming this past September, but my Dr. dragged her feet and didn't take me serious at first. She is now... You know there's an issue when your heart and part of your small intestine are in the same vicinity.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, what a day!!! Rick AS 51 paid a visit to the CL&M shop yesterday!! It was fun talking to him and showing him my humble operation. He put in a special order while he was here, and hopefully I can get to it soon. Luckily, he's given me a bit of time to get it done, as I have a few medical issues to deal with in the coming weeks. Thank you for stopping by Rick, and you're welcome to stop by any time you're in the area!!:hat::hat:


To give you an idea of what I'm dealing with, besides my stiff neck and dud arm, my lower back has flared up again pretty bad, and I'm scheduled for another lumbar steroid injection Friday; and in less than 2 weeks I talk to the Dr. who rearranged my abdomen and tightened my diaphragm back in 2011 about fixing the stuff he repaired again. I'm trying to get it done before I get to the getting out of breath stage like I was back then. 

In spite of my current issues, I am getting a little bench time in, but I can only handle short periods before I have to get away from it. Production, as you've seen has really slowed down. I do have a few things to report though. Nothing picture worthy, but... 

Joe 65, I have started your next 65 Skylark. It's 1/2 milled and painted. I did run into an issue though, as the bumpers didn't remove easily. I have to talk to Mike V. and see if I can get replacements. JoeZ, your project has been milled out. I'm making progress on it. I have 4 other bodies opened up and more or less ready for lighting, so stay tuned! Things may have slowed down, but I'm not stopping!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Taking the "ick" out of Buick.... LOL*

This is a long sidelined project here... A leftover from my St Patty's Day painting fiasco! LOL This Buick has been patiently waiting for me to button her up, and I'm glad I got to her.

















She's on a really nice, basically new Aurora T Jet chassis with stock rims, with Dash T Jet tires in back. The color is a forest green flake from Duplicolor with multiple clear lacquer coats. She'll be hitting S&S soon!


----------



## Crimnick

Slick as always....awesome work....:thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet!


----------



## slotto

Killer Riv!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! Good to see ya Slotto!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks guys! Good to see ya Slotto!!


how did trip 2 that Doc. go???
Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not sure Pete. From what he told me, all he did the last time was tighten up the left side of my diaphragm. For some reason (my thinking is nerve damage in my middle back) the left side of my diaphragm isn't working right... it's lazy and and gets stretched. Any other benefit from the past surgery (like the hiatal hernia going away) was basically a great side effect from the repair. 

He's got the CD from the cat scan, but he also wants the pix and results from an upper GI series I had done last fall. He now knows I had major issues due to the side effects of my taking Percosets after the neck surgery. Not going potty for 7 days a couple of times really stressed out the repair among other things (it really felt like stuff was ripping apart behind my rib cage and at a few of the incision sites on my belly). He told me the repair wouldn't come completely apart, but I probably busted a few stitches... 

Time will tell. It's up to the Dr, and he'll let me know. I'm hoping he does it now... I really don't want to wait to the point where I can't walk 10 feet without getting out of breath again. It also sux feeling like I got sucker punched in the gut all the time.. :freak:


----------



## XracerHO

Riv looks GREAT! :thumbsup:
Saddened to hear about all your latest health problems, Joe, stay positive & best wishes for good health & quick recovery! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those aren't new problems RL.. They're continuing problems... Still struggling to keep at it. One day at a time, and usually in small increments. At least I'm making some progress.

Here's what I've been working on the past couple of weeks. These are commissioned works for Rick AS 51, which I received during his visit a few weeks ago. The Camaro is for an AFX type chassis and is just a paint job.









He also requested a lit up 66 GTO in the same orange (was shooting for the top color on the 60 Ford wagon I did earlier this year) and got pretty close. He requested both high and low beam headlights, and all the other lighting too. All that's left is setting up the chassis and mounting it to the body. 





I lucked out and my bench power supply has a goofed up power setting that actually lights the LEDs without making them overpowering for my camera!





Hoping to have this buttoned up and in the mail today!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those make a sweet pair of rides. WTG! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang it Sltman, your' tag bulb is out!!! That's a lot of work lighting these up!!! Is that some throw back graphic work on the Camaro? Like that color...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't remember the source, but a long ways back I copied sample "lace" decals off a site. I reversed the colors (it was the opposite, white with a neutral background), but since I can't print white, the reversal helped make them work. I sized them to fit the L-88 scoop, and carried them back to the tail. They go right down behind the bumper. 

I also have a set of green and black, orange and black and finally, dark blue and black so if a few more of those Dash Camaros show up I can do pearl white versions.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*My favorite HO body + a cool color = Sweetness!!!*

I love it when a project turns out great! This GTO started as a black MM2 body which in the luck of the draw also received bumpers molded in black!! Rick AS 51 requested it to be painted in the orange from a previous project (60 Ford wagon by Glasstech) and I got it as close as I could. The yellow pearl under the orange really shows up nice at the right angles. I also misted a light coat or orange pearl over the top which has flakes of yellow in it, so every so often a yellow flash makes itself apparent!! Here she is!!

















Rich wanted her as low as possible. She can't get any lower without some major grinding inside the body (not this time). As it is, I had to shorten the back screw as is bottomed out before it was all the way in. She's on a NOS Aurora chassis, so she's good for 50 years of fun!! I hope you like her Rick!!

P.S. She's in the mail with your Ebay stuff (200.00 ins).. Tracking is easily available there. Thank you for a couple of great projects!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

By the way, the paint is as follows.. Black, Alclad, white pearl (many light coats), yellow pearl (many light coats), Metalcast orange (many light coats), orange pearl (one light coat) clear coat (2), silver accents, clear (2). I'm really liking the color selection in the fingernail polishes available in the Walmart clearance section... 1.00 a bottle, and you can get a ton of paint jobs out of a bottle...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man those GTO bodies are just smoking hot!!!! 

May be in the top 5 for me from GM. The lines are amazing and those tail lights can't get much nicer. 

Outstanding paint work Joe. Your dedication can be seen in ur work bub. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Man Joe D., that Camaro and Goat look Fab ! :thumbsup: but I'm especially lovin that GOAT a bit more fer sure :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking color on the GTOooooooooooo!!!! That's smoooooooth!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome paint job & lighted too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Greg W

Thats some mighty fine work I say, mighty fine !!!


----------



## win43

sweet goat


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Back in Black...*

Here's the latest from the CL&M bench. This Wills was some work! The grill was opened up and screen installed, the meatloaf pan was deleted, as was the push bar. Then she was slammed as low as possible on an NOS Aurora chassis. I did modify the chassis slightly, removing a little plastic at the front magnet. Not enough to go through to the magnet... Just enough to allow the body to snug down. She's equipped with a set of Vincent Halibrands (I have to red dot the remaining center caps). Tires are RRR RWL silicones...

















She'll be listed up in S&S very soon, and if she doesn't sell by Sunday, she'll be on the bay also.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dat's slick...!!! My kinda car!!! Lik'n that grill work...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rick AS 51

Nice Ride!!!


----------



## Greg W

Those little details makes a big difference, sweet ride there SCM.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Top Banana GS*

Hey Buick fans!! (Yes, Joe Skylark, this means you!! LOL ) Here's the latest from the CL&M bench.. This is a Greg Gipe (taillights_fade on the bay) 67 Buick Skylark GS. Believe it or not, I've gotten so bad at getting stuff finished, this car is the last from the group I painted in March!!! This baby got the works, though, so better late than never!!

The head lights are white, the high beams are orange, the parking lights are dim yellow, and the tail lights are red. Lots of lighting from 6 LEDs up front!!!















She's shot in Testors Model Masters Chrysler Yellow (with a bit or red mixed in for more of a safety yellow shade). The chassis is a really quick 18+ Ohm arm'ed Aurora T Jet with a 9 tooth. She's super smooth running, with Vincent Stahls and RRR RWL tires. She's a tad top heavy, so you really have to drive her. You can't just barrel into a 9" curve!! The LEDs stay lit at lower speeds, and get a touch brighter as you go fast. She's be great for drag racing, as she's really a smooth runner!!! 

She'll be hitting S&S in a few!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sure is rite purty pal!!!!


Need I even say!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman you make some of the nicest slot cars Dude!

Can remember your early light up years and now you are light years past that.
Go, Go, Go slot car Gadget building arms!!

Camaro...Hot

GTO...Hot

Willys...Hot

Buick...Hot

Bob...it's getting hot in here...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

SCM, you sure do build some sweet rides: Blk Willys & Buick! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Buick, not to mention the yellow!!! Chrome wheels set her off nicely...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin it! :thumbsup:
(yes, I am still peekin in! )


----------



## leonus

I would love to learn how you do those lights...

Ever thought of posting a tutorial, or something instructional, to share your ninja skills&#55357;&#56841;??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

joez870 said:


> Diggin it! :thumbsup:
> (yes, I am still peekin in! )


Hi Z. I believe i have a 65 impala. Mev put aside that i was shipping you. Pm me an address pal :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I did Leonus. I had to do some digging to find it, but here's the links to all of it:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3964716&postcount=930

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3964758&postcount=932

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3969928&postcount=956

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3964758&postcount=932

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3973005&postcount=967

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3973024&postcount=968

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3973024&postcount=968

That's about it. I've changed a few things since then, but it's all the same general principle. I am using smaller LEDs now, almost all in the .020 X .040 size, which is the smallest available at the time. Yes, they are a pain to see, but allow me to do stuff that I thought impossible a couple of years ago. Because of the smaller LEDs, I also had to change the wire I use, and it's about the same gauge as armature wire. Extreme care must be utilized, as it breaks very easily. 

I've had to adapt the order things are done because of this, like setting up the chassis ride height before lighting the body to cut down on wire bending. Bending the wire will break it quite easily. I also don't "wire" the circuit board as shown any more. Due to the size of the wires, and the fact that they need to be attached to the LEDs prior to installing them in the body, I wire to the board instead, which is basically the last thing I do to a project.


----------



## Race Inc.

Lights...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Race Inc. said:


> Lights...


Camera, Action!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been pushing myself at the bench the past week, trying to get back to my old routine. While it has proved fruitful, it's also been painful! Over a year since my neck surgery, and still missing most of my upper left arm main muscle function, and my back is killin' me! 

I want to clarify something though. Don't think of my left arm as completely useless. It still moves around pretty much like normal, though there's an occasional dead spot encountered in certain movements. It's just exceptionally weak, gets tired out with mundane tasks in seconds, and has no strength. Arm curling a couple loaves of bread is about all it can handle. 

I don't believe it's an issue directly tied to the neck surgery, but an after effect to the excruciating cramps I experienced in my shoulders post op, which were triggered if I rolled on to my side while sleeping. I've lost and regained most of my fine motor skills (I basically had to re-learn them), but I'm still limited as to how much I can do at a session before I can't trust it to be steady. Since most milling and soldering requires this, it has been a long rough road to get me back where I am now.

Anyways, here's the first of 3 new projects to roll off the CL&M bench. These were 2 weeks in the making. This one is a Greg Gipe, aka taillights_fade on da bay Falcon, done up as a go fast car...

















Paints are: black base, silver base, Metalcast purple candy, followed by Metalcast blue candy shot from the top down. Decals and wheels by RRR. It's on a nearly NOS Aurora chassis (Thank you Rick!!) More in a few....


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Falcon #2*

Here's another Falcon off of the bench. This version is a Dash hard top. The paint is fingernail polish, shot through the trusty airbrush. The color is almost the same as MEV's Dynasty Green. 















She's on a new T Dash chassis with stock wheels 'n tires, though I painted the wheels to match and trimmed them with silver. 

One more.... please hold!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*55 'vert*

Here's a first!! I bought a bunch of Weird Jack's interior kits a while back, and this one just sort of happened. I initially was just going to remove the post between the windows, but then things happened! LOL I started thinking about these interior kits I bought and decided what the heck.... While I was at it, I deleted the trim on the sides too. 

















She's sporting a Metalcast blue over Alclad paint job with white seats and black carpet. Riding on a nearly new Aurora chassis with RRR narrows wheels 'n tires. I lit up the parking lights on this one too! 

I finally got the bumpers for your green 65, Joe65. Your projects is still lurking next to the bench JoeZ.. Haven't forgot you! I have also resurrected a major project for NJbumper, who I thought was lost in the ether! Seems he got tangled up with family, became a grandfather, is about to add 2 more grand kids to the fold at the same time, and has them all living in his house. He's getting a wrecker kinda like the one I did for the contest this past winter. There's another Willys in the mix too! All I can say is, thank goodness I still have left over Percosets! The Tramadol the Dr. has me on now for pain don't work very good...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking stuff you got going!!! I've always liked the Falcon body, even though I am a Bowtie fan...61 or 63 had the best looking grill, IMO. Again, some good stuff...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I agree RM, this is some good looking stuff.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking trio of cars! ..RL


----------



## Greg W

2 Fords and a Chevy,
You left the Mopar guys high and dry. LOL
Still like them Falcons, and love the blue on the Chebby.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys!! There aren't too many Mopars to light around here. I do have a Greg Gipe Duster or Demon lined up... I forget which one I bought. I'm trying to get even smaller milling bits. The .010 I have is getting dull, and it's too big for Cuda's (I have 2 waiting) tail lights. Now that both Falcons sold on the bay, I can get a few GTXs from MM2. I plan on grabbing a couple new bits too. Just waiting on payment.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great stuff as we have come to expect fro you, bum arm and all!!!

The 55 shud go to Tom imo lol!!! 

Glad you got bumpers from Mike pal!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been a nasty week. The kid thought it would be a great idea to bring home a cold with him, and he was kind enough to share it with me. Needless to say, it hasn't been very productive here. I do have some progress on njbumper's wrecker though... Enough for show and tell.

The body is one of Glasstech's finest that I had painted up last spring when this project was started. njbumper then fell off the map due to a family emergency, and didn't make contact with me until just a few weeks ago. I'm glad to be back on it again, though it has been extremely challenging on it's own, let alone with a cold! I think I spent close to 6 hours on just the light bar, between opening it up, stripping it, painting it yellow, making the circuit board for the light bar from scratch, putting the 6 LEDs on it and wiring it (twice so far) since I had to get all the wires through the feed holes. 

Considering what I started with (the lighting, not the body), I'd say I did okay. 


The kit I bought for this project allows for 3 white LEDs, but since 2 yellows have nearly the same voltage drop as 1 white one, I was able to piggyback a pair on each circuit.


These are the outer and inner LEDs...


Here's the middle pair...


Click this one for a short video of it in all it's glory.

So far, the head lights and the fog lights are mounted. I still have the tail lights and 10 yellow and red clearance light LEDs to mount in the body. As with the first one of these I made for the double barrel contest last winter, I have to take baby steps and think 3-4 steps ahead of myself so I don't paint myself into a corner. This one is much more complex, as the contest truck only had 2 blinkies on it's light bar. There's like a dozen more wires going into the cab on this build, and most have to be insulated at the connections, and at the same time I can't block the other lights going in, from the back especially. It's coming along... I just wish it was done already so I could get back to (what seems like) the much easier stuff!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hopefully the video works on your set up. It plain sucks on mine!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hopefully the video works on your set up. It plain sucks on mine!!


either way on video ... that job is a master-piece!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just don't get it... I have issues with Youtube vids too, but nowhere as bad as PB. In reality, the LEDs flash every second, with a 1/2 second delay between the outer 4 and the inner 2.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

The video looks good to me, and the two tone on the truck looks great.


----------



## A/GS

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just don't get it... I have issues with Youtube vids too, but nowhere as bad as PB. In reality, the LEDs flash every second, with a 1/2 second delay between the outer 4 and the inner 2.


Your work is truly amazing Joe; those LEDs as headlights and taillights are off the chain COOL !!! I especially loved your gloss black 41 Willys Coupe ! You're an Artist with real talent. Great Stuff Joe, :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

The flashing light bar for the wrecker is Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Greg W

I really like to see the progress on builds, its what keeps me going so keep snapping those pics.
I love trucks, and love wreckers so its a doubble whammy for me.
Super sweet so far.


----------



## Rich Dumas

I was too lazy to look at all of the pictures in this thread, but the Miller Engineering animated signs look great.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v12/RichD/Movies/SunocoSign.mp4

I have also done a number of 1/32nd cars with lights, including this one with a working exhaust flash.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa, that Vette looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks guys! Still fighting this cold, it's quite stubborn! The kid has had it for over 2 weeks, so it looks like I have another week to go at least. I guess it's time to start pulling my spray booth in at night and closing the window. While I hated the summer heat, I equally hate the winter cold. It was quite frosty here the last couple of mornings!

As to the black Willys... The new owner messed with the tail lights (trying to figure out how I did it) and it should be coming back for a tune up. I have an even better Willys lined up... I might have to detour off the wrecker for a day to button it up. I'm not saying anything else though.:devil::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've got to shake this flippin' cold quick!!! Just got word that I have a pre-op appointment scheduled for this Friday, and stomach surgery (finally!!) the following Friday (10/25). I know for sure I'm getting the hiatal hernia repair done... It's up to the Dr.'s findings if the left side of my diaphragm gets fixed and mesh is installed to keep my stomach bits and pieces out of my chest, or if he leaves it until it gets really bad again. I'm hoping he fixes it all. I really don't want to wait until I can't walk 10 feet without getting out of breath like last time.

I just wish the Dr. called before making the appointments. Aw heck, I even wish the Dr. called after he made them!! I found out by the hospital calling to confirm!!!


----------



## alpink

best wishes on successful surgery and your wishes being met


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, I hope you shake the cold ASAP, and get that much needed Hernia Surgery- and get it ALL FIXED RIGHT :thumbsup: Best wishes Bro !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank you guys! I've been dealing with this issue for about a year. Why it took so long puzzles me. The first week's liquid diet doesn't trouble me.. Waiting 3 weeks for pasta is going to be tough though!:freak:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thank you guys! I've been dealing with this issue for about a year. Why it took so long puzzles me. The first week's liquid diet doesn't trouble me.. Waiting 3 weeks for pasta is going to be tough though!:freak:


keep us posted, so we can be thinking/praying, ect 4 U :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

good luck on you hernia operation joe ..
my brotherinlaw is going in today for a hernia operation 
and he uses that word flippin too .. 
I wish both of you the best results possible !!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking pics RD...I had to take a second look, looked real until I saw the braids...
Hope all goes well SCMan...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Joe, Best wishes on shaking the cold & on successful surgery with a speedy recovery! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I'll be happy when this one is done...*

Projects like this really eat up time, and can get so frustrating! Trying to maneuver LEDs the size of fleas and get them to stay where I want them can make me want to pull my hair out!! :lol: 

The red clearance lights weren't so bad, but the yellow ones were a total pain. 









I'm getting close, but with a project this big (22 LEDs total with the light bar) there's still a bunch of time left to put into it. Tail lights are next, and then mounting the light bar onto the body. Still trying to stay a few steps ahead mentally so I don't mess up! More later I hope!:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

What an amazing rig, joe!
I hope everything works out for you in the coming days!
Bless you real good, my friend!


----------



## 65 COMET

looking great Joe.


----------



## A/GS

Praying for a speedy recovery Joe. This project is the Best yet; all those lights remind me that Christmas is just around the corner. My favorite holiday, ....after Halloween. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, it isn't going so good today. Stress from the impending operation has put my gut into a frenzy. I haven't been able to do a darn thing all day.  Let's hope I can get up and around quick, and get back to doing what I do best. I wish the Dr. completely took care of this problem 3 years ago. 

What is being done this time is my diaphragm is getting stitched a little tighter around when my esophagus goes through, and a partial wrap of my stomach (there's a flap on it that they wrap around the esophagus) to make sure it stays put. Also, if the left side of my diaphragm is weak and distended again, he's going to tighten it up, and back it up with mesh between it and my abdomen. This will keep my belly stuff down where it belongs. If all done via laparoscopy, I'll be tied up for a few days. There is a chance they'll have to open me up more and I could be in for a couple extra days. The Dr. did the diaphragm only in '11. That sort of fixed the hiatal hernia temporarily at the same time, but as known now, only for a couple years. I've been dealing with this problem for over a year now...

I will (God willing) be on line, though only on my tablet (which sucks on HT and Facebook by the way) to give short reports and updates. I'm not looking forward to a liquid diet for a week, and not much different (vegetable soup) for week two. Week three I can eat pasta at least... Man, I want a whopper right now!!! LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Best of Luck my friend, wishing you a text book perfect operation and a speedy recovery. 
And if I was in your shoes, I'd surely be a nervous wreck too.... as I'm not good with situations like this either, but I'd be Worse- trust me, I'd be a mess !
But you're quite a bit stronger than I am in many respects, so I think all will go fine, when everything is said and done.
Hang in there buddy, you're heading for the finish line :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

GO GET THEM JOE, we know you can do it..... Best of luck and you are in our prayers.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, I'm still on the right side of the grass!!! Waitress, more morphine please!! LOL


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey, I'm still on the right side of the grass!!! Waitress, more morphine please!! LOL


GREAT!!!!

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ya see Joe, you didn't NEED to be Scared- like seen in this pic... 








You'll be feeling GREAT in a Week.... we miss ya man :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL Ralph! Looks like I'll be going home today. Sore, and getting tired of my liquid diet. It really hurts to cough.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

GREAT NEWS Joe ! And sure- it hurts Now, but give it a week, and Don't COUGH ! (Tip- Don't Smoke)  ....and You'll be back to eating Pasta in No time :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

Best of luck Joe. get well quick!


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ya see Joe, you didn't NEED to be Scared- like seen in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be feeling GREAT in a Week.... we miss ya man :thumbsup:


OMG!!!... "Dat w/ U look like??? ..the Slot-Zombies are LOOSE!! 

just teasing, looking GREAT Joe, just take it easy & BS w/ us as u can....

hold pillow tightly across incision area w/ "Coughing"...
best 2U & Family :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Funny you should mention zombies Pete. Once I got to my room, I put on my skivvies and my zombie PJs for the rest of my stay. I walked a mile yesterday on the 3rd floor (15 laps), and did about another 1/2 mile this morning before they released me. Ain't no way I'm going to walk around with just a hospital gown!! :lol: 

I am officially back home, still sore as heck at some of the incision sites, and the Dr. did move me up to level 2 on my food chart, so veggie soup and oatmeal can be eaten now.  Mama's making meatloaf tonight... Gonna be hard not to try a little. I ate more jello in the past 3 days than I've eaten in my whole life!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Funny you should mention zombies Pete. Once I got to my room, I put on my skivvies and my zombie PJs for the rest of my stay. I walked a mile yesterday on the 3rd floor (15 laps), and did about another 1/2 mile this morning before they released me. Ain't no way I'm going to walk around with just a hospital gown!! :lol:
> 
> I am officially back home, still sore as heck at some of the incision sites, and the Dr. did move me up to level 2 on my food chart, so veggie soup and oatmeal can be eaten now.  Mama's making meatloaf tonight... Gonna be hard not to try a little. I ate more jello in the past 3 days than I've eaten in my whole life!!!


glad U'r doing Great Joe.....
any luck w/ SSI/Disability???
ROFLMAO @ "Zombie PJ's" :thumbsup:

just take it easy & go w/ doc's plan verbatim ....
just BS w/ us, & keep us Updated on how U'r doing.....

slow-n-easy my good friend ... "That's" the Ticket :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe D., that's all Great News to hear :thumbsup: ....but keep following the Docs orders, no matter WHAT the temptation !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, I sure am behaving!! It doesn't take much to go from a minor discomfort to a major one. Just a little annoying tickle in my throat is enough to have me in agony. The tickle makes me want to cough, which hurts like hell, and trying to stifle it causes my nose to start running which triggers sneezing, which is double the pain of the cough. Then all that causes hiccups... We take for granted simple little things like these, which all cause a sensation like I'm being stabbed in multiple places at the same time. About 10 minutes later, it all calms back down until the next tickle in my throat.

I did some on line homework regarding the procedure I got, and in most cases, patients felt worse a week after release than they did when they went home. At least I'm in the know now so I don't get blindsided or overly concerned next week if I feel worse than now. I see the Dr. for a follow up on 11/3, and I'll probably be moved up to stage 3 of my diet (pasta!! Yeaaaa!!) then. I really have to keep in mind that though this was minimally invasive surgery, it really is a major operation. My stomach capacity was reduced, and there is no room for expansion until it adjusts to it's new shape. No soda (unless it's pretty much flat), no alcohol, and nothing that's excessively gassy. I'll be craving Whoppers and Taco Bell until my diet is completely opened up, and by then, the new Taco Bell the next town over should be open for business. :woohoo:

I'll be hitting the bench as I feel up to it. Lots of stuff lined up, but I'm not going to push myself. I know the consequences!!:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, they weren't kidding about feeling worse!!! Just because the Dr opened up stage 2 of my diet doesn't mean I can handle all of it! I'm back to beef and chicken broth, strictly veggie soup (no pasta in it) and jello.  Burping is a regular thing; and heaving, coughing and sneezing are all killers!!! I've dropped to 196 lbs (something I haven't seen since I was 18 and stupid) and at this rate may drop a few more before I can handle anything solid. I'm now officially 54 lbs lighter than when I got off the road.


----------



## A/GS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, they weren't kidding about feeling worse!!! Just because the Dr opened up stage 2 of my diet doesn't mean I can handle all of it! I'm back to beef and chicken broth, strictly veggie soup (no pasta in it) and jello.  Burping is a regular thing; and heaving, coughing and sneezing are all killers!!! I've dropped to 196 lbs (something I haven't seen since I was 18 and stupid) and at this rate may drop a few more before I can handle anything solid. I'm now officially 54 lbs lighter than when I got off the road.


You'll be back to pasta before long Joe; just hang in a little longer. And get well soon; we all miss you here at HobbyTalk ! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

A/GS said:


> You'll be back to pasta before long Joe; just hang in a little longer. And get well soon; we all miss you here at HobbyTalk ! :thumbsup: :wave:


and going into winter-like weather (temps, damp, ect) aren't "Helpful" either 4 us "Oldersters".. pain meds w/ get u "Functional" as per, "CAN" move some &
mobile-ization of a snail... but beats being just a board in bed...

anything I can do, PM me bud ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Joe hang in there man. :drunk:

 Just dream about blinky slot car builds 
and everything will be alright. 

Bob...Blink, Blink, Blink...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, it's been a while since I was able to complete something. I've managed to get two finished up this weekend, but they were every bit of 3 weeks in the making... I'm slowly working myself back into sitting at my bench. My diet is pretty much back to normal now, though it was awful the first few weeks (lots of puking!) The only way to tell if I was ready was to try something new on my diet list was to try, and either fail or succeed, and it was obvious by the third mouthful whether I was ready or not. 

As far as my other long running problems, I still haven't gotten my missing left upper arm muscles back. It's quite scrawny and flabby (like grand ma's... lol), and looks like it's decided to stay that way. Until the nerves figure out how to get back together, I'll be stuck with it as is.

Anyhoo, here's what I've managed to scrape together... First up is something that up until recently I dismissed as being too small to light. This is a Dash 65 GTO, done up in pearl white with candy red flames. I figured by attaching the wires differently to the LEDs, the head lights were do-able!! 

I did have to re-order the LEDs I was using prior to my latest batch of white LEDs. Mouser ran out of stock in August, as did I... Luckily, they managed to get them back in on time! Back in August, I had to order different ones that were slightly wider, though narrower than the ones used here. These are more of a true .020 X .040, and just barely fit in the head light housing. The others I got are more like .050 X .015 and were definitely too wide. Here's the goat...















For those interested, she'll be hitting S&S shortly...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Never enough MoPaRs....*

I know, I know!!! There are only so many bodies to work with!!! lol This one is a Dash Road Runner that started as a kit. This one is painted in Black Cherry with candy red flames... It was a fun paint job to do, though frustrating masking the Alclad. In the end, though, she came out really pretty!!















I'm thinking of trying something different with the tail lights next time. Instead of using the chrome inserts attached to the bumper, I'm thinking of filling the holes to shape them closer to the 1:1 body, and maybe doing them 69 style rather than 68. It's difficult to mill out those horse shoes!!

As with the GTO (and since I neglected to mention it in the above post, these are both T Dash powered. Wheels are by Vincent, tires are mostly RRR... Heading to S&S now....:wave:


----------



## 65 COMET

both builds are really nice Joe.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Really like that rear well work on the GTO...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, those Muscle Cars look GREAT ! :thumbsup: 
And glad to hear your eating is more or less back to normal ?
But I'm saddened to hear that those upper arm muscle-nerves, still haven't reconnected. 
BTW, I've been having alot of spine/back troubles myself for the last 5 weeks, and the nerves are involved as well, but it's in the lower half of MY body


----------



## slotcarman12078

This winter has been exceptionally rough for me. At least I have some answers to long standing health questions, so I know why things aren't okay. Sadly, there really is no treatment for said problems. Apparently, I was diabetic much longer than I knew, and what is giving me so many problems is diabetic peripheral neuropathy. The same problems my mother had only worse. She suffered from burning sensations and pins and needles in her feet. I've got it in arms, legs, and abdomen, causing weakness, numbness, and phantom pains. It's all nerve damage, and only having my diabetes completely under control and time could heal the damage. The surgery on my stomach didn't eliminate acid reflux, it kinda made it worse instead. Add in cold weather and stress and I'm a total wreck, spending time hugging a portable heater looking for relief. My gut is totally spazzing out, feeling like I have a TENS unit (electro shock therapy) running on it, muscles all tensed up for no reason, and numbness or stabbing pains should I turn the wrong way. I've lost 35 lbs since this past summer, mostly muscle mass. Good thing is I fit in clothes I haven't worn for 20 years! 

Needless to say, things have been really slow at my bench. I did manage to button up a couple things. First up is an Avanti, done up in the closest nail polish I could find to Aurora Turquoise.













I'm scheduled for an appointment for disability in a few weeks. I just can't do this much longer, at least when I'm feeling like I do. As far as my arms, there's still no change. My right arm isn't even 1/3 what it was, and my left arm is even worse. I'm still missing 1/2 a biceps and all of my triceps muscles on my left arm. Pain meds help my neck, but don't touch any of my abdomen and lower back pain. At least I still have some percosets from last March for really bad days, though they're running out. Not looking for sympathy, just understanding. It's really hard to do anything lately.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've also managed to button up a Willys Panel. These two cars took me a total of 4 weeks to complete, working a little at a time. I did have to touch up the trim on the driver's door. The ones with the trim there are newer pix!!















She's on an NOS Aurora chassis with Vincent Fuchs. The paint is a trick vertical fade, with a white base coat on the lower part, and Alclad on the upper. Candy blue covers them both, and the gold trim, head light rings and grille are gold Alclad. This one will be in S&S shortly...


----------



## 41-willys

great work:thumbsup: Love the Willys Panel


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Same here, gotta go with the Willys!!! Just as cool with the lights off...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Willys Panel & Avanti look Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Great lookers Joe!:thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

All Killer as always...GTO looks right with the flames Joe...thanks for all the help


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks guys! JoeZ, I haven't forgotten your project! It's still there waiting. I'm not giving up lighting completely. It's just impossible to maintain myself on what I wind up with. Sales are slow, and it takes forever just to get one project done.

There's a lot of other stressful changes going on here that I have to deal with. I'm totally unsure what will happen in the next couple of months, and until I know for sure I can't say. I may be off line for a while when it happens though.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow... What a long strange trip it's been! A lot of changes happened rather quickly which threw me for a loop or two. Did you guys miss me? Prolly not! lol Since my last post, I've been divorced, relocated; been without the net, phone, etc... It's been rough!! 

I've finally started getting some relief from my back issues too. I just had my 2nd round of facet injections in my upper back. Fourteen injections (+ the novacaine ones too) were done this past Thursday. I will say it's helping. I just hope it lasts longer than a couple of weeks. Maybe now I can get some bench time and get busy again!

Here's the first car off the bench in a long, long time... This is a Glasstech 57 Nomad panel, done up in a yellow/red fade. I decided to try a monochromatic look with the bumpers painted. I'm not sure if I like it or not yet....















Feels good to be sorta active again. My apologies to those waiting on stuff (Joe65 and JoeZ). It's been a hell ride around here!!! :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice looking Goin' Lomad, Ujoe! Randy sure pops some nice bodies, right?!
They fit right EVERY time.  I like the colors here.:thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

Joe the 57 chevy looks good , I hope you are doing better !!
I miss seeing the customs you build.


----------



## vickers83

Whoa! You picked up right where you left off Joe! Thats a beautiful Nomad! Hope you feel better! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nomad looks GREAT! :thumbsup: Glad to see you back! ..RL


----------



## alpink

sorry to hear of your dismay.
and glad you are back to creating.


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> sorry to hear of your dismay.
> and glad you are back to creating.


OMG!! Joe 
wondered "Why" we haven't "Heard" from you & CLM...

getting the withdrawal-shakes ..
need a "NEW" CLM item, soon !!! :freak::thumbsup:

PM me, if I can help U out in anyway :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo

SCM - Welcome back. Sorry to hear about the family issues, those are never fun. I understand completely about the physical pain you are experiencing and hope it gets better for you

Glad to see you creating again, and since you can't make up your mind on if you like the '57.......send it here, I'll hold onto it ..........for you .Until you make up your mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe, no one more than I missed you and ur builds. Please send me ur new contact info. Since the number and address I have isn't good anymore. 

Your cars are still some of the finest built. 

I never get enuff of that root beer color!!!! Looks great on the nomad too!!!!!!

Hope u feel much better and keep cl&m up and running!!!


----------



## slotto

Wow that's quite a bumpy ride SCM!
I hope thing get better for you.
That is one killer Nomad Panel.
The paint is great and the lights send it over the top!
Well Done


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm sure I like it, love those colors!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe D., good to see your builds again, and that Sedan Delivery looks awesome :thumbsup:
Hang in there my friend, things always look darkest before the dawn. And with Dawn, brings a whole New Day


----------



## slotcarman12078

*HI-ROLLER Fairlane*

I'm really hoping these back injections hold up. My back hasn't felt this good in 15+ years!! The only thing really keeping me from getting stuff done now is the heat and humidity. This building is a brick oven, and unless I park myself at the bench first thing in the morning lately, it's hard to sit in there. It doesn't help that the "bedroom" window is a small casement with no screen, so that lil window stays closed unless I'm painting. By mid afternoon, it gets about 20 degrees warmer inside here than it is outside. Still plugging along the best I can. 

I had to repaint a couple of bodies, so Joe65, your 65 GS is getting redone. I started painting the Galaxy for you too. Also, Rick AS 51... I didn't send that extra body, as the paint did weird stuff after I painted the details on it and tried to clear coat it. Luckily, I had another body here, and it came out a much nicer color than the first attempt. It'll follow along when I get it done. I'm still experimenting with different ways to make your color, so don't give up! LOL I've done things so many different ways, and mix paints on the fly, so there really is no set in stone recipe. 

Here's a JL Fairlane, done up CL&M style. I actually had fun doing the decals on it for once! I didn't have to fight them at all!! Even if you hate Fords, you can't beat 'em if you don't have 'em!!  This one is on a NOS Aurora chassis with Vincents and silis on the back. I opened up the side windows to reduce weight and make oiling easier...














I had to go through a bunch of boxes to find my shop (and put it back together), and then went through most of them again to find my shop equipment. lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

PS, the reason bedroom is in quotation marks, is it's being used as my shop and storage. My bed is in the living room... and I eat at my desk. LOL If my bed was in the bedroom, it's the only thing that would fit in there. Since I'm lacking a dining set and living room furniture (other than a recliner), it just made sense to sleep out here. Besides, then the living room would be loaded with boxes.... Not too pretty!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, you know I love Fords  so you just Made my Day :thumbsup: Awesome Build !
Hang in there buddy....


----------



## 60chevyjim

the fairlane looks good joe , im glad you are feeling better. 
I just bought a real 51 ford project car  . 
it is in need of a roof chop and some lowering :thumbsup::thumbsup: .
lucky it came to the right place to get taken care of .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still adding to the collection, Jim? Hope we see some pix as you work on it!


----------



## 60chevyjim

joe there are two pix of it on here in 1:1 car threads , cars that caught my attention.
they start page 69 post #1027 and 
on page 70 post# 1045 
are a couple pix of what I want it to look like the 2dr is what I want it to look like.
but the 4 dr looks really good chopped too.
im leaning towards a true 2dr conversion using the doors and some quarter panel parts from a 2dr doner.
my car is in really good shape for a 51..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad looking Ford Joe!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> PS, the reason bedroom is in quotation marks, is it's being used as my shop and storage. My bed is in the living room... and I eat at my desk. LOL If my bed was in the bedroom, it's the only thing that would fit in there. Since I'm lacking a dining set and living room furniture (other than a recliner), it just made sense to sleep out here. Besides, then the living room would be loaded with boxes.... Not too pretty!!


hey Joe, PM me on "what" is going on your build-bench (list of cars/bods you will eventually get 2) getting a CLM Addiction With-drawl here :thumbsup: 

Pete :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good to see ya back at it Sltman...!!! Cool looking Ford too, like that green... Liking the looks of the red looking double scooper also...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's a Greg Gipe Dodge Demon, RM. It's going to take special hand made boards to light the tail lights, similar to how I'll be lighting Joe65's GS. The next 3 cars have 6 tail lights each... :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great stuff per the norm Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks 'doba!! That ole Ford looks killer Jim!! Found the pix! Even being a chopped 4 dr looks awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Screamin' Demon*

I've been having a hard time getting anything done. The chronic back ache is slowly creeping back, a little more each day, and with what's going on with Jerry, I really haven't been in much of a mood to create. I've also been kinda occupied trying to find a job that I can handle, and have more than a few job applications out there. 

Bills are bills though, and the electric company doesn't care about what's going on in your life. Needless to say, I did manage to get this buttoned up this week. This is a Greg Gipe (taillights_fade on the bay) Dodge Demon casting that I just had to try to light up. It's been a long time coming, as I believe it was last fall that I did the milling (when my arms were still kinda weak) and was only painted in the past month. 

















She's sitting on an NOS Aurora chassis with Vincent Wheels, with silis on the rear. The paint is Metalcast red candy over Alclad gold. As seen in the first picture, the paint combo gives it a sweet candy apple color. This is heading to S&S very soon. The electric is due today, so it looks like I'll have another late fee...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dusters and Demons*

Maaaan Joe, that's another sweet ride, and I love Mopars too ! The Dusters and Demons of the early 70's were real sleepers from Mopar. In High School, my buddy had a '70 340 Duster, painted from the factory- Orange with a black Vinyl roof, and man that car was sharp, and once we put some Cragar SS wheels on it, it was a looker too. He eventually tried to build it into a Drag car, but later he trashed it because he was stupid....but that's another story -lol.


----------



## vaBcHRog

slotcarman12078 said:


> 'll be using this thread for my customs now, and the LED 101 thread for updates on technical stuff.. Figured it was time for my own shop, and keep the customs separate from the how to things...



Did you ever do a LED 101 thread. I tried searching for it and could not find one?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have done a couple lessons, but they're part of my garage threads. There is one buried in this thread with my latest lighting method, and my "Playing with LEDs" thread is buried in the HT library. If you go back about 1 1/2 years on this thread, you should run into it. I cover everything from making the circuit boards, posts, wiring the LEDs, etc. I'll see if I can get the links posted here.... It might take a bit though.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Thanks I start looking


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here you go Roger...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3964716&postcount=930
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3964758&postcount=932
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3969928&postcount=956
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3969959&postcount=957
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3973005&postcount=967
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3973024&postcount=968
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3973034&postcount=969

The above method used the bigger LEDs. What I'm playing with now are so much smaller! 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4485862&postcount=1966
My current LEDs are very small... .020X.040. The pads to attach the wires (resistor wire, basically armature wire) are .010X.020. Since I've yet to get contacts, and my bifocals don't cut it, I'm doing the soldering with no glasses, and things are in focus when my nose is an inch or two away from what I'm working on. Lucking, I haven't burned my nose yet! lol


----------



## vaBcHRog

Try a pair of 350 reading glasses from the dollar store might help with the close up work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't use readers and 'script glasses together. I've tried. I've also tried just readers and they make things worse. My prescription glasses (bifocals) focus stuff at arms length, and with stuff as tiny as I'm dealing with, they disappear at that distance. Contacts with readers make stuff look bigger than they are. My 'script makes things look smaller. When I can afford a contact exam, and the lenses, my world will be a much happier place. I've been without contacts for about 6 years now.


----------



## vaBcHRog

What about something like this

http://www.amazon.com/Eclipse-902-1...r=8-3&keywords=work+bench+magnifier+and+light

I actually yse two sets of readers at the same time for real close up work  And I have been known to add a third once in awhile.


----------



## oneredz

For those of us with glasses, I use a pair of clip on jewelers loups from Harbor Freight. One for each eye.

http://www.harborfreight.com/165x-jewelers-clip-on-eye-loupe-94364.html


----------



## vaBcHRog

I got to try those and the price is right. Need to go to my local harbor freight and see if they have it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a bench magnifier.. I shot through it with macro on my camera to take the pix of the nano LEDs in the last link. lol Yes, they are that small.. Like trying to put a harness on a flea. While it does magnify, it has to be too close to the subject to be focused, It doesn't leave me enough room to maneuver a soldering iron under it. Those loups looks intriguing though. I've got the link bookmarked... Anything that makes what I'm dealing with bigger will help.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man, what a smoking Demon Joe!!!!

Sorry I missed it. 

Hope your feeling better bro.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Dodge Demon, almost missed it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Blue Fade Suburban*

It's been a trying week. I put a total of 15 job applications out this week, which is no fun, especially when there isn't much for decent jobs around here. Next week, I'll do another 15 and see what happens. MY back and gut have always been reactive to stress, and this week sure proves it. The pain level went up quite a few notches while job hunting. 

I did manage to get this Suburban finished. The Mustang developed tail light issues, so it got tossed aside for now... This ol' Chevy is done up in pearl white with a lightly misted to dark blue fade on the lower part. The head, parking and tail lights are lit up. She's on an NOS Aurora chassis with Vincents and silis...













She's headed to S&S now, but since I can only get on line at night, the sale will be dragged out a bit. :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some smoooooooth blended art work :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like them panels...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Agreed, one bad Panel truck!!!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

nice looking ride


----------



## Hittman101

Looking good!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know if it's going to make me or break me, but starting tomorrow I officially have a job! It took a whole bunch of phone calls, hoop jumping, begging and pleading, but I was able to pass my DOT physical. A decent paying local flat bed job landed in my lap on Monday. I'm a little leery as there might be some lifting involved, but I'll just have to take my time and pace myself. The pay is really decent, with OT on Sat's, but it is seasonal. By December the season will be over and I'll get a layoff notice. With any luck, I'll be back at it in the Spring provided I can handle it. Most of the grunt work will be moving 2000 lb pallets of wood pellets and pea coal with a pallet jack. Once I get in the swing of things I'll be back to lighting to catch up on stalled projects on Sundays. 

The really good thing is, if all goes well, within 3 weeks I'll be sporting contact lenses (and my readers for bench work!!!). :woohoo:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't know if it's going to make me or break me, but starting tomorrow I officially have a job! It took a whole bunch of phone calls, hoop jumping, begging and pleading, but I was able to pass my DOT physical. A decent paying local flat bed job landed in my lap on Monday. I'm a little leery as there might be some lifting involved, but I'll just have to take my time and pace myself. The pay is really decent, with OT on Sat's, but it is seasonal. By December the season will be over and I'll get a layoff notice. With any luck, I'll be back at it in the Spring provided I can handle it. Most of the grunt work will be moving 2000 lb pallets of wood pellets and pea coal with a pallet jack. Once I get in the swing of things I'll be back to lighting to catch up on stalled projects on Sundays.
> 
> The really good thing is, if all goes well, within 3 weeks I'll be sporting contact lenses (and my readers for bench work!!!). :woohoo:


GREAT!! :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice good luck!


----------



## vaBcHRog

Congrats and good luck


----------



## alpink

*best news in awhile*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't know if it's going to make me or break me, but starting tomorrow I officially have a job! It took a whole bunch of phone calls, hoop jumping, begging and pleading, but I was able to pass my DOT physical. A decent paying local flat bed job landed in my lap on Monday. I'm a little leery as there might be some lifting involved, but I'll just have to take my time and pace myself. The pay is really decent, with OT on Sat's, but it is seasonal. By December the season will be over and I'll get a layoff notice. With any luck, I'll be back at it in the Spring provided I can handle it. Most of the grunt work will be moving 2000 lb pallets of wood pellets and pea coal with a pallet jack. Once I get in the swing of things I'll be back to lighting to catch up on stalled projects on Sundays.
> 
> The really good thing is, if all goes well, within 3 weeks I'll be sporting contact lenses (and my readers for bench work!!!). :woohoo:


congrats and good luck


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe D.- Wow man, that's Fantastic NEWS :thumbsup: I sure hopes this works out for you, and makes you- and not Breaks You ? Good luck buddy


----------



## 60chevyjim

I hope all goes well , good luck !!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Great news, Joe! You can do it, man!


----------



## XracerHO

Good news & good luck!


----------



## alpink

" git er dun!"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hanging in there so far. I'll try to snap a few pix Sat when I'm at work. I'm definitely sore, but nothing Aleve doesn't handle. 10 hour days in humid hot weather isn't ideal working conditions for someone out of shape like I am! I forgot how hot them Chevy trucks get in the cab. I recall checking with my digital thermometer in the car hauler I used to drive, and 115 degrees was normal on a hot day. Rolling down the windows doesn't help, as they are so aerodynamic there's nary a breeze. Cooler weather is coming!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WTG Joe, Keepin' on Trukin'.


----------



## slotcarman12078

A little late, but here's what has been occupying most of my waking hours...



I haul wood pellets and coal... Each skid is a ton. No radio, no A/C, steering pulls to the right and it makes it's own bumps in the road when it's moving. LOL I might drive 150 miles a day. The forklift I use to unload rides on the back behind the truck.



It's fun on the side streets, but hell when I have to unload on a state road, or on a blind hill/curve. Odds are less than 2 months from now I'll be laid off for the winter. I've been trying to restock my supplies with each check, but haven't had too much success yet with any big orders. I need guide pins, screws, a nice stockpile of Vincents and sili's, got to replenish some bodies... The list gets bigger every time I think about it. To add to the mayhem of long houred 6 day weeks, I just acquired the remainder of my stuff from my ex's basement. My cave looks like an episode of hoarders.... :lol: The sorting, pruning and toting continues...


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> A little late, but here's what has been occupying most of my waking hours...
> 
> 
> 
> I haul wood pellets and coal... Each skid is a ton. No radio, no A/C, steering pulls to the right and it makes it's own bumps in the road when it's moving. LOL I might drive 150 miles a day. The forklift I use to unload rides on the back behind the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun on the side streets, but hell when I have to unload on a state road, or on a blind hill/curve. Odds are less than 2 months from now I'll be laid off for the winter. I've been trying to restock my supplies with each check, but haven't had too much success yet with any big orders. I need guide pins, screws, a nice stockpile of Vincents and sili's, got to replenish some bodies... The list gets bigger every time I think about it. To add to the mayhem of long houred 6 day weeks, I just acquired the remainder of my stuff from my ex's basement. My cave looks like an episode of hoarders.... :lol: The sorting, pruning and toting continues...


Glad it's working out...Be CAREFULL of BACK, Ect...
hopefully will have enough saved up 2 get my 2015 Xmas custom car...
from that "Dude" that does them LED lighting stuff :thumbsup:

PM me w/ wish list on parts, as I get/order, I'll Be sure to get a little more :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

(still working on our retirement budget... but NOT going w/ out anything
necessary, + cheap eat-outs every week :thumbsup


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe D., hey man -it's good hearing from you again, I thought you got LOST !? Hang in there buddy, and I hope other things in your life are starting to improve as well ? And I for one, missed seeing your posts and comments....for better or for worst, at least I knew you were alive !


----------



## Tuxedo

That truck should be your next project!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since Jerry's passing (I'm assuming he has since I've had no contact with his family what so ever) I just haven't had the will to even sit at the bench. I did rearrange my whole apartment and got most of my bench sorted out in it's new living room location. I am without use of my spray booth now that it's gotten cold out, so painting is out. I have yet to fabricate a new window cover and a way to duct the fumes outside. 

I managed to make it to the end as far as work with the flat bed goes. They've run out of deliveries. My last day was a few weeks ago. I start a new job driving tractor trailer next Monday. I'll be working part time, about 4 hours a day, doing a local shuttle hauling ice cream. The pay isn't bad, and it'll hopefully be enough to cover my rent and monthly bills. I'm also in the running for another part time job delivering linens to hospitals, but that won't start until January sometime. I'm hoping I can handle both jobs if the opportunity presents itself. The hard part is making it to my first paycheck, as it's nearly 3 weeks away, and then having enough for rent on the first. 

I literally had to force myself to finish this car. The body has been waiting for lighting since this summer. I have 2 other bodies that need detail painting that I can do if I find the ambition, not to mention JoeSkylark cars (one painted, one half painted). 

This is a Dash Yenko Chevelle in black. I shot some candies on it to make it a little different. Click the link for a slideshow...

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/CreativeLightandMotion/slideshow/dash yenko

The high beams are orange (hard to see in the pix). My variable bench power supply crapped on me and I had to scrounge up a new one, and this one is set at 18.0 V output. I miss my old one because I could cut the power back for pix, and to eliminate getting blinded when I was doing the lighting. 

She's on an NOS Aurora chassis with Vincent American Racing wheels.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe D., thanks for the updates man, and you life sounds like it's getting better ? At least you have job(s) lined up and had some major income for a while.
Life is funny the older we get, the more things change, and the more we have to adapt- like it or not. It's very hard though to change old habits, and/or do new things....at least for some of us. But we must survive, one way or another, the only other choice is giving up....  which unfortunately, can be the easiest way out.
Take care my friend, and Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe D., thanks for the updates man, and you life sounds like it's getting better ? At least you have job(s) lined up and had some major income for a while.
Life is funny the older we get, the more things change, and the more we have to adapt- like it or not. It's very hard though to change old habits, and/or do new things....at least for some of us. But we must survive, one way or another, the only other choice is giving up....  which unfortunately, can be the easiest way out.
Take care my friend, and Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea Joe, I have to believe it but, it's definitely leaning in that direction. Sad but true .

Hope everything works out for you bro .

Mike from MEV hasn't heard word one either .


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice to know you are still knockin' around, Joe & glad you are getting some slot time in.
I am still here too....well, in ghost form, anyhow...with my basement now in the permanent DRY (woot for landscaping and INDUSTRIAL size gutter on my home.) and as soon as work slows a bit (record year for us) I have planned a new wood track! I hope the Batmobile is still in the line up. I'm gonna need it! 
Brightest Blessings, brother!


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see your still hanging in & hope the new prospects work out.
Take care & Happy Holidays! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes JoeZ. The Batmobile is still in the mix. 

New job, day 3 is in the books. It feels good dragging around a trailer again! :lol: I jumped in on Monday and felt like I had a week off from tractor trailer instead of 7+ years. They are kind of disorganized. Lots of sitting and waiting to get unloaded and loaded. The hours are all over the place also. I could work 4, could work 8. There's no telling when an "emergency" will pop up and they need materials or product delivered. I prefer a well oiled machine type operation, and so far it's a mess! 

I'm hoping to snag another part time job in January, but the other place needs me to have stable hours, or at least set days to be able to use me. Job 1 has another part time driver, but he's retired and only wants to work a couple days a week. We'll just have to see how things go. I'm already trying to get stuff straightened out.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sounds like a goverment job... Good luck with it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So Joe, I was in my local Family Dollar and seen this bro!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

The other mark of the beast! lol 

Having a rough time here. This cold snap is more than my little heater can handle. I did fire up the baseboard heat for a few weeks and it more than doubled my electric bill!!  My skin is still reading the ambient temp about 25-30 degrees colder than it is, and with my apartment hovering between the high 50's to low 60's it feels like I'm living in an ice box. Goosebumps n shivering ain't no way to live 24/7. The only thing I've managed to do with my soldering iron is burn my finger!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Stay safe, warm and healthy, brother!


----------

